# Champions League: On a cold, rainy night in Stoke ... (official 2011-12 thread)



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Draw is today, right? Arsenal to get Rubin Kazan.

Also, use this thread to discuss Europa League, Liverpool fans.

Oh, what's that? They didn't even make the Europa League!? Damn, they suck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we already have the trophy.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> Draw is today, right? Arsenal to get Rubin Kazan.
> 
> *Also, use this thread to discuss Europa League, Liverpool fans.
> 
> Oh, what's that? They didn't even make the Europa League!? Damn, they suck*.


:lmao.

Brilliant. Well played sir.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

And you want my help? Yeah, right.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

loliverpool.

might as well remove this thread already considering our names are already on the trophy, and the other 3 domestic ones.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stringer said:


> loliverpool.
> 
> might as well remove this thread already considering *our names* are already on the trophy, and the other 3 domestic ones.


Good job Wrestling Forum City. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kiz carried the team with some superb solo efforts in front of goal.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Robin Van Stringer was our first choice striker, but unfortunately he's made of glass.

We supposedly had Carrick playing in midfield too, but we really only had ten on at all times.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I hope we get another surprise winner this season, like Porto etc. I don't want the Champions League to end up like the top leagues of Europe eg: Only 3-4 teams have a chance.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Champions league play-off Draw*

Forza Udinese! kick Arsenal candy ass out of the play-off


League route	
Odense vs Villarreal
Twente vs Benfica
Arsenal vs Udinese
Lyon vs Rubin Kazan 
Bayern Munich vs Zurich

Champions route

Wisla Krakow vs APOEL
Maccabi Haifa vs Genk
Dinamo Zagreb vs Malmo
BATE vs Sturm Graz
Copenhagen vs Viktoria Plzen


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Lyon ... from the final four to possibly out. Tough break.

League route
Odense vs *Villarreal*
Twente vs *Benfica*
*Arsenal* vs Udinese
Lyon vs *Rubin Kazan*
*Bayern Munich* vs Zurich

Champions route

Wisla Krakow vs *APOEL*
Maccabi Haifa vs* Genk*
Dinamo Zagreb vs *Malmo*
*BATE* vs Sturm Graz
*Copenhagen* vs Viktoria Plzen


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Russia's a harsh place, I wouldn't fancy our chances getting a win over there, and travelling 2,000 miles and probably losing the big league games we have in between due to tiredness etc.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

travel more than anything else was my concern. russia sucks to play in December ... August, notsomuch.

anywho, here is the Europa League matches ... not that anyone cares ...

Maccabi Tel Aviv vs. Panathinaikos
Atletico Madrid vs. Vitoria SC
Shamrock Rovers vs. FK Partizan
FC Metalist Kharkiv vs. Sochaux
Besiktas vs. FC Alania Vladikavkaz
Rosenborg BK vs. AEK Larnaca FC
FC Vorskla Poltava vs. FC Dinamo Bucuresti
Bursaspor vs. Anderlecht
AS Roma vs. SK Slovan Bratislava
Olympiacos Volou vs. Paris-St. Germain
Legia Warszawa vs. Spartak Moscow
FK Ekranas vs. Hapoel Tel Aviv
PAOK FC vs. Karpaty Lviv
Trabzonspor vs. Athletic Bilbao
Heart of Midlothian vs. Tottenham
NK Maribor vs. Rangers
FC Steaua Bucuresti vs. CSKA Sofia
FC Nordsjaelland vs. Sporting Lisbon
FC Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk vs. Fulham
FC Lokomotiv Moscow vs. FC Spartak Trnava
FC Sion vs. Celtic
WKS Slask Wroclaw vs. FC Rapid Bucuresti
PFC Litex Lovech vs. Dynamo Kyiv
Lazio vs. FK Rabotnicki
CD Nacional vs. Birmingham City
PSV Eindhoven vs. SV Ried
FC Thun vs. Stoke City
Aalesunds FK vs. AZ Alkmaar
FC Vaslui vs. Sparta Praha
AC Omonia vs. FC Salzburg
FC Zestafoni vs. Club Brugge
Hannover 96 vs. Sevilla
HJK Helsinki vs. FC Schalke 04
FC Dinamo Tblisi vs. AEK Athens
Stade Rennes vs. FK Crvena Zvezda
CS Gaz Metan Medias vs. Austria Wien
SC Braga vs. Young Boys
Standard Liege vs. Helsingborgs IF


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Stupid amount of shit in that competition. Including Liverpool, oh.....


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Champions league play-off Draw*



Nitromalta said:


> Forza Udinese! kick Arsenal candy ass out of the play-off
> 
> 
> League route
> ...


^^ this was a thread why ended being a post?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Bursaspor vs. Anderlecht is a tasty-looking match.

Stoke to have a legitimate chance to win it all tbh.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Hearts for the upset win.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Champions league play-off Draw*



Nitromalta said:


> ^^ this was a thread why ended being a post?


i have a thread designated for champions league for a reason. this is the champions league thread, and everything related to the champions league belongs here. 

the CHAMPIONS LEAGUE draw belongs in the CHAMPIONS LEAGUE thread.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Evo said:


> Bursaspor vs. Anderlecht is a tasty-looking match.
> 
> Stoke to have a legitimate chance to win it all tbh.


Well of course. Not even Barca have a chance at winning on a cold, rainy night in Stoke, let alone anyone in the Europa League.



Mikey Damage said:


> i have a thread designated for champions league for a reason. this is the champions league thread, and everything related to the champions league belongs here.
> 
> the CHAMPIONS LEAGUE draw belongs in the CHAMPIONS LEAGUE thread.


Bam.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> Well of course. Not even Barca have a chance at winning on a cold, rainy night in Stoke, let alone anyone in the Europa League.


Except I'm being serious. If Stoke can continue their form from the latter part of last season, I don't see why they shouldn't have a legitimate chance.

Slapping around Bolton 5-0, teaching Arsenal a lesson 3-1 was some of the most exciting stuff from last season. They could easily start poorly and then none of this matters, but you never know. I'm enjoying their growth.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Lyon/Rubin Kazan should be very interesting. 

Half of the Europa League teams in the qualifying round look crap, expect some large aggregate scores.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Evo said:


> Except I'm being serious. If Stoke can continue their form from the latter part of last season, I don't see why they shouldn't have a legitimate chance.
> 
> Slapping around Bolton 5-0, teaching Arsenal a lesson 3-1 was some of the most exciting stuff from last season. They could easily start poorly and then none of this matters, but you never know. I'm enjoying their growth.


I can't see them winning because they don't have any genuine quality. Shawcross is a good defender, and Huth goes alright too, but they're not going to win in Europe with the strike force they have.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

but they have DELAP's LONG THROW!!! Stoke can't be beaten.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

And not even Messi could play to his capabilities against Stoke. They're gonna win the damn thing 8*D.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Stringer said:


> Stupid amount of shit in that competition. Including Liverpool, oh.....


could be joined by arsenal yet


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Rush said:


> but they have DELAP's LONG THROW!!! Stoke can't be beaten.


:lmao

Stoke will not win the Europa League.



Kiz said:


> could be joined by arsenal yet


Key word - "*could*" 8*D


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I can't see them winning because they don't have any genuine quality. Shawcross is a good defender, and Huth goes alright too, but they're not going to win in Europe with the strike force they have.


To be fair to them Etherington & Pennant showed some real quality last year, especially Pennant towards the end of the season when he was tearing it up. Etherington's been consistent for a good couple of seasons too, and when Jones is on it he's a mighty handful.

Don't get me wrong I don't think they'll win it or get close but they've shown just what they're capable of in the three seasons they've been in the Premiership. Tony Pulis has managed to get the best out of the likes of Etherington & Pennant where they've only managed to show glimpses of their potential previously and turned them in to a very tough to beat unit.

Stoke get way too much shit, mainly from the fans of the big teams who don't like the way they play despite at times they've turned some good teams over like Arsenal, not to mention the 5-0 against Bolton like you said. For a team to come in to the Premiership for the first time and not even flirt with relegation, became a secure mid-table team, reach the FA Cup final and get in to Europe beating a decent team like Split is pretty remarkable.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

How anyone could remotely like that football club is beyond me.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's not about liking them, it's about respecting what they've managed to do.

Personally I don't have a problem with them. Not every team has big money to splash about on top players who can play extravagant football. Pulis has bought well and got the best out of his squad. It's not exactly a surprise that fans of the top clubs who are used to being spoiled don't see it that way because that's not what they're used to. It's like a different league below the top 6.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i don't mind them but i'm a huge Rugby fan. might explain it.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Stoke have probably spent not far off or equal what we have since they have been in the EPL.

Yeah, we're spoiled.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Well that's Wenger's fault for being a deluded idiot who thinks he can turn all his young players in to the likes of Fabregas. He's still gone out and spent big money on the likes of Nasri, Vermaelen, Gervinho & Arshavin.

Stoke might have spent some money but apart from Kenwyne Jones they've not splashed out big money. Pulis has made some shrewd purchases that have helped them develop each year up the table. What big name player is going to join Stoke anyway? They can't attract the big names like Arsenal can. Year on year the higher they climb, the better name they'll be attract.

They're the perfect role model for a club looking to get in the Premiership and stay there, then push on. We all loved Blackpool last year for the way they played and their manager, but look where that got them. Unfortunately t's not all about playing pretty football and trying to please everyone. You have to play the game the way that suits you best and Stoke do that, which at times is reacted to in such an over the top way.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Bit strong there. I wouldn't call Wenger a deluded idiot with what he has to work with. Sure, he could do a lot of things better but that is going way over the top. I could write paragraphs but it is irrelevant.

I agree, Stoke have done well, and I don't mind teams being rough because that's just the game here in England but it's pretty obvious the way they set their teams out. I respect the way they target the opposition and they attack us on set pieces, as they know that is our weakness, but I don't agree whatsoever with the overall attitude of the team when they play us and everyone praises them on it. I don't believe Shawcross intentionally went out to hurt someone but it is plainly obvious how they are told out to go and play and we saw how that can end up.

Blackpool were just frustrating last year, I liked them the first half of the year but it was just suicide after Christmas, a promoted team could play football and still stay up, but Blackpool were just plain stupid.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I agree with pretty much everything Nige said about Stoke getting too much disrespect. And I'm not saying they'll win Europa League, either, just that they could have a legitimate chance if they continue to play the way they have been.

I wonder what everyone's attitudes would be if they had beaten Money City in the FA Cup (which they nearly did). 

Ahh, what am I kidding? If Stoke had won the FA Cup, everyone (especially Stringer) would just call the FA Cup worthless.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Stringer said:


> Bit strong there. I wouldn't call Wenger a deluded idiot with what he has to work with. Sure, he could do a lot of things better but that is going way over the top. I could write paragraphs but it is irrelevant.
> 
> I agree, Stoke have done well, and I don't mind teams being rough because that's just the game here in England but it's pretty obvious the way they set their teams out. I respect the way they target the opposition and they attack us on set pieces, as they know that is our weakness, but I don't agree whatsoever with the overall attitude of the team when they play us and everyone praises them on it. I don't believe Shawcross intentionally went out to hurt someone *but it is plainly obvious how they are told out to go and play and we saw how that can end up.
> *
> Blackpool were just frustrating last year, I liked them the first half of the year but it was just suicide after Christmas, a promoted team could play football and still stay up, but Blackpool were just plain stupid.


Ermmm...
http://www.footiegambler.com/2011/01/fair-play-yellow-red-card-league/


It's clearly obvious how Wenger sends his players out week in week out. 

You probably never watched the match but Wilsheres tackle on Pennant last season was one of the worst I have ever seen live. Little shit could of been sent off twice in that match.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, and then Pennant scared the shit out of him by getting in his face. That was hilarious. :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

The amount of yellow cards we got was ridiculous last season wand was totally unjustified most of the time. We don't foul often so when we do it causes a fiasco and we get yellow cards for it. Some of the fouls we committed that got yellow cards were replicated in other matches and were dismissed without batting an eyelid. The yellows we got were for minor shirt pulling, whereas the lower teams were throwing about ridiculous challenges that were going unpunished.

You obviously don't watch many Arsenal games if you see a similarity between the way Wenger sets his teams out and the way Pulis does to his side. It's CLEAR Pulis sends his team out to bully the opposition, especially against Arsenal and they do it to the extreme, they even BRAGGED about it before the game that they were going to kick us off the park.

Wilshere's challenge was bad, a few of them were bad last season and I'm not disputing that, but some of the challenges that went against us in a few games were just as bad, and no-one talks about them. That game when Ramsey got mauled was horrific. Your "challenges" were ridiculous and completely unnecessary, and Stoke should have been penalised for it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Stoke aren't an overly dirty team. A lot is made of that tackle on Ramsey but how many other incidents have there been that involve Stoke? Tackles like the Wilshere one go unmentioned like the Gallas one on Mark Davies. If it's a big team on the receiving end, then it gets talked about. If it's the other way round, it's deemed unimportant.

I do like how you mentioned Stoke's attitude Stinger when you're glorifying in your sig the disgraceful scenes of what the likes of Keown and the Arsenal thugs at that time did to van Nistelrooy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the reason stoke do these rougher tactics is that it works and worries opposition teams. doesn't mean that it's not football. just because they dont pull off 50 million passes and retain possesion doesn't mean it's wrong. pulis plays some very good mind games tbf.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I can't find any fault in Stoke's attitude at all. The biggest case anyone has against them is Shawcross' tackle on Ramsey, which Shawcross was absolutely horrified about.

I think the problem that people have with Stoke is that they're so in-your-face, which they "shouldn't be" because they're not a big club, but wait a second, they actually do well at it! People don't like Stoke because they're dangerous. Destroying Bolton and Arsenal last season were just two examples of it.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Evo said:


> I can't find any fault in Stoke's attitude at all. The biggest case anyone has against them is Shawcross' tackle on Ramsey, which Shawcross was absolutely horrified about.
> 
> I think the problem that people have with Stoke is that they're so in-your-face, which they "shouldn't be" because they're not a big club, but wait a second, they actually do well at it! People don't like Stoke because they're dangerous. Destroying Bolton and Arsenal last season were just two examples of it.


3-1 is a destruction? 5-0, yes, but not 3-1.



Nige™;10092946 said:


> Stoke aren't an overly dirty team. A lot is made of that tackle on Ramsey but how many other incidents have there been that involve Stoke? Tackles like the Wilshere one go unmentioned like the Gallas one on Mark Davies. If it's a big team on the receiving end, then it gets talked about. If it's the other way round, it's deemed unimportant.
> 
> I do like how you mentioned Stoke's attitude Stinger when you're glorifying in your sig the disgraceful scenes of what the likes of Keown and the Arsenal thugs at that time did to van Nistelrooy.


When van Nistlerooy was an absolute cunt every time he played us, you can't understand the build up of frustration. You wouldn't do that if you played for the club. Unbelievable. "Deluded idiot" "Arsenal thugs"... fpalm Your other points were fine but now you're just making stuff up.

A lot is made of the Gallas challenge. Everyone talks about that, as you have just proved yourself when talking about Arsenal being thugs. It's just the common consensus nowadays to bring that up when talking about us. Keep the hate coming.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Stringer said:


> When van Nistlerooy was an absolute cunt every time he played us, you can't understand the build up of frustration. You wouldn't do that if you played for the club. Unbelievable. "Deluded idiot" "Arsenal thugs"... fpalm *Your other points were fine but now you're just making stuff up.*
> 
> A lot is made of the Gallas challenge. Everyone talks about that, as you have just proved yourself when talking about Arsenal being thugs. It's just the common consensus nowadays to bring that up when talking about us. Keep the hate coming.


:lmao

Look at the video in your own sig and how your players reacted. I'm not making that up. The same goes for the amount of red cards you guys used to get under Wenger or am I making that up too? Vieira alone got close to 10 or is that not true? You're not thugs now but you used to be. Yeah Ruud was a prick but have you seen scenes like that from him? No! Absolutely uncalled for.

You just can't hack anyone knocking Arsenal, the most defensive fan I've ever seen. Other Arsenal fans on here have criticised Wenger for saying there's no need to spend money as he believes in the kids. How is that not deluded? Most critics & fans say the same.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Nige™;10093072 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Look at the video in your own sig and how your players reacted. I'm not making that up. The same goes for the amount of red cards you guys used to get under Wenger or am I making that up too? Vieira alone got close to 10 or is that not true? You're not thugs now but you used to be. Yeah Ruud was a prick but have you seen scenes like that from him? No! Absolutely uncalled for.
> 
> You just can't hack anyone knocking Arsenal, the most defensive fan I've ever seen. Other Arsenal fans on here have criticised Wenger for saying there's no need to spend money as he believes in the kids. How is that not deluded? Most critics & fans say the same.


I've constantly re-iterated my criticisms about Arsenal. I have made it abundantly clear on what tactics I think we need to change, where we need to improve, criticisms of our wage structure etc. I certainly can take someone knocking Arsenal as it is pretty common here anyway.

Players have reacted like that before, that's just publicised as it was just a historic moment. Does anybody remember the Birmingham response against us in the CC? No, they thought the Koscielny incident was funny because it's Arsenal. It certainly doesn't make us thugs from that one instance.

We did get a lot of red cards, true - many of those players were inherited and YOU COULD SAY Arsene played them to their strengths, which you just praised Pulis for doing with his squad... I didn't agree with the challenges we made whatsoever, but if it was a lower team doing the same thing you would say the manager was playing them to their strengths. We have got much less yellows and reds since Wenger started rejuvenating the whole squad, apart from last year.

You make it out as if I can't take any criticism of Arsenal and have nothing but positive things to say about them which is just plainly untrue. Just because I don't have the stereotypical mind set that "WENGA NEEDS TO GO SPEND 100 MILLION" it doesn't mean I'm not critical of the team.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Stringer said:


> 3-1 is a destruction? 5-0, yes, but not 3-1.


Oh really?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Meh, depends on your viewpoint really. You could say when Barca outclassed us by a wide margin last year at the Nou Camp that we were destroyed, but if Bendtner slotted that ball in and we went through, would we still have been destroyed? Stoke didn't outclass us btw, they were clear deserved winners though.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Stoke definitely outclassed you guys on that day. I'm sorry, but it was incredibly straightforward. They put in two goals, you tried to come back with a very good goal of your own, but then Stoke just put it away and beyond all doubt.

EDIT: And just to be clear, my Barca picture was actually in reference to their win over United in the final, though you're right, it could be applied to Arsenal, too.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/11331

I wonder who is winning the Champions League next year. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Probably the best team. Like, I dunno, Barcelona maybe?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Barcelona and their refs. They could win it on their own. Damn Barca.

Malmo surprise package.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

It's terrible that we (Rangers) are out of champions league qualifying at all, put out by Malmo FF.
It's been a hard start for Ally, I'm going to back him, but hopefully the fans won't get restless, unless it gets to a certain extent, he's been under tutelage of Walter Smith for 4 years and I think were still going to win the league, but people need to give Ally a chance. We've got NK Maribor in the Europa League qualifier, if we go out of another European competition to a team of that standard again this year that's just terrible. We won't though. 

Don't normally care about the Europa League but if we are in it then I'll be following. Should be in the UCL though.
Looking forward to the European and the Premiership getting going, but we've already started in Scotland.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Sorry Stringer, but Barca used no referee aid in their absolute destruction of United in the final. You can certainly imply your controversy and I would understand (with the Barcelona Incident in '09 and everything) but you can't honestly say they didn't earn the trophy.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Against Arsenal and Real Madrid there were clear wrong decisions made. There was nothing controversial in the final and they did deserve to win in the final, but winning trophies isn't always deserving to, especially looking at the previous games vs us and Real.

I'm not disputing their quality though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Real came out and played like cunts in the SF too. It was embarrassing as a whole, so you can't really blame the ref for getting a few calls wrong there.



Nige™;10092129 said:


> To be fair to them Etherington & Pennant showed some real quality last year, especially Pennant towards the end of the season when he was tearing it up. Etherington's been consistent for a good couple of seasons too, and when Jones is on it he's a mighty handful.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I don't think they'll win it or get close but they've shown just what they're capable of in the three seasons they've been in the Premiership. Tony Pulis has managed to get the best out of the likes of Etherington & Pennant where they've only managed to show glimpses of their potential previously and turned them in to a very tough to beat unit.
> 
> Stoke get way too much shit, mainly from the fans of the big teams who don't like the way they play despite at times they've turned some good teams over like Arsenal, not to mention the 5-0 against Bolton like you said. For a team to come in to the Premiership for the first time and not even flirt with relegation, became a secure mid-table team, reach the FA Cup final and get in to Europe beating a decent team like Split is pretty remarkable.


Yeah, Pennant has been a good pickup for them and Etherington isn't bad (Pennant being better though), but Jones is so damn inconsistent that you can't really rely on him to be your leading goalscorer who will take you far into a tournament. He has his nights where he's just useless, and that will prove a problem.



Evo said:


> I agree with pretty much everything Nige said about Stoke getting too much disrespect. And I'm not saying they'll win Europa League, either, just that they could have a legitimate chance if they continue to play the way they have been.
> 
> I wonder what everyone's attitudes would be if they had beaten Money City in the FA Cup (which they nearly did).
> 
> Ahh, what am I kidding? If Stoke had won the FA Cup, everyone (especially Stringer) would just call the FA Cup worthless.


Ehm, City completely bossed Stoke in that match. Pennant was their only threatening player, and he went down injured.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Nige™ said:


> Yeah Ruud was a prick but have you seen scenes like that from him? No! Absolutely uncalled for.


He punched Ljungberg in the stomach during a 1-0 defeat at Old Trafford in clear view of the referee Paul Durkin (the assault went unpunished, despite the referee viewing it from a few yards away and flinching) a couple of seasons prior to the Keown incident. I wouldn't usually condone that sort of behaviour from Keown and Lauren, but Van Nistelrooy had it coming to him.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Stringer said:


> Barcelona and their refs. They could win it on their own. Damn Barca.
> 
> Malmo surprise package.


Thanks for that Jose. The funny thing about both the Madrid and Arsenal games is the decisions against Barca that nobody brings up, Real Madrid whining is especially laughable because of their history of favourable decisions.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> Ehm, City completely bossed Stoke in that match. Pennant was their only threatening player, and he went down injured.


City scratched and clawed to get that win, you don't need to tell me as though as I wasn't watching.

Yaya Toure's goal was truly the breakthrough moment in what was a deadlock game.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Thanks for that Jose. The funny thing about both the Madrid and Arsenal games is the decisions against Barca that nobody brings up, Real Madrid whining is especially laughable because of their history of favourable decisions.


Messi in the first leag was it for Barcelona, the only wrong decision against them. In the second leg the whistle was blowing for anything we did and was a complete disgrace. I don't remember the Madrid games as vividly but there were a lot of clear bad decisions too. 

The statistics are there, when you play against them it's usually going to end up with you playing with 10 men.

People need to stop defending them all the time really, yes they play great football but the constant bad decisions make you think what is going on with the club.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wouldn't say man city bossed the match. that's not the way i remembered it. 

also :lmao at the repetitive arsenal "we always get fouled" argument.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

^ I was saying it for Stoke, and if you watch 90 minutes of them against us it's ridiculous. I said I don't mind tackling but it just gets too much. The Stoke players admitted it themselves and bragged about it before and after matches, so it's undeniable.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

THE WORLD'S AGAINST US!

Get a life, every team gets bad decisions. You're just looking too much into it, stringer.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we didnt boss the fa cup final at all. we were quite lucky imo. YAYA is still a beast though


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn Citeh and their wages. Would have loved Cesc + money + YAYA


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nas said:


> THE WORLD'S AGAINST US!
> 
> Get a life, every team gets bad decisions. You're just looking too much into it, stringer.


Quoted for Truth.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

w/e, I know Barcelona get much more favourable decisions than we do, and there is factual proof, and no - it doesn't balance out at the end of the season, we get shafted from the beginning to end. Most of it is incompetence and lack of video technology but you wonder what else is going on, like in the Everton v Arsenal game last year, we won but the refereeing was an absolute disgrace all night.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

but barca play in a different league, hardly comparable.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Just in the CL you can see the difference between Barca and most other teams.

here, you can see the difference too between us and others.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Its no wonder Barca have stats that favour them, the refs are not very lenient over there nor are the pundits for that matter, I remember a pundit said Beckham was an out of place dirty player who doesnt have the ability to succeed - after his last season there the same pundit said he has been an underrated addition.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Stringer said:


> w/e, I know Barcelona get much more favourable decisions than we do, and there is factual proof, and no - it doesn't balance out at the end of the season, we get shafted from the beginning to end. Most of it is incompetence and lack of video technology but you wonder what else is going on, like in the Everton v Arsenal game last year, we won but the refereeing was an absolute disgrace all night.


Careful young man, the FA might fine you for speaking out against referees. How dare you or anyone point out a refereeing mistake even though they may be incompetent or perhaps retarded at times.

Refereeing standards are a joke in all honesty. Some of the decisions last year were an absolute disgrace and the fact that it's the managers and sometimes the players who get punished for pointing them out is just even worse. How else are referees going to improve or at least recognise that they can't keep making blatant mistakes? They must love that they're pretty untouchable. Reffing a game in the Championship or Leagues 1 or 2 for a week isn't a bloody punishment.

Until the FA makes them answerable to their decisions or video technology comes in we're still going to have these problems week in week out and Dermot Gallagher will pop on to SSN on a Monday morning to address their decisions before backing his mates up.

Rant over!


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Okay to get this thread somewhat back on track i will dedicate this post to the Danish Teams in Europe and give you an update. Why? Because its not just a Premier League Team Thread (Or Barca/Real/Premier-thread). And since the Europe League also have been posted about i will do all Danish Teams...Just for you.....YAY!

We have 5 teams in Europe this year, and for the first time ever we have 2 teams in CLQ. They have to live up to the first 1/8 Final apperance in the CL by a Danish Team last year.

CL:
Copenhagen: Last years dominant champions against a relativly unknown team. We all expected 3-0 to 8-0 wins, but it ended up beeing 1-0 and 2-0 wins for Copenhagen, who looks much weaker after alot of changes, and not like the team that ended 2nd in their Champions League Group last year. Shamrock does have a good Keeper though. Now they have drawn the Czech-Champions Viktoria Plzen, who i know very little about, but they are a very physical and technical team from what i have seen. Copenhagen should go through though.

Odense: They drew Panathinaikos, who Copenhagen beat 2 times last year, and they are not a great team anymore. Odense won 4-3 in Greece after a 1-1 draw at home. Panathinaikos could have won with more precision in front of goal. I will say that Ninis is one great player. Now they have drawn Villareal, and are once again underdogs. It is probably the best possible draw for them and after the victory in Greece, anything can happen. I do however think it is gonna be EL for them again this year.

EL:
Brondby: This is my team, but they are in a very big slump and have finished 3rd 3 years in a row. They drew SV Ried from Austria, and were expected to win....and they did 4-2 at home, but lost 2-0 in Austria, and are out. Very disappointing, but they played 70 good minutes at home.

Midtjylland: My local club, and host of the U/21 EC this year, were i worked as a volunteer. Anyway they drew The New Saints in the 2nd qualifying round, and that was no problem for Midtjylland who won 3-1 in Wales and 5-2 at home. In the last qualifying round they drew Vitoria SC, and i thought that they were done, but Vitoria werent as great as i thought, and the first leg ended 0-0 in Danmark. Vitoria however won 2-1 in Portugal, but they do not look frightening at all. Both Brondby and Midtjylland would have went on, had the games only lasted 70 minutes.

Nordsjaelland: They have just entered in this round, do to beeing Cup Champions. Just like last year they have drawn Sporting Lissabon, and just like last year i expect Lissabon to go through to the Group Stages. Last time Nordsjaelland put up a good fight, and i expect them to once again, but it is likely to not be enough.

Consider all this Community Service, and a very small scouting report for your teams.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Copenhagen looked solid last year in the CL. Got great fans too.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Stringer said:


> ^ I was saying it for Stoke, and if you watch 90 minutes of them against us it's ridiculous. I said I don't mind tackling but it just gets too much. The Stoke players admitted it themselves and bragged about it before and after matches, so it's undeniable.


You talk unbelievable bollocks you cant actually have been to a game to say this shit! The amount of fouls Arsenal gave away against us was crazy and all because they were getting frustrated because we wouldn't let them play tippy tappy all over the pitch. Stoke aren't a dirtier team than Arsenal we're just bigger and stronger. 
As for the last bit, that never happened :lmao You can't just make shit like that up :no:



Kiz said:


> we didnt boss the fa cup final at all. we were quite lucky imo. YAYA is still a beast though


To be fair I was sat in the ground top nervous to actually concentrate, but I felt you bossed the match, when Jones missed his one on one I kinda felt like we weren't going to get a win. Most of the blame can be put on the fucking "worthless" D) Champions league final at wembley which pushed the Fa cup final up 2 weeks earlier, our players were so tired nearing the end of the season and our best players of the season Huth and Pennant were injured and wouldn't of played in an ordinary prem game. 

Unless Pulis buys some players we wont have a glimpse of any final this year.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

tomkim4 said:


> You talk unbelievable bollocks you cant actually have been to a game to say this shit! The amount of fouls Arsenal gave away against us was crazy and all because they were getting frustrated because we wouldn't let them play tippy tappy all over the pitch. Stoke aren't a dirtier team than Arsenal we're just bigger and stronger.
> As for the last bit, that never happened :lmao You can't just make shit like that up :no:


Firstly, you are dirtier than Arsenal - that much is undisptable, and I already said yesterday why we get so many fouls against us. If "bigger and stronger" suddenly enables you to bully the opposition then fair enough. Half of the time you attempt tackles against us but can't make them due to the pace of the play.

Secondly, they WERE bragging on SSN before the game saying they know our weaknesses and they will use their physicality against us, this is AFTER the Ramsey incident so why you are saying that after the incident is beyond me.

The thresholds are different, if we make a soft foul it's given, if you make one it's forgiven as you are a smaller club, or the refs are used to that from you. The referees should be fair and equal every game.

http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/12143

And to be fair, that was the referee on a good day and some of the decisions were still poor.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ARSENAL BLOGS


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

The statistics are the same no matter where you put them. BBC ran the stories as well on their site.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

"Untold Arsenal: Arsenal News. Supporting the Lord Wenger; coach of the decade"

LORD WENGER


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> Secondly, they WERE bragging on SSN before the game saying they know our weaknesses and they will use their physicality against us


physicality =/= fouls


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsle...2000118/players/type=foulssuffered/index.html

http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsle...000118/players/type=foulscommitted/index.html

http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsle...=2000118/clubs/type=foulscommitted/index.html

http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/statistics/round=2000118/clubs/type=foulssuffered/index.html


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Physicality breeds fouls :lmao

Can't argue with the statistics that it provided.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

messi, is that an arsenal player?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stringer said:


> Physicality breeds fouls :lmao


not necessarily. Being physical doesn't always mean you're going to foul.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Fuck me, a biased point of view is your defence? good one. I could watch the game again and do the same thing reversed. Also another thing its highly documented that higher respected teams have it easy with referees not the smaller clubs... For the physicality point of view, you must of hated the arsenal team you used to watch in their "glory days". 

Anyway back on track to the competition that really matters (not the champions league) I couldn't go due to work commitments but a mate has just showed me some videos of inside the Hajduk split stadium and their fans are the best I've ever seen. The away fans at the brit were louder than all the english fans put together, shame they were a bunch of thugs outside though. 

Predictions: Europa league- Stoke 
Champions league- Man City (to go with their shiny premiership trophy)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

tomkim4 said:


> Fuck me, a biased point of view is your defence? good one. I could watch the game again and do the same thing reversed. Also another thing its highly documented that higher respected teams have it easy with referees not the smaller clubs... *For the physicality point of view, you must of hated the arsenal team you used to watch in their "glory days".*
> 
> Anyway back on track to the competition that really matters (not the champions league) I couldn't go due to work commitments but a mate has just showed me some videos of inside the Hajduk split stadium and their fans are the best I've ever seen. The away fans at the brit were louder than all the english fans put together, shame they were a bunch of thugs outside though.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i'm looking forward to seeing xavi, iniesta and messi rip up the champions league again.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Our most physical days were back in the 90s. We weren't nearly as bad in 03/04, which was our best year. We went out to play football, not just be physical. We even finished top of the fair play table in 03/04. :lmao


Looking forward to Real/Barca II in the CL, I really hope it happens.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hope Real and Barca meet in the QFs.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

We had physical players early in the 00s decade, but we very rarely went out to stifle games and kick the opposition. Even know we have one or two physical players. Alex Song and Emmanuel Frimpong play tend to play on the edge of law. That's why it amuses me that people go on about us lacking steel in midfield. We have options with plenty of steel but they just lack quality, or in Song's case he lacks the mentality. I do agree that we could use a midfielder with experience though. Someone who can keep a cool head. A younger Gilberto clone would be wonderful right now.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Gilberto, one underrated player right there.

Song had a good season in 09/10 and was disciplined and was truly looking like developing into a world class defensive midfielder. Then 10/11 happened and he started attacking more than what was necessary, whether that was just him being undsicplined or a change in tactics by Wenger I'm not sure.

Every time I have seen Frimpong I have been impressed, he is the definition of steel in football. His passing isn't mighty impressive but I'm sure he can develop that. The way he chases down lost causes and fights hard to get the ball back is fantastic.

Someone with experience who could calm them both down and help them develop would be invaluable.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I wish it could work out somehow that Real and Barca would meet in the final. Then we'd actually get the legitimate #1 vs. #2 match.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I'd Still say Barca V Mardid is #1 vs #3 in the World with Man U #2. But a Madrid V Barca final would be pretty damn interesting to see as long as it doesn't end up like their first leg semi's match


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, I'd still put Madrid above Man U at this point (though it would be close), and I agree about the first leg comment. I just think that if it was anything like the Copa del Rey final, just wow.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

+1 for mentioning the Copa del Rey final. Forgot it was on but watched the last 20 minutes and it was gripping stuff.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Compare Real's form to United's in the Champions League in recent years and United are streets ahead. Last season was Real's first past the Last 16 in how many years? 4, 5, maybe more? They've been knocked out by the likes of Lyon recently. There's no doubt Real are a different force now under Mourinho but don't get carried away. I just hope United could draw Real!


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

^ Agreed. Real's form in the CL has been laughable for the past few seasons. What I would say is that they have the best squad in the world, without competition from anyone. The midfield is an absolute dream. Alonso, Ozil, Sahin, Khedira, Kaka, I could go on and on.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

They might have the best squad in the world but they're not a team like United & Barca for example. That's why they've not been successful. I don't class Ronaldo as an out & out striker and I don't believe Real have a world class striker like Villa or Rooney. Benzema's okay and Higuain is so overrated.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The thing we Madrid is that they have that amazing star power which are really beginning to blend more and more now and could easily overtake Man U soon enough but Man U just have that overall better teamwork I'd say than Madrid do.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, I agree. People are sometimes blinded by the amount of superstars in the team and think they are a good team because of it. In the end having a dressing room like that is just detrimental to the team and if Mourinho can get that team to work well together and go on-to dominate consistently then congratulations to him.

I just wish Benzema would have stayed at Lyon. He could have been one of the best strikers in recent memory if he did, so much talent.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mourinho will get them close together and acting as a team. He's done it everywhere he has went. Plus, Madrid must have full confidence in him, as they booted Valdano out of the director general role and it allows Mourinho to work closer to Zidane - the director of football.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I think Madrid are going nowhere but up. Once Mourinho really brings them together as a team (which he's getting closer and closer to doing), they're really going to push for best in the world, in my opinion.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Madrid literally do have the quality to become the best in the world there is no doubt about it all it needs now is blending. If they can blend as well as Barca & Man U do then it will be hard to stop them.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

didn't we have this argument a month ago? forget who it was that kept arguing Barca #1, Madrid #2 (samee and mmn maybe?)

i rate United higher than Madrid. As has been said, Madrid have the stars, but to use an old cliche a champion team beats a team of champions and thats exactly the case here.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, Samee and MMN triggered a 15 page riot, where both were embarassed and resorted to saying Australian's knew noting about football. Good times.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

If the argument was happening I wasn't here for it. Would put Madrid just above a very close United side.

But on the note of them "triggering a riot," I'd say you were more likely to have done that, Stringer. You've softened up since you first got here, which is nice because it's actually possible to have a good discussion with you now, but back when they were posting you lived for getting under their (and pretty much everyone else's) skin.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no, it was ridiculous. mmn & samee swearing up and down that they were right and anyone saying united were a better team knew nothing about football.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah the pretty much refused to give up until everyone believed them. Even like Stringer said they went as far as saying Australians knew nothing about football and that Football Manager should never have gone to Australia. I believe they apologized for the FM comment but still.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah the pretty much refused to give up until everyone believed them. Even like Stringer said they went as far as saying *Australians knew nothing about football* and that Football Manager should never have gone to Australia. I believe they apologized for the FM comment but still.


:lmao I must of missed that, we have alot of football on TV here and there has been for years. For example I just checked and there is 9 hours of football on all the sports channels from 7pm to midnight.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Damn, that bad. Wish I had seen it. Apologies, Stringer.

But you were still a fuckhead when you first got here. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

LISTEN, FUCKHEAD.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

what do you mean when he first got here? j/k


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Good one.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Rush said:


> what do you mean when he first got here? j/k


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah the Aussies we have on here are pretty sound actually and know their stuff. I found that out when I was over there at the end of the season for the United/Rovers game mainly, although it was so bizarre hearing their accents when you're used to ours with "Come on United". They do have a lot of footy on tele over there too.

Saying that though I did get a massive lol yesterday when one Aussie couldn't understand how United fans were anrgy at being 2-0 down to City even though it was the Community Shield. Some things I guess you have to experience to understand but that was hilarious.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, if we were playing Tottenham and were 2-0 down I wouldn't be best pleased regardless of the importance of the game, it's just derby day pride.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Exactly, and given the significance of City's latest surge and their FA Cup win over United, their rivalry is just off the scale now.

We really shouldn't talk about Tottenham right now though. Crazy shit be going on!


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Riots were breaking out in Birmingham apparently. WHY?

It's fucking crazy up here and actually pretty scary. I'm not too far away, the streets are like wastelands.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Stringer said:


> Riots were breaking out in Birmingham apparently. WHY?
> 
> It's fucking crazy up here and actually pretty scary. I'm not too far away, the streets are like wastelands.


Birmingham & Leeds as well as well as a hell of a lot of places in London. Its crazy.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Did someone get shot in Leeds? Shit getting real.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Dirty Leeds.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

All they want is some new clothes from jd sports, let 'em be.

Seriously when football starts to get canceled/people get injured its time to get a little physical. 
Joey Barton agrees 

@Joey7BartonJoseph Barton 


Seriously, declare a curfew time, anybody out after that gets filled in, fair game for the riot squad. This is robbing not protesting!!!!



@Joey7BartonJoseph Barton 


I heard 1 of looters shout "wheres r taxes" I literally wet myself, cheeky bastards. Send in the tanks........


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Barton is literally pissing in his own pants. Get him a new club immediately.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joey "The Man" Barton. Legend.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Good old Joseph. Agree with him too obviously. #helmets


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Barton should grow his mustache back immediately and then step outside and look at everyone. The rioting will stop.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Barton + Moustache + LISTEN FUCKHEAD caption = RATINGS.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Give Skip some time, Barton will be next.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

make me one, i'll sport it.

(fuckhead)


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Post the picture you want and you've got it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

This:










or










or


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Approve?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Approved, FUCKHEAD. 

<3


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Take heed, fornicate cranium.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

(unless you wanted your version)


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Great stuff (Y)


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

The 'listen' part is unnecessary.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Evo said:


> (unless you wanted your version)


Nah, it's OK. I am tempted to get a listen fuckhead avatar at some stage. :side:


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

steamed hams said:


> The 'listen' part is unnecessary.


And why is that Klebold?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

To be honest, the 'fuckhead' part goes without saying, so you could get rid of that too.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Steamed Hams doesn't like violence.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

You say tomato, I say potato.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

listen fuckhead


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Klebold I am sorry if Michael Cole offends you.

Actually nevermind.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Howard Stern is a cry baby who got mad when Iain Lee buried one of his buttsniffing 'babbabooey' fanboys who called in to the latter's show. As Michael Cole would say, do your research Evo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i've always found blink 182 fans to be irrelevant.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Trust a Man City fan to hop on the latest bandwagon.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what bandwagon?

saying that blink 182 sucks seems to be pretty unpopular amongst 14 year olds. fan of simple plan too?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I actually don't mind Blink, I'm also a Green Day fan so that probably comes as no surprise.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Nah because they provide the music for the new Scooby Doo cartoons.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The only time I ever have ham is Christmas. I might just buy some ham this week for absolutely no other reason than steamed hams' name makes me want to remember what ham taste like again.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha, but 'steamed hams' are something different.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I might just have a spamburger instead.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

ARSENAL: Szczesny, Sagna, Vermaelen, Koscielny, Gibbs, Song, Ramsey, Walcott, Rosicky, Gervinho, Chamakh

UDI: Handanovic, Isla, Larangeira, Agyemang-Badu, Di Natale, Neuton, Benatia, Asamoah, Ekstrand, Armero, Pinzi


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Di Natalie to destroy Arsenal :side: 

Seriously though Arsenal even with Fab & Nasri should make it through but the challenge is harder now and Udinese could provide a shock.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Still a strong team ill go with 2-0 to us. Hoping Chamakh steps up tonight.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm shitting myself.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I think Arsenal will win it, wouldn't be surprised to see their usual choke either.

Edit: Oh lawd i forgot RVP was suspended.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

RVP Suspended? Yeah Im giving them even less hope now. Still think they could do it though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i've always believed. :side:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Couldn't break us down in 90 minutes, only took 3 tonight. That means we're roughly 87 times better than Udinese.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

And think about the 11 teams that finished above you last season!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Decent first half. Not sure if Arsenal deserve the lead though. Attacking wise they have been great. Defensively could be much tighter. Udinese have caught them on the break way to many times. Give someone like Di Natalie an open chance at goal and its doubtful he will miss.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

feel like Kos had another good half of football. Very disruptive along the back.

Goodness, I hope he has a breakout campaign. Would be huge for the backline.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Arsenal should be losing this, by a few. Udinese have been so wasteful.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fuck me.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arsenal got a very lucky escape tonight. Udinese made a mess of quite a few chances and should have won with ease. On Saying that though Szczesny was a beast in goal and pretty much kept Arsenal in this tie.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Lucky Arsenal the luck saved thier ass at friuli di natale will score twice


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

They look lost without cesc. If pool get any sort of service to carroll on saturday and suarez plays well i see pool getting a win at the emirates or a high scoring draw.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

not very confident going into the second leg.

chamakh was utter shit tonight. if he's number 2 behind RVP, we are surely fucked when RVP gets hurt.

Arsene, buy a better striker.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

We were not as bad as people are making out on here. RVP and Wilshere back for the second leg should get us through.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Suq Madiq said:


> not very confident going into the second leg.
> 
> chamakh was utter shit tonight. if he's number 2 behind RVP, we are surely fucked when RVP gets hurt.
> 
> Arsene, buy a better striker.


Chamakh really is terrible, if i was a defender i'd love to play against him he does fuck all.

Gunners probably need 2 new strikers him and bendtner are both awful.

still see gunners winning the 2nd leg.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Arsenal weren't shit, they were just average. Pushing their luck at times but with a few names back for the second leg, they 'should' be fine.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Udinese should sign a replacment for Inler and a striker to replace sanchez this week and next week they will beat Arsenal for sure


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Our performance tonight was very average but remarkably we won and kept a clean sheet. 

Udinese looked dangerous at times tonight and i think they will score in the second leg but i think we'll still manage to advance to the group stage. 

Despite the performance tonight there were some positives, Gervinho and Walcott looked dangerous and the introduction of Frimpong really added some energy to our midfield.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chamakh has looked terrible in the pre-season and last night. God, Bendtner is miles ahead of him at this rate. If Arsenal don't buy a striker, I'm actually hoping Bendtner stays because our number 2 is awful.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

not very much appeal from the matches today.

think i'll watch odense vs villarreal.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nitromalta said:


> Udinese should sign a replacment for Inler and a striker to replace sanchez this week and next week they will beat Arsenal for sure


Should just bid the Sanchez money for V.Persie. two birds one stone. Awesoem replacement and weaken us.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hmmm RVP & Di Natalie up front....


----------



## Jeffie (Feb 2, 2010)

ODENSE BOLDKLUB!!  

Great team effort and defensive football tonight.. Looking forward to the next match.. Now I really think we have legit chance to move on


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

watched it. they looked dangerous in the counter.

i still favor villarreal at home .. but cannot deny OB's chance. 1-0 .. just need a goal to clinch it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I fancy Villarreal to do them in back at Spain. And Bayern had it fairly easy against Zurich aswell.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Di Natale looked absolute class the other night, quality player.

The match was the same old formula. Score, look like scoring then get put under pressure and look like conceding. 

Koscielny and Verm were solid again at the back but Gibbs and Djourou getting injured is a blow. Chamakh was horrible last night, we really need another striker. Bendtner looks to be on his way out, Vela is on loan and Chamakh doesn't look like regaining his early season form.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Stoke 1 up in europa league game.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Very interested to see how Birmingham do tonight, the way Hughton approached cup competitions I wouldn't be surprised if they got completely smashed. He won't want to be in this competition at all.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Best team in the world.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope spurs give hearts a tonking.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Scottish football is absolutely pathetic.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Scottish football is absolutely pathetic.


So is Irish football 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Hearts are a disgrace. Pathetic.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

GAMEIRO scored for psg against some luxembourg team.

GAMEIRO


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Good ol' Kevin. Linked with us a while back.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Best moment of game Kaboul wiping out that little prick scumbag black.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Go on Stoke!

Tony Pulis is just a bloody legend with where he's taken that team in such a short space of time.

SPL :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Go on Stoke!
> 
> Tony Pulis is just a bloody legend with where he's taken that team in such a short space of time.
> 
> SPL :lmao


Crawley would have beaten hearts tonight.

Rangers got beat aswell, celtic 0-0 still.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Considering their name,Hearts could of shown a bit more courage. Shocking performance. Another sacking in the pipeline coming.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like european games continue for the cold rainy nights in Stoke


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow. Arsenal v Udinese is such a massive game. Our season and future depends on this game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

for some reason, i feel more confident than ever.

2-0 arsenal. we're thru! hazard to sign on thursday. :side:


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Tony Pulis deserves serious credit for the progress of this Stoke team.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

He has. They get unfair criticism. Stoke are not just a bully, hoofball team like their made out to be. They've played some incisive stuff on the ground, which doesn't always gets noticed.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Walters has been cracking for them. No wonder Pulis was chasing him for so long. He looks like someone you would find in a pub but is a solid player.

Koscielny may play, late fitness test I bet. Wasn't a properly serious hamstring injury or anything but hopefully he can play some part, back spasms I don't think would have a long term effect. When's Djourou back?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stringer said:


> Walters has been cracking for them. No wonder Pulis was chasing him for so long. He looks like someone you would find in a pub but is a solid player.
> 
> Koscielny may play, late fitness test I bet. Wasn't a properly serious hamstring injury or anything but hopefully he can play some part. When's Djourou back?


Djourou may be available vs United. Doubt it though more likely to back in april after he gets injured again for Switzerland against bulgaria in the international break.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Walters is legitimately one of my favorite players these days. Absolutely love the guy and the energy he brings.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

UEFA are pricks. 2 game ban for Wenger. Excessive really. Although this is UEFA.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

nope totally fair, arsene thinking he can act how he likes, 2 match ban, well done uefa for standing up against the tyrant wenger


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I remember in one of the El Classico's last year, Mourinho was sent to the stands, yet continued to pass notes to the dugout so he could still influence the team and no one cared at all.

Wenger just clearly has zero luck right now and everything is going against him. 

Trolled by his players.
Trolled by other teams.
Trolled by the Premier League.
Trolled by Joey Barton.
Trolled by Uefa.
Trolled. 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> nope totally fair, arsene thinking he can act how he likes, 2 match ban, well done uefa for standing up against the tyrant wenger


Not sure if srs.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Any other BIG club, any other BIG manager, nothing. Why would Wenger pass notes on through a 3rd party if he wasn't convinced he could do it? 

Bunch of pricks. Won't clamp down on racism in Russia but will let stupid things like this go excessively punished. Not the first or last time it will happen.

@Bananas - na he's trolling, a cool troll though.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Its got to the stage where its just hilarious when stupid shit happens to Arsenal.

Like Van Persie getting sent off in the Champions League, that was the most unfair yet still most hilarious thing ever :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Haha comical!

Banned from possibly the most important game for Arsenal this year. U dun goofed.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Its got to the stage where its just hilarious when stupid shit happens to Arsenal.
> 
> Like Van Persie getting sent off in the Champions League, that was the most unfair yet still most hilarious thing ever :lmao


Ahh yes send off but scoring a goal from an offside called which happened like 1 second before he kicked the ball leaving him zero time to react :lmao. Horrendous decision but was funny have to admit. 

Arsenal & Wegner just can't seem to catch a break right now. Seriously it seems as if anything that can go bad has gone bad so far and just when you think things can't get worse they do :lmao. Literally can't remember the last time someone got trolled this hard.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yep, they are laughable. 

But all they need to do is score 1 goal and they will have it in the bag. I can't see it not happening, but then again it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

So, the FA, and now UEFA have made bad decisions already? AND the refs? Fuck this. Three games into the season and already getting fucked over.

:hb


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Stringer said:


> So, the FA, and now UEFA have made bad decisions already? AND the refs? Fuck this. Three games into the season and already getting fucked over.
> 
> :hb


We have got Howard Webb against utd as well :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

WEBB? THE MAN WHO SAID HE WANTED UNITED TO WIN THE PL AS A PERSONAL ACHIEVEMENT WHEN PICKING UP AN AWARD?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Anddddddd it gets worse :lmao.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

nasri didnt fly to italy.

fuck off, traitor.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Can't really blame him when Mancini basically threatens him not to play and says the club probably won't sign him if he does.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Overrated said:


> We have got Howard Webb against utd as well :lmao












Problem?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

more arsenal news: wilshere, rosicky, djourou, and traore all taking a fitness tomorrow ahead of the team's flight to Udine.

would be tremendous to get Wilshere back.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Wilshere back in the middle. RVP back up front. DAT COMBO.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

We have not flew yet so that Nasri news is bullshit. He has apparently asked to stay behind tho. 

Wilshere is not training so he must be out. Ryo is playing against wigan in the reserves today as well.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Arsenal appealing decision to ban Wenger. He looks like he could be on the sidelines tomorrow. MASSIVE boost if true.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Not sure what Arsenal would do if he couldn't (very) personally warm up the likes of AOC on the bench. :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

inb4 UEFA reject the appeal.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Just to get it in, it must be an amazing start when you have more red cards than the number of points.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Wenger allowed to be on touchline. Big boost.

UEFA IN BEING FAIR TO ARSENAL SHOCKER.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

MMN said:


>


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Wenger bullying UEFA, as usual, to get his way


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That's the perfect 'come at me bro' image/gif.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^ Exactly what I thought

Arsenal bullying UEFA into letting him be on the touchline? Typical THUGS :no:


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> ^ Exactly what I thought
> 
> Arsenal bullying UEFA into letting him be on the touchline? *Typical THUGS* :no:


Liverpool's strikforce consists of a biter and a wife beater to be fair 8*D


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah but the Arsenal players make them look like Angels 8*D


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Don't forget our captain will beat the shit out of you if he doesn't approve of the music you're playing.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

ROSSI IS BOSS-I


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

lolunited letting rossi go.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rossi and Pique? Nah, Welbeck and Jones are better.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fergie sign him up, ohh wait.

Rossi clearly wasn't good enough at the time, fergie probably should have been more patient but it's not like he was/is missed.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Borja Valero did a Zidane 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

But he is missed, you are winning trophies but he would make you better undoubtedly. He could be a top quality player for free really, better than Welbeck anyway.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Stringer said:


> But he is missed, you are winning trophies but he would make you better undoubtedly. He could be a top quality player for free really, better than Welbeck anyway.


I'd for sure have him back even more so next season once berba's contract is up.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Welbeck is the future of football, son.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Borja Valero did a Zidane 8*D


I know right :lmao. Crazy ass hell what was he thinking?


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

and their keeper just done a De Gea 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Na, better than De Gea 8*D

Do United have a buy back clause for Rossi? Arsenal better get on that.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Its Scotland's finest refereeing the match....he is always this card happy :lmao
(not that the headbutt was a bad decision :no

Rossi has been a long term Barca target for ages.
I still stand by my statement that if Andy Carroll is worth 35 mil, then Rossi is priceless


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

When Rossi was at United, he was basically a replicant of Macheda in terms of effectiveness. Pique, Rossi and Forlan are all better due to their time in Spain than they ever would have been at United.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Macheda seems like a prick but United handle him perfectly. Scored that goal v Villa, asked for a pay rise but United refused and sent him out on loan. If he was at Arsenal he would already have been on 30k a week, and comfortable as a poor squad player picking up the pay cheques.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Uli Hoeness (greatest name ever BTW) the president of Bayern said they arent aiming to reach the final and tehy will most likely get their ass kicked by Real or Barca

Stayin optimistic eh son?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Stringer said:


> Macheda seems like a prick but United handle him perfectly. Scored that goal v Villa, asked for a pay rise but United refused and sent him out on loan. If he was at Arsenal he would already have been on 30k a week, and comfortable as a poor squad player picking up the pay cheques.


since coming back from sampdoria it seems his attitude has improved a lot, IMO he should be loaned out to another premier league club, like blackburn or bolton. He is a bigger prospect than diouf, who should be sold


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> since coming back from sampdoria it seems his attitude has improved a lot, IMO he should be loaned out to another premier league club, like blackburn or bolton. He is a bigger prospect than diouf, who should be sold


Yeah a lower prem team loan would help him massively.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Genk v Maccaba Haifa
Penalties
The Good stuff
This is intense
...
8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

macheda has:

rooney
hernandez
welbeck
berbatov
owen

all above him. he's just wasting wages.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Kiz said:


> macheda has:
> 
> rooney
> hernandez
> ...


A loan move will come, Stoke have already been linked. He hasn't impressed me much so I doubt many teams will be banging on the door for him, still living off his goal against Villa.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

tbf it was a good goal


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Arsenal to win today with RVP scoring.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Early goal would be awesome. Then they need 3. First XI should be better than Liverpool game.

Chezzer

Sagna - Verm - Djourou - Traore

Song
Ramsey - Rosicky

Walcott - RVP - Gervinho​
They have defensive problems so they can't risk going gung ho, as Walcott with his pace will be threatening on the counter. 

Di Natale to score though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Arsenal to win 2-1 tonight imo.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stringer said:


> Early goal would be awesome. Then they need 3. First XI should be better than Liverpool game.
> 
> Chezzer
> 
> ...


Shite side. Got a bad feeling we'll concede early then play as shit as we did agaisnt Liverpool. Maybe lose 2-1 sneak through on away goals. No confidence in Rosicky to be able to create anything for anyone. Can't see us catchign them by surprise with an early goal again. Going to be a very long 90 minutes.

You hear Wengers press conference. Their Strikers Isla and Di Natalie are dangerous. Isla is a right back.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

staying up for a benfica/twente and arsenal/udinese double. woo sbs.

isla also plays as a winger on the right(?) side. didnt he play on the right in the first leg?


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> Shite side. Got a bad feeling we'll concede early then play as shit as we did agaisnt Liverpool. Maybe lose 2-1 sneak through on away goals. No confidence in Rosicky to be able to create anything for anyone. Can't see us catchign them by surprise with an early goal again. Going to be a very long 90 minutes.
> 
> You hear Wengers press conference.* Their Strikers Isla and Di Natalie are dangerous. Isla is a right back.*


Hey Arsene.










You know Isla isn't a striker right?










Non-French players baffle Mr Wenger


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Isla is a right-wing back, who spent most of his career on the right of a 3-5-2 before becoming an orthodox winger under the new manager this season. It's like calling Dossena a striker.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MMN said:


> Isla is a right-wing back, who spent most of his career on the right of a 3-5-2 before becoming an orthodox winger under the new manager this season. It's like calling *Dossena* a striker.


DAT LOB


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Apparently Barca, Milan, City and Dortmund can all end up in the same group tomorrow :lmao hope it happens.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Overrated said:


> Apparently Barca, Milan, City and Dortmund can all end up in the same group tomorrow :lmao hope it happens.


I was talking with a mate earlier whether city were 2nd or 3rd seeded, so are they 3rd? We had no clue.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

If they get knocked out, do Arsenal fans feel it's time to move Arsene upstairs?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Overrated said:


> Apparently Barca, Milan, City and Dortmund can all end up in the same group tomorrow :lmao hope it happens.


I seen this on SSN :lmao Depending on results tonight it's a possibility. Citeh may not even get out of that group. If it did happen I would be jizzing for hours. Dortmund/Barca is so fecking tasty.



WWE_TNA said:


> I was talking with a mate earlier whether city were 2nd or 3rd seeded, so are they 3rd? We had no clue.


3rd seeds I think. 



Muerte al fascismo said:


> If they get knocked out, do Arsenal fans feel it's time to move Arsene upstairs?


Nope, best man for the job currently and the team will collapse without him at the helm. Let him stay as long as he wants and let him choose his predecessor I say, unless something goes drastically wrong.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pulling an all nighter for this, gogogogo benfica/udinese


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

City would hammer Milan.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wanna see how Ruiz does again for twente, still expect benfica to beat them by atleast 2 goals.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Fenerbahce kicked out of the Champions League due to match fixing, not sure if it's been posted.

Not announced who'll replace them.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> Fenerbahce kicked out of the Champions League due to match fixing, not sure if it's been posted.
> 
> Not announced who'll replace them.


Should really go to team below them in the league last season. Wait they won the league right

Any idea what matches were fixed?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

"Fenerbahce were crowned Turkish champions in 2010-11 and although last season's results stand at present, their chairman Aziz Yildirim is one of over 30 people who have been jailed pending trial following allegations of manipulation in 19 matches."

Some Liverpool fans are hoping they get the spot  Just twitter bollocks though I don't think anyone knows the rule.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Dortmund would troll the CL in that group. No-one expecting anything then BOOM Gotze and Kagawa bitch slapping.

Trabsonzpor were 2nd, but were match fixing too trolol.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Surely they just add one more to the fair-play award. Good press out of a bad situation.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Stringer said:


> Dortmund would troll the CL in that group. No-one expecting anything then BOOM Gotze and Kagawa bitch slapping.
> 
> Trabsonzpor were 2nd, but were match fixing too trolol.


Cl needs eboue don't care were Galatasaray finished, CL needs eboue.


We both really do have hard ons for kagawa and gotze, how about one each to united and arsenal :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Would lol if that group actually happened. Barca would beat everybody, and Milan would probably finish last.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

"When a team is expelled UEFA may give the place to the team with the highest co-efficient not currently in Europe."

That's what's doing the rounds atm.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Would lol if that group actually happened. Barca would beat everybody, and Milan would probably finish last.


Fine but Zlatan has to high kick either mario, barry, tevez or nasri


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Gunner14 said:


> Shite side. Got a bad feeling we'll concede early then play as shit as we did agaisnt Liverpool. Maybe lose 2-1 sneak through on away goals. No confidence in Rosicky to be able to create anything for anyone. Can't see us catchign them by surprise with an early goal again. Going to be a very long 90 minutes.
> 
> You hear Wengers press conference. Their Strikers Isla and Di Natalie are dangerous. Isla is a right back.


shit side?

now you're just trolling. go away, dude.



anyway, Rubin need goal so they've gone to the 3-6-1. awesome.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Suq Madiq said:


> shit side?
> 
> now you're just trolling. go away, dude.
> 
> ...


Rubin have wins over Barca, respect.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Fine but Zlatan has to high kick either mario, barry, tevez or nasri


Zlatan would be his usual self in these types of games and be invisible the entire time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

uh the club with the highest uefa coefficients not in europe?

sup liverpool

ranked 9, behind united, barca, chelsea, bayern, arsenal, madrid, porto and inter.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> "Fenerbahce were crowned Turkish champions in 2010-11 and although last season's results stand at present, their chairman Aziz Yildirim is one of over 30 people who have been jailed pending trial following allegations of manipulation in 19 matches."
> 
> *Some Liverpool fans are hoping they get the spot*  Just twitter bollocks though I don't think anyone knows the rule.


There's being hopeful and there is just being plain stupid :lmao
Why in the hell would Liverpool get it thats just ridiculous.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Zlatan would be his usual self in these types of games and be invisible the entire time.


And then kick someone in the head?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> And then kick someone in the head?


We can only hope. 

inb4 Mario gets his head taken off.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Liverpool getting CL haha that would be, take it away drogba.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

It would be ridiculous. Also why are Man United number 1? :hmm:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The club coefficient is determined by the results of a club in European club competition in the last five seasons, and the league coefficient. The club coefficient is 20% of the league coefficient plus the number of points earned by the club in the five seasons


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

obafemi martins is on now. shit is getting real.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Liverpool in the Champions League? Gimme a fucking break! :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

OH SHIT. it's real now.

rubin just need one more.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I heard on the radio over here that if Arsenal get knocked out tonight, then they're the favourites to take Fenerbahce's spot.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

that's the word on twitter.

OliverKayTimes Oliver Kay
Confirmed Arsenal XI v Udinese: Szczesny; Jenkinson Djourou Vermaelen Sagna; Song Frimpong; Walcott Ramsey Gervinho; Van Persie


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

There's an announcement at 7.30 I think. If it is Arsenal, what's the point in the match?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stringer said:


> Early goal would be awesome. Then they need 3. First XI should be better than Liverpool game.
> 
> Chezzer
> 
> ...





Suq Madiq said:


> shit side?
> 
> now you're just trolling. go away, dude.
> 
> ...


Bolded not good enough.
So yeah. Shit side.

3 levels shit then acceptable finally quality.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

tbf Walcott may have scored the goal to put you through. 

Yeah


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Djourou was pretty good last season.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I heard if Arsenal don't get through they go to the Europa League and Liverpool go in the Champions League, lol


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

So if Arsenal get granted their place...does the match still go ahead?
And if Arsenal win anyway, who gets the other place?
Don't say fucking Liverpool!


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

WWE_TNA said:


> Djourou was pretty good last season.


In 1 in every 5 games. He is NOT a Defender good enough for the top 4.



Chain Gang solider said:


> tbf Walcott may have scored the goal to put you through.
> 
> Yeah


And???
Christophe Wreh scored for us vs Derby didnt mean he was any good.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Team Eboue for CL


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i think rosicky has been good in his two starts, but whatever. it's moot. no traore nor rosicky.

song and walcott are fine, and more than capable.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

JimmyWangYang said:


> So if Arsenal get granted their place...does the match still go ahead?
> And if Arsenal win anyway, who gets the other place?
> Don't say fucking Liverpool!


I don't think so, because apparently one country can't have more than 4 teams in the Champions League.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

You could not make it up if arsenal lose tonight and still end up in the CL.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> We both really do have hard ons for kagawa and gotze, how about one each to united and arsenal :side:


We take Gotze :side:



Suq Madiq said:


> shit side?
> 
> now you're just trolling. go away, dude.
> 
> ...


Knew that would be a nightmare tie for Lyon, glad we didn't get them. Lyon through anyway now though.


@Gunner, Djourou, Traore, Walcott, SONG and Rosicky not good enough? umad?


Song and Frimpong starting. Fuck yeah, wanted this to happen although didn't think Arsene would do it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm confused how can Liverpool get Champo League if Arsenal go out


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

JimmyWangYang said:


> So if Arsenal get granted their place...does the match still go ahead?
> And if Arsenal win anyway, who gets the other place?
> Don't say fucking Liverpool!


If Arsenal qualify then Liverpool cant get in because you can only have 4 teams from any one country in the competition so it would go to the highest ranked none english club not in europe which would be Werder Breham (i think)

If arsenal dont qualify then there are ony 3 english clubs so Liverpool would be eligible.

Logically it would be more likely to go to the highest placed turkish club which was Buraspor who came 3rd and havent started in the europa league yet


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

There is no chance of Liverpool getting it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> I'm confused how can Liverpool get Champo League if Arsenal go out


apparently due to fenerbache being kicked out, the team with the next higher uefa coefficients not currently in europe take their spot.

that's liverpool at 9th.

the next highest is bremen


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

unless a spot opens up in the Europa League. They may get that. 8*D


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gunner14 said:


> If Arsenal qualify then Liverpool cant get in because you can only have 4 teams from any one country in the competition so it would go to the highest ranked none english club not in europe which would be Werder Breham (i think)
> 
> *If arsenal dont qualify then there are ony 3 english clubs so Liverpool would be eligible.*


I see thought there could just be 3 teams and done. 

Fuck up Arsenal :side:




Kiz said:


> apparently due to fenerbache being kicked out, the team with the next higher uefa coefficients not currently in europe take their spot.
> 
> that's liverpool at 9th.
> 
> the next highest is hamburg.


Even better. I can imagine how pissed off everyone would be if we did get it :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

If Liverpool get that spot I will give up on everything, weren't even good enough to get EUROPA LEAGUE.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Liverpool team to face Exeter in the league cup:

*Reina 

Flanagan Skrtel Wilson Robinson

Henderson Spearing Adam Maxi

Meireles 

Suarez*​

Downing is in Udine, he is going to interfere in the Arsenal match to ensure Liverpool get in the Champs League.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tbf liverpool would get it on consistency.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Stringer said:


> If Liverpool get that spot I will give up on everything, weren't even good enough to get EUROPA LEAGUE.


Responses like this is why I want us to make it. Simply just to piss everyone off. Probably wont get it but would be happy to have it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

steamed hams said:


> Liverpool team to face Exeter in the league cup:
> 
> *Reina
> 
> ...


Poor exeter. 8-nil.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I vote Atletico Madrid should get it.
For no other reason than I like them...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

This match is so important for us, especially for enticing players to join the club.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

steamed hams said:


> Liverpool team to face Exeter in the league cup:
> 
> *Reina
> 
> ...


Surprised we are playing Suarez. Thought Carroll would have played up front by himself.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Not sure if it's even possible but I wouldn't mind Liverpool getting the spot, they've got a much better chance of doing well than Fenerbache had.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Suprised adam and suarez are starting but good to see kenny taking the CC seriously.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I think if Arsenal win, Werder Bremen go into the Champions League and Liverpool go into the EL. Based on last season, Liverpool > Weder Bremen.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Carling Cup: Liverpool's Champions League. 8*D

I think it's pretty obvious what's going to happen.

Citeh are going to buy the open spot, and put their B squad in there. Still good enough to get out of the group stages.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

KENNY MASTER TACTICIAN~

Carling Cup game against Exeter. Good time to rest Suarez who needs a good rest after playing lots of football over the summer.

START SUAREZ.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I think if you get 16 or more points in the group stage you should get a 1-0 aggregate lead going into your last 16 tie. This would make it fairer because the dominant teams wouldn't rest players once they have secured passage to the last 16.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Stringer said:


> KENNY MASTER TACTICIAN~
> 
> Carling Cup game against Exeter. Good time to rest Suarez who needs a *good rest after playing lots of football over the summer.*
> 
> START SUAREZ.


Worst excuse ever.
Footballers have it easy the Copa America finished over a month ago, if he isn't recovered by now then he isn't fit to be a footballer 8*D


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Psh Stringer be hating because Suarez came out and made him team look like shit :side:


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

steamed hams said:


> I think if you get 16 or more points in the group stage you should get a 1-0 aggregate lead going into your last 16 tie. This would make it fairer because the dominant teams wouldn't rest players once they have secured passage to the last 16.


How would that be fair.

Inter get 18 points.
Anothis Famagusta battle hard and put out Bayern Munich in a group also containing Real Madrid and Man City with 7 points.

Drawn together in last 16 start 1-0 down,.

Ye thats fair.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> How would that be fair.
> 
> Inter get 18 points.
> Anothis Famagusta battle hard and put out Bayern Munich in a group also containing Real Madrid and Man City with 7 points.
> ...


I should have elaborated, if you top your group you can't start 1-0 behind.

Yes it's fairer, if you don't top your group tough shit. How about in the current system, Famagusta finish second and draw Arsenal. Whilst Chelsea top their group and face Barcelona, with no advantage?

I understand it could seem harsh, but it's better to have all the teams fielding full strength line-ups throughout the group stage. I'd like to see a similar thing at World Cups. Get 9 points out of 9 and you get a 1-0 lead in your last 16 match.

Remember WC 2006, Holland vs Argentina? Meant to be one of the games of the tournament, but complete non-event because both were already through.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Suq Madiq said:


> Carling Cup: Liverpool's Champions League. 8*D
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious what's going to happen.
> 
> Citeh are going to buy the open spot, and put their B squad in there. Still good enough to get out of the group stages.


City vs City. City pay themselves to lose (ala paying themselves to sponser themselves).


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

i am surprised at the team King kenny has put out... it is looking good for the win


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Arsenal are hammering away. 

They are definitely showing their hunger to win here.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Udinese really don't play like an italian team.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah you can tell Arsenal want to win. Even Di Natalie had to try and tell the rest of the team to try and get up a bit more. Seem to defensive.

Edit 

Damn for Udinese had it there. Ref raised the flag really late.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

RVP to score first.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ohhh Di natale shame.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Linesman got the call wrong... :no:
8*D


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

WHAT a finish from Di Natale though. Guy is class.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

hahah udinese playing like fucking blackpool last season, end to end.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

benfica have come out and are playing with a shitload of energy


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I feel like I can't get behind Udinese because I know if they win the inevitable will happen and Arsenal will automatically qualify and that match will have been for nothing.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> benfica have come out and are playing with a shitload of energy


How's cardozo and wistel looking?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Please arsenal play this open vs united, could easily be picked off by a more effective counter attacking united side.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

witsel has been everywhere in the first 15. cardozo has shot into the side of the netting already.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Kiz said:


> witsel has been everywhere in the first 15. cardozo has shot into the side of the netting already.


I really like that Benfica have Aimar, Saviola and Nuno Gomes(do they still have him?) some excellent old school early 2000s guys.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ref in the gunners game is whistle happy.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Arsenal have been insanely lucky.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Fuck, they're getting closer. Looks like a matter of time before Arsenal go behind.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Di Natalie close AGAIN. Hit the post. Arsenal are playing with fire giving him a chance.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Just looked at the Liverpool game, why's Carroll on?

And Gervinho will score tonight. Frimpong to be s/o.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

benfica are killing twente on the break. countering with ease, mostly through garay/luisao, onto witsel, onto cardozo.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

raul meireles picked up a shoulder injury and Carroll was his sub

1-0 to liverpool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Magsimus said:


> Just looked at the Liverpool game, why's Carroll on?
> 
> And Gervinho will score tonight. Frimpong to be s/o.


Yeah Meireles went down bad on his shoulder and had to come off. 

Suarez 3 games 3 goals. Beautiful


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

So its official, TRABZONSPOR takes the spot.

"The UEFA Emergency Panel decided to replace Fenerbahçe SK with Trabzonspor AŞ, runners-up in the 2010/11 Turkish league, in tomorrow's draw for the UEFA Champions League group stage.

The UEFA Emergency Panel also decided that Trabzonspor AŞ would be replaced in the UEFA Europa League by its opponent in the play-off, Athletic Club Bilbao.

The UEFA Europa League play-off second-leg match between Trabzonspor AŞ and Athletic Club Bilbao scheduled for Thursday 25 August is cancelled."


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ahh well never fully expected us to take it but would have been nice. Now Arsenal DO need to win for sure.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

how is it official? they've already been knocked out, plus they're in the betting scandal themselve


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Yuuuus so determined for Udinese to win more than ever now 8*D


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> So its official, TRABZONSPOR takes the spot.
> 
> "The UEFA Emergency Panel decided to replace Fenerbahçe SK with Trabzonspor AŞ, runners-up in the 2010/11 Turkish league, in tomorrow's draw for the UEFA Champions League group stage.
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Udinese Keeper is fucking class.

Fergie sign him up fergie fergie sign him up.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

This is an excellent game, end to end stuff, what amazing saves by Handanovic


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

It's been announced on SSN too btw guys. Saw it on the Channel not too long ago


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well done UEFA.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Di Natale injured.

Arsenal through.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is the official statement from UEFA:

http://www.uefa.com/uefa/footballfirst/matchorganisation/disciplinary/news/newsid=1666823.html


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Badu looks good.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

trabzonspor will have to be replaced soon then


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well the draw is tomorrow so would have to be soon.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Badu, Asamoah and Armero are seriously fast, they keep leaving Arsenal players for dead.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

YES!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Badu, Asamoah and Armero are seriously fast, they keep leaving Arsenal players for dead.


Especially Badu. Arsenals fullback are being streched 

DI NATALIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Di Natale is very fucking good. Proper goalscorer


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Di Natale is just amazing.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

DDIIII NAATTTALLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Fuck, they're getting closer. Looks like a matter of time before Arsenal go behind.


The prophet of doom.



Berbarito said:


> Di Natale injured.
> 
> Arsenal through.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

DI NATALEEEEEEEE!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH LAWD


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arsenal need half time and soon. They are in danger of going 2 - 1 down.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nasri is laughing, Fabregas is facepalming.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Huge 45 minutes for Arsenal now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Off topic anyone watching on ITV, that van damme advert cracks me up.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Off topic anyone watching on ITV, that van damme advert cracks me up.


Real men cry beer


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I still see Arsenal somehow pulling together and getting a vital away goal. Udinese have been better this half I'd say, although Arsenal did come very close at times. Di Natale did show signs of injury, so hopefully he can pull through the last half.

Been a lovely game so far.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Next goal will decide this tie tbh.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd say this is Wenger's fault. It wouldn't surprise me if he got sacked this season, or kept the honor to himself. Says enough they are playing with a right back who wasn't even good enough to start for a League One team last season. 

Two defining midfielders; gone. Two backs (Clichy/Eboue); gone. No replacements, except Jenkinson. Amazing work right there.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

the main game has us up 1-0 to exeter

udinese 8*D


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

1 goal, come on Arsenal ffs


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuuu pretty nerve wreaking game even from a neutral standpoint.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jethro said:


> I'd say this is Wenger's fault. *It wouldn't surprise me if he got sacked this season*, or kept the honor to himself. Says enough they are playing with a right back who wasn't even good enough to start for a League One team last season.
> 
> Two defining midfielders; gone. Two backs (Clichy/Eboue); gone. No replacements, except Jenkinson. Amazing work right there.


Problem is who will replace him? 

Also tbh I don't see Arsene getting sacked. He just seems like one of those guys who will just walk if he feels he is doing REALLY bad.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

For The Win said:


> 1 goal, come on Arsenal ffs


yeah, c'mon arsenal, just concede 1 more goal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mark hughes


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Massive 45 mins ahead. 

Di Natale top quality, thought he may have been injured. Handanovic wonder save too.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I could see this ending 2-2 or 2-1 to arsenal.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Early 2nd half away goal would be stunning.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

A goal for Arsenal will still win it.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

ROSICKY HAT-TRICK INCOMING!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Rosicky - the game changer.

I actually want Arsenal to win for what it's worth.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL overhead kick goal by WITSEL


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arsenal going out may be the best and worst thing to happen to them. 

Good - Extra £25m or so and maybe some players if the board wake up 

Bad - Going out may wake up the board that they need to spend more but it may be too late.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Pretty much what Benfica deserved. Witsel has been immense. Twente has been beyond shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

witsel looks a class above benfica tbh.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hate biased commentators, but ITV suck anyway.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

BADU IS MAD-U


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah I never understood the hype when he played in Belgium, but now I do. He'll play for one of the top clubs in Spain or England within 2 or 3 seasons.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Portugal is just another feeder league


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DAMN 

1 - 1

Congrats Arsenal you are through now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Disgraceful commentating.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Get in RVP.

Haters gonna hate :flip


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

RVP

1-1


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck, too easy.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

AAaaaaaargh fuck off Percy


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Portugal is just another feeder league


Let's just ignore the fact Porto won the Europa League last season, or that there were 3 Portuguese teams in the top 4 of the Europa League.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

bugger


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Ha'way Arsenal, nice little goal there


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

EGame said:


> Arsenal to win today with RVP scoring.


^^^^^


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Neuton and udinese tryin to cheat and pressure arsenal into putting the ball out of play. Come onn 1-1!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jethro said:


> Let's just ignore the fact Porto won the Europa League last season, or that there were 3 Portuguese teams in the top 4 of the Europa League.


Has nothing to do with the fact their top players end up leaving to england or spain.

Falcao?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

PENALTY

why


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

PENALTY HOLY FUCK


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

PENALTY!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wait 

PENALTY


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What the fuck?

Great save!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh God...

Save this Sczwhateveryournameis.

Edit: SAVE OF THE SEASON IS SETTLED!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol wtf


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I love sand castles moment


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

What a fucking good save.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

FUCK


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Has nothing to do with the fact their top players end up leaving to england or spain.
> 
> Falcao?


only left to replace aguero.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Knew it.

Great save though


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

YES CHESNEY LAD


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Great save.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Basically every league except for Spain and England is a feeder league then by that standard. Your post made it seem like we shouldn't give a shit about other clubs, except the ones in Spain or England.

The only world class player left at Arsenal gets it done.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> only left to replace aguero.


Still left champions of portugal and europa.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

What a save


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

LUISAO

twente have been embarassing


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pool only 2-0 up?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stringer must be a nervous wreck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Still left champions of portugal and europa.


because porto accepted 35 mil, which is worth more than falcao.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Kiz said:


> LUISAO
> 
> twente have been embarassing


Not only that but Benfica have gathered a really good squad this season.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Kiz said:


> because porto accepted 35 mil, which is worth more than falcao.


Falcao > Andy Carroll


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Falcao > Andy Carroll


Just as the latter scores a good goal :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah but andy carroll is even a 15 million pound player. it's the english tax


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Arsenal will score again. They're in control now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope they run themselves into the ground.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WITSEL scores his second due to a beautiful through ball. didnt catch who passed it.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Theo 

That's definitely it now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ANDDDD IT IS OVERRRRRRRR

Ok Arsenal fans you can stop hiding and post now your home and clear.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It's over now.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Walcott, 2-1. 

Please don't score any more Arsenal, I put money on a 2-1 Arsenal win.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Arsenal will score again. They're in control now.


:no:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Over. 

Congrats Arsenal, played well today.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Kiz said:


> WITSEL scores his second due to a beautiful through ball. didnt catch who passed it.


Aimar I think.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Now arsenal get lubed up


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

holy fuck @ that artur save


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao when an Udinese player went down the ref didn't give a shit. An Arsenal player goes down and he runs the length of the pitch to get on him.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Will Arsenal become top seeds now?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao when an Udinese player went down the ref didn't give a shit. An Arsenal player goes down and he runs the length of the pitch to get on him.


it was a head injury, he has to stop it if it is a head injury, udinese player should have been sent off


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Walcott scores to guarantee Champions League football and Wenger can't even crack a smile. What a miserable cunt.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This ref blows.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hate English commentators sometimes. MY LORD HE TRIED TO KILL HIM, SEND THAT MAN TO JAIL! *slight tap*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ex chelsea player matic just came on for benfica


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Walcott scores to guarantee Champions League football and Wenger can't even crack a smile. What a miserable cunt.


He probably realizes of events to come.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The ITV arsenal wankathon is nearly over thank god.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Arsenal are going to be well up for against us but I hope we fucking destroy them.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Why mention Partizan? Why? 

I'll not sleep tonight now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal are going to be well up for against us but I hope we fucking destroy them.


We lubed them up nicely last Saturday time for you guys to royally do them on the weekend.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> We lubed them up nicely last Saturday time for you guys to royally do them on the weekend.


Epic of all Epic fails if we lose, so much facepalm.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

How does Paul Merson have a job?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Berbarito said:


> How does Paul Merson have a job?


Soccer saturday and soccer specials would not be the same without merse.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> How does Paul Merson have a job?


He's hit the beans on toast!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Good win for Arsenal and more importantly for Wegner. He needed that badly.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

DOOMSDAY

Great win.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Good win for Arsenal and more importantly for Wegner. He needed that badly.


He needs to buy some fucking players now, no excuses really. Money and CL spot, he can't mess it up now.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> The ITV arsenal wankathon is nearly over thank god.


All SS commentators do is publicly jiz when United plays.


DOOMSDAY~

Quality performance that will go without plaudits. Rosicky was quality when he came on, as was everyone, Jenkinson has a big future too. Would have been easy to crumble but everyone showed heart on the pitch. CHESNEY - magnificent.

CHANNEL 5, THURSDAY NIGHTS.



In all seriousness, with a few quality additions we will do well and could make easy business of 4th spot.

"What hurt last term was players who had eyes on moves and money. Down on quality, but much more heart and spirit now. Pride."


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> He needs to buy some fucking players now, no excuses really. Money and CL spot, he can't mess it up now.


Agreed. But strangly enough I said it earlier on in the week as well and I reckon they may try use some excuse of "well our squad is capable of doing this when some players are missing, so when they come back we will be ok"


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Agreed. But strangly enough I said it earlier on in the week as well and I reckon they may try use some excuse of "well our squad is capable of doing this when some players are missing, so when they come back we will be ok"


They have a ton of money now and really have no reason not to spend it. Not buying big names would be delusional >_>

If they don't think so well then reality comes crashing down at Old Trafford this weekend.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

be good not seeing a broken Arsenal badge in the papers tomorrow :lmao

Also saying Arsenal need to buy is not as easy as going out and actually buying. We have bid for players and have missed out on players this summer its not like we have not tried.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Any news on Hazard's medical? :side:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

So pleased with the result. The lads did well, I thought Gerviniho was awesome tonight, along with Jenkinson.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> They have a ton of money now and really have no reason not to spend it. Not buying big names would be delusional >_>
> 
> If they don't think so well then reality comes crashing down at Old Trafford this weekend.


No doubt. I mean at minimum they have what? £80m? They have to at least replace Cesc and Nasri with that. Like I said in the transfer thread too Cisshoko is apparently saying he wants to leave Lyon, They should go in for him. Good left back and would cost £15m at most probably.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

At least 80 I would say, Cesc Nasri and Clichy would be around 71 or so. 



Overrated said:


> be good not seeing a broken Arsenal badge in the papers tomorrow :lmao
> 
> Also saying Arsenal need to buy is not as easy as going out and actually buying. We have bid for players and have missed out on players this summer its not like we have not tried.


Yes, but now you can be even more convincing with a CL spot.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Arsene and the club have no excuse whatsoever now to not buy big.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Overrated said:


> be good not seeing a broken Arsenal badge in the papers tomorrow :lmao
> 
> Also saying Arsenal need to buy is not as easy as going out and actually buying. We have bid for players and have missed out on players this summer its not like we have not tried.


Mata - Should have been done if you just spent the extra £10m 

Cisshoko - Wants to leave 

Jags, Cahill - They are there. 

The players are there & now you have the money. No real excuses. If the team don't think they are worth the £20m or so up the bid. Play the game. you gotta bid big for players even if if doesn't meet there valuation.


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

I wouldn't be too surprised if Arsenal don't spend much in the next week. It's going to be interesting though. Also Wenger need's to start Walcott up front more often, he'd score far more goals like he did tonight. His pace is scary for defenses to handle at times.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Mata - Should have been done if you just spent the extra £10m
> 
> Cisshoko - Wants to leave
> 
> ...


Mata we will never know as no one knows how long chelsea have been in contact with his agent. They would always beat us for wages. 

Cisshoko we have never been in for but would be good. 

Jags we have bid for and we missed out on Phil Jones as he chose utd. So we have been trying to buy players.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

We have 25 up front for Cesc, 24 for Nasri, 7 for Clichy. 56 million with 40 million we had to start with. 96 million, take away Gervinho, 86 million, take away AOC (excluding future add ons), 74 million. With various other outgoings etc we probably have 60-70 million to spend on transfers, hopefully STAN comes in to deal with wages.

It IS hard to bring in players, but now as EGame says we have CL, money to offer and the promise of joining a massive club. We need around 3 players really to have a good showing on all fronts this season.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

steamed hams said:


> I should have elaborated, if you top your group you can't start 1-0 behind.
> 
> Yes it's fairer, if you don't top your group tough shit. How about in the current system, Famagusta finish second and draw Arsenal. Whilst Chelsea top their group and face Barcelona, with no advantage?
> 
> ...


Shit happens. Non events always happen. Just the way it goes. To punish a side for coming 2nd why not just make it so only 1st gets through.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On our game 2nite

1st half - shocking. Walcott showing why he isnt good enough to play upfront. Frimpong showing he's a thug. Our defence extremly shaky (aside from Szcez.) Very very lucky Udinese couldnt finish game could have been over quite easily.

2nd half - better. Not good by any stretch of the imagination. Defence still shaky. Djourou's positioning is awful. Our defence on whole just cant seem to clear a ball. Jenkinson is awful and getting found out more and more that he's about 6 levels to high for his limited ability. 

Positives - Rosicknote played well. The entire bar i watched the game in groaned when he came on but credit to him he did well.

Side point. - Wengers face when we scored. Well gutted. I think he wanted us to lose so he had an excuse not to spend.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Gunner14 said:


> Shit happens. Non events always happen. Just the way it goes. To punish a side for coming 2nd why not just make it so only 1st gets through.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Lmao.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Gunner is fantastic. Truly superb.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Overrated said:


> Mata we will never know as no one knows how long chelsea have been in contact with his agent. They would always beat us for wages.
> 
> Cisshoko we have never been in for but would be good.
> 
> Jags we have bid for and we missed out on Phil Jones as he chose utd. So we have been trying to buy players.


Thing with Mata though is that you guys were in a hell of a long time before Chelsea even showed any signs of Interest. Really should have been sorted like a month ago. 

Really think you should go in Cisshoko. He wants to leave and would get a good price for him. 
as for Jags fair enough but I believe Everton have said £20m for him. You want him pay the money and Everton will let you talk. Phil Jones is fair enough though.

edit

:lmao Gunner. INTELLECTUAL!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Please say Gunner is trolling? fpalm


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stringer said:


> Gunner is fantastic. Truly superb.


Can you explain the Wenger gutted face at us equilising then. He got up ready to kill someone.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

For The Win said:


> Please say Gunner is trolling? fpalm


Nah he's serious. Believe me he is :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Valencia were smart with Mata. It was in their interest to put a lot of publicity on that release clause, so they could get the highest bid. Smartly played.

I conceded Gunner was trolling since he said he didn't watch us in the CC final, and now saying Jenkinson was shit :lmao


TWEETS:

OPTA
22 - Robin Van Persie has now scored 22 goals in 26 appearances for Arsenal in 2011. Deadly.

Szczęsny, the man who told the ref at a U18 game not to bother checking his nets, as the opponents wouldn't score, saves.

cesc4official Cesc Fàbregas Soler
Amazing! Come on!

piersmorgan Piers Morgan
Get in there Theo Walcott - what a performance #Arsenal ! And you take a bow, too, Arsene Wenger. Great tactics tonight.

JackWilshere Jack Wilshere
This is what makes #AFC such a special club! We got it right in every way tonight! Szczesny brilliant save inspired us! Gervinho amazing!

piersmorgan Piers Morgan
If Wenger now buys a top class experienced central defender, midfield playmaker, and striker - then we're back in business. #Arsenal

JackWilshere Jack Wilshere
Everyone played there part! And The boss got the team set up well and tatics were perfect! All those who critisize pipe down now! #ILoveAFC

What hurt last term was players who had eyes on moves and money. Down on quality, but much more heart and spirit now. Pride.

Nanas08 Samir Nasri Official
Congratulation guys fantastic team performance fully deserved

JackWilshere Jack Wilshere
Sorry Spurs fans....we will not be joining you this year! Enjoy 

Henderson_91 Conor Henderson
Get in there! Guess we'll leave English representation in the Europa League to Tottenham this year! haha #COYG #Arsenal

piersmorgan Piers Morgan
Proud to be an #Arsenal fan tonight - team showed the guts, passion and will-to-win the fans have been crying out for. Excellent.


Cesc still loving Arsenal


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stringer said:


> I conceded Gunner was trolling since he said he didn't watch us in the CC final, and now saying Jenkinson was shit :lmao


You think Jenkinson played well???

I bet you think Udinese's 1st wasn't Djourous fault either.

I know you porbably didnt watch the game too busy watching massive CC cup ties.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Stringer said:


> Szczęsny, the man who told the ref at a U18 game not to bother checking his nets, as the opponents wouldn't score, saves.


:lmao he actually did that? Boss.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Gunner14 said:


> Can you explain the Wenger gutted face at us equilising then. He got up ready to kill someone.


Go kill youself please. You're an idiot. When have you ever seen Wenger smile? I doubt just because he barely celebrated he was hoping we'd lose so he didn't have to spend - which would put even more pressure on him.

Stop red repping me too, don't need to see your stupidity in my user cp also.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Nah he's serious. Believe me he is :lmao


fpalm what a fool he is


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, dude's a fucking boss of the highest magnitude. Arrogant little fucker but top class.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Lucky Arsenal the experience and the posts saved your ass


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Nitromalta said:


> Lucky Arsenal the experience and the posts saved your ass


Experience? A lot of the squad were youngsters and subs. Mostly weakened squad. Hardly luck to score two either.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Does Gunner think the more negativity he shows the more intellectual he is? Reminds me of most of the wrestling fans you find on this forum.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

For The Win said:


> Go kill youself please. You're an idiot. When have you ever seen Wenger smile? I doubt just because he barely celebrated he was hoping we'd lose so he didn't have to spend - which would put even more pressure on him.
> 
> Stop red repping me too, don't need to see your stupidity in my user cp also.
> 
> ...


LMAO. 
2004 when we was good. Smiled alot then. 

hoping we'd lose wasnt a serious comment but the dude was pissed off that we equilised. And looked devastated when we got the winner. Poor guy needs a retirement home and fast.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

For The Win said:


> Go kill youself please. You're an idiot. When have you ever seen Wenger smile? I doubt just because he barely celebrated he was hoping we'd lose so he didn't have to spend - which would put even more pressure on him.
> 
> Stop red repping me too, don't need to see your stupidity in my user cp also.
> 
> ...


You'll get used to it. We've come to expect it from Gunner really. Has to be the only person on here (not just Arsenal fan but fans from every club) saying Arsenal should get rid of Arsene.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

For The Win said:


> Experience? A lot of the squad were youngsters and subs. Mostly weakened squad. Hardly luck to score two either.


yeah experience almost all your players played at least 2 times in champions league while from Udinese no 1


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Arsene Wenger doesn't smile...?










































8*D


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah no doubt 2004 he smiled since we won all the time. He's likely permanently saddened now and knows not to celebrate as we fuck up our leads way too much.

And yeah, the guy doesn't seem too bright. Hoping, for his sake at least, that he's trolling.

EDIT: Those were forced, he wasn't really happy. Doesn't count.:side:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Not our fault Arsenal consistently finish in the CL and Udinese don't


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

For The Win said:


> Yeah no doubt 2004 he smiled since we won all the time. He's likely permanently saddened now and knows not to celebrate as we fuck up our leads way too much.
> 
> And yeah, the guy doesn't seem too bright. Hoping, for his sake at least, that he's trolling.
> 
> EDIT: Those were forced, he wasn't really happy. Doesn't count.:side:


LMAO. Mate i know more that you could ever dream to know. Its not my fault you're a retard. Enjoy mediocrity i expect better from my side.

I remember this forum was one of the places that laughed at me when i said West Ham were going down in june last year. 

Gunner ALWAYS gets proven right.

Anyone who thought we played well tonight needs their head examining. We were average at best.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Stringer said:


> Not our fault Arsenal consistently finish in the CL and Udinese don't


yeah you are right I hope tomorrow in the group stage we finish both in the same group to show u what a team that won 18 international titles can do


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Obviously, Gunner ALWAYS gets proven right.

Just like you said Rosicky was shit before the game and he was quality. DELIVERS.


Best moment of the match was when Udinese were continuing their mass diving but Jenkinson got fouled and was mobbed by Udinese players but walked away with a "HATERS GONNA HATE" expression. Priceless.

If we draw AC Milan we will spank them like we did when we were the first English side to beat them in the San Siro :shocked:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gunner your expectations are too damn high. You guys played well. Just because it wasn't an all out 80 - 20% possession or some 5 - 0 victory doesn't mean you played bad


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

LOL Arsenal going far in the Champions League 8*D
Unless they bring in some top names, never gonna happen.

Infact, do Arsenal get put as top seed?
If so that is bullshit :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> yeah you are right I hope tomorrow in the group stage we finish both in the same group to show u what a team that won 18 international titles can do


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

united_07 said:


>












English Teams 3 - 0 Milan


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

united_07 said:


>





Chain Gang solider said:


> English Teams 3 - 0 Milan












MILAN :lmao

No-one gave us much chance over there but made easy work of them.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Stringer said:


> Obviously, Gunner ALWAYS gets proven right.
> 
> Just like you said Rosicky was shit before the game and he was quality. DELIVERS.
> 
> ...


yeah with this Arsenal side you will spank us hahaha


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> English Teams 3 - 0 Milan


no English team won international titles as Milan you dream at night to have our champions leagues and club world cups


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JimmyWangYang said:


> LOL Arsenal going far in the Champions League 8*D
> Unless they bring in some top names, never gonna happen.
> 
> Infact, do Arsenal get put as top seed?
> If so that is bullshit :lmao





> Pot 1 Barcelona, Manchester United, Chelsea, Bayern Munich, Arsenal, Real Madrid, Porto, Inter Milan
> 
> Pot 2 AC Milan, Lyon, Shakhtar Donesk, Valencia, Benfica, Villarreal, CSKA Moscow, Marseille
> 
> ...


Does are the pots I believe.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Pot 1 - this is where the big boys play, look at the adjective, PLAY.

Dortmund in pot 4? :no:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

also


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Does are the pots I believe.


I know its co efficients and stuff, but logically Borussia Dortmund and AC Milan should be in the first pot, and Inter and Bayern in the respective pots....they did win the leagues over these teams after all and this is the basis of qualifying for the CL. You don't qualify via your co efficient.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

united_07 said:


> also


you only eliminated us once we eliminated you in 1958,1969,2005,2007
we are the real devils of europe


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Man Utd, AC Milan, Man City, Dortmund, please.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

^ that, but replace United with Barca, United can't be in same group as City can they?


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Man Utd and Man City can't be in the same group, so make that Barca


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> you only eliminated us once we eliminated you in 1958,1969,2005,2007
> we are the real devils of europe


you're bragging about knocking us out in 1958, what a fucking stupid and distasteful statement to make, the munich air disaster happened a couple of months before.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Stringer said:


> ^ that, but replace United with Barca, United can't be in same group as City can they?


Yeah they cant' be in the same group 

Barca, AC, City & Dortmund would be epic from a Neutral view.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

> Pot 1 Barcelona, Manchester United, Chelsea, Bayern Munich, Arsenal, Real Madrid, Porto, Inter Milan
> 
> Pot 2 AC Milan, Lyon, Shakhtar Donesk, Valencia, Benfica, Villarreal, CSKA Moscow, Marseille
> 
> ...


I hope Dortmund and Napoli pull through from such shit seeding. They both have a great set of talented players.

Pots 2-4 is just seemingly randomly mixed in order of how good they are, as I would have made many changes to it, but then again, I'm not going to complain, should make for some great games.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

united_07 said:


> you're bragging about knocking us out in 1958, what a fucking stupid and distasteful statement to make, the munich air disaster happened a couple of months before.


I stated all your eliminations against us don't get frustated cuz we are 4-1


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Stringer said:


> ^ that, but replace United with Barca, United can't be in same group as City can they?


Oh yeah I didn't consider that. I originally went with Barca, but then I thought how awesome two legs of United/City would be.

Barca, Milan, Man City, Dortmund. City/Utd in the knockout stages please.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

JimmyWangYang said:


> I hope Dortmund and Napoli pull through from such shit seeding. They both have a great set of talented players.
> 
> Pots 2-4 is just seemingly randomly mixed in order of how good they are, as I would have made many changes to it, but then again, I'm not going to complain, should make for some great games.


Seeding is based on European success in the past 5 years.

I see Arsenal getting Shakhtar, Lille and Dortmund.
Manchester United getting Marseile, Ajax and Dinamo Zagreb.
Chelsea getting Valencia, Zenit & Napoli.
Manchester City getting Real Madrid, Lyon and Genk.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm so glad we made it through tonight, I ended up missing Walcott's goal but the peno save was amazing, he's showing signs of being that successor for Seaman that we've been waiting for. Now, I just hope that we get a favorable draw so we can make t through to the final 16 which in turn will keep spirits high for the league campaign.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

If Arsenal draw Dortmund I wouldn't know whether to laugh or cry. 2 AMAZING games but they could finish above us if they play to their potential. Gotze to reveal Arsenal shirt and score own goals :side:

I would be happy with reaching the last 16, and hopefully getting a jammy draw if we top the group. What better way to go out than meet Barca in the quarters again, another MOTY.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Gunner14 said:


> LMAO. Mate i know more that you could ever dream to know. Its not my fault you're a retard. Enjoy mediocrity i expect better from my side.
> 
> I remember this forum was one of the places that laughed at me when i said West Ham were going down in june last year.
> 
> ...


You keep telling yourself that and it'll become true?

We did well considering, of course it wasn't our greatest performance and we weren't against the worlds toughest opposition, but with everything going on and the squad we had out, we did remarkably well. Dunno how you can call yourself a gunner with all your negativity and bashing of the team.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gervinho really is the bollocks when he wants to be. Arsenal have been crying out for that little bit of simplicity he can provide. Just beat his man with ease, put in a cross, bang, back of the net and the tie's nearly over. Thought Arsenal were good tonight and probably deserving of going through. Incredible save by Szczesny, at first I thought it was a bad peno, glancing out of the corner of my eye, but seeing it again...just brilliant.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Would be interesting to see what his transfer fee would be nowadays, exceptional since he made his debut at Old Trafford not a year ago yet, and only 21.

Gervinho is class, if he develops his final ball better he could be a massive player for us. 

Come on Wenger, everything is here, just go out and buy!


"Szczęsny says he said "something I can't say on TV" to Di Natale before he took the penalty. What a top man."

Can't... take... the... BOSS.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

The type of players people want Arsenal to head out and buy don't really fit into what Arsenal need, or what Arsene Wenger really percieves as his type of player. Looking at the squad, he wants/needs a midfielder who won't take playing time away from Wilshere and Ramsey, a striker who won't take playing time from van Persie and Walcott, a defender who won't take playing time from Vermaelen, Kosnielcy, and the other defenders he believes can become class players.

Their team is, while very young, and players with injury histories, strong enough to contend amongst the top. They have just been put in the unfortunate predicament of playing in-experienced players, key players suffering injuries and 2 players getting red cards in the midst of an important first three Premier League games.

Realistically, who fits Arsene Wenger's style, that is avalible?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Stringer said:


> Valencia were smart with Mata. It was in their interest to put a lot of publicity on that release clause, so they could get the highest bid. Smartly played.
> 
> I conceded Gunner was trolling since he said he didn't watch us in the CC final, and now saying Jenkinson was shit :lmao
> 
> ...


That is nice from Cesc and Nasri, couple of the better things I've heard on twitter. Not sure why people were making out the first half was really one sided in Udinese's favour. I thought both sides attacked well in the first half.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Piers Morgan is terrible when it comes to football, last week he was talking about 'Wenger out' and now he's changed his tune when a win comes. Painfully annoying man.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Knew we'd do it. 

Chezza - Awesome.

Sagna - not a leftback. he was victimized in the first half.

Djourou - I praise him, and this is the thanks I get. He was awful today. Slacked off way too much on Di Natale on two occasions. One led to a goal.

Vermaelen - Didn't really have to do too much. Solid.

Jenkinson - Made some nice supporting runs however, didn't provide any service into the box. I think he got one ball into the 18. If that. Did okay defensively. Udinese's speed was a problem. 

Frimpong - Very raw. Lacks instincts. Let Udinese pass by him with ease on a few counter-attacks. He just needs to read the ball better.

Song - strong on the ball, as usual. Made some nice defensive plays ... when he went forward, though, he struggled. Couldn't make a final pass.

Ramsey - He was decent. He's in Cesc's role, but he's got miles to go. Made some nice passes laterally. Never really made that killer ball in, though.

Walcott - Struggled in the first half (how do you miss from 8 yards out? C'mon), great in the second half. He's not shit. No matter how much that self-proclaimed, self-congratulatory, pompous poster named Gunner14 wants you to believe. Scored a goal in each leg. What more can you ask for?

RVP - real quiet. he needs to create a presence. He tried to drop deeper to get the ball, but couldn't really find an outlet to create. His game is predicated on timely, and killer runs. Without Cesc spraying passes to him, he'll need to find new ideas of interjection. 

Gervinho - MOTM. Class performance. Great on the wing. Beat his man a few times, got into the box. 

Rosicky - another solid performance. so far, so good from him. if he can continue to string solid performances, I can live with him playing more. he just needs to stop being a liability (like he has been the last two seasons). 

Regarding draws ...


Best draw: Arsenal - Shakhtar Donetsk, Basel/BATE, and APOEL/Otolul Galati
Worst draw: Arsenal - Milan, Bayer, Dortmund/Napoli


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Piers Morgan is such a muppet, it's a wonder he has a job.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hopefully we get some nice shitty European lightweights tomorrow in the draw.

City to get Barca and some eastern European backwater teams that require a lot of travel, please :side:. I think they're in pot 3.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Don't like people like that. Very very negative about everything when times are hard, then suddenly overly positive after one result. Yes, if Arsenal do sort out buying some players, of course they'll be good, they're a good team anyway with a very good manager. But that might have been worth thinking about before the good result that a very good team was CLEARLY capable of anyway, and realizing was true before you started moaning about your team, the manager, and even one of the players who got sent off by being a bit overexcited and giving everything for his club. If only Piers could do the same as a fan. Tit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank god we dont have to deal with Barca or Real yet

City to face barca plz :side:


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stringer said:


> Obviously, Gunner ALWAYS gets proven right.
> 
> Just like you said Rosicky was shit before the game and he was quality. DELIVERS.
> 
> ...


So your expectations of footballers are that low it only takes playing well fro 40 minutes for you to think they deliver??? does that make up for the last 3 years? does that mean he will ever play well again? 

You're so deluded its actually funny. We've played a transistional side who lost their best players much like we did. It is NOTHING to get excited about. Our defence was still very easy to open.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Gunner your expectations are too damn high. You guys played well. Just because it wasn't an all out 80 - 20% possession or some 5 - 0 victory doesn't mean you played bad


No but things like poor positioning from defenders. How easy it was for Udinese to create good chances. How poor our delivery was. How poor our finishing was. Do not make it a good performance. 1st half we were diabolical 2nd we were better. Not thing in the poerformance to get excited about.



JimmyWangYang said:


> LOL Arsenal going far in the Champions League 8*D
> Unless they bring in some top names, never gonna happen.
> 
> Infact, do Arsenal get put as top seed?
> If so that is bullshit :lmao


Nah just listen to stringer. Rosicknot played well for 40 minutes we are going to do the quadruple.



For The Win said:


> You keep telling yourself that and it'll become true?
> 
> We did well considering, of course it wasn't our greatest performance and we weren't against the worlds toughest opposition, but with everything going on and the squad we had out, we did remarkably well. Dunno how you can call yourself a gunner with all your negativity and bashing of the team.


Always true. 

Like you said not greatest performance against an average side. If udinese had a decent striker we could have been in trouble with the amount of chances.

I support the club i do not have to lick their ass after 40 minutes of playing well in the 1st 4 games of our season. We showed nothing to suggest we have a chance at winning on sunday and if our defence opens that easily for Rooney and co we're in trouble. Nani vs jenkinson ye thats going to end well. Sagna at Lb vs Young you really thing that is going to end well?? Udinese found it easy to attack our full backs what will a fully fit (as udinese are still in pre season) side do to us.

You want to get excited about that win then thats your problem not mine.



KME said:


> Don't like people like that. Very very negative about everything when times are hard, then suddenly overly positive after one result. Yes, if Arsenal do sort out buying some players, of course they'll be good, they're a good team anyway with a very good manager. But that might have been worth thinking about before the good result that a very good team was CLEARLY capable of anyway, and realizing was true before you started moaning about your team, the manager, and even one of the players who got sent off by being a bit overexcited and giving everything for his club. If only Piers could do the same as a fan. Tit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cant city/barca just wait until the final :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Piers Morgan's views are very reminiscent of 90% of football fans these days, and of the football media. Reactionary. As if the last game or the last performance is the only thing that matters. 

As for the comment about the seeding system in the CL being a joke, I agree. Although it was great seeing Madrid in pot 2 last season. I'm not happy with the format right now tbh. I remember when there were the two group stages, the second group stage was glourious. I remember the group of Arsenal, Juventus, Deportive (who were La Liga champions at the time), and Leverkusen (who went onto the final). I mean what a fecking group. Every team was quality and equally matched. The group winners finished with 10 points, and 4th place with 7. Every game mattered, and every game was of high quality. Really UEFA should have gotten rid of the first group stage, made the first round a knock-out round to get to the second, which is a group stage, so you get more matches between quality teams.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

What time is the draw anyone?


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

It's at 4.30 on Sky Sports News I believe.

City to get Barca :side:


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

City to get Milan, Barca and Dortmund. 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pot one - Manchester United, Barcelona, Chelsea, Bayern Munich, Arsenal, Real Madrid, Porto, Inter Milan.

Pot two - Shakhtar Donetsk, Lyon, Villarreal, AC Milan, Valencia, Marseille, CSKA Moscow, Benfica.

Pot three - Zenit St Petersburg, Man City, Olympiakos, Ajax, Bayer Leverkusen, BATE Borisov, Basle, Lille.

Pot four - Borussia Dortmund, Trabzonspor, Dinamo Zagreb, Napoli, APOEL, Genk, Otelul Galati, Viktoria Plzen.


United
AC Milan
Bayer Leverkusen
Trabzonspor

Barcelona
Benfica
Man City
Napoli

Chelsea
Valencia
Zenit St Petersburg
Viktoria Plzen

Bayern Munich
Lyon
Olympiakos
APOEL

Arsenal
Villarreal
Ajax
Genk

Real Madrid
Shakhtar Donetsk
BATE Borisov
Otelul Galati

Porto
CSKA Moscow
Basle
Borussia Dortmund

Inter Milan
Marseille
Bayer Leverkusen
Otelul Galati

predictions 

:side:


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

^Arsenal, City, United and Inter's groups would be interesting.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Group A*
Arsenal
CSKA Moscow
Ajax
Genk

*Group B*
Inter Milan
Valencia
Basle
APOEL

*Group C*
Real Madrid
Marseille
Olympiacos
Borussia Dortmund

*Group D*
Manchester United
Lyon
Zenit St Petersburg
Trabzonspor

*Group E*
Chelsea
Benfica
Bayer Leverkusen 
Plzen

*Group F*
FC Porto
Villarreal
Manchester City
Napoli

*Group G*
Barcelona
Shakhtar Donetsk
Lille
Otelul Galati

*Group H*
Bayern Munich
AC Milan
BATE
Dinamo Zagreb


I'm usually completely wrong (Y)


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I'd like to see Man U or Barca face, Shaktar, Zenit and Dortmund as I think it'd be a good test for them. Two frozen away games and a tough match against Dortmund.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Would love Dortmund, Lyon and Ajax, hopefully get to 2 of them depending on the date of the game and available finances.

If we don't get Dortmund, then I'd take Napoli and drop Ajax for Leverkusen. Want a German team in our group, always a cracking trip.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I actually want united to get Dortmund, would be a good match, and fergie could see how good gotze, not that he doesnt know, actually is. 

United
Shaktar
Basel
Dortmund


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just want to avoid those long travels. Teams from Italy, Germany, Spain, Holland, Portugal or France plz.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Group B (group of entertaining football)*
Arsenal
Benfica
Lille
Borussia Dortmund

*Group C (group of death please)*
Barcelona
AC Milan
Man City
Vikoria Plzen (to just get raped)

Please.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

liverpool to get oh wait...  

Arsenal to avoid a ukraine or russian team plz


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Overrated said:


> liverpool to get oh wait...
> 
> Arsenal to avoid a ukraine or russian team plz


We'll get as many points in the group stage as you lot. 8*D


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Overrated said:


> liverpool to get oh wait...
> 
> Arsenal to avoid a ukraine or russian team plz












looking forward to the draw it gon be good! i feel Man city are gonna be in a tough group but the matches will be great to watch


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> We'll get as many points in the group stage as you lot. 8*D


Nah don't be silly. Tomas Rosicky played well for 40 minutes Stringer and the rest of the deluded bunch think we're going to 60 games unbeaten and win everything on the back of that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lolarsenal


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

alot of my arsenal fans arent getting to carried away, but theyre crying out for wenger to buy players


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Y'all gonna be mad when Arsene signs Hazard, Cahill, M'Vila and Kaka. 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

stringer will confirm the signings with dem blogz


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Nah, Stringer will just talk about how Downing is shit for no reason at all. DAT RELEVANCE.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

only confirmed when the blogs say so.

i wonder how that mata medical went


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Downing has actually impressed me so far. Been happy with him.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Downing has actually impressed me so far. Been happy with him.


Me too. Great pace, movement and direct running. Think I prefer him on the right and Maxi on the left.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I hope Arsenal sign someone to help van Persie as my Sun dream team is getting a raping due to him not getting many points.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Vader13 said:


> I hope Arsenal sign someone to help van Persie as my Sun dream team is getting a raping due to him not getting many points.


They did sign a winger/striker to help out. Didn't see him against us though. I wonder where he went.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I just changed my fantasy team all over again. 8*D


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Barcelona, Milan, Manchester City and Dortmund in the same group, please!


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Kiz said:


> only confirmed when the blogs say so.
> 
> i wonder how that mata medical went


They completed it. Turns out Mata has talent so we couldnt sign him and signed AOC instead. Poor Chelsea.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Puyol, you scruffy bastard.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pulis would be proud.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Would it have killed him to throw a shirt and tie? Tut tut.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I love how the woman keeps calling it the Waffer Champions League.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

UEFA: 15 mins in, no teams drawn yet.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

John O'Shea's bitch on stage


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

figo looks like he has a rod up his arse


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Best club out first


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

We came out first, get the fuck in.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just had someone on facebook:

Thank God Man U didn't get Real Madrid in the same group, go u Red Devls 

called them an idiot, dw guys.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

These screw open balls are so fucking slow.

"Our thanks to Luis Figo for his invaluable assistance"

Fuck off, he stood there screwing open a couple of balls, who couldn't do that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ronaldo with a sneaky ass pat


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So, will Chelsea and Barca get their customary piss-easy group? :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> So, will Chelsea and Barca get their customary piss-easy group? :side:


Yes. We are in group E for "easy", silly 

Whilst you are in group C for "cunts".


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

arsenal group f for failure :side:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

FX™ said:


> These screw open balls are so fucking slow.
> 
> "Our thanks to Luis Figo for his invaluable assistance"
> 
> Fuck off, *he stood there screwing open a couple of balls*, who couldn't do that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I hope we get Milan and embarrass them.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Botch from Bobby .


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

lmao Bobby's going senile.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

madrid and lyon, do like


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Si*n* Bobby


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Lyon in Madrid's group. Good shi


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Benfica in United's group.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

United and Benfica.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Sir Bobby drawing the team he beat to win United's first European Cup


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Easy draw for Arsenal


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

If only Benfica still had a prime Eusébio. Marseille in Arsenal's group.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It was inevitale wasn't it?

Mata gonna troll them.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Milan and Barca. All we need is City to land in that group.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Barcelona
Milan
Manchester City
Dortmund

Its happening people!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

MILAN BARCA

Hope to see City get that group PLEASE!!!


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Valencia gonna get em. Barca vs Milan. Classic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Valencia GON' GET GOT.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

City to get thrown into the group of death, please!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

praying for group b. please please please


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

RUUD GULLIT. What a guy.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Madrid and Lyon, AGAIN!


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Isn't he managing in war-torn Chechnya?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh fuck you lille

group a plz plz plz


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just realised, City can't go into Group H for TV purposes.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Group of death can still happen...

Group D seems like fun.

Ah, fuck


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

FUCK YEAH GROUP A


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Borisov, they are invincible!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

City get away with it. Cunts.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

City, Munich and Villarreal. Got a decent chance QF.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Group Gay more like.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ballack returning to Stamford Bridge


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Basel, nice.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Napoli to get Group F please.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united get away with it. cunts


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kiz said:


> united get away with it. cunts


8*D


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Whats the reason city couldnt get drawn in barca's group?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> 8*D


yeah fuck you guy

benfica to win 5-0. WITSEL


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Whats the reason city couldnt get drawn in barca's group?


Tv schedule :sad:

Happy with our group so far.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Whats the reason city couldnt get drawn in barca's group?


Group A, B, C & D play on one day.
Group E, F, G & H play on the other day.

Arsenal and Chelsea were already on the E, F, G & H side. So City had to go on the other side so it's 2 English clubs on either side.

That's a tough group, Kiz.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

City get Napoli


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

united_07 said:


> Whats the reason city couldnt get drawn in barca's group?


1732: Manchester City fans - worried for a second there weren't you? As it happens, you were never in danger of being placed in Group H purely because you have to be on the 'blue' side of the draw rather than the 'red' of Manchester United to keep your Champions League match-day nights separate (Tuesday and Wednesday). Dare I say, already, all four English teams will be quite happy with this draw so far...?



BBC


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Group A going to be quality.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

looking forward to seeing kompany embarass lavezzi

on paper, porto and shakhtar will walk their group


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

United got an absolute piss easy group.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Borussia Dortmund are in Man U's group.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao united couldnt have gotten an easier group if they tried


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

United should walk that group.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Tricky for City but they should get through that group.

United
Benfica
Basel
Otto Jelopy

Should be able to get through that group.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Pffff. Group G. What a joke

fuck, i hope we dont get dortmund


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Cavani and Lavezzi will smash teams.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao havent even heard of that final team in United's group,


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Pffff. Group G. What a joke
> 
> fuck, i hope we dont get dortmund


you wont, leverkusen are already in


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Genk? Yeah, we're through.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Arsenal please get dortmund.

Edit:
Yes! that be tricky group.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kiz said:


> yeah fuck you guy
> 
> benfica to win 5-0. WITSEL


Enjoy getting raped by Bayern 8*D.

But still qualifying...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Goetze gonna rip Arsenal a new one


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

good, it will be interesting to see Arsenal vs Dortmund


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i would daresay group f is the group of death.

all 4 possible to go through really. same with group a actually.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kiz said:


> you wont, leverkusen are already in


Thank god. Along with City, Dortmund are the wild cards.

Nobody quite knows how they'll preform


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I expect Barcelona and Milan to win the other games about 10-0. United should walk their group, City's looks tough and Arsenal vs. Dortmund should be fantastic.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Arsenal could go out.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Easy enough. Who was it that said Arsenal will have no chance of making it through the group stages this year? :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not sure how that group is easy at all. all 3 are better than udinese.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Group H could have been great, but now it's shit. Group's A and D are where it's at.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

dortmund/arsenal, city/bayern, lyon/madrid part 500, barca/milan. lovely.

group a by far the toughest group.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Arsenal and Dortmund will walk that group. Marseille are nothing special.

City should make it out, but that's going to be a great group to watch. Every game should be competitive.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont expect Dortmund to go down easy. Some of the best young talent and tactics in the world. And marseille are great too


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The draw makes the chances of us signing Lucho even slimmer now


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Some pretty good looking groups there. Pretty happy with United's group.

Barca's was looking to be the worst when Milan got called, but now it's looking like a walk in the park for both teams.

Group A and F stand out as the most deadly.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

didnt marseille beat united 8-2 8*D


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

We are better than all 3. Olympiacos are not better than udinese.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Arsenal better hope RVP holds together. Facing teams all with decent pedigree.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Better than Dortmund?

They swept the league. Gotze is being hailed as the next god of football. Their defence is an iron fortress.

It wont be easy. But should be a beautiful match


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Overrated said:


> We are better than all 3. Olympiacos are not better than udinese.


unless you actually spend the nasri/fabregas money then dortmund are taking that group.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Man U have such an easy group, it's not even funny.

We got Chelsea, Leverkusen and Genk.

Tough but exciting. Quite a few Chelsea fans here, so I guess that's good, and we've played them in the CL quite a few times in the previous years. Leverkusen are gonna battle it with us for 2nd place I guess. And don't know much about Genk, but not really intimidated by them.

Man City unfortunately have got a tough group. It's the best group this year by far as well.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Dortmund are not even tested in europe so saying there taking the group without even playing a game is silly.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Presenters are shite.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

To all guys who think Dortmund will top our group, put your money where your mouth is. I can guarantee that we'll start as favourites for the group, so yeah.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Overrated said:


> Dortmund are not even tested in europe so saying there taking the group without even playing a game is silly.


so by that logic you don't think man city will get out of their group?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Overrated said:


> Dortmund are not even tested in europe so saying there taking the group without even playing a game is silly.


Thats what makes them dangerous. United, Arsenal, barca, Real, Bayern, Chelsea, Lyon, Marseille. They are all a mainstay of european football for years. You can atleast predict how they'll do.

With Dortmund, you cant. You cant know shit about them unless you watch the Bundesliga every week. 

Its simply a question of will their German tactic heavy style translate well against teams abroad.

I dont know what the first Dortmund game is, but Id reccomend everyone watch it to see what will happen


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Stringer said:


> *If Arsenal draw Dortmund I wouldn't know whether to laugh or cry.* 2 AMAZING games but they could finish above us if they play to their potential. Gotze to reveal Arsenal shirt and score own goals :side:
> 
> I would be happy with reaching the last 16, and hopefully getting a jammy draw if we top the group. What better way to go out than meet Barca in the quarters again, another MOTY.












lol at Overrated thinking Arsenal will just walk the group. You guys should make it through but Dortmund will be a test, Even Marsielle could bring a few surprises. Far from an easy group.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

So the Europa League draw is tomorrow?


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Looking at the groups again, there are a lot of games I'm looking forward to.

Madrid/Lyon
United/Benfica
Chelsea/Valencia
Chelsea/Leverkusen
Arsenal/Dortmund
Barca/Milan

and pretty much every game in group A.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Seb said:


> so by that logic you don't think man city will get out of their group?


I don't think they will top there group. I never said Dortmund will not qualify.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

It could go either way quite frankly

Same with city vs bayern.

Both sets of matches are the ones i find the most exciting of all. Barca vs Milan aside


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Barca & Milan got it quite easy. Would take a disaster for them both not to go through to the next round. 

Man City/Napoli 
Man City/Munich
Man U/Benfica
Chelsea/Valencia
Arsenal/Dortmund
Barca/Milan

All of those should be fantastic matches.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Overrated said:


> I don't think they will top there group. I never said Dortmund will not qualify.


dortmund are a better side than munich though, and city are definitely a better side than arsenal.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kiz said:


> didnt marseille beat united 8-2 8*D


One of our worst moments...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Oţelul Galaţi, the team united's group, wont be playing in the usual stadium, where they usually attract around 13,000, they will be playing in the Romanian National stadium, which holds 55,000, and is also holding the Europa League final.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fergie never really got that good in Europe until 2001/02.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Worst scenario... We topple our group; Milan beat Barca, and we end with Barca again in the knockout stage. :no:

We could finish second and the same could happen. Shit.




Bananas said:


> The draw makes the chances of us signing Lucho even slimmer now


Arsene preparing his checkbook for Gotze AND Lucho; kill off the competition. :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Razor King said:


> Worst scenario... We topple our group; Milan beat Barca, and we end with Barca again in the knockout stage. :no:
> 
> We could finish second and the same could happen. Shit.
> 
> ...


Logical solution. If Barca lose to Milan and youre on top of the group, score own goals to drop down to second 8*D


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, we have Ramsey.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Seb said:


> dortmund are a better side than munich though, and city are definitely a better side than arsenal.


Napoli and Villarreal are better than Marseille and Olympiacos. It will be harder for City to top there group than us toping ours. 

Dortmunds squad of players do not have much CL experience so saying that they will be taking the group right now is again silly. Arsenal will be and should be favourites.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

We got a very easy group. Basel will be like playing at Home and Otelul have no History in CL so we have high chances of getting at least 12 points.

Would be awesome to beat Untied again like in 2005/2006 btw


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

My Predictions (and hopeful wishing) of teams that will go through...

*Group A *: Man City & Napoli. This is my wishes, probably won't happen, this group is just incredible and filled with amazing talent : Robben, Ribery, Rossi, Aguero, Silva, Cavani, Lavezzi, Hamsik etc. Probably more likely Bayern and Man City will go through but at the same time I wouldn't rule out Villarreal. I really want Napoli to do well though. BEST GROUP BY FAR, these will be the matches I watch on this match day.

*Group B :* Inter & Lille. LOL Trabzonspor pity qualification 8*D

*Group C :* Man Utd & Benfica without a doubt.

*Group D :* Real Madrid & Ajax. Lyon have looked pretty weak recently, and especially if they lose Cissokho and players like Pjanic and Gourcuff don't start showing up (they may be injured I don't really follow French football)

*Group E :* Chelsea & Leverkusen. Valencia have just lost Mata, their best player. Unless they have a replacement they may be lacklustre, i mean they struggled to beat Rangers last year, and that was with Mata 8*D

*Group F :* Would love to see Dortmund and Marseille go through, just because Arsenal crashing and burning is hilarious (sorry Stringer, Gunner, Bananas, ForTheWin etc.). But I think it will probably be Dortmund and Arsenal. I really want Dortmund to have a great showing in this Champions League seens as you all keep talking about how great they have been, it will be interesting to see a new team making a mark on the CL.

*Group G :* Porto & Shakhtar. Nothing to see here. 

*Group H :* BATE & Plzen....LOLNO! Barca & Milan to dominate group, and Barca to edge out Milan in their encounters. 

Not going to lie i'm pretty excited, lots of great matches to watch, the groups are really good (apart from Porto's 8*D)


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I really can't see us topping our group. Second at best, wouldn't be surprised if we don't qualify and end up in the Europa League though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

United get it easy.

Gonna enjoy watching Milan get raped.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Milan will probably just concede those matches to Barca, cause they'd be so confident of getting second.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol @ anyone who says Arsenal will walk their group. I not say they will not go through to the next round but saying Arsenal easily could beat Marseille/ Dortmund. I will not comment on Olympiacos because i haven't seen them play. from the looks of it Utd has a pretty easy group and should win the group. Also shame about The battle two teams in group H, when Milan drew in the group i was excepting city to draw in the group aswell.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I know for a fact we won't walk the group, we have a very hard group.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

looking forward to the first week of fixtures : United away to Benfica, Arsenal away to Dortmund, Barca vs Milan, City vs Napoli


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm happy that City ended up with such a tough group. All the more likely to get eliminated.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Thoughts:

United get a jammy, easy draw again.

City have it very tough, easily the hardest group.

Chelsea's group is pretty uneventful and should walk it.

Confident of us getting 2nd place at least in our group. Arsenal/Dortmund will be awesome, and if we can beat them away we could top the group.

edit: lol at gunner who thinks arsenal fans are getting over excited, you said we were shit when we were far from it. we desperately still need players but we were very good last night.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Best Player in Europe










Ballin'


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

worst player in Europe.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Im sure this man disagrees


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

all 3 scottish teams are going out of the europa league tonight :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

they're all losing?

ABOLISH THIS LEAGUE.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome group! vs bate and plzen we got already 12 points than we play Barcelona the strongest team in the world to see at what level we are


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's gonna feel good to hand Zlatan his ass on a silver platter.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

EGame said:


> It's gonna feel good to hand Zlatan his ass on a silver platter.


most probably you will win but in 1994 final everyone said that Barcelona will win than you got crushed 4-0....


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stringer said:


> Thoughts:
> 
> United get a jammy, easy draw again.
> 
> ...


Sides that are very good arent easier to cut through than a sponge. If Udinese we're fully fit or had a half decent striker they could have easily put us to the sword. 

YOu are deluded if you think otherwise.

Attacking with no real edge. Defending with no organisation and poor positioning throughout does not make a good performance. As an example 1 attack took us 6 headers to clear because no defender wanted to step up and deal with it ffs.

But ye thats a very good performance. Makes me well confident bring on United.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> most probably you will win but in 1994 final everyone said that Barcelona will win than you got crushed 4-0....


there's absolutely no comparison between that milan side and the current one.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> most probably you will win but in 1994 final everyone said that Barcelona will win than you got crushed 4-0....


Tbf I'm going by last season when you guys got beat by Spurs who then went on to get destroyed by Madrid who then got beat by us. :side:

But Milan could surprise, I won't rule it out. You guys just need to keep Zlatan from preforming his big game vanishing acts.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

can't think of a more overrated footballer on the planet than ibrahimovic. though having said that robinho is pretty close.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Well there you have it, no excuses made, Scottish football is abysmal.
Thats us now on par with Andorra and Estonia in terms of co-efficients...
ie now need to play 3/4 qualifiers to get into CL and EL


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seb said:


> can't think of a more overrated footballer on the planet than ibrahimovic. though having said that robinho is pretty close.


He's just very lazy. He's a better version of Berbatov. When he can be arsed he is simply unplayable you can't get near him. But in big games when he gets man marked he can't be arsed with a how dare you man mark me attitude rather than working harder he just seems to think fuck it not worth it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

All the scottish teams have gone out, while all the english teams are going through, i heard that its the first time that a nation will have 8 teams into the group stage of the european competitions; united, chelsea, city, arsenal, spurs, fulham, stoke and birmingham


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I am so not surprised at all these losses.
Hearts?
Fair enough they were never ever going to stand a hope in hell of beating Spurs.

But Rangers & Celtic?
They seem to have some sort of fear of European minnows and cannot beat them.
Whenever they get to the group stages, they look semi decent against the big teams, now they just look an embarrassment fpalm


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> can't think of a more overrated footballer on the planet than ibrahimovic. though having said that robinho is pretty close.


Ibra overrated? really? he won 8 consecutive league titles no other player today did that. ok in champions league he doesn't play good but winning 8 championships with 5 teams and scoring multiple goals with all 5 means you are a great player


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Ibrahimovic? Overrated?
Try THE MOST OVERRATED PLAYER ON THE PLANET OF ALL TIME EVER!

He is probably one of the most gifted and talented footballers in football just now.
Shame he is an arse who is lazy as fuck and is only on form once every 6 years.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> Ibra overrated? really? he won 8 consecutive league titles no other player today did that. ok in champions league he doesn't play good but winning 8 championships with 5 teams and scoring multiple goals with all 5 means you are a great player


pretty sure it's not 8 in a row (stripped serie a titles) and everyone knows he is anonymous in big games and is a lazy shit. same goes for robinho, if you take everything out of ronaldo's game apart from the stepovers then you get robinho, he was even outperformed by stephen ireland in his season at man city.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

I hate Ibra solely for how overrated he is on FM. Inter too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

At least Zlatan has managed to carry his team at certain times. 

I agree about Robinho, has he ever done anything of significance? I cannot remember as I have drowned in his deep pool of mediocrity.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Going to spend a few good years now laughing at Scottish football. Their 2013/2014 European season is going to be absolutely awful.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Going to spend a few good years now laughing at Scottish football. Their 2013/2014 European season is going to be absolutely awful.


They still won't be able to qualify from the first round of qualifiers against the 12th placed team from San Marino.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> pretty sure it's not 8 in a row (stripped serie a titles) and everyone knows he is anonymous in big games and is a lazy shit. same goes for robinho, if you take everything out of ronaldo's game apart from the stepovers then you get robinho, he was even outperformed by stephen ireland in his season at man city.


yes they are 8,1 ajax,2 Juve(Juve won them on the field they were the best team and those Juve players still got the medal and trophy),3 Inter,1 Barca and 1 Milan and on Robinho it seems u never watched a Milan game this season cuz with us he was the only attacker to go bk defending if he was lazy with city idk but with Milan for sure he isn't


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Very, very proud to be English and supporting an English club right now, 8 clubs in Europe (Y)

Scottish football is embarassing.

lolgunner. Udinese having a "half decent" striker - Di Natale is top class.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

it's hilarious that robinho was played over pato for both brazil and ac milan last year.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

serie a is terrible though and i'm sorry but you can't count stripped titles. robinho is awful, never said he was lazy, just said he's all stepovers.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I've always liked Ibrahimovic, although what the amount Barca paid for him as well as part exchanging Eto'o is probably the worst transfer I've seen. Even Andy Carroll seems like a fucking bargain for that.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

How much did Citeh pay for him? lol.

Barca's decision to pay a lot of money and part exchange Eto' for Ibra was laughable, and easily the worst transfer I can remember.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Vader13 said:


> I've always liked Ibrahimovic, although what the amount Barca paid for him as well as part exchanging Eto'o is probably the worst transfer I've seen. Even Andy Carroll seems like a fucking bargain for that.


Yeah hands down the worst, fuck we lost so much better money with that. 

Eto'o alone wouldn't even have been worth it. I wish we would have kept him, way more consistent than David Villa.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Stringer said:


> How much did Citeh pay for him? lol.
> 
> Barca's decision to pay a lot of money and part exchange Eto' for Ibra was laughable, and easily the worst transfer I can remember.


Luckily we booted him out after one season and bought the best striker in the world to replace him.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

The eto-Ibra + 40 mln deal was Inter only good deal in the last 10 years cuz with all that money they bought motta,sneijder,milito and lucio


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> serie a is terrible though and i'm sorry but you can't count stripped titles. robinho is awful, never said he was lazy, just said he's all stepovers.


if you think so...


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, Inter got 4 top players and Eto'o in that deal. Awesome business.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Great stuff from the English teams in Europe tonight. Only making the Premier League (and Championship ) look even more stronger


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

stupid Roma getting eliminated from that team and stupid luis enrique for taking out Totti for Okaka when Roma needs a goal to qualify! at least Lazio qualified


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Scottish football really is shit. No offense. Rangers knocked out by a team I've never heard of


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I really wanna know what barca where thinking when selling Eto'o AND 40 million for Ibra. I mean Eto'o alone is better than Ibra. Crazy good striker. 

And villa? best striker on earth? I hope thats an exaggeration


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, Villa isn't the best striker in the world. Top player though, his goals/game ratio is stunning for Spain.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

He could be, immense striker, but he goes on goal droughts that really diminish him.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Even without scoring goals he is one of the smartest players in football. His movement is fantastic and draws defenders out so others can score, he is nearly the complete package.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Stringer said:


> Yeah, Villa isn't the best striker in the world. Top player though, his goals/game ratio is stunning for Spain.


if we're going by international level, then what about the golden boy Klose? I mean for bayern he was useless but the bastard was a nonstop goal machine for Germany.

The thing about Villa is, the guy is supported by Xavi and iniesta. With that kind of service in club and international level, not to mention blowing ALOT of chances, i dont see the justification for calling him 'best striker'


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, I see your point, and agree with it. Players often look better than they actually are when playing with other top players, with service from Xavi and Iniesta you can score a lot.

FAR from the best goalscorer in the world but overall as a striker he is top 5 at least.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

LOL Villa's goal scoring record over the past 5 years at both domestic and international level is immense. Not to mention top scorer at the past two international tournaments, both of which he won with Spain. Only Eto'o and arguably Rooney come close. Had no problem banging in 30 goals a season for Valencia without Xavi and Iniesta.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Isn't the whole Inestia & Xavi case is what they are trying to say for Messi too? Not doubt he is a great player but I mean it does make you wonder why he can do it week in week out Barca but when it comes to Argentina he's not as deadly.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I still think Villa is the best centre forward in the world.
Shame he never gets to play there 
I know Messi technically plays there, but lets be honest no one views him as a centre forward, thats just where he appears on the team sheet.

Also on a sidenote, I have never appreciated this place for discussing football more since theres a couple of idiots trying to discuss football seriously in rants fpalm


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That's also a good point, Villa still scored 20+ goals last season for Barcelona despite being forced to play out of position (which is justifiable as the team should revolve around Messi). Dragged Spain through the first half of the World Cup as well when he was playing out wide to accommodate for Torres.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Isn't the whole Inestia & Xavi case is what they are trying to say for Messi too? Not doubt he is a great player but I mean it does make you wonder why he can do it week in week out Barca but when it comes to Argentina he's not as deadly.


To some degree, yes.

And out of position? pff. Muller was 20, won the golden boot. 5 goals. 3 assists. Nobody even knew what position he plays or who he is. Wasnt even trying 8*D


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Its all about the tactics to be fair.
Barcelona have perfected their game without a doubt and obviously Messi benefits greatly from having that excellent team around him.

But Messi is at the middle of almost every move as well remember, the problem is Argentina don't have the talent to pull of the Barcelona tactic as well as them, but they still try.

If Messi was given a more free role, then I'm sure Argentina could get it together eventually.
Argentina just don't really have a strong team all round.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Argentina dont make much sense to begin with.

They didnt even play pastore


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Agreed, why start with Mascherano, Cambiasso and Banega forming your midfield?
When you have creative players like Pastore and Di Maria on the bench.
Mascherano should be playing but not Cambiasso or Banega.
I definitely think Aguero should get to start more games also, Tevez isn't as good anymore


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Some wank teams in Europe...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

tevez doesnt give a shit. I thought it was a city thing but apparently even when youre IN fucking argentina playing INFRONT of your family, tevez doesnt care.

He's just busy driving his yacht in a giant swimming pool of money


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pretty sure Tevez said he doesn't care about football.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

tomkim4 said:


> Some wank teams in Europe...


:side: cold rainy nights in Stoke continue.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Regardless of caring about football, every time hes on the pitch for a club, he gives 110%. If his agent wasn't a corrupt person, I am sure Tevez would be an easier person to work with.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

redeadening said:


> tevez doesnt give a shit. I thought it was a city thing but apparently even when youre IN fucking argentina playing INFRONT of your family, tevez doesnt care.
> 
> He's just busy *driving his yacht in a giant swimming pool of money*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

tomkim4 said:


> Some wank teams in Europe...


Here's another one, Shamrock Rovers. First ever Irish team to qualify for a European competition, they beat Partizan Belgrade tonight 1-2 with an extra-time penalty to seal it 2-3 on aggregate.

Here's their first goal though...






Boom!


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

JakeC_91 said:


> :side: cold rainy nights in Stoke continue.


Jealous?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Shamrock Rovers 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

tomkim4 said:


> Jealous?


Just thought i'd make it clear that a wank team was still in Europe.....


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

EDIT: wrong figure.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

How the hell did they do Partizan? Respect! Rangers & Celtic couldn't beat worse teams than that.:lmao

Scottish football's decline really hit home tonight. When you think Rangers were in the Uefa Cup final a few years ago, now they can't even beat Malmo or Maribor.

Go Stoke though. They're quickly becoming my second team and don't deserve the shit they get. They just ravaged a team 5-1 on aggregate that knocked Palermo out a few weeks ago. Even without arguably two of their best players in Huth & Etherington they won 4-1. They even knocked out Zagreb, winning all four games and only letting one in.

I hope they go on to do well and stick it to all the ignorant idiots who give them the shit they don't deserve.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Who the hell are Maribor anyway, Literally saw them on my FM the other day and now they are beating Rangers :lmao. Good on Shamrock Rovers for beating Partizan though.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Congrats to other British teams making Europe.

Quite possibly the best footballing night i've ever been to, unfortunately I couldn't get Wembley tickets back in February. I'm just wondering where i'm going on holiday this year, guess i'll find out at 12 tomorrow.

Regretting moving to the Villa now McLeish you judas prick. :flip


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> Congrats to other British teams making Europe.
> 
> Quite possibly the best footballing night i've ever been to, unfortunately I couldn't get Wembley tickets back in February. *I'm just wondering where i'm going on holiday this year, guess i'll find out at 12 tomorrow.*
> 
> Regretting moving to the Villa now McLeish you judas prick. :flip


Same mate, I'm planning my next away trip as soon as the draw finishes tomorrow. Most of the people on here have no idea how we're feeling!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I can see Stoke getting quite far in the Europa league, as long as they dont get draw against one of the favourites, team will not be used to coming up against their style of play, especially at the Britannia.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think Stoke will do fairly well, dependant on the draw. Like you've said, no one will enjoy going to the Britannia with the atmosphere. The only issue I see is that Tony Pulis, rightly isn't the kind of guy to get excited about Europe too much, and if it affects their league form playing Thursday/Sunday, he might end up playing a weakened side in Europe. Personally I think he'd be right to do that but I'd still love to see them run deep.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

That goal from Shamrock reminds me of Scholes' vs Villa back in 06, what a volley.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Should hopefully be booking up for Basel away on December 7th. Romania trip could be good but unsure whether I'll have enough money for 2 euro aways in the space of just over 1 month. Benfica appears to be a struggle to get to for a good price unfortunately. Wish we'd have drawn a German or French team.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd give my opinion, but what's the point?

It's just pure fallacy. The only opinion that matters here is that of the one supremely intellectual type. 

Someone like Gunner14.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

gunner14 to run arsenal board


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Nige™;10210480 said:


> How the hell did they do Partizan? Respect! Rangers & Celtic couldn't beat worse teams than that.:lmao
> 
> Scottish football's decline really hit home tonight. When you think Rangers were in the Uefa Cup final a few years ago, now they can't even beat Malmo or Maribor.
> 
> ...


I give Stoke shit because I think their football is shit. That doesn't make me ignorant. I prefer to see football played on the ground than in the air. Also, it's proven fact that Stoke do play long ball football. Every season they've been in the Premier League, they've had the fewest completed passes of every team in the league. They are a hoofball team, as proven by fact. Fair enough if you like that sort of football. But don't call people who actually like to see football on the deck ignorant idiots just because they preferto see football played at a slower tempo than you.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I was just kidding. I'll always have a place for my OPINIONS. 

group a - Bayern/Villarreal/City/Napoli - So much class in this group. Easily the group of death. Wouldn't have a clue on who to think will advance. Look forward to all the matches, and seeing the top talent on display. Whoever advances out here will have earned it. Leaning toward City and Napoli.

group b - inter/cska/lille/trabzonspor - kinda leaning toward cska just for Honda and Gonzalez. inter to take second due to the sale of eto'o and snejider. 

group c - united/benfica/rubbish - united. benfica. and we're done.

group d- real/lyon/ajax/dinamo zagreb - real, clearly. i kinda want to think ajax can take second..but as things stand, gotta go with french giants. maybe if ajax had a top class striker. 

group e - chelsea/valencia/bayer/genk - this group will be fun. valencia are still loaded with talent. bayer will still have the always dangerous (and possibly underrated?) stefan kiessling doing work up top. mata returns to valenica. ballack back to stamford bridge. group reunion!

group f - arsenal/marseille/olympiacos/dortmund - tough, tough group. last year, arsenal had a much easier group and still took 2nd. i am not overly confident they'll take this group. i think they'll advance, but definitely taking first? um, not sure. gotta take of the bidness at emirates. must get 9 points there, and hope to make 3 draws on the road. which will be no easy feat. as of now, i'm not sure i favor arsenal at any of the road fixtures. not even in piraeus. two years ago, olympiacos beat arsenal 1-0 there. will not be easy. arsenal and dortmund through in a hotly contested group.

group G and H - who gives a fuck. Porto/one of the eastern european clubs/Barca/Milan to advance.

fun times ahead. look forward to quite a few matches.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Our group is amazingly weak tbh, we usually get a tougher group than this. Group A, D, E and F have the strongest groups. 

Bayern and City will go through from A, Inter and CSKA from B, Utd and Benfica from C, Real and Lyon from D, Chelsea and Valencia from E, Arsenal and Dortmund from F, Porto and Shakhtar from G and Barca and Milan from H.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

We finished 2nd last year from playing a 2nd team in a few matches who visibly didn't give a fuck in Braga, or Shakhtar. I knew we weren't going to win there but we lost.

Hopefully we get 9 points out of Ems matches, beat Marseille in France, draw with Dortmund in Germany and draw with Olympiacos. 

Fixtures have fallen nicely.

AWAY to Dortmund on tuesday, Blackburn on saturday. Godsend.

HOME to Olympiacos then Spurs on Sunday, HOPEFULLY we can field a weakened side and still beat these.

Marseille away on Wednesday then Stoke on Saturday, that's at home though so not too bad.

Marseille at home then West Brom on Saturday.

Dortmund at home then Fulham at home.

Away to Olympiacos then home against Everton, fortunate that we're not facing a big fixture after the long journey, BUT we could have qualified by then so the team may not be that tired.


Not best pleased with the group, but the fixtures could have been a lot harsher, and they usually are so we are quite lucky.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Bananas said:


> I give Stoke shit because I think their football is shit. That doesn't make me ignorant. I prefer to see football played on the ground than in the air. Also, it's proven fact that Stoke do play long ball football. Every season they've been in the Premier League, they've had the fewest completed passes of every team in the league. They are a hoofball team, as proven by fact. Fair enough if you like that sort of football. But don't call people who actually like to see football on the deck ignorant idiots just because they preferto see football played at a slower tempo than you.


If you actually watched more football instead of relying on stats all of the time you would understand a little more. So it kinda makes you ignorant saying you hate Stoke because they have the fewest completed passes. And thats only because we don't spend 20 minutes every match passing the ball between the back 4! 

Every Stoke fan loves the media hate so it doesn't bother me. But look at our last few games of last season. 1-1 Chelsea, 4-0 Newcastle 3-1 Arsenal, 5-0 Bolton passing a football on the half way line to each other doesn't always make it exciting


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The worst football last season came from Birmingham. And Arsenal lost a cup to them.. 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

redeadening said:


> gunner14 to run arsenal board


Gunner14 to run FIFA.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW... Ukraine, Turkey and Israel. We're going to get stabbed.

We have a decent chance to qualify though, would of preferred Tottenhams group!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a pretty tough group, but I still fancy you guys to qualify. Stoke football is just so much different to what these guys usually face, and the fans will be buzzing for it. 

I also doubt the players will be phased by the away crowds.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd like to see Stoke go far. I can't dislike any team when their crowd brings out such brilliant chants.

JOHN TERRY, HE'S SHAGGING THE REF


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> I'd like to see Stoke go far. I can't dislike any team when their crowd brings out such brilliant chants.
> 
> JOHN TERRY, HE'S SHAGGING THE REF


Tell me about it. I remember my friend went to the game when Chelsea beat Stoke 7-0 at home, but Stoke fans were still singing loudest, and they were singing Cheryl's Fight For This Love with the lyrics of:

You gotta file, file, file, file, file for divorce.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Gunner14 to run FIFA.


The world would be a much better place. 

International football would matter.
Wolves wouldn't exist.
European competitions would be better (id kick Uefa's ass and take control of that too)



Suq Madiq said:


> I'd give my opinion, but what's the point?
> 
> It's just pure fallacy. The only opinion that matters here is that of the one supremely intellectual type.
> 
> Someone like Gunner14.


Bout time you realised. Opinions are ok. Retards think all is well at Arsenal are not.



redeadening said:


> gunner14 to run arsenal board


I'd guarentee we at least have a squad worthy of wearing the arsenal shirt. 



tomkim4 said:


> Some wank teams in Europe...


Like Stoke :flip



For The Win said:


> Scottish football really is shit. No offense. Rangers knocked out by a team I've never heard of


It's ok they've never heard of you either.



Stringer said:


> Yeah, I see your point, and agree with it. Players often look better than they actually are when playing with other top players, with service from Xavi and Iniesta you can score a lot.
> 
> FAR from the best goalscorer in the world but overall as a striker he is top 5 at least.


Id be interested in your list of 5 strikers better than him. Very good scoring record at 4 clubs 2 very averages ones in there as well and still pulled out the goals at an impressive rate when you consider how many chances per game he would have gotten. I can't think of a striker id choose above him.

Saying that though you'd probably prefer Afobe to Villa.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

When did I say 5 were better than him? I said he was in top 5 at least. 

If gunner was on the arsenal board we would be out of business.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Even if you don't think he's the best striker in the world (he is), saying he's FAR from the best goalscorer is laughable, how many other strikers even come close in terms of domestic and international scoring records in the past 4-5 years?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

At the moment he is the best goalscorer in the world? No, he isn't. Yes, three years ago, but regardless of whether he is played centrally or elsewhere, if he isn't scoring them like Messi or Ronaldo he isn't the best goalscorer in the world. Barca don't even play him to be the best goal scorer, they use his other attributes to compliment the front line.

What happened in the past for a player doesn't apply to the now when you are talking about the best in the world. Torres in 07/08 was one of the best goal scorers in the world, is he now? No. He has the talent to reach those heights again but he isn't at the moment.

4 players scored more than him just in La Liga.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Messi isn't a striker though.

edit lol @ the Torres comparison. You can't be serious.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

You have to be a striker to be a goal scorer?

Torres comparison was simply to display what happened years ago doesn't have a affect on their current standings, Villa is a different player. Beyond me how you rate him as the best striker in the world.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I asked how many strikers had better goal scoring records in the past 4-5 years at international and domestic level. You said Messi. Messi isn't a striker. We're talking about strikers. No-one thinks Villa is better than Messi (or Ronaldo).

The Torres comparison is laughable. Torres has been pants for 2 years. In those 2 years, Villa knocked in 30 at Valencia, joint top goal scorer in the World Cup, then scored 20+ goals whilst starting in a more wide forward role for Barca. He had a slump about half way through the season but came strong again at the end.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Not comparing what both players have done, simply saying what happened before doesn't make an impact on what is now, just the first thing that came into my head.

Messi does have a better record, although I didn't even mention that. Just said he scores more than Villa - and thus is a better goal scorer. Le Tiss was a good goal scorer, not a striker. Not saying Messi is a striker, just that he is a better goal scorer.

lighten up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, he is a better goal scorer. Now name a better striker (outside of Eto'o).



Stringer said:


> Beyond me how you rate him as the best striker in the world.


At least 20 goals a season every year for the last 10 including 81 in the last 3 seasons. 47 goals in 76 games for Spain (their record scorer), including top scorer at Euro 2008 and joint top scorer World Cup 2010. Already their record goal scorer.

What about that is "beyond you"?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Diego Forlan... Better than Villa.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Reading if Sion get punished for buying players under the transfer embargo, Celtic may take their European spot and face Atletico Madrid, Udinese and Rennes.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Diego Forlan... Better than Villa.


Is that a joke?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rooney is better than Villa.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Villa is probably the best striker around just now. He just gets played out of position.
Barcelona don't play with a centre forward as such they just have a really complex system of moving about constantly.

As much as I love Forlan, he is a lazy bastard and nowhere near Villa.
And Rooney...:lmao


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

KME said:


> Is that a joke?


Can see how that upsets you. Afterall, he did make the Scousers cry.

David Villa at Barcelona isn't world class, but David Villa when the focal point of the game, is world class. However, a fit Robin van Persie and a Wayne Rooney that has a good game is better than Villa, imo.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

RVP is without a doubt one of the best goal scorers in the world, he would easily net at least 30 a season if he stayed fit.

Rooney has everything to his game and is better than Villa as a striker.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> Can see how that upsets you. Afterall, he did make the Scousers cry.
> 
> David Villa at Barcelona isn't world class, but David Villa when the focal point of the game, is world class. However, a fit Robin van Persie and a Wayne Rooney that has a good game is better than Villa, imo.


Isn't really that, I've really liked Forlan all the time he's been in La Liga. But if Villa isn't world class based off his season out of position with a team full of stars, then Forlan's even less so after a terrible La Liga season and a pretty bad Copa America, he missed more sitters than he scored goals. 

Villa is probably the best goalscorer in the world when on song, or Eto'o, but there's more to a striker than that so I dunno if he's the best.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Stringer said:


> RVP is without a doubt one of the best goal scorers in the world, he would easily net at least 30 a season *if he stayed fit.*
> 
> Rooney has everything to his game and is better than Villa as a striker.


'If' being the key word.

And Rooney most certainly does not have more to his game than Villa.
Not even blind nationalism could make you say that.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

RVP scored 22 in 33 last year. His first coming in January, yeah. No other player has scored the amount he had from Janaury 1 to the end of the season, and he scored in a stunning amount of consecutive away games. World class. All I was saying is that he would get over 30 easily if he stayed fit, doesn't change his class.

Rooney is one of the only world class players in England tha deserves the praise he gets. Last year, he didn't score as many goals but he creates a lot and his passing is excellent, especially his long range passing.

I never said he has more to his game than Villa but in my mind Rooney is better overall than Villa. He is a fantastic goal scorer but can do so much more for the team as well.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

JimmyWangYang said:


> 'If' being the key word.
> 
> And Rooney most certainly does not have more to his game than Villa.
> Not even blind nationalism could make you say that.


This being said, you're Scottish. So of course you'll dismiss this 8*D.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

KME said:


> Isn't really that, I've really liked Forlan all the time he's been in La Liga. But if Villa isn't world class based off his season out of position with a team full of stars, then Forlan's even less so after a terrible La Liga season and a pretty bad Copa America, he missed more sitters than he scored goals.
> 
> Villa is probably the best goalscorer in the world when on song, or Eto'o, but there's more to a striker than that so I dunno if he's the best.


totally agree with this. villa is fucking amazing. he and eto'o are top 2 in the world, and probably fairly easily. both are probably close to complete strikers. powerful, fast and know where the goals are.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*A NEW OPPONENT HAS ENTERED THE GAME.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ibrah has tied his hair back and grown a mo. He's going to DOMINATE this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tevez is better


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd rate Tevez as probably the top striker in the world. But his off-the-pitch dramas have definately hurt his image.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

world class.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

8*D I'm your biggest fan i'll follow you until you love me...DARYL...DARYL MURPHY.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Voronin pisses on all this lot.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ibrahimovic :lmao

Rooney, whilst world class and one of the best, is not better than Villa. RVP is boss (though never fit). I'd rate Tevez as the third best in the EPL after those two.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Seb, you obviously didn't see KME's post which proved everyone wrong. Voronin destroys the competition.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Seb said:


> Ibrahimovic :lmao
> 
> Rooney, whilst world class and one of the best, is not better than Villa. RVP is boss (though never fit). I'd rate Tevez as the third best in the EPL after those two.


I think Aguero is better than Tevez. Maybe just a personal opinion cos I love the little guy, but give him a little while to settle and he will be one of the top in the league.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

GOODWILLIE is better than voronin

edit I don't disagree with that, I rate Tevez slightly above Aguero though, and I did rate Higuain above them both but he's been injured too much. Lets see what he does with Madrid this season.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Ibrah has tied his hair back and grown a mo. He's going to DOMINATE this season.


Ibra has been dominating for the last 8 years


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ibra's never really dominated YUROP, and he didn't set La Liga alight. He's very good in Italy, suits him. 

I had such high hopes for big Voro early on, his goal against Toulouse was so good, then he notched one against the might of Derby, then weeks later added a 3 yard stunner against Spurs. Then it all went so wrong


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> Ibra has been struggling to keep form for the last 8 years


Fixed.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

That last 8 years trophy thing is irrelevant with Ibra, he has been with the best teams, I'd take RVP over him any day of the week.

I disagree with Aguero being better than Tevez. Tevez is a monster who doesn't have many things wrong with his game. Aguero has the potential to be better though. City wouldn't have finished in the top 4 without him last season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Are people serious when they say Tevez is the best striker in the World? Not even top 10 imo. Off field problems make him not even top 20 too, if that's considered. Also, Ibrah is easily top 5. The guy is a beast, and didn't really flop at Barca. If 20 goals and 10 assists is a flop, well I don't know what to think anymore. I'm not saying he was great at Barca, Villa is better for them, but Ibrah isn't a flop.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bananas said:


> Are people serious when they say Tevez is the best in the World. Not even top 10 imo. Off field problems make him not even top 20 too, if that's considered.


Did you watch the EPL last season? Who gives a shit about off field problems?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's definitely top ten. Good finisher, so hard working, very good instincts, pops up with crucial goals, would have won the golden boot last season if not for Berbatov's random scoring sprees, great free kick taker, good header of the ball, hardly ever misses a penalty. The difference he made to City last year was unreal, he carried them. He also saved West Ham, and fantastic for United. Not half bad for his country either. He's a cunt, but he's a Top 10 striker cunt, off the field problems mean nothing. Despite probably not wanting to be at every club he's been at in England at some point, he's always given it his all on the field.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Fixed.


8 consecutive league titles and he was an important player with all the 5 clubs ajax,juve,inter,barca(only messi scored more than him) and milan


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Seb, we've been over this. You're a moron. Now fuck off.

Tevez is talented, but he has no football brain. He's a selfish player that can't play in a system. He was fine fot City last season playing the lone forward, as Mancini was happy just to have City conrolling games, playing cautiously, and then he could go it alone on the counter attack. But that can only get you so far. Now that City are looking to kick on, it's best for then to get rid of Tevez, as Aguero can actually play in a system, and link up with other players.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

van persie better than Ibra hahahaha he never plays cuz hes always injured last time he won something was in 2005


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Villa, Eto'o, Rooney, Higuain, RVP are the only strikers I would rank above Tevez.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bananas said:


> Seb, we've been over this. You're a moron. Now fuck off.


I'm a moron yet you think there are 10 strikers better than Tevez and that because he's a bitch off the field that makes at least 19 better than him. Come on then champ, tell me at least 10 strikers better than Tevez.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's not always about winning things, look at Shearer in his career. Phenomenal striker but not much to show for it. It's not Van Persie's fault that his team have had their problems and underacheived since he's been a regular starter. Yes he is injured a lot and I'd say that stops him being called one of the best strikers in the world, but he proves when he plays how good he is, and I'd say he shows more than Ibra when he does.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Villa, Eto'o, Rooney, VP, Ibrah, and Higuain would be the top six, in that order too, but there's barely anything between them all really.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nitromalta said:


> van persie better than Ibra hahahaha he never plays cuz hes always injured last time he won something was in 2005


Is this guy for real?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The six I mentioned before, and Benzema, Forlan, Suarez, Di Natale, Rossi, there are loads better than Tevez. Drogba too.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Is this guy for real?


yes I am, Ibra eats v.persie for breakfast you english boys overrate the players of epl like you overrate the crappy national team you ve got


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Forlan was cack last season, whilst Tevez dragged Man City into the top 4. Rossi? Di Natale? :lmao


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

If I was a manager I'd rather sign Aguero, Cavani, Rossi or Suarez than any of the others mentioned above.
But thats just my opinion, and purely because they have the potential to be great.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Definitely not Forlan on current form, think Tevez is still ahead of Aguero, I'd have him over RVP and Higuiain, Benzema aint even close, Di Natale maybe but he's playing in a shoddy league, Suarez is fantastic but still only played for a short while in a top, top league, Rossi possibly, and Ibra certainly not. Just my opinion though. Also, no Cavani love?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

When Tevez gives a good game, hes better than any striker in the world, imo. He can do, and will do anything. Hes almost selfless. Suppose its all about preference.

Rooney, as good as he is, isn't as clinical as Tevez when it comes to goals. However, can do everything else.
Higuain is very hit and miss, in my opinion. While an outstanding finisher, he doesn't offer much else. Plus has suffered injuries which put him behind. I'd prefer Huntelaar presently than Higuain. Very similar players.
Villa is very good, but he lacks that aerial instinct and can tend to be physically bullied.
RVP has those injury problems, but is very well rounded. Can't drop deep though, otherwise he can be a bit exposed and easy to pick off.
Eto'o would probably be 2nd in my list. Pity hes off to Anzhi.
Ibrahimovic is one dimensional. Any team that plots to shut him off, will do that very easily if their defenders can mark.

Six mentioned by Bananas is overrated. None of them have the natural abillity that Tevez possesses. Only Drogba does. And he'd probably be 4th for me, behind Tevez, Eto'o and Rooney.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> yes I am, Ibra eats v.persie for breakfast you english boys overrate the players of epl like you overrate the crappy national team you ve got


RVP sat out half of last season and still scored more goals than Ibrahimovic could in the shitty Serie A.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

:lmao at you bumming Tevez Seb.

Cavani is very good, but not brilliant, imo. Great goalscorer, but not a superb all-round player. Lavezzi was arguably just as good as him last season, but doesn't get the praise because he wasn't the one scoring the goals.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Tevez is a great striker I will not say who is better than him or the epl fan boys will assault me


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nitromalta said:


> yes I am, Ibra eats v.persie for breakfast you english boys overrate the players of epl like you overrate the crappy national team you ve got


Again. Are you for real? Like Seb said RVP started scoring in January and still scored more goals than Ibra in a stronger league.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

KME said:


> Definitely not Forlan on current form, think Tevez is still ahead of Aguero, I'd have him over RVP and Higuiain, Benzema aint even close, Di Natale maybe but he's playing in a shoddy league, Suarez is fantastic but still only played for a short while in a top, top league, Rossi possibly, and Ibra certainly not. Just my opinion though.* Also, no Cavani love?*





JimmyWangYang said:


> If I was a manager I'd rather sign Aguero, *Cavani*, Rossi or Suarez than any of the others mentioned above.
> But thats just my opinion, and purely because they have the potential to be great.


.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bananas said:


> :lmao at you bumming Tevez Seb.


I don't even like Tevez, I just have enough brain cells to know that he's in a different league to Rossi, Di Natale, Forlan and Suarez. Saying there are 20 strikers better than him is ridiculous.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Seb you're a joke, and your views look like they could come straight out of any English tabloid rag made to appeal to the masses. The only teams that matter apparently are Real Madrid, Barcelona and the teams of the Premier League. Ignorent twat.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> RVP sat out half of last season and still scored more goals than Ibrahimovic could in the shitty Serie A.


the shitty serie A won more champions league in the last 5 years than your great epl and more champions league in all champions league history than epl

Ibra for your info missed at 8 games cuz of red cards + he made 15 assists those counts almost as goals and + we ve got other great strikers like pato,robinho and cassano not shitty ones like chamack


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

lol at Ibra in the top 10. I used to defend him, but when one goes missing in big game after big game, you have to stop and study it.

Ibra is talented as hell. But his mentality is awful. Dominates Italy, but nothing else.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Bananas said:


> :lmao at you bumming Tevez Seb.
> 
> Cavani is very good, but not brilliant, imo. Great goalscorer, but not a superb all-round player. Lavezzi was arguably just as good as him last season, but doesn't get the praise because he wasn't the one scoring the goals.


Cavani : 1:00, offside or not, still awesome.





I think him and Lavezzi up front is a great attacking duo full of potential.
They've got insane speed and great clinical finishing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Didn't see that, Mr. Wang Yang, but I was referring to Banana's list. I think Cavani was one of the best strikers around last year, if Forlan deserves to be on a list of players better than Tevez after the contrasting seasons they had, then Cavani surely should be there based on the fact he was actually good. 

Also I'm on the Tevez bandwagon and have no fondness for the Premier League outside of the team I support and don't think it's the best league in the world, so I'd have a fair few strikers who have come over from La Liga or are in fact still there to pick as better than him. I just don't think that many are, I just think he's top fucking quality, no Premier League bias at all there. In fact, I wish Tevez was gash, would make it easier for us when we play City.



Joel said:


> lol at Ibra in the top 10. I used to defend him, but when one goes missing in big game after big game, you have to stop and study it.
> 
> Ibra is talented as hell. But his mentality is awful. Dominates Italy, but nothing else.


Holla dat.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bananas said:


> Seb your a joke, and your views look like they could come straight out of any English tabloid rag made to appeal to the masses. The only teams that matter apparently are Real Madrid, Barcelona and the teams of the Premier League. Ignorent twat.


*Ignorant 



Nitromalta said:


> the shitty serie A won more champions league in the last 5 years than your great epl and more champions league in all champions league history than epl
> 
> Ibra for your info missed at 8 games cuz of red cards + he made 15 assists those counts almost as goals and + we ve got other great strikers like pato,robinho and cassano not shitty ones like chamack


Serie A is shitty. Come on man. Milan got knocked out by Tottenham last year and were destroyed by Man Utd the year before.

RVP missed a lot more than 8 games. Pato is the only great striker out of those 3.

+ what Joel said.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Joel said:


> lol at Ibra in the top 10. I used to defend him, but when one goes missing in big game after big game, you have to stop and study it.
> 
> Ibra is talented as hell. But his mentality is awful. Dominates Italy, but nothing else.


that's enough the important is that we dominate Italy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> the shitty serie A won more champions league in the last 5 years than your great epl and more champions league in all champions league history than epl


Well Milan won it in 2007 because they only played for that competition. Completely neglected Serie A.

Unlike Serie A, the Premier League actually holds value, so we can't afford to do that.

Inter were the best in 2010 though. No argument there.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> *Ignorant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Robinho is great and even casillas said Cassano is a phenom the only problem he got is how he acts(same thing Balotelli)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nitromalta said:


> *the shitty serie A won more champions league in the last 5 years than your great epl* and more champions league in all champions league history than epl
> 
> Ibra for your info missed at 8 games cuz of red cards + he made 15 assists those counts almost as goals and + we ve got other great strikers like pato,robinho and cassano not shitty ones like chamack


And the EPL has had more finalists in the tournement than Seria A in the last five years.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Joel said:


> Well Milan won it in 2007 because they only played for that competition. Completely neglected Serie A.
> 
> *Unlike Serie A, the Premier League actually holds value, so we can't afford to do that.
> *
> Inter were the best in 2010 though. No argument there.


excuses


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> And the EPL has had more finalists in the tournement than Seria A in the last five years.


trophies counts not finishing 2nd


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cassano should've been one of the best strikers in the world but never fulfilled his potential, and Robinho is very mediocre, little more than stepovers. Never scored more than 15 goals in a season since he left Brazil.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jermaine Pennant tore Milan apart at times in the 2007 final. Says it all really 8*D. No idea how we lost that final, Milan were pretty dire and wouldn't have beaten a full strength United, who actually had a defense to speak of, in the semi finals.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> excuses


As Chain Gang Soldier said, we've been in more finals than any other league in the last 7 seasons. But Arsenal came up against a Barcelona who had Ronaldinho at the peak of his powers and then Man United twice came up against Pep Guardiola's Barcelona.

I don't know how Liverpool lost to you guys in 07 though. They should have wiped the floor with you, as us English teams usually do.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nitromalta said:


> trophies counts not finishing 2nd


1 extra trophy? The fact is England has been dominating the Champo League since 2005. Since then only once have we not have a finalist. Much more than I can say for Serie A


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

2007 was the Kaka show. Both Milan and Kaka have been pants since.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Seb said:


> RVP sat out half of last season and still scored more goals than Ibrahimovic could in the shitty Serie A.


:lmao



Bananas said:


> :lmao at you bumming Tevez Seb.
> 
> Cavani is very good, but not brilliant, imo. Great goalscorer, but not a superb all-round player. Lavezzi was arguably just as good as him last season, but doesn't get the praise because he wasn't the one scoring the goals.


I don't get the Tevez hate, and I agree with you on most things. I do get that he can't play in a well organised front 3 as Aguero can but when you put him up front on his own he will give you 100% each game.

Cavani is a very good player and surprised he hasn't been snapped up by an elite club yet, has all the tools to succeed at a big club. I think Lavezzi could be one of the world's best players at a top club. 32 million euros will apparently bag him, and that's a bargain at today's prices.


Milan are a joke for the most part these days. English teams commonly embarass them as has been proven in recent years.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nitromalta said:


> *the shitty serie A won more champions league in the last 5 years than your great epl* and more champions league in all champions league history than epl
> 
> Ibra for your info missed at 8 games cuz of red cards + he *made 15 assists those counts almost as goals* and + we ve got other great strikers like pato,robinho and cassano not shitty ones like chamack


Ok

2011: Barca.
2010: Inter Milan
2009: Barca
2008: Manchester United
2007:Milan

However.....

2011: Barca v Manchester United
2010: Inter Milan v Bayern Munich
2009: Barca v Manchester United
2008: Manchester United v Chelsea
2007: Milan v Liverpool.


English teams have made more apperances in CL finals in the last 5 years than Seria A Teams.


As for the assist thing, no they don't. Stop kidding yourself......

Robinho couldn't hack it in the Premier League, held out for a La Liga team...along came a Seria A Club, what does that say?.

:hmm: Tevez, RVP, Rooney, Suarez, Drogba aren't good strikers in your book?


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I know everyone says the EPL is the best league, but outside the top teams, it is the least interesting league teams wise.

For example Spain has : Atletico Madrid, Espanyol, Athletic Bilbao, Villarreal, Valencia, Sevilla.

Italy has : Napoli, Udinese, Genoa, Juventus, Roma, Lazio, Palermo, Fiorentina.

Whereas England to me doesn't have any teams with really interesting players in this position because even Tottenham and Man City have both been elevated to super status by the media (maybe rightly so), but outside the top competition, the slightly less better teams carry more interest for me.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

KME said:


> Jermaine Pennant tore Milan apart at times in the 2007 final. Says it all really 8*D. No idea how we lost that final, Milan were pretty dire and wouldn't have beaten a full strength United, who actually had a defense to speak of, in the semi finals.


and we don't know how we lost the 2005 final 114 minutes total domination you had all the saints in paradise with you 

the 2007 was 50% Milan 50% Liverpool


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> I know everyone says the EPL is the best league, but outside the top teams, it is the least interesting league teams wise.
> 
> For example Spain has : Atletico Madrid, Espanyol, Athletic Bilbao, Villarreal, Valencia, Sevilla.
> 
> ...


yeah


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Aside from the VP bashing, Nitromalta is actually one of the only people talking sense here.

I used to watch Argentina play quite regularly when they had Riquelme in the side, and as such I have seen Tevez play many times for Argentina, and he consistently disappointed. Yet he kept appearing in the side, because he always had public support to be in the team as the Boca fans love him. When people go on about Messi not performing for Argentina, that is rubbish. He doesn't perform as well as he does for Barca, but he still does well. Tevez rarely ever performs for Argentina, and that is because he can't link up well with other players. He is tactically naive, and just runs about like a headless chicken, playing his own game. I've had these opinions on Tevez for years and years. It might have got him by at City, where the team was set-up for him to do well. But in any other situation, Tevez is a liablity. That's why Man Utd didn't want him, and is why no one in Europe is willing to take him off City's hands.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> Ok
> 
> 2011: Barca.
> 2010: Inter Milan
> ...


I never talked about drogba,rooney and suarez and the other 2 are great strikers but saying vp is better than Ibra is bullshit


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Aside from the VP bashing, Nitromalta is actually one of the only people talking sense here.
> 
> I used to watch Argentina play quite regularly when they had Riquelme in the side, and as such I have seen Tevez play many times for Argentina, and he consistently disappointed. Yet he kept appearing in the side, because he always had public support to be in the team as the Boca fans love him. When people go on about Messi not performing for Argentina, that is rubbish. He doesn't perform as well as he does for Barca, but he still does well. Tevez rarely ever performs for Argentina, and that is because he can't link up well with other players. He is tactically naive, and just runs about like a headless chicken, playing his own game. I've had these opinions on Tevez for years and years. It might have got him by at City, where the team was set-up for him to do well. But in any other situation, Tevez is a liablity. That's why Man Utd didn't want him, and is why no one in Europe is willing to take him off City's hands.


I always talk with sense


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

2nd cup already for Cesc with barca, how many at arsenal in all them years?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> 2nd cup already for Cesc with barca, how many at arsenal in all them years?


with arsenal he won 2 cups in 8 years with Barca in a week he won 2 cups LOL


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nitromalta said:


> I never talked about drogba,rooney and suarez and the other 2 are great strikers *but saying vp is better than Ibra is bullshit*


:no: Your basing it on RVP being Injured and Ibra winning trophies which isn't a good reflection of ability at all. 



WWE_TNA said:


> 2nd cup already for Cesc with barca, how many at arsenal in all them years?


Two 8*D


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> :no: Your basing it on RVP being Injured and Ibra winning trophies which isn't a good reflection of ability at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Two 8*D


than go on youtube and see who got the best technical skills(which is Ibra)


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stringer said:


> When did I say 5 were better than him? I said he was in top 5 at least.
> 
> If gunner was on the arsenal board we would be out of business.


If i was on the board we'd be epic. Did we NEED to spend and extra £100M on debt last year. no we could have spent £50M and the rest on the players we needed kept Fabregas and Nasri by showing the ambition and been ina much better position without breaking the bank. Better CBS and a better sub striker and a DM and we could have won the league and done better in the champions league and made back all the money we spent and debt wise been in the same position.




Stringer said:


> RVP is without a doubt one of the best goal scorers in the world, he would easily net at least 30 a season if he stayed fit.
> 
> Rooney has everything to his game and is better than Villa as a striker.


LMFAO. Now i know you're not for real.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Man Utd did want him (Tevez), he just chose to sign for City instead. When he was there he was overshadowed by Ronaldo and Rooney, but then again, they are better players. The reason no-one is buying him off City is nothing to do with his ability.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Cesc with a classy goal when he came on, and a deadly pass to Alves, big future there.

Cesc comments on Twitter is getting boring now, about the trophy comparisons. While he was here the club won more, he just didn't get the medals. He officially won 2.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nitromalta said:


> than go on youtube and see who got the best technical skills(which is Ibra)


Soo your telling me to go on youtube and watch compilations of the *specifically good** parts people have put together* on his career? Come on son....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Nitromalta said:


> Ibra has been dominating for the last 8 years


Yeah but Pique's been dominating Ibra for half that time.










Forgot about this gem of a pic.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know how Nitromalta is talking sense here. He is saying Ibra destroys RVP and that Serie A is the top league, when it is really not that good.

+he just told CGS to go on youtube to watch compilations of skills by Ibra, which makes him a better player than RVP?

Gunner thinks money is simple when it comes to football, lol if he was on the board.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What the hell was actually going on in that picture?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pique reassuring Ibra that he will still visit him on the nights Shakira is out on tour.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stringer said:


> I don't know how Nitromalta is talking sense here. He is saying Ibra destroys RVP and that Serie A is the top league, when it is really not that good.
> 
> +he just told CGS to go on youtube to watch compilations of skills by Ibra, which makes him a better player than RVP?
> 
> Gunner thinks money is simple when it comes to football, lol if he was on the board.


Everything is simple.

All comes down to three things. Income, expenditure, left over cash.

You get money from Premiership 750k per place. Longer yopu stay in champions league for more money you get. Longer we stay in CL for more gate revenue. All this increases Income. equaling more left over cash.

Debts always have a minimum payment ours is 27M. when your 1st team is shit it makes sense to be like EVERY other club in the world and put 1st team above debt. 

So like i said did we really need to put £100M into our debt when we were crying out for 3 players. Because that mentality has left us needing 7 players. On the massive wages we pay to shit like Rosicky and Diaby it would be easy to find better replacements on similar wage to keep our wage bill at the 70% of turnover level.

Finances simplified for the douche that is stringer.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Soo your telling me to go on youtube and watch compilations of the *specifically good** parts people have put together* on his career? Come on son....


since you are impossible to convince with statics then....


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Stringer said:


> I don't know how Nitromalta is talking sense here. He is saying Ibra destroys RVP and that Serie A is the top league, when it is really not that good.
> 
> +he just told CGS to go on youtube to watch compilations of skills by Ibra, which makes him a better player than RVP?
> 
> Gunner thinks money is simple when it comes to football, lol if he was on the board.


Serie A is a top league like epl,la liga and bundesliga are


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ From next year you will only have 3 entrants in the Champions League. So the Premier League, La Liga and the Bundesliga are on the top level. Serie A is on the level under the top with Ligue 1.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Joel said:


> ^ From next year you will only have 3 entrants in the Champions League. So the Premier League, La Liga and the Bundesliga are on the top level. Serie A is on the level under the top with Ligue 1.


yeah but it is the 1st time in history that we are 4th


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Joel said:


> ^ From next year you will only have 3 entrants in the Champions League. So the Premier League, La Liga and the Bundesliga are on the top level. Serie A is on the level under the top with Ligue 1.


Indeed and with Roma and Udinese crashing out of European qualifiers France wil overtake Italy before Italy catches back up to Germany.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> yeah but it is the 1st time in history that we are 4th


But the point is, you are at 4th. 3 teams, buddy. 

I'm looking forward to City destroying Napoli.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Have to keep an eye on portugal too really. Saw a few highlights of benfica yesterday and they looked pretty good. Even Porto destroyed the league & Europa league last season. Granted they have lost their boss and one of their star players they still might do well. Sporting & Braga could cause problems too.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Joel said:


> But the point is, you are at 4th. 3 teams, buddy.
> 
> I'm looking forward to City destroying Napoli.


I want Napoli to win the group 8*D

Inler
Hamsik
Lavezzi
Cavani

8*D


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I might well fancy Napoli for a draw or even a win at home to Citeh.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Does England have a chance at scoring 5 spots in the champions league?

Or is 4 the limit?


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Edit to my post, I want Napoli to win that group :

Inler
Hamsik
Lavezzi
Cavani
And just added....Pandev 8*D


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> and we don't know how we lost the 2005 final 114 minutes total domination you had all the saints in paradise with you
> 
> the 2007 was 50% Milan 50% Liverpool


Think everyone knows that, we had no right to even make it to that final. Since the change in format, you can get surprise finalists like Monaco, Bayern, Liverpool, Porto, even AC Milan. I do think teams having lots of representitives in the final is relevant, but I don't think it should quite be the be all and end all of proving which league is better. League champions making it to finals is a different story though, United getting to finals does make England look rather good, AC Milan or Liverpool for example getting there because they've given up on the league or weren't good enough, perhaps not so much. The accolade is fantastic for the club, woulddn't change any of our five European Cups for anything, but I wouldn't say the most recent one is an indicator of how superior England is to Italy. It's a competition that can produce a surprise, and in a one off final, anything can happen.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Does England have a chance at scoring 5 spots in the champions league?
> 
> Or is 4 the limit?


We had 5 teams in 2006. I think 5 is the limit, say if Arsenal win it this year and then finish outside the top 4, we'd have 5 next year. Though they may have changed the rules.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> We had 5 teams in 2006. I think 5 is the limit, say if Arsenal win it this year and then finish outside the top 4, we'd have 5 next year. Though they may have changed the rules.


Yeah, they changed it after Liverpool gave them that problem. If Arsenal won it and finished fifth; fourth place would drop into the Europa League and Arsenal goes into the Champions League.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

crap, so its just 4?

come on uefa, everyone knows the only league anyone takes seriously is the premier league. why not slide a few more champions league qualifying spots our way. its not like spain will notice, only teams people have heard of are real and barca :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I reckon the should bring back the Cup Winner's Cup.

Well to be honest I actually don't tbh, it's a bit of an untenable concept nowdays, but I'm sick of this Europa League crap. UEFA Cup was great as a staight knock-out competition. Why'd they have to go and change it? I doubt it's even much of a money spinner. Just a load of fixture clogging crap.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dzeko is better than tevez anyways 8*D


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

redeadening said:


> crap, so its just 4?
> 
> come on uefa, everyone knows the only league anyone takes seriously is the premier league. why not slide a few more champions league qualifying spots our way. its not like spain will notice, only teams people have heard of are real and barca :side:


Yeah im sure everyone in Spain, Italy, Germany are all fully clued up on Stoke and Birmingham


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bananas said:


> I reckon the should bring back the Cup Winner's Cup.
> 
> Well to be honest I actually don't tbh, it's a bit of an untenable concept nowdays, but I'm sick of this Europa League crap. UEFA Cup was great as a staight knock-out competition. Why'd they have to go and change it? I doubt it's even much of a money spinner. Just a load of fixture clogging crap.


More games to get more gate reciepts into the smaller clubs. The Europa League is only crap because all the champions league failures get to go in it. Devalues it straight away. Im sure they can have a way where they only have 64 sides qualify for Champions League and Europa League. 1 qualifying knockout round then the 8 groups then the last 16 last 8 last 4 and Final.

Also moving the fixtures off thursday night would help. Change the calender so we have the Champion League and Europa League both on tuesday and weds but seperate weeks.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Arsene should pull off a Milan-esque 2007 season and focus on the CL. 

Best strikers would be: Aguero, Villa, Rooney, RVP, and Tevez. Not in any order because that would be difficult. Internationally, of course, Forlan has done better than all of them, bar Villa.

I agree with Banana on Tevez being unable to play within a system. That's the only thing I agree though. Tevez just can't play within a system for Argentina and that is why we will see more of Kun in years to come (for Argentina).


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Razor King said:


> Arsene should pull off a Milan-esque 2007 season and focus on the CL.
> 
> Best strikers would be: Aguero, Villa, Rooney, RVP, and Tevez. Not in any order because that would be difficult. Internationally, of course, Forlan has done better than all of them, bar Villa.
> 
> I agree with Banana on Tevez being unable to play within a system. That's the only thing I agree though. Tevez just can't play within a system for Argentina and that is why we will see more of Kun in years to come (for Argentina).


We tried that in 2006 and nearly came 5th and still lost in the final.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> We had 5 teams in 2006. I think 5 is the limit, say if Arsenal win it this year and then finish outside the top 4, we'd have 5 next year. Though they may have changed the rules.


no you can't have 5, 4 is the limit in 2005 england had 5 cuz liverpool finished 5th and won the champions league but after that uefa changed the rule and if a team wins champions league and finishes 5th he doesn't play the next season champions league


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> no you can't have 5, 4 is the limit in 2005 england had 5 cuz liverpool finished 5th and won the champions league but after that uefa changed the rule and if a team wins champions league and finishes 5th he doesn't play the next season champions league


You do play Champions League football if you win it and finish fifth. It is 4th position (or 3rd position if you're Serie A ) who misses out.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Joel said:


> You do play Champions League football if you win it and finish fifth. It is 4th position (or 3rd position if you're Serie A ) who misses out.


yeah probably what u said is right but the point is you can't have 5 teams 4 is the limit btw the player u ve got in the avatar and sig is a Serie A legend


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Well to be honest I actually don't tbh, it's a bit of an untenable concept nowdays, but I'm sick of this Europa League crap. UEFA Cup was great as a staight knock-out competition. Why'd they have to go and change it? I doubt it's even much of a money spinner. Just a load of fixture clogging crap.


Uefa basically felt they had to create more interest in the Uefa Cup and by making it a group stage like the Champions League they felt that would happen despite it still being full mainly of sides no neutral really cares about.

The clogging of fixtures is ridiculous like you said and affects clubs badly playing on Thursday nights with domestic fixtures at the weekend. I hope more sides like Spurs & Liverpool put out shit teams just to show irrelevant the competition has become.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

To me the Europa league kinda just feels like the Champions league rejects tbh. I mean for teams like Stoke and birmingham who are not used to playing in Europe it's great for the players and then fans but from clubs like Liverpool, Porto, PSV & Benfica who are used to Champions league football it just feels like a runner's up competition.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> yeah probably what u said is right but the point is you can't have 5 teams 4 is the limit btw the player u ve got in the avatar and sig is a Serie A legend


Indeed. His best years in Serie A were when the league was enjoyable 8*D


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> To me the Europa league kinda just feels like the Champions league rejects tbh. I mean for teams like Stoke and birmingham who are not used to playing in Europe it's great for the players and then fans but from clubs like *Liverpool*, Porto, PSV & Benfica who are used to Champions league football it just feels like a runner's up competition.


Liverpool can't even make it :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xkraqo_ribery-et-le-groupe-de-la-mort_fun?start=4#from=embediframe

City already putting fear into opponents.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

phwooooooooah, manchester city, phwoooooooooah


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Basel away in December already looks like it'll be a hell of a treck. Managed to find a flight from Manc on day of game getting their early afternoon, then a flight back to Luton getting in around 9pm UK time. Just the matter of a 9 hour train back home after that.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Funny story. Celtic could get back into the Europa league as Sion apparently fielded ineligible players.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao hargreaves left out of City's champions leagues squad, so much for Mancini saying one of the reasons they wanted him was because of his CL experience and ability to play in it


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

shame on you Allegri letting champions league king Inzaghi out of the cl list!:cuss:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BBCSport BBC Sport
Celtic reinstated to Europa League, subject to appeal from FC Sion, who have been thrown out of competition by Uefa.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lukaku is not in our Champions League squad :no:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

hargreaves :lmao

Celtic will get murdered in that group. Atletico, Rennes and Udinese are all far superior.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Lukaku is not in our Champions League squad :no:


he's under 21? or does that not matter in the CL?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think Ancherlacht already played him. Not sure though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> he's under 21? or does that not matter in the CL?


I thought this too, but it seems it's not the case. Unless Sky Sports have made a botch.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm sure you don't have to register U21s. He's only 18 iirc.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Joel said:


> Lukaku is not in our Champions League squad :no:





Seb said:


> he's under 21? or does that not matter in the CL?





Joel said:


> I thought this too, but it seems it's not the case. Unless Sky Sports have made a botch.


Under-21's don't need to be registered, so maybe thats why he isn't listed because he technically isn't in the 25.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I hope that is the case. Here is the article anyway:



> Teenage striking sensation Romelu Lukaku has been omitted from Chelsea's 22-man UEFA Champions League squad.
> 
> With only 17 non-homegrown players allowed by Uefa regulations, the 18-year-old, who cost an initial £13million from Anderlecht, will not be able to feature in the group stages.
> 
> ...


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,,11668_7145074,00.html


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Required to do this on another forum as part of safe standing data so figured it would be worth posting here, aside from nearly breaking my back during the goal celebration it was a class day out with plenty of drinking to be had.

Burton Albion 2-1 Plymouth Argyle

Att- unsure on how many Argyle took but the terrace was pretty full. They had a good 100+ empty seats in the main stand and empty spaces in the terrace closest to Argyle.

Standing- All Argyle on terrace, all Burton on terrace. No-one in the seats.

Atmosphere- first half Argyle were quality, non stop and variety. 2nd half it dropped but still some good spells. They were one of the worst home supports I've witnessed, never heard them at all and some didn't even leave their seats to celebrate.

Stewards/Police: Were there and seen but not heard.

Other- great day out, looking forward to a few of these Argyle aways.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

why did you go up to that game segunda, weren't FCUM playing that day? 


still jelly on lukaku.


just realised wilshere won't play in the away game of Arsenal/Dortmund. what a shame, would have been fantastic to have seen 2 of the brightest talents in world football on the same pitch. hopefully he recovers in time for November 23rd, Arsenal/Dortmund at home. Got to get tickets, so excited.


wenger's uefa appeal rejected. great. misses 2 games. dortmund away without him. fucking pat rice.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah they were playing but my mate (plymouth fan) is a top lad and there was serious concern it could have been Argyle's last ever game with the players threatening to strike, so thought it be best to go down with him and have a top day if it was indeed Argyle's last game. He comes to a few FC games with me a lot and I've gone to a few Argyle games, probably be doing a lot more with them given they've got a lot of games around the Crewe/Morecambe/Macclesfield/Accrington area which isn't far from me.

Also just realised I fucked up posting that report here instead of the Lower Leagues thread, whoops.


----------



## jm punk (Sep 9, 2011)

Barcelona Champion


----------



## Eddie Allen (Sep 9, 2011)

sweet


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Wenger fapping over Gotze in the press conference.

johncrossmirror John Cross
#afc boss Wenger, eloquent and impressive in both English and German, full of praise for Dortmund dangerman Mario Gotze

johncrossmirror John Cross
Would he like to sign Gotze? 'That is not a question for the day before a Champions League game,' said #afc boss Wenger

johncrossmirror John Cross
Wenger also full of praise for the style of Dortmund coach Jurgen Klopp. Seemed jealous he is only 44, too... #afc


So, yes, he probably does want to sign him. Klopp possibly next Arsenal manager? In the running.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Never gonna happen, Stringer (Gotze to Arsenal).


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Awaits Gotze signing for Real Madrid*


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

damn Ibra got injured we ve got only 2 strikers pato and cassano cuz robinho injured,inzaghi and el shaarawy out of the list but anyways FORZA MILAN!


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Anything is possible (under 40 million) I think after Euro 2012 the asking price will be 50 million at least, and I don't even think he will move next summer. Anything over 40 completely rules us out.

And LOL at Milan if not having Inzhagi is a negative since he is 38 now.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Inzaghi in his last champions league match scored 2 goals to REAL MADRID and he is the second goalscorer in europe of ALL TIMES


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Inzaghi is a master poacher. Even at 38. Got to respect that.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Joel said:


> Inzaghi is a master poacher. Even at 38. Got to respect that.


for once I agree with this guy


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cassano and Pato >>>> the other 3, and besides, we all know how the group is going to turn out, Barcelona 1st and Milan 2nd, due to the 3rd and 4th teams being shite.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Has anyone made a Champions League fantasy team on the UEFA website?
I just did there, they make it impossible to pick because with the amount of money you get you end up having to take 4 rejects and stick them on your bench.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Just gave it a go now and yeah gotta agree it is a bit difficult to get a full all around squad did manage to do it though you can get some decent quality players for small prices though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Looking forward to the Dortmund vs Arsenal game tomorrow, should be a good game, im guessing it will be more enjoyable than the chelsea game


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Looking forward to the Dortmund vs Arsenal game tomorrow, should be a good game, im guessing it will be more enjoyable than the chelsea game


Rather watch Barca/Milan


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah it sucks that both games are on at the same time :-(, really want to watch them both...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we get barca/milan live then arsenal/dortmund right after


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kiz said:


> we get barca/milan live then arsenal/dortmund right after


at least this is one time we have better coverage than australia, all games shown live on at the same time


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that is on free to air though, pay tv has all live at the same time


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

i think you could record barca/milan and watch arsenal/dortmund at the same time. i think that's how it works on football first on the weekend on SSN, but I'm not sure.

Arsenal/Dortmund easily match of the week for me though.


Wenger says the European economy will go into "meltdown" in the next months.

Arsène Wenger wrote:'People feel football has been untouchable,' he said. 'But that will not last.

'I am convinced that Europe will go into a huge financial crisis within the next three weeks, or three months, and maybe that will put everything into perspective again. All our income could be a little bit under threat in the next few months. We have seen the first signs of resistance already in Spain.'

Interesting... he also took a hit at Chelsea, Citeh, Barca and Real Madrid in how they go about their financial dealings.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

string. what's the projected starting XI for today?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

united_07 said:


> *Looking forward to the Dortmund vs Arsenal game tomorrow*, should be a good game, im guessing it will be more enjoyable than the chelsea game


I actually think Dortmund will win the game tonight, think Goetze have a good game & put himself in shop window even more. He will leave Dortmund sometime within the next 2 years be interesting see to where though (love see him at Old Trafford), think wasn’t involved at weekend due to being suspended so that help him in tonight game v Arsenal.

As for our match v Benfica think line up 4-3-3/4-5-1.

Anders

Smalling Jones Evans Evra

Toni Fletch Carrick Giggs Park

Berba

Subs: DdG, Fabio, Ando, Chicha, Kiko, Rooney & Owen

Bit concerned only traveling to Portugal with 5 fit defenders in squad, Rio, Vida & Rafael all missing through either being injured or rested, still think area need more bodies more so a fullback.

Welbeck should be back this weekend v Chelsea, which is big plus, Cleverley only out for a month so be back in time vs LFC I believe, Vida 3 weeks away & Rafael another 4 - 5 weeks away from a return. Really could do with no more injuries to back 4.

Confident do job vs Benfica, our experience in this games are key, but some players need games & still have a good deep squad, so when see likes of Giggs, Toni, Park, Carrick, Fletch, Berba all starting while Ando, Young, Nani, Chicha, Rio & Rooney aren’t think that proves my point. 

Be interesting see how we play, in Europe in last few years go with slower paced game & pack midfeild & look to hit on break or/& slowly wear teams down & captilise on mistakes, way we play this season we have bags on pace, energy, crisp & fast passing & lots of movement like see that happen in Champions League even with 4-3-3 think still can while dominating middle of pitch while controling it. 

Group being kind to us but shouldn’t take it for granted that were already through & don’t expect the team will either. Do the job & get qualification sorted out early, so can play fringe players later on & put Champions League to bed ASAP. 

One thing that think may not of being picked up by a few is that after every Champions League group game we have the proceeding weekend a Prem League match at home which is a big bonus for us.

On other side of the coin Man City after every Champions League group match have to travel away in prem league. I'm looking forward to seeing how that affects them & how do in Champions League this season; luck of course plays it part but have good squad depth & can go far. The challenge for them will be juggling that, PL & Cup/s once Jan comes around for them that is true test to see how they do & where finish in league & what do elsewhere in cup/Europe imo.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Tottenham's Rafael van der Vaart has said he is annoyed at being left out of the club's Europa League squad.

The 28-year-old hobbled off during Spurs' 5-1 defeat to Manchester City and had originally expected to be out for six weeks with a hamstring injury.

But, despite now expecting to be fit for the Liverpool match next week, the omission means the playmaker will miss Spurs' six Europa group matches.

"Spurs could at least have consulted me," he told his official website.

In a section headlined "annoying" on his website, the Dutch international said: "I still think it's a peculiar situation.

"Anyway, it's up to the point of no return. I will be focusing on the game against Liverpool.

"I'm pretty convinced I will be fit by then."

lol wut. Harry clearly doesn't want to be in the competition then.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

@Mikey, what I think will be the line-up:

Szczesny

Sagna - Koscielny - Mertesacker - Gibbs

Song - Frimpong

Arteta

Arshavin - RVP - Gervinho​
I would proably drop Frimpong, and play Arteta deeper and make Arshavin the AMF but I don't think we will do that.

I would take a draw now, obviously, but that side has enough to win.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wenger spends way too much time commenting on other clubs


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

other managers do. mancini talks about other club's players every press conference.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

talks, yes. wenger has a whine at every other club that spends more money than arsenal basically every day


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Just seen the Dortmund stadium and fans on SSN. That atmosphere looks mental. I was going to watch Barca/Milan but I think I'll watch Dortmund/Arsenal now.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/wenger-it-s-a-new-start-for-a-new-squad

those are the comments on tv rights, and some words about Arsenal v Barca last year in the CL.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Xavi on Inzaghi "His absence from Milan's squad surprised me, but it's better for us. He is a real heavyweight and always causes a lot of problems. I feel sorry for him that he wasn't included, because he's had such an impressive career.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

SUPER PIPPO. Born offside.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Absolutely can't wait for Leverkusen vs. Chelsea. I've always wanted to see this match and it's happening at the Bridge in just under two hours.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Seeing Ballack again will be good.

Hummels, Subotic, Bender, Kagawa, Gotze and Großkreutz on the pitch at the same time is frightening.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's not that frightening. I fancy a draw for Dortmund/Arsenal. I won't be watching it though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dortmund to destroy Arsenal plz :side: 

Seriously though gonna check it out so hopefully its a good match. Do see it being quite even with maybe only a goal difference for the team who wins.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Dortmund have 7 points from 5 games this season, thats hardly a frightening set of players on form just yet.
I would however love if they destroyed Arsenal.

Either way I'd rather watch Barca v Milan


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

They haven't had the best of starts, but neither have we really. The quality of players they have shouldn't be underestimated. All the players will be raising their game when Arsenal come to town, I expect them all to have quality games. Thie defence down the middle with Subotic, Hummels and Bender in front of them will be extremely solid and hard to break down, although they play open football and we may be able to expose them from time to time.

I would fancy an Arsenal win if all of our players were fit, and we were on form but we don't and we aren't on form, really.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WTF?!

Terry and Lampard aren't in the starting line up.

Fernando "it's my teammates faults, not mine" Torres returns to the starting XI.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

XI: Szczesny, Sagna, Merte, Kosc, Gibbs, Arteta, Benayoun, Song, Van Persie, Walcott, Gervinho. (via UEFA)

Surprising, Yossi starting over Frimpong really, thought we would have gone a bit more defensive, unless Arteta is starting a bit deeper in the Wilshere position and Yossi a bit more advanced.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Torres > Team clearly.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Yossi in the hole is going to be good.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Shame, I wanted to see Gotze get Frimponged. Still want an Arsenal win, though a draw would be a decent result.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

seedorf looks to happy for a potential rape victim here.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pato scores after 20 seconds! Told you the guy was gun.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Good start.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

HOLY FUCK pato scores 23 seconds in. fuck me what a start


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

omfg this cant be real life


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I almost went with Dortmund/Arsenal as this isn't being shown in HD.

Busquets again exposed at centre-back.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pato is ridiculously fast

well, compared to busquets at least


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damnn that was a great chance for Dortmund.

Edit

Pato scored in 23 seconds? Against Barca? :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm tempted to whack on Dortmund/Arsenal for a while, I don't get to see them often and Barca/Milan is being shown in really crappy SD quality.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

25 actually, quickest in champs league history.

busquets is going to cost milan another goal soon. looks amazingly uncomfortable


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> I'm tempted to whack on Dortmund/Arsenal for a while, I don't get to see them often and Barca/Milan is being shown in really crappy SD quality.


Been a pretty decent opening 15 minutes tbh. Great pass and movement from both teams especially Dortmund to expose the others defence. worth watching even for a little while.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao keita has already been pushed back as a 3rd cb


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pretty sure Gilberto Silva once held that record. I remember the goal too, against PSV.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Been a pretty decent opening 15 minutes tbh. Great pass and movement from both teams especially Dortmund to expose the others defence. worth watching even for a little while.


Barca/Milan has been a really good opening 15 minutes too though. It will be interesting to see if Milan can hold off Barca as they've been all over them since the goal, Messi just hitting the post from 25 yards.

I whacked on Arsenal/Dortmund, they'll show the highlights straight after of all the other games in HD hopefully.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

actually the commentator was wrong. pato's is the 5th fastest. roy makaay's against madrid in 07 was about 10 seconds.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Brilliant goal from Van Pesie. Great pass from Walcott too.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Fucking get in. Superb awareness from RVP then a world class pass from Walcott, and a cracking finish from RVP.

Dortmund were all over us for the first 20 minutes then we calmed it down a bit. Gotze has been magnificent at times and Kagawa has made some good runs but hasn't been top class yet.

Also, LOL at Barca.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Stringer you realise it's 1-1?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn :no: Still, LOL for conceding after 25 seconds.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Barca equalised? Who scored?


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Pedro.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Another great goal


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

2-1 now, Villa scored. Didn't see either goal, highlights show follows the games though. RVP's goal was class btw.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Barca winning? 

All is right in the Universe again


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

david luiz is god

and selfless torres with the assist 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Called it. Poor Arsenal. Can't say Dortmund don't deserve it though. Stunning goal.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn that goal was fucking great. Well deserved.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

quality finish from David Luiz! It was nice to see the fans giving ballack respect on his return to the bridge also Sturridge has massive Potential.

2-0 good work from Torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> david luiz is god
> 
> and selfless torres with the assist 8*D


Torres with another SELFLESS act.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Fernando 'Xavi' Torres. Assist master 8*D

I think we just found our semi CAM


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Why is it always against us that players decide to score ridiculous last gasp volleys? Reminiscent me of Tiote's goal last season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Great match. Fair enough result. Heartbreak for Arsenal though they must have felt they had that match in the bag. Final goal was stunning though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He had a rant at his teammates and now he is helping them all score goals.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Torres, what a hero.

Great point for Milan right at the death.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Thiago Silvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! the best defender in the world great goal unlike other teams we don't lose at the camp nou FORZA MILAN!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Bananas said:


> Why is it always against us that players decide to score ridiculous last gasp volleys? Reminiscent me of Tiote's goal last season.


Neil Mellor in '04, too. THAT was fucking crazy.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Great match. Fair enough result. *Heartbreak for Arsenal though* they must have felt they had that match in the bag. Final goal was stunning though.


I honestly don't think too many Arsenal fans will be heartbroken about that. I mean, it's not like we were all over them and/or gave up a 4-0 lead. We were arguably lucky. I'll gladly take a point in Dortmund. Obviously stings losing a goal with 3 minutes to go, but it was a fucking wonder strike. Isn't as if we capitulated and gifted it to them (we defended the initial ball in well, it's just...well, how do you stop that THAT?).


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao Milan trolled us so hard. 

92 minutes of complete domination + 2 minutes where Milan scored 2 goals. 

I do have to say though that Milan defended well, they really held off Barca in the box.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> Thiago Silvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! the best defender in the world


do you ever post anything that isn't complete nonsense?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn I missed the second Milan goal because I went to have a shower. Still- ohhhhhh


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Seb said:


> do you ever post anything that isn't complete nonsense?


to be fair, he's not miles off. He'd be around the top 5-10.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Andy3000 said:


> Neil Mellor in '04, too. THAT was fucking crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't think too many Arsenal fans will be heartbroken about that. I mean, it's not like we were all over them and/or gave up a 4-0 lead. We were arguably lucky. I'll gladly take a point in Dortmund. Obviously stings losing a goal with 3 minutes to go, but it was a fucking wonder strike. Isn't as if we capitulated and gifted it to them (we defended the initial ball in well, it's just...well, how do you stop that THAT?).


Heartbreak in a sense that they must have felt they had it and then it was goal literally at the death that killed them off. 

Still a point is a good result and while upset about letting it in in like the 88(?) minute most Arsenal fans like you said will take it since that is probably what they were expecting to begin with. 

Also fans on Arsenal Facebook page are quite funny. I saw one saying that after the draw Wenger should be sacked and about how bad Arsenal played and how they offered nothing attacking wise :lmao


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> do you ever post anything that isn't complete nonsense?


stop crying Barca fan cuz u thought u would win 5-0 ahahaha


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Seb said:


> do you ever post anything that isn't complete nonsense?


tbf, when Theo scored that goal against Udinese in the qualifiers I probably jumped up and shouted a bunch of nonsensical bullshit like "BEST IN THE FUCKING WORLD," even though I had been shouting obscenities at the TV the rest of the game that were largely directed at him (because he's a sack of shit). 



Chain Gang solider said:


> Also fans on Arsenal Facebook page are quite funny. I saw one saying that after the draw Wenger should be sacked and about how bad Arsenal played and how they offered nothing attacking wise :lmao


Those people are called idiots. I don't have a Facebook and I have no intention of getting one, but yeah...that's fucking retarded.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

1st half got the rub of the green held on and snatched a goal brilliant from RVP. 2nd half Kos and Song were beasts in defence Yossi running non stop as well. Huge point for us and we should build on it. There goal was a 1 in a million goal never going to stop that either.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> stop crying Barca fan cuz u thought u would win 5-0 ahahaha


How old are you? 12?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> do you ever post anything that isn't complete nonsense?


and in all seriousness Silva is the best defender in the world probably only pique is at his level u should see some of his games


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Silva is not the best in the world. Hes in the top 10 but not the best.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

AC Milan so didn't deserve that point :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Arsenal were average first half, and rode our luck. Second half, we were top class imo. Alex Song bossed the game as he has done in the limited time he has played this season. We shut Gotze out of the game which isolated them quite a bit and our defending was just top class. Delighted getting a point at Dortmund and the performance will regain some much needed confidence. Obviously, a win would have been out of this world, but going to Dortmund away and picking up a point, from a wonder goal from the opposition is still great. Szczesny was top drawer again, too, particularly the last gasp save at the end. I thought Benayoun played great too. Koscielny was also massive for us second half, top class.

Tbf, Silva is probably top 5 in the world, and I wouldn't be surprised if Barca went in for him this summer, he's that good.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Thiago Silva is not even close to being as good as Pique or Vidic. Ferdinand, Hummels, Puyol, Kompany to name a few are all better as well. Lucio is as good so he's probably not even the best from Brazil.

What's next? Gattuso better than Busquets? Pirlo better than Iniesta? Abbiati better than Valdes? Robinho better than Messi? Ibrahimovic better than Villa?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> Thiago Silva is not even close to being as good as Pique or Vidic. Ferdinand, Hummels, Puyol, Kompany to name a few are all better as well.


kompany,hummels? ahahahahaha
puyol was great but not anymore
ferdinand and vidic and nesta and samuel are great defenders but today silva and pique are better


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Silva isnt the best in the world. Terry is 8*D


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> Thiago Silva is not even close to being as good as Pique or Vidic. Ferdinand, Hummels, Puyol, Kompany to name a few are all better as well. Lucio is as good so he's probably not even the best from Brazil.
> 
> What's next? Gattuso better than Busquets? Pirlo better than Iniesta? Abbiati better than Valdes? Robinho better than Messi? Ibrahimovic better than Villa?


Pirlo and Gattuso at their peak yes they were better than iniesta and busquests


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What's laughable about Kompany and Hummels?

Pirlo in his peak better than Iniesta :lmao


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Seb said:


> Thiago Silva is not even close to being as good as Pique or Vidic. Ferdinand, Hummels, Puyol, Kompany to name a few are all better as well. Lucio is as good so he's probably not even the best from Brazil.
> 
> What's next? Gattuso better than Busquets? Pirlo better than Iniesta? Abbiati better than Valdes? Robinho better than Messi? *Ibrahimovic better than Villa?*


BUT IBRAHIMOVIC HAZ MAD SKILLZZZ. HE HE CAN HAZ JUGGLE A BALL. 8*D



Nitromalta said:


> kompany,hummels? ahahahahaha
> puyol was great but not anymore
> ferdinand and vidic and nesta and samuel are great defenders but today silva and pique are better


Kompany is one of the best defenders in the world without a doubt.
Hummels is a Football Manager talent I have yet to see play a game.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kompany > Thiago Silva tbh. 



Nitromalta said:


> Pirlo and Gattuso at their peak yes they were better than iniesta and busquests


What.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Hummels is a Football Manager talent I have yet to see play a game.


Watch Germany. They play Hummels and Badstuber.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

You could of watched Hummels tonight against Arsenal. Hummels is class but i would take Silva over him.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Germany have such an amazing national team, I just looked at their recent call ups, and the amount of young talent they have is unbelievable.

I fully expect them to win something in the near future, when Iniesta and Xavi and co start to get older.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Badstuber is gonna be a great talent. And even today in Chelsea's game, the biggest danger was Andre Schulurre


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I'd say Germany are a good shout for the 2014 World cup once the likes of Gotze, Hummels, Ozil, Muller, Kroos & Badstuber all really begin to hit their peaks. Along with the likes of Marin, Gomez, Kheidra & Neuer they will be a force.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

My money is on the Germans. They have a midfield that can bring the fight to spain


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Thiago Silva is probably the best defender in the World. If not, then top 3 at the minimum. Anyone who watches Serie A regularly will agree with that.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Seb said:


> Thiago Silva is not even close to being as good as Pique or Vidic. Ferdinand, Hummels, Puyol, Kompany to name a few are all better as well. Lucio is as good so he's probably not even the best from Brazil.
> 
> What's next? Gattuso better than Busquets? Pirlo better than Iniesta? Abbiati better than Valdes? Robinho better than Messi? Ibrahimovic better than Villa?


Heskey is better than all of them tbh.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pirlo doesn't play for Milan too btw.

Also here's a top 5 centreback list I posted here last month:



> Top five centrebacks imo:
> 
> 1. Pique
> 2. THIAGO THE BEAST SILVA
> ...


I still agree with it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i see what you did there


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd probably put Puyol, Vidic, Ferdinand & Pique ahead of him. Not seen enough of the German lot.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Pirlo doesn't play for Milan too btw.
> 
> Also here's a top 5 centreback list I posted here last month:
> 
> ...


Well it is _your_ opinion. If you didn't agree with it, who the hell would?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn anyone see Hulks free kick from 35 yards out?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> Pirlo and Gattuso at their peak yes they were better than iniesta and busquests


Pirlo at his peak was definitely one of the world's best players and easily the most underrated footballer when Milan were dominating Europe. Xavi and Iniesta however are quite simply two of the best players ever so no comparison.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Klopp's assesment of Dortmund's goal conceded. "Shit happens" - like a boss.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*sigh*

Iniesta is out for a month. Cesc gonna have to step up his game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Damn anyone see Hulks free kick from 35 yards out?


I love a good banana free-kick. Terrible goalkeeping.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vidic is better than Pique tbh. Do agree that Thiago Silva is a monster tho. I'd say best defenders atm he's behind Rio, Vidic and Pique. Rio may be older and not quite as quick, but he's still one of the finest.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Absolutely loved the Chelsea/Leverkusen match.

And Torres played great football all night except for one errant miss. He looked very dangerous, moved the offense well and obviously, set up both goals. I thought for sure he'd go for the last one himself with all the outside pressure on him to score, even though I knew Mata was wide open, but then he passed for Mata's goal. Great work by Torres tonight, even though it will be totally overlooked by the pundits.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fell asleep after the barca game. beautiful curling free kick from villa. barca dominated posession the entire time, but culdnt break down the defense. the run from messi to set up the pedro goal was magnificent. however, nesta played better than silva imo. he was the one getting across a lot in the first half and shutting down messi and villa a lot.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I won't say I'm very disappointed with our result. It took a wonder goal to draw level and break Arsenal's defense, so things can only get better from now. Offensively, we weren't very effective and Gervinho seems unable to quickly make decisions. I hope he improves on that. Song was amazing. My MOTM.

Overall, I'm not disappointed, but would have loved all three points.

And, van Persie... What a PLAYER!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

On paper Arsenal/Dortmund, Chelsea/Leverkusen, Porto/Shakhtar all looked good but Milan/Barca was the best game of the lot. Great to see Milan get a point in Spain aswell.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Very disappointed that we couldn't get 3 points against Genk. But I am happy that Leverkusen lost, that will help us a lot.

Genuinely scared this year, that Leverkusen might pip us to second place. They looked good against Chelsea.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Should be a difficult game for United against Benfica tonight, team will probably be something like this, fergie will probably want to rest some of the team which have played every game so far

-----------------de Gea---------------
fabio----smalling-----jones-----evra
nani------carrick-----giggs-----park
-----------------rooney--------------
-----------------berbatov-------------


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> What's laughable about Kompany and Hummels?
> 
> Pirlo in his peak better than Iniesta :lmao


nothing to laugh there I said the truth



Bananas said:


> Thiago Silva is probably the best defender in the World. If not, then top 3 at the minimum. Anyone who watches Serie A regularly will agree with that.


finally a smart 1 on these forums



Henry Hill said:


> Pirlo at his peak was definitely one of the world's best players and easily the most underrated footballer when Milan were dominating Europe. Xavi and Iniesta however are quite simply two of the best players ever so no comparison.


no comparison really??

anyways the 1 point is gold cuz now at san siro we can win the group
and for tonight hope Napoli beats Man City


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

It depends, Pirlo's best was better than Iniesta playing well. Iniesta at his best is mostly incomparable to anyone.

3 points in Dortmund would have had me fapping but was delighted with point and performance. Gervinho was only downside, you can definitely see why the French press labelled him frustrating. He was one of our few attacking threats though and when he improves his final ball he will be a very important player for us. Kosc-BIG PER handled things very well against a very pacy attack. Gibbs improved but his positional sense wasn't top drawer.

I think Silva is better than Rio tbh. Silva will be off in the summer, Barcelona my guess.

Also, LOL at Evo saying Torres won't get praise from the press/pundits. When he scored (LOLONCE), or whenever he is involved in a goal everyone starts to cream, then realise he is shite the next game, I think they have stopped writing the headlines "BACK TO HIS BEST", after an assist.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Stringer said:


> 3 points in Dortmund would have had me fapping but was delighted with point and performance. Gervinho was only downside, *you can definitely see why the French press labelled him frustrating.* He was one of our few attacking threats though and when he improves his final ball he will be a very important player for us. Kosc-BIG PER handled things very well against a very pacy attack. Gibbs improved but his positional sense wasn't top drawer.


Very frustrating. It's like he's out of ideas and runs straight to the wall. The coaching staff must work on this because indecision is a deadly sin for a footballer, especially the one playing for a top-4 in the Premier League.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> anyways the 1 point is gold cuz now at san siro we can win the group


getting a little ahead of ourselves aren't we?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I heard Milan have already won the Champions League.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FORZA MILAN!!!!!!

Barca will still probably top the group but who knows. I heard Barca had something crazy like 75% possession. Damn Crazy.



Stringer said:


> Also, LOL at Evo saying Torres won't get praise from the press/pundits. When he scored (LOLONCE), or whenever he is involved in a goal everyone starts to cream, then realise he is shite the next game, I think they have stopped writing the headlines "BACK TO HIS BEST", after an assist.


Yeah when Torres does something worthwhile (Which is rare) he gets a shit load of praise for it. You know the media are creaming over you when you get a SSN breaking news bar for ending a goal drought and it's all over the papers for getting one goal (which was also against the bottom team in the league).


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The Sun basically said "HE COULDN'T HIT A COW'S ARSE WITH A BANJO - BUT HE'S A MASTER CREATOR NOW!"


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tbf torres should have been awarded a goal against leverkusen, meireles didnt touch that


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh great, so that would have been 2 since January. What a return.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah when Torres does something worthwhile (Which is rare) he gets a shit load of praise for it. You know the media are creaming over you when you get a SSN breaking news bar for ending a goal drought and it's all over the papers for getting one goal (which was also against the bottom team in the league).


That was embarrassing than anything. Think about it. He's a striker who was bought for £50m. Took him ages to score and when he finally does, they mock him by calling it "BREAKING NEWS".

This is a guy who used to score regularly remember. But now his goals are classed "BREAKING NEWS".

That's not praise.



Kiz said:


> tbf torres should have been awarded a goal against leverkusen, meireles didnt touch that


Meireles did interfere with play, whilst in an offside position. If he wasn;t there, the 'keeper would have saved it with ease.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Jenkinson scored in pre-season too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> That was embarrassing than anything. Think about it. He's a striker who was bought for £50m. Took him ages to score and when he finally does, they mock him by calling it "BREAKING NEWS".
> 
> This is a guy who used to score regularly remember. But now his goals are classed "BREAKING NEWS".
> 
> ...


ah, so that's what it was for. i thought it was said that he touched it, when he was nowhere near it


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, it was breaking news that he scored, given the circumstances. They were all over him proclaiming that he was going to kick on and score every game, that's praise.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Helton. :lmao

School of Heurelho Gomes.






Moutinho pretty fortunate his leg wasn't broken there.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

HELTON always seems to pull out a shocker every time I see him play.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Stringer said:


> Well, it was breaking news that he scored, given the circumstances. They were all over him proclaiming that he was going to kick on and score every game, that's praise.


Of course people expected him to start scoring. He Fernando Fucking Torres. He's got/had a record that rivalled the best. He's not some mickey mouse striker like Chamakh.

The breaking news bar was embarrassing. If it's breaking news that a striker has scored one goal, something is wrong.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

His record rivalled the best for about a season, in 07/08, where he was probably top of the world. He was quality in 08/09 given the apps but downhill from there. The start of 09/10 was great but the decline was starting, even though he did finish with a good 20 odd goals. I still don't understand to this day why people thought that one goal against West Ham, was going to give him the confidence to regain the form of three years ago. 
And, given the massive build up to him scoring his first goal, in a 50 million pound deal then yes, it was breaking news. Hardly embarassing for such a news story to come out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

someone should ask avb to speak up and not talk into the ground in interviews. cant understand/hear a word he says really until he looks up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Stringer said:


> His record rivalled the best for about a season, in 07/08, where he was probably top of the world. He was quality in 08/09 given the apps but downhill from there. I still don't understand to this day why people thought that one goal against West Ham, was going to give him the confidence to regain the form of three years ago. The start of 09/10 was great but the decline was fully visible after October.


He was very good in 09/10 as well. 18 goals in 22 appearances in the league. 22 in 32 in all comps. And this was all during an injury hit season.



Stringer said:


> And, given the massive build up to him scoring his first goal, in a 50 million pound deal then yes, it was breaking news. Hardly embarassing for such a news story to come out.


If he scored on his debut or the game after, they wouldn't have been a breaking bar. After transferring for £50m, that's what everyone expected.

The breaking bar represented the legnth of time that it took him to score one goal. It was an, "oh shit, did he actually score a goal? Wow I never thought it would happen!" moment. How that isn't embarrassing, I don't know.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Man City have won the Champions League of websites.



> Superstars Lionel Messi, Cristiano Ronaldo et al failed to cut the mustard when it came to their club websites.
> 
> Instead, leading web consultants from Spain came to the conclusion that mcfc.co.uk is the rightful King of Europe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

FUCKING KNEW IT

tbf it is a wonderful looking and easy to navigate site, i dont think anyone can argue against that


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

This club is a walking embarassment, and I thought the fucking aeroplane was cringeworthy. Jesus.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Didn't know they could get the internet in Romania.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

they've got the best website in the champions league, oh city are a massive club


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao take it more seriously.

they're obviously taking the piss


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

united_07 said:


> they've got the best website in the champions league, oh city are a massive club


Some of the lyrics for that song are brilliant:

They've got 54 players and they're no fucking good
You can see Old Trafford from the Kippax Stand
They've got the tallest floodlights in the football league
They took a quarter of a million to Ewood Park
They had Ryan Giggs on schoolboy forms
They invade the pitch when they win 3 points
All their fans live 10 minutes from Maine Road
They have a civic reception when they've won fuck all
They signed Spencer Prior on deadline day
They won the Shamrock Trophy in '92
They've got salt and pepper on their hot dog stands
They've got the widest pitch in the land
Their best player ever played for Ajax reserves
They had a derby match with Macclesfield
They had Colin Bell who was better than Best
They've been relegated ten times
They bought Steve Daly for a million quid
They've got Bernard Manning as their fattest fan
They tried to sign Geoff Thomas but he turned 'em down
They'll stay up for 3 seasons - autumn, winter and spring
They've got three million fans in Manchester
They're going to turn Manchester into Milan

Edit: Kiz you really don't know some of the clowns in your support, I still recall Blue Moon trying to suggest they'd overtaken us because they had their own private jet :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

watch out, cooky will be sending a harsh email soon about your mother if you keep that up

some of the vids mcfc are doing is grand. the patty vieira vid where he's answering questions off twitter and then de jong comes in and offers him a coffee was great


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

small time city. fucking hell.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Its still some way behind seeing the cast of 4 Lions wearing David Luiz wigs at Stamford Bridge last night. Now that is pure cringe.

Also only around 33,000 there last night after Chelsea raised the prices from £25 to £40 for the group stage games, nice to see the fans voting with their feet. Wonder how much it'll be versus Genk..


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> Its still some way behind seeing the cast of 4 Lions wearing David Luiz wigs at Stamford Bridge last night. Now that is pure cringe.


That sounds hilarious. Come on, lighten up folks.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Meh, seeing the guy brushing his teeth at Stamford Bridge was hilarious just for the randomness of it. This just seemed quite sad to see grown men wearing them. Reminds me of the time I saw a guy outside Old Trafford with plastic horns on his head to symbolise '_The Red Devils_. Embarassing.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Not surprised, most fans are there to see them win something big, an expensive ticket for a shit game won't attract the masses.

I had a good laugh at the pundits who said Chelsea were the biggest club to have never won the Champions League. Absolute bollocks. Arsenal, Rangers, Celtic, Leeds, Roma, Valencia, Atletico Madrid and Tottenham are just clubs off the top of my head who are bigger clubs and haven't won it. Laughable.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

apparently there are people outside old trafford selling napoli/city half and half scarves (dont know why people buy these), as loads of napoli fans have been visiting old trafford


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Stringer said:


> Not surprised, most fans are there to see them win something big, an expensive ticket for a shit game won't attract the masses.
> 
> I had a good laugh at the pundits who said Chelsea were the biggest club to have never won the Champions League. Absolute bollocks. Arsenal, Rangers, Celtic, Leeds, Roma, Valencia, Atletico Madrid and Tottenham are just clubs off the top of my head who are bigger clubs and haven't won it. Laughable.


That's true. Although, Tottenham and Leeds being a bigger club than us is bollocks. And Celtic won the European Cup. 

I guess it is the fact that we're better than each and everyone of those clubs, that makes people think of us straight away.

Plus, Roman being obsessed.

You're making me quote you a lot today, Stringer.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Leeds are definitely bigger than Chelsea.

You could argue that Notts forest are bigger aswell and Villa.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

those guys wearing the luiz wigs were hilarious.

or would you rather see them doing the ponzan? or dressed up like prostitues after the rooney scandal broke out? or maybe throw a pigs head at figo?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Leeds are definitely bigger than Chelsea.
> 
> You could argue that Notts forest are bigger aswell and Villa.


I don't mind saying Forest and Villa are bigger than Chelsea.

But we've won amore league titles than Leeds. We've won more domestic cups than Leeds. Hell we've even won more European trohpies than Leeds.

Add to that that we have a huge fanbase worldwide these days, are one of the richest clubs in the world and are competiting for the top honours in the present, I see no reason why Leeds should be classed bigger than Chelsea.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

They WERE bigger. They have better history but if fuck all happens for 20 years they they still obviously aren't the same BIG team.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I must say, i have a certain admiration for United's consistency for all these years


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

redeadening said:


> those guys wearing the luiz wigs were hilarious.
> 
> or would you rather see them doing the ponzan? or dressed up like prostitues after the rooney scandal broke out? or maybe throw a pigs head at figo?


I'd rather people just dress normally and not wear cringey stuff. It just seems very sad and a Chelsea mate agreed with me. He's jacked in home games because of some of the cringey folk that have entered SB since the Abramovich era.

City doing the Poznan after taking the piss out of it sums them up. Its a shit celebration as well, it works in European football because of the Ultras and their football culture but looks horribly out of place in Britian, where the football culture has always revered around banter, pubs and songs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's pretty difficult to compare how big teams are from other leagues. if we're basing it off popularity, villareal is one of the biggest clubs in the world


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The luiz wigs were fine. its not they were doing something THAT over the top. It was amusing and worth a few chuckles. Luiz is a great prospect for the future not to mention how hilarious he looks


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I meant CL, not European Cup btw, strictly same things but from the CL era I was talking about. And Tottenham are a bigger club imo, for sure. Tottenham had won around 10 more trophies than you had before the era of the Premier League, that is tradition, and they had been extremely consistent staying in the top division, only one season out of it in over 50 years I think. There are many reasons, not just the trophy count over a number of years but it would take me hours to type it out. Obviously, recently there is no comparison and you have a bigger world wide support and a more successful team.

It's difficult to class clubs nowadays, unless they are the "elite" clubs who never lose their mystique. Chelsea now are a bigger club than most clubs, but are they overall over decades? Many things factor in, trophies are obviously very important but so are things like support etc. 

Like, is a club that were massive 50 years ago still a big club. Forrest come to mind, off of their European success 30 years ago, when they won it back to back in 79 and 80.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

spurs were the first non league club to win the FA cup

read it in 'orrible histories

woo woo woo you know it


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

sideshow bob.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Champions League is the European Cup. Did it become a different competition when they scrapped the second group phase too?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Essentially the same thing. I just always think of it as two seperate eras, so some of the clubs I mentioned, like Celtic, won the European Cup, but technically not the Champions League.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Well the way football is officiated still belongs in the 70s, thanks to Blatter and Fifa.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> I think Silva is better than Rio tbh. Silva will be off in the summer, Barcelona my guess.


Milan aren't stupid, they've got one of the best CB's in the world and they'd be silly to let him go and it's not like they need the cash either. The way you post things that you think might happen like it's fact is really annoying tbh.

Nesta showed he's still one of the best CB's around despite his age, he was fantastic covering Messi and Villa. Milan really do have some quality at CB with him and Silva, then Mexes to rotate with them too.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

not really passing it off as fact, it's just my opinion. don't take things so seriously if an 'imo' is absent. barca need a centre back, and silva is one of the few, if not the only one at the right age and quality to do that job for them, and if barca want a player, they usually get the player.

http://acmilanblog.net/2011/06/30/milan-need-to-follow-juve%E2%80%99s-example-by-owning-their-own-stadium/

milan could do with more money really. they are in a good financial situation, but to sufficiently rebuild they need the money, and silva needs to win things like the CL. even though they will probably take serie a this year.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah tbf to Stringer or whoever posted that, it kind of goes without saying that people are posting their opinions. Would be annoying to have to post imo every time.

Some things are facts though, like Man Utd 8-2 Arsenal.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

napoli to rip into citeh. LOL at wilkins trying to pronounce lavezzi with an italian accent yesterday. guy is fucking clueless. lolchelseassistantmanager.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

edit:damn dp.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Stringer said:


> napoli to rip into citeh. LOL at wilkins trying to pronounce lavezzi with an italian accent yesterday. guy is fucking clueless. lolchelseassistantmanager.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

#MUFC XI: Lindegaard, Fabio, Smalling, Evans, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Giggs, Fletcher, Park, Rooney
#MUFC bench: de Gea, Jones, Anderson, Nani, Owen, Berbatov, Chicharito

rotating the squad as expected


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

MCFC Manchester City FC
Here's the #MCFC team to play #Napoli: Hart, Zabaleta, Kompany, Lescott, Kolarov, Yaya, Barry, Silva, Nasri, Aguero, Dzeko 

very strong lineup


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kiz said:


>


Brilliant. 

What games are you guys watching tonight? Trying to choose right now between Napoli/City & Man U/Benfica.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

dat Barry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

city/napoli obviously. united should walk benfica, how boring. at least napoli will put up a fight


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Berbatov still can't get a game. Poor bastard.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Well that United line-up solves my dilemma as to who i'll be watching tonight. I think I would've watch City anyway though as it's their first CL game.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KOLAROV, BARRY AND ZABALETA.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

would all walk into arsenal's first xi yes


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Will watch City. They are in 3D so (Y)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

barry wouldn't. city should really play de jong and yaya in the big games.

zabaleta is a good player btw.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

not really, none of the 3 would. kolarov is one of the biggest watstes (sp?) of money in football.

zab's a good player but looks out of his depth with the front 3.

should be a good game. could see napoli causing some problems.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Roy Keane and Adrian Chiles as presenters? Yeah, I'm definitely watching City.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Citeh it is! 

Some more of David Silva's sexy play plz.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> barry wouldn't. city should really play de jong and yaya in the big games.
> 
> zabaleta is a good player btw.


de jong is injured

and please, kolarov kills gibbs in every aspect, and clichy has been better than kolarov. barry over jokes like frimlol


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Gibbs has already been better than anything Clichy done last season, so if Clichy has been better than Kolarov he must really be shite. clichy was an utter liability for 2 and a half years.

and lol barry over song.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah, LAST season. clichy has been class THIS season.

i didnt say song did i


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

class attacking, whenever he tried to defend it ends up like a circus with the community shield goal. 

kolalol.

and if gary were to walk into the team he would have to get over song.



edit: damn LAVEZZI with a stunning effort, world class.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Great play from Lavezzi. Very unlucky.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lavezzi with the best chance of the match. Very unlucky not to score.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Benefica have Cardozo, this gives me hope that they will get something out of the game.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Future Hams.

:lmao Johnny Evans.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah dig that one out Man U.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Great goal by Cardozo.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

evans :no:


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

That booking for Rooney was just as weird as the RVP Nou Camp one.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

evans and lindelol. lavezzi, cavani and hamsik. my lord. drooling.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Italian defenders are superhuman


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Great play from Yaya. Very unlucky, like Lavezzi.

Enjoyable game this is.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

can see rooney getting sent off in this match if they are still losing late on, he is already getting frustrated playing up front without any support


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Stringer said:


> evans and lindelol. *lavezzi, cavani and hamsik. my lord. drooling*.


Yup. To Damn sexy. 

YAYA should have scored that. Just like with Lavezzi very unlucky.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Ref bottles sending Aimar off. If he didn't get booked a minute before for hauling Rooney down, he'd have definitely seen a yellow for the second challenge.

FUCKING HELL RYAN GIGGS JUST WENT 15 YEARS BACK IN TIME.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

What a beaut from Giggsy.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Ryan Giggs, great goal.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Giggs, 22nd season in a row he gets a goal. Terrific strike.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Ref bottles sending Aimar off. If he didn't get booked a minute before for hauling Rooney down, he'd have definitely seen a yellow for the second challenge.
> 
> FUCKING HELL RYAN GIGGS JUST WENT 15 YEARS BACK IN TIME.


Giggs set up 2 goals against Chelsea in the Champions League last year too! Two fantastic pieces of play as I recall.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

steamed hams said:


> Giggs set up 2 goals against Chelsea in the Champions League last year too! Two fantastic pieces of play as I recall.


3


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> 3


lol


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

steamed hams said:


> Giggs set up 2 goals against Chelsea in the Champions League last year too! Two fantastic pieces of play as I recall.


He's still class, but that goal in particular turned back the clock. Running at a defence with the ball and just lashing it in. Awesome.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Captain fantastic off the line for City.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Great defending from Kompany. Napoli again very unlucky not to be ahead.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

high hopes for this year's competition. dortmund, arsenal, city, napoli, barcelona, madrid, united, chelsea and quite a few others, so many good teams who can play football.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kompany has been City's best player, which says a lot when they've been dominating for most of the game. He's muscled Cavani off the ball with ease on several occasions.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tevez to come off the bench and with this for City.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Great move from Man U there.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Nearly another class goal by Giggs there. Great save.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

They really should have a sin bin in football.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn, good save from Lindegaard


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

City better win this. Nitromalta is going to be _unbearable_ otherwise.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Didn't even realise Aguero was playing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CAVANI!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> City better win this. Nitromalta is going to be _unbearable_ otherwise.


Fuck you, City.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

City :lmao

Their left side of defence looks so weak. Lescott was totally exposed, just no pace at all.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joe Hart embarrassed with that one. Still, nothing he could do. epic run and cross.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

what did i say about lescott, barry and kolalol?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Kolalol, what a waste of space.

City fans are garbage.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Stringer said:


> what did i say about lescott, barry and *kolalol*?


You were saying? 8*D


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Stringer said:


> what did i say about lescott, barry and *kolalol?*


What 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Stringer said:


> what did i say about lescott, barry and kolalol?


Kolarov with a stunning goal, 1-1. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

what the fuck gk? why u no save?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Fucks sake Stringer, jinxing it.

Lindegaard is having a stormer.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm not watching the Man City game, but sounds like another Stringer classic.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lindengaard looking STRONG. 

He's easily the one keeping United in this game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Trabzonspor are leading Inter 1-0 in the San Siro :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

They only got in because Fenerbache were D/Q'd :lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> Trabzonspor are leading Inter 1-0 in the San Siro :lmao


It's all about Bate BORIS anyway.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

tbf, Kolalol wasn't having the best of games, but he struck the FK well but the GK should have done better.

I guess lindelol isn't appropriate anymore? i guess he realised this is his opportunity.

and LOL at trabsonzpor leading inter, embarassing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Trabzonspor :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Stringer said:


> what did i say about lescott, barry and kolalol?


Just out of interest, why kolalol instead of the obvious lolarov?


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Urgh, if Jones had passed that to Rooney or Hernandez we could have got a goal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO Inter losing. 

Implosion.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*LOLAROV!*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lol those italian sneaky bastards


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

lol, didnt strike me lolarov, kiz saying frimlol inspired me. sounds quite good does lolarov.

city getting off the hook a few times, goal line clearance, a kompany lol moment just then, lavezzi hitting bar.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Cue Nitromalta coming in and talking about how Serie A is superior to the EPL*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Good away point from United against the 2nd best team in the group, and especially as half the team hadnt played this season yet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why wont lescott fuck off. should have taken himself off. barry was awful and cost us that goal. tevez looked lazy when he came on. kompany was our best player BY FAR


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Fergie hates interviews.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fairly poor performance but a decent result getting a point away at Benfica. Lindegaard was very good, made a few great saves. Smalling was class as well. Fabio, Carrick and Fletcher were poor.

2 losses in a row, 1 at home to Trabzonwho? Hope you're enjoying Milan, Wesley. Baldy cunt :side:.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Benfica 1-1 United.

A good point for United, who nearly won it and lost it at the end. Some positive performances and some abysmal ones but all in all, I'm pleased with the point. Our defence worked hard but Nani nearly set up a goal for Benfica with his last ditch tackle. Yet we had Nani do something incredible by keeping a long ball in with a neat header, which provided Jones with a dangerous run up the right wing. He should have squared it for Rooney or Hernandez, with the former having space in the box but instead he went it alone and we missed our golden opportunity to get the lead.

Anders Lindegaard had a great game with some vital saves and he came across very comfortable. He played very well and made a good impression. Fabio played badly in my opinion, which is a disappointment to see as he was brilliant in the second half of last season. Evans made the mistake for the first goal but he was solid throughout otherwise. Rooney didn't do too much but that is no fault of his as he had no support up front and our width could have been used better. Evra was the only one who tried with the runs up the wing while Valencia seemed unsure, even though he did beat his man a couple of times.

Plus Giggs, what a player. Fantastic run and a wonderful shot to get the equaliser.

Sir Alex wasn't happy in that interview with those questions, lol.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao at fergie having a go at kenny dalglish's daughter interviewing him


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

tbf, if city play like that away from home against a better side, they will get mauled. if the expectation is a semi-final, they are miles away judging by that performance. Away to Munich next, disaster fixture for them, exactly what they don't want.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It'll be tough for City. I'm not expecting to get anything at Munich.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mancini is a boss :lmao

Shreeves: This is called the group death. Are you worried that one point at home won't be enough.
Mancini: No, we will win in Munich *smile*


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

another plus was that nasri was absolute wank imo. exactly like the second half of last season, going missing. fantastic impact sub though, no-one better.

i really can't see them beating munich away. no points from munich, 3 points from villareal at home, 1 point from napoli away, 3 point away to Villareal, 1 point from munich at home is my prediction atm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You're too bitter, Stringer.

He's had one great game and he did well when he came on last weekend. He was due a a meh game for them.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

just stating what his game was like. citeh fans should just prepare for more of the same for portions of the season. i'm not oblivious to the fact that he already has 4 assists for them.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Mancini is a boss :lmao
> 
> Shreeves: This is called the group death. Are you worried that one point at home won't be enough.
> Mancini: No, we will win in Munich *smile*


:lmao BOSS


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

It was very weird for me to be rooting for United, but i am a fan of Lindegaard and he had a very good game. I would love to see him getting more chances both for United and for Denmark, although the first one is not likely.

Quite fun to hear Peter Schmeichel commentating the match.

(Just saw an interview with SAF. His reaction, when he got told that Peter is a grandad now, were priceless)


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I was torn in that match who I wanted to win so I suppose a draw will do. (then again I only wanted to see Aguero score, not too keen on City)

Have been admiring Napoli's team for quite a while, and this is the first time i got to see them actually play and I was impressed, an Italian team that actually has flair and interest when attacking. New favourite team.

But to be fair, I think both stand a good chance of going through, preferably Napoli.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

points? in munich? with ribery and robben storming down the wings?

wishing you luck guys


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Fergie PIPE BOMB


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

forgot about ribery and robben. ribery taking on either lolarov or clichy would have me shaking.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Back to that City website thing..



> Amongst the early casualties with scores ranging from a defensively leaky 29ts to a mid-table 61points were Bate, Dortmund, Inter, Chelsea, Real Madrid, and Bayern
> 
> Genk, Napoli, Lille, United, Porto, Milan, Lyon and Basil were the heavyweight second round casualties leaving just eight sides battling for the crown.
> 
> ...


I guess it'll be some time before City understand how the Champions League format works. :hmm:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Stringer said:


> forgot about ribery and robben. ribery taking on either lolarov or clichy would have me shaking.


it wouldn't have me shaking. ribery has been average every time i've seen him play for the past couple of years robben is by far the better of the two, and he would be the one taking on kolarov or clichy as he usually plays right wing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I really wouldnt call ribery average. When he's on, hard to find a possible way to stop him. Shame he's always injured


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Any competent defender should be able to stop Robben or at least not be fooled by him.
He will always cut inside to his left foot without fail, there is never any crossing with his right foot. 
Any defender who studied him should know this.

I know its easier said than done, its like saying, you know Messi is going to walk through your defence so you should be able to stop him but still, Robben being so one-sided is a massive weakness, that players playing at the top level should be able to stop.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

With the insane pace he runs with, all you can probably see when you look at his feet are two blurs


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

so i know that United and City both finishes with draws today....are matches still worth watching? Or should I just not bother?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

City had a pretty good match with Napoli. lots of good attacking


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

robben isn't THAT fast. im not sure why we changed our gameplan to these little shit passes, almost arsenal-esque with overpassing the ball. it cost us dearly when barry tried that pass and the napoli player picked it perfectly, and lavezzi/whoever had way too much pace for lescott.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

redeadening said:


> When he's on, hard to find a possible way to stop him.


From his recent performances, he seems to be on. Lahm, Schweinsteiger, Muller, Robben, Ribery and M. Gomez would be hard pressed to defend against.

This week's results were all awesome. Real Madrid only winning by 1 goal is a bit of a downer, but on a week that Dortmund and Barcelona both drew it's not too shabby.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Robben isn't that fast? You mad son?

Robben is an amazing player. He's the type of player that when dribbling is literally impossible to stop unless you foul him. You just have to hope his final ball fails him, but it usually doesn't.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no, why you ask


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

With the ball at his feet, there are few in the World faster than Robben.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

too bad he wont though


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Robben is so hilariously predictable when he's deployed on the right side you'd think defenders would show him the outside all the time, but they don't seem to. Combine that with his great control when dribbling and pace and he turns out to be harder to mark against than he should.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Great match from Napoli yesterday I hoped for a win but the draw was fair and Inter ahahahaha lost with a team that wasn't even qualified for the CL


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL, Kompany will be their only competent defender against 5 top attacking players.

citeh weren't really arsenal-esque. no-one seemed comfortable on the ball and you didn't know whether to go forward or go back. it's such a fresh system that it just won't work. arsenal have done it for 5+ years so players know it inside-out, citeh always have new faces so don't have any sort of cohesion, ala last night. the transition from defence out to attack is awful. silva-aguero-dzeko-nasri have good understanding but if you can't get the ball up to them it's a bit pointless. your attacking players suit short passing games that are barca-esque, the rest really don't. you barely overplayed, you just didn't know how to get around them, and when you did someone made a shit decision.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shitload of passes with no end result = arsenal


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Only United scored more than us last season. UMADSON?

our passing isn't just to score. if you hold the ball, the other team isn't going to score a whole lot of goals. citeh looked clueless, (edit) in the second half.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that's why i said esque. we were obviously trying to do that with no skillfull passers


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

getting toure back will be a plus, him and kompany will be solid. de jong will be a big plus too, but yet none of those 3 are very successful passers, maybe yaya picking up the ball or micah getting back and picking up the ball will be better. if you are relying on barry distributing to the front then you will just get a shit ton of pressure on you from munich, since all he will do is misplace passes, or pass back to the defence. lescott was a big part of why you looked bad at the back, awful.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gareth Barry will just blast missiles into the top corner from 30 yards. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i will say, barry trying to backheel the ball to toure was hilarious (even though it cost us the goal)


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

^ :lmao 

Barry's attempted shot was the highlight for me. Completely scuffed it in the box and ended up lookng like a complete tool.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Real Madrid star Cristiano Ronaldo thinks some referees allow players to get away with kicking him because he's rich, handsome and a great player - and they're jealous.
> 
> Nursing stitches in his right ankle, Ronaldo slammed the performance of Norwegian referee Svein Moen as "shameful" after Real Madrid started their Champions League campaign with a 1-0 away win over Croatian side Dinamo Zagreb.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

oh my god :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

That is just brilliant :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

that is brilliant :lmao


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Dinamo was great against Real last night. They played with balls.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao Oh lawdy.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Probably true. 

Seriously. Jealousy strikes even the best of us :lmao


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

On the topic of Ribery, he's nowhere near the player he used to be - I'd fully expect Richards to do well against him (if he plays). Robben on the other hand should destroy whoever plays at left back.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Will Robben be match-fit though?

Anyways, Ronaldo is BOSS.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ronaldo speaking truth.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I know I'm jealous.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I think Ribery's definitely on thus far. I expect Munich to tear City up.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I remember thinking Ronaldo was going to be the biggest cock once he left us and would forget all about what Ferguson and the club had done for him. Then he showed some class and respect and totally left me speechless when he praised Ferguson and spoke incredibly well of United. Ironically it was Tevez who ended up showing the most disrespect and he was the player I had most faith in to be a good sport once he found a new club.

That interview just makes me think Ronaldo is a prized cock again. Ridiculously talented but that interview is just hilarious for the stupidity he's showing (assuming he wasn't joking and sadly I doubt he is). Amazes me how he seems to rotate between classy player (the celebration vs Sporting Lisbon and the way he spoke about United after his exit for example) and then obnoxious bellend with an ego unrivalled in football.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He's a character. Without characters football would lack personality.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

He may be a character but he can be an incredibly unlikeable character. Seriously the amount of times he manages to look like such a respectful player and then instantly look a massive cunt is extraordinary. Maybe he's been watching a lot of Roddy Piper promos :side:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He'll be Lawler's tag partner next week, he's bursting with personality!

Plenty of British teams on tonight, not sure who to watch. Will definitely check out Stoke, Brum might be a laugh too.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Happy to take point from Benfica match last night, our experience got us through a game where faults, not surprised SAF went back to his tried & trusted European 4-3-3, slower possession style game. Annoying thing was un balance team had up top & lack of midfielder/s getting up pitch to support attack were far to deep, which left Rooney isolated & easily marked needed help up top, losing ball few times also didn’t help. But credit to Benfica there are a good passing side & did really well imo, could have nicked it at end to.

Expect us to do better next time v Basel at home in match day 2, hopefully have midfielders in that game who be up in final 3rd supporting attacks & maybe LW who doesn’t come inside who keeps width (not disrespect to Park but had no out ball all night apart from Toni who didn’t have best nights by his high standards) Be surprised Park stayed on & Toni replaced by Nani shouldn’t been Nani taking Park place imo, MUFC are not team play narrow like keep width in our game which comes from wingers & fullbacks, Fabio didn’t get forward from LB a great deal when did again lost ball no movement either, while Evra did go forward but ran into traffic so passed it sideways or back or lose ball, something everybody guilty of last night imo.

We can do better which is my main gripe but 2 fantastic goals in game from both sides & I’ll take point & move on to next game as no doubt in my mind that was our toughest game in our group & its now out of the way so I will happily take 1 point in this situations. Next up as I said is Basle at home so we will have to aim for 3 points then & I expect us to play a lot better when that match comes around to.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> I remember thinking Ronaldo was going to be the biggest cock once he left us and would forget all about what Ferguson and the club had done for him. Then he showed some class and respect and totally left me speechless when he praised Ferguson and spoke incredibly well of United. Ironically it was Tevez who ended up showing the most disrespect and he was the player I had most faith in to be a good sport once he found a new club.
> 
> That interview just makes me think Ronaldo is a prized cock again. Ridiculously talented but that interview is just hilarious for the stupidity he's showing (assuming he wasn't joking and sadly I doubt he is). Amazes me how he seems to rotate between classy player (the celebration vs Sporting Lisbon and the way he spoke about United after his exit for example) and then obnoxious bellend with an ego unrivalled in football.


Pfft, you're just jealous of the greatness of Christiano Ronaldo. Search your feelings, you know it to be true.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

:lmao of course I'd love to be earning his amount of money for the amount of work they have to put in. Still think he's a cock a lot of times though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That's definitely true about the characters in football. Living in Melbourne and being brought up on AFL, the variety of characters with in football is certainly something that drew me into the Sport. I remember in my younger days really liking players like Viduka, and Ned Zelic, who'd just say whatever they thought regardless of the consequences, which doesn't tend to happen at all in the AFL where everyone is media trained to buggery, and that any remotely controversial comment is fined by the governing body.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The only thing Bayern should be worried about is KUN and DZEKGOAL up against their CB collection of Van Buyten/Boateng/Badstuber/Breno. Van Buyten is a monster in the air but is pretty slow these days so if Aguero takes him on, he could be in trouble. Breno is still unproven. Badstuber is improving still and Boateng on his day can be good, but they don't come consistently.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

'Arry completely taking the piss with his team selection. Absolute waste of time.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Ronaldo might be being a complete dick, or he honestly may just be trolling because he knows the media will jump on every word he says. Either are plausible possibilities, really.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Renegade™;10317071 said:


> The only thing Bayern should be worried about is KUN and DZEKGOAL up against their CB collection of Van Buyten/Boateng/Badstuber/Breno. Van Buyten is a monster in the air but is pretty slow these days so if Aguero takes him on, he could be in trouble. Breno is still unproven. Badstuber is improving still and Boateng on his day can be good, but they don't come consistently.


Boateng is better off playing his usual left back. Van Buyten and Badstuber seem to be the staple defence of Bayern. That defence is, quite frankly, weak, but they always seem to get by with a good keeper (Neuer) at the post and the attacking possibilities available to them. Van Buyten is getting old, so they really do need a better Centre Back. Badstuber is SWELL tho.

Hopefully, Mancini stays defensive and let Bayern play ball so that he can watch his team get torn apart.

Andre Shevchenko is playing. Evidently, there are ten other men on his team too.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

The problem is, if Barry and Lescott play then they will keep the ball in City's half and Bayern will tear them to pieces, Bayern's defence wouldn't have to even touch the ball, Bayern's midfield will control it if that happens. Schweini ditributing to the wings and beholding some destruction. If Citeh attack, they will score but still get killed on the counter. Robben and Ribery are both rarely fit and on form together, but they are now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

big fan of badstuber. he's young but he impressed in his germany and bayern matches lately

But lahm's ability should be tighter for someone who's got more experience


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Lahm is the German version of Sergio Ramos, just not as strong.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Boateng should be the missing key to sorting out the bayern defence

so far he's done well.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

stoke were unlucky conceding in stoppage time, would have been 3 really good points away from home


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Quim rolling around like a pussy after colliding with the Birmingham striker.

:side:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

German Wade Barrett is refereeing the B'ham City game.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Blues just got a goal back, 2-1 to Braga now. Anybody not watching should tune in, it's a good game with a German Wade Barrett look-a-like.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

united_07 said:


>


Sigged 

Didn't watch any of the matches but heard about some of the results. Stoke sounded very unlucky not to get a win.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, take that Stoke you cunts. :side:



Bananas said:


> That's definitely true about the characters in football. Living in Melbourne and being brought up on AFL, the variety of characters with in football is certainly something that drew me into the Sport. I remember in my younger days really liking players like Viduka, and Ned Zelic, who'd just say whatever they thought regardless of the consequences, which doesn't tend to happen at all in the AFL where everyone is media trained to buggery, and that any remotely controversial comment is fined by the governing body.


The media storm because Dane Swan made a few jokes on Twitter here was hilarious. AFL still owns though.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I hope Stoke wins Europa so that I can make a Tony Pulis "deal with it" gif.

To be honest, even if they don't win I might make it anyways, just because he's Tony Pulis.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

DAT PULIS SWAG


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Tony Pulis should never remove his cap. He looks scary without one.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

EGame said:


> Lmao Milan trolled us so hard.
> 
> 92 minutes of complete domination + 2 minutes where Milan scored 2 goals.
> 
> I do have to say though that Milan defended well, they really held off Barca in the box.


yup, milan is very good at defending, forza milan, in your face barca fans, jajajajajjajajaj, i am happy cause milan is my favourite team and hope it stops the barca domination era


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> do you ever post anything that isn't complete nonsense?


that is not nosense, but he aint the best defender but he is one of the best and dont be suprised if milan turn first cause they are very lucky


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> Thiago Silva is not even close to being as good as Pique or Vidic. Ferdinand, Hummels, Puyol, Kompany to name a few are all better as well. Lucio is as good so he's probably not even the best from Brazil.
> 
> What's next? Gattuso better than Busquets? Pirlo better than Iniesta? Abbiati better than Valdes? Robinho better than Messi? Ibrahimovic better than Villa?


you are just a plain barcelona fan, what nonsense are you talking, silva is not being closed as good of pique or vidic, pls he is better than vidic, only pique is better and not by much and ibra is better than villa and abbiati is at the same level as valdes, think before you talk, dont cry cause barca draw


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> you are just a plain barcelona fan, what crab are you talking, silva is not being closed as good of pique or vidic, pls he is better than vidic, only pique is better and not by much and ibra is better than villa and abbiati is at the same level as valdes, think before you talk, dont cry cause barca draw


I agree, people in these threads talk too much crab.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> you are just a plain barcelona fan, what crab are you talking, silva is not being closed as good of pique or vidic, pls he is better than vidic, only pique is better and not by much and ibra is better than villa and abbiati is at the same level as valdes, think before you talk, dont cry cause barca draw


Oh God.

Just what we need. Another Samee, Evo, Nitromalta clone.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ Ibra being better than Villa.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

reymisteriofan said:


> you are just a plain barcelona fan, what crab are you talking, silva is not being closed as good of pique or vidic, pls he is better than vidic, only pique is better and not by much and *ibra is better than villa* and abbiati is at the same level as valdes, think before you talk, dont cry cause barca draw


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Are we talking about the same Ibra? The one who we booted straight back to Serie A after one season despite spending a fortune to get him?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That was a really bad transfer trying to get him


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Everyone knows he's a proven flop in the Champions League

http://www.goal.com/en-india/news/2...ovic-was-a-little-bit-afraid-of-going-to-camp :lmao



reymisteriofan said:


> what crab are you talking


Name jokes?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DEM CRABS


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Whyd you ever sell eto'o?

He was great


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He was an asshole, apparently.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ooooo crab paste


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*CRAB PEOPLE!*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Find this image sort of disturbing.




Kiz said:


> ooooo crab paste


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

steamed hams said:


>


possobly the best gif i have ever seen.


on ibra, he wasn't bad for barca, he was good but never lived up to the price tag. horrible deal though. certainly not better than villa.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

reymisteriofan said:


> you are just a plain barcelona fan, what crab are you talking, silva is not being closed as good of pique or vidic, pls he is better than vidic, only pique is better and not by much and ibra is better than villa and *abbiati is at the same level as valdes*, think before you talk, dont cry cause barca draw


I'd rate Valdes a bit higher tbh. Abbiati is a good keeper though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Valdes' INTENSEFACE scares off the majority of strikers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The gap between Valdes and Casillas is very large.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Valdes is fantastic, so is Casillas. I wouldn't say the gap is "very large", Casillas is still better but Valdes is perfect for Barca.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The level of skill that separates them isn't really negotiable, going obviously by what I've seen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Is Reina still ahead of Valdes in the spain squad?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

i don't know, but he shouldn't be. reina being ahead of valdes is a joke, especially since most of the team is just barca and valdes plays perfectly in that style. the tactics are different but the core aspects remain of valdes really only needing to handle 1-on-1s, which he is awesome at since spain are usually vulnerable on the counter, rarely do you see a team pass through them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

super joe hart is better than all of them


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

this interests me greatly


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Panda has got great backheel skillz. Look at that tub go...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

like lescott in fifa


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Would you rather start Lescott or the Panda alongside Kompany?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

panda, it showed co-ordination and reaction speed.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I wouldn't call it a large gap between Valdes and Casillas, either. I'd still rate Casillas ahead of him, but Valdes would be a not-very-distant #2.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's pretty ridiculous that Spain have 3 of the top 5 keepers in the World. I'd also say they've got 4 in the top 10 with Diego Lopez too. And if De Gea fulfills his potential, that'll be another top class keeper they have.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Eduardo is better than Valdes.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You mean the Portuguese guy that had a good World Cup but then flopped at Genoa? He's not even fit to lace Valdes' boots.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Flopped @ Genoa lol.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He wasn't a flop but he did struggle at Genoa. The keeper Genoa have now tho, Sebastien THE GREAT Frey, is one of the best in the world. Hugely underrated by most aswell.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Valdes has been better than Casillas for at least the last 2 La Liga seasons. Casillas looked a bit dodgy in the early stages of the World Cup too. I'd still say Casillas is better, but there's very little between them, and I can't think of a better keeper in the world than either of them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Frey's in good form, I'll give you that, but I can't asses him just yet. Chalk that up to me not having followed his career.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Saint Iker is miles above anybody. Valdes is amazing but he's not Saint Iker. The system suits him and he complements it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nitromalta:






3:43 for the second goal.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

that would have been so fucking funny if barca scored another if extra time went on for a bit longer.







GOL DE TOTTENHAM.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Joel said:


> Nitromalta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His reactions will never get old. His reaction to the second goal was as if he'd scored the goal himself :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

PIPPO MIO!!! PIPPO MIO!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Stringer said:


> that would have been so fucking funny if barca scored another if extra time went on for a bit longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0:40 looks like the Italian Richard Keys :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

pippo mio.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao that video is boss


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

lol, they showed that vid on socceram.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> I'd rate Valdes a bit higher tbh. Abbiati is a good keeper though.


maybe, ok i agree


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

tiziano crudeli rules but his best vid is this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE8CZ1GYJWA&feature=related


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Joel said:


> Nitromalta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he is always mad like that when we score a goal lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

will be interesting to see what kind of team Ferguson puts out tomrrow, short on defenders again, smalling, evans, vidic, rafael are all out still.

Should be an easier game based on the fact that Shaqiri is banned for Basel, who is their most important player.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> Nitromalta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh ive only just realised, despite seeing it countless times, that his is the guy on the ladbrokes advert they show every ad break during the football

http://www.tellyads.com/show_movie.php?filename=TA13500


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Madrid in "crisis" now according to the TVE news, Pepe, Coentrão and someone else. I'm sure they'll still beat Ajax at home though.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

the bad thing is that ac milan has a lot of injuries which are very important players, i am scared for the milan vs viktoria, i am afraid milan may not win cause of their injuries, they defeated cesena 1-0, which is not good cause cesena sucks, i just hope milan wins, cause after this, milan will have ibramovic back


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I'm guessing the team tonight will be something like this

------------De gea-------------
fabio-----rio-------jones----evra
nani-----carrick---giggs----park
-------berbatov---welbeck------

Will give Berbatov another chance to prove himself


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wasn't Berbatov's last CL goal like 3 years ago? Owen has the same amount of goals in the CL as Dimi from 3x less matches.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

badstuber out, robben probably not starting due to limited game time.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

How do you feel about that?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

better.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

inter 1-0 up on cska


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Should be an easier game based on the fact that Shaqiri is banned for Basel, who is their most important player.


Nah bro, it's Scott Chipperfield :side:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Hart, Richards, K. Toure, Kompany, Clichy, Barry, Y. Toure, Nasri, Silva, Aguero, Dzeko

Surely their first XI apart from Barry, where De Jong would come in. NO excuse if they are humbled tonight.

Bayern Munich XI v Man City: Neuer, Rafinha, Boateng, Van Buyten, Lahm, Gustavo, Kroos, Schweinsteiger, Muller, Ribery, Gomez 

So, Ribery starts but Robben is out? WTF?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

inter win 3-2. ranieri 2 from 2 now.

ranieri is also the second manager to manage 5 clubs in the champions league too


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

united team

De Gea; Fabio, Jones, Ferdinand, Evra; Valencia, Anderson, Carrick, Giggs, Young; Welbeck
Subs: Lindegaard, Park, Nani, Fletcher, Owen, Berbatov


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

welbeck to score 3


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

You know our defence have been hit with injuries when we have no defender on the bench. Hopefully Smalling and Evans recover quickly and Vidic returns to training soon.

Solid team for United and it appears as if Young will be playing behind Welbeck, which he did for Villa and did very well. Shame Berbatov doesn't get a start as he's absolute quality but I can see him coming on as a substitute. 

I expect a comfortable United win, something like 3-0 or 3-1.

*Edit:* Nevermind, they just said Giggs is going to partner Welbeck up front. I would have liked to have seen Young given a chance up front but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Stringer said:


> Hart, Richards, K. Toure, Kompany, Clichy, Barry, Y. Toure, Nasri, Silva, Aguero, Dzeko
> 
> Surely their first XI apart from Barry, where De Jong would come in. NO excuse if they are humbled tonight.
> 
> ...


called it. robben has only played something like 10 mins last game. still 2 very even teams. so happy lescott is out. plus, de jong is on the bench :hb


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

i can only see a domination from munich in terms of posession. their midfield should control the game. very good side. problem for city is getting ball out of their own half so they can allow their forward players to create opportunities.

predicting a 3-1 to munich.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

2-2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

1-0 to us.

i think their defence looks a bit slow, and guys like silva can take advantage of that and put aguero through on goal. our defense needs to be as tight as a glove though


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

2-1 Munich.

3-1 United.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll go with 2-2 for Munich/City. Should be a fantastic, enthrilling game to watch.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

lol at Stringer's clear disrespect to City.

City may lose, but they won't be humbled or dominated.

I'm going for a 1-1 draw.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh and Man Utd will put 4 or 5 past Basel.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is Barry playing? If he is, he should bring lube because Schweiny is going to rip him a new one.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good to see the australian broadcasters saying kompany is average again. fucking idiots


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The Allianz looks incredible on the outside, completely red.

I wonder if Didier is there?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Joel said:


> lol at Stringer's clear disrespect to City.
> 
> City may lose, but they won't be humbled or dominated.
> 
> I'm going for a 1-1 draw.


not really.

not saying they will be humbled, but if they were there is really no excuse.

and if they play like they did against napoli and constantly inviting pressure then bayern will control it in the middle of the park and have the lions share of the posession, as they wouldn't allow city to have the ball back as easily as napoli did. and add to this that this is at the allianz and there's no disrespect there whatsoever. just an observation off of that game.

all depends on tactics from both sides and how well toure plays. very hard game to predict but off what i know a 3-1 sounds fair. you never know, citeh could pin them back early and silva could be able to work some magic and could end up 3-1 to citeh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

micah and gael already showing why they're better selections at fullback due to their pace (and micah's strength)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

City look like scoring. Silva and Richards both should've had penalties.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Inter won,Napoli are winning we will win tomorrow and Lazio and Udinese can win on thursday would be great if all 5 win


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we should be running at van buyten as much as possible. looks very slow.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jesus take barry off. useless.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Twice in 3 minutes Barry has made a dreadful mistake and Bayern have almost scored.

This is like England/Germany all over again.

So unlucky Hart. He did excellently there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and to the surprise of no one bayern score. 2 super saves from joe hart, defenders nowhere to be seen


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

May have to apologise to Stringer...

Dzeko wants DAT LAHM ass :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh for fucks sake

fucking disgusting defending

both goals have been from no more than 3 yards out. maybe we should be expecting hart to score our fucking goals too


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

That was a penalty. Doesn't matter 2-0


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao @ Hart getting literally no help again after making yet another great save


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

City getting humbled. Kompany looking average 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

apology accepted joel 8*D

the game has gone as i more or less thought. apart from that early spell where i thought aguero was going to score.

kompany has been poor, in fact the whole defence has on the goals. feel for joe hart there.

could have been 3 if schweini would have scored the sitter, although in fairness city had one stonewall pen turned down.

and :lmao @ dzeko on lahm.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Half time and United are 2-0 up against Basel. I can still see Sir Alex being somewhat negative as our defending has been very sloppy in places and Basel could have easily capitalised but haven't. Welbeck has scored two goals with the second being clinical after a superb pass by Giggs. Speaking of Giggs, two more assists in Champions League action. However, Giggs has given the ball away a lot, probably the most for us to allow Basel to counter attack, which they haven't done that well.

Fabio has been fantastic in both attack and defending; he lost his man at one point otherwise, he's been solid by intercepting in the Basel passes and using his strength to win the ball and hold the ball. He's been brilliant and a huge improvement from his performance against Benfica. Both Young and Valencia have been dangerous, Carrick has been decent and Anderson has been good with some impressive runs into Basel's final third.

De Gea hasn't had much to do despite the many Basel chances, Ferdinand was great in winning the ball when Basel looked to attack when it was 2 versus 2 and Jones and Evra have played well.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Two good finishes from Welbeck, and both goals came from assists from Giggs. But the defence is looking very shaky, fabio, despite being dangerous going forward, has let the guy he is marking run through a couple of times. If Basel knew how to hit the target they could of had 2-3 goals by now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cannot get over how awful barry truly is. i dont care how unfit de jong is, he wouldnt have let ribery embarass him like that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Not to mention his mis-placed pass for the first goal, and him being beaten to the ball in the box for the header that pre-cursed the second goal. Barry never disappoints, he's consistently garbage.

There should have been 3 penalties, 2 for City and 1 for Bayern. I think Bayern will score a third and City will score late-on.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

would much rather take him out, put an extra man in defence and play yaya by himself.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

cannot wait till barry is in the lineup for England next summer :side:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

no wilshere? big gary will do the job


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

him captaining england a few months ago was a depressing reflection on the current state of the england team


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

good save from de Gea


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WHY THE FUCK IS BARRY STILL ON THE FIELD

WHY ARE WE TAKING OFF A STRIKER WHEN WE NEED 3 GOALS

what the fuck


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Down 2-0. Take of striker for defensive midfielder.

Oh Roberto...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

2-0 down?

Lets take off our striker and bring on another defensive midfielder :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Well done United, you defend shit and go and concede a goal.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah no wonder dzeko is furious. basically had no supply and is basically being told he's been poor. jesus.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Well done Evra, you dumb fuck.

2-2.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and now there's some kind of mini revolt on the bench. fuckfuckfuck


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Dzeko throws tracksuit to the ground, Tevez refusing to warm up :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

2-2 :side:

de Gea couldnt really do anything about either goal really, evra let his man run and let him put in a great cross for basel to head in for the second goal


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Poor De Gea, makes a world class save and has to put up with a shit defence. United's defending he been embarrassing.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao brilliant.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao Man Utd.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we must have the slowest buildup plays on the planet.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

city look embarassingly out of their depth. unrest on bench, that's what you get dealing with big egos sorry.

munich have schooled them today.

mancini decisions bemusing.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

evra has been shocking


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Evra has been absolutely useless second half.

Great, Fabio might be injured.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

now zabaletta's mad. i know mancini wasnt much of a personality manager, but fucking hell. absolutely small time to have players bickering on the bench

MILNER ON FOR BARRY PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLAY HIM AS A STRIKER


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we're taking off NASRI!?

is he even watching the game? seriously


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

FINALLY


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

PENALTY TO BASEL :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Fuck this shit, seriously.

United have been absolutely shit and deserve to be 3-2 down.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:no:

we need smalling, evans and vidic back

evra is still only jogging when tracking back


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

is this real life?

united losing to basel and citeh losing to munich. 






OH WHAT A NIGHT.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Did I just see a United fan saying they miss Johnny Evans? :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I just can't believe how poor United have been, at home also!

We really need Rooney, Hernandez, Vidic, Smalling, Cleverley and Rafael back.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pros:
joe hart

cons:
outnumbered to the ball every time
absolutely shit defending
so much slower
so much weaker, physically and mentally
shocking tactical decisions
playing defensively even when needing goals
ribery being able to cut inside every single time he has it with nothing being done
looking so incredibly out of depth even though most of our squad have played champions league
gareth barry playing more than 30 minutes
dzeko being taken off was a disgrace
kolo looking incredibly unfit
kompany playing his worst game for the club
having fullbacks with no defensive qualities
being absolutely raped in the midfield

absolute con:
tevez refusing to come on when asked. get that cunt out of here. idc what's happening, you dont fucking do that.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

United are 3-2 down and what do we do? Why lose the ball of course.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

de jong in for dzeko was how mancini should have started the game, you can't be playing 4-2-3-1 away to bayern. but making that change when you're 2-0 down was bizarre. cokelo and barry in particular have been terrible.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh yeah and silva having absolutely no influence whatsoever since about the 30th minute too


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

YOUNG


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

David Moyes is the only other manager who would bring a striker off for a midfielder when his team needs a goal, other than Mancini of course.

Amazed at this United scoreline to be honest.

BASTARD. Just scored. FFS.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

GET IN YOUNG!!!!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

and there's the cliche 90th minute united goal


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

The londoners will show the mancs how its done tomorrow night 8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Overrated said:


> The londoners will show the mancs how its done tomorrow night 8*D


Of course *smug*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just waiting for olympakos to win about 4-0 now

well, good job humiliating yourselves again city.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

3-3 and a joke of a performance from United. They're very lucky to be walking away with a point to be honest. Their worst performance of the season thus far. I thought they were fairly poor against Benfica (first half), they were terrible here. United were good at times in attack but also very careless; they were careless in possession, in midfield and in defence. One of the worst defensive displays I've ever seen and I'm outraged by it. Poor De Gea.

God bless Ashley Young is all I can say.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Man Utd are lucky to have 2 points instead of 0. Looks like the group isn't so easy after all. 8*D


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

berbatov shows why he doesnt fit in with this current team, has an easy pass across with box for a tap in for someone but decides to try and do it himself in the 95th minute.

Would not be surprised if Evra is dropped for the next game, had a terrible game, and has been slowing going downhill as a player over the past year


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Even Giggs and Park played poor. Sure, Giggs got the two assists, with the second assist being a wonderful through ball but other than that he kept losing the ball as did Park. Evra though I agree, was shocking and the worst United player on the pitch.

Young worked his socks off at the end there.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Seb said:


> and there's the cliche 90th minute united goal












You mad? Of course you're not, you're a Barca fan. What you got to be mad about?

Nah, we were very good attacking-wise in the first half but for the whole night we were abysmal in defence. Absolutely shocking. But it's good to see the never say die spirit again even when the chips where down.

Basel probably deserved to win really but I'll glady take the point. Fergie needs to give a few of those players a boot up the hole though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Would not be surprised if Evra is dropped for the next game, had a terrible game, and has been slowing going downhill as a player over the past year


And play who? You're more or less dead at the back, no?

Funny night of European football.

But it doesn't Mata now. It's all about tomorrow :side:


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

the luck of united strikes again


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Joel said:


> And play who? You're more or less dead at the back, no?


Evans has played there before and done well.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> And play who? You're more or less dead at the back, no?
> 
> Funny night of European football.
> 
> But it doesn't Mata now. It's all about tomorrow :side:


evans or fabio if fit


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> the luck of united strikes again


how was that luck?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> the luck of united strikes again


if its luck, why does it happen every time?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nitromalta said:


> the luck of united strikes again


FORZA BITTERNESS! 8*D


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Mancini just confirmed that Tevez refused to play. Fucking disgrace.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

tevez is a scumbag. let him rot in the reserves for the rest of his contract. going on strike in the middle of a game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Should be sent to train with the youth team. or womens team. Tevez is wrong.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Once a cunt, always a cunt.

Except when he was doing his stuff for United, obviously....


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Souness shooting on Tevez is brilliant :lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Seb said:


> tevez is a scumbag. let him rot in the reserves for the rest of his contract. going on strike in the middle of a game.


Agreed. Fucking twat.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I still find it hard to believe Tevez was ever seen as a sympathetic character by anyone ever. I've always hated the bastard.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Money is no object to City. It's clear the guy loves to play. Get him as far away from the club as possible and don't play him again, whilst making him see out the remainder of his contract. That'd hit him hard and it's what he deserves. You don't need that sort of negative influence harming the team.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> how was that luck?


scoring in the injury time after playing a crap 2nd half(at least that's what they told me cuz I was watching another game)....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I heard there was a fight or an argument on the City bench. What was that all about?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> scoring in the injury time after playing a crap 2nd half(at least that's what they told me cuz I was watching another game)....


That's not luck. Luck would be if it was offside, or if there was a foul in the build up. Football games last 90 minutes. United have a persistent habit of scoring goals at the end of games and it's of credit to them.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

easy group and united are 3rd. so this GREAT united depth then :side:

and yeah, hopefully london will regain some pride tomorrow. probably lose to olympiacos though lolol.

loltevez. quality. agree with joel. souness SHOOTING on tevez was hilarious.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Tevez REFUSED to come on for City? Fucking hell.

Didn't watch United (recorded it) but from the sounds of things, we looked abysmal.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> That's not luck. Luck would be if it was offside, or if there was a foul in the build up. Football games last 90 minutes. United have a persistent habit of scoring goals at the end of games and it's of credit to them.


if it is a habit it is luck too...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Tevez is finished with City according to Mancini. He has said that to the written press, SSN says.



> if it is a habit it is luck too...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Stringer said:


> easy group and united are 3rd. so this GREAT united depth then :side:
> .


united do have depth, but its difficult when you have smalling, evans, vidic and rafael all injured in defence, along with rooney and hernandez


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> if it is a habit it is luck too...


This doesn't even make any sense?


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> if it is a habit it is luck too...


FORZA- wait, what the fuck?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

You can see how injuries and playing basically every game full throttle has taken its toll on the team. Too many players out is only going to lead to fatigue and worsening performances. Welbeck though, gotta like the lad.

Tight group, though, a win in the next game and a draw in the Basel/Benfica game could easily put us on top of the table.

Tevez, what a cunt. I'm sure when he comes out in a couple of days and says it's all a mistake and he loves City, in the 30th or so grovelling press conference since he joined the club, most of their fans will be in love with him again, muttering words like 'bulldog spirit' and 'proper footballer', but I love in hope that this is the moment that will make everyone left realise he's a prick.

EDIT:



Nitromalta said:


> if it is a habit it is luck too...


FORZA NONSENSE!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

So where does Tevez go now?

West Ham? 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I would love to see him back in a Hammers shirt, just to watch him deal with Big Sam's angel pass tactics.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

when arsenal had their back 4 out people said we had shit depth though, no sympathy for us whatsoever. not saying united don't have depth but when people say they have best squad in world and they nearly lose to basel...

tevez making an apology won't do shit. doesn't give a fuck about the club, manager, players or fans, evidently. a cunt who should be sent on loan to crewe. his job is a footballer, he gets paid 200k+ a week to do it. that's like anyone going to work and sitting in their car all day because they don't agree with something.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Tevez made an apology and got away with it, at least with the majority of City fans, after saying he wanted to leave and straight up dissing their home (because as we know, every City fan was born, bred and has never left Manchester 8*D). I don't think it'd work this time, though.

No-ones asking for sympathy, it's just a fact really. Although the fact we can play Fabio, Rio, Jones and Evra with 5 defenders out shows we have good depth in the squad, with the first choice strikers and a couple of midfielders out, we're going to struggle. Can't excuse the rest of the team for not performing while they're out, though.

If we deserve sympathy, it's for the fact we won't have Bebe back until next year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just saw Madrid's first goal.

brb, going to beat one out...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Got a link to that goal?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Got a link to that goal?



http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/golazo!-cristiano-ronaldo-ajax-15464482/


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stringer said:


> when arsenal had their back 4 out people said we had shit depth though, no sympathy for us whatsoever. not saying united don't have depth but *when people say they have best squad in world and they nearly lose to basel...*
> 
> tevez making an apology won't do shit. doesn't give a fuck about the club, manager, players or fans, evidently. a cunt who should be sent on loan to crewe. his job is a footballer, he gets paid 200k+ a week to do it. that's like anyone going to work and sitting in their car all day because they don't agree with something.


And what people would these be?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

so much for the EPL (waiting to be attacked for this comment) 

combined CL and EL, EPL clubs (well one Championship club in EL) have won 1 in 10


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I thought Gomis' goal was better tbh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hajduk1911 said:


> so much for the EPL (waiting to be attacked for this comment)
> 
> combined CL and EL, EPL clubs (well one Championship club in EL) have won 1 in 10


Who won that one game, btw?

8*D



Seb said:


> I thought Gomis' goal was better tbh.


Your Barca blood is seeping through right dere :side:

It was a great lob, though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is hoping Mata is feeling killer against his old club tomorrow


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> And what people would these be?


Probably the same people who thought Arsenal had world class team in 07/08 finishing 3rd in the league and without a trophy in all competitions.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol Tevez. What a joke. 

How the hell did Man U draw against Basel? Still expect them to fully go through top of the group though. 



Stringer said:


> not saying united don't have depth but when people say they have best squad in world and they nearly lose to basel...


Man U are Barca now?



Nitromalta said:


> if it is a habit it is luck too...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ManU will take the 6 points against Otelul but if they keep "fooling around" with their lineups in the CL I can see Benfica topping the group. Of course, ManU usually has a one off in the group stage and this was definetely it, but credit to Basel for at least trying to play in OT, they didn't bunker there like 90% of EPL clubs


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

FREEEEEIII!

MANURE UNITED!

Lucky to even save a point.

:side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I have a delayed response because I just got done watching three games (United/Basel, Madrid/Ajax, and City/Munich). Well City/Munich is at halftime and I'm looking forward to seeing the riff on the bench in the next half. I was really shocked to see United throw away the lead. Basel played really well, Streller and Frei had a great game. Strellar was a constant threat for much of the second half. There was some really uncharacteristic defending by United. Would have been something to see it end 3-2 to Basel at Old Trafford, but a draw is enough to talk about I guess. 

Madrid looked very good against Ajax. The first goal was so fun to watch. I'm supposed to hate on Madrid, but I can't help but enjoying watching this team have great performances. Bayern- now we know which Super Mario really matters. 

And fuck Tevez, refusing to play midgame when you are on the bench. No loyalty from that cunt, and he should just fuck off from football altogether. Go be a drama queen picking up garbage in Argentina or something.

As far as tomorrow goes, I will be delighted with a draw. Valencia away is gonna be a hard fixture. Hope we don't play Lampard, he's been poor recently. The midfield we fielded last weekend looked a lot more capable. Hopefully Torres keeps scoring for us like he's been doing recently (can't believe I can actually say this sentence, am I dreaming WTF?)


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*3-3


fuck!*_


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Good. rockhead is back. now stay here


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

united_07 said:


> http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/golazo!-cristiano-ronaldo-ajax-15464482/


fapfapfap


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

FORZA TEVEZ


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tevez gonna Tevez 

I already feel bad for the next club who has to deal with that cunt.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Mario Gomez.

kthnxbi.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cancel his contract, idc how much it costs. you dont do that. dzeko comes off, a prime chance for you to prove yourself, and you refuse to come on? ..... fuck you.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seriously, these results are frickin awesome.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the first madrid goal was a masterclass of passing. orgasmic


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

lol Tevez, that is all.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

united's saving grace is their shitty group.

city is going to have to do some work in the return legs vs napoli and bayern. not sure i trust them to surpass one of these two. certainly plausible, however. tevez dramaqueenery, aside.

real quick, tho: why was mancini's first sub off the bench De Jong ... for Dzeko? That made no sense. Down two goals? GET DEFENSIVE!

Apparenly, that the gasoline to start the fire. Tevez was pissed he wasn't subbed on for Dzeko. What an odd situation.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

what I meant on United is that if u score many last minutes goals it is thanks to luck too but anyways United will win the group


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

So if you're good at consistently doing it, then it's luck, but if it only happens rarely, then it's not luck?

FORZA NO LOGIC


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm sure somebody could do a better photoshop but I'm shit at the program.


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

Man City = Bush League



Nitromalta said:


> what I meant on United is that if u score many last minutes goals it is thanks to luck too but anyways United will win the group


You have potential. Keep going.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BUSINESS IS ABOUT TO PICK UP!

Looking forward the game tonight. Valencia is a tough team, especially at home, but we've won 2-1 both times we went to the Mestalla (when Villa and Silva played for them), so I see no reason why we can't go out there looking for a win tonight.

The question will be who do we start wit up front?

You have Torres who has scored in his last two games and will relish playing in Spain, but he isn't going to see game time for a while after, because of the suspension. Plus, if he scores, what will happen next? As scoring seems to turn him into a retard.

Then you have Drogba who has just come back from injury, who will be starting in the next 3 games for sure and he also got a goal on the weekend.

It's a tough call to make. Hopefully AVB will make the correct one.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

manchester united draw against basel, that is bad, maybe injuries i guess so, manchester city loss 2-0 against bayer munich, bad for manchester city, i have doubts they will qualify cause napoli defeated villareal 2-0, tevez is a cunt, he need to gtfo for his attitude. tevez is a disgrace to soccer, very sad to hear this, i actually liked him, i was sad. kaka is back on form, yes this is awesome. thank god inter won, so they dont disgrace italy anymore. hopefully ac milan has no problems defeating viktoria. i hope barca loses but i am 100% sure that would not happen. Yesterday champions league proved that epl teams are overrated. hopefully this year barca does not win the champions league.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Foreshadowed said:


> 3-3 and a joke of a performance from United. They're very lucky to be walking away with a point to be honest. Their worst performance of the season thus far. I thought they were fairly poor against Benfica (first half), they were terrible here. United were good at times in attack but also very careless; they were careless in possession, in midfield and in defence. One of the worst defensive displays I've ever seen and I'm outraged by it. Poor De Gea.
> 
> God bless Ashley Young is all I can say.


they deserve to lose, i wish they just loss, 


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > That's not luck. Luck would be if it was offside, or if there was a foul in the build up. Football games last 90 minutes. United have a persistent habit of scoring goals at the end of games and it's of credit to them.
> ...


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> they deserve to lose, i wish they just loss,
> 
> 
> > It was luck, scoring at injury time is luck, they had a horrible second half from what i heard. it is the same luck that milan had against barca.
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why is there a difference between scoring in injury time and scoring in normal time? shouldnt it therefore be lucky to score at anytime then? lucky would be if young was offside when he scored.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> yeah that's right finally someone intelligent


Thank God someone else on our incredibly high IQ level finally popped up. We're better than the rest of those peasants.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

BkB Hulk said:


> Thank God someone else on our incredibly high IQ level finally popped up. We're better than the rest of those peasants.


Only Gunner14 could match him, both fine intellectuals.

Anyway, Souness telling it like it is. Best pundit on telly at the moment.






Why more pundits aren't like that, I'll never know. Unfortunately most are like Mark Hughes was last night, snivelling little shits. Show some balls, for God sake.
''The thing with Carlos is, he always wants to play.''

Erm...Mark, he refused to play!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

heres a good article about united scoring late goals, its stupid to say its luck if it keeps on happening all the time.



> "It's a quality that's part of our history," Sir Alex Ferguson said. A whole chapter of the Manchester United story could be devoted to the team's last-minute winners and, for the victims, it can be soul-destroying in the extreme. Ferguson's men have reserved their most callous acts this season for their neighbours: 90+6, 90+2, 90+3.
> 
> The first thing to know is that it is no fluke. Other teams can wilt when the heat of the battle is so near to being intolerable. But this is what distinguishes Ferguson's team: they do not get flustered and they do not resort to long balls, hoping for a lucky ricochet, when they can trust the passing game that has kept them at the top of English football for so long in the first place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

reymisteriofan said:


> It was luck, scoring at injury time is luck, they had a horrible second half from what i heard. it is the same luck that milan had against barca.


what a load of crab


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

At the end of the day the reason United often score late is we're usually the ones trying to win the game. How often do you see sides at OT or at their own ground just hoof the ball up and park the bus hoping to weather the storm in the closing moments of a game vs United? I understand why they prefer to defend and not risk attacking but at the end of the day they just invite more pressure on themselves by giving United the ball repeatedly and more often than not we find one pass/bit of play and capitalise.

The great teams play to the final whistle, instead of accepting defeat. Barcelona at Chelsea demonstrated their will to win by their refusal to give in, if more teams attacked the bigger teams and kept possession better they may not concede as many late goals. Cheaply giving away possession and setting up a mentality that 'we'll hang onto our lead' is usually what beats most teams, you give United/Arsenal/Barca/Chelsea the ball with 2-3 minutes of injury time left and make no effort to retain possession and you're asking for trouble because they're bound to create at least 1 chance during this time and more often than not that's all the best teams need, 1 more chance.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

> On Tuesday night, Mancini said Tevez "refused" to come on as a second-half substitute against Bayern Munich as City trailed 2-0 in their Champions League Group A match at the Allianz Arena.
> 
> The Argentina international has since issued a statement denying that he refused to enter the fray, while saying a misunderstanding was at the root of the dispute with Mancini, who indicated that Tevez's time at City may now be over.
> 
> ...


http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...ked-carlos-tevez-dispute-with-mancini?cc=4716


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

So scoring in injury time is luck? Hilarious logic. So flawed, that there's just nothing more I can say. Did Gunner14 recruit some followers?

Also, he scored in the 89th minute actually. 89 mins and 42 secs I think it was to be exact. NOT IN INJURY TIME 8*D.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

lolTevez.

Frustrated at being overlooked? Jeez, I wonder why he is being overlooked? Hmm...

It's not that Man Utd are lucky that they score in the dying minutes of the game. It's because they are cunts. Everyone knows that by now :side:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I believe Tevez's side of story here. Not because Tevez is any credible with what he says but bringing on a defender when losing a game is Mancini at his best.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

maybe he brought De jong on to try and break up bayerns movement going forward and re-gain some much needed possession then bring on Tevez but oh no he refused to play.
Last night with tevez looks like the straw that broke the camels back..he don't deserve to put the blue shirt on _ever _again he has got the quality but his attitude is awful


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He already said he wanted to calm things down for a few minutes as he felt like City were going to concede a third. Hence why it was about 5 minutes after De Jong came on that he told Tevez to go on. Not that it's any of Tevez's business whatsoever how the manager chooses to use his substitutes. He's a disgrace and no-one's buying his side of the story. I wonder if City could cancel his contract / sack him, and still keep hold of his registration details for the next couple of years.

Barcelona being shown in HD tonight, unlike last week. I look forward to them putting seven past Bate.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

de jong was brought on to try and get something in the midfield. bayern had posession so easily so de jong was brought on to sit in front of the back 4 and try to set up play from there. why would mancini come out and say that tevez will never play for him again etc etc if he's lying? tevez has said numerous times he doesnt want to be there, mancini trusted him to be a professional and tevez fucked him over. oh boohoo de jong got to go on before you. you're getting paid 200k a week. you do what youre told. apparently he was warming up but after de jong got brought on he was going to come on next, to which he refused to warm up and questioned as to why he should warm up again.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Joel said:


> Just saw Madrid's first goal.
> 
> brb, going to beat one out...


ronaldo's pass was fap worthy too. that back flick thing.



Nige™ said:


> Probably the same people who thought Arsenal had world class team in 07/08 finishing 3rd in the league and without a trophy in all competitions.












so you think our team in 07/08 wasn't world class? so many reasons why this is so dumb.



Kiz said:


> de jong was brought on to try and get something in the midfield. bayern had posession so easily so de jong was brought on to sit in front of the back 4 and try to set up play from there. why would mancini come out and say that tevez will never play for him again etc etc if he's lying? tevez has said numerous times he doesnt want to be there, mancini trusted him to be a professional and tevez fucked him over. oh boohoo de jong got to go on before you. you're getting paid 200k a week. you do what youre told. apparently he was warming up but after de jong got brought on he was going to come on next, to which he refused to warm up and questioned as to why he should warm up again.


^ that. de jong would have won ball efficiently and spreaded it out so you could attack. i could see where mancini was coming from.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Barcelona being shown in HD tonight, unlike last week. I look forward to them putting seven past Bate.


Wait... Sky didn't take their HD cameras to the Camp Nou, but they are taking them to BATE (I don't know what their stadium is called)?


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

:no: fuck Zenit


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

damnit. Olymapiacos isn't starting Fetfatzidis. THE GREEK MESSI~!

Shame. Really wanted to see him play.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chelsea Starting XI: Cech; Bosingwa, Luiz, Terry, Cole; Ramires, Mikel, Lampard; Mata, Torres, Malouda.
Subs: Turnbull, Ivanovic, Romeu, Meireles, Kalou, Anelka, Drogba.

Valencia Starting XI: D. Alves; Miguel, Rami, Víctor Ruiz, Jordi Alba; Albelda, Éver; Pablo, Canales, Mathieu; Soldado.
Subs: Guaita, Bruno Saltor, Maduro, Jonas, Feghouli, Parejo, Piatti.

Both Lampard and Mikel?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm still waiting to hear who said Man United had the best squad in the world, Strings :side:.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

have a bad feeling about this game. not unlike every other game this season :side:

i think that xi is pretty good considering we have 9 players out with RVP, Gibbs and Ramsey on the bench tbh. Would have liked Park to start though. 
SUBS: Fabianski, Jenkinson, Gibbs, Coquelin, Ramsey, Park, Van Persie.

EDIT: @ SA, i heard a few people say it on SSN and in the general media. obviously shite journs but it has been said.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Wait... Sky didn't take their HD cameras to the Camp Nou, but they are taking them to BATE (I don't know what their stadium is called)?


They only show two games in HD, on SS HD2 and SS HD4, last time the games were on a Tuesday, meaning ITV weren't showing one of the home teams play, whereas this time they are showing Valencia/Chelsea, so that frees up a spot for Barcelona on HD4.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm assuming tonight is Arsenal's annual rape-age of a European minnow at the Emirates. I'll go with 6-1.

2-0 for Chelsea.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Seb, Barca ain't doing shit against Bate. Obviously never heard of Filipp RUDIK, previously of FC Naftan Novopolotsk. Best midfielder in Europe. Will run the game.

Prediction 3-1 to the Arsenal.

2-1 to Chelsea.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> They only show two games in HD, on SS HD2 and SS HD4, last time the games were on a Tuesday, meaning ITV weren't showing one of the home teams play, whereas this time they are showing Valencia/Chelsea, so that frees up a spot for Barcelona on HD4.


Oh yeah of course - red button.

Not happy with both Lampard and Mikel starting. Can see us moving the ball around slow tonight. Still confident of getting something though. But with our leaky defence, it will be tough.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Tevez was absolutely unprofessional for what he did but all of this serves Man City right for not shipping him out to that Brazillian Club and asking for more money. The guy doesn't want to stay so don't hang on to the money and just ship him to whomever for whatever price.

Man City has done everything possible for him, but he doesn't want it anymore, so there is only one way out. Kinda like a love saga...

I have to say Mancini brought this on him. And, it only makes him look like a retard for saying that Tevez won't play anymore for City. As if he ever wanted after last season...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Razor King said:


> Tevez was absolutely unprofessional for what he did but all of this serves Man City right for not shipping him out to that Brazillian Club and asking for more money. The guy doesn't want to stay so don't hang on to the money and just ship him to whomever for whatever price.
> 
> Man City has done everything possible for him, but he doesn't want it anymore, so there is only one way out. Kinda like a love saga...
> 
> I have to say Mancini brought this on him. And, it only makes him look like a retard for saying that Tevez won't play anymore for City. As if he ever wanted after last season...


This whole post is complete nonsense, it doesn't "serve them right" at all, he signed a contract. Mancini hasn't brought this on himself either, going by that logic any manager who doesn't want to sell one of their players has themselves to blame when they refuse to play for them. Modric didn't do it for Spurs. Fabregas didn't do it at Arsenal. There's tons more examples. Plus, City actually tried to offload Tevez anyway. Tevez is a twat, and the only person who deserves blame in this debacle is him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hey Torres... How about you appeal for a penalty. That was clear as day.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

good goal from chamberlain


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

AOC is kinda good. 

Hmm.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AOC sounds like he's proving to be a well worth investment for the future.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't really choose which game to watch, probably keep flicking through. Missed the AOC goal. Watching the game now though and he looks an exciting player.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

whats with all the empty seats at Marseille v BvB?

Odd.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Good block from Arteta, got to finish those though.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Barca just scored their 2nd. Fucking good goal. Shite defending.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

nice through ball from Rosicky.

Great finish from Ayew. 1-0 Marseille.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bate are parking everyone behind the ball apart from Kezman.

Not a great match to watch so far. Messi just scored, though it might've been an own goal. Oh, 2-0 now, delicious goal and good header from Pedro.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice header, Olympiakos bring one back.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kezman? That's where he's ended up then.










Another one of Roman's Randomers.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

it really should be 2-2 right now. Olympiacos should have had a goal on their first corner.

Arsenal needs to dump the zonal marking on corners. They're getting shredded.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I wouldn't call him a randomer, Kezman was banging them in for PSV, he looked a great signing at the time for Chelsea. You can say it's just the Dutch league, but look how RVN and now Suarez turned out. Obviously he ended up being garbage for Chelski, but signings like Sidwell, Ben Haim and Jarosik were far more WTF.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

193 for MESSI, absolute howler by the keeper.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

193? shit son. 

our marking and defending as a whole for olympiacos' goal was full of LOL. AOC was good though, and per dealt with things pretty well, and sagna grew torwards the end of the half. arsh was poor, as was rosicky especially after olympiacos got a goal back.

oh, and i dig olympiacos' crest, boss.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chelsea are pretty awful in attack tonight - as predicted. Torres should have had a penalty at the beginning of the game, but he didn't even appeal. But now, he is appealing for every little touch he is getting.

We don't look creative at all out there. I know we're away in a tough European tie, but we still need to show more than we are on the attack.

Valencia aren't much better, tbf. Soldado, Canales, Pablo and Banega look dangerous though.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

what happened to mceachran? would rather start him than lampard-mikel. i hope AVB isn't starting lampard just to appease him and to keep the media quiet.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Both Chelsea & Valencia have been sloppy as hell in the first half. Chelsea have been worse though, Valencia have looked very dangerous at times. 0 - 0 is a very fair result though thus far.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Stringer said:


> what happened to mceachran? would rather start him than lampard-mikel. i hope AVB isn't starting lampard just to appease him and to keep the media quiet.


He needs to start playing, that's for sure. Hopefully AVB will realise this soon.

I just want more urgency in the second half. I understand we can't go all out on the attack at Valencia, but we have to look to impose ourselves on Valencia.

Ramires is so much quality. He goes past players like they are not there. If he gets injured, we are screwed.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I just feel the need to reiterate that Rosicky is not a football.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn what a save. Torres should have scored.

Edit 

Lampard with a "fuck the haters" goal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LAMPARD!

I KNEW HE COULD DO IT!

I NEVER DOUBTED HIM!





















:$


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Fat Frank! Great finish.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

What a fucking effort by that Olympiakos winger.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chelsea just defended like me in FIFA. And believe me that is not good!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kalou needs to pack his bags and get the fuck out of this club.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Did I hear 'Kalouda' on commentary then? 8*D

Well taken penalty. Crazy to give that away then, just crazy.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Simple penalty is simple. 1-1


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Did I hear 'Kalouda' on commentary then? 8*D
> 
> Well taken penalty. Crazy to give that away then, just crazy.


You were not mistaken.

I heard it too. Hilarious.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Goldado.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

God get the fuck out of here Kalou. I was dreading Kalou coming on ahead of Drogba, and this confirms why Kalou should only see action after Torres, Drogba, Anelka, Sturridge, and yes even Lukaku. Really wouldn't give a crap if he left in January, since we already have enough striking options anyways. A match we should have seen a victory in. Really annoyed with the result, but props to Diego Alves making some super saves.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Anelka should have buried that late chance. Guy never takes those big moments.

But Kalou... Fucking terrible.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Great game for RE ZLATANNNNN! FORZA MILAN!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Seb said:


> This whole post is complete nonsense, it doesn't "serve them right" at all, he signed a contract. Mancini hasn't brought this on himself either, going by that logic any manager who doesn't want to sell one of their players has themselves to blame when they refuse to play for them. Modric didn't do it for Spurs. Fabregas didn't do it at Arsenal. There's tons more examples. Plus, City actually tried to offload Tevez anyway. Tevez is a twat, and the only person who deserves blame in this debacle is him.


Ugh... Read the "whole post..."

Who suffered last night due to Tevez's behaviour? The club? Mancini? Or Tevez? Honestly, Tevez doesn't care what goes on at Man City and you DO NOT keep such a player. It is as simple as that.

Man City could have sold Tevez for a reduced fee to the Brizillian Club like we sold Fabregas to Barca for a much lesser fee. But they did not. Fabregas signed a contract too and he loved Arsenal, but it was all clear for 2 seasons that he wanted to leave. His love didn't allow him to act as Tevez did. Despite, all of this, we were forced to sell Fabregas for a much lesser value and we did sell him. We could have held on for another season and ultimately something disheartening could have happened. But Wenger was smart enough to know when enough was enough. Mancini wasn't.

Tevez is a cunt. And that cunt is causing a major unrest in a big club--off the pitch and last night, ON the pitch. Who deserved what, eh?

We aren't talking about every manager; we are talking of Mancini and his stupidity here. Man City is facing the backlash because this incident won't do any good for a team filled with egos. The club has more value than a player, but when a player can shake the club; yeah, guess holding on for the money they don't even need is a good decision!

In Football, 2 + 2 doesn't equal 4.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I laughed when I saw Kalou coming on. He didn't disappoint. (Y)

Shakhtar only drawing with APOEL surprises me, as does Dortmund getting trashed.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

City showing they mean srs bzns. Oh yes, an entire TWO WEEK suspension on Tevez. that'll show him and keep the egos in check


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I was waiting for the second goal all along and luckily for us, it didn't come.

Song is turning into Mr. Reliable for us. Song can create, score, defend, tackle, pass; Song can do it all!

Chamakh should have slotted the third home and he absolutely sucks for not doing so and in general, atm. And Rosicky isn't a Football.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Btw, in my Barcelona FM game, Diego Alves played just like he did tonight, when I played Alaves in a game.

That save from the Torres header was immense.

If Evo comes on here and defends Kalou...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

We dont need Kalou. We have Troll, Swearing Frenchman, Drogba Jr, Drogba Sr, winger dude and FOCAL POINTS.

safe to say we're fine.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Kalou :lmao

Song was so good against Olympiacos. Such a great player, why he wasn't captain (or at least sagna) over rosicky was bemusing. i thought chamakh was pretty unlucky not to score in the second half but should have made it 3 in the first half and killed it off. back 4 was shambles in first half but i thought we defended pretty well in the second half all round. we couldn't keep the ball at all though when we needed to, we looked very edgy at times. arsh was mostly anonymous. chamberlain was great whenever he got on the ball. it's all about getting confidence back and another win tonight will do that. it was a good 3 points considering the new team is yet to gel and we are suffering so many injuries with senior players starting on the bench. happy for another 3 points overall.

i kind of agree with razor on tevez. he made it abundantly clear he wanted to leave TWICE and had been saying things in the press and causing trouble before, so they knew what was in store eventually. i don't think they knew something that extreme was going to happen but tevez has been a cunt for a while and it was plainly obvious he was going to start some shit.

Dortmund getting twatted really surprised me. Ayew getting red carded was good, since he will miss the match in Marseille against us.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wasn't the better Ayew that got red carded.

Gotze missed a guilt edged chance. Remy is class.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I hate remi. bastard keeps scoring against me in fifa 2012. And if Dortmund keeps this up, looks like gotze will be going on the market soon. I imagine he'll have a fantastic Euro run then be unloaded for around 30 or 40 mill


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

yes milan won, that is great, good job zlatan, barca also won, this will be tought for us to top the group. forza milannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> they deserve to lose, i wish they just loss,
> 
> yeah that's right finally someone intelligent


thanks. 


united_07 said:


> heres a good article about united scoring late goals, its stupid to say its luck if it keeps on happening all the time.


so that means when milan scored, that is not luck right? ok fine then i agree.


Seb said:


> what a load of crab


it is better than the stupid things you say. so that means milan goal is not luck right. whatever i do no want to argue in this topic anymore. i am out of this


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Kalou is having the worst luck ever to start this season. Bet he wishes it was still last season, when he was actually digging us out of holes and opening up chances/getting game-winning goals. His confidence must be in the shitter right now.

Frustrating to see the game end that way. Lampard's goal was fantastic and Kalou made a great pass to Anelka near the end that should've been finished. We really deserved to win that game.

Always enjoy seeing Chelsea vs. Valencia and I definitely know how those Mestalla fans were feeling when they got that penalty and it went in. Wonderful for them, just not so much for me. Fun to watch, though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

FORZA KALOU



Joel said:


> Ramires is so much quality. He goes past players like they are not there. If he gets injured, we are screwed.


And so is my fantasy team. He carried it last week.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ramires has been Chelsea's best player this season. The guy has some surprising pace (in those bony ass legs), and he's already shown it on multiple occasions. Easily Chelsea's MVP midfielder at the moment, and an injury for him would leave us in shambles. I know he's scored a couple of goals already this season, but if he can continue to work on his finishing, he's gonna be as lethal as can be for us.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Ugh... Read the "whole post..."
> 
> Who suffered last night due to Tevez's behaviour? The club? Mancini? Or Tevez? Honestly, Tevez doesn't care what goes on at Man City and you DO NOT keep such a player. It is as simple as that.
> 
> ...


corintians offered 10 mil + bank loans. they couldnt guarantee they would get the bank loans. hence, we turned them down. tevez isnt a 10 mil player. and they couldnt guarantee the rest of the money. would you have sold fabregas for 10 mil + some maybe money?

rumour is that zabaletta smacked tevez in the tunnel after the game. even his international teammate is sick of his crap


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Rockhead said:


> Ramires has been Chelsea's best player this season. The guy has some surprising pace (in those bony ass legs), and he's already shown it on multiple occasions. Easily Chelsea's MVP midfielder at the moment, and an injury for him would leave us in shambles. I know he's scored a couple of goals already this season, but if he can continue to work on his finishing, he's gonna be as lethal as can be for us.


Absolutely.

I remember how timid I used to be watching Ramires, who seemed so timid himself. I thought, this guy has _something_, I just can't figure out what it is. And then finally there was that run he made past Manchester City's entire back line. I was sold. Yeah, it was a one-time thing at the time, but I thought if this guy can keep doing stuff like that, he's gonna be great for us.

Now, every time I watch him make runs with the ball, I get excited. I know that something is possible. A lot of times it doesn't come out because his final ball isn't always what it should be (see: Man U game and tonight vs. Valencia), but against Swansea he had great control in his first goal, and the way that he created space for that second goal was just unbelievable. If he can turn this into consistency, then yes, absolutely he'll be lethal. 

The changes are rolling. Quicker than they were at first but admittedly I'd still like to see them work faster. It's wonderful to watch him play and he's absolutely vital to our team. He's made that obvious and if you asked an attitude from a fan last season, the response you'd get, needless to say, wouldn't indicate that at all.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Only English team to win in the CL this week 8*D 

Glad OC carried his reserves and england u21s form into the game. Looked good but lacked defensively in the first half but 2nd half he was better. Zonal marking has to be dropped it is wank. At least we got the 3 points.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I watched the Valencia/Chelsea game last night. First half wasn't much to talk about but the second half was enthrilling to watch. Chelsea were unlucky they didn't get the winner. Kalou, always reliable.

Ramires impressed me once again.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Our defense from set pieces is horrendous. I don't understand why we aren't working on it.




Kiz said:


> corintians offered 10 mil + bank loans. they couldnt guarantee they would get the bank loans. hence, we turned them down. tevez isnt a 10 mil player. and they couldnt guarantee the rest of the money. would you have sold fabregas for 10 mil + some maybe money?
> 
> rumour is that zabaletta smacked tevez in the tunnel after the game. even his international teammate is sick of his crap


Silent Alarm posted this video about a bad apple. You do not keep a bad apple in the same basket with fresh apples. The bad apple may have cost you far more BUT none of the clubs came for him for the simple fact that he IS the bad apple and nobody wanted him. It was reported that Inter wanted him but they rejected a 35 million bid, so...

Regardless, let's say nobody came for him; however, there is something called loaning in football. You guys have Aguero and Dzeko. Tevez on the bench is always awesome, but instead of loaning out Adebayor--who might be in a class way below Tevez--it's more important to eliminate players that are clearly disgruntled. There is Balotelli too, so it's not like ManC needed Tevez.

Edit:

I just read that ManC suspended Tevez for 2 weeks. Like, what the heck? 2 weeks? I mean, for the same player who has been bashing City left and right; has announced many times that he hates Manchester and wants to leave; and the other night--REFUSED to play?! Yeah, great job, City!


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

SARUMAN KALOU


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

The proper competition is back on tonight.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Our defense from set pieces is horrendous. I don't understand why we aren't working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

maybe no one else wanted him? maybe no one could take on his wages? maybe he rejected to go to other places for other reasons? what would YOU have done in this case? we can't get rid of him right now because we're not allowed to (unless we get him for breaking his contract through refusing to work), so a fine/suspension is the maximum we can do. oh wait, you're the one siding with tevez because you want to sink the boot into mancini, who has done nothing wrong. carry on.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ How in God's name did you manage to get him siding with Tevez from what he posted? City should just let Tevez rot in the reserves from now on, if Mancini was serious he won't even name him on the bench anymore.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Tevez was absolutely unprofessional for what he did but all of this serves Man City right for not shipping him out to that Brazillian Club and asking for more money. The guy doesn't want to stay so don't hang on to the money and just ship him to whomever for whatever price.
> 
> Man City has done everything possible for him, but he doesn't want it anymore, so there is only one way out. Kinda like a love saga...
> 
> I have to say Mancini brought this on him. And, it only makes him look like a retard for saying that Tevez won't play anymore for City. As if he ever wanted after last season...





Renegade™ said:


> ^ How in God's name did you manage to get him siding with Tevez from what he posted? City should just let Tevez rot in the reserves from now on, if Mancini was serious he won't even name him on the bench anymore.


.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I thought you only got that from his previous post, not one earlier in the day/night. Hence why I was confused. Makes perfect sense tho now you've cleared it up.

Not Moneycini's fault that Tevez is a total bellend tbh.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

City are going to try and suspend Tevez every two weeks until January. :lmao 

I wonder who (if anyone at all) will go for him in January.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Damn, we played poor yesterday. 

Except for our second keeper of course. That save from Torres's header is the best save I've seen this season so far. Amazing. 

For some reason, Emery thought we should again play with two left backs, since it worked against Barcelona. Except for the fact, no full back is as attack minded as Alves, so that tactic was never gonna work against Chelsea. Soldado also played poor, terrible first touch. He got in behind the defense twice, and he just lost his touch. Ever since I got a sig pic of him, he's been playing poor. I should get one of Messi. :side:

So, two draws. We need to get one away win from the group stages. I highly doubt we'll get it at the Bridge, and we've already drawn at Genk, so we have to beat Leverkusen. It's gonna be tough...


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Kiz said:


> lol
> 
> *maybe no one else wanted him?* maybe no one could take on his wages? maybe he rejected to go to other places for other reasons? what would YOU have done in this case? we can't get rid of him right now because we're not allowed to (unless we get him for breaking his contract through refusing to work), so a fine/suspension is the maximum we can do. oh wait, you're the one siding with tevez because you want to sink the boot into mancini, who has done nothing wrong. carry on.


I covered the bolded part. Nobody wanted him from Europe, except Inter. Allegedly, ManC rejected Inter's deal. It may just be tabloid BS, and that's why I said--loaning him out was ALWAYS on. Corinthians wanted him, so City could have obviously loaned him out to that club. They didn't.

Getting rid of him now isn't even the issue. You can get rid of him if ManC decides to pay all his wages and release him, or something like that. But that would cost ManC too much money. Having said that, the two week suspension is a joke and they should have suspended him indefinitely (until January).

I am just siding with Tevez? I called him a bad apple, cunt, and unprofessional, so now I am siding with Tevez! Great inference there. My whole argument isn't pro or anti against or for anybody. The debacle that happened hurt ManC more than it hurts Tevez and there are already huge ego problems within City, so it made it worse. That's the point for me; ManC having these ego collisions. Honestly, a player refusing to play during a major European game and questioning the manager is as pathetic as it gets and shows you the state of affairs internally. Think about it.

Another thing, the point isn't about right and wrong here. Mancini may or may not have done anything wrong, according to you. That doesn't matter. At this point, all that matters is that Mancini held on to a player who was vocal about his desire to leave despite the fact that loaning him to Corinthians was always an option. It's just that Mancini should have seen it coming from Carlos Tevez--a player that has a history of whining, bitching, and moaning.

Whining. Bitching. Moaning. Carlos Tevez. Something SAF realized.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Razor King said:


> I covered the bolded part. Nobody wanted him from Europe, except Inter. Allegedly, ManC rejected Inter's deal. It may just be tabloid BS, and that's why I said--loaning him out was ALWAYS on. Corinthians wanted him, so City could have obviously loaned him out to that club. They didn't.
> 
> Getting rid of him now isn't even the issue. You can get rid of him if ManC decides to pay all his wages and release him, or something like that. But that would cost ManC too much money. Having said that, the two week suspension is a joke and they should have suspended him indefinitely (until January).
> 
> ...





Razor King said:


> Ugh... Read the "whole post..."
> 
> Who suffered last night due to Tevez's behaviour? The club? Mancini? Or Tevez? Honestly, Tevez doesn't care what goes on at Man City and you DO NOT keep such a player. It is as simple as that.
> 
> ...


Corinthians had a bid accepted for Tevez, and then didn't stump up the cash. No other club was willing to meet the valuation of the player, so he stayed. That's more than fair. Inter? Yeah, that's so much closer to his family in Buenos Ares, which is the reason he supposedly wanted to leave in the first place (his family who he's recently moved to Manchester ).

Man City could sack him if they wanted too, it wouldn't cost them too much money, money is no object to their owners.

Suggesting Fabregas would have acted the same way is ridiculous. I don't remember any high profile footballer *ever* doing what Carlos Tevez did. Tevez has taken being a cunt to a whole new level. Cesc wanted to go to his boyhood club. Tevez is just a mercenary who cares about money.

City have banned the player for 2 weeks, because that's the maximum they can. You seem to laugh and think he's just going to come back after 2 weeks and play again? I expect City to move to sack him sometime in the 2 week period. One of the top dogs at FIFA has already said they'll ban him from football if they can. 

Something SAF realized? Do you mean the same SAF who tried to buy him before he went to City?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Newcastle United manager Alan Pardew believes Carlos Tevez could still play for Manchester City.
> 
> Pardew was in charge of Tevez when he first came to the Premier League at West Ham in 2006.
> 
> ...


is he for real? seriously? does he actually believe what he just said? tevez could be forgiven? :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

lolpardew.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fulham all over odense early. dempsey could have 2 already


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

celtic beating udinese.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Seb said:


> Corinthians had a bid accepted for Tevez, and then didn't stump up the cash. No other club was willing to meet the valuation of the player, so he stayed. That's more than fair. Inter? Yeah, that's so much closer to his family in Buenos Ares, which is the reason he supposedly wanted to leave in the first place (his family who he's recently moved to Manchester ).
> 
> Man City could sack him if they wanted too, it wouldn't cost them too much money, money is no object to their owners.
> 
> ...


Oh my God! Half of this is you arguing with your assumptions...

About the Buenos Aires comment, uh, I'm not suggesting that Italy is Argentina, neither am I proposing that Tevez go to Inter. I'm just pointing out that Inter had bid for Tevez, in response to "no bids received." What the heck?

Money is of no value to City. We all know that. But they would rather spend 30 million buying Bebe than "honor" Carlos "Me no play" Tevez with free wages. Talking about what is smart...

You got it wrong on Cesc. Disheartening doesn't mean pulling off a Tevez. He could have handed in a transfer request if we forced him to stay for another season. COULD HAVE. That would have been disheartening for us because Cesc is Arsenal's homegrown player. You know the qualities of Cesc good enough already, and as I said in one of my posts, Cesc loved and respected Arsenal. Tevez doesn't love and respect ManC and that's the whole equation: do not keep players that don't love their club and are unwilling to honor their obligations. It's as simple as that. I'm not taking pot shots at Mancini but if you groom cancer and refuse treatment, THIS is what happens. That is life.

About SAF, well, then consider it another genius! I can't see what happened to Mancini ever happening to SAF. Tevez is an excellent player with a warped mind because who in all honesty would refuse Man United and join Man City? At least, at that stage...


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/sep/29/carlos-tevez-accident-waiting-to-happen?CMP=twt_gu

more or less that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Championship side Birmingham, won 2-1 at Maribor.

The same Maribor that knocked Scottish Champions Rangers out of Europe.

Scottish football.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

lol at Scottish football.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Spurs 0-1 Shamrock Rovers.

Problem, 'Arry?

Ah well, it was funny while it lasted. 1-1


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ahh damn Spurs what a comeback.

Edit

Damn Dos santos. :lmao where the fuck this all this come from?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

3 goals in 5 minutes, Rovers getting raped now :lmao.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

:lmao at the fans now singing "one team in londoooooon" now they are finally beating them. silly fans, although still being outsung by shamrock supporters. shite support.

still can't take it away from them that part-timers were beating them. fitness definitely kicking in now though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't think it was cold or rainy, but Beskitas couldn't handle the night at the BRITANNIA.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It'll hurt their league form eventually.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Go on Stoke! Draw in Kiev which could've been a win and a win over Besiktas is seriously good for them. Fuck the haters! They deserve proper credit.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

i love how people seem to think stoke don't get enough credit, when all i hear when stoke are being discussed is endless praise for them and saying they don't get enough credit, when that's what they are doing themselves, all the time. it's silly. they play shite football for the most part, that's why i dislike them. the game against united a prime example, kicking most of united's players off the park.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't really care how Stoke play tbh, every team should play to their strengths and Stoke are far more likely to win by 'kicking' teams like Arsenal off of the park than they are playing we have a shot you have a shot as the eloquent Paul Merson likes to say. At the end of the day every team in the League should know what to expect when you go to Stoke thesedays (and tbf should have known before they played their first game in the league) and have no excuse when they get out-muscled. There's more to football than just neat passing and whilst its pleasing on the eye its not the only way to win.

Reason I have a loathing of Stoke is their seeming obsession with United for reasons I don't care to look into, at least fucking Bolton are 15 minutes away so its close, lord knows why Stoke seem to think we're a big rival. Their support being praised as one of the best around is also a big factor in my dislike to them, people seem to make out they're this loyal and wonderful fanbase when they couldn't fill half the ground at times during the season they came up, yet they still try and put down the likes of United, Liverpool, Arsenal, Villa, Chelsea and the like for their out of town support. Morons.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I admire stoke because its really fucking hard to beat them at their stadium, even for big teams

and thats pretty much all i know about them


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Just had a party with some Turks really nice bunch of lads, even after they lost.

Good game which we dominated for most of the second half, Manuel Fernandes and Ricardo Quaresma are both class! Quaresma never really got to grips with the Premier league but I'd have him in my Stoke side anyday!

Nige we don't want credit, we much prefer the usual shit spouted about our shit football and thug players who "kick players off the park" which is only seen by Arsenal fans and the teams fans we are playing against.

And the thing about Man united is there fucking fans mostly, arrogant to fuck and always brag about success and most of them live over 50 miles away. I could just as easily support Barce and brag how we're the best team in the world. ( which some people actually do on here 8*D) I respect their team though. Arsenal are worse. Shit fans, shit club, and their manager is the worlds biggest cunt.

We are slowly getting better and Tony Pulis is probably our best manager ever now... happy days.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

tomkim4 said:


> Good game which we dominated for most of the second half, Manuel Fernandes and *Ricardo Quaresma* are both class! Quaresma never really got to grips with the Premier league but I'd have him in my Stoke side anyday!


Did someone say Roman Randomer? 8*D










He was shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i enjoy stoke cos i find it hilarious how hard they troll the pure football supporters who whinge and whine about being kicked off the park


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Stoke being a team of long-ball, Crazy Gang thugs is one of the biggest fallacies in football today. Stoke style of play has transformed from their debut season, otherwise they would've been found-out as oppositions developed counter-measures in the following season (Hull City.) 

Stoke's defensive positioning and use of wingers have shown to be brilliant in nullifying much larger and more expensive talent. Pullis tactical nous is second to nobody.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

More and more people are talking about how Stoke don't get enough credit because they truly don't. They're a much smaller club, they're building steadily, and they're a threat to the comfortable clubs at the top, and that pisses people off. People feel like Stoke don't belong. People feel like Stoke are supposed to be shit. The fact that Stoke's fans provide one of the most exciting atmospheres in the Premier League, that pisses people off, because only the bigger clubs' fans are supposed to do that.

What's the easiest way to discredit a team? Look for things they're doing wrong. They play a stronger style of football, so people call them thugs that kick teams off the park. Their fans are loud, so people call them arrogant/annoying. Their manager is a genius, so naturally people call him a fool.

The only things that are out of place are the various ways in which so many people are trying to discredit a rapidly developing and successful club.

The fans (or quite frankly, protectors) of the bigger clubs would never want you to know that not only did they get to the FA Cup final, but they did it by absolutely smashing Bolton 5-0.

Stoke are nothing short of inspirational for their rapid progress and their manager absolutely deserves credit for it.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> I don't really care how Stoke play tbh, every team should play to their strengths and Stoke are far more likely to win by 'kicking' teams like Arsenal off of the park than they are playing we have a shot you have a shot as the eloquent Paul Merson likes to say. At the end of the day every team in the League should know what to expect when you go to Stoke thesedays (and tbf should have known before they played their first game in the league) and have no excuse when they get out-muscled. There's more to football than just neat passing and whilst its pleasing on the eye its not the only way to win.
> 
> Reason I have a loathing of Stoke is their seeming obsession with United for reasons I don't care to look into, at least fucking Bolton are 15 minutes away so its close, lord knows why Stoke seem to think we're a big rival. Their support being praised as one of the best around is also a big factor in my dislike to them, people seem to make out they're this loyal and wonderful fanbase when they couldn't fill half the ground at times during the season they came up, yet they still try and put down the likes of United, Liverpool, Arsenal, Villa, Chelsea and the like for their out of town support. Morons.


I get that teams play to their strengths. I get that is how Stoke play, and as you say that is the most likely way they will win so it makes sense. I just like to see good football being played, and Stoke don't consistently provide that. That's why I dislike them.



tomkim4 said:


> Just had a party with some Turks really nice bunch of lads, even after they lost.
> 
> Good game which we dominated for most of the second half, Manuel Fernandes and Ricardo Quaresma are both class! Quaresma never really got to grips with the Premier league but I'd have him in my Stoke side anyday!
> 
> ...













To clarify what I have said many times before, I admire what Stoke have done, and what Pulis has done. He often gets his tactics right and I think it is a great story that such a small club has come up and risen as far as anyone really has by getting into an FA Cup final and finishing in relatively high places in the table. I just dislike their football, and I rarely enjoy watching them, people may say its a "myth" that they don't play that way but what I saw against United was just a bore from them.

Oh, and how don't they get enough credit when everyone gives them credit? Do you want back pages filled with people gushing about Stoke because of winning in the Europa League? Madness. Every time a journo discusses Stoke they praise them. They do deserve credit, they get it, leave it at that rather than protesting for everyon to jiz all over them. There are other teams that go without deserved praise, much less praise than Stoke get.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stringer mad because Arsenal are just a bunch of thugs, while Stoke are a footballing dynasty.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, whenever I watch Stoke string a mesmerizing 70 passing move together I shout "this is football *clap, clap, clap, clap* this is football *clap, clap, clap, clap*"


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Stringer said:


> Yeah, whenever I watch Stoke string a mesmerizing 70 passing move together I shout *"this is football *clap, clap, clap, clap* this is football *clap, clap, clap, clap*"*


Arsenal fans chant that? 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

not sure if serious.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

What've I missed here? Massive conspiracy against Stoke? People apparently calling Pulis a 'fool'? Stoke fans NOT annoying? Threat to the established clubs by finishing 13th? Stoke get plenty of credit for the good work they've done so far and Pulis is widely respected for what he's achieved, too. I'm not sure what all this is about.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Nobody bad mouths pulis on my watch.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

nobody can touch the swag. dem armani suits and all dat.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Stringer said:


> nobody can touch the swag. dem armani suits and all dat.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Stringer said:


> lolpardew.


lolmanagerofthemonth. 

And if he doesn't win it it's a joke.

Edit: seen Redknapp won it :lmao Christ alive.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

:lmao 

the only thing they did of note was beat liverpool 4-0.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

even manchester united could not beat stoke and their perfect record was ended


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Besiktas will rape Stoke City at home in Turkey.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lets see if Stoke can do it on what I'm guessing will be a balmy Thursday night in Turkey.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't want to get all Shooter McGavin but Stoke finished 13th last season. Great Cup run no doubt. They've been impressive so far this season, and aren't the biggest club in the league so I'm sure are happy to be doing this well.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

United really need to win tonight, after a couple of draws. Ferguson has already confirmed Rooney is starting

i would guess the team will look something like this

---------------lindegaard---------------
fabio-------evans-------vidic---------evra
valencia----carrick-----anderson----nani
-------------rooney---berbatov----------


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

CSKA vs. Trabzonspor isn't viewing too well.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

United team, good strong team



> #MUFC XI: Lindegaard, Fabio, Smalling, Vidic, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Anderson, Nani, Rooney, Chicharito
> bench: De Gea, Jones, Evans, Fletcher, Owen, Berbatov, Welbeck


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Let's hope it's a losing team tonight.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, let's.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Good team and hopefully United learn from their mistakes after their lackluster peformance against Basel. We were solid defensively against Liverpool and I'm hoping we continue to show that in this game and especially with the welcome return of Vidic.

We need to make sure we're not careless in midfield and most importantly, we can't give the ball away so easily, which we have done in the last few games. With Rooney and Hernandez starting and along with Valencia and Nani on the wings and Anderson in midfield, I think we have some goals in us. I predict us to win 3-0 if we're on top form tonight.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Bayern*
Line up: Neuer - Lahm, Badstuber, van Buyten, Boateng - Tymoshchuck, Schweinsteiger - Ribéry, Kroos, Müller - Gomez

THE FIELD WILL RUN RED WITH BLOOD


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Napoli/Bayern seems like the game to watch. 

But I'm too tempted by City and Madrid games, with the hopes that one (or both) implode and lose.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

If City don't win, can anyone see them progressing? I can't see them winning in Naples, and I think Bayern will ease past them. 3 points away at Villareal isn't even guaranteed. I really don't think Bayern got enough credit for their performance. They were absolutely fantastic and made the second best team in England look like school-boys for the majority of the game. I think they have gone around 1200 minutes without conceding now too, stunning. 

I do think they will win easily tonight though. (Citeh)


EDIT: CANI :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn Bayern already 1 - 0 up


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

fuck yes city are down lulz


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha Man Shitty


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

United not really doing anything at the moment. We haven't even had one good chance apart from Anderson and his shot went wide.

We're playing slow and when we do try and play the fast flowing football we were renowned for at the start of the season, we lose the ball easily. We need to step it up as it has been far from impressive thus far. Galati have actually had more shots at our goal from very poor possession on our part.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Villareal have a few injuries, have little form - 14th in La Liga scoring only seven goals. 

Beating City anyway.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Love the Otelil shirt reminds me soo much of aquafresh


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Galati are doing really well at stopping United from having a shot at goal or even getting in a cross; when we try and do so, they block it very well. Rooney has hardly been in the game, likewise, Hernandez. However, it doesn't help when we do play very sloppy in midfield.

Nani hasn't been much of a threat on the left wing either.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

is it just me or does it seem like there is a delay in the commentary on the united game


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

^ Yeah, I think there is as when something has already happened, 2 or 3 seconds later they pipe up with _"oh what a great ball..."_.

The only bright spark for United so far in our attack has been Anderson, he's been great and dangerous with his runs into the final third.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

38 minutes in, city losing 1-0, and mancini decides to sub adam johnson (not injured, looked confused) for BARRY :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

i thought johnson was having a pretty good game.










lolcini.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Carrick :lmao

I'm watching the Man U game, is it really Barry for Johnson?! Mancini 'defending' 0-1 after defending a 2 goal defecit last time in the Champs league.

Also, man the Otel winger had a great chance to cross just then but did a Morison and delayed too long.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Half time and United were pretty much balls. I really expected better but there you go. They didn't hit top gear and I thought they would do, what with a fresh squad for this game and the fact they need those 3 vital points. I hope Sir Alex throws a boot at Carrick, he could of cost us a goal at the end there. Not only that but he can't score for shit these days as he had a good chance to score with no one challenging him from inside the Galati box and he goes and skies it.

Only good players in that first half was Smalling, Anderson and Evra. Rooney started to get into it at the end and linked up well at times and Hernandez had a few chances. Still, very disappointing. Plus, to their credit, Galati played very well and could have got a goal or two in the first half if they were more creative and clinical in the final third.

We need to pick it up second half and start playing our fast flowing football, which brought us success in the start of the season. So far, we've been slow and sluggish, with glimpses of kicking into top gear and then we run out of steam, mess up or take our chance and nothing comes from it.

Finally, Nani on the left isn't really working and Valencia hasn't even looked threatening and he seems very unconfident taking on his man and is just delivering predictable crosses, which the Galati right back is blocking with ease.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Clean sheet lost to an own goal. Darn. 

Madrid vs. Lyon has been bitchin. Should be 2-0 tho.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

This referee is a bit of an idiot. Nani gets tackled recklessly and the Galati player doesn't get booked yet Carrick gets booked for one foul that wasn't that bad.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

How is Carrick playing? Taking the game by the scruff of the neck?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Na, in the tunnel taking notes off this Barry masterclass.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Carrick has improved in the second half to be fair but he was very irritating to watch towards the end of the first half with some poor defending on his part.

Great, Fabio looks to have picked up an injury. Brilliant, another injury to a defender.

PENALTY!!!

1-0, THANK GOD.

*Final Edit:* Just realised that Fabio is still on. That's good.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao nice obvious handball from the Galati defender, Rooney scores the subsequent penalty


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Vidic off, well done. What a stupid decision.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lol such a random red card.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WTF HAVE WE GOT MARTIN ATKINSON REFEERING??


never in a million years is that a red card


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Bye bye Vidic you thug.

Otel pushed too many people forward when Man U got the penalty, they should have carried on getting 10 men back in defence. The handball was pretty funny.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It'll be over-turned on appeal, no worries there. But the main thing now is to get three points.

Fucking retarded cuntbag of a ref.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Vidic didn't need to dive in there like that but still, it was worthy of a yellow, not a red. Blithering idiot of a referee. He's had a poor game.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> It'll be over-turned on appeal, no worries there. But the main thing now is to get three points.
> 
> Fucking retarded cuntbag of a ref.



the only grounds to appeal in the champions league is in the case of mistaken identity, so it will be a 1 match ban, ref wants to make a name for himself


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Rangers are beating Liverpool in a friendly ?? bit random testimonial anyone know??


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Vidic got sent off for no reason? :lmao 

Also :lmao at the Citeh fans getting happy about the Kolarov freekick before realising it didnt even go in.




Gunner14 said:


> Rangers are beating Liverpool in a friendly ?? bit random testimonial anyone know??


Don't think its a testimonal or nothing just a random friendly.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

united_07 said:


> the only grounds to appeal in the champions league is in the case of mistaken identity, so it will be a 1 match ban, ref wants to make a name for himself


Well, that's shit.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

What a dumb referee... Jones comes on for Fabio and the referee blows the whistle for Galati to take the throwing before Jones is even in position. What a douche.

I'm glad Carrick laid into him. Carrick's been fantastic in the second half defensively.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

another penalty, another rooney goal, 2-0


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

AGUERO

Brilliant cut-back pass from Milner.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol city...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck off, City.

Bayern will batter them anyway. Napoli might take a point again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fantastic play from Milner.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Citeh stealing dat win!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, a wins a win even if it wasn't United at their best. First half they weren't playing that high tempo football that we were accustomed to at the start of the season but second half, they began to pick it up. We go and get the penalty from a promising attack and a stupid handball from the Galati defender, which Rooney slots away nicely. 

United then step it up a gear and I believe with their momentum, they could have scored another but oh no, the German Martin Atkinson decides to send Vidic off when it wasn't even a red card challenge. Incompetent referee's... you just can't get enough of their stupidity. Galati then begin to get back into the game with a couple of chances until Rooney cleverly tricks the defender into sweeping his leg in the box and a second penalty is awarded. Rooney with a good second penalty, which confirms the 3 points for United. Not the easiest win and I expected better but still, I'm pleased with the 3 points and how United defended overall. Very solid work throughout the second half.

I'd have to say; Rooney, Hernandez, Nani, Carrick, Evra and Smalling all had solid games and Fabio was decent also but I'd have to give Man of the Match to Anderson. The guy was brilliant non-stop, charging forward and dribbling past two or three Galati players and used his strength well also to hold the ball. He also tracked back and defended well and linked up with the wingers well. Glad to see him put in a fantastic performance.

Valencia unfortunately was poor - he didn't seem himself and didn't take on his man and didn't deliver one good cross. Abysmal game by his standards.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

KUN. Bastards. Group will be a bit more interesting now but I expect Napoli to at least draw, Munich to win and Villareal to draw.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol at the interviewer on sky saying to Kompany, "You're playing against teams in the premier league who are probably better than Villareal and beating them comfortably."

Ummmm, like who? Wigan? Bolton? Give me a break. :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Villareal didn't deserve to lose that. Their defence was great for the most part.

It's pretty clear City are getting found out this year against quality opposition. The EPL tends to have quite a few jobber sides, but when you come across undoubted European quality then it is much harder.

United v City should give us a clearer perspective on what City can achieve this season.

Let's hope Arsenal and Chelsea can get it done tomorrow. Four English sides winning would be great for our football, even if the opposition isn't great.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Villarreal created very little, City were comfortably the better side, I don't think you can say they didn't deserve to win. Dzeko had a stinker though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

city are more than just english champions, theyre EUROPEAN champions

city 4 treble this year

bastien was in beast mode tonight. and as for neuer, he's so unbeatable that only his own teammates can score against him 8*D


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank god Aguero popped that one after dirty Leeds fucked up my domestic accumulator in stoppage time.

That game in Napoli is going to be key now you would think. They've both got tough away games next week but I don't see Napoli getting anything in Munich where no result would surprise me with City's game in Spain. City've got it tough though if they're going to get through. They might be lucky to have Bayern at home in the final game as they should be with Napoli & Villarreal at home next.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Mancini is a tactical genius. Barry out for Johnson was the match winner. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao we were all over villareal. they got a goal from a fuckup and did fuck all after that. didnt deserve a point at all.

johnson coming off was mancini's worst decision this year

we should get wins against napoli and villareal if we play out best, and hopefully a draw at home to bayern. not holding my breath on that one, but hopefully bayern smashes the other guys and we slip through 8*D


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Napoli are quality.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and so are we.

need to sort our shit out though


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

City is garbage. Get off.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

blow me hol


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Is that pirate talk for blow your hole?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it can be anything you want bby


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Everyone's favourite team takes centre stage tonight. No, not Barcelona you faqqots.

I expect Fernando "I'm Just A Sexy Boy" Torres to rip Genk a new one. Hoping AVB rests Mata. Would be nice to see McEachran or Romeu at some stage too.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I pull for Chelsea solely b/c of Torres. How do you feel about that, Chelseafags?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pulling for genk because of JELLE VOSSEN


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's the right thing to do, Hol. Everyone loves Torres. The ones who think they don't just don't know yet :side:

BkB, RUSH, CGS, King Kenneh, Destiny... They all want to hate him, but you can't get rid of love.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Can't wait to see Torres whinge about something tonight. SO HARD DONE BY!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i expect a 2 footed slide tackle missing the ball and taking the man. i predict van der bruyne to be taken out by ladyboy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Joel said:


> It's the right thing to do, Hol. Everyone loves Torres. The ones who think they don't just don't know yet :side:
> 
> BkB, RUSH, CGS, King Kenneh, Destiny... They all want to hate him, but you can't get rid of love.


You're kind of right. I do love watching this:






:mark:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Can't wait to see the attendance at Stamford Bridge, loads of boycotts because of the price for such a game as well as continued protests about not wanting to move from Stamford Bridge. Rumours they could be looking at below 25,000.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Villareal played sensibly, attacking sensibly doesn't mean you deserve to win, all the time. Villareal's defence often matched the quality of City's attacks. Arsenal are often all over the opposition yet we don't deserve to win all the time. Villareal weren't exactly going to go all out attack. They played for the draw and played well.

As for Chelsea's attendance, if it is 25,000 that is going to hurt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

surely it was a terrible decision to play for the draw with 0 points, looking at 1 point from 3 games in a tough group


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Segunda Caida said:


> Can't wait to see the attendance at Stamford Bridge, loads of boycotts because of the price for such a game as well as continued protests about not wanting to move from Stamford Bridge. Rumours they could be looking at below 25,000.


Do chelsea not do same as Man Utd and Arsenal where the tickets are already paid for by ST holders anyway?

Bug drop from the 33,000 they got vs Leverkusen which in itself is shocking because they got 40,000 for every CL home game last year.

====================================================================

Onto important matters.

Has there ever been a side so overrated as Marseille?? Everyone talking about how formidable they are at home in recent years
Liverpool twice, Ac Milan, Real Madrid and Spartak Moscow have all gone to the Vellodrome and come away with all 3 points. Think the only impressive home performance they've ever had was the 0-0 vs Man Utd.

9/4 for Arsenal to follow suit fingers crossed easy money. £20 of Gunner14's money says my shit Arsenal side will win 2nite.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

They have a few good players. Ayew, Gonzales and Valbuena all good players. M'Bia is out injured, thankfully.

I would take a draw now, as I think we'll beat them at the Grove.


EDIT: @Kiz, they aren't looking to qualify. They were just trying to maintain some pride and get a draw away against a quality side. They were never going to overtake Munich or Napoli.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Torres starts, Romeu starts and Mata rested. AVB and me on the same wave length.


```
Cech; Bosingwa, Luiz, Ivanovic, Cole; Meireles, Romeu, Lampard; Malouda, Torres, Anelka.
```
Would have liked Sturridge to have started this though. But I guess he is being rested for QPR on Sunday. Not seen the bench, but I hope Josh is on it and gets to come on around the 60 minute mark if the result allows us that opportunity.

Edit: Oh fuck off. He's not even on the bench. AVB and the board are creaming over De Bruyne, when we have a young midfielder who has shown so much promise, yet he can't even get a look in. 

We're trying to bring through youth. Except the English talented ones, apparently.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Stringer said:


> They have a few good players. Ayew, Gonzales and Valbuena all good players. M'Bia is out injured, thankfully.
> 
> I would take a draw now, as I think we'll beat them at the Grove.
> 
> ...


too bad they had to face the rampant CITY TRAIN woo woo

it's 4.43 here and i've had about 6 energy drinks so i might as well watch chelski/GENK. lets go GENK


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

LOADS of scouts watching De Bruyne apparently.

BENTLEY.

honestly though, this is a great opportunity to give mceachran a taste of high level football in europe. dumb that he isn't even on the bench.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Still don't know what game to watch yet. Wanted to watch Marseille/Arsenal but I won't get the Sky Sports goal alert since it's on ITV.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh crap arsenal losing is on at the same time

massive dilemma here.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll be watching Messi bag a hat-trick against Pizen.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gonna go with arsenal, chelsea should tear apart genk, marseille beat dortmund so this should be good


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

i'll be watching the mighty carl jenkinson bag a hat-trick against marseille


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Fuck Arsenal and their game. Wish Chelsea was on for me at this time. I'm gonna be watching Barca live and Chelsea/Genk on replay right afterwards en espanol. Como se dice ass raping en espanol? :side: Cuz I hope for them in both Chelsea and Barca's game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh wow just discovered i can watch any game on espn3. fuck australia's coverage is BOSS


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

C'mon the Arsenal!

(Gambling may be the reason of my one night only support :side


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

got a feeling we will lose tonight, not unlike every other match this season 8*D valbuena and ayew to score. 

walcott will be key tonight. i hope he doesn't bring that shit against sunderland.



EDIT: ayew may have pulled up in training. great news for us.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

olympiacos stadium looks ridiculously good


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Decided I'll watch Barca but if it's too boring, switch to Chelsea/Genk or Leverkusen/Valencia. I'll get the Sky goal alerts then straight after switch to ITV, see the highlights that game.

edit: fuck that, gonna watch Marseille beat Arsenal, then watch CL goals


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

premiums should get in the catbox imo so i dont need to come here to discuss marseille's frontline raep


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

holy fuck @ barca's passing. alves shoulda BERRIED that


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

If I was the Genk keeper there, I'd be picking that ball out of the net and aiming it at one of my defenders head. Clueless defending.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Another majestic Iniesta/Messi goal. That's three this week already.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Iniesta! Beautiful goal.

Would anyone agree with me in saying Iniesta is the best midfielder in the world? I feel like he's showing early signs of it this season. Xavi is fantastic, but I think Iniesta has the attributes of a fantastic playmaker, as well as a great attack minded player who scores goals.


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

2-0 Chelsseaa


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Iniesta! Beautiful goal.
> 
> Would anyone agree with me in saying Iniesta is the best midfielder in the world? I feel like he's showing early signs of it this season. Xavi is fantastic, but I think Iniesta has the attributes of a fantastic playmaker, as well as a great attack minded player who scores goals.


Yah, I think he's the second best player in the world after Messi.

ZIDANE 2.0


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fuck me just saw Barcas goal. Defense didn't even attempt to close them down.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

JENKINSON with the clear handball


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hulk scores a 35 yard free kick
willian with a belter off the post


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

ßen said:


> JENKINSON with the clear handball


If you count a hip as a hand, then yeah, handball.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Messi should have made it 2 - 0. Another beatiful peice of play though.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice little spell of play from Plzen(?). I know it's only a matter of time before another Barca goal but it's fun to root for these guys. 

Torres with 2 goals now. 3-0 Chelsea.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

le arse/marseille the only match without a goal now


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

genk are fucking awful :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What a handball. Santos is gonna get himself sent off if he isn't careful.

Edit

What a free kick from Messi. Shame it didn't go in.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Xavi - Iniesta are the cornerstone of the Barca team, superb and excellent midfielders.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

seen all the goals. u guys mad jelly


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

what a strange half of football.

santos was diabolical first 15 minutes, then calmed down and played well defensively and offensively. then lost it again and shouldn't be on the field. big PER having solid game, koscielny and jenkinson been our 2 best players. midfield 3 have been meh. rosicky going way too deep to be our main attacking midfielder. walcott crossing straight to near defender, awful. we really are crossing a lot this match. santos should go off but we have no-one to fill in. edit: forgot about arshavin: indicative of his game.

saying that, marseille haven't had me breaking a sweat when they are attacking YET.

dortmund losing to olympiacos somehow.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Santos looks awful out there.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stringer said:


> what a strange half of football.
> 
> santos was diabolical first 15 minutes, then calmed down and played well defensively and offensively. then lost it again and shouldn't be on the field. big PER having solid game, koscielny and jenkinson been our 2 best players. midfield 3 have been meh. rosicky going way too deep to be our main attacking midfielder. walcott crossing straight to near defender, awful. we really are crossing a lot this match. santos should go off but we have no-one to fill in.
> 
> ...


Because Olympiakos are immense at home and very underrated deserved a point off us.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no sahin is killing dortmund from what i've seen. plus olympiacos are outplaying them, so that probably helps

and santos is rubbish


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

torres with dem HEADERS


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kiz said:


> seen all the goals. u guys mad jelly


I dunno bout the other guys but yeah Im mad Jelly  bloody Austrailians 

I see the Arsenal/Marsielle game ending in a draw really. Both have been ok im the middle of the park but horrible in the final third. Santos played Ok after a lil while. Like Stringer said first 15 minutes he was bad but then came into the game abit missed the late few minutes though so didnt see him lose it. 

Also Plzen have been holding their own against Barca, Even though Barca should really be like 4 goals up now.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lol at Jenkinson. Pathetic attempt to try and play in theo. Has he had a cross beat the 1st man yet. I didnt think it was possible but i actually think even less of him thus far. like a 15 year old. 

He's down at min praying to god that he's injured

The good and the bad from Song. great tackle then stupid fucker tries to play on the ball. Thats why he isn't close to being good enough.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jenkinson has played well tonight. It can't help having a clueless donkey on speed playing in front of you, 4 seconds into the second half and Walcott plays a pass 5 yards behind Jenkinson and Walcott acts like a bitch, he is so fucking shit.

Edit: And now he's off, at least Wenger noticed his shitness.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah I thought Jenkinson while not great has been pretty solid tonight. Much better than he has been over the last few games.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

was about to post "oh fuck kalou is on"

and then he scored 8*D


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Olympiakos 3-1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Who would have thought Dortmund would be bottom of the group.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fuck me Arsenal stole that match nicely.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Boom 65 quid


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Goal for Arsenal! Great work from Djourou and finish by Ramsey


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Get in, just need Schalke to win against some shower of shit tomorrow for €80!


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

AARON FUCKING RAMSEY


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Arsenal, stealing that win like Edge would


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

absolutely delighted.

santos had a few bad moments but i thought he was pretty solid taking into account the whole game. really bad first 15 minutes but made some quality challenges at vital times with valbuena looking to get in the box.

ramsey made a difference. as soon as he went to support RVP the ball fell to him nicely and it was a great finish.


lol @ gunner saying jenkinson was shit. best player in first half and carried the right flank AGAIN. walcott shocking.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stringer said:


> absolutely delighted.
> 
> santos had a few bad moments but i thought he was pretty solid taking into account the whole game. really bad first 15 minutes but made some quality challenges at vital times with valbuena looking to get in the box.
> 
> ...


what did he do?? Fuck all. crosses hitting 1st man EVERYtime. ye well impressive. Jenkinson can move forward in space. What a fucking superstar. Cant defend was beaten everytime. cant cross. not alot left for him to do. he's dogshit. Admit it and move on. Djourou > Jenkinson and Djourous fucking shit.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

when was he beaten? he was beaten once of what i can remember and that was mertesacker's fault. no matter if his crosses didn't connect, he was always bringing the ball forward and pressing Ayew up the pitch and taking him out of the game, while when getting to the by-line distributing to the wingers or the midfield pivot which was very important. if he was that shit ayew would have raped him, he didn't. 

saying djourou > jenkinson is one of the stupidest things i have heard all week.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stringer said:


> when was he beaten? he was beaten once of what i can remember and that was mertesacker's fault. no matter if his crosses didn't connect, he was always bringing the ball forward and pressing Ayew up the pitch and taking him out of the game, while when getting to the by-line distributing to the wingers or the midfield pivot which was very important. if he was that shit ayew would have raped him, he didn't.
> 
> saying djourou > jenkinson is one of the stupidest things i have heard all week.


Distributiing to midfield you having a laugh. If he passed it was to mertesacker or walcott.

It does matter that his crosses dont connect because it shows he's dogshit. Again bringing ball forward in space because Marseille don't give a fuck is NOT impressive by anyones standards other than yours.

Did fuck all Lee Dixon will be spinning in his MOTD chair at that performance. Your impressed too easily by mediocrity. You need to develop standards. I bet you shag fat girls.

Y


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello, Europa League.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bloody Barca made hard work of that, thankfully Villa popped up to make it 2-0 to save my handicap accumulator. Thank god I left Porto out of both of them. Wtf happened to them? Apoel?!



Gunner14 said:


> You need to develop standards. I bet you shag fat girls.
> 
> Y


:lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Just finished watching both Barca/Plzen and Chelsea/Genk.

Barcelona made hard work of something that I expected to be easier. Iniesta's first goal was absolutely brilliant, phenomenal buildup. I'm just gonna go ahead and say he's the best midfielder in the world right now, as I said earlier. Messi I would say was a bit off tonight, but still managed to be a threat (like he is 99% of the time). Glad Villa scored late on. Could have been more, but hey a victory is a victory.

Chelsea now: TORRES. Had a great game today, and I daresay he's looking a lot more like the Torres of old again. That's 4 goals in what, 4 games (?) for him now. Delightful. This is the first time I got a real good look at Romeu, and he looked solid. On one hand I hope he develops into something great, but its gonna suck if he does since Barca have a buyback clause. Could have been 6-0 tonight, if Malouda didn't do some selfish play and fed the ball to an open Anelka. And lastly, I'm actually glad Kalou was brought on. I know we all shat on in the last CL fixture, but I would hate to see any player shafted like that because of an error (although it was a really stupid error, Kalou). Good for him getting a goal as well, he's gonna need that and hopefully whenever we play him he can nab some goals and such. Overall, unsurprisingly it was a comfortable night. Now to look to Queens Park Rangers and capitalize on the City/United game. Hopefully we go second this weekend.

EDIT- I forgot to mention Meireles's cracker. Silly me. Good man (Y).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Messi is fucked. Holy shit. From the highlights, it looked like he done whatever he wanted to Plzen all night.

He probably didn't want to score.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm not sure how people think it was hard work, Barca got a very early goal and were pretty comfortable from then onwards. Messi looked possessed, his performance was incredible, but he seemed really frustrated he couldn't score, though you can't play any better than that without scoring. At one point he dribbled round about 6 players, he also got an assist and hit the post 3 times. Co-sign Iniesta being the best midfielder in the world, everyone think's of the Iniesta and Xavi "passing carousel", but his link up play with Messi is just genius, out of this world at times. He's the best passer in the world aside from Xavi, but his ball control and dribbling are remarkable, he just never, ever loses the ball, through a pass or through a run. He doesn't even need skills/tricks, he just ghosts past players.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wouldn't say Barca had it hard since If Messi scored even half of the chances he had that game would have ended like 5/6 - 0. But Plzan did hold their own and almost created some decent chances for themselves as well. It wasn't all one way traffic.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

77% possession, 93% pass success rate, countless chances, an incredible, early first goal, Messi completely bossing the game, if this way any team other than Barcelona people would be raving.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Making miracles happen.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Aaron motherfucking Ramsey. Nice of him to score a goal in the right net.

I'm about to slash myself for typing this...

but I agree with gunner14. Jenkinson was okay. For me, effort =/= productivity. I think I've said that before on this forum. Just because Jenks was running all over the place, doesn't mean that he was doing great things with his play.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> 77% possession, 93% pass success rate, countless chances, an incredible, early first goal, Messi completely bossing the game, if this way any team other than Barcelona people would be raving.


Naturally people wouldnt be raving as hard had it not been Barca since Barca are literally the team to get out right now an Plzan while not mounting the greatest challenge did ok for themselves. Probably does get more praise though simply considering everyone expected them to get raped anyway so 2 - 0 for them and a decent performance against a team who should have destroyed them is hardly anything to be downbeat on. 



Rockhead said:


>


:no: Just horrible.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rockhead said:


>


Someone needs to have a word with Meireles about that hair, he looks like a gobshite.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

What a game. Can't say it any other way, really.

As soon as that pass was made to Meireles, I somehow knew he was going to score. It was just like Bosingwa's cracker earlier this season. No one around him, no one challenging him, and he made them pay.

Fernando Torres, absolutely wonderful stuff. I kept mentioning how valuable those pre-season goals were. He's only continued to improve since then, every game he's played. 4 goals in 4 games now. Love seeing it.

Ivanovic's goal was a classic effort from him, and good to see. It's always exciting to watch him score a header like that.

And Kalou really should've put on a troll face after scoring that goal, aimed directly at his doubters. Solid work from him and good to see him bounce back from his unfortunate game against Valencia. And even in that game against Valencia, he would've been responsible for the game-winning pass had Anelka not shot straight at the keeper.

It could've been more than 5. It really could've. Absolutely great game to watch and I'm really happy to see this team coming together the way it is.

You know what's weird? Seeing Torres and Meireles hugging and celebrating in Chelsea jerseys.

I also can't allow myself to get too excited about Romeu. Despite the fact that he had a wonderful game, I'd fully expect Barca to pull the plug and exercise that buy-back clause just as soon as he becomes an integral part of our team. I'm still holding my breath, but what a player he's turning out to be.

Bring on Barca, they'll have no chance against us and our special guest match official, Tony Pulis.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It was only Genk...


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Trust me, I know. :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sahin off without a suitable replacement was always going to hurt Dortmund, but DIS IS RIDICULOUS.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Evo said:


> What a game. Can't say it any other way, really.
> 
> As soon as that pass was made to Meireles, I somehow knew he was going to score. It was just like Bosingwa's cracker earlier this season. No one around him, no one challenging him, and he made them pay.
> 
> ...


Scored a rebound into an open net. He definitely proved everyone wrong.

Christ @ the overreaction to Romeu too. He had a solid game against Genk. Hardly a case of "what a player he's turning out to be".

Oh, and good to see the prem teams all picking up wins. I do enjoy seeing them get far in Europe (only to get fisted by Barca :side.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not sure why people are excited over romeu, he's basically on loan. barca will buy him back


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> It was only Genk...


You guys swept the floor with little Otelul...



Evo said:


> Fernando Torres, absolutely wonderful stuff. *I kept mentioning how valuable those pre-season goals were.* He's only continued to improve since then, every game he's played.


This guy doesn't half talk shit. Yeah, let's forget the West Brom and Norwich games where it looked like 2010-11 all over again.




Evo said:


> And Kalou really should've put on a troll face after scoring that goal, aimed directly at his doubters.


Holy shit. What is this guy on?



Evo said:


> Solid work from him and good to see him bounce back from his unfortunate game against Valencia. And even in that game against Valencia, he would've been responsible for the game-winning pass had Anelka not shot straight at the keeper.


It shouldn't have come to that. He shouldn't have fucked up. And he didn't pass to Anelka. He tackled the defender and the ball went to Anelka.

Evo is truly amazing. Never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Seb said:


> 77% possession, 93% pass success rate, countless chances, an incredible, early first goal, Messi completely bossing the game, if this way any team other than Barcelona people would be raving.


Everyone raves about Barca anyway. I seen them score a pretty good goal and the commentators were creaming over it a few weeks back.



Mikey Damage said:


> Aaron motherfucking Ramsey. Nice of him to score a goal in the right net.
> 
> I'm about to slash myself for typing this...
> 
> but I agree with gunner14. Jenkinson was okay. For me, effort =/= productivity. I think I've said that before on this forum. Just because Jenks was running all over the place, doesn't mean that he was doing great things with his play.


to each his own, but i thought he had a good game. more solid defensively than eboue last year. his crossing wasn't that bad at all actually, looking back on the game. it's just that our tactics aren't suited to us, we were crossing the ball a lot but there was never really more than 1 or 2 players in the box, but he put them in great areas. walcott was the one putting straight to the near defender. if you have a few more players in the box then the chances of a cross connecting are much higher. and if walcott actually supported him for a change maybe he wouldn't have had to cross all the time and they could have a bit more penetration. i also think we should look at where came from. i think it was this time last year that he was on loan at eastbourne borough, and now he has made a big move to a big club and didn't look out of his depth at all in the champions league against marseille, up against a quality player in ayew. jenkinson has a *lot *to do, he gets turned far too easily on occasion, gets muscled off the ball too easily, is often seen too far forward, passing isn't always accurate, and often makes dangerous decisions with his passing, and his positioning is all over the place at times *BUT *already i feel more comfortable with him at RB than with eboue. the only true nightmare he has had was againt united. 

i would probably start AOC over walcott now. he won't support jenkinson in defence too much, but he will give him a lot more support in attack. arteta and song had great games overall. very impressed with the song-arteta pivot last night. arteta great ball-winner last night, song too. really feel if we get wilshere or ramsey pushing forward and playing on the shoulder of RVP then we will score more goals. ramsey did it when he came on and got a goal, we need to do it more often. 

if arsenal fans really want to blame players from last night, take a good look at arshavin and walcott. awful games. players far more deserving of criticism.

dortmund are very strange. we got a pretty comfortable draw against them away, and they got hammered by marseille, and now got beat 3-1 by olympiacos. surely it's more than just sahin. i'll be disappointed if we don't beat them at home, or marseille for that matter.

i agree with kiz, romeu is going straight back to barca. glorified loan.

agree with BULK too. happy to see all EPL teams winning, good for the league.

those pre-season torres goals didn't mean shit. like joel said he wasn't that good early on in the EPL and his confidence grew from nabbing that first goal, i highly doubt the pre-season goals had that much affect, i do think they gave him a little confidence, but that probably went from the first few games. not looking forward to playing him, to say that much.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

as gunner (i think said) travelling to greece would be no easy feat. the olympiacos goals looked like poor defensive movement (especially the second which was a free header)

missed most of the second half goals as i fell asleep (fuck you it was 6:30 am and the arsenal match was amazingly boring)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd like to see Arsenal have Chamberlain and Gervinho on the wings, Walcott up front with RVP slightly behind him; similar to how United do things with Nani, Young, Rooney and Welbeck/Hernandez.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Dortmund have lost their niche for w/e reason. This is nowhere near the team that bagged the Bundesliga last season.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> I'd like to see Arsenal have Chamberlain and Gervinho on the wings, Walcott up front with RVP slightly behind him; similar to how United do things with Nani, Young, Rooney and Welbeck/Hernandez.


Yeah, definitely worth a try. On current form AOC and Gervinho look our two best wingers. I think Gervinho could do well in front of RVP too. As long as Song-Arteta sticks and our CAM supports RVP that should be enough to get us through the season.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I won't gamble with RVP because he is scoring like a madman, atm.

I would tweak the formation but I would place Gervinho behind RVP. And most importantly--assign the CAM role to Arshavin. No winger.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

No-one can complain about RVP playing up front, even if we had another top class striker RVP would still lead the line at the moment. Highest PL goalscorer since January, and is a predator in the box. BUT, I think he could do really well behind a striker with his overall play. He is equally adept at both roles, as long as the team is suited around him (which it isn't atm, for some reason) then we will flourish.

i seen this before: PL Aerial Duel Success this season: Koscielny 86%, Jagielka 75%, Cahill 65%, Samba 57% - Koscielny should definitely be first choice with Vermaelen. Shame he's not "dominant" in the air like Samba 

also, can't complain with 5 wins in 6 games. hardly a crisis. slowly getting back on track.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Blues get a winner, 90 + 9 minutes.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stringer said:


> No-one can complain about RVP playing up front, even if we had another top class striker RVP would still lead the line at the moment. Highest PL goalscorer since January, and is a predator in the box. BUT, I think he could do really well behind a striker with his overall play. He is equally adept at both roles, as long as the team is suited around him (which it isn't atm, for some reason) then we will flourish.
> 
> i seen this before: PL Aerial Duel Success this season: Koscielny 86%, Jagielka 75%, Cahill 65%, Samba 57% - Koscielny should definitely be first choice with Vermaelen. Shame he's not "dominant" in the air like Samba
> 
> also, can't complain with 5 wins in 6 games. hardly a crisis. slowly getting back on track.


Noonne complains about RVP up top what they complain about is not enough goals come from anywhere else. And as you mentioned a real striker playing off RVP could be deadly.

Problem with Koscielny isnt his heading it's his defending when when matched up. Much like chris Samba his tracking of runners at times is beyond belief. Also stats can be misleading. Look at Cahill's for example how many of his succesful headers came against us when no-one on our side ever challenges for the 1st ball. How many of the 35% he's lost out on have lead to conceding goals.

In a game you can get 4 defensive headers win 3 unchallenged then lose 1 concede a goal you come out the game with 75% but you haven't really done anything to show your good in the air.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Championship Birmingham win at Brugge while leaving some of their top players like Ridgewell & Wood on the bench. It shows how shit some foreign leagues are.

Go on Stoke & Spurs! Great week for our teams.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> Championship Birmingham win at Brugge while leaving some of their top players like Ridgewell & Wood on the bench. It shows how shit some foreign leagues are.
> 
> Go on Stoke & Spurs! Great week for our teams.


except for fulham who were fucked over by the referee and the diving opposition player


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

united_07 said:


> except for fulham who were fucked over by the referee and the diving opposition player


Oh yeah! Forgot they were even playing, jobbers. They'll never go far in the Europa League Fulham.:side:

Bring back Woy!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> Oh yeah! Forgot they were even playing, jobbers. They'll never go far in the Europa League Fulham.:side:
> 
> Bring back Woy!


the sending off was a terrible desicion, fulham looked good up till then


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bloody Diver. Horrible decision.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a disgusting sending off.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

i guess in la liga besides barca and real suck more than the italian teams. and udinese did not have all of starters. good job udinese. good job for milan winning too


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Valencia is pretty swell this season. Levante's been doing well domestically too, though I haven't seen them play a lot.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tbh he should never have pushed him, still a ridiculous decision


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Championship Birmingham win at Brugge while leaving some of their top players like Ridgewell & Wood on the bench. It shows how shit some foreign leagues are.
> 
> Go on Stoke & Spurs! Great week for our teams.


That result for Birmingham is absolutely amazing tbh, and for English football. A struggling Championship team beating Brugge is impressive.

A shame Fulham didn't win, would have been a clean sweep for all of the English sides.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> Scored a rebound into an open net. He definitely proved everyone wrong.


Which is why I said a troll face. It was a rebound into an open net. Come on, now. :lmao


> Christ @ the overreaction to Romeu too. He had a solid game against Genk. Hardly a case of "what a player he's turning out to be".


Christ @ saying I'm overreacting when the first thing I said, the very first thing, was that I can't get too excited about this guy. I will be surprised, very surprised, if we actually keep him. All I said that was that he had a wonderful game, which he did, lol. Just like before, I'm fully aware it was against Genk. With those uniforms they wear (and their extremely low quality), how could I not be?

I was watching these goals and thinking two or three of them wouldn't have even happened against a good team.


Stringer said:


> those pre-season torres goals didn't mean shit. like joel said he wasn't that good early on in the EPL and his confidence grew from nabbing that first goal, i highly doubt the pre-season goals had that much affect, i do think they gave him a little confidence, but that probably went from the first few games. not looking forward to playing him, to say that much.


Torres' form constantly improved from pre-season. Some people won't be willing to count it at all, and that's fine, but there's several new developmental things I've seen that started in pre-season and are building still. It's just a matter of whether you pay attention or you don't, really. 

Just one example: To someone who doesn't pay attention, the 4-2-3-1 Chelsea plays occasionally now would seem totally out of nowhere, and quite frankly, that's if they even pay enough attention to recognize that it's a 4-2-3-1. But to someone who's been digging in since pre-season, you'd know exactly what that's all about. I'd associate the same thing with Torres. What I see out there, it started in pre-season. 

It can work both ways, too. Kalou had a very solid season last term, scored his highest goal total for a season, etc., and then it was pre-season and time to impress the new manager, and he never turned out a solid performance. Failed to impress pretty much every time. And that continued through the majority of his appearances. Only flashes here and there of something good. His goal against Genk is the most notable thing he's done since scoring the game-winner against Tottenham near the end of last season to put us in position to overtake United. And quite frankly, something similar can be said for Malouda, who was arguably our best player last season, though that's largely owed to the fact that Mata has bumped him.

Happy for Torres to be really digging in now, though. I look at that picture of him jumping and celebrating and I think to myself, "How long has he been waiting to do that?" - and I wouldn't want to face him, either. I think he's really on the verge of returning to form. Hopefully it continues.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

So he'd trollface because he hasn't really done anything? That's kind of redundant.

You obviously are getting overexcited if you're thinking "what a player he's turning out to be" after a solid performance against Genk. That's like me saying "Now, I don't think Messi is very good, but he's also the greatest player on the planet".


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I don't know about you, but a guy catching a lot of flak from people going on to score an easy, effortless goal off a rebound in an open net seems like a perfect opportunity for a troll face. Because it's not like he worked for it or it was some spectacular effort.

And no, I'm really not overreacting about the guy. You're reading too much into what I said. I was just really pleased with his performance, haven't seen much of him, saw a lot of good things, even if against Genk. "What a player he's turning out to be" shouldn't be taken as "Wow, one of the best performances I've seen, he'll be great for us, let's start him against United."


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

But the people who doubt him aren't going to care that he scored a knock in, because they know the manager won't care. Joel certainly won't have cared.

So you're pretty much acknowledging that you're overly positive about Chelsea and their players? Taking "what a player he's turning out to be" at face value indicates you think he's a great player, which you've now backed up on.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

It was supposed to be a joke, and you're sitting here dissecting it. Speaking of which...

I haven't backed up on anything because that's not what I said. I don't need to "back up" on your interpretation of what I said.

Would you prefer if I head to the proper dictionary and give you the most literal musings that I can possibly come up with, carefully considering any interpretive meanings which can possibly be surmised from what I write?

Or, alternatively, can we just be football fans?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Evo said:


> Or, alternatively, can we just be football fans?


This is not the ping pong discussion thread???!?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Sign him up Arsenal.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

This is why Olympiacos fans are the best in Europe.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

great support. the club crest is amazing too.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol at that player.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

if milan wins against bate and barca defeats against viktoria, then both will qualify with one of them fighting for the top spot. that match at san siro is important. if milan is first then we can avoid tough teams.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I really hope Barca finish top. Knowing our luck we will finish top and still have to play Barca because they finished 2nd.

Chamakh is out tomorrow, injured. Huge blow... 8*D Park, Jenk, Vermaelen, Rosicky, Benayoun and Park will probably all start, RVP on bench among other important players to make impact if necessary. Big game, but don't want to go all out and risk injuries. If we lose I'll be pissed because then I would think we should have gone full strength. Hopefully Dortmund drop points, they have to go to Munich a few days before coming here, so they may be tired and might just have lost faith by then.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Olympiakos fans singing to Chelsea 'Gays, Gays, all of you are Gays' still gets me everytime. They piss on every english home support when they come down here, though that's to be expected with how apathetic a lot of fans are in this country unless its a big game as well as prices making it easier to stay at home and let the families go instead.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Valencia need to win their next two home games. And then we need Genk to at least draw with Leverkusen at home. That's very possible. And then we need Chelsea to beat Leverkusen in Germany, which isn't out of the question. Hopefully, we can also get a miracle at Stamford Bridge, since Arsenal can do it, then surely we can 8*D 

Damn, we're in a pickle.

The taunts from my mates will be non stop if Valencia fall out. It's already bad, since I live in Leeds and support a foreign team


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Soldado v Terry = LOL.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

another reason that Olympiacos is great...

Greek Messi. 

(youtube it if you dont know)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Dortmund's domination of Koln was AMAZING. Wondering if they keep that form in the UCL.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Their flop this year in the CL has been LOL. They were better than us first half when we played them but had to grab a wondergoal to get a point. They dominated Marseille in possession but Marseille destroyed them on the counter. They bottled it at Olympiacos. I put it down to inexperience, but with their quality they should be doing better than that. I do take comfort that they have to play Munich at the Allianz a few games before the Emirates game, I will be disappointed if we don't get the win.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

D'Angelo said:


> I really hope Barca finish top. Knowing our luck we will finish top and still have to play Barca because they finished 2nd.
> 
> Chamakh is out tomorrow, injured. Huge blow... 8*D Park, Jenk, Vermaelen, Rosicky, Benayoun and Park will probably all start, RVP on bench among other important players to make impact if necessary. Big game, but don't want to go all out and risk injuries. If we lose I'll be pissed because then I would think we should have gone full strength. Hopefully Dortmund drop points, they have to go to Munich a few days before coming here, so they may be tired and might just have lost faith by then.


good, luck, but most likely milan will finish 2nd but i believe milan can finish 1st and hope it happens


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

6 bankers tonight in the champions league. Seems too good to be true deffinatley going to be at least 1 upset but

Milan, Barca, Arsenal, Chelsea, Zenit and Porto all to win 11/1 

Apoel will be up for it they seem to relish playing in the champions league so could get another point. Porto need the points though as they've only got 1 home game left so anything less than 3 here and they could be struggling to qualify as winning in shaktar will be very difficult.

Zenit should beat shaktar at home they tend to be good so would expect them to win. Other 4 should all be nailed on wins which at 3/1 is also worth a few quid.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Those 6 to win 11/1? Great odds, might put a bet on that.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

D'Angelo said:


> Those 6 to win 11/1? Great odds, might put a bet on that.


Indeed £5 gets 62.47 back

Could also if you want to add a championship bet for more value Palace to beat Portsmouth is worth a look.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

i too might put some money on that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

A lot of people thought that last time out when Porto were at home to Apoel but drew 1-1. Luckily I dodged it and just went for Chelsea, Bayern & Barca at -1.

Saying that they do need the win like Gunner said tonight and should be winning a game like that.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

bet365 online have a euro league offer aswell, so i'm definitely gonna put £5 on it

6folds get you a 20% bonus.

might put a crazy 14folds bet on at £1. 14folds = 100% bonus.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Ibrahimovic!

Nicely done! Milan has had most of the action, no suprise there, but BATE gets some small chances that could end up in a goal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Think i'll watch Arsenal tonight, unless Sky took the HD cameras to Plzen. Genk vs Chelsea sounds like a horrible game.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

penalty to bate. here comes the downfall of the accumulator it seems.

nice penalty.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Awful matchday in the champions league again by the looks of it, not gonna waste my time with the two english club games, valencia/leverkusen looks like the only intriguing and competitive game saying all that i will probably watch barca just for laughs.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

AC letting the side down  great point for BATE if they hold out.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Fuck you, Milan.

RVP on the bench today, Park starts. Thought Arteta would get a rest, but starts. Vermaelen and Jenk start. Koscielny getting a rest. Theo needs a rest too, but starts.

We should win today though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FORZA MILAN BATE!


----------



## Beer (Feb 11, 2008)

CARRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLL, JENKINSONNNNNNNNN


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

We need to learn to start playing from the 1st minute.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

10 man plzen vs barca, the lolz will begin.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

MESSI

That's number 200. This game is over now, big call from the linesman to give the penalty and red card, but the right decision.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ramires finally gets to dance after scoring a goal. A few days too late though


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Someone should have told Luiz not to copy him, he looks like a spastic.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Someone should have told Luiz not to copy him, he looks like a spastic.


Leave the shit coloccini alone.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lovely second goal for Messi. The jeering from the Plzen fans is unbearable, didn't think anything could annoy me at a football match more than vuvuzelas.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

How the Arsenal/Marsielle match is goal-less is beyond me. Been a fun match so far though. 10x better than the one 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

LMAO at Porto.

lots of penalties 2nite.


----------



## PaddyMcCourt (Apr 4, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> Mancini is a tactical genius. Barry out for Johnson was the match winner. :side:


I heard you got beef with my boy P. Smith. I have just buried Hit-Girl, and will not hesitate to bury your ass. BkB Hulk, we comin' for you .....'!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

PaddyMcCourt said:


> I heard you got beef with my boy P. Smith. I have just buried Hit-Girl, and will not hesitate to bury your ass. BkB Hulk, we comin' for you .....'!


:lmao

BULK got served!

Luiz could have hit the penalty better, but credit to the keeper. Good enough save. Hopefully we can get another early on in the second half to take the pressure off. Really want a cleansheet too.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What are Arsenal up to? They're cutting Marseille to ribbons at times then completely ballsing it once they get within 12-18 yards of the goal.

I have money on you, stop the fancy nonsense and fucking score!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nwanganga... what a name :lmao


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

....


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

according to twitter apparently the chelsea fans are singing songs about anton ferdinand :no:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Genk, what a team.

I wonder if Chelsea remember what keeping a clean sheet feels like.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> What are Arsenal up to? They're cutting Marseille to ribbons at times then completely ballsing it once they get within 12-18 yards of the goal.
> 
> I have money on you, stop the fancy nonsense and fucking score!


As usual yes. Ramsey should have scored twice in the first half.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't even beat Genk. Fuck me...


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Apoel's injury time winner is apparently a screamer.

Normal service resumed from Arsenal. Average performance. Nevermind.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/

I'd keep an eye on it over the next couple of weeks :side:. Roman could get that itchy trigger finger again...


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Porto :lmao :lmao :lmao

They can't win even in a scandalously easy Group with officiating help during their matches.

:lmao


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

It must take a pretty special official to not be able to tell that the keeper deflected the shot behind.

Nonetheless, a poor performance from Chelsea and Genk never should've scored. But that last corner that the officials are apparently too blind to give may have made a difference, who knows.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chelsea are a laughing stock right now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Knew it would be a shit matchday.

Hope them chelsea fans were not signing anything race related but given their past it would not suprise me.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Genk... Better Than Messi

Really, it's embarrassing


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Evo said:


> It must take a pretty special official to not be able to tell that the keeper deflected the shot behind.


It's not as if there were 3 officials that could have made the decision... has a 5th official ever done anything?

But this isn't Chelsea v Barcelona, we only had ourselves to blame tonight


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Dammit, I went out the room and missed Messi's hat-trick goal.

CUENCA was brilliant again tonight. Once again put in some great crosses from out wide, including the assist for Cesc's goal.

What a finish to that Apoel game.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

The commentators even mentioned, weren't there officials behind the goal who could've clearly seen that?

I'm not saying it ripped us off or anything, I'm far too disappointed with the performance of the team in the first place, but come on. That should be a fundamental thing for officials.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm confused, what are you complaining about Evo? Surely it can't be over a corner.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Trying not to read the spoilers for the other games, but come on Chelsea. Was scratching my head when it was David Luiz who stepped up to take the penalty, and had a feeling it would miss. Would have preferred Torres (probably would have made everyone lol though), or Meireles to take the penalty. Thought Torres had a really bad game, apart from when he set up Ramires for the goal. Sturridge was threatening when he came on, I thought Meireles and Romeu played well. We are going through a mini-flunk again, just like last year. I can feel it coming. Destroying Genk two weeks ago, and now drawing with them , get it together!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Seb said:


> I'm confused, what are you complaining about Evo? Surely it can't be over a corner.


I just thought it was silly that nobody honestly saw the keeper deflect the shot. I'm not complaining and certainly not placing blame on it as a cause why we didn't win (that is 104% Chelsea's fault), it just seems incredible to me. Wasn't supposed to be this drawn out, was only supposed to be a side comment.

If there's anything to complain about, it's Chelsea's poor performance.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Frustrating. The better team first half, and Ramsey should have scored, and had a better run when he was clear. Second half was flat attacking wise but solid defensively, Vermaelen was epic, and Mertesacker proved himself to be a decent player today. Full backs were decent too. Delighted having a clean sheet. Walcott was shocking, another well below par performance from him, he had at least two chances to do something but he wasted them. Gervinho covered a lot of ground but couldn't find a final ball. None of our subs made an impact, RVP was pretty poor, Rosicky made a few tidy passes and I can only remember him doing one thing. Song was absolutely top class though, MOTM. Marseille's defense was brilliant, again, no wonder they don't leak goals. Leaving RVP out was a mistake in the end, although we did have enough chances to score. We were a bit more tired in the second half and Marseille parked the bus. They deserved a point in the end.

Wanted at least 4 points from these two Marseille games, got them. If we at least draw against Dortmund, we're through. IMO we need to win, to get the points to finish top, which is essential now. I don't fancy us going to City away in the CC and playing a strong team. We have Wigan away a few days after then Olympiacos away. That's a tough run and I'm not too fussed about going out of the CC. Hopefully we have 11 points by then and don't need to win, since I don't think Marseille will beat Dortmund away. Still top of the group so not too angry. All will be forgotten for a win on Saturday now though!

Chelsea's result was a bit of a shock.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

D'Angelo said:


> Frustrating. The better team first half, and Ramsey should have scored, and had a better run when he was clear. Second half was flat attacking wise but solid defensively, Vermaelen was epic, and Mertesacker proved himself to be a decent player today. Full backs were decent too. Delighted having a clean sheet. Walcott was shocking, another well below par performance from him, he had at least two chances to do something but he wasted them. Gervinho covered a lot of ground but couldn't find a final ball. None of our subs made an impact, RVP was pretty poor, Rosicky made a few tidy passes and I can only remember him doing one thing. Song was absolutely top class though, MOTM. Marseille's defense was brilliant, again, no wonder they don't leak goals. Leaving RVP out was a mistake in the end, although we did have enough chances to score.
> 
> *Wanted at least 4 points from these two Marseille games, got them.* If we at least draw against Dortmund, we're through. IMO we need to win, to get the points to finish top, which is essential now. I don't fancy us going to City away in the CC and playing a strong team. We have Wigan away a few days after then Olympiacos away. That's a tough run and I'm not too fussed about going out of the CC. Hopefully we have 11 points by then and don't need to win, since I don't think Marseille will beat Dortmund away.
> 
> Chelsea's result was a bit of a shock.


indeed thats why im not being as critical as i would normally be after such a flat lifeless performance. Win your home games draw your away and your in the final regardless. Swapping them over makes little difference in the grand scheme of things.


We're at home to City btw.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> Chelsea are a laughing stock right now.


Going through a really crap spell, but hardly a laughing stock.

Christ almighty.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

milan actually draw against a an avergage team, that is atrocious, well at least we already qualified.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Great game for Robinho, missed an open goal and should have been sent off for an elbow.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

few players out injured tomorrow for united, like young, smalling, cleverley, carrick and its probably too soon for rafael to make a comeback, they reckon he might feature in the reserve match on thursday

i'd expect something like this

---------------lindegaard-------------
fabio-------rio--------jones-----evra
valencia----fletcher--anderson---park
------------rooney---berbatov--------

wouldn't be surprised if there is a surprise inclusion of fryers at left back, pogba will probably make the bench


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

My Man Utd starting 11 & bench for tomorrow game.

Anders

Fabio Jones Rio Fryers

Toni Fletch Ando Park

Berbs

Owen

Subs: Amos, Evra, Fletch, Rooney, Giggs, Nani & Welbeck 

Could see Fryers at CB with Evra LB, midfield, GK & front 2 think be spot on though imo.

Annoying thing is Cleverley is again injured & out of tomorrows & now Sunderland game which isn’t great news already explained that CM doesn’t look same without him in it. Bench actually lot harder to call then starting 11 cos not sure if more experienced players be given night off with some young academy players there or if SAF like have that added security of more exp players coming off bench to aid team if needs must. 

In other game in group cant see Benfica not winning v Basel, if that does happen & we win tomorrow mean effectively both us & Benfica are through to last 16 really, then become fight between both of us at match day 5/6 to see who finishes first & second in the group.

Also congrats to Apoel all need is 1 point in match day 5 & there through to last 16 of Champions League heck of an achievement if do so, wish them best of luck.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> Great game for Robinho, missed an open goal and should have been sent off for an elbow.


i know, he cannot score goals, oh my god, horrible. we need patoooo and peter pan, robinho needs to learn how to score, last season he so many goalscoring chances. if we play like this in champions league we will get eliminated in the rowant milan to get elimiund of 16, well this draw is a lesson for the coach and with this mistake we can improve. we need to improve, i dont nated very fast again,


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Joel said:


> Going through a really crap spell, but hardly a laughing stock.
> 
> Christ almighty.


Agree with this. 3 bad results, and off field trouble but I wouldn't call Chelsea a laughing stock. 4th in the league and top of your group. Bad 2 weeks, though a long way to go before you become a laughing stock.


Found this on Twitter

Genk lost 5-0 a fortnight ago to Chelsea were annihilated 5-3 by Arsenal who lost 8-2 to Man U who got battered 6-1 by City. So by that logic City should beat Genk by 18 goals. :lmao :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Chelsea aren't a laughing stock. We had an awful awful run last year, turned things around and came in 2nd in the league still. The team will eventually get it together, just hope it doesn't take till February to do so again. 

Barcelona's academy is crazy. Cuenca already looks a prospect. Happy for Messi hitting the double century.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Valdes has gone over 800 minutes without conceding, with Pique and Puyol both injured. Now to catch VDS's tally.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Did Neuer not concede for around 1100 minutes? The goal they eventually conceded was a fecking own goal as well.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

united_07 said:


> according to twitter apparently the chelsea fans are singing songs about anton ferdinand :no:


This is disgraceful if true.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

It was true. Chelsea released a statement saying they condemned it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

culture


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kiz, City fans doing the awful Poznan is just as offensive.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

doesnt shock me scum like you would say that


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Classless. I guess Chelsea could have pretended it never happened, so good on the club for condemning it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

> ‘Anton Ferdinand: you know what you are’


Apparently that was the chant that the Chelsea fans were singing, according to the Daily Mail anyway.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I wonder what Cashley, Drogba, Malouda and co think about that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they know what they are


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Exactly. How Chelsea's "fan's" are gonna say racist chants, when like 90% of our team is black is beyond me. Is it me or are European football fans backwards? Because there seems to be racism everywhere. I honestly don't hear too much about it in American sports.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

uhhh

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/nov/18/mario-balotelli-racist-abuse-italy

http://www.whoateallthepies.tv/man_...lotelli-during-italy-vs-romania-friendly.html

http://sports.yahoo.com/soccer/blog...nts-Roberto-Carlos-with-a-racis?urn=sow-wp265

all from their own fans. there will always be fans that care what colour skin the players are


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Russia is scumbag country, it's incredible they got the World Cup, even worse than giving it to a misogynistic, non-football country with no infrastructure, like Qatar.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

says a lot about fifa really.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Seb said:


> Russia is scumbag country, it's incredible they got the World Cup, even worse than giving it to a misogynistic, non-football country with *no infrastructure, like Qatar.*


That reminds me, I seen these the other day. Apparently these are artist impressions of the stadia/stadiums (Dunno...) that they'll have ready for 2022...

Al Khor Stadium










Doha Port Stadium










Umm Salal Stadium










Education City Stadium










Sports City Stadium










Al-Rayyan Stadium










Al-Shamal Stadium










Al-Wakrah Stadium










Lusail Iconic Stadium











Some of those look ridiculous. Sports City Stadium looks more like an airport than a football ground.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

is that an ark?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Damit ref Viktoria didn't deserve that red card.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

And what's even worse is after they build all these lavish stadiums, what happens next? Probably gonna have to tear them down, unless Qatar somehow get a phenomenal football league. 2022, what a World Cup that's gonna be. Hope they don't stone players when they collapse from the 100+ degree weather. 

Yeah, still bitter it didn't come to us, or even Australia for that matter. Pathetic.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Not gonna lie, those stadiums look incredible, some a bit ridiculous though, like Noah's Ark that Kiz pointed out.

I heard they're all like build out of packs or something and will be moved somewhere else once they're done? England is obviously the best place to host a tournament anyway, but it's all about dat corruption and bribery.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I want to go camping in the Doha Port Stadium.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao those stadiums look ridiculous. Fishing port, ark, airport look alikes.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> uhhh
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/nov/18/mario-balotelli-racist-abuse-italy
> 
> ...


There are some fuckwits from the far right in Italy that think a person can't be Italian and black. I think it's part of the far greater "ultras" problem they have.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seb said:


> Russia is scumbag country, it's incredible they got the World Cup, even worse than giving it to a misogynistic, non-football country with no infrastructure, like Qatar.


Fifa's mandate since Blatter took over is to give the world cup to countries that need a competition to help interest and improve its football. Russian football needs investment a massive competition can help racism (clearly isnt work thus far but they've got 7 more years) and Qatar has no football history so it fits perfectly into the Sepp Blatter mandate of helping develop world football.

Euro's to Poland and Ukraine and last one to Austria + Switzerland are further examples of the governing bodies trying to send tournaments to places that need football. England doesn't need it simple as honestly Antartica will host a world cup before us. Gotta get them inuits playing football to keep warm. 



Rockhead said:


> And what's even worse is after they build all these lavish stadiums, what happens next? Probably gonna have to tear them down, unless Qatar somehow get a phenomenal football league. 2022, what a World Cup that's gonna be. Hope they don't stone players when they collapse from the 100+ degree weather.
> 
> Yeah, still bitter it didn't come to us, or even Australia for that matter. Pathetic.


They've already stated the stadiums will be deconstructed and sold after the games apart from 2 i think the airport one and the education city one are both the ones that are going to stay for the world cup legacy.



Rockhead said:


> Chelsea aren't a laughing stock. We had an awful awful run last year, turned things around and came in 2nd in the league still. The team will eventually get it together, just hope it doesn't take till February to do so again.
> 
> Barcelona's academy is crazy. Cuenca already looks a prospect. Happy for Messi hitting the double century.


Craziest thing about Barcelona's academy is if it was in england 80% of them would have been released by now because of their size. If Lionel Messi was english he'd be playing sunday league for the dog and duck.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You guys are nuts. Those are the stadiums of the future.

Al Khor Stadium: Incredible design.

Doha Port Stadium: CAMPING CAMPING FISHING CAMPING

Umm Salal Stadium: Again, looks like a huge fucking deal.

Education City Stadium: Look at it, it's a spaceship. FOOTBALL IN SPACE.

Sports City Stadium: Kinda whack but w/e. You can't really see anything.

Al-Rayyan Stadium: Looks like somebody just wants to spend a lot of money and not sure how.

Al-Shamal Stadium: ARC

Al-Wakrah Stadium: Wait, they're playing in between 3 grounds? They look good individually tho.

Lusail Iconic Stadium: Looks magnificent.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Those stadiums do look magnificent.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

fuck that guy, he dived to take the penalty, it was a body tackle, robinho should have not missed than open goal. stupid he is. open goall, oh my god. fuck, i hate this result,


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Is the plans I saw for 5 of the Qatar stadiums last year. Women be loving that shopping complex.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> fuck that guy, hr dived to take the penalty, it was a body tackle, robinho should have not missed than open goal. stupid he is. open goall, oh my god. fuck, i hate this result,


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

We should start betting on how many goals Messi will score this season. It's the start of November, and he's got 22 already. Could hit 60+ this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

how long until messi goes past raul in champions league goals? i give it not next champions league, the one after. incredible strike rate, the only one near him is RUUD


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Not sure, but I remember seeing the leaderboard on Sky last night, and he should be ahead of everyone apart from Ruud and Raul by the end of this season.

He should pass Raul's career goal record in a couple of years too.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Messi is 6th at the minute with 42

Next on the list Inzaghi 46.
Shevchenko - 48
Henry - 50
Ruud - 56
Raul - 71


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i remember henry being fairly high too, but he may have a gap of only 10 goals, which messi could probably get in 3 games
edit: yeah thats the leaderboard, should go past henry, thought the gap was bigger


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think Henry has played something like 110 games in the CL, almost twice as many as Messi.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah if messi only scores 3 goals in his next 20 games he's perfectly level with Inzaghi lol


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Seb said:


> Not gonna lie, those stadiums look incredible, some a bit ridiculous though, like Noah's Ark that Kiz pointed out.
> 
> I heard they're all like build out of packs or something and will be moved somewhere else once they're done? England is obviously the best place to host a tournament anyway, but it's all about dat corruption and bribery.


 Qatar is an incredible place to host a World Cup. Makes total sense. England was a far worse place, the stadiums were already built.












Hohenheim of Light said:


> You guys are nuts. Those are the stadiums of the future.
> 
> Al Khor Stadium: Incredible design.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. They look fucking amazing. Doha Port is going to look unbelievable at night.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

city on at 6am.

why you make life difficult football


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Those stadiums look cool, I know they are just designs but still.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> Messi is 6th at the minute with 42
> 
> Next on the list Inzaghi 46.
> Shevchenko - 48
> ...


that's only champions league in all uefa cups raul is 73 and inzaghi 71


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

the important is that we are in the last 16 now vs Barca we will TRY to beat them


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

^Seriously, use the edit button once in a while!

As for Qatar, you can't imagine the heat until you go there. When I flew to Australia in May, I changed flights in Doha and it was roasting, nearly 40 degrees at midnight and just gone 6am.

Those stadiums can have all the air conditioning in the world, the players won't be able to train properly over there outside. It's just ridiculous. I got a sweat on just walking up the steps of the plane! No exaggeration.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

looks like rooney is playing in midfield



> De Gea, Jones, Ferdinand, Evans, Fabio,Valencia, Rooney, Anderson, Nani, Owen, Berbatov
> bench: Lindegaard, Fryers, Pogba, Park, Hernandez, Welbeck, Evra


good to see pogba and fryers making the bench


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Can't find any streams for Bayern and Napoli

FUUUUUUUUU

Edit: are the games delayed an hour again?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hart, Zabaleta, Kompany, Savic, Clichy, Yaya, De Jong, Nasri, Silva, Milner, Balotelli

i like it, i like it a lot


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EGame said:


> Can't find any streams for Bayern and Napoli
> 
> FUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Edit: are the games delayed an hour again?


not delayed, clocks in europe went back an hour last weekend though perhaps thats what you mean


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuck! I planned it out on my schedule too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

5:25 am right now here, we better not fucking lose otherwise im going to be MAD


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

that's bad kiz.

bayern v napoli should be a cracker. hamsik, inler, lavezzi, cavani, lahm, schweini, guztavo, gomez, ribery, kroos on same pitch **red button**

Shaqiri and Xhaka in action for Basel too.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Looks like one of Fergie's wacky formations.

Defence? Check.

Midfield?










Attack? Fucking right we will.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Are you American, EGame?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> Are you American, EGame?


Nah. 

I do live in North America though. Our time zones haven't changed yet so that's why the time is off, pretty sure they change this weekend though. :/


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao at Viera and Keane awkwardly complementing each other.

I'd better get used to these CL nights again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

time to get my instant highlights stream for every match up an running. cheers foxtel/espn3.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

What a strike for Benfica's goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Owen off injured after 10 minutes, poor fucker.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Ray Wilkins irritates me more every game. 'Jonesy'? My word.

That was a good run out for Owen. If only he could stay fit.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

c'mon Napoli you can take a point from this game


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Ronaldo with a nice freekick, 1-0.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA

from what i've seen, bayern have smashed napoli. shut them down and then their strikers are way too fast.

this mubrak is an incredibly angry man. kicks silva, then when silva's on the ground threatens to kick him again. balotelli comes in and tells him to fuck off. both get yellows.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

nearly a brilliant goal from jones, quick one two and curling shot just blocked


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao mubrak tries to shove zabaleta into the fence. if this guy finishes the game on the pitch i'll be amazed

:lmao now villareal are hacking silva on the halfway line.

bayern up 3-0, gomez with a hattrick already


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nitromalta said:


> c'mon Napoli you can take a point from this game


Not anymore they can't

Edit 

Soft Penalty right there. City to go 2 - 0 up


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

it seems nani of a couple of years ago has turned up today, frustrating, and that was a brilliant save from de gea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gomez is killing it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

napoli score, 3-1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

PENALTY

balotelli nutmegs a guy, then gets brought down

oh dear, it's not a penalty at all. muccachio or w/e goes for a tackle, balotelli falls over his own feet. oh well 

HE SCORES, 2-0


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Balotelli with that troll Penalty!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i would feel sorry for villareal if their defenders werent being absolute cunts whenever mario or silva are on the ball. so obviously trying to get mario to get himself off. wouldnt be shocked if he saw the tackle coming and went a bit "jelly legged"

decent first half overall, we've absolutely bosses the game, about 65% posession and double the passes made. yaya and savic have been the best so far


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah Super Mario scored again now I hope he starts scoring with Italy


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Roy Keane :lmao

THEY'VE HAD TREE SHOTS ON TARGET


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mancini sitting with a bag of ice on his head

SWAG


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

jones has been brilliant at right back tonight, probably man of the match so far


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

silva comes off with a back injury, joy.

looks in absolute agony on the bench.

milner and de jong have absolutely dominated the midfield, with yaya behind mario. that should be our starting midfield, we've just held so much posession


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Being let down by CSKA so far 

Come on the russians.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wonderful goal from Toure


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

YAYA

beautiful footwork, slots it home easily


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Stan Collymore's Manchester XI:



> Hart
> 
> Richards
> Kompany
> ...


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Yaya scoring again, finally. Mancini hitting his head was quality. Villareal are already a much weakened side due to injuries, but when you look at what players they used to have they really have gone down.

Gomez is on fire this year. World class. People who questioned the fee well and truly silenced.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

besides lescott over vidic and barry over fletcher/a shit i took i agree


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

nani, berbatov and anderson have been shockingly bad tonight. Nani is nowhere near the player he is when he plays on the left.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Kiz said:


> besides lescott over vidic and barry over fletcher/milner/a shit i took i agree


I was laughing at him including Rooney over Super Mario or Dzeko


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Swap Lescott, Milner and Barry for Vidic, Nani, and De Jong, and that team's fine.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Anderson has been fucking awful tonight.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

How on earth did Lescott make that team over Vidic


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I was just enjoying Collymore's constant United trolling. I'm sure he would have had Carrick as his only red inclusion, if Barry wasn't just so damn good.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

napoli score, 3-2 now. wow

5 goals, 2 goal scorers. not bad


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Anderson will never make it big at United. 

Gomez is just so good. Unreal. 59 goals in 59 games for Bayern. Him and Cavani are two absolute premium strikers.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

fernandez scored twice? he is my third choice right back behind maggio and campagno on my napoli FM game 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

D'Angelo said:


> Anderson will never make it big at United.
> 
> Gomez is just so good. Unreal. 59 goals in 59 games for Bayern. Him and Cavani are two absolute premium strikers.


It depends on your definition of 'big'. He'll pretty much be first choice until we decide to buy a midfielder again, so probably the next 5 years, unless Pogba or Ravel break out.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

D'Angelo said:


> Anderson will never make it big at United.


He's also their best central midfielder. Ouch. Should've got Sneijder.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> He's also their best central midfielder. Ouch. Should've got Sneijder.


he really isnt, even rooney tonight has been far better than him playing in midfield


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Pff, sloppy performance but 3 points and a clean sheet. I'll take it.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seb said:


> fernandez scored twice? he is my third choice right back behind maggio and campagno on my napoli FM game 8*D


Makes sense considering he was a CB all his time of playing in Argentina lol.

Beretzucky doing his best to win me 80 quid the turkish just not for having it assholes  5/6 is soo much more depressing than being trolled by big clubs like yesterday.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Sneijder's a top class player but I'd rather see us look at a midfielder that would protect the back four more. We just don't have the steel there, with players like Carrick relying more on interception and positioning than tackling and throwing themselves in front of things. We have creativity in other areas, so Wesley would be a welcomed luxury if that aspect was looked at first.

We have quality in every area for years to come if players progress properly, except in centre mid. We need two signings or players of real quality coming through there, realistically.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> he really isnt, even rooney tonight has been far better than him playing in midfield


who's better then?

_maybe_ fletcher. rooney isn't a midfielder.



Gunner14 said:


> Makes sense considering he was a CB all his time of playing in Argentina lol.
> 
> Beretzucky doing his best to win me 80 quid the turkish just not for having it assholes  5/6 is soo much more depressing than being trolled by big clubs like yesterday.


His best position is centre back but he can cover as he's a D/RC on the game, and i'm loaded with centre backs - Mangane, Cannavaro, Bocchetti, Campagno is also an accomplished centre back. I won the cup and the league in my first season and got to the semi's of the CL before being thrashed by Barca.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It depends on your definition of 'big'. He'll pretty much be first choice until we decide to buy a midfielder again, so probably the next 5 years, unless Pogba or Ravel break out.


i would rather see pogba in the first 11 on saturday than anderson after the performance he put in today. Morrison isnt really a central midfielder


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

united_07 said:


> i would rather see pogba in the first 11 on saturday than anderson after the performance he put in today. Morrison isnt really a central midfielder


Neither's Rooney. I'm concerned we're gonna get back to the days of playing Rio in the middle :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> who's better then?
> 
> _maybe_ fletcher. rooney isn't a midfielder.


fletcher and cleverley would be my first choice partnership at the moment. Jones has played in central midfield as well


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

very happy with that performance, mario now with 7 goals from 7 appearances, midfield looked good, savic was extremely settled, and a clean sheet, albeit our defence was rarely tested. up to second in the group.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Fuck you, seriously, drawing 1-1 to Basel. Way to put the qualification at risk.


----------



## Beer (Feb 11, 2008)

MARIO


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

It's very strange how United are just getting by in this group, they should dominate it with ease.

Such a comical end to the Bayern/Napoli game. Keeper trying to get back for Napoli after going up way too high. Very entertaining.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

D'Angelo said:


> It's very strange how United are just getting by in this group, they should dominate it with ease.
> 
> Such a comical end to the Bayern/Napoli game. Keeper trying to get back for Napoli after going up way too high. Very entertaining.


They seem to just have the meh who cares we're man utd we'll get through by showing up. and its working lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mario Gomez swag. 

That dude has a sixth sense for being is the right place at the right time, it's almost frightening.

Edit: Bayern are destroying it, even in the absence of their best player. They are looking like SERIOUS contenders for the CL title this year.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Both of YAYA's goals were pretty great. Surprised City won without starting Barry though. :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bastian

On another note, GOMEZ AND LAHM SUPERHDUASNWUBFKBW~!~!~


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> They seem to just have the meh who cares we're man utd we'll get through by showing up. and its working lol


Yip, it's how we roll.

Benfica, 1-1. Pff, decent result.
Basel, 3-3. The fuck happened there?
Galati, 0-2 That's more
Galati, 2-0 like it.

This could bite me in the arse :hmm:....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's ok, super savic will stop gutless gomez


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

EGame said:


> Edit: Bayern are destroying it, even in the absence of their best player. They are looking like SERIOUS contenders for the CL title this year.


Been saying it for a while now. I really hope we get Barca/Bayern in the final. That would be one of the best finals in recent memory.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I didn't get chance to comment on the game last night but all I can say was what kind of performance was that? That didn't even feel like a United team playing at times. Some of the football was great with the quick passes around the penalty area and some of the crisp passing in midfield and we did defend well but at times, we were just so sloppy on the ball, losing it constantly and allowing Galati to attack. I'm pleased we got the 3 points and another cleansheet and that we're now top of the group but we've not been playing the best football for a while now.

United showed glimpses of how well they can play against Everton and in the first 20 minutes of the City game. However, for the past month or so now, we've been lucky with results and have been very careless and it needs sorting out. Ferguson said United would learn from their mistakes after the Basel game where we drew at home but we haven't. Giving the ball away a lot isn't learning from your mistakes. However, this could all be down to the fact that Anderson, Nani and Berbatov were all garbage, especially Nani, who did my head it with some selfish play and he was useless and couldn't even do the most simple thing right and that was clearing the ball and instead would give it to Galati in dangerous areas.

Anderson's good run seems to be over for now and Berbatov just didn't seem to care when he lost the ball and he made some selfish decisions at times also. Park should have come on earlier in the game as he seemed to settle our midfield when he came on. It was good to see Fryers get a few minutes on the pitch also.

I don't know, I'm just a bit worried at the moment with how we're playing... it has been like this since the Chelsea game where we've allowed things to be very open and we need to start retaining possession a lot better and be more clinical in our finishing at times. In the Galati game it was like we were playing like Arsenal at times - neat, quick passes but no end result. Hopefully Ferguson gets this sorted, especially the midfield as it seems a problem and has been for over a month now. I know that could be down to the Cleverley/Anderson combination not working together for over a month now but still, we shouldn't be doing this.

Also, a shame to see Owen go off injured... he was having a good run in the Carling Cup and he looked good for the 10 minutes he was on against Galati and was the reason we got the first goal by his terrific run at the near post when Jones crossed it in. I hope it doesn't turn out as serious once it's assessed.

Positives are Rooney was exceptional in midfield; his passing range was superb and even though he too was guilty of being sloppy at times, he worked his socks off and helped in tracking back, won the ball a few times and would lead our attack well. However, my Man of the Match award would go to Jones who had another brilliant performance at right back. He struggled in this position for England but the 3 times he's filled this role for United, he's done solid. He was dangerous running down the wing and Galati couldn't stop him. He delivered some decent crosses in the box and was also one of the reasons we got the first goal. He defended well and was unfortunate not to get a goal after a fantastic one-two move. What a player. Fabio did a decent job at left back also and had one terrific Giggs-esque run at one point in the first half where he went past 3 players.

A good result but a below par performance overall. Hopefully things pick up and United start to get their act together.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> We should start betting on how many goals Messi will score this season. It's the start of November, and he's got 22 already. Could hit 60+ this season.


unless he gets injured, but he rarely does


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> the important is that we are in the last 16 now vs Barca we will TRY to beat them


hopefully, but hope milan has its best brazilian striker back that is pato, if we have him then we can if not then we cant. drawing to bate was horrible. i hate that result, if we at least need to reach semifinal we need to play a lot better. i dont want milan to get eliminated in the round of 16 again. hope milan win to make all of the haters shut up, out here.
edit: napoli vs bayern was good, 3-2, losing 3-0 and then to 3-2 is good, hope napoli qualifies, i am sure they can defeat man city in italy. and then defeat villareal to qualify, forza napoli


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

FORZA NAPOLI


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> Mario Gomez swag.
> 
> That dude has a sixth sense for being is the right place at the right time, it's almost frightening.
> 
> Edit: Bayern are destroying it, even in the absence of their best player. They are looking like SERIOUS contenders for the CL title this year.


You know, I was actually thinking about who you meant as their best player.

God I miss that guy so much. We actually made profit when we sold him to Madrid, but I was so sad to see him go.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kalou is better anyway.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> You know, I was actually thinking about who you meant as their best player.
> 
> God I miss that guy so much. We actually made profit when we sold him to Madrid, but I was so sad to see him go.


In the first half of the season that Madrid sold him - I think 09/10, the talk in La Liga was who was better - Messi or Robben. He was absolutely on fire for Madrid that year, and it was such a bizarre decision to sell him. They suddenly just shipped out their Dutch contingent - Sneijder, Robben, VDV, RVN and Huntelaar all went in quick succession.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Kalou is better anyway.


Indeed. Him and his troll face.



Seb said:


> In the first half of the season that Madrid sold him - I think 09/10, the talk in La Liga was who was better - Messi or Robben. He was absolutely on fire for Madrid that year and especially in the first half of the season, and it was such a bizarre decision to sell him. They suddenly just shipped out their Dutch contingent - Sneijder, Robben, VDV, RVN and Huntelaar all went in quick succession.


I started to get excited at the prospect of Ronaldo and Robben on the wings at the same club. And then they went and sold him 

I think they sold him, because they needed to make a lot of money back after borrowing shitloads for the purchases of Kaka, Ronaldo, Albiol and Benzema.

They got out of their Dutch fetish and now have a Bundesliga (or Germish) fetish.

I remember back in the 90's and early 00's when Barca had a Dutch fetish.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

COCU, KLUIVERT and FRANK DE BOER were amazing players.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

COCU was truly immense. Could play him any where on the pitch.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I left out Ronald, couldn't take him seriously again after DAT PENALTY MISS in the 98 World Cup. Literally the first time i'd ever seen someone walk up to the ball and pause instead of a run up.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Tottenham lose at Rubin Kazan. Hardly playing kids. Nice one bro.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What a fucking goal from andy johnson


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

After this 1-0 win agains Kiev now Besiktas will win agains Stoke at home, WERE COMING FOR YOUUUU CITY.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> You know, I was actually thinking about who you meant as their best player.
> 
> God I miss that guy so much. We actually made profit when we sold him to Madrid, but I was so sad to see him go.


I love Robben. :mark: Never get tired of watching him play. 

Can't believe Spurs lost, very shocking.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

There wasn't a single first team player in that whole Tottenham squad, apart from maybe Gallas, who's coming back from injury iirc.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seb said:


> There wasn't a single first team player in that whole Tottenham squad, apart from maybe Gallas, who's coming back from injury iirc.


Indeed. Gallas 1st appearance of the season.

Hardly shocking to lose when you put out 7 kids and sebastian bassong


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Spurs also had 2 wingers at fullback.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

brilliantly worked freekick from fulham to go 3-1 up, and johnson's second goal


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Spurs 'youngsters' = Gallas, Defoe, Pavlyuchenko, Bassong, Cudicini and Pienaar. Not first teamers, but hardly kids. I watched the vast majority of the game, trust me, if Kazan were more clinical it would have been 5-0. I'm not shocked by the result in the least, I didn't think they would win. The performance was generally awful. Pretty annoying they lost since they are the only English team that did apparently. England on a hot streak this year.


What a goal from Johnson. GOTS contender.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

What the flying fuck, spambot?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rubin away was always gonna be a tough game for spurs even more so that spurs went third/4th choice in some areas.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

AJ's volley was ace, their first and third weren't bad either. Didn't see the fourth and it was 4-1 when I last looked. Fulham don't look all too bad in Europe.

HATE BOBBY ZAMORA THOUGH. His counting and his phantom card are the two most annoying things in the game for me. I despise him more than diving players.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> After this 1-0 win agains Kiev now Besiktas will win agains Stoke at home, WERE COMING FOR YOUUUU CITY.


LOL 

:ns youth


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

^You must be getting bored of winning all those European games? It's a pity you conceded in Kiev so late for the only draw.

Another defeat in the league though at the weekend right?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

tomkim4 said:


> LOL
> 
> :ns youth


Honestly bro you gotta admit we got a dangerous team, okay Stoke is dangerous too with the throw ins and all but at home we are probably gonna take the 3 points I just hope you guys draw against Kiev so that we don't get in any trouble and win against you and then finish 1st in the group.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stoke are a little more than just throw ins these days.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

throw ins, PETER CROUCH AND DAT CLINICAL FOOTBALL

rubin have a decent team, and spurs put out their second string away, no shock they lost.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

fulham played quality football tonight....what can you say about _that _andy Johnson goal? superb volley


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

i am not suprised that rubin won since they defeated barca 2-1 at camp nou 2 yrs back, i think it was considered as schock of that season


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Edit: Figured it out. 

Bump for Barca vs Milan :side:


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Milan will win, unless the match is fixed. BEST TEAM IN THE WORLD, MOVE OVER JUVENTUS.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Iniesta is out with an injury. 

Goodnight.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hope Barca wins so there isn't a chance we(Bayern) are gonna face them at the round of 16.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Same here, Bayern vs. Barca should be the final.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll take Barca/City in the first knockout round, then I really want Bayern/Barca, would be an amazing two game tie. El Clasico for the final.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Real/Bayern at the final would be ideal for me 'cause I support both teams but I really want Bayern to win the whole thing, it's been a long time coming.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Edit : Sorry for double post, first post wouldn't show in internet explorer.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

it will be a difficult game against benfica tomorrow, a win puts united through, can see the team looking something like this

--------------de gea--------------
rafael-----rio------evans------fabio
valencia--fletcher---carrick---young
----------berbatov--hernandez-------

bench: lindegaard, jones, fryers, giggs, park, morrison, rooney

looks like morrison might be making the bench judging by his twitter message, would be nice to see him get 30 mins or so


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

If United doesn't get first place in the easiest group of all time in CL I'd lol.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rubin really do have some good players in Bocchetti, Haedo Valdez, Noboa, Eremenko, Ansaldi, Ryazanstev, Kasaev, Martins and Navas amongst others. The Russian league as a whole is attracting better players tho with Zenit, CSKA and to a lesser extent Spartak, Lokomotiv and Dinamo all having some good players.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

iniesta out, i guess they will put fabregas. pato finally came back, after such a long time. milan vs barca going to be epic. I predict for a draw. napoli vs man city going to epic too, i really hope napoli wins but i dont think that would happen. hope for a draw at least. 
the coach should use 4-3-1-2. abbiati, abate, nesta, silva, zambrotta, aquilani, nocerino, boateng, robinho, pato, zlatan. seedorf, van bommel or ambrosini should not be used or else we are screwed.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

wednesday it will be a relax game since both of us are at the last 16, it will be a great test for us vs the best team in the world and tomorrow I hope Napoli wins


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ibrahimovic to have a stormer and win the game with a hat-trick. Messi to put in an anonymous performance.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Benfica manager said:


> ''The English league is a good league but compared with Spain, Germany and Italy it is not so good.''


Really hope Man Utd hammer them tomorrow.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Benfica boss is trolling.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Man Utd manager on the quality of the Portugese league said:


>


.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd love a Napoli win tomorrow night to send City out. A Milan win would be good too to put Barca through as second seeds for the knockout stage, potentially setting up a mouth watering tie.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nige™;10623928 said:


> I'd love a Napoli win tomorrow night to send City out. A Milan win would be good too to put *Barca through as second seeds for the knockout stage*, potentially setting up a mouth watering tie.


In tha case United to finish 2nd also please :side:

And classic seb.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Iniesta missing is a blow, Milan have an outside chance of a draw, but Barca were lethal at the weekend, I just don't see it happening. I can see them defending for their lives though and keeping it to 1-0 or 2-0.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Some real quality games this week. Chelsea/Leverkusen, Napoli/City, Milan/Barca, Lille/CSKA and Arsenal/Dortmund all have potential to be crackers.

Fancy Chelsea to win, City to draw, Barca to win, Lille to win and Arsenal to just sneak a win.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Dortmund are hot at the moment, just beat Bayern away, I hope they win and qualify along with Arsenal.

Want to see it, shame it clashes with Barca/Milan. At least there's Napoli/City to watch.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I hope Napoli beats City and finishes second in the group behind Bayern.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Not betting on champs league again it's too unpredictable to have a solid accumulator this year. 

Hoping for a City win. Actually I hope they win the whole thing.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Seb said:


> Dortmund are hot at the moment, just beat Bayern away, I hope they win and qualify along with Arsenal.
> 
> Want to see it, shame it clashes with Barca/Milan. At least there's Napoli/City to watch.


yeah, they're picking up some good form now. it will give them a lot of confidence, but they will still be pretty tired playing a very physical game in munich, then back to dortmund and then to london. they seem to be getting over losing sahin.

i can't see them winning, mainly because our home form in the CL is amazing and we're on pretty good form ourselves, plus they have been comfortably beaten by both marseille and olympiacos away from home in the CL. their defence can be got at without subotic, and with rvp on such fine form i'm backing him to grab at least one goal. if song nullifies gotze like he did in the 2nd half of the game in dortmund we should be good for a draw at least.

in hindsight, i wish arsene started rvp against marseille, would have probably won and made this match a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Arsenal better start RVP. If not there's always Gervinho:










Sorry, couldn't resist. I was watching Young Apprentice before I couldn't help but notice her big forehead and she reminded me immediately of Gervinho.

You don't wanna go to Olympiakos needing a win, which is what would could well be the scenario if you lose & Marseille beat Olympiakos on Wednesday. Dortmund could beat Marseille at home in the last game but I don't see them winning at the Emirates unfortunately.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

wow there are great matches in this cl week, but i will watch napoli and city barca and milan. well hope these to matches turn out to be great


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

tomkim4 said:


> Not betting on champs league again it's too unpredictable to have a solid accumulator this year.
> 
> Hoping for a City win. *Actually I hope they win the whole thing*.


There's as much of a chance for that to happen as there is for Otelul Galati to win CL.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah, needing a win at olympiakos would be a nightmare. ideally want qualification done by winning tomorrow, and only need a point to finish top against olympiakos if dortmund beat marseille. hopefully rest a few players too.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

You don't wanna come to Piraeus needing a win, trust me.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao Zlatan claiming Barca are the best in the word right before the match. 

Trying to dig himself out of embarrassment to come. What are the odds he will be invisible for the entire game? 

I hope we hammer Milan to the ground.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> There's as much of a chance for that to happen as there is for Otelul Galati to win CL.


:no: some people on here.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Imagine if Zlatan gets a hat-trick? Nitromalta and reymisterionfan will flood their houses.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

EGame said:


> Lmao Zlatan claiming Barca are the best in the word right before the match.
> 
> Trying to dig himself out of embarrassment to come. What are the odds he will be invisible for the entire game?
> 
> *I hope we hammer Milan to the ground.*


i doubt that cause milan has been strong at home this season. joel, nope i would not even if he scores a hatrick, i am pretty sure he wont, i would be completely suprised if he does. i would be very happy with a draw against barca. anyway we both already qualified, i dont think both teams would take the match very seriously


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Zlatan has really been a embarrassment in the media lately with his attempts to trash Guardiola and the Barca players, it's going to be hilarious when he does nothing for the entire game on Wednesday night. Really hoping Milan go with Robinho and Zlatan up front and don't play Pato, which is likely as I can't see them playing 3 strikers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> I'll take Barca/City in the first knockout round, then I really want Bayern/Barca, would be an amazing two game tie. El Clasico for the final.


i fucking wouldnt


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Amazing few games on this week. Probably looking forward to Napoli/City the most, but Milan/Barca and Arsenal/Dortmund should be great too. Hopefully all the English teams get up (yes, even United, although them not getting out of their group would be hilarious).


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I think Pato will start. 

He wont be running through our defence this time though. My boy Puyol and back and looking in great form, he was awesome this past week.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm actually more confident of winning the Champions League than La Liga this season, just can't see Barca being beaten over two legs. I consider the Champions League more important than any domestic league anyway.

Kiz, why not? Haven't you heard?



Roberto Mankini said:


> "I don't think we are better than Real Madrid, Barcelona, Manchester United, but probably we are at the same level."


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cos we'll get bent over and raped

we're above united tho, 6-1


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i should be watching city/napoli tomorrow even if i don't get much sleep. potential cracker + important game table wise. plus i just love watching football.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Feeling a Inter Milan and Man City away double tonight both dodgy great value if they come off.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm expecting a draw at Naples.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rvp starts against dortmund, rosicky replaced by diaby


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If we win this, we can take it easy with Olympiacos. Going to Greece, with a win being the only desired result--isn't what I'd want. We have to go all out here.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> Zlatan has really been a embarrassment in the media lately with his attempts to trash Guardiola and the Barca players, it's going to be hilarious when he does nothing for the entire game on Wednesday night. Really hoping Milan go with Robinho and Zlatan up front and don't play Pato, which is likely as I can't see them playing 3 strikers.


they will obviously start pato, the coach will be dumb if they dont. i prefer if aleegri play with 3 strikers cause van bommel is old and boateng is not good in cam. he is better at midfield. i rather see aquilani in cam


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Joel said:


> Imagine if Zlatan gets a hat-trick? Nitromalta and reymisterionfan will flood their houses.


I only did that when Italy won the world cup and Milan won the 2003 champions league I won't flood it for a simple hattrick


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

FORZA FLOOD


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

God I thought Barca/Milan was today .

City/Napoli won't be on TV, as that's the game I would have watched. Its either Real Madrid/Jobbers or United/Benfica then. I think I'm not watching today.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

got 2 hours sleep, gonna sleep after the match and then go to work. fucking timezones


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> got 2 hours sleep, gonna sleep after the match and then go to work. fucking timezones


Would it not be easier for you to record the match?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wheres the fun in that


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rooney apparently isnt on the team coach, so looks like berbatov might get a game

ravel morrison has been registered in the last 24 hours so he may get on the bench


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lille beating cska 2-0 in russia due to an own goal and sow. fair effort from them, russia obviously isnt the easiest place to visit

apparently hazard and jokehole have torn their defence apart from the wings


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

no morrison 



> De Gea, Fabio, Jones, Ferdinand, Evra, Nani, Fletcher, Carrick, Valencia, Young, Berbatov
> Bench: Lindegaard, Smalling, Rafael, Giggs, Park, Gibson, Hernandez


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> no morrison


GIBBOOOOOOO :side:


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

Are Man U playing 4-5-1 if Berba plays? He doesn't fit in well in Man U's 4-4-2.

Edit: Three wingers?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Emarosa said:


> Are Man U playing 4-5-1 if Berba plays? He doesn't fit in well in Man U's 4-4-2.
> 
> Edit: Three wingers?


young will most likely be playing behind berbatov


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nani needs a big performance as does fletcher.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

We may as well play 4 wingers whenever possible. The flanks are good, we just need to find a way of avoiding any action happening in the middle of the pitch :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hart, Kompany, Zabaleta, Lescott, Kolarov, Milner, De Jong, Touré, Džeko, Silva, Balotelli SUBS: Pantilimon, Savić, Clichy, Johnson, Barry, Nasri, Agüero.

De Sanctis, Aronica, Dossena, Campagnaro, Cannavaro, Maggio, Hamšík, Gargano, Inler, Cavani, Lavezzi SUBS: Rosati, Grava, Fernández, Santana, Dzemaili, Mascara, Pandev.

thank fuck i was scared barry would start. kolarov picked for his knowledge of napoli/italy i presume.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd prefer Rafael to start but I can understand why he hasn't. Good to see Young get a chance to play behind the striker, he did a great job for Villa in that position so I hope he impresses for us tonight in that role. Berbatov needs a good game here but Nani out of the entire squad needs a solid performance after his abysmal showing for us for a month now.

I expect the win but it will be tough as Benfica are a real test and are a threat attacking wise. Shame Rooney isn't available but at least Hernandez is on the bench.

Urgh, Gibson and no sign of Morrison.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

are united playing at the traf? if so they'll win about 2-0


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm a Napoli supporter for the next 90 minutes.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Expecting Napoli V City to be one hell of a match.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

What an awful start.

Own goal by Jones.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i've never been so worried about our defense

kolarov/kompany/lescott/zabaleta

eep


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Phil "Messi" Jones? More like Phil "Terry" Jones :hb:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

madrid already up through benzema
bayern up through ribery


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Class finish by Jones. Luckily, we're in free-scoring form so conceding one doesn't matter.

I'm praying for a turn around, I really want to get as far as we can before Barca knock us out.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

It was Carrick and Evra's fault anyway for the goal. Evra didn't even try to defend and Carrick should have won the ball but didn't really try and that was what caused Benfica to go on the attack from midfield.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i see evra fucked up again

gaitan is a good player though, was pinpointed by saf as their main threat iirc


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lovely move forward with Axel Witsel and Aimar involved before Nicolas Gaitan's cross is turned in by Phil Jones!

Awesome commentary :lmao. Sounds as if Jones is a striker for Benfica.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

madrid 2-0 up 6 mins in :lmao

JOSE CALLEJON

our defenders already look nervy, outpaced and outclassed. gonna be a long (morning)

:lmao 3-0 HIGUAIN


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Someone in the EPL please buy Lavezzi.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

United are being sloppy now. Benfica are moving the ball around nicely and look very dangerous.

United need to step it up and use the wings more.

Just as I type this, we lose the ball again from more sloppy passing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jesus christ lavezzi/cavani/hamsik are absolute world class. shame i want them gone for 90 mins :side:

what im worried about is when they get the ball, we dont look like a hope in hell of getting it off them


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Beautiful play from Napoli. Shame they never finished it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Do Napoli advance with a victory? No, right?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pretty much, they would go above us and we would need to beat bayern and have villareal take points off napoli. this really is must win


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Nani trying to win the game all by himself. Some real magic on the ball there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

motherfucker

was obviously coming. all over us, have to wonder why our best fullbacks arent out there


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CAVANIIIIIII


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CAVANI!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we're going to be 3-0 down at half time, calling it now


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

nice one manchester clubs. 

madrid 4-0 up already.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

4 - 0 Already? Damn Only been 20 minutes. Sounds like its gonna be a long night for Dinamo


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Berbatov hasn't even done anything yet. He needs to get on the ball more or have some crosses come in for him but we aren't really doing that yet. United have stepped it up though and have been the better team the last 5 minutes.

Nani has been superb so far.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

their defence is so much better than ours. allowing us no time on the ball.

aronica is a fucking cunt btw


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Valencia's passing has been terrible so far. Making really silly mistakes when we're on a break.

BEAUTIFUL BERBATOV! GET IN!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Maybe if Chelsea play 3 at the back like Napoli we'll beat City.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck we're wasting our shots. no vision, poor decisions. kolarov isnt up to standard too.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Berbagoal!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Berbaflop scores


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Am I the only person who thinks Berbatov isn't up to the quality anymore of a team like United who are aiming to win the Champions league outright?

I think hes more of a Liverpool, Aston villa level player.

EDIT: just as I say it he goes and scores. Still stand by what I said tho


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Having struck Bayern's second this evening, Mario Gomez has now scored 22 times in his last 19 appearances for club and country.

ridiculous


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Young should have scored there, too. Then a great chance for Benfica. This has all gone a little mental.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Young should have scored that chance a minute after we equalised.

United are doing very well after the terrible start.

*Edit:* Ref makes a terrible decision by giving Benfica a freekick when we're on the attack when it wasn't even a freekick. Idiot.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

berbatov clearly offside. bollocks.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WHAT A PLAY BY MILNER. fucking great run


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Milner with a Zidane Cuenca drag back there. What a player.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

MAAARRIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

OH, BALOTELLI~!~!~!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

cavani scored eh?

roman, i hope youre watching. watching with that chequebook of yours

:side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Terrible defending :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jesus that was awful.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

poor defending there. 1-1 balotelli.

good results coming to an end. come on cavani.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Milner is criminally underrated at city.

Mario cant stop scoring.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

These Manchester games are mirroring each other. Fixed sport. Fake. WWE is realer now.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

milner really wasn't that good whenever he played last season. getting more minutes now and doing well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

beginning to develop a serious man crush for milner. has improved tenfold since last season


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

reymysteriofan was right!

UEFA FIXES IT ALL


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

nani has lost the ball so many times already in this first half


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

edit: was balotelli offside? someone said it was but not many people have said it. ain't seen replay.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

balotelli wasnt offside


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Milner was brilliant at Villa as well. I maintain that he's the best crosser of a ball in England (that's English).

Umm, Balotelli's goal came off the keepers save and it looked like he was behind play anyway.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> Milner was brilliant at Villa as well. I maintain that he's the best crosser of a ball in England (that's English).


he's no downing.

also, who was it that said nani was world class yesterday?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He was brilliant when he played here, don't know why people are surprised.

edit: Milner I mean.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

brilliant pass from ashley young there, unlucky berbatov didnt take the chance


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the main concern for me was milner didnt look like taking that next step. he quite obviously has this season


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah, i loved him at villa. one of the few english players that wasn't overrated. always impressed whenever i watched that villa side.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> These Manchester games are mirroring each other. Fixed sport. Fake. WWE is realer now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> *Milner was brilliant at Villa as well. I maintain that he's the best crosser of a ball in England (that's English).*
> 
> Umm, Balotelli's goal came off the keepers save and it looked like he was behind play anyway.


No Downing love?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

city need the win today. i can't see them winning v bayern, and you would think napoli will deal with villareal comfortably.

unless napoli's front 3 liven up a bit more i can see city winning this though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

downing is like a white version of black messi


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

SUPER MARIO

got to say, poor defending to allow both the goals thus far.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Half time and still 1-1 but really, we should be 3-1 up as Young should have scored and Berbatov was through but the linesman flagged him offside when he wasn't.

Terrible start by conceding early from an own goal by Jones. I said a few days ago that Jones would score this season for United, he did but for the wrong team. Still, he's been solid this first half.

United have been the better team that entire first half; we've dominated possession and midfield and we're beginning to up the tempo. Our passing is improving but as soon as we win the ball and go on the attack, we need to pick the right pass or at least make the pass get to the player and not deliver such sloppy passes. Valencia was at fault for this numerous times but still, he's done well. Everyone has played well.

However, I'd go with Nani, Young and Evra having the best first half so far. Nani was superb and was trying his best to get the all-important equaliser. He dribbled past 4 players at one point before being fouled, his cross to Berbatov was fantastic and he's even tracking back well for us. He's worked really hard since we conceded the goal. Young has started to improve as the first 45 minutes have gone on, his passing has been top notch, especially the ball to Berbatov towards the end of the first half. He's getting in good positions like Rooney would and is having a great game overall. Evra has defended well and intercepted some of the dangerous attack from Benfica and he's linked well with Nani when on the attack.

Benfica are playing some good football and move the ball quick and nicely but they have been losing the ball a lot in midfield. Carrick and Fletcher have been good in midfield for United.

All we need to do is pick it up, don't give the ball away so much and continue what we're doing like we did for the final 20 minutes of the first half and surely we'll get the second goal.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

thankfully second halves are our speciality. that's what im clinging too.

legit mad commentators here didnt mention how good milner's been. bog so far for us.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Looking like Balotelli will be coming off at some point, possibly half time. Interesting to see how much love Aguero will get.

Dzeko has been pants.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Looking like Balotelli will be coming off at some point, possibly half time. Interesting to see how much love Aguero will get.
> 
> Dzeko has been pants.


Dzeko has done really well this season, but Kun and Super Mario are ahead of him, imo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dzeko is a massive confidence player. he needs to play games in a row. i think he got dropped the week after scoring 4 against spurs.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Dzeko has done really well this season, but Kun and Super Mario are ahead of him, imo.


Dzeko was scoring for fun, then Balotelli got in the team, and also started scoring for fun (and still is). Whereas Dzeko has stopped scoring and was poor in that half. Aguero should've been on from the start.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Excellent play by Nani there, shame Young didn't do anything worthwhile with it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This guy is a machine.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DAT BEAST CAVANI!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

started the second half well, need to capitalise on it


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Why is Nani taking our freekicks when he's shit at them?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Cavani is wonderful. I said he would be top 3 striker in a few years, well on his way.

yaya holding onto the ball too long tonight.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What a finish. I just woke up to see that


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Foreshadowed said:


> Why is Nani taking our freekicks when he's shit at them?


:lmao When we signed Young, I thought the days of feeling pessimistic at every set piece opportunity was gone. It was a great position for him to try.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

disgusting defending again. absolutely awful. what the fuck did kompany think dossena was going to do? where is dejong/toure


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

great finish from Cavani but he was unmarked, what do you expect? woeful defending.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Citys defence is too static. Need to close down far quicker.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cavani belted that, no chance for Hart. I love watching Napoli, some of their link up play reminds me of the Arsenal side of old.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Now Fabio should have scored... he tried to chip the keeper but it was a great save.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

damn, city sure terry'd that situation

dear god, if youre a chelsea fan (which i know you are), please let our stupidly large bid for cavani bid go through

amen


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Seb said:


> Cavani belted that, no chance for Hart. I love watching Napoli, some of their link up play reminds me of the Arsenal side of old.


this. a modified version of some of the stuff we played in the early 00s. this front 3 is absolutely amazing when they turn it on. unplayable if they are on form. they haven't really got into gear yet.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Fletcher!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

FLEETTTCCCHHHEEERRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

FLETCHER, great ball from evra


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> damn, city sure terry'd that situation
> 
> dear god, if youre a chelsea fan (which i know you are), please let our stupidly large bid for cavani bid go through
> 
> amen


Bet you we don't even go for him.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

What was De Gea doing!?

Fucks sake!

Benfica don't even deserve the equaliser. They've been dominated and done fuck all besides move the ball nicely.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Wtf was that, United?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

:lmao fucks sake.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

need to get SUAREZ to have a word to Cavani to come to Liverpool (hey i can dream big too :sad


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao United.


Inler is another player I really like. Great buy for Napoli.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Bet you we don't even go for him.


What are you talking about, a reputable source (lolgoal.com) already said we're top in line to buy him for an absurd fee

plus, so far, all of AVB's buys have turned out great

i mean ive only seen one of them in action, but you cant blame torres and luiz on him 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Looking good for Napoli, fuck just don't collapse.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao United.
> 
> 
> *Inler is another player I really like.* Great buy for Napoli.


I remember he was linked with you guys after you sold Vieira.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you know what would be hilarious?

napoli's counter vs our defence

lulz


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

redeadening said:


> you know what would be hilarious?
> 
> napoli's counter vs our defence
> 
> lulz


what defense? :side:

if Johnson can tear you guys to score, i'd hate to see what Cavani would do all game. Would be some heavy raping.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

why is nani allowed to keep taking corners when 90% of the time it hits the first man


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> why is nani allowed to keep taking corners when 90% of the time it hits the first man


Cause he's Nani and he does what he wants!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn Hart is keeping City in this game.


Rush said:


> what defense? :side:
> 
> if Johnson can tear you guys to score, i'd hate to see what Cavani would do all game. Would be some heavy raping.


Cavani, Hamsik & Lavezzi all on full form againts Chelsea's defence would an ugly sight. for Chelski fans.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

only 1 man can stop cavani now

the sheikh needs to buy PER


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> only 1 man can stop cavani now
> 
> the sheikh needs to buy PER


I see your Per & Line him up with BIG MAN & SIDESHOW BOW

DAT DEFENSE


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

FFS berbatov


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Berbamiss. Great positional awareness to get that chance, but not much comfort.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

If city get a draw out of this they are jammy as fuck.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

How the hell did Maggio & Hamsik not score? This scoreline should be much uglier than it is.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hart is pretty fantastic.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Why on earth is Lolarov playing?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Why on earth is Lolarov playing?


his name is so awesome


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Typical United if it ends 2-2 and we've thrown qualifying now out the way.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Foreshadowed said:


> Typical United if it ends 2-2 and we've thrown qualifying now out the way.


No. Typical united will be to get a lucky winner in injury time.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

lolarov laughable, napoli could be 4-1 up, but the again city could have scored a couple more too.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Absolute fucking bollocks. What the fuck were United doing!? We should have scored 5 goals and we go and fuck this up.

I'm worried for Basel away now as we all remember when they came to Old Trafford.

Disgraceful to concede that equaliser for Benfica as we deserved the 3 points.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Fuck sake Balotelli just standing there and not even attempting to win headers.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Basel have Made things interesting in group C

United and Benfica on 9
Basel on 8

Basel vs Man U next


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ffs, frustrating match

have to win at basel now


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Johnson just skinned 3 Napoli players, shame the cross sucked.

Arsenal looking the best English team so far in Europe this season :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

We pissed that away.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FORZA NAPOLI

Pretty decent match have to admit. Scoreline could have been a lot bigger if it wasn't for great keeping from Hart.

Edit

Wow in 2 weeks both Manchester clubs could be out of the Champo League. I dunno weather that is good news or bad news for the rest of the league.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kolarov you are fucking useless

stop playing kolarov/zabaleta in europe. we needed out best team and didnt play it. dzeko was crap. de jong was crap. lescott/kompany were crap. silva/milner our best. balotelli should've berried 2 of those chances.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this is not good.

i just realised now that city are almost out, they will focus all their energy on murdering us in the premiership


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

City are amazing at smashing goals past the weak EPL defences. Not so amazing when it comes to decent organised defences. 

EPL standard has dropped so much.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

De Gea was to blame for the second goal as he should have just smashed it up the pitch but it didn't help that his team mates were putting him under pressure with some poor back passes constantly being given to him.

Still, how we didn't get the vital 3 points I'll never know. That was the best football we've played in ages and we get nothing out of it (a point yeah but qualifying was the target). Typical United; play well, shit result... play shit, good result.

I'm worried for Basel away as I can only see us scraping by with a draw and inevitably getting 2nd place.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nah, they're just naive in Europe and have had a few bad games.

Thursday nights for City then, playing with teams like Birmingham :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

where is andy gray and stoke city when you need him


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It's out of City's hands now. City could beat Bayern, they could rest a few players seeing as they are qualified and will top the group. But Villareal have nothing to play for against Napoli, not even UEFA Cup qualification. Napoli should beat them.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

A player like tevez really was needed there tonight. Balotelli and Dzecko were useless and barely put any effort in. 

Auguero came on too late also, didn't get enough time to get into the game it seemed.

Kolarov is just as bad as David Luiz in defence.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Grande Napoli! hmm the team that it is 6th in italy beats the leaders in england...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> Nah, they're just naive in Europe and have had a few bad games.
> 
> Thursday nights for City then, playing with teams like Birmingham :lmao


Forgot about Thursday night football :lmao would be brilliant seeing City & United playing on Thursday


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> Grande Napoli! hmm the team that it is 6th in italy beats the leaders in england...


Yes we know, the english league isn't as good as it was 2/3 years ago.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> A player like tevez really was needed there tonight. *Balotelli* and Dzecko were useless and barely put any effort in.
> 
> Auguero came on too late also, didn't get enough time to get into the game it seemed.
> 
> Kolarov is just as bad as David Luiz in defence.


mario was easily one of the hardest workers for us....


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Thursday nights, channel 5!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

bet you wish you played gareth barry now dont you?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Forgot about Thursday night football :lmao would be brilliant seeing City & United playing on Thursday


Id like to see then if the majority of the "greatest supporters in the world" would actually attend europa league games if United end up there...

Come on le arse and chelski! Do it for the premiership.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> Grande Napoli! hmm the team that it is 6th in italy beats the leaders in england...


doesn't really mean anything, napoli are a good team, city clearly naive in europe. arsenal were a laughing stock and about 15th in the epl when they beat dortmund - but yes, english teams looking poor this season in the champions league.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what, so the margin would be 5-0?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Foreshadowed said:


> I'm worried for Basel away as I can only see us scraping by with a draw and inevitably getting 2nd place.


Benfica will beat Otelul, so you'll be second anyway.

Man Utd vs Madrid in the last 16 please


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Kiz said:


> mario was easily one of the hardest workers for us....


For the first half he was in parts, but for the rest of the game he was terrible. The last ten minutes of the game he wasn't even competing for headers or bouncing balls, just the usual temperamental tit. No wonder a lot of City fans hate him.

He missed a few glorious chances also.

To be fair, City deserved nothing from the game. Only for joe hart and some poor finishing, it would have been 3 or 4 - 1.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Barca/Madrid vs Man Utd in the first knockout round please. Arsenal deserve a kinder draw this year.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Bayern will most likely start most of the starting 11 vs City. If so, good luck beating Bayern, you'll need it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Benfica will beat Otelul, so you'll be second anyway.
> 
> Man Utd vs Madrid in the last 16 please


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Both utd and city playing europa league fuck me, Citeh's group is horrible to be fair and united have just been shit.

If get a win or draw in basle hopefully draw inter in the last 16.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> doesn't really mean anything, napoli are a good team, city clearly naive in europe. arsenal were a laughing stock and about 15th in the epl when they beat dortmund - but yes, english teams looking poor this season in the champions league.


like it means nothing when spurs eliminated us last year(we had half team out)+ they did only 1 shot on goal in 2 games


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Quality of the teams in the champions league this year is better.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

United will qualify they will beat basilea 3-0


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> like it means nothing when spurs eliminated us last year(we had half team out)+ they did only 1 shot on goal in 2 games


milan were garbage in those two games, just like city were garbage in both games against napoli. also, we both know napoli aren't going to finish 6th.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nitromalta said:


> like it means nothing when spurs eliminated us last year(we had half team out)+ they did only 1 shot on goal in 2 games


Actually that was worse considering Spurs were naive in the Champo league whereas Milan hardly miss it. Also Pretty much what Seb said. Just like City were bad tonight Milan where bad then. Even Kiz admitted that Citeh wern't great tonight


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Scraping 2nd now for united will do for me given how much united kick on come jan/feb.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i would be dreaming if i said we were anything above average.

as soon as i saw napoli were pushing up and not allowing our players time on the ball (which basically every team in the epl has allowed us to do) i knew we were fucked. 

i was hoping we learnt from last time where cavani/hamsik/lavezzi carved us to pieces with pace and precision passing. 

we didnt.

we needed the pace of clichy and richards on the flanks to keep up with them. the lack of faith in richards on the european stage is incredibly worrying.

tbf though we were in easily the hardest group in the league, and have been lucky that villareal have had so many injuries. we'll make the ko stages next year.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

City's obviously clueless in CL matches and can't handle the pressure against big, experienced clubs such as Bayern as we saw.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

On the plus side, Carrick was very good again tonight. Probably the man of the match for the second game running. We really should have won, Berbs, Young and Fabio missed sitters.

Fucking gifted them the equaliser thanks to a bad kickout from De Gea. He shouldn't take the whole blame though, he was rushed into it because of a shitty backpass from Fabio.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

who would have thought that man city will lose against napoli, great napoli wins. city are in danger, napoli faces villareal who suck right now, so i am pretty sure city will most likely get eliminated and manchester united is disapointing, if they dont qualify, they suck. benfica already qualified. inter and milan already qualified, just hope napoli qualifies and all italian teams qualifies


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> On the plus side, Carrick was very good again tonight. Probably the man of the match for the second game running. We really should have won, Berbs, Young and Fabio missed sitters.
> 
> Fucking gifted them the equaliser thanks to a bad kickout from De Gea. He shouldn't take the whole blame though, he was rushed into it because of a shitty backpass from Fabio.


Standout thing again was no vidic, no cleansheet.

Berba should have scored a couple. I'll admit i'm worried away to basle giving our performances in the cl this season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

City have been poor but have to admit Bayern, Napoli & Villereal are hardly the best teams in the World to draw during your first time out. They've done well for themselves given what they are up against. 

United on the other hand I dunno what to say. Honestly should have been through by now or at least a lot closer. The only real competition should have been Benefica and even then Man U sgould have beaten them at least by 1 goal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

villareal aren't quite as bad as people think, they've just had a bad time of it recently and obviously are missing their talisman in rossi. if they play their game, they can beat napoli. however the chances of that happening and city getting at least a draw against bayern is unlikely, so city are pretty much done.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It's made for city to go through dramatically


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> On the plus side, Carrick was very good again tonight. Probably the man of the match for the second game running. We really should have won, Berbs, Young and Fabio missed sitters.
> 
> Fucking gifted them the equaliser thanks to a bad kickout from De Gea. He shouldn't take the whole blame though, he was rushed into it because of a shitty backpass from *Fabio*.


petty sure it was jones


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I am shitting it for tomorrow.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> Standout thing again was no vidic, no cleansheet.


It's ridiculous how reliant we are on him.



united_07 said:


> petty sure it was jones


Was it? My bad. Jones gave De Gea a couple of dodgy back-passes tonight in that case.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> milan were garbage in those two games, just like city were garbage in both games against napoli. also, *we both know napoli aren't going to finish 6th.*


I won't be that sure there are milan-juve-lazio-inter-roma-udinese


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Was it? My bad. Jones gave De Gea a couple of dodgy back-passes tonight in that case.


yeah, de gea kicked it out towards fabio

hopefully rafael starts in the rb position at the weekend and makes that position his again


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> yeah, de gea kicked it out towards fabio
> 
> hopefully rafael starts in the rb position at the weekend and makes that position his again



Rooney and Vidic just need to play.

As for cl worse case obviously we end up in the europa, suppose it's only karma since we gave the scousers loads of shit for been in it.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Terrible performance from Lyon tonight, no creativity in midfield so no connexion with offensive players. The only good thing about the game was Eriksen performance, he looked class. Would love to see him join Arsenal.

Goodbye Champions League, we'll be playing in Europa League unless we destroy Dinamo Zagreb and so does Real Madrid against Ajax, not happening. F***... :$


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> Grande Napoli! hmm the team that it is 6th in italy beats the leaders in england...


hey, napoli will get 2nd or 3rd, trust me, they were not so good at serie a cause they concentrated a lot more on the champions league.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seems the prem clubs can't find the balance or consistency jumping between the champions league/domestic league this season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arse...Van Persie Seems to be finding it.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

united_07 said:


> yeah, de gea kicked it out towards fabio
> 
> hopefully rafael starts in the rb position at the weekend and makes that position his again


I actually don't understand why we couldn't give him a chance tonight. We had one substitution left and Ferguson didn't use it. I can understand why Smalling came on as he's brilliant defensively and can be good in the air when it comes to corners and set pieces (not when Nani is taking them) but I'd have picked Rafael. The guy has stepped it up in the big games before and is good defensively and is better on the attack than Fabio and Smalling. I can understand why Ferguson didn't put him on but I wish he did.

Agreed about the De Gea thing, I jumped on De Gea but after the replay I realised how poor Jones gave the ball back to De Gea, who had to react quickly to some really poor back passes from his defenders tonight. Poor guy.

I also concur with everyone asking why is Nani taking our corners and freekicks. He can't beat the first man on a corner and his freekicks either hit the wall or are on target but are really easy for the keeper to catch. Young should have taken the freekick tonight.



Joel said:


> Benfica will beat Otelul, so you'll be second anyway.
> 
> Man Utd vs Madrid in the last 16 please


Yeah, that's why I said 'inevitably' as if we manage to scrape a draw, we'll be 2nd no doubt as Benfica should defeat Galati and secure 3 points for themselves. I can see Ferguson going all out against Basel and try to get the 3 points but right now, I can't see that. We played some brilliant attacking football today and were solid defensively (despite the shitty back passes to De Gea, sloppy passing and 2 goals conceded) but even then, we couldn't get a result. United have been dreadful in this CL campaign and I can only see us getting a point against Basel, who were fantastic against us at Old Trafford.

The only way we'll win is due to Basel's weakness at the back. Hopefully Rooney and Hernandez will start this game.

Still, I can see us finishing 2nd overall. Very worried for the Basel game in 2 weeks time.

Positives to take out of this; Carrick, Fletcher, Evra, Nani, Young and Valencia were the stand out players. It is definitely hard to pick between Carrick, Nani, Evra and Young though for Man of the Match as all 4 really stepped it up. First half, I'd have said Nani but Carrick was consistently brilliant throughout the entire game and really worked hard. Evra I thought played his best game so far, defending and attacking well (made a couple of defensive errors but that's Evra for you) but still, he was great.

Let's see if we go back to playing shit and gaining the 3 points on Saturday.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> I won't be that sure there are milan-juve-lazio-inter-roma-udinese


are you serious?, napoli is better than lazio and udinese and inter have been garbage in serie a this season.
napoli will get 3rd or 2nd


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gotta say as much as im not bothered by other clubs results i would love it if Basel achieved the impossible and beat Man Utd and sent them into the Europa League. 

Even funnier if on the same night Bayern Outclass City again and both Manchester Clubs tumble into europa league.

Manchester might be dominating england but in europe they just cant seem get it right.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> are you serious?, napoli is better than lazio and udinese and inter have been garbage in serie a this season.
> napoli will get 3rd or 2nd


no they will not Milan-Juve and 1 from Lazio and Inter to finish 3rd teams that did champions league for the 1st time always had a bad season(except fiorentina in 2009)


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

reymisteriofan said:


> hey, napoli will get 2nd or 3rd, trust me, they were not so good at serie a cause they concentrated a lot more on the champions league.


Nah. Napoli jsut dont have the shock factor anymore. 

Be interesting towards the end of the season who does get the top 6 spots. Even Palermo have a good case. inter will settle in over the christmas break make 2 signings and will rock the 2nd half of the season and finish 4th. I personally think top 4 will be Juve Milan Udinese Inter.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fergie will get his and United's 100 champions league win and giggs will score the winning goal in basle :flip


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im enjoying people on other forums who support teams nowhere near champions league having a hearty laugh at united/city success.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Kiz said:


> im enjoying people on other forums who support teams nowhere near champions league having a hearty laugh at united/city success.


Gotta love people who are more bothered about big clubs losing than there own team winning. Another name for them is Scousers.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> Nah. Napoli jsut dont have the shock factor anymore.
> 
> Be interesting towards the end of the season who does get the top 6 spots. Even Palermo have a good case. inter will settle in over the christmas break make 2 signings and will rock the 2nd half of the season and finish 4th. I personally think top 4 will be Juve Milan Udinese Inter.


I agree with this guy on the whole, only 2 things i dont agree, lazio will finish 3rd and Milan will be champ


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> no they will not Milan-Juve and 1 from Lazio and Inter to finish 3rd teams that did champions league for the 1st time always had a bad season(except fiorentina in 2009)


it is funny how after beating city, you and gunner understimate napoli, napoli was way better than lazio in saturday but they did not score. i predict that the standing would most likely be like this: 1st milan, 2nd juve, 3rd napoli, 4th inter. 5th udinese, 6th lazio, or 5th lazio and 6th udinese. napoli has a lot of time to catch up after the last match of the group stage even if they qualify which is more likely


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Thoughts on Roma?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gunner14 said:


> Gotta love people who are more bothered about big clubs losing than there own team winning. Another name for them is Scousers.


Meh United fans especially made fun of us last year when we ended up with Euro League football. When the possibility arises of the same thing happening to them why can't we have a laugh about it :side:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

christ, i want to enjoy the thought of city playing on thursday nights but i'm shitting it along with joel for tomorrow now. it really is quite funny that a team who have spent so much may be playing on thursday nights, regardless of a pretty hard group. they really should be finishing second. 

united are just as bad though, really struggling in a poor group by their standards. can't see them beating basel away.

hard to believe arsenal look the best team in europe from england. narrowly missing out on beating dortmund in 1st match and being better team for all the games and not losing so far.

tough game for city on the weekend, and perhaps even a loss may even be on the cards at anfield, which could well set off a bad run, which would be awful with a few tough games coming up. although that's unlikely and i think they will beat liverpool on the weekend.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

liverpool fans should not talk, you all did not even qualify for the europa league, you got 6th. roma will most likely get behind lazio and udinese, 7th


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Gunner14 said:


> Gotta love people who are more bothered about big clubs losing than there own team winning. Another name for them is Scousers.


This is so true.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Man City still haven't won the European Cup :mark:


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> it is funny how after beating city, you and gunner understimate napoli, napoli was way better than lazio in saturday but they did not score. i predict that the standing would most likely be like this: 1st milan, 2nd juve, 3rd napoli, 4th inter. 5th udinese, 6th lazio, or 5th lazio and 6th udinese. napoli has a lot of time to catch up after the last match of the group stage even if they qualify which is more likely


Lazio were without the 2 cb and without KLOSE(their top scorer)



King Kenny said:


> Thoughts on Roma?


they are playing barca style with a lot of possesion,from next year they will be a great team since this season they changed half of the team(they need time to play togheter)


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

steamed hams said:


> Man City still haven't won the European Cup :mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Kiz said:


> im enjoying people on other forums who support teams nowhere near champions league having a hearty laugh at united/city success.


That's football for you. 

City had a tough group tbh but United should be dominating their group.

It will be funny if United end up in the Europa.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Jobbed_Out said:


>


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It will be a disaster for both clubs if they failed to qualify for the knockout stages and tumbled into the UEFA Cup.
City's owners have spent £800 million on their project and have a squad that's up there with the best in Europe. The talk of them being alongside Barca and Madrid would just look stupid.
And United? Well, we're just above that silly little competition...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I've (obviously) never seen United lift the Europa League trophy.. that'd be a plus side, I guess. Plus we wouldn't have to play Barcelona. It'd also give us the chance to focus more on the domestic league, and prevent ourselves falling further behind.

Nah, it's not working. The stick from Liverpool fans alone would be too much to handle, especially now they've even got Thursday nights free to mock us.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

stupid competition. 

for us to win it this year, we will need a miracle or to start watching a hell of a lot of 2005 liverpool videos

also steven gerrard


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

COME ON BASEL :side: 



redeadening said:


> stupid competition.
> 
> for us to win it this year, we will need a miracle or to start watching a hell of a lot of 2005 liverpool videos
> 
> also steven gerrard


Ahh what a year. You might wanna skip that Semi final though :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

There's no way in hell United are losing to Basel in a "must not lose" match.



Chain Gang solider said:


> COME ON BASEL :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh what a year. You might wanna skip that Semi final though :side:


BALL WAS NOT OVER THE FACKIN LINE!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Problem Joel?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Problem Joel?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Just imagine this could have been Chelsea had that goal not stood


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's alright. We won it in 2008, when Terry scored the final penalty. That is exactly how I remember it and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

City got dismantled. They aren't the same team as they are in the Prem. 

Tevez curse. 

Anyways, we all gonna sit in this thread, twiddle out thumbs and act like Milan aren't gonna get beat tomorrow?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> It's alright. We won it in 2008, when Terry scored the final penalty. That is exactly how I remember it and I'm sticking to it.


Ahh Yes can always count on BIG MAN Can't we. 










8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> I only did that when Italy won the world cup and Milan won the 2003 champions league I won't flood it for a simple hattrick


What would you do if Malta made it to the World Cup?



Rockhead said:


> Maybe if Chelsea play 3 at the back like Napoli we'll beat City.


They have Cavani. You have Torres. No.



Foreshadowed said:


> Half time and still 1-1 but really, we should be *3-1* up as Young should have scored and *Berbatov was through but the linesman flagged him offside when he wasn't.*


:hmm:



Kiz said:


> kolarov you are fucking useless
> 
> stop playing kolarov/zabaleta in europe. we needed out best team and didnt play it. dzeko was crap. de jong was crap. lescott/kompany were crap. silva/milner our best. balotelli should've berried 2 of those chances.


Resting players for the big game this weekend, obv. Unfortunately Napoli didn't do their job and cripple your whole team.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Ahh Yes can always count on BIG MAN Can't we.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the moment where we won the Champions League! For Terry to step up and put the ball into the back of the net with so much pressure on him, shows what type of guy he is. Imagine if he missed that?!

#rewritinghistorytomaketheworldabetterplace

For tomorrow, I hope Alex replaces Luiz, Romeu in for Mikel, Meireles in for Lampard, Sturridge is for Malouda and *sigh* Torres in for Drogba.

So:

Cech
Ivanovic Alex Terry Cole
Romeu
Ramires Meireles
Sturridge Torres Mata​
Would have actually started Anelka on the right and Sturridge through the middle, but Anelka has been left at home.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> It's alright. We won it in 2008, when Terry scored the final penalty. That is exactly how I remember it and I'm sticking to it.


At least 2009 went better for you.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why are you complaining about Torres? the lad really hasnt been that bad for us since the united game. He's not setting records on fire but he's been playing competently since mata showed up

if anything he shouldve started over drogba last game

also we got screwed in 2009. stupid spanish. why do they keep ruining my life at every turn?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

We played quite well going forward tonight, best in a few weeks, but again our defense wasn't up to scratch. De Gea's lax pass for their 2nd goal was pathetic.

Oh and FORZA NAPOLI. 8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> *Why are you complaining about Torres?* the lad really hasnt been that bad for us since the united game. He's not setting records on fire but he's been playing competently since mata showed up
> 
> if anything he shouldve started over drogba last game
> 
> also we got screwed in 2009. stupid spanish. why do they keep ruining my life at every turn?


Annoymous against Arsenal (although poor service was an issue), terrible away to Genk, comes off the bench against Blackburn and screws up a pass, only for it to be saved and crossed to him where he misses a sitter and then a sub against Liverpool.

His last 4 games aren't much to shout about.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good preseason form though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Pre Season Torres is good but he's no International Duty Suarez


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

If we kidnap Cavani, the two different forms of Suarez may become one.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> If we kidnap Cavani, the two different forms of Suarez may become one.


would be like










if that happened


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> At least 2009 went better for you.


that draw was so unfair. fucking ref.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You know what's funny? Nasri went to City when it looked like Arsenal could struggle to qualify for the Champions League and now there's a good chance that he'll be playing in the UEFA Cup while Arsenal qualify for the knockout stages. Is that irony? I dunno, fucking funny though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The difference is Nasri cared about the CL apparently. Na$ri cares about the cash.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm still gutted at the fact United finally play some brilliant attacking football (their best in 2 months) and we only manage a draw. Steve McClaren annoyed me on commentary as he said that overall, he thought Benfica deserved something out of the game. Um, why? Benfica got one fluke goal due to Jones hitting the ball into his own net and a horrible error between Jones and De Gea for the second. Besides that, they only created what? 2 chances that threatened us and that was it. Plus, they moved the ball around the pitch nicely. Other than that, they were dominated.

I know we were sloppy on the ball at times and in our passing, giving away the most simple of passes but Benfica lost the ball a lot more through again, careless passing and some good pressure from United. The fluency though of United's attack was brilliant towards the end of the first half and throughout the second half. We were so unfortunate not to get all 3 points and now we have to try and beat Basel away. Like I said last night, I just can't see that happening. The best result we can get is a draw but with how Basel are playing, they could easily defeat United if they continue conceding goals in such stupid ways.

It's a shame Vidic is suspended (isn't he suspended for the Basel game also?) as since he returned to the line-up, we've had what? 5 cleansheets and he's been a beast since returning to our defence and has done well alongside both Ferdinand and Jones. I'd like to see Smalling get a chance to play alongside Vidic as both seemed to have a good understanding when they played together last season.

It seems for us that as soon as we take 2 steps forward, we take 3 steps back... case in point, we tighten up defence and grind out 1-0 victories after not playing the best football in the world. Then as soon as we do start playing some fantastic football, our defence go and concede 2 silly goals. Typical United. I'm also very unconfident we would get the 3 points against Basel as United haven't been at their best in this Champions League campaign and on top of that Basel will be looking to qualify also as they could very well do so if they beat us. United will need to find top form when they go to Basel. United can do this but with their up-down rollercoaster season and the fact their form has dropped drastically, I can't see that happening and it's worrying at the moment.

As for last night, here are my ratings for each player:

De Gea - 6 
Didn't have much to do, made one decent save and some good distribution but also made some fatal errors that cost us. Didn't help his defence kept fucking him over with some poor back passes.

Fabio - 7
Solid game, defended pretty well overall and was great in attack. Should have scored his chance though when he was one-on-one with the keeper.

Jones - 7
Besides helping Benfica with the own goal and some really bad back passes, Jones was great in defence and beat the Benfica attackers in the air a lot. Defended the box well and charged forward to help in attack when needed to.

Ferdinand - 7
Another good game for Ferdinand, comfortable on the ball, and was solid defensively.

Evra - 9
Brilliant display by Evra. He was also at fault for the first Benfica goal as he lost his man and didn't really defend that well when his opposition cut inside with ease. Other than that, he was fantastic; a threat going forward and linked up on the channel with Nani well, some good skill on the ball and dribbled past a few players, intercepted some threatening balls by Benfica and made some strong tackles. Also contributed towards our second goal with a nice cross for Fletcher to capitalise on.

Valencia - 7
Solid again, made some poor decisions and sloppy passes at times but overall, he was great. Beat his man several times, good crosses in the Benfica box and helped out when he needed to in defence.

Carrick - 10
What a game, second superb performance from Carrick who ran the game from midfield. He won the ball for us at times and really worked his socks off by running all around the pitch. I thought I was watching Park at one point. He tried to link up in attack and was nearly through on goal at times, which he didn't really do last season. His passes were sublime and he linked up with a lot of players well. Great stuff from Carrick and I hope this form continues.

Fletcher - 8
Got us the second goal and worked his socks off. Did well alongside Carrick and won some tackles for us and was good going forward. Delivers some good balls out to the wing also.

Nani - 9
Nani was careless at times with maintaining possession and his freekicks and corners were absolute garbage (Young to push Nani out the way next time please and take them vehemently if he has to) but other than that, he was fantastic. He took on and beat a lot of Benfica midfielders and defenders, at one point charging past 4 before being fouled. He was magic on the ball at times, assisted us in defence and won the ball a few times and his crosses were great and he got the assist for Berbatov's equaliser. He just needs to step far away as possible from corners and set pieces as Young has shown how good he is by already getting assists from set pieces for us and he scored some good freekicks for Villa last season.

Young - 9
Did excellent in the Rooney No. 10 role by coming back deep at times to link with Carrick/Fletcher and he delivered some perfect balls up the pitch, especially the one to Berbatov, who should have done more with his chance. Young kept the ball well, retained possession for us when he needed to in order to pick the right pass and dribbled past players well. If Rooney is ever out again due to injury, Young could easily fill this role. Young did have an absolute sitter, which he should have put away really.

Berbatov - 6
Got the equaliser despite being offside but it was a good header. Berbatov held the ball well at times and did link up with the midfield well also and did some nice one-two's and a great back heel, which almost got us a goal. However, in typical Berbatov fashion, when it was his chance to score the winner for us, he blasts it just over the bar when really, he should have tested the keeper. He got in dangerous positions but he didn't really capitalise on that. Plus, he should have controlled the ball much better when he was through on goal from Young's pass in the first half. Still, a decent showing and it was good to see him trying to win the ball back.

I am inquisitive to know why Ferguson didn't make a change earlier... it took him 80 minutes to bring Hernandez on when really, we needed him on 10 minutes earlier. Benfica were making all their changes and we hadn't made one until the 80th minute. I found that odd as Hernandez has stepped it up in big games and he can get in those threatening positions from his brilliant movement. He just didn't get chance to settle when he came on. It would have been nice to see Rafael also to add more threat on the wings but oh well, you can't go back in time.

Long read, I know.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Those are some pretty high ratings for a 2-2 draw with Benfica.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I may have overrated them a tad, some sources gave Evra a 6.5, which I don't agree with as he only made one mistake that I can remember. I know it was only a draw but like Ferguson said, United played some fantastic football but were sloppy in conceding the goals. I guess if it was 2-0 to United the ratings would have made more sense but seeing as it turned out a draw, I guess it didn't. I can also see some United posters believing I may have overrated some (maybe Carrick could be more of a 9 than a 10 and therefore, the others would have a 1 point deduction) but still, that's what I thought on first watch.

If I watched the game again, it may be different though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd only go high on Evra and Carrick (first time I've said that this season) and have everyone else at around 6 or 7.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hoping to see GP3 and CP5 start tonight. It's a shame that AI8 is out, hopefully we slot either TA11 or CF4 straight for him, and then play LM10 up front with DV7 and AS9 on the wings. As long as A21 doesn't start though, i'll probably be happy with whatever Guardiola puts out. Knowing Pep though, SK15 will inevitably play.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Seb said:


> Hoping to see GP3 and CP5 start tonight. It's a shame that AI8 is out, hopefully we slot either TA11 or CF4 straight for him, and then play LM10 up front with DV7 and AS9 on the wings. As long as A21 doesn't start though, i'll probably be happy with whatever Guardiola puts out. Knowing Pep though, SK15 will inevitably play.


:lmao Taking this to extremes, huh? 

Great performance by Carrick last night, he always seems that little bit more comfortable playing on European nights than domestic these days. Hopefully he can carry this form forwards, the dearth of midfield options means I'll take any kind of good performance right now. He's never going to be the most dynamic player in the world, but with the way we play, we don't necessarily need that. As long as he can do a good job in front of the defenders, it could have a big effect on the form.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

8*D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Is A21 actually Ibrahim Affelay?

Also, while it was really disappointing to not win at home (again), the performances of Berbs and Carrick are encouraging. With the lack of midfield quality, we need Carrick to play often and Berbatov is definitely gonna be needed more with Rooney out atm.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Renegade™ said:


> Is A21 actually Ibrahim Affelay?


Adriano


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Foreshadowed said:


> I'm still gutted at the fact United finally play some brilliant attacking football (their best in 2 months) and we only manage a draw. Steve McClaren annoyed me on commentary as he said that overall, he thought Benfica deserved something out of the game. Um, why? Benfica got one fluke goal due to Jones hitting the ball into his own net and a horrible error between Jones and De Gea for the second. Besides that, they only created what? 2 chances that threatened us and that was it. Plus, they moved the ball around the pitch nicely. Other than that, they were dominated.
> 
> I know we were sloppy on the ball at times and in our passing, giving away the most simple of passes but Benfica lost the ball a lot more through again, careless passing and some good pressure from United. The fluency though of United's attack was brilliant towards the end of the first half and throughout the second half. We were so unfortunate not to get all 3 points and now we have to try and beat Basel away. Like I said last night, I just can't see that happening. The best result we can get is a draw but with how Basel are playing, they could easily defeat United if they continue conceding goals in such stupid ways.
> 
> ...


I'd go with:
De Gea - 6, Half at fault for Benfica's second, otherwise solid.

Fabio - 7, Good. Should have scored.
Jones - 5, Own goal and half at fault for Benfica's second. Wasn't at his best last night.
Rio - 7, Solid. Daily Mail tried to blame him for Benfica's second but that's a load of balls. He couldn't have done anything.
Evra - 7, Did well. Benfica's first goal did come from the left side though....

Nani - 7, He had two fantastic runs in the first half but gave the ball away _so_ much. Was more of a threat in the second half when he wasn't so sloppy.
Carrick - 9, Very good again, hope he can keep up this form.
Fletcher - 8, Worked hard. Probably gets an extra point for the goal.
Valencia - 6, A few good crosses but quiet otherwise.

Young - 8, Crossed for the goal and drew loads of fouls. Was a threat for most of the night. Linked up well with Berba. Should have scored.
Berbatov - 7, Scored a good header and played some good stuff with Young. Should have scored the winner though.



Seb said:


> Hoping to see GP3 and CP5 start tonight. It's a shame that AI8 is out, hopefully we slot either TA11 or CF4 straight for him, and then play LM10 up front with DV7 and AS9 on the wings. As long as A21 doesn't start though, i'll probably be happy with whatever Guardiola puts out. Knowing Pep though, SK15 will inevitably play.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Milan Barca or Arsenal Dortmund? Hmm..


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nothing beats DB9.

Milan/Barca, although gunners/dortmund is a close 2nd choice.

FORZA ZLATAN :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally Id rather see Arsenal/Dortmund. Both teams have really come into form over the last few weeks. Especially Dortmund with Kagawa and Mario lately


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank God that ESPN run replays basically all day between 1 and 2 over here, so I'll be able to catch both Milan/Barca and Dortmund/Arsenal, after sleeping in 8*D


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Milan/Barca is no doubt the big name attraction however I reckon Dortmund/Arsenal is the more interesting match to watch.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Thank God that ESPN run replays basically all day between 1 and 2 over here, so I'll be able to catch both Milan/Barca and Dortmund/Arsenal, after sleeping in 8*D


i'll get up and watch them. mostly b/c i really should be doing stuff in the middle of the day tomorrow :/


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

WWE_TNA said:


> Standout thing again was no vidic, no *red card*.


8*D


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Does anybody else have a strong obsession of borussia dortmund ?

I dunno what it is about them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Its Gotze, the lightening counter and underdog feeling

same deal with napoli


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Everyone watch Valencia vs Genk. (Y)

GENK


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Plus the yellow and black rushing around the field is similar to a hoard of bees ready to sting at any moment. THE BEES.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

ALL ABOARD THE GENK BUS.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

zenit vs apoel was suspended. i wonder what is the reason for it, i guess they draw. arsenal should defeat borrusia cause borrusia kinda of suck in the champions league, they were not good at all. balloteli saying he was sick with fever that is why he did not score more. nice excuse. and mancini knew this, according to him, then why did balloteli start then. could have used aguero form the start.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Fans in the crowd throwing flares.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing Gotze play tonight heard alot of good things about him hopefully Arsenal get him in January now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Alex must have nailed AVB's wife.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

GP5 on the bench? SB16 is a liability at CB, hopefully Milan don't see enough of the ball to make that an issue and tbh Zlatan and Robinho don't worry me and their midfield looks very average. SK15 obviously finds a way into the line-up.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Can't decide which game to watch, Barca or Arsenal. If I chop and change, I know I'll end up missing everything from both games.

Fuck it, I'll probably watch the Barca/Milan game just to see how ineffective Ibrahimovic manages to be on the big stage, again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> *GP5* on the bench? SB16 is a liability at CB, hopefully Milan don't see enough of the ball to make that an issue and tbh Zlatan and Robinho don't worry me and their midfield looks very average. SK15 obviously finds a way into the line-up.


:side:

Cech, Ivanovic, Luiz, Terry, Bosingwa, Ramires, Meireles, Lampard, Sturridge, Drogba, Mata

Cole picked up an ankle injury. I guess Bertrand didn't travel. Although, would AVB have played him? Probably not.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That was supposed to be CGP5, then I realised Puyol is playing right back.

The school boys will teach Zlatan a lesson tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

going with arsenal/bvb, obviously.

might stream milan/barca or just wait until the replay after the arsenal match. i dunno.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Not been here in awhile been super busy, everybody good?

Be watching Arsenal/Dortmund mainly while every now & then flicking over to AC/Barca match.

Glad see Kagawa & Gotze starting tonight for Dortmund reall fancy them to at least nick draw at Emirates tonight, Dortmund hit form as of late & both play good open attacking flowing football, expecting it be a good game, final result 2-2


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The BALLACK FACTOR , can see this being a 1-1 draw.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

BvB coming out with DAT PASHUN!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Decided to go for the Arsenal game. Novelty of possibly seeing an English team do well in a European game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What a ball by Messi. 1-0. Silva, Zlatan and Boateng should all have been booked.

Also, Boateng looks like a massive tool with his mohawk haircut and "Prince" on the back of his shirt.

edit Robinho with a priceless 1 yard miss :lmao


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

1-1 Ibrahimovich Beautiful!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Who was saying Ibrahimovic would be anonymous?

Messi misses a sitter.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Who was saying Ibrahimovic would be anonymous?


He would have been, if I decided to watch the game. It's like Toy Story, games come to life as soon as I'm not looking :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ibra putting in a rare good performance against a big club.

Could have been 5 goals already, and finally a Milan player is booked. This is one entertaining game. Get Pique on the pitch.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn TV5 Boot his Bedner's face hard.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Collapse on the goal. Fuuu

Lol Robinho is too awful


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Penalty to Barca?

Why is Nesta booked? Not Aquilani's second yellow?

Ridiculous booking for Messi. Fucking clinical with the second attempt though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuck off Nesta 

should be red.

Edit: LMAO


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Xavi diving like a little bitch.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

This referee is appalling, Aquilani is the last man, and should have been sent off for that. It's okay though, he gets booked, and he's already been booked, so he's off anyway - but no, he books the wrong player, Nesta.


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Great game so far 1-2 Messi! Shame Goetze had to go off


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Aquilani got away with it there.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Bender and Goetze already off. Huge blow for BvB.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Meireles is passing like a retard.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol Robinho...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Ouch, Keita :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Such a hostile atmosphere, just hope no-one gets injured as there's been some wild challenges in this game.

Thanks for riling everyone up, Zlatan. Gripping game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jesus I wonder how many reds we will see in the 2nd.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah a red card looks pretty much nailed on with this sort of atmosphere. 

What was going on with the ref stopping play when Keita went down? Looked like Barca had a chance to put it out but chose not to, no sign of a head injury but as soon as possession switched he blew. Strange.

Aquilani has to be very careful second half, once the ref realises he should have gone he'll have a yellow card in the back of his mind whenever he sees him make a challenge.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope Milan does a comeback. FORZA ZLATAN.

Arsenal BvB is very open. Kagawa is BEAST.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Leverkusen vs Chelsea is pretty hard too watch. Sloppy passing from both teams. Not many chances. Both teams are trying killer passes which are either over hit or being cut out.

Luiz made a retarded pass straight away, but since then, he has been defending like a defender and not a circus freak.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DIDIER FUCKING DROGBA!!!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Abate lunges in on Cesc, no yellow. No consistency.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Song > God.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

hats off to that goal...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Class goal from 'Prince'.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh that was some goal. You'd see Robinho doing that if he had the substance to back up his showboating.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

2-2! Beautiful goal from Boateng.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Good save Cech. Thankfully Ballack helped a lot, by kicking it straight to him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That was ridiculous from Boateng, unbelievable control.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

When things are going well, Chelsea love to whip out this bad boy:










:no:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Gervinho rounds the keeper, then fucks up. Two games in a row now, isn't it? Fairly sure he did the same against Norwich.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barca are slacking...FUCK.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WOW Messi cutting open the defence! 

My man Xavi!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

EGame said:


> Barca are slacking...FUCK.


Barca slacking is still a pretty terrifying prospect :lmao

Why was Valdes complaining about that corner? I think some of these players have a bet on themselves to get booked.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

EGame said:


> Barca are slacking...FUCK.


The goal is coming. Could've had 4. Mistaken identity for Nesta being booked instead Aquilani and a couple of superb Abbiati saves, as well as a magical Boateng finish have kept Milan in this. 3-2 as i'm typing this


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Barca's passing is fap worthy.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Barca slacking is still a pretty terrifying prospect :lmao
> 
> Why was Valdes complaining about that corner? I think some of these players have a bet on themselves to get booked.


Yeah I'm just thankful the ball wasn't on target.

Edit: SANCHEZ


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

im watching the wrong match.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What a shit goal to concede.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Zlatan took Keita's head off.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sky signal goes for 2 minutes, flick on the Chelsea game. See them concede a terrible goal, back to Barca/Milan.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This ref needs to quit. Awful display.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

:side:

http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Good to see Pedro back.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I would do things to Chelsea's lady physio.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Robin. Van. Persie.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Van the man.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Chelsea :lmao.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

THURSDAY NIGHTS, YEAH!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Weren't Chelsea unable to beat Genk a couple of weeks back? Valencia have already put 7 past them :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

it's Messi, Ronaldo, Van Persie right now.

He's in some sort of super form.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

CITY V CHELSEA EUROPA LEAGUE FINAL


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Time to defend le Arse.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao chelsea

van persie is a freak. how many goals is that now, someone update me


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Bringing Mikel and Malouda on... Why? I question AVB's intelligence. fpalm

Sturridge is our only player who has pace and the ability to get past the defence.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> :lmao chelsea
> 
> van persie is a freak. how many goals is that now, someone update me


Around 18 or 19 I think for the season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

lousy defending on the dortmund goal.

not sure who PER was marking, but it was pretty awful to watch.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

bbc showing chelsea as 2nd they should be 3rd


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not really sure how there's been no red cards in this game, but then, I'm not really convinced it's a genuine referee and not some hidden camera prank.

Chelsea :lmao

Well done Arsenal, one club did the PL proud this week at least.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

rvp: 18 appearances, 17 goals. 

It's not even halfway yet.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> it's Messi, Ronaldo, Van Persie right now.
> 
> He's in some sort of super form.


Nah, it's just Messi.

Though Ronaldo, RVP, and Gomez have all been superb in front of goal and are the next best 3 atm.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Weren't Chelsea unable to beat Genk a couple of weeks back? Valencia have already put 7 past them :lmao


They got a draw with Valencia at their home too. But still :no:



God™ said:


> Bringing Mikel and Malouda on... Why? I question AVB's intelligence. fpalm
> 
> Sturridge is our only player who has pace and the ability to get past the defence.


I didn't get them either. Neither did Mata. Then we have Drogba who is injured, but had to carry on. If AVB didn't spam out his subs, we could have replaced him. Fucking retarded and now we're screwed.

Fucking shit like giving a last minute penalty away in Valencia. Shit like conceding a lame as goal to Genk. And now these two shit goals. This squad is a joke.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Lot of people eating humble pie right about now first and could be the only English team through.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

FORZA VALENCIA 7-0 fuck me, FORZA LEVERKUSEN FORZA FORZA.

Kevin prince boaten goal was foooking class.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

great game, i enjoyed it, at least it was a close, not a full domination of barca this time. congrats barcelona. but i kinda had a doubt against that penalty, i looked like a dive, anyway, congrats barca. what is wrong with chelsea, at least a draw would have been good


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

reymisteriofan said:


> great game, i enjoyed it, at least it was a close, not a full domination of barca this time. congrats barcelona


Barca/Milan was very fun and people on here were talking about watching gunners game over it what nonsense, except arsenal fans of course who obviously want to watch that game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

pretty certain we'll see Milan vs Arsenal in the round of 16.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

credit to milan, they had a go.

abiatti kept the scoreline respectable, superb performance. the referee was absolutely atrocious.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> pretty certain we'll see Milan vs Arsenal in the round of 16.


Nah you're due a good draw it will be someone from the porto group or whoever finishes 2nd in the inter group.

Real/Utd (if we even get there :gun
Chelsea/Barca


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Arteta has been a bit of flop so far. Looks out of his depth.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Valencia destroyed Genk yet Chelsea couldn't beat them? :lmao 

Have to admit going into the final matchday I never expected Arsenal to be the only English team to go through. They had it rough to begin with but credit where credit is deserved.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> bbc showing chelsea as 2nd they should be 3rd


We are second, but we'll finish 3rd.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Valencia destroyed Genk yet Chelsea couldn't beat them? :lmao
> 
> Have to admit going into the final matchday I never expected Arsenal to be the only English team to go through. They had it rough to begin with but credit where credit is deserved.


They had it rough in the prem, from what i've seen looked comfortable in the champs league but credit to them for getting through why the rest of us are battling through.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Nah you're due a good draw it will be someone from the porto group or whoever finishes 2nd in the inter group.
> 
> Real/Utd (if we even get there :gun
> Chelsea/Barca


seems to be whenever gets an easy group draw, the round of 16 draw is murder.

but this year's group draw wasn't exactly easy...so maybe you'll be right, and we'll get APOEL.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> lousy defending on the dortmund goal.
> 
> not sure who PER was marking, but it was pretty awful to watch.


Lest our defence actually were in our box when they went to sleep. usually they go to sleep and forget what there supposed to be defending. 

Olympiakos to beat Arsenal and send marseille out.

Well done to Apoel after my month in Pafos i know how much that means to alot of cypriots even they didnt give themselves any hope.

Ibra scores in a big game aswell.

Chelsea chelsea chelsea


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice result for the Gooners tonight though, I'm a bit worried that RVP played a full 90 minutes especially because I've put him into my FPL team for this week!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

CyberWaste said:


> Arteta has been a bit of flop so far. Looks out of his depth.


i agree with this. i had tampered expectations of him, but even still, i'm underwhelmed.

thank goodness that Wilshere _should_ be back for the knockout stages.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ibra was excellent in the first 30 minutes, and then completely anonymous.

Arsenal deserve APOEL after consecutive years of being battered by Barca.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

that was not a penalty but anyways they had more chances, good result vs the best team in the world


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Valencia destroyed Genk yet Chelsea couldn't beat them? :lmao


Genk vs Valencia 0-0
Genk vs Chelsea 1-1

Valencia vs Genk 7-0
Chelsea vs Genk 5-0

Sometimes teams are hard to beat at home.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Doesn't really matter who people get in the knockout rounds nobody is getting past real or barca.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

how was it not a penalty? he pulled him to the ground, stop talking rubbish. not only that, aquilani only stayed on the pitch b/c of mistaken identity, incredibly lucky.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Who was saying Ibrahimovic would be anonymous?
> 
> Messi misses a sitter.


Seb said that


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

In fairness to Chelsea, they were denied a certain penalty at 1-1.

But still....

http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/

Pay attention over the next few days :hmm:.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Valencia destroyed Genk yet Chelsea couldn't beat them? :lmao
> 
> Have to admit going into the final matchday I never expected Arsenal to be the only English team to go through. They had it rough to begin with but credit where credit is deserved.


but racin also draw against valencia at their home, chelsea need to win or else say hello to the europa league and bye bye champions league. 
ibra was ok, robinho and pato were disapointing, boateng was good and that goal was superb


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> They had it rough in the prem, from what i've seen looked comfortable in the champs league but credit to them for getting through why the rest of us are battling through.


In both competitions they had it a bit hard. Lot of pressure on them. Even against Udinese people were saying if they don't make it Wegner's job could be on the line and now there the only English team through. There was so much pressure on them to do well and they surpassed themselves. Just have to give them credit. 

I'd be shocked If Chelsea & Man U don't make it through too though. Especially Man U. City are all but out now unless a miracle happens.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> In both competitions they had it a bit hard. Lot of pressure on them. Even against Udinese people were saying if they don't make it Wegner's job could be on the line and now there the only English team through. There was so much pressure on them to do well and they surpassed themselves. Just have to give them credit.
> 
> I'd be shocked If Chelsea & Man U don't make it through too though. Especially Man U. City are all but out now unless a miracle happens.



Wonder what odds i'll get on all 3 going through.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

just saw messi's pass on the game-winning goal. GOODNESS. through 4 milan defenders.

doing work.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> how was it not a penalty? he pulled him to the ground, stop talking rubbish. not only that, aquilani only stayed on the pitch b/c of mistaken identity, incredibly lucky.


he just touched him, i need to see it again. but barca deserve to win though, they had more chances. fuck i hate messi, he is too good


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Roman should call this man back










MY WORD.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

The best goal of the game was for sure Boateng goal


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

i am afraid that this loss may affect the player mentally and would not perform well in the next few games, hope it does not happen


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

reymisteriofan said:


> he just touched him, i need to see it again. but barca deserve to win though, they had more chances. fuck i hate messi, he is too good


he grabbed his shirt by his shoulder and pulled him over, it's a foul anywhere else on the pitch and was a goal scoring opportunity.

boateng is twice the player he was for spurs/pompey. robinho was trash and was rightfully subbed. like i said though abbiati easily milan's best player, made a couple of outstanding saves off villa and sanchez.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I still can't believe the shit I just watched. I'm fucking livid!

I hate Cech. Him and his stupid helmet, his stupid face guard, his stupid little gloves and white top.

Hurry up and bring me Courtois!


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> he grabbed his shirt by his shoulder and pulled him over, it's a foul anywhere else on the pitch and was a goal scoring opportunity.
> 
> boateng is twice the player he was for spurs/pompey. robinho was trash and was rightfully subbed. like i said though abbiati easily milan's best player, made a couple of outstanding saves off villa and sanchez.


milan also had chances not only barcelona, it was not like the other game. that robinho miss, that messi miss. the epl team are not doing well at all in europe except for arsenal when it looked like the other would do good and arsenal would do bad. it is so strange


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

reymisteriofan said:


> milan also had chances not only barcelona, it was not like the other game. that robinho miss, that messi miss.


yeah milan played well, i was surprised they were so attacking.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

i hope milan dont get eliminated again in the last 16, this time they are better. no excuses, if they do then fire the coach unless the face real or bayern


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Would be nice if we get Ajax in the last 16.

Prediction. 
Apoel will top their group. Man utd 2nd in theres. Man Utd vs Apoel Nicosia in last 16.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> i hope milan dont get eliminated again in the last 16, this time they are better. no excuses, if they do then fire the coach unless the face real or bayern


United probably will end 2nd(same thing Chelsea) so the only 2 teams that are strong from those that finished 1st are Real and Bayern


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gunner14 said:


> Would be nice if we get Ajax in the last 16.
> 
> Prediction.
> Apoel will top their group. Man utd 2nd in theres. Man Utd vs Apoel Nicosia in last 16.


haha yes please.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I'd actually lol if United got that tie and still struggled.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe soon this thread could be renamed to united, chelsea and city thursday nights.

Or some shit along them lines.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Gunner14 said:


> Would be nice if we get Ajax in the last 16.
> 
> Prediction.
> Apoel will top their group. Man utd 2nd in theres. Man Utd vs Apoel Nicosia in last 16.


sounds about right


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

United will get through. Chelsea will draw 1-1 or 2-2 and get knocked out. And deservedly so.

I hope we get Arsenal vs Milan / Madrid vs Man United / Barca vs Napoli / Bayern vs Valencia


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nah i genuinely think will see 2 big performances from united and chelsea.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Joel said:


> United will get through. Chelsea will draw 1-1 or 2-2 and get knocked out. And deservedly so.
> 
> I hope we get Arsenal vs Milan / Madrid vs Man United / Barca vs Napoli / Bayern vs Valencia


it would have been better if Ancelotti was still ur manager


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chelsea are in that rebuilding position likes of terry, lamps, drogba, anelka, malouda and few more look to becoming to the end of their chelsea career or past their prime


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Nah i genuinely think will see 2 big performances from united and chelsea.


I wish I could see that, but I just can't. Chelsea players are not putting in shifts. It's like they are threatened that AVB is looking towards the future and want to get rid of him.



Nitromalta said:


> it would have been better if Ancelotti was still ur manager


Probably. As much as I love Carlo, he is a yes man and would do anything to please the people around him (the board, the players, etc).


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Fuck off Leverkusen, you pieces of shit. You German bastards. 

We win 7-0, yet I'm devastated. Joel, believe me, I doubt we're getting a goal scoring draw at the Bridge. Too much pressure for our lads. I'm gonna go die, fuck this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nas said:


> Fuck off Leverkusen, you pieces of shit. You German bastards.
> 
> We win 7-0, yet I'm devastated. Joel, believe me, I doubt we're getting a goal scoring draw at the Bridge. Too much pressure for our lads. I'm gonna go die, fuck this.


If only both our teams won at Leverkusen. We both took the lead as well 

I wish you the best in the last 16!


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> United probably will end 2nd(same thing Chelsea) so the only 2 teams that are strong from those that finished 1st are Real and Bayern


true, but there are other teams, last year we got eliminated by spurs, that was bad,


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nas said:


> Fuck off Leverkusen, you pieces of shit. You German bastards.
> 
> We win 7-0, yet I'm devastated. Joel, believe me, I doubt we're getting a goal scoring draw at the Bridge. Too much pressure for our lads. I'm gonna go die, fuck this.


haha you've reacted worse than us united fans, chelsea and the 1 city fan  and we all could be dropping out like flies while all valencia really have to do is play for score draw which is risky but possible.

United only need draw aswell tbf.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> I hope we get Arsenal vs Milan / Madrid vs Man United / Barca vs Napoli / Bayern vs Valencia


Would be nice to see those ties but a lot of dross will get through while some of these teams go out. I'd rather the top sides meet in the last 8 not last 16.

Saying that I'd love to see Arsenal/Napoli. Neither are likely going to win the competition and it'd be a great tie.

Inter-Ajax
Apoel-Man U
Barca-Lille
Arsenal-Napoli
Leverkusen-Milan
Bayern-Olympiakos/Marseille
Benfica-Chelsea/Valencia
Real-Zenit/Porto


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

i would love to see arsenal vs milan in the last 16,this will prove which team is better, barca vs chelsea(if they qualify).


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> haha you've reacted worse than us united fans, chelsea and the 1 city fan  and we all could be dropping out like flies while all valencia really have to do is play for score draw which is risky but possible.
> 
> United only need draw aswell tbf.


Why the fuck are you rolling your eyes? Of course I'm gonna be pissed off, why wouldn't I be pissed off? My team is inches away from motherfucking Stan Collymore on Channel 5. 




Joel said:


> If only both our teams won at Leverkusen. We both took the lead as well
> 
> I wish you the best in the last 16!



Hey hey, don't try to pin us as the favourites. 

You guys are winning for sure, hopefully you get an easy team in the Last 16!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

gtfo Chelsea


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> *i would love to see arsenal vs milan in the last 16,this will prove which team is better*, barca vs chelsea(if they qualify).


:lmao

You like making life tough for yourself don't you? Saying that like Milan would just roll Arsenal over, which they wouldn't. It could go either way if they meet.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nas said:


> Why the fuck are you rolling your eyes? Of course I'm gonna be pissed off, why wouldn't I be pissed off? My team is inches away from motherfucking Stan Collymore on Channel 5.



Kin hell, calm down lad i was rolling my eyes at the only been one city fan here and the fact i wasn't sure if there is only 1 of them.


Collymore :lmao:lmao shocking pundit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nas said:


> Hey hey, don't try to pin us as the favourites.
> 
> You guys are winning for sure, hopefully you get an easy team in the Last 16!


No, no, no, no, no. You guys are definitely going through. I hope you get APOEL and then a nice quarter final tie!


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> You like making life tough for yourself don't you? Saying that like Milan would just roll Arsenal over, which they wouldn't. It could go either way if they meet.


you misundestood me, i meant it would prove who is better, i did not mean that milan would eliminate them. 
i say the replay and the it was aquilani not nesta, and aquilani just touched him, it hold the shirt very softly, and xavi falls down, what a soft twat. anyway i wont complain cause it is just a group stage match.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

That's a weird excuse for eye rolling. Whatever.

Joel, I predict a 3-0 win to Chelsea. Mata hattrick. It's gonna happen, it's destiny.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nige™;10635555 said:


> :lmao
> 
> You like making life tough for yourself don't you? Saying that like Milan would just roll Arsenal over, which they wouldn't. It could go either way if they meet.


you misundestood me, i meant it would prove who is better, i did not mean that milan would eliminate them. 
i say the replay and the it was aquilani not nesta, and aquilani just touched him, he holda the shirt very softly, and xavi falls down, what a soft twat. anyway i wont complain anymore cause it is just a group stage match.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15853955.stm

:lmao What a tool.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

he was upset, nas are you kidding me, 3-0 for a team that are sucking now, pls, i predict a draw. this result could mean that chelsea or valencia can qualify, but i hope chelsea qualifies.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15853955.stm
> 
> :lmao What a tool.


loads of journalists have rubbished that story, they have overdramatised it, saying he didnt storm out, he was leaving when someone asked him the question

even the journalist who asked it said this



> Re last night & SAF, he didn't really storm off, he was already leaving. He stormed off day b4 to OK question from Mirror. I got a smile!


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Perfectly normal question from a journalist.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> you misundestood me, i meant it would prove who is better, i did not mean that milan would eliminate them.
> i say the replay and the it was aquilani not nesta, and aquilani just touched him, he holda the shirt very softly, and xavi falls down, what a soft twat. anyway i wont complain anymore cause it is just a group stage match.


yeah probably that wasn't a penalty but if they played iniesta and pique they would have won anyways


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nas said:


> That's a weird excuse for eye rolling. Whatever.
> 
> Joel, I predict a 3-0 win to Chelsea. Mata hattrick. It's gonna happen, it's destiny.


Or it could be the other way. With Valencia getting through and Mata wondering if he made the wrong choice.

It's gonna be a tough one for both teams, that's for certain. We could really do with a Soldado right about now.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

united_07 said:


> loads of journalists have rubbished that story, they have overdramatised it, saying he didnt storm out, he was leaving when someone asked him the question
> 
> even the journalist who asked it said this


In 13 days im officially going to be a basle fan. I never normally care about how other english clubs fare in Europe but now i'd take a 6-0 smashing by olympiakos in our dead rubber if it meant Basle beat United 1-0 and that journo gets to ask Fergie 'so alex i thought you werent struggling' 

Blind UNITEd hater for 1 day only.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

United will qualify for sure


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Club in crisis might be the only English club through. What else can I say, just chillin'. Play inexperienced side vs Olympiacos for a great experience for the youngsters coming through and gives all first teamers a much needed rest. 

Gervinho only poor player on pitch tonight. Song fucking awful for the sloppy goal we conceded, but was pretty much immense otherwise, my MotM. On that goal to concede, I'm not blaming Per for that goal, I doubt he expected Song to make such a calamity of a simple clearance, and wasn't positioned that bad. I think he responded well to the poor performance on the weekend, looked assured on the ball and made some important clearances and interceptions. Arteta was ok, lost ball a few times but regained it back tbf. I think he is in dire need of a rest, wasn't the best v Norwich either. I think he has been our best signing however, been a massive part of our run, along with Kos and RvP. Job isn't to create, but to just add assurance in the middle with Song and keep attacks ticking over for us and to retain the possession. iirc he is one of the top passers in the league with one of the highest completion rates. made us a lot more confident and rigid in the middle, not making too many stray passes like before he signed, and knows how to close a game out. Ramsey was our main attacking threat, most of our plays went through him and he worked very hard for the team. Kos very good defensively, but doesn't offer attacking anything like Sagna or Jenkinson, visibly knackered by the end too, you need a damn good engine to play FB for us. Everyone playing for each other this year, much more of a 'team' than in previous years that has had talented individuals taking us through majority of season. We defended well as a team overall, Dortmund didn't get too many opportunities to get around us in the 2nd half. Losing Gotze and Bender were blows though, they were key in the win over Bayern.

Seen quick highlights of Milan/Barca when I got in, KPB great goal, but Valdes should be stopping that.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ive started a twitter war. people tweeting saying Arsenal are back. Made the mistake of saying maybe it just helps that we've had alot of home games in a row and we've played Sunderland, Stoke, West Brom and Norwich in the league the abuse im getting is unreal lol. 

I love twitter.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Or it could be the other way. With Valencia getting through and Mata wondering if he made the wrong choice.
> 
> It's gonna be a tough one for both teams, that's for certain. We could really do with a Soldado right about now.


But you guys have the £50m man FERNANDO TORRES










DAT ABILITY


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> yeah probably that wasn't a penalty but if they played iniesta and pique they would have won anyways


true but at least we gave fight and they did not defeat us by two goals difference or more. 2-2 and 2-3 against barca is not bad.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I can't believe that Valencia scored 7 goals past Genk and most likely will end up in the Europa League.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Gunner14 said:


> In 13 days im officially going to be a basle fan. I never normally care about how other english clubs fare in Europe but now i'd take a 6-0 smashing by olympiakos in our dead rubber if it meant Basle beat United 1-0 and that journo gets to ask Fergie 'so alex i thought you werent struggling'
> 
> Blind UNITEd hater for 1 day only.


Hmm..



Gunner14 said:


> Gotta love people who are more bothered about big clubs losing than there own team winning.


8*D


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> But you guys have the £50m man FERNANDO TORRES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't even get a game.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Hmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

CC91 said:


>


Song: The Cameroon Heskey!

That is lovely footwork with a scathing cross.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't really care who gets who in the next stage, i'd love Barca to draw Napoli though. It's nice to just have one exciting game on each of the days to watch, other than that lets just see the lesser teams gone for the last 8.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Hmm..
> 8*D


Referenced it in my post. :flip


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

tbh Diaby won the game for Arsenal. He distracted everyone in the 2nd goal and made some world class passes


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Nas said:


> Perfectly normal question from a journalist.


It was an idiotic question/statement. The Champions League isn't something you can use to determine the standard of a league. It's just sensationalistic journalism. A way to find out which league is the best standard would be to have 20 'boards', then the 1st place club in one country vs 1st place in another country, 2nd vs 2nd. 10th vs 10th etc. Best of 5 games or whatever. That's never going to happen. Doesn't really matter which league is the highest standard anyway because ultimately the best players go where they can get the most money. Not rocket science.

Champions League is a knockout competition for individual teams. It's not some premier league team of teams thing.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> lousy defending on the dortmund goal.
> 
> not sure who PER was marking, but it was pretty awful to watch.


You're surprised with bad defending from PER? 8*D



Silent Alarm said:


> I would do things to Chelsea's lady physio.


Terry's been there and done that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Chelsea are so crap, I said it in the chatbox yesterday I wasn't gonna be surprised with a loss to Bayer Leverkusen. Not at all surprised it happened. Won't be surprised if Valencia slay our CL campaign in the next fixture. First half was dreadful to watch. Sturridge was the only bright r side of the team. Second half, Drogba did nice to score on the turn, despite being awful prior to that. And then everything breaks down and we lose. I expected Ballack to win the battle of the black masks with Cech and score. And fuck Cech, turn into Darth Vader already and jump on the Death Star and go away. Courtois and Piazon 2012, change we can believe in.

Barca and AC Milan was a great game, especially the first half. First goal was brilliant, I think it was Tiago who started it? on the wing. I'm a fan of Ibra so it wasn't too bad seeing him scoring against his former club. Although his ponytail and beard combo can fuck off, looks like a complete tool. So many yellow cards in the match. Prince's goal was fantastic, individual brilliance. Had to watch it a couple of times. Overall, glad Barca sealed their spot now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Just watched the highlights from the Chelsea game. wow.

AVB gonna get sacked. The team is just a mess everywhere.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm not writing off Chelsea. I said the same last season when they were in their shit patch and I was right, they hit form and had a chance to over-take United with 2-3 games left. They're like a bad smell that won't go away.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Barca vs Milan was epic


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

JenChang88 Jen Chang
Incisive analysis at end of Barca-Milan game from Sky. "they've proved they're the 2 best teams in this group" - BATE, Viktoria the other 2.

:lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

EGame said:


> Just watched the highlights from the Chelsea game. wow.
> 
> AVB gonna get sacked. The team is just a mess everywhere.


true, team is in a mess, bad for them, they look like inter now, but at least inter is peforming in the champions league, if chelsea draw 1-1 they are out cause no way bayer leverkusen will lose to racing genk. at least 0-0 can keep them in the competition.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

BvB 

Arsenal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hey valencia, we commin for u .....

hoping bayern bring a 5th string team, thats the only chance we have. oh and villareal to be champions for the cause. THE GREATER GOOD


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

CC91 said:


>


Alex Song - the Creator! 

Now, let's get a relatively easier draw in the KO stages. Not the Spanish giants or Napoli or Munich or even Milan... :side:


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

AVB looks like a little kid out there. The team is completely disjointed. At least with United they can pull results out but Chelsea seem like they aren't up for it if the other team is willing to have a go. Very strange how far they've fallen from the beginning of last season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> I'm not writing off Chelsea. I said the same last season when they were in their shit patch and I was right, they hit form and had a chance to over-take United with 2-3 games left. They're like a bad smell that won't go away.


Pretty much that. It's like history is rewriting itself with Chelsea this year. They came and and bossed it for the first couple months, then around November they just fell apart and just like now people were wondering if they would even make Champo league footy. Then In Jan they started bossing people again and came very close to the title. 

If they go out of the champo league though I could See AVB being sacked.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Razor King said:


> Alex Song - the Creator!
> 
> Now, let's get a relatively easier draw in the KO stages. Not the Spanish giants or Napoli or Munich or even Milan... :side:


We can't face Barcelona, Real Madrid or Bayern as they've all won their groups already. Would be nice to draw a team from Group G or B, such as Apoel or Lille, after drawing Barcelona for 2 years, receiving the toughest qualifying match against Udinese and a pretty tricky Group Stage, but I expect we'll be given AC Milan.

Kevin Prince Boateng's goal was fantastic, he's improved so much since his spells at Tottenham and Portsmouth.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Real vs. United plz. PLZPLZ

Well, if Utd make it through.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

us vs anyone PLZ PLZ PLZ


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> us vs anyone PLZ PLZ PLZ


Would you take elimination to the Europa League or an 8-0 aggregate defeat to Barca?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

This guy is awesome. Around 2.10 when boateng scores is class.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Would you take elimination to the Europa League or an 8-0 aggregate defeat to Barca?


yeah fuck you :frustrate


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Kiz said:


> yeah fuck you :frustrate


Ohh different scenario for you.

You can get through in 2 weeks. Beat Apoel Nicosia, Ajax, R.Madrid and Man Utd to win the Champions League but the extra champions league games mean you come 3rd in the premiership.

Or Go out of the champions league. WIn the europa league with your 2nd string. The rest from no Champions League helps you win the Premiership.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

2nd scenario easily


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Leverkusen's first goal, did Chelsea even have a right-back on the pitch? :lmao

Thank God you have Cole on the left. Same thing happens for England, so many goals come from the right that are down to Glen Johnson just going missing or getting completely out of position.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

KingJames23 said:


> We can't face Barcelona, Real Madrid or Bayern as they've all won their groups already. Would be nice to draw a team from Group G or B, such as Apoel or Lille, after drawing Barcelona for 2 years, receiving the toughest qualifying match against Udinese and a pretty tricky Group Stage, but I expect we'll be given AC Milan.
> 
> Kevin Prince Boateng's goal was fantastic, he's improved so much since his spells at Tottenham and Portsmouth.


Yes, given our luck... 




Hohenheim of Light said:


> Real vs. United plz. PLZPLZ
> 
> Well, if Utd make it through.


This (if United make it through).

And if Chelsea still make it through, Barca/Chelsea please. But I'd love the Europa League final to be City vs. United.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

The main plus side of reaching the Europa League final would be to finally have a chance of matching Liverpool's treble :hmm:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If we were to advance I wouldn't mind facing Barca. Chelsea and their current shit probably would get schooled by any other qualifying team, so getting knocked out by the best team in the world wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> If we were to advance I wouldn't mind facing Barca. Chelsea and their current shit probably would get schooled by any other qualifying team, so getting knocked out by the best team in the world wouldn't be so bad.


Didn't they play recently in the CL?

Oh yeah, I remember.










8*D




sorry, had to be done, and i love bringing that goal up


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That is quite the fantastic goal. Essien's was well nice too. And Ballack yelling in the ref's face too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Something the matter, Michael?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

This thread should just become funny gifs of current/former Chelsea players.










I personally like Joe Cole's mong-out.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Obliged.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Bowing to the King.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

:lmao Torres.










EDIT: Forgot about Grant's crazy arm waving, I miss that guy.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Drogba been retarded










Love how lampard just walks pass not giving a shit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey this is a champions league thread, so stop with the Torres gifs and start putting ones of Terry missing. Also stick to our many Champions League failures.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Hey this is a champions league thread, so stop with the Torres gifs and start putting ones of Terry missing. Also stick to our many Champions League failures.







Nevermind the torres misses how about celebrating his first goal.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I forgot when Evans kicked all semblance of control out of Drogba :lmao

Does anyone have a gif of that time notorious hardmen Drog & Lehmann had the shoving contest?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Terry calling Drogba a "fucking black cunt" under his breath :side:











"Didier should be having this, the wanker"











"I will never forgive black people"


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Terry spitting on tevez hahaha, jesus.


The mighty strong ivanovic vs that lightweight portuguese fellar


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

WWE_TNA said:


> Terry spitting on tevez hahaha, jesus.


I think that was the last moment Tevez mustered any sort of sympathy :lmao


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Some one must have a gif of when drogba got fouled in the box by Abidal, but didnt get the penalty, when they played barca a few years ago and coneceded the later goal. He was flopping around like a fish.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I forgot when Evans kicked all semblance of control out of Drogba :lmao
> 
> Does anyone have a gif of that time notorious hardmen Drog & Lehmann had the shoving contest?












:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> This guy is awesome. Around 2.10 when boateng scores is class.


The reaction to Boateng scoring is incredible :lmao

His reactions never get old.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BOA BOA BOA TENG TENG TENG TENG BOA BOA TENG TENG TENG TENG TENG 

:lmao that guy is a friggin legend.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Crudeli sure loves milan, anyone seen his ladbrokes adverts hahaha.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah, i'm 99% sure we'll get milan in last 16... knowing our luck.

on BVB, their fans were amazing, put us to shame. great 1st half, didn't give us an inch and pressed as good as any non barca side i have seen in europe. hummels was exceptional but was poor on both goals conceded, he's still learning though, his 1st half display was immense. shame gotze went off, would have been key for them getting something. forgot to mention santos in last post, got forward quite a bit which is his biggest asset so it was nice to see song fill in, but they did get caught out a couple times, but he was pleasantly surprised overall with him and per, who i thought would both struggle but both did well overall. gervinho will be a top player if he manages to learn to finish his chances, he beats players for fun and makes great runs but his finishing is garbage on the whole atm. thought benayoun did well coming off bench too, calmed the side down a lot and was good in possession, better alternative to arshavin as impact sub now.

can't get enough of DAT SONG FOOTWORK, amazing for a dm. amazing performance. CRUDELI was hilarious for the PRINCE goal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Crudeli > Boateng


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

WWE_TNA said:


> Drogba been retarded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair that one was the most blantent red card ever and im actually surprised Drogba hadnt broke at least 1 rib of Jonny Evans eric Cantona impression.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> Love how lampard just walks pass not giving a shit.


'Respect the ref'

Oh and that bees one is awesome.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

about that barca and milan game, villa disapeared, i could not see him in the game except for the first minutes, until he got substituted. villa should have performed better than ibra cause he is on a better team that always has a lot of possesion and ibra was better playing with milan, villa may had a bad game, but wasnt he like that in the past few games. one game wont prove anything though, but believe ibra is better and he is more clinical


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm fairly sure when we're talking about clinical finishers, you can't go past ROBINHO.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> I'm fairly sure when we're talking about clinical finishers, you can't go past ROBINHO.


Don't forget EH18 :hmm:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

villa was incredibly unlucky not to score, he put a shot which went under abiatti and somehow bounced up over the bar, but yes he's been out of form recently. still, 3 goals and 1 assist from 5 group games from the left wing is hardly terrible, in fact that's better than franck ribery who's been superb recently.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Meh Villa is on somewhat of a drought, it's not unusual for him. 

But I'm not worried about him, when he gets his form back he will be the best in the world (Yes I know it's debatable with Van Persie at the moment). 

I'm still waiting on Sanchez to wow me.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

EGame said:


> Meh Villa is on somewhat of a drought, it's not unusual for him.
> 
> But I'm not worried about him, when he gets his form back he will be the best in the world (Yes I know it's debatable with Van Persie at the moment).
> 
> I'm still waiting on Sanchez to wow me.


The rumour is Messi and Villa are not getting along but that's only been reported in the Valencian press. If it's true I'd say it could be what's effecting his goal tally.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's been reported all over Spain as all the play goes through Messi, resulting in less goals for Villa. Tough shit really, Messi is a once in a lifetime player. I don't think they don't get along as such, it's just Villa isn't scoring goals - but he's missing chances, once he starts burying every chance he gets again, that story will disappear.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> villa was incredibly unlucky not to score, he put a shot which went under abiatti and somehow bounced up over the bar, but yes he's been out of form recently. still, 3 goals and 1 assist from 5 group games from the left wing is hardly terrible, in fact that's better than franck ribery who's been superb recently.


i am talking in general not only in champions league, and you have xavi, iniesta, and messi, at least he should have more assist in that position, or why not put him in centre forward then. . you even know he is not been good recently. well it is only temporary i guess. and in that milan match it was only the first 15 minutes he was good and then he disapeared. 




BkB Hulk said:


> I'm fairly sure when we're talking about clinical finishers, you can't go past ROBINHO.


robinho is a master, he is very clinical, i not comparing him, he is too good at scoring, not even messi is more clinical that him. robinho is the most clinical striker currently, gervinho could become one of the best clinical striker too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao

Imagine if Gervinho actually was clinical. He'd be amazingly scary to play against. Luckily most of his final passes and shots are awful.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

reymisteriofan said:


> i am talking in general not only in champions league, and you have xavi, iniesta, and messi, at least he should have more assist in that position, or why not put him in centre forward then. . you even know he is not been good recently. well it is only temporary i guess. and in that milan match it was only the first 15 minutes he was good and then he disapeared.


he doesn't play centre forward because that's where messi plays. he'll come back though, el clasico is in a couple of weeks, i'm predicting 2-1 with messi and villa both scoring.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

then he should have more assists in that position. and i predict real will win, cause real is better right now. people were saying ibra is a flop in big games and against barcelona he was good while villa was a flop in that game , having a good game against barca is very tough.. i would not be suprised if villa flops against madrid. i am not saying he will but i would not be suprised if he does. 
ibra even helped barcelona win el clasico against madrid in 2009 and scored two goals against arsenal in the champions league. how can someone be consistent in big games, it is nearly impossible, only messi can do that. even cristiano flops in big games. villa does. so many player flop in big games. what did rooney do against barca in the champions league final, nothing. what did cristiano ronaldo did in that final against barca in 2009, not much, only two shots.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

reymisteriofan said:


> then he should have more assists in that position. and i predict real will win, cause real is better right now. people were saying ibra is a flop in big games and against barcelona he was good while villa was a flop in that game , having a good game against barca is very tough.. i would not be suprised if villa flops against madrid. i am not saying he will but i would not be suprised if he does.


i know? everyone knows he's out of form right now, i'm not sure why you keep repeating yourself over and over. 8 goals from 20 games from the left wing (same record as ribery this season) is indeed bad form for a player of villa's stature.

also, real are not better. real lead the league last year before the clasico, and then barca beat them 5-0.

people say ibra is a flop in big games because he is. he's never made much of an impact in the CL e.g. only scoring in 1 of 13 games against English teams, who've generally been the best competition in the CL since Ibra started playing in it.



> ibra even helped barcelona win el clasico against madrid in 2009 and scored two goals against arsenal in the champions league.


yes, he has had some good games, no-one's saying he's a bad player.



> how can someone be consistent in big games, it is nearly impossible, only messi can do that. even cristiano flops in big games.


no he doesn't (ronaldo).



> villa does. so many player flop in big games.


now you're talking complete nonsense. champions league final goal last year. 2 goals in the clasico. also, did you watch the world cup last year? winning goals in several games for spain on the way to the final.

also, lets not forget villa scored what was almost the winning goal when milan came to the camp nou.



> what did rooney do against barca in the champions league final, nothing.


he scored? so that's all 3 of them with at least one goal in the biggest game in club football. it's not easy to do a lot more when your team can barely get a touch of the football.



> what did cristiano ronaldo did in that final against barca in 2009, not much, only two shots.


not a lot, but he scored in the final the year before and had a great game then. his wonder goal against porto (which won the puskas award) was the only reason they got to the final in 2009.

milan in for yet another unwanted striker, this time it's tevez. how can any self-respecting club even think about buying him :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> Meh Villa is on somewhat of a drought, it's not unusual for him.
> 
> But I'm not worried about him, when he gets his form back he will be the best in the world *(Yes I know it's debatable with Van Persie at the moment). *
> 
> I'm still waiting on Sanchez to wow me.


I think we have to start considering Mario Gomez as well. That guy knows where to be and at what time to be there.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gomez is a fucking monster. And just because Eto'o has gone to Russia doesn't mean he's regressed at all, I'd happily take him at Utd atm, still one of the very best.

Messi used to be super effective on the right wing aswell in the two winger/one striker system Barca had with Eto'o/Ronaldhinho/Guily and then Henry later on too. Wonder if he was moved back there and Villa played as the centre forward if Villa would benefit with more goals and Messi would still tear sides apart.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That would be a dumb move as Messi is cementing himself as one of the all time greats playing in the false number 9 role and has already said he hated playing on the wing. Guardiola played him on the right wing for a couple of games a few weeks back and he didn't score in those games, suddenly there was a story about Messi losing form because he failed to score for 3 games, and then Guardiola moved him back to the centre and he immediately got back-to-back hat-tricks.

There's plenty of wing options anyway - Villa, Cuenca, Sanchez and Pedro both coming back from injury, and Afellay, as well as shitty Adriano.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Gomez is a fucking beast he will score from everywhere.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm going to go ahead and claim this as PASS OF THE YEAR


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> I think we have to start considering Mario Gomez as well. That guy knows where to be and at what time to be there.


i mentioned this a couple of weeks ago in the catbox. gomez's goal sense is some of the best in the world. he can score from anywhere, any time. he absolutely raped us.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gomez's record this year is pretty insane, isn't it? I'm quite sure he's almost going at RVP pace.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

21 from 20 overall games.

thats just this season, idk from jan all the way through. it would have to be basically a goal a game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Gomez is a fucking beast he will score from everywhere.


No he wont, he has ridiculous skills as a poacher. 

Pretty much al his goals are unpleasing on the eye, he just scores so fucking much it's mind blowing. Scoring is all that guy knows how to do.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Huntelaar is at 23 goals in 20 games. Granted that Schalke are playing in the Europa Cup.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

SCORES FROM ANYWHERE

except 3 yards


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The problem for Germany is do they start their goal machine Klose, who never lets them down, or do they go with Gomez who's acting like scoring goals is as easy as walking?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Klose is average, he only performs in big, marquee international tournaments :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why not rotate?

Hell, with three fucking playmakers and two clinical strikers, germany has enough options for two teams


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

haribo said:


> SCORES FROM ANYWHERE
> 
> except 3 yards


Mertesacker would have scored that.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Chezzers would have scored it too.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> i know? everyone knows he's out of form right now, i'm not sure why you keep repeating yourself over and over. 8 goals from 20 games from the left wing (same record as ribery this season) is indeed bad form for a player of villa's stature.
> 
> also, real are not better. real lead the league last year before the clasico, and then barca beat them 5-0.
> 
> ...


what nonsense. :lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

BkB Hulk said:


> Chezzers would have scored it too.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> no he doesn't (ronaldo).


He quite clearly does (Ronaldo)

Only 5 goals in 4 big international tournaments 

A 0.38 goal ratio in the Champions League 

Goals aren't everything but this man is a ghost half the time when it comes to high pressured ties and why I think he's very lucky to be tagged with Messi as these so called two best players in the world. Scoring 60 goals a season against mid table teams in Spain does not make you the second best player in the world.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Am I right in thinking you're the poster who thought Tevez > Messi? Forgive me if when discussing the big game performers/the best players, I don't agree with the opinions of someone who rates a player who's never done anything at international or champions league level, and who's most notable career achievements to date were keeping West Ham from being relegated and leading a Man City side now dominating the EPL to 3rd in the league, over a player who might go down as the best player to ever kick a football. Wanted to confirm before I smirked to myself at you picking fault with that one sentence. Also, i'd like to know of another winger with a goal to game record better than 0.38 in the Champions League.

@reymisteriofan Nice response.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

i recall martin o'neil saying a few years back that Ibra was the most overrated player he'd ever seen.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> robinho is a master, he is very clinical, i not comparing him, he is too good at scoring, not even messi is more clinical that him. robinho is the most clinical striker currently, gervinho could become one of the best clinical striker too.


:lmao

Funniest thing I've ever read on this forum. Seriously, unreal!:lmao


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> Am I right in thinking you're the poster who thought Tevez > Messi? Forgive me if when discussing the big game performers/the best players, I don't agree with the opinions of someone who rates a player who's never done anything at international or champions league level, and who's most notable career achievements to date were keeping West Ham from being relegated and leading a Man City side now dominating the EPL to 3rd in the league, over a player who might go down as the best player to ever kick a football. Wanted to confirm before I smirked to myself at you picking fault with that one sentence. Also, i'd like to know of another winger with a goal to game record better than 0.38 in the Champions League.
> 
> @reymisteriofan Nice response.


You avoided the debate by setting up a new one of your own. Good work. I'll repeat the stats because they speak for themselves - only 5 goals in 4 big international tournaments - the same number that Forlan scored in the last world cup alone with a team who on paper are no better than Portugal. Ronaldo does not play well in high pressured big matches and the fact that you have to bring up irrelevant points in response proves that you agree with me.

And best player to ever kick a football - you can't be serious. Let's see Messi actually do something at international level before we get carried away shall we. At the moment he's not in the same league as Big Ronaldo, Zidane or Muller let alone Maradonna.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

when messi doesnt play for a bunch of spastics he might be able to do something. argentina is such an amazingly disjointed team for the talent at their fingertips.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> You avoided the debate by setting up a new one of your own. Good work. I'll repeat the stats because they speak for themselves - only 5 goals in 4 big international tournaments - the same number that Forlan scored in the last world cup alone with a team who on paper are no better than Portugal. Ronaldo does not play well in high pressured big matches and the fact that you have to bring up irrelevant points in response proves that you agree with me.


International football is not the be all and end all of high pressured matches. Ronaldo has been the most important player in EPL and Champions League winning teams. I'll ask again: how many wingers have a better record than 0.38 goals per game in the Champions League? I'm sure you can't answer that - in fact, don't even try, as I don't care enough about Ronaldo enough to argue.

My points wern't irrelevant either, as the best players are determined by how they perform in big games, which is what you decided to quote and respond too in the first place. You have stated that you think Tevez is a better player than Messi, which is about as credible as someone saying Britney Spears is a better musician than John Lennon.



> And best player to ever kick a football - you can't be serious. Let's see Messi actually do something at international level before we get carried away shall we. At the moment he's not in the same league as Big Ronaldo, Zidane or Muller let alone Maradonna.


I said "might go down as" i.e. by the end of his career. Most people already consider him up there with Pele (a player who had a nothing club career) and Maradona. If he continues how he has done for Barcelona and wins a World Cup, many will consider him the best ever. Also, have you ever seen Argentina play? They're an embarrassment and will never do anything significant until they play a balanced team and hire a good coach.

Here's a good article on the Argentinian team: http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2889...lombia-cannot-disguise-that-without-barcelona


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> *International football is not the be all and end all of high pressured matches.* Ronaldo has been the most important player in EPL and Champions League winning teams. I'll ask again: how many wingers have a better record than 0.38 goals per game in the Champions League? I'm sure you can't answer that - in fact, don't even try, as I don't care enough about Ronaldo enough to argue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but it is by far the most important and the biggest factor we return to when looking at the greats of the game. The only guys who get the same sort of respect as legends are the players who represented weak countries i.e George Weah. If Messi doesn't perform for Argentina at the world cup he won't be as fondly remembered in twenty years time, I can assure you of that. 

I'm not denying Messi's talents but it is very common in this day and age and something of an obsession to hype up current greats the best ever. As I said if Messi fails to make his mark at international level history will not be as kind to him. To be honest if Spain defend the Euros next year I think more and more people will start to look more favorably at the Xavi/Iniesta combo in the GOAT ranks. How Messi won world player of the year for 2010 still baffles me though I think he probably legit deserves it for his work this year. 

The winger point is a silly one because the point I'm making is about how players adapt to big match situations. Del Piero for example has a league ratio which is similar to his ratio in Europe whereas Ronaldo's european ratio pales in comparison to what he has done domestically.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> No but it is by far the most important and the biggest factor we return to when looking at the greats of the game. The only guys who get the same sort of respect as legends are the players who represented weak countries i.e George Weah. If Messi doesn't perform for Argentina at the world cup he won't be as fondly remembered in twenty years time, I can assure you of that.
> 
> I'm not denying Messi's talents but it is very common in this day and age and something of an obsession to hype up current greats the best ever. As I said if Messi fails to make his mark at international level history will not be as kind to him.
> 
> The winger point is a silly one because the point I'm making is about how players adapt to big match situations. Del Piero for example has a league ratio which is similar to his ratio in Europe whereas Ronaldo's european ratio pales in comparison to what he has done domestically.


There are players remembered as greats of the game despite not having the most prosperous international careers (e.g. Di Stefano). When you score the quantity of goals Messi does, particularly in the style he does it and from the position he plays - and perform year in year out in the Champions Leagues (who knows how many Messi will win?), it's perfectly reasonable to think he'll go down as one of the GOAT regardless of his international career (which still has plenty of time to run). If he does perform and in particular win a World Cup and continues performing at the level he does for Barcelona, he will eclipse Maradona (who IS the GOAT). He deserves all the hype because he is just that good.

Most players have better ratios domestically than in Europe. If we do a fairer analysis and look at Ronaldo since 2007/08 onwards, which is when he began being considered as one of the best players in the world, you see a scoring record of 28 in 55, better than a goal every other game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

xavi/iniesta isnt already looked at in the goat ranks?

we all know LUCAS NEILL OFFSIDE MASTER is the goat


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> what nonsense. :lmao


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> There are players remembered as greats of the game despite not having the most prosperous international careers (e.g. Di Stefano). When you score the quantity of goals Messi does, particularly in the style he does it and from the position he plays - and perform year in year out in the Champions Leagues (who knows how many Messi will win?), it's perfectly reasonable to think he'll go down as one of the GOAT regardless of his international career (which still has plenty of time to run). If he does perform and in particular win a World Cup and continues performing at the level he does for Barcelona, he will eclipse Maradona (who IS the GOAT). He deserves all the hype because he is just that good.
> 
> Most players have better ratios domestically than in Europe. If we do a fairer analysis and look at Ronaldo since 2007/08 onwards, which is when he began being considered as one of the best players in the world, you see a scoring record of 28 in 55, better than a goal every other game.


Maradona won a world cup and serie a title with a national and domestic side far less capable than the ones Messi is in. I still think they're miles apart tbh. I suspect that Xavi will be more fondly remembered as the best player of this era in a few decades time and deservedly so. He's been consistently awesome at both domestic and international level, something very few players can claim. 

In the case of Ronaldo, Most players don't drop in half when it comes to Europe and their domestic league. He goes from scoring a goal a game where he is comfortable against average teams in Spain to being just your average great player when it comes to big matches in Europe. Ronaldo is top ten for me and a wonderful talent, I just don't see him as the worlds second best when so often under-performs for Portugal and Madrid in matches where it really counts.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Maradona won a world cup and serie a title with a national and domestic side far less capable than the ones Messi is in. I still think they're miles apart tbh. I suspect that Xavi will be more fondly remembered as the best player of this era in a few decades time and deservedly so. He's been consistently awesome at both domestic and international level, something very other players can claim.


Messi hasn't been at a weakened domestic side, but that's not his fault - he's been at Barcelona his whole career, has performed, and is the focal point of the best Barcelona side ever. He's staggeringly good. The Argentina side Maradona played for were pants, and this Argentine side are just as terrible. They have no defence and cannot find a formation that suits them.

Xavi is not as good as Iniesta. Barcelona and Spain both rose to prominence when Iniesta flourished as a player. Spain in particular have looked lost without Iniesta at times recently. His link up play with Messi is at times, breathtaking. He's as good a passer of the ball and is better going forward. In fact, Xavi has looked a much better player in the past 3 years alongside Iniesta. However, all 3 are some of the greatest players ever and there's not much between Iniesta and Xavi, you could argue either way.



> In the case of Ronaldo, Most players don't drop in half when it comes to Europe and their domestic league. He goes from scoring a goal a game where he is comfortable against average teams in Spain to being just your average great player when it comes to big matches in Europe. Ronaldo is top ten for me and a wonderful talent, I just don't see him as the worlds second best when so often under-performs for Portugal and Madrid in matches where it really counts.


Most players have poorer records in Europe than in the League, that's just a reality of the better competition. The point is that Ronaldo still has a respectable record in Europe and has performed in big games in the past. The best player in the world is, without doubt, Messi. The next best 3, are, without doubt, Ronaldo, Iniesta and Xavi.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> Messi hasn't been at a weakened domestic side, but that's not his fault - he's been at Barcelona his whole career, has performed, and is the focal point of the best Barcelona side ever. He's staggeringly good. The Argentina side Maradona played for were pants, and this Argentine side are just as terrible. They have no defence and cannot find a formation that suits them.
> 
> Xavi is not as good as Iniesta. Barcelona and Spain both rose to prominence when Iniesta flourished as a player. Spain in particular have looked lost without Iniesta at times recently. His link up play with Messi is at times, breathtaking. He's as good a passer of the ball and is better going forward. In fact, Xavi has looked a much better player in the past 3 years alongside Iniesta. However, all 3 are some of the greatest players ever and there's not much between Iniesta and Xavi, you could argue either way.
> 
> ...


Yes, but most don't drop at the same rate as Ronaldo which proves my point that he is a beast against mediocre opposition but nowhere near the same level against real tough competition. And a steady stream of great performances against top opposition is the making of the all time greats from Zidane to Ronaldo to Messi ,Xavi, Iniesta, Cruyff and countless others. I don't count CR as being in their league until he becomes consistent against world class opponents.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Yes, but most don't drop at the same rate as Ronaldo which proves my point that he is a beast against mediocre opposition but nowhere near the same level against real tough competition. And a steady stream of great performances against top opposition is the making of the all time greats from Zidane to Ronaldo to Messi ,Xavi, Iniesta, Cruyff and countless others. I don't count CR as being in their league until he becomes consistent against world class opponents.


I don't count him in the same league as them either, and I agree he scores a lot of his goals against more mediocre opposition, but he has performed in big games in the past and his goal scoring record is hard to ignore - 104 from 107, most of the time from the wing is insanely good. No-one besides Messi has the rate Ronaldo does to drop from in the first place.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

That's true but I still sort of see Ronaldo as the Andy Murray of the soccer world, as good as anyone when it comes to smaller matches but not on the same level as a certain three superior individuals when it comes to the big ones.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I like that Murray comparison actually, perhaps slightly unfair on Ronaldo but in many ways true.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Messi is a great player but he is still far from Maradona, Diego won 2 Serie A titles(when Italy clubs were the best and in the league there were players like platini,vbasten,gentile,scirea,baresi,maldini,matthus etc etc) and uefa cup with NAPOLI! not with Juve,Milan or Inter but with a club that before he came they won nothing(except few italian cups)and the Argentina he played sucked there were players that had no club, he used to be decisive with every team he played in. If Messi wins the wc then things will change...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

how many of those players did you watch


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> Messi is a great player but he is still far from Maradona, Diego won 2 Serie A titles(when Italy clubs were the best and in the league there were players like platini,vbasten,gentile,scirea,baresi,maldini,matthus etc etc) and uefa cup with NAPOLI! not with Juve,Milan or Inter but with a club that before he came they won nothing(except few italian cups)and the Argentina he played sucked there were players that had no club, he used to be decisive with every team he played in. If Messi wins the wc then things will change...


Messi could have 5 or 6 Champions League titles and 600+ goals for Barcelona to his name by the end of his career, which is at least as impressive as what Maradona did in his club career. The World Cup that Maradona won for Argentina is what separates the two players at the moment but Messi has the time to address that. The next World Cup is in South America so he'll never get a better chance.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> Messi could have 5 or 6 Champions League titles and 600+ goals for Barcelona to his name by the end of his career, which is at least as impressive as what Maradona did in his club career. The World Cup that Maradona won for Argentina is what separates the two players at the moment but Messi has the time to address that. The next World Cup is in South America so he'll never get a better chance.


yeah and would be interesting seeing him for example playing with a non top club like Napoli


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

If anyone needs further proof that Argentina are a joke, here's a list of the players (NOT including the 24 players in their most recent squad) that they've picked just in 2011 - and it was even more barmy when Maradona was in charge.



Spoiler: Argentina



GK	Marcelo Barovero	February 12, 1984 (age 27)	0	0 Vélez Sarsfield	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
GK	Esteban Andrada	January 26, 1991 (age 20)	0	0 Lanús	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly) (withdrew)
GK	Juan Pablo Carrizo	May 6, 1984 (age 27)	12	0 Lazio	2011 Copa América
GK	Adrián Gabbarini	October 10, 1985 (age 26)	3	0 Independiente	v. Poland, June 5, 2011 (Friendly)
GK	Oscar Ustari	July 3, 1986 (age 25)	1	0 Getafe	v. Nigeria, June 1, 2011 (Friendly)
GK	Agustín Marchesín	March 16, 1988 (age 23)	1	0 Lanús	v. Ecuador, April 20, 2011 (Friendly)
GK	Javier García	January 29, 1987 (age 24)	1	0 Tigre	v. Venezuela, March 16, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Nicolás Otamendi	February 12, 1988 (age 23)	15	1 Porto	v. Venezuela, October 11, 2011 (2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying)
DF	Emiliano Insúa	January 7, 1989 (age 22)	4	0 Sporting	v. Venezuela, October 11, 2011 (2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying)
DF	Nicolás Pareja	January 19, 1984 (age 27)	1	0 Spartak Moscow	v. Venezuela, October 11, 2011 (2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying)
DF	Jonathan Bottinelli	September 14, 1984 (age 27)	3	0 San Lorenzo	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Christian Cellay	September 5, 1981 (age 30)	2	0 Estudiantes	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Sebastián Domínguez	July 29, 1981 (age 30)	4	0 Vélez Sarsfield	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Emiliano Papa	April 19, 1982 (age 29)	8	0 Vélez Sarsfield	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Iván Pillud	April 24, 1986 (age 25)	5 0 Racing	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Germán Ré	November 2, 1981 (age 30)	0	0 Estudiantes	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Lisandro E. López	September 1, 1989 (age 22)	2	0 Arsenal	v. Brazil, September 14, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Cristian Ansaldi	March 20, 1986 (age 25)	2	0 Rubin Kazan	v. Nigeria, September 6, 2011 (Friendly) (withdrew)
DF	Ezequiel Garay	October 10, 1986 (age 25)	3	0 Benfica	v. Nigeria, September 6, 2011 (Friendly) (withdrew)
DF	Gabriel Milito	September 7, 1980 (age 31)	42	1 Independiente	2011 Copa América
DF	Javier Zanetti	August 10, 1973 (age 38)	145	5 Internazionale	2011 Copa América
DF	Federico Fazio	March 17, 1987 (age 24)	2	0 Sevilla	v. Poland, June 5, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Mateo Musacchio	August 26, 1990 (age 21)	2	0 Villareal	v. Poland, June 5, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Marcos Angeleri	April 7, 1983 (age 28)	4	0 Sunderland	v. Nigeria, June 1, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Ismael Quílez	October 2, 1988 (age 23)	2	0 Colón	v. Paraguay, May 25, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Julián Velázquez	October 23, 1990 (age 21)	1	0 Independiente	v. Paraguay, May 25, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Jonathan Maidana	July 29, 1985 (age 26)	2	0 River Plate	v. Ecuador, April 20, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Gastón Díaz	March 13, 1988 (age 23)	1	0 Vélez Sarsfield	v. Venezuela, March 16, 2011 (Friendly)
DF	Fernando Tobio	October 18, 1989 (age 22)	0	0 Vélez Sarsfield	v. Venezuela, March 16, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Éver Banega	June 29, 1988 (age 23)	14	0 Valencia	v. Bolivia, November 11, 2011 (2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying)
MF	Ángel di María	February 14, 1988 (age 23)	27	5 Real Madrid	v. Bolivia, November 11, 2011 (2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying)
MF	Jonás Gutiérrez	July 5, 1983 (age 28)	22	1 Newcastle United	v. Venezuela, October 11, 2011 (2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying)
MF	Fabián Rinaudo	May 15, 1987 (age 24)	4	0 Sporting	v. Venezuela, October 11, 11 (2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying)
MF	Mario Bolatti	February 17, 1985 (age 26)	12	1 Internacional	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Héctor Canteros	March 15, 1989 (age 22)	2	0 Vélez Sarsfield	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Cristian Chávez	June 16, 1986 (age 25)	4	1 Boca Juniors	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Augusto Fernández	April 10, 1986 (age 25)	2	0 Vélez Sarsfield	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Walter Montillo	April 14, 1984 (age 27)	1	0 Cruzeiro	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Agustín Pelletieri	May 17, 1982 (age 29)	0	0 Racing	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Andrés D'Alessandro	April 15, 1981 (age 30)	25	3 Internacional	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly) (withdrew)
MF	Lucas Castro	April 9, 1989 (age 22)	0	0 Racing	v. Brazil, September 14, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Diego Villar	April 24, 1981 (age 30)	0	0 Godoy Cruz	v. Brazil, September 14, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Víctor Zapata	January 20, 1979 (age 32)	2	0 Vélez Sarsfield	v. Brazil, September 14, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Juan Román Riquelme	June 24, 1978 (age 33)	51	17 Boca Juniors	v. Brazil, September 14, 2011 (Friendly) (withdrew)
MF	Diego Valeri	May 1, 1986 (age 25)	3	0 Lanús	v. Brazil, September 14, 2011 (Friendly) (withdrew)
MF	Juan Sebastián Verón	March 9, 1975 (age 36)	73	9 Estudiantes	v. Brazil, September 14, 2011 (Friendly) (withdrew)
MF	Lucho González	January 19, 1981 (age 30)	44	7 Marseille	v. Nigeria, September 6, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Lucas Biglia	January 30, 1986 (age 25)	6	0 Anderlecht	2011 Copa América
MF	Esteban Cambiasso	August 18, 1980 (age 31)	52	5 Internazionale	2011 Copa América
MF	Enzo Pérez	February 22, 1986 (age 25)	5	2 Benfica	2011 Copa América (preliminary squad)
MF	Fernando Belluschi	September 10, 1983 (age 28)	5	0 Porto	v. Poland, June 5, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Nicolás Bertolo	January 2, 1986 (age 25)	2	0 Palermo	v. Poland, June 5, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Alejandro Cabral	September 11, 1987 (age 24)	2	0 Vélez Sársfield	v. Poland, June 5, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Alberto Costa	January 9, 1985 (age 26)	1	0 Valencia	v. Poland, June 5, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Mauro Formica	April 4, 1988 (age 23)	1	0 Blackburn Rovers	v. Poland, June 5, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Diego Perotti	July 26, 1988 (age 23)	2	0 Sevilla	v. Poland, June 5, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Erik Lamela	March 4, 1992 (age 19)	1	0 Roma	v. Paraguay, May 25, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Ariel Rojas	January 16, 1986 (age 25)	3	0 Godoy Cruz	v. Paraguay, May 25, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Luciano Aued	March 1, 1987 (age 24)	2	1 Racing	v. Ecuador, April 20, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Claudio Yacob	July 18, 1987 (age 24)	2	1 Racing	v. Ecuador, April 20, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Maximiliano Moralez	February 26, 1987 (age 24)	1	0 Atalanta	v. Venezuela, March 16, 2011 (Friendly)
MF	Franco Razzotti	February 6, 1985 (age 26)	1	0 Vélez Sarsfield	v. Venezuela, March 16, 2011 (Friendly)
FW	Rodrigo Palacio	February 5, 1982 (age 29)	9	1 Genoa	v. Venezuela, October 11, 2011 (2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying)
FW	Eduardo Salvio	July 13, 1990 (age 21)	4	0 Atlético Madrid	v. Venezuela, October 11, 2011 (2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying)
FW	Emanuel Gigliotti	May 20, 1987 (age 24)	1	0 San Lorenzo	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
FW	Gabriel Hauche	November 27, 1986 (age 24)	5	3 Racing	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
FW	Pablo Mouche	October 11, 1987 (age 24)	5	2 Boca Juniors	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
FW	Lucas Viatri	March 29, 1987 (age 24)	3	0 Boca Juniors	v. Brazil, September 28, 2011 (Friendly)
FW	Mauro Boselli	May 22, 1985 (age 26)	4	1 Estudiantes	v. Brazil, September 14, 2011 (Friendly)
FW	Gastón Fernández	October 12, 1983 (age 28)	0	0 Estudiantes	v. Brazil, September 14, 2011 (Friendly)
FW	Juan Manuel Martínez	October 25, 1985 (age 26)	2	0 Vélez Sarsfield	v. Brazil, September 14, 2011 (Friendly)
FW	Diego Morales	November 29, 1986 (age 24)	1	0 Tigre	v. Brazil, September 14, 2011 (Friendly)
FW	Lisandro López	March 2, 1983 (age 28)	7	1 Lyon	v. Nigeria, September 6, 2011 (Friendly) (withdrew)
FW	Diego Milito	June 12, 1979 (age 32)	24	4 Internazionale	2011 Copa América
FW	Carlos Tévez	February 5, 1984 (age 27)	62	13 Manchester City	2011 Copa América
FW	Jonathan Cristaldo	March 5, 1989 (age 22)	1	0 Metalist Kharkiv	v. Poland, June 5, 2011 (Friendly)
FW	Franco Jara	July 15, 1988 (age 23)	4	1 Granada	v. Poland, June 5, 2011 (Friendly)
FW	Pablo Piatti	March 31, 1989 (age 22)	1	0 Valencia	v. Poland, June 5, 2011 (Friendly)
FW	Marco Ruben	October 26, 1986 (age 25)	1	1 Villareal	v. Poland, June 5, 2011 (Friendly)
FW	Mauricio Sperdutti	February 16, 1986 (age 25)	2	0 Newell's Old Boys	v. Paraguay, May 25, 2011 (Friendly)
FW	Matías Defederico	August 23, 1989 (age 22)	2	1 Independiente	v. Venezuela, March 16, 2011 (Friendly)


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> I like that Murray comparison actually, perhaps slightly unfair on Ronaldo but in many ways true.


It's not that unfair, both are immensely talented but lack something mentally and lose their aura when it comes to the huge occasions.

lol at that Argentina list.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Messi>>cocaine fiend diego


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

maybe messi should do some coke so he can play like maradona in the world cup


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Funniest thing I've ever read on this forum. Seriously, unreal!:lmao


you know i wasnt serious, right?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> you know i wasnt serious, right?


Seeing as you've had issues with detecting or understanding sarcasm in the past and your constant & blatant Milan favouritism as well as sticking up for Robinho in some posts, yeah I thought you meant it. I didn't think you were capable of it!


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nige™;10662391 said:


> Seeing as you've had issues with detecting or understanding sarcasm in the past and your constant & blatant Milan favouritism as well as sticking up for Robinho in some posts, yeah I thought you meant it. I didn't think you were capable of it!


well now you know. i do not always favour milan, they have some issues, and robinho sucks at scoring, that is a fact, you are stupid of not knowing that this comment was sarcastic when it was pretty obvious. it is very easy you know , and it was only one time. i guess you too have this issues of detecting sarcasm


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> well now you know. i do not always favour milan, they have some issues, and robinho sucks at scoring, that is a fact, *you are stupid of not knowing that this comment was sarcastic when it was pretty obvious*. it is very easy you know , and it was only one time. i guess you too have this issues of detecting sarcasm


Maybe so but with half the shit you come out with about Milan, especially when it came to Zlatan vs Villa, it's pretty impossible to tell whether you're posting shit deliberately or not.

Saying that, this time it was based on having never seeing any sarcasm from you before and not picking up some blatant posts were. With most people you know if they're being sarcastic. Next time you talk about Zlatan being better than Villa though I'll know you're joking.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Maybe so but with half the shit you come out with about Milan, especially when it came to Zlatan vs Villa, it's pretty impossible to tell whether you're posting shit deliberately or not.
> 
> Saying that, this time it was based on having never seeing any sarcasm from you before and not picking up some blatant posts were. With most people you know if they're being sarcastic. Next time you talk about Zlatan being better than *Villa though I'll know you're joking.;*)


you should learn how to read properly then, and if i say zlatan is better than villa, it does not mean i am joking, read first. idiot


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Spurs losing 2-0 to PAOK at White Hart Lane. With Gallas, Modric, Lennon, Pienaar and Defoe playing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

2 - 1 now. They'll probably win this in the end.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> Spurs losing 2-0 to PAOK at White Hart Lane. With Gallas, Modric, Lennon, Pienaar and Defoe playing.


Rather they won this and lost in the league. Getting tired of their good form.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

and Paok win


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

should have been 2-2, ref wrongly ruled a spurs goal out for offside, the linesman didnt even flag


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Great win from the Greek side.

Last 10 minutes was very intense.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

huh? the penalty and handball was pretty harsh, and defoe made a completely obvious foul in the box, right decision in the end to not give the goal and pretty classless on Defoe's part to continue on when a player he had seriously hurt was playing him onside on the goal line.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree.

It was a great decision by the ref.

Clear foul.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah, totally agree. who would have thought the ref behind the goal would make not only a decision, but a great decision!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Best midfield in England!

Just not the best midfield in Europa League. 8*D

I'm not sure I'm going to like being the only English club to have European competition in February/March. Wait. Yes I will.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> Best midfield in England!
> 
> Just not the best midfield in Europa League. 8*D
> 
> I'm not sure I'm going to like being the only English club to have European competition in February/March. Wait. Yes I will.


That's unfair. City will do alright in the Europa League 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Going to love singing Channel 5 Thursday Nights to City when they come here in a few weeks, unless I will be eating my humble pie.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

cant believe, tottenham would most likely be eliminated from the europa league. udinese need to draw and they qualify, they should have defeated rennes, they defeat or draw celtic they qualify, hope they do


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty much out of the Europa League now. Oh well. That's this and the Carling Cup over and done with, lets hope we focus on the league now and getting the best position possible. I guess Man City will just have to take over as the top English side in the Europa League then !


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> cant believe, tottenham would most likely be eliminated from the europa league. udinese need to draw and they qualify, they should have defeated rennes, they defeat or draw celtic they qualify, hope they do


Don't think it was a total priority. I mean look at our bench tonight for example. It's just a great opportunity to play a lot of our fringe players, the likes of Pienaar, Corluka, Bassong etc. as well as giving experience to some of the younger players like Livermore, Carroll, Rose etc.

There is a reason we didn't register the likes of van der Vaart. Only reason Defoe played today is because Pavlyuchenko was out injured, no clue why we played Modric and Lennon though with Bolton in the league coming up in 3 days time.

Shame to see dos Santos out injured, would of been a good opportunity for him today. Fair play to PAOK though, defended like champions tonight and stopped us from creating. Still though entertaining game as usual from Spurs.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

D'Angelo said:


> Going to love singing Channel 5 Thursday Nights to City when they come here in a few weeks, unless I will be eating my humble pie.


Make sure to get it in sometime in the first five minutes before Per fucks up and gifts City a goal.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Birmingham, Stoke and Fulham could still be in Europe along with Le Arse after the group stages, how weird would that be? I expect at least Man U and Chelsea to come out of the group though with Valencia being inconsistant and Basel being no match for Man U on their game (even at home).



BkB Hulk said:


> Make sure to get it in sometime in the first five minutes before Per fucks up and gifts City a goal.


:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Make sure to get it in sometime in the first five minutes before Per fucks up and gifts City a goal.


:lmao :lmao BULK


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

but best defense in the league, how can that be?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

go with Kos and Vermaelen, and I'll take our chances to walkout with 3 points.

Start PER? fpalm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hope newcastle beat chelsea or its a draw. 

heard hughes is considered for the sunderland job, thoughts shep? 

wigan to beat arsenal :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Per will be starting...

but RVP should be nice and rested. RVP to score 4. :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ah just realised i posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

YOU FUCKED UP! YOU FUCKED UP!


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> ah just realised i posted in the wrong thread


Yeah, Shep's not going to see your question as I don't think Sunderland will be in Europe anytime soon.. 8*D


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

For the Olympiacos match, I hope we start a similar team we did against City and rest our key players (Robin van Goal, Arteta, Song, Verminator, Koscielny, Walcott, Gervinho, and Ramsey).

I'd go for 4-4-1-1, with Park up front and Arshavin just behind him. The midfield would be: Benayoun, The Ox, Frimpong, and Le Coq, with the defensive duties down to Miquel, Per, Djourou, and Santos.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, could do with all those rested. I wouldn't mind seeing AOC in the AMF position, I think he would do well there. He is already looking a more complete player than Walcott was at his age. He is quick, strong on the ball, already making good decisions, good crosser and has a thunderous shot on him, not bad for someone who turned 18 a few months ago. Hopefully Ryo will get in the squad too as he will be back from injury I think. Will be another good experience playing away in a hostile atmosphere, Wilshere came of age last year v Partizan last year, in a tough game for an 18 year old. I'd love to continue the Frimpong-LeCoq partnership too. Park needs another game, the more minutes he gets the better. I'm worried about Koscielny's fitness now, he has played a lot of games, and has looked knackered playing RB, but he's been absolute class more or less every time he has played this season barring 2 or 3 matches. My Arsenal POTS so far, behind RvP.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Considering Walcott is the most overrated footballer in the past 5 years, I would put Chamberlain over him any day of the week, I saw more of him on Tuesday that suggested he's the better player than any games I've seen Walcott play in the past few years, strong on the ball, actually has a footballing brain, can beat players by not just using his pace, great with both feet. Arsenal have a good player in that youngster.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Chamakh? 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bangs them in from all angles


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Walcott has got better and better this season. Finally adding some consistency to his game. Been good since the Chelsea game, and grabbed some very important goals and has played a big part in RvP's great run.

RVP: "[My relationship with Theo Walcott?] After every single goal, people ask me, ‘Who gave the assist?’ I just say, ‘Who do you think?’ We have that connection. I know what he is going to do, which is very important.

It’s vital to have a player around me, as a striker, who knows where I move, how I move, do I want the ball into feet, do I want it behind. He knows where to find me. Stuff like that is vital."


Although, yeah, he has been extremely inconsistent in previous seasons and been more of a hindrance, but he is a big game performer and is still only 22 with a lot if room to improve in the future. I never really got what "footballing brain" described either, just seemed a bit of a phrase coined by the British media for someone who can't cross.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

He has been better this season than previous but I really don't see anything different. I can't see him at Arsenal in a few years in all honesty. The assist thing with van Persie is quite strange, hasn't he only got like 3 or 4 assists this season? His crossing has improved, you're right but as a 22 year old it shouldn't take as long as it has taken him.

Whenever I say footballing brain, I refer it to knowing when to pass, when to make a run, when to beat a man and when to just hold the ball etc. I find when watching Walcott he runs into too many dark ally's and either just kicks it past a player and runs or runs into a player.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Walcott has been excellent this season, he's finally found a final ball. Not the best passer of a ball or the most elegant of players, but if he's bombing down that wing and providing a threat, then he doesn't need to have the best "footballing brain".


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> Walcott has been excellent this season, he's finally found a final ball. Not the best passer of a ball or the most elegant of players, but if he's bombing down that wing and providing a threat, then he doesn't need to have the best "footballing brain".


Jermaine Pennant has been doing the exact same thing to that for the past 5 or so years and he's dogshit.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Walcott had a shaky start, but has been good to very good every game I've seen since about four games in. Was Arsenal's best attacker against Fulham, and looked by far Arsenal's most threatening player. I think he'd have more than three or four assists at this stage, although I could be wrong.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

walcott good?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kompany knows the deal.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain has more potential, but Walcott has been in good form this season - scored some impressive goals and even started to deliver some decent crosses. His decision making can still leave something to be desired at times but, for a player said to be without a footballing brain, the timing of his runs is superior to most England strikers, and can't think of many England players that have played better than him this season. 

Considering he's not particularly suited to playing on the wing (other than his pace, but he's more similar to a young Owen than Robben) and has openly stated on numerous occasions he feels he's a striker not a winger, he's not faring too badly there now. 

You don't cause Barcelona problems, and receive praise from Pep Guardiola and Lionel Messi without some ability.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Jermaine Pennant has been doing the exact same thing to that for the past 5 or so years and he's dogshit.


I'd say Walcott is a fair bit better than Pennant tbf.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> hope newcastle beat chelsea or its a draw.
> 
> heard hughes is considered for the sunderland job, thoughts shep?
> 
> wigan to beat arsenal :side:


Wrong thread but I'll answer 8*D

I wouldn't mind Hughes tbh. Personal preference would be O'Neill but he's proven himself well at mid table clubs like Blackburn and Fulham in the past. So I'd certainly be happy if we got him.

Walcott's been impressive this year from what I've seen of him. Except the game against us, he was fairly anonymous then


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> I'd say Walcott is a fair bit better than Pennant tbf.


Yeah he is better but what he described could be said the same about Pennant. Thing with Walcott is, he's still pretty much living off his hattrick against Croatia in regards to the England team, I could quite easily see him being a John Barnes and get 80+ caps based on that goal.

and regarding the post above yours with Messi and Guardiola praising Walcott, did they? What did they say? I only remember both saying they were scared of his pace and who wouldn't be?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ It could, but then again, I don't really rate Walcott too highly, just saying he's made an excellent start to this season. You're right about him living off that hat-trick.

Also, whilst Barca haven't been impressive away from home so far, they've scored 34 and conceded 0 at Camp Nou this season. Can't seem them losing over 2 legs, Messi is always bound to perform in at least 1 of them.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Shepard said:


> Wrong thread but I'll answer 8*D
> 
> I wouldn't mind Hughes tbh. Personal preference would be O'Neill but he's proven himself well at mid table clubs like Blackburn and Fulham in the past. So I'd certainly be happy if we got him.
> 
> Walcott's been impressive this year from what I've seen of him. Except the game against us, he was fairly anonymous then


He was awful against us too, then again he was up against Ekotto and our defence was brilliant that game, King still has a bit of van Persie in his pocket.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Did someone earlier compare Pennants final ball to Walcotts??? Haaaaa Jermaines has the best right foot since sir David Beckham.

The real European competition is on again tonight eh man city.. 
Massive game for us, a win would mean 0 pressure away at Besiktas and to miss the Champions league teams who fail to qualify.

Just had my usual oatcakes before a game, and heading out to sit in the coldest ground in England...cant wait


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

tomkim4 said:


> Did someone earlier compare Pennants final ball to Walcotts??? Haaaaa Jermaines has the best right foot since sir David Beckham.
> 
> The real European competition is on again tonight eh man city..
> Massive game for us, a win would mean 0 pressure away at Besiktas and to miss the Champions league teams who fail to qualify.
> ...


No no no I think you may have misunderstood me. Pennant has the best final ball out of the likes of Lennon, Walcott, Wright-Phillips etc. who are the same sort of player to him.

In fact, like Pennant, Walcott was all promise as a youngster, he won't even be at Arsenal in a few years.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

If he won't be with us in a few years time, he will more than likely leave for a better side. I wasn't bothered if he was going to leave earlier in the season, he was abysmal for the first few games, but he has been one of our most improved players this year, and if he can keep improving then he will be a great asset for us. Considering the wings are so important for us in this formation, then his speed alone makes him extremely dangerous, and with the final ball he is developing he will only get better. If he continues like this he should be nailed on for the Euro first XI. 

I'm not sure how he's overrated either. The general media tend to pan him, even when he scored a hattrick last year for Arsenal he was still heavily criticised by having no 'footballing brain'. Hardly anyone even rates him, and he's in the England squad because we aren't blessed with a ton of great wingers, and he plays for Arsenal, so he will get the nod, especially playing week in week out at the top level, even if he doesn't deserve it a lot of the time.

Pep and Messi's comments:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/arsenal/8323992/Arsenal-v-Barcelona-Lionel-Messi-admits-Spaniards-are-scared-of-Theo-Walcotts-pace-in-Champions-League.html


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

his pace, wow. really stopped them


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao

walcott is so fucking overrated.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

well yeah, as Messi said he got us the draw that day.

not overrated really, find me someone who thinks he is all that good, media don't like him, complain about lack of footballing brain etc.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> well yeah, as Messi said he got us the draw that day.
> 
> not overrated really, *find me someone who thinks he is all that good*, media don't like him, complain about lack of footballing brain etc.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/201605-d-angelo.html


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

So some Arsenal fans boasting about it being Wengers 200th European game. How quickly they forget he should have passed this mark years ago.

forgetting the embarrassment of being dumped out of the uefa Cup by POAK Saloniki, Then even more embarrassingly by Broussia Monchengladbach. The two failed opportunities to gain and extra game with the European Super Cup that we should have contested in 2000 and 2006.

The embarrassing year when we were dumped out of a group containing Lens and Panathinikos. 
The year after where we could only beat AIK 
No shame in 2001 losing to Valencia
no shame in narrowingly going out to Deportivo and Bayern
2002-03 embarrassingly drawing all 3 home games in the 2nd group phase.
04 - Chelsea put us out
05 - Humiliated by Bayern in the away leg because of poor tactics.
06 - Heartbreaking final still with he left Pires on. And brought Bergkamp on when Larsson came on.
07 - Embarrassingly out vs PSV due to poor tactics
08 - Embarrassingly out vs Liverpool due to poor tactics
09 - Embarrassed by Man Utd due to poor tactics
10 - Shat all over by Barcelona
11 - as above
12 - ??

So lets sum Wengers 200 european games up in 1 word. Embarrassing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Gunner with dat realism.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

11 should also be "shat all over by Barcelona"

This year it looks like you've won your group though, so potentially an easier tie in the last 16.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no robben, kroos or schweinsteiger for the match against us. A CHANCE


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chelsea vs valencia on sbs. arsenal vs olympiakos on espn1. porto vs zenit on espn 2. 

tomorrow: man city/munich on espn1, inter/moscow on espn2, basel/utd on sbs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im considering getting up to watch chelsea/valencia, should be good.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Chelsea valencia should be good. Looks like we're using the same formation as vs newcastle. So that should probably hold up well.

Both teams strong attack and mediocre defence. I seriously doubt this is gonna end 0-0.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

#CHELSEACHARGE continues tonight.

I'm gonna go for a 3-1 Chelsea win. Drogba, Sturridge and a FRANK penalty. Soldado for Valencia. Also, Genk will hold Leverkusen to a draw, so we shall top the group.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

With Barca already through and both English games being shown in HD, i'm pondering watching Soldado knock Chelsea out of the CL instead of watching BATE get crushed. Tough decision.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Today I'm gonna be watching Chelsea get knocked out of the Champions League. 

Tomorrow I'm gonna be watching Man City get knocked out of the Champions League.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ I hate both of you now.

I'm watching Madrid wrap up the league on Saturday.

#CHELSEACHARGE #HALAMADRID #FORZAJOEL


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

today i will see valencia and dortmund get eliminated, tommorow city get eliminated and on saturday madrid defeating barcelona to wrap the title. i guess against viktoria, we would rest ibrahimovic,thiago silva, boateng , aquilani, van bommel. we should use our b team. it does not matter if we lose today. today i will see chelsea vs valencia instead of viktoria vs milan, chelsea and valencia looks more exciting. hopefully machester loses tommorow. it could happen cause man united has been playing badly recently.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> ^ I hate both of you now.
> 
> I'm watching Madrid wrap up the league on Saturday.
> 
> #CHELSEACHARGE #HALAMADRID #FORZAJOEL


I'd give you guys some credit, but Soldado is is likely going to destroy your defence.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> I'd give you guys some credit, but Soldado is is likely going to destroy your defence.


yeah like the great job he did last time

we'll see how valencia handle danny sturridge


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> I'd give you guys some credit, but Soldado is is likely going to destroy your defence.


I know where both of you are coming from. I still hate you for it though :side:



redeadening said:


> yeah like the great job he did last time
> 
> we'll see how valencia handle danny sturridge


As long as Sturridge scores in his first 3 chances this time. He can't take 80 like last weekend. As good as Krul was (and he was brilliant), Sturridge shot the majority of his chances right at him.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> So some Arsenal fans boasting about it being Wengers 200th European game. How quickly they forget he should have passed this mark years ago.
> 
> forgetting the embarrassment of being dumped out of the uefa Cup by POAK Saloniki, Then even more embarrassingly by Broussia Monchengladbach. The two failed opportunities to gain and extra game with the European Super Cup that we should have contested in 2000 and 2006.
> 
> ...


Not really, won the first leg and unlucky to have RVP sent off in the second leg (Arsenal were leading on agg when that red card happened). I'd say Barca were better over 2 legs but you're exaggerating for effect.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

steamed hams said:


> Not really, won the first leg and unlucky to have RVP sent off in the second leg (Arsenal were leading on agg when that red card happened). I'd say Barca were better over 2 legs but you're exaggerating for effect.


That was 2011. 2010 was Ibra magic followed by Walcott SPEED at the Emirates. And the it got Messi in the Camp Nou.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> I know where both of you are coming from. I still hate you for it though :side:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as Sturridge scores in his first 3 chances this time. He can't take 80 like last weekend. As good as Krul was (and he was brilliant), Sturridge shot the majority of his chances right at him.


He's brilliant but selfish. Doesnt change the fact of how talented he is.

Near the end he started giving some great passes though. That one to ramires was sublime. The speed on those two. fucking crazy


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> That was 2011. 2010 was Ibra magic followed by Walcott SPEED at the Emirates. And the it got Messi in the Camp Nou.


yeah Gunner was referring to the 10/11 season so SUCK IT


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

RVP's red card vs barca really was bullshit. Wilshere was in full on beast mode taking on the barca midfield


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> He's brilliant but selfish. Doesnt change the fact of how talented he is.
> 
> Near the end he started giving some great passes though. That one to ramires was sublime. The speed on those two. fucking crazy


I don't mind him being selfish, as he is a striker after all. But he has to take his chances. He needs to improve on his finishing.



steamed hams said:


> yeah Gunner was referring to the 10/11 season so SUCK IT


You are wrong, so _you_ suck it!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha Gunner really wasn't clear (lazy bugger couldn't write an extra 2 digits) but Arsenal were dominated more in the season you referred to admittedly.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

cannot wait for wilshere to be back. Seriously, the arsenal midfield is missing someone of that calibre


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Why would you want a rival to have one of their best players back.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

redeadening said:


> cannot wait for wilshere to be back. Seriously, the arsenal midfield is missing someone of that calibre


so arsenal can take 4th spot from chelsea?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Why would you want a rival to have one of their best players back.


Dunno. I like wilshere. Watching him go head to head with Xavi last year was one of the things I enjoyed seeing most through the entire season


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

City will get put out tomorrow night, its just a club thing, another couple of years in the competition and they will be challenging, just not experienced enough as a club for this season.

And crossing my fingers Man Utd get put out as well, that would be sweet =)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im really starting to hate you guys


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Arsenal got crapped on last year as well. Taking off Villa was a huge mistake at the Emirates and cost Barca the game, and at the Camp Nou Arsenal barely got a touch of the ball and had 0 efforts on goal in the entire game, regardless of the crappy red card RVP got. Wilshere had an okay game (after being MOTM at the Emirates) and no-one else in the Arsenal team came out of that game with much credibility.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Seb said:


> Arsenal got crapped on last year as well. Taking off Villa was a huge mistake at the Emirates and cost Barca the game, and at the Camp Nou Arsenal barely got a touch of the ball and *had 0 efforts on goal in the entire game*, regardless of the crappy red card RVP got. Wilshere had an okay game (after being MOTM at the Emirates) and no-one else in the Arsenal team came out of that game with much credibility.


And they still scored. Clinical.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I remember palming hard at that goal. A rare mistake from Busquets, but Barca have scored a few clumsy OG's in the past few years. Probably not as many as Arsenal though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to Chelsea/Valencia, I think it could be a real cracker knowing what is in store.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> Arsenal got crapped on last year as well. Taking off Villa was a huge mistake at the Emirates and cost Barca the game, and at the Camp Nou Arsenal barely got a touch of the ball and had 0 efforts on goal in the entire game, regardless of the crappy red card RVP got. Wilshere had an okay game (after being MOTM at the Emirates) and no-one else in the Arsenal team came out of that game with much credibility.


good to see you to defending barca again, but that red card for rvp was stupid, it could have changed the game. they were 1-1.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Seb said:


> I remember palming hard at that goal. A rare mistake from Busquets, but Barca have scored a few clumsy OG's in the past few years. Probably not as many as Arsenal though.












To be fair a lot of own goals are sort of inevitable really, when the ball is bouncing around in the box. The above 2 not so much though, Ramsey is standing in a really bad position (despite what the commentator says about the Gooners being unlucky).


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

reymisteriofan said:


> good to see you to defending barca again, but that red card for rvp was stupid, it could have changed the game


I wasn't defending them, I don't think anyone is in doubt that they completely dominated the game. The RVP red card was unlucky but Arsenal were bossed both before and after it happened.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> To be fair a lot of own goals are sort of inevitable really, when the ball is bouncing around in the box. The above 2 not so much though, Ramsey is standing in a really bad position (despite what the commentator says about the Gooners being unlucky).


the second one could have been avoided. seb, true, barca dominated but being a man down due to a unlucky red card cost them the game, it could have gone either way if rvp did not get the red card. they were 1-1


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't forget the two own goals against Blackburn. That was a comical game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How is DAT JENKINSON goal even possible?

Sublime finish.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seb said:


> 11 should also be "shat all over by Barcelona"
> 
> This year it looks like you've won your group though, so potentially an easier tie in the last 16.


was being fair on 11 because we had a great 45 minutes in the 2nd half of the 1st leg and with how shit we usually are in europe thats alot.



steamed hams said:


> Not really, won the first leg and unlucky to have RVP sent off in the second leg (Arsenal were leading on agg when that red card happened). I'd say Barca were better over 2 legs but you're exaggerating for effect.





Joel said:


> That was 2011. 2010 was Ibra magic followed by Walcott SPEED at the Emirates. And the it got Messi in the Camp Nou.





steamed hams said:


> yeah Gunner was referring to the 10/11 season so SUCK IT





Joel said:


> I don't mind him being selfish, as he is a striker after all. But he has to take his chances. He needs to improve on his finishing.
> 
> You are wrong, so _you_ suck it!





steamed hams said:


> ha ha Gunner really wasn't clear (lazy bugger couldn't write an extra 2 digits) but Arsenal were dominated more in the season you referred to admittedly.


every year was that of the final. couldnt be arsed putting all. 



redeadening said:


> cannot wait for wilshere to be back. Seriously, the arsenal midfield is missing someone of that calibre


Someone Overrated?



Seb said:


> Arsenal got crapped on last year as well. Taking off Villa was a huge mistake at the Emirates and cost Barca the game, and at the Camp Nou Arsenal barely got a touch of the ball and had 0 efforts on goal in the entire game, regardless of the crappy red card RVP got. Wilshere had an okay game (after being MOTM at the Emirates) and no-one else in the Arsenal team came out of that game with much credibility.


And without any touches of the ball we came a nicolas bendtner big toe away from putting you out. Also another reason why i just left the ??? because it was really a genuine case of what could have been.



steamed hams said:


> And they still scored. Clinical.





Seb said:


> I remember palming hard at that goal. A rare mistake from Busquets, but Barca have scored a few clumsy OG's in the past few years. Probably not as many as Arsenal though.


Own goals is one of our biggest talents.



Seb said:


> Don't forget the two own goals against Blackburn. That was a comical game.


Still dont see the funny side of that game. i will never forgive our shower of shit for losing to blackburn.



EGame said:


> How is DAT JENKINSON goal even possible?
> 
> Sublime finish.


That was epic. Still cant work out what he's trying to do. At best he's trying to put it out for a corner from their. Jsut sums up the idiocy Arsene Wenger likes to deal with. So glad he's injured i hope his ankle has to be amputated. Maybe the guy from saw could become real and challenge our players for crimes against talent.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> was being fair on 11 because we had a great 45 minutes in the 2nd half of the 1st leg and with how shit we usually are in europe thats alot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

christ, have a look at the thread and I see the line "i hope his ankle has to be amputated", shambles of a thread :lmao jenkinson better than given credit for, and he has a back injury anyway.

vermaelen and santos start for some reason. what an idiotic decision, santos is playing far too much football at the moment, at least if TV5 plays he is relatively fresh and can play LB. so unnecessary for both to start, and one will probably get injured to sour the night.

our midfield is fine as it is at the moment, no real deficiencies there as there usually is. i would rather see sagna and gibbs both back quickly, although obviously JW19 would slot straight into the side in place of arteta but there are more pressing matters in the side. 

on the barca game, no matter how far we were outclassed to an embarassing level, as gunner said NB came close to actually putting barca out that night. the 2nd leg was awful for us, mainly because we had an unfit cesc at the hub of the team who was a disaster on the night. diaby could barely make a successful pass. in fact, the whole team could barely string 3 passes together, and the rvp red card came at the worst time when we started getting a bit more into the game and attacking more after busquets scored his og.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Is Arsenal in a do or die match today? Can't remember, as I haven't been paying attention to their group.

I sort of feel confident that Chelsea will get the job done, only because I can't imagine getting knocked out in the group stages, no matter how shit we've been. Gonna be nervy, but fun to watch.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nah Rockhead Arsenal are through to the next round now and by the end of the Tomorrow be the only English team still in the next round.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sturridge vs JORDI ALBA is going to be interesting to see.

Valencia have won 7 of their last 8 (the other being the draw against Chelsea).


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Arsenal have qualified but today's match is just determine who finishes 1st and 2nd in their groups now. Edit: Nope, Arsenal can only finish top of their group.

Chelsea's game is the important one. A 0-0 draw will be enough to send Chelsea through, it won't be if Bayer Leverkusen lose. That is because Leverkusen, Chelsea and Valencia will then all be on nine points in Group E, creating a mini-league in which the trio's results against Genk are disregarded and in which Leverkusen top the group ahead of Valencia who have scored one more goal than the Blues. In the eventuality of a Bayer Leverkusen defeat, only a Chelsea win will see them through. If Bayer Leverksuen win or draw, however, Chelsea can go through with a win or a 0-0.

Confusing huh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Sturridge vs JORDI ALBA is going to be interesting to see.
> 
> Valencia have won 7 of their last 8 (the other being the draw against Chelsea).


Think it's 2-3 loss to Madrid that is the one. I am so nervous right now. FUCK. Don't fail me Chelsea :sad:



Cookie Monster said:


> Arsenal have qualified but today's match is just determine who finishes 1st and 2nd in their groups now. Edit: Nope, Arsenal can only finish top of their group.
> 
> Chelsea's game is the important one. A 0-0 draw will be enough to send Chelsea through, it won't be if Bayer Leverkusen lose. That is because Leverkusen, Chelsea and Valencia will then all be on nine points in Group E, creating a mini-league in which the trio's results against Genk are disregarded and in which Leverkusen top the group ahead of Valencia who have scored one more goal than the Blues. In the eventuality of a Bayer Leverkusen defeat, only a Chelsea win will see them through. If Bayer Leverksuen win or draw, however, Chelsea can go through with a win or a 0-0.
> 
> Confusing huh.


Pretty sure Arsenal are top no matter what.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

There's no way Chelsea/Valencia is ending 0-0. I expect 2 or 3 goals at least, i'm going for 2-1 Valencia, but it could go either way depending on how defensively solid Chelsea play.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Plz tell me Sideshow Bob & FERNANDO are playing


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shit Colocinni is playing, but Washed Up Spaniard is on the bench.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Just seen the Barca line-up, guess i'm watching Chelsea/Valencia then.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Seb said:


> Just seen the Barca line-up, guess i'm watching Chelsea/Valencia then.


Young squad I take? 

I am debating whether to watch Barca later on replay, or do my homework. Probably gonna go with the latter.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah it's basically Pedro, Thiago, some of the reserves and some of the youth team.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

DROGBA!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

DROGBA. Excellent start.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOO

Awesome start!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I will seriously laugh if the current amount of empty seats at the bridge stay empty for the whole game, surely even they could sell out tonight ???


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

THA DROG!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

So close ALBA.

Valencia needed to score anyway so the Chelsea goal doesn't really change the game for them.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fuck me if these teams can keep this up for 90 minutes this could be a very fun game from a neutral perspective.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Great save Cech, top effort Albelda


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Fuck yeah, Ramires!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FUCKING YES!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

That didn't look much like good defending.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

RAMIRES.

Clear water now, should be able to hold on.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking Hell Ramires. Great Play from him.


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Damnit! I want Chelsea to go.. 2-0 Fuck you Ramires


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> RAMIRES.
> 
> Clear water now, should be able to hold on.


Not gonna be settled unless we get a 3 goal lead. Still fucking nervous!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> Not gonna be settled unless we get a 3 goal lead. Still fucking nervous!


Have faith in the #CHELSEA CHARGE


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That's bad play by Sturridge. Meireles would have tapped in had he provided it for him. I've noticed that from Sturridge in recent games, needs to improve on his decision making.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Have faith in the #CHELSEA CHARGE


You're right.



Rockhead said:


> That's bad play by Sturridge. Meireles would have tapped in had he provided it for him. I've noticed that from Sturridge in recent games, needs to improve on his decision making.


Yeah, that really annoyed me. When a cross is clear, just make it. I know he sw him there as well, so no excuse.

Drogba has been immense so far.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

wow, olimpiakos and dortmund defeating arsenal and marseille 2-0 respectively, good chelsea winning 2-0. barca winning 1-0.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Stop. Clanger time. Vito Mannone has only been on the pitch about 10 minutes but already he's made his mark. In the worst possible way. Out comes the Arsenal keeper to clear a through ball but he succeeds only in nodding it straight to David Fuster, before flapping wildly at the Olympiakos man's return shot and allowing it to squirm in. Awful goal.

:lmao


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

LMAO Arsenal keeper with a right fuck up.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Genk leading Leverkusen.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Drogba rolling back the years. 

Chelsea have played well but Valencia have looked threatening.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

EGame said:


> Drogba rolling back the years.
> 
> Chelsea have played well but Valencia have looked threatening.


ya, but soldado wont destroy the chelsea defence as you predicted. viktoria 0-0 milan, milan using the b team, that is good. but why did the coach on the 39 minute put thiago silva and subbed nocerino.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't think Valencia look threatening/Chelsea looking a lot more solid than they have done recently.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

#CHELSEACHARGE

Good for Chelsea so far if they can hold onto it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

God™ said:


> Genk leading Leverkusen.


If results stay the same we will top the group. That's be mental.



EGame said:


> Drogba rolling back the years.
> 
> Chelsea have played well but Valencia have looked threatening.


Yeah, Drogba has been great. Got a bit sloppy at the end, but has been our main man tonight. Enjoy that wood, La Nina.

Our defence looks good so far. Heading every cross away. Valencia are yet to play through us. Romeu being great as usual.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ramires, faster than a speeding bullet! Fuck needing technique or ability :flip


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

milan winning 2-0, so suprised that robinho did not miss


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'ma kill Sturridge...


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Sturridge is ridiculously talented but I'm not going to be a fan until he learns to pass.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

sturridge is so selfish, learn to pass


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Good grief Ramires has got some speed in those malnourished legs of his. Does well on the break.

Fuck off, don't bring Mikel on.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Guys... Mikel is coming on...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> I'ma kill Sturridge...


Selfish Point


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> Guys... Mikel is coming on...


holds it...holds it....

Great save from Batcech


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DROGBA

scored 2 and 1 assist in a 3-0 lead, and you're letting him go? 8*D


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

chelsea thrashing valencia, yeah. drogba is the boss


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

DROGBA. Every Chelsea fan has to appreciate the performance Drogba has gave tonight. Immense.

Romeu has been (Y)(Y)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And There we have it ladies and Gentlemen


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Drog's back


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

drogba has been involved in all 3 goals. 
leverkusen drawing 1-1. wow racing genk is tough to beat them in their home


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This has been Cech's best game for about 5 years.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

drogba just bought another big contract 8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Valencia have been completely devoid of any kind of invention


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

viktoria scored, 1-2. 
2-2.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Valencia have been beyond dissapointing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Good win for Chelsea I gotta say. Did expect that match to be much much tighter than it was.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Marseille scored 2 last minute goals and are now going through to the last 16.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Good win for Chelsea. Luiz actually defended.

Feel sorry for Olympiacos. Beating Arsenal yet not going through.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

poor olympiakos


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Top of the group. Never in doubt. :argh:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

FORZA PLZEN

equalise 2-2 with ac milan


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

cant believe it, marseille scored in the last two minutes and are going to the last 16. poor olimpiakos. this was the worst performance of ac milan, they were not interested at all in that match, it was our b team, but still we should have been able to defeat them if we showed interess


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

it was a useless match Im surprised we scored 2 goals cuz in matches like these we always lose when there is nothing to play for


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't like Marseille but this is great for French football. Just hoping for a miracle tomorrow for Lyon and Lille better not screw things up and qualify.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Marseille are so shit too. Out of all the people in that group that went through it was Marseille. Fuck Olympiakos, I feel for Dortmund.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

true, it was useless match, but it was against viktoria. we should have won, no interess at all from the milan players, but now we have to concentrate on serie a. 
cant believe porto did not make it through. 
this proves that spanish teams( apart from barca and real madrid) are not that good, look valencia and villareal out


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Genk at home are epic lol. I think only Roma have ever beaten them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

fabianski, so fucking funny :lmao


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Congratulations Joel, Evo, redeadening and co.

Thoroughly deserved win for your team. We were beyond disappointing. Off to Channel 5...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well done to chelsea as i expected really to strong at home for valencia.

Marseille/Dortmund was pretty epic they and congrats to APOEL 

Barca's kids look alright don't they i like the look of roberto and bartra.


Now united tomorrow let's fucking shit em. COME ON.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> Genk at home are epic lol. I think only Roma have ever beaten them.


yup, they are so good in their home, chelsea, valencia and bayern leverkusen could not beat them in their home


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Good to see Leverkusen going through, I've always liked them. 

Oh, and lol Porto :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

The game didn't matter but it revealed that Arshavin, Chamakh and Squilacci offer very little but absorbing big wage packets. Two awful mistakes for the first two goals, but I'm not judging Mannone too soon. 

Starting Santos was stupid, and we have paid the price, TV5 will have to go to LB now, Djourou will have to come in at RB and Koscielny back in the middle. We need Djourou to be solid, but he was abysmal tonight. 

AOC, Benayoun and Miquel were the positives imo.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Marseille are so shit too. Out of all the people in that group that went through it was Marseille. Fuck Olympiakos, I feel for Dortmund.


Olympiakos have been far more impressive than Dortmund in the Champions league. So I don't understand why you feel sorry for them.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

dortmund were shit in the champions league, so they deserve to be in 4th place.this game did not matter for ac milan but seriously, our defence and midfield subs just suck, ambrosini suckssssssss, bonera is useless, taiwo was horrible. urby was average. mattias cant be judged, i think it is his first game in the champions league. mexes was ok. amelia was great, he is better than abbiati. hope nocerino is fine and that injury is not a big deal, seedorf was average. we need to worry about this, we need better subs for midfield and defence, what would happen is boateng or aquilani or nocerino get injured. we do not need tevez, we need to reinforce our midfield and our defence. and we should avoid conceding goals in the last minutes like that.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Marseille are so shit too. Out of all the people in that group that went through it was Marseille. Fuck Olympiakos, I feel for Dortmund.


You feel for Dortmund? They threw the match away. Fuck them. At least Arsenal tried to equalize. Olympiakos was clearly the team that deserved to go through.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I feel for them because they are genuinely the best team in the group. Poor performances have seen them out. Fair play Olympiakos aren't through but after out playing Arsenal at The Emirates, they probably should of gained a point which probably would of seen Arsenal drop out to the Europa League tonight. 

Although saying that, they'd probably of played a stronger team.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I feel for them because they are genuinely the best team in the group. Poor performances have seen them out. Fair play Olympiakos aren't through but after out playing Arsenal at The Emirates, they probably should of gained a point which probably would of seen Arsenal drop out to the Europa League tonight.
> 
> Although saying that, they'd probably of played a stronger team.


best team in the group, you are kidding? arsenal is better than them, they are the worst team in that group, i dont think it was poor performances, it was because they were shit, they did ok in bundesliga and loses in the champions league matches. it is because they are shit. they are not good


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Dortmund are hardly shit. Theyre just suffering from the same problem as Man City, theyre still relatively new to european championships


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Dortmund are hardly shit. Theyre just suffering from the same problem as Man City, theyre still relatively new to european championships


Someone with sense, fuck. I never thought I'd see that.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pretty much. If Your gonna say Dortmund did well in the league but Crap in the Champo League because there a shit team then you pretty much have to say the same for Man City.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

What a great performance by Barca. 

- Once again Cuenca is the highlight. I don't even know what to say about him anymore, he's immense. 
- Roberto looked sharp, could of had a hat-trick. 
- Pedro is back 
- If I had turned on the TV and didn't know what players were playing, I would have mistaken them for the first team. 

Delighted with the performance.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Dammit maybe I should have watched the game.

Glad 95% of the first team is rested for the big El Clasico this weekend though.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

reymisteriofan said:


> best team in the group, you are kidding? arsenal is better than them, they are the worst team in that group, i dont think it was poor performances, it was because they were shit, they did ok in bundesliga and loses in the champions league matches. it is because they are shit. they are not good


Just like Milan did OK in Serie A?

But of course, Ambrosini & Bonera > Gotze & Hummels :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Pretty much. If Your gonna say Dortmund did well in the league but Crap in the Champo League because there a shit team then you pretty much have to say the same for Man City.


And United :no:

Absolutely bricking it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

EGame said:


> What a great performance by Barca.
> 
> - Once again Cuenca is the highlight. I don't even know what to say about him anymore, he's immense.
> - Roberto looked sharp, could of had a hat-trick.
> ...



I was really impressed by Bartra, whats his stance at Barcelona?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> I was really impressed by Bartra, whats his stance at Barcelona?


The next best defender. :side: 

He looks solid, I was happy to see some great talent coming up in defence especially. 

I do believe that he's on the verge of signing a 4 year deal, should be finalized very soon.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw Spurs were interested in both him and Muniesa in the summer. Was wondering how good they really are if they were willing to sell, especially with both being young but obviously nothing come of it and after seeing Bartra looking good today just made me curious.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Just checked apparently he signed a new deal until 2015, with a buyout clause of 30 mil.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like Barcelona are doing alright for the future. Seem to be pulling talent out the ass!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> And United :no:
> 
> Absolutely bricking it.


You guys will probably make it through tbh. That's the only reason why I didn't say you guys as well. City are virtually out. I'd be VERY surprised if you dropped out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Pretty much. If Your gonna say Dortmund did well in the league but Crap in the Champo League because there a shit team then you pretty much have to say the same for Man City.


except we're not out yet.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Good as out though 

I know there's still a chance but 1) Beating Bayern is a huge task and 2) even If you beat Bayern you gotta rely on Napoli losing too. It's a huge ask.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

if Man City go through, I'll suck my own cock.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Looks like Barcelona are doing alright for the future. Seem to be pulling talent out the ass!


:mark:

I actually expect City to beat Bayern tomorrow, Bayern haven't been preforming well at all without Schweinsteiger. 

Napoli aren't going to lose though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hopefully Citys elimination leaves them demoralized for next Monday.

And United will advance. Another 1-0.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Good as out though
> 
> I know there's still a chance but 1) Beating Bayern is a huge task and 2) even If you beat Bayern you gotta rely on Napoli losing too. It's a huge ask.


bayern have no robben, schweinsteiger or kroos, and will be in no hurry to risk anything for a dead rubber match for them. plus it's at home.

villareal only need to draw at home, which is entirely possible. hopefully they play for pride and try to get something.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Really sad my team didn't go through to the knock out stage, we easily beat Arsenal and we clearly were a better team than Dortmund and Marseille . Can't believe some people though Dortmund would finish first at this group, absolutely shit performances at virtually every game.
Hopefully Marseille draws Bayern or Real or Barca in the knockout stage.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> if Man City go through, I'll suck my own cock.


I'm pretty sure Kiz would do it for you if City go through. :side:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Sucks that Chelsea got through.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Villa Boas is a whiny bastard, isn't he? Siege mentalities can be fun and all that but he comes across as a snappy little tosser. Chelsea were playing shite and you got criticised, deal with it.

Ginger prick.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

united tonight with dem 1-0 wins!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

redeadening said:


> united tonight with dem 1-0 wins!


A win is a win.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

united to win 1-0 or equalise in the last second off of someone's arm/knee/balls/hair...1-1.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm very nervous about tonight's match as you never know which United will turn up. We all assumed the very best of United would turn up in the reverse fixture against Basel but that never happened and the same thing can be said in our last Champions League match against Benfica. Yes, we played brilliant attacking football but our sloppy play to concede the 2 goals didn't help matters. I'm hoping that tonight, the very best of United turns up as we haven't impressed so far in the Champions League and that needs to change.

Is Vidic still suspended for this game? If so, I can see Ferguson having Ferdinand and Evans being partnered together in defence with Smalling and Evra as fullbacks and Jones maybe supporting Fletcher in midfield due to Carrick being suspended for this game. I'd love to see Rooney up top with Young playing behind him as he did a good job in that role when we faced Benfica at home. With Nani on the left wing and Valencia on the right wing, it could be a very creative attack for us. However, I could see Giggs getting a start so we have some experience in our midfield.

Basel surprised me when we faced them at home, their attacking play was quick and sharp and they are very threatening and will be at their own home ground. However, their defence is vulnerable at times so if United can maintain a cleansheet and remain clinical in the final third, I'm sure we'll get the victory but only if United are on top of their game. If they bring that carelessness passing and lack of creativity and sloppy defending with them, which they have done in the past, I'll be worried.

I'm predicting United to win 2-1. They SHOULD win but that depends on if they finally turn up and perform.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

United won't be at their best, but they always get it done in the end in this type of situation. It'll probably be a bit of an ugly game, but United will pull through.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

probably a team like this today

-------------de Gea--------------
smalling---rio----vidic-------evra
----------fletcher---jones-------
nani-----------giggs--------young
--------------rooney-------------

dont think he will risk welbeck


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

didnt united have a joke group?

honestly, ferguson shouldve been done with this weeks ago. i mean seriously, we're considering the possibility that united may not qualify due to basel of all clubs? what the fuck is a basel anyways?


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I just read Vidic is back for this game, which is a real boost as he's one of the reasons we've been maintaining these cleansheets. He was in beast mode against Villa on Saturday and hopefully that will continue in tonight's match.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Unlucky Nas. If the match had happened a few weeks back, Valencia probably would have got something of it. Would have rather Valencia got through than Leverkusen, but I guess the Germans do deserve it for winning against everyone in the group.

Chelsea finally performing now. Was nice to see a nice deep line last night and even more nice to see no one making silly mistakes. Luiz defended well. People may be surprised, but not me. I have said the guy can defend, he just lacks sense (same thing BULK has said as well). But he was fully concentrated tonight and the mistakes and silly play were not there to be seen. Terry again was superb following from his best performance of the season against Newcastle. Cech goalkeeped very well and must have gave confidence to the back four.

Drogba was easily man of the match. Typical 2006-2010 Drogba performance. Just bullying the Valencia defence. Not letting anyone take the ball from him. Using his body as a shield. A lucky assist. But two great finishes. His second goal is exactly what Torres should be doing, but Torres' movement is atrocious. Inspirational stuff from Drogba.

Romeu was brilliant again. I'm sure (or rather hoping) that Barca won't need him back, as they have Busquets and they always have someone coming through the ranks. He just does everything Mikel should have been doing for years. The boy can run with the ball. He can see a pass. He can hassle the attackers, or he can just wait and intercept. It's scary he is only 20. That Barcelona academy is nuts.

Oh and the midfield looked so much better and fluent without Lampard. But this isn't a surprise. Lampard can still be useful for the club in certain games. But I'd rather he didn't start the big ones anymore.

#CHELSEACHARGE going strong. Man City, we chargin' through you, *****!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Barca had something like 9 players from La Masia playing last night, 8 of which were under the age of 22.

Roberto continuing to show he's the next big thing out of the academy, if Thiago is the natural replacement for Xavi then he might well be the next Iniesta. Cuenca with a brilliant performance once again with 2 assists, a big part in the first goal and winning the penalty for the last, and Pedro finding some form ahead of El Clasico with a couple of goals.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> didnt united have a joke group?
> 
> honestly, ferguson shouldve been done with this weeks ago. i mean seriously, we're considering the possibility that united may not qualify due to basel of all clubs? what the fuck is a basel anyways?


Yup. The only team that really should have challenged them is Benfica and even then they should have atleast beat them


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

muller and gomez in doubt for the big match also. i doubt bayern will risk them.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Tevez also in doubt for City. Hasn't returned from international duty yet.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Such an awesome picture :lmao

Got to love Frimpong.

I hope both Manchester clubs get through, as it is good for the league. But that doesn't mean that I won't lol if one/both go out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Tevez also in doubt for City. Hasn't returned from international duty yet.


i believe the proper term is deportation.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

bayern are basically gonna half ass this the same way arsenal, barca and milan did. theyre gonna top the group for sure either way so beating them could be a real possibility.

the problem is villareal and napoli. I dont think napoli are gonna be too excited about exiting after THOSE preformances. Theyre gonna give villareal everything theyve got. Think villareal can pull off the upset?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

BkB Hulk said:


> I'm pretty sure Kiz would do it for you if City go through. :side:


Kiz would do it regardless.

Even if United get through, chances are we're going out next round.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

haribo said:


> Kiz would do it regardless.
> 
> Even if United get through, chances are we're going out next round.


You're blatantly going to get APOEL.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

redeadening said:


> bayern are basically gonna half ass this the same way arsenal, barca and milan did. theyre gonna top the group for sure either way so beating them could be a real possibility.
> 
> the problem is villareal and napoli. I dont think napoli are gonna be too excited about exiting after THOSE preformances. Theyre gonna give villareal everything theyve got. Think villareal can pull off the upset?


kiz's desperate fact of the day:

napoli have not won any of their last 9 away european matches.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Villareal are not bad enough to go out having lost all six games. I fancy them to get at least a draw. City should just worry about Bayern and see what happens.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

City'll get through, and probably end up winning the CL. They're just irritating enough to scrape through til January, spend a buttload of money on players for the league and rest all their non-cup tied stars for the European games. :side:

United will go out tonight or next round because we've been average since the great run at the start of the season, and we've been lucky that Chelsea and Arsenal have gone through stages of being actual shit, and that Spurs & Newcastle will inevitably hit a run of bad form at some point. We haven't had that luck in Europe so far, and have also managed to underestimate the other team in nearly every game, which is a bad mix.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Napoli will win and City will draw
United will win 3-0


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> City'll get through, and probably end up winning the CL. They're just irritating enough to scrape through til January, spend a buttload of money on players for the league and rest all their non-cup tied stars for the European games. :side:
> 
> United will go out tonight or next round because we've been average since the great run at the start of the season, and we've been lucky that Chelsea and Arsenal have gone through stages of being actual shit, and that Spurs & Newcastle will inevitably hit a run of bad form at some point. We haven't had that luck in Europe so far, and have also managed to underestimate the other team in nearly every game, which is a bad mix.


I like how you didn't even acknowledge a certain team 

United will get through. And then you don't know what will happen, because February is a long way away. You could be on fire in January and take that form to the last 16. Football changes so fast.

I just can't see Citeh getting through tonight though. Maybe I am giving too much credit to Napoli. I hope they do though, as I said, it will make the Premier League look strong. La Liga has lost two already. Serie A lost one in the qualifiers. And the Bundesliga lost one. So for us to have four in the last 16 would be fantastic and continue to solidfy why the Premier League has the strongest competition at the top.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> I like how you didn't even acknowledge a certain team
> 
> United will get through. And then you don't know what will happen, because February is a long way away. You could be on fire in January and take that form to the last 16. Football changes so fast.
> 
> I just can't see Citeh getting through tonight though. Maybe I am giving too much credit to Napoli. I hope they do though, as I said, *it will make the Premier League look strong*. La Liga has lost two already. Serie A lost one in the qualifiers. And the Bundesliga lost one. So for us to have four in the last 16 would be fantastic and continue to solidfy why the Premier League has the strongest competition at the top.


Only to people who don't have particularly valid views on football. And more importantly I don't care, I just want Man City to go out. Actually that's not true, I'm fairly neutral really. The only English team in the Champs league I want to see do well is Arsenal.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope both manchester clubs fail horribly tonight but thats just me being a prick 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Valletta will win the CL this year.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd be happy with ManU ending second in their group and meeting Real in the KO stages but only two things seem likely:

- ManU draw and end up facing APOEL in the KO stages;
- Benfica fuck up; ManU tops group and they face Trabzonspor or the likes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rumour is that olic is starting ahead of gomez


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

City will win
Villarreal will draw

United will draw thus putting all prem clubs through

And the 2 manchester clubs will draw real and barca.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Don't care for City but It'd be great to see United in the Europa League 8*D

If both get through I have no issues with them drawing Barca & Real


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

WWE_TNA said:


> City will win
> Villarreal will draw
> 
> United will draw thus putting all prem clubs through
> ...


City/Barca and United/Real. (Y)

Would be epic.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I can see City going through for sure. Bayern will surely rest players. It's a nothing game to them, already through as winners, and if they do have a weakened team, odds are City will win.

My problem is with Napoli/Villarreal. It's really a nothing game for Villarreal too but they're at home and will surely won't want to end up without a point. I wouldn't be surprised if they got a draw out of it but it'll be tight. Hopefully Napoli are up for it.

I honestly don't mind who goes through City & Napoli are good to watch.

I was looking at the teams left in last night and they & United will have big problems in the knockout round. These are the only teams they can face:
*Manchester United -* Bayern Munich, Inter, Apoel Nicosia, Barcelona, Real Madrid.
*Manchester City -* Benfica, Inter, Apoel Nicosia, Barcelona, Real Madrid.

City would have it a bit easier with Benfica an option instead of Bayern plus Apoel & Bayern. United better hope they get Inter or Apoel, and Inter's not exactly a breeze.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

City/Real would be fun just to see the line up comparisons before the game about how much money they've both spent on players.

Think i'd rather see City/Barca though. Utd will inevitably draw someone easy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

after our group we deserve apoel


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

i really hope napoli wins today, they need to.




Kiz said:


> except we're not out yet.


you most likely will. 



redeadening said:


> bayern are basically gonna half ass this the same way arsenal, barca and milan did. theyre gonna top the group for sure either way so beating them could be a real possibility.
> 
> the problem is villareal and napoli. I dont think napoli are gonna be too excited about exiting after THOSE preformances. Theyre gonna give villareal everything theyve got. Think villareal can pull off the upset?


i dont think bayern would do that, they want city out of the champions league, even mancini say that every top club wants them out. and it is true icluding bayern


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> City/Real would be fun just to see the line up comparisons before the game about how much money they've both spent on players.
> 
> Think i'd rather see City/Barca though. Utd will inevitably draw someone easy.



Alot of teams in the europa will be easy for united :no:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kiz said:


> after our group we deserve apoel


I agree. Which makes it a big shame since Man U will no doubt draw them if they go through.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seb said:


> Utd will inevitably draw someone easy.


Odds are against it this time but it's still possible. Real/Man U & City/Barca would be great!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i cannot see villareal just bending over and allowing napoli to further humiliate them. surely there is some pride in that team to at least have more to show than zero points and 2 goals from 6 games. surely.

knowing us tho, roberto is out there to get a point from a home game.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Razor King said:


> I'd be happy with ManU ending second in their group and meeting Real in the KO stages but only two things seem likely:
> 
> - ManU draw and end up facing APOEL in the KO stages;
> - Benfica fuck up; ManU tops group and they face Trabzonspor or the likes.


united to beat APOEL 1-0. twice


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We always get an italian team last few years we have played inter, milan and roma on more than 1 occasion. So no doubt it will be inter.

Last year it was a kind and easier draw than most years marseille, chelsea and schalke.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

city wont go through, napoli will give villareal everything they got


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

06/07: Lille.
07/08: Lyon.
08/09: Inter.
09/10: AC Milan.
10/11: Marseille.

Our last 5 second round opponents, where does the idea that we get handy draws come from? No walkovers there. Lille weren't up to much but the rest of those teams are more than decent (or were at the time).

Compared with others teams:

*Arsenal:*

PSV.
AC Milan.
Roma.
Porto.
Barca.

Arsenal are just unlucky fuckers...

*Chelsea:*

Porto.
Olympiacos.
Juventus.
Inter.
Copenhagen.

Two piss easy ties and three tricky ones.

Fairly even when you look at it that way.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

1-0ers gonna 1-0

i'll tell something, your FA cup draw wasnt easy, thats for sure


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Channel 5 must be praying for us to go out it will boost their ratings big time.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

^^^^^:lmao


im preparing for the worst just in case.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if united do get knocked out, i cant imagine anyone tuning to see the same squad that united played in the carling cup, i'll tell you that much


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

united team



> De Gea, Smalling, Vidic, Ferdinand, Evra, Nani, Jones, Giggs, Park, Rooney Young
> Bench: Lindegaard, Evans, Fletcher, Valencia, Gibson, Welbeck, Macheda


so could be 4-4-2 with young playing up top with rooney, or 4-5-1 with park in the middle and young on the left


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> Manchester City: Hart, Savic, Kompany, Lescott, Clichy, Yaya Toure, Barry, Nasri, Silva, Aguero, Dzeko.
> Subs: Pantilimon, Zabaleta, Kolo Toure, Milner, Johnson, De Jong, Balotelli.
> 
> Bayern Munich: Butt, Rafinha, Boateng, Contento, Badstuber, Pranjic, Alaba, Luiz Gustavo, Tymoshchuk, Petersen, Olic.
> Subs: Neuer, Van Buyten, Lahm, Ribery, Usami, T Muller, Gomez.


Ok, so Napoli game is the only one that matters...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

hahaha the bayern team, understandable since their through but that team really is asking to be done over.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> if united do get knocked out, i cant imagine anyone tuning to see the same squad that united played in the carling cup, i'll tell you that much


But surely this man's skill and ability alone will make people want to see United.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jesus christ at the Bayern team. 

They are leaving all the dirty work for Napoli.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Jesus christ at the Bayern team.
> 
> They are leaving all the dirty work for Napoli.


By hook or by crook all prem teams will be in the knockout stages.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Why no Fletcher?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Why no Fletcher?


He still isn't the same since that mystery illness, fergie is hand picking his games probably feature at the weekend.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> By hook or by crook all prem teams will be in the knockout stages.


Napoli are going full force at Villarreal, who have been horrendous this season. 

I just can't see City advancing, I will be shocked if it happens.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I know Kiz was talking about hopefully Villareal play for pride or whatever but you gotta remember Napoli are not exactly home and safe. A win is what they need to so they are going to be going for it just as hard.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It's scary how similar the team is interms of developing and rebuilding to of that in 2006 when benfica put us out in the group stages.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

City have to win now. If they don't lol. That's a Bayern team that should be bending over for City's first team.

Don't want to see Basel/United at all, but since City is on replay way later, I'll stay away from spoilers and watch DAT 1-0.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> It's scary how similar the team is interms of developing and rebuilding to of that in 2006 when benfica put us out in the group stages.


I don't agree. You just have some young players and injuries right now. In 2006 you had a load of shite. Smith should have never been a starting midfielder for Manchester United. Silvestre was past it...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> I don't agree. You just have some young players and injuries right now. In 2006 you had a load of shite. Smith should have never been a starting midfielder for Manchester United. Silvestre was past it...


I look at the players Man Utd have and don't see anyone world class apart from Rooney and Vidic. Plenty of good players going forward in Hernandez, Nani, Young, but the midfield honestly looks piss poor by their former standards. Their biggest asset by a long way is Ferguson and without him I don't think they would be anywhere near City.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Joel said:


> I like how you didn't even acknowledge a certain team


I was only talking about teams that had a chance of second place 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> I look at the players Man Utd have and don't see anyone world class apart from Rooney and Vidic. Plenty of good players going forward in Hernandez, Nani, Young, but the midfield honestly looks piss poor by their former standards. Their biggest asset by a long way is Ferguson and without him I don't think they would be anywhere near City.



Fans have known that our midfield has been poor for a while, centrally that is either fergie see's no value for money or glazers wont cough up 25+m that would get a top class cm.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

KEANO! KEANO! KEANO!

Fergie should ask him if he wants to play tonight.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> Fans have known that our midfield has been poor for a while, centrally that is either fergie see's no value for money or glazers wont cough up 25+m that would get a top class cm.


They need more than one. Champions League games are generally won and lost in midfield, as long as you have a striker who can get you goals (which Man Utd do have). Most teams play 3 in the middle and I wouldn't call any of Man Utd's central midfielders very good, let alone world class.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> They need more than one. Champions League games are generally won and lost in midfield, as long as you have a striker who can get you goals (which Man Utd do have). Most teams play 3 in the middle and I wouldn't call any of Man Utd's central midfielders very good, let alone world class.


I agree atleast 2 is needed a ball winner and someone creative.

Ando, Clev and carrick would all play tonight or atleast 2 of them if they were not injured or suspended, which would make the midfield look better than it currently does.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> I look at the players Man Utd have and don't see anyone world class apart from Rooney and Vidic. Plenty of good players going forward in Hernandez, Nani, Young, but the midfield honestly looks piss poor by their former standards. Their biggest asset by a long way is Ferguson and without him I don't think they would be anywhere near City.


I won't disagree with that at all. Centre of midfield definitely need reinforcing.

But 03-04, 04-05 and 05-06 United was completely meh. I would like to go back to those times. Djemba x2, Kleberson, a pre-beast Forlan, Alan Smith, Silvestre, Richardson before he was decent, etc.

Plus we were good :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Predictions:

Basel 1-2 United.
City 3-1 Bayern.
Villareal 0-1 Napoli.

United through. City out.

Please Jesus, let me be right this once.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

COME ON BASEL :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> I won't disagree with that at all. Centre of midfield definitely need reinforcing.
> 
> But 03-04, 04-05 and 05-06 United was completely meh. I would like to go back to those times. Djemba x2, Kleberson, a pre-beast Forlan, Alan Smith, Silvestre, Richardson before he was decent, etc.
> 
> Plus we were good :side:


If it wasn't for city i would not be worried about united current state in midfield but the rise of city makes me wish for some world class in cm.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Both United and City out plz.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> I agree atleast 2 is needed a ball winner and someone creative.
> 
> Ando, Clev and carrick would all play tonight or atleast 2 of them if they were not injured or suspended, which would make the midfield look better than it currently does.


Wouldn't make it look that much better. Cleverly is a prospect, but is unproven at CL level. Anderson sometimes plays well, but is mostly bad. Carrick is nearly always awful against good teams.

You're of course right when you say they need a ball winner and someone creative. Modric and Martinez? Khedira or Lass will probably be available in the summer. I suppose you can dream 



Joel said:


> I won't disagree with that at all. Centre of midfield definitely need reinforcing.
> 
> But 03-04, 04-05 and 05-06 United was completely meh. I would like to go back to those times. Djemba x2, Kleberson, a pre-beast Forlan, Alan Smith, Silvestre, Richardson before he was decent, etc.
> 
> Plus we were good :side:


Kleberson was set to go to Leeds until Man Utd high-jacked that transfer, was such a beast in the 02 World Cup, was a shame he flopped so hard. Smith was never a CM and Silvestre was meh, and the rest were just straight up terrible, especially Djemba Djemba. You also forgot the might BELLION.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

so by this bayern formation, they are giving city an advantage, napoli needs to play at their best to qualify.




Silent Alarm said:


> Predictions:
> 
> Basel 1-2 United.
> City 3-1 Bayern.
> ...


hope you are right in that napoli match.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Wouldn't make it look that much better. Cleverly is a prospect, but is unproven at CL level. Anderson sometimes plays well, but is mostly bad. Carrick is nearly always awful against good teams.
> 
> You're of course right when you say they need a ball winner and someone creative. Modric and Martinez? Khedira or Lass will probably be available in the summer. I suppose you can dream
> 
> ...



Lass has been linked on and off for a while now he would be nice, proper no nonsense ball winner.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice finish by Streller, 1-0 to Basel.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

:lmao

Always wondered what it'd be like to watch us in a UEFA cup game.

Oh great Smalling, one of the players that's actually been quality for us recently. Thought play was supposed to stop for head injuries, but we really have no complaints.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

No Freaking Way 

:lmao


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

ITV commentary is as shit as always. Tried to say De Gea should have gone for that with his hands. :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

United gona have to score more than one goal uh oh.

Bayern are pretty much parking the bus.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> United gona have to score more than one goal uh oh.
> 
> Bayern are pretty much parking the bus.


Man Utd only need one goal. Draw is fine for them. They will get it.

How did the goal happen?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> Man Utd only need one goal. Draw is fine for them. They will get it.
> 
> How did the goal happen?


Ah my bad...hope Basel score again then. :side:


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Joel said:


> Man Utd only need one goal. Draw is fine for them. They will get it.
> 
> How did the goal happen?


De Gea with a weak clearance, Streller with a volley bounced through Evra's legs into the top corner.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

David Fucking Silva. 

Beautiful shot shame Lescott went and fucked it up by fouling the keeper. Would have been a very important goal.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Joel said:


> Man Utd only need one goal. Draw is fine for them. They will get it.
> 
> How did the goal happen?


Vidic and Smalling lept for the same ball, Smalling got a head injury and went down, play continued, we fell apart, they scored with a slight deflection. Bad goal to concede.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuuu Bayern should have scored that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Basel to score a 90th minute OG to send Man Utd through.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wasn't around yesterday...

but WTF Valencia and Bayer? Not only do you let Chelsea advance, you let them win the group?! 

Fucking crap.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

How did Evra concede a foul for that free kick? He sort of fell over behind him :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> wasn't around yesterday...
> 
> but WTF Valencia and Bayer? Not only do you let Chelsea advance, you let them win the league?!
> 
> Fucking crap.


Suqmadiq :side:

Streller is a big old unit, isn't he?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Basel :mark:

shame it wont last


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That Basel winger is quality.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Basel is a good team. It may. PRobably not, though.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Good god how did Rooney not put that away?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

ßen said:


> Good god how did Rooney not put that away?


Selfless pass. :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i can see united equalising off a mistake soon


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Shocking miss from Rooney. Young has been absolutely dire, really don't see how Ferguson hasn't turned to Valencia.

Nani has been by a mile our best forward player.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That was damn awesome by Nani.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Butt looks vulnerable in the air, I think City's best chance of scoring will come from a header from someone like Lescott or Kompany.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shitting it SO bad


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Great play from Nani.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

United gonna score soon


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Villareal goal disallowed. City goal disallowed.

8*D


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Villareal score but its offside. City Scored & it's disallowed

Trololol

Edit

DAVID FUCKING SILVA. Beautiful Shot.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

DAVID FUCKING SILVA

YES YES YES YES


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That was a class goal from Silva.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Who else but Silva...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Nicely worked free kick, shame about the block.

What happened with the City goal?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO, silva scored, come on napoli score a goal and qualify


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Nicely worked free kick, shame about the block.
> 
> What happened with the City goal?


Dzeko back heel to Silva just outside the box and he smashes it in the bottom corner.

Aguero just had a shot blocked off/just in front of the line.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Nicely worked free kick, shame about the block.
> 
> What happened with the City goal?


David Silva scored a beautiful shot from around 25 yards out.

Edit

BOATENG. Brilliant defending. Should have been 2 - 0 from Aguero


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Vidic is fucked


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

that looked bad for vidic


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh fuck Vidic


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Something's just popped in Vidic's leg. Horrible to watch.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Smalling down, Vidic Down. Sucks to be United right now. Didn't see the challenge but can't be good if he has to be stretchered off.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nightmare. Couldn't be any worse.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

evans on = goal conceded plz


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Vidic injured. Evans coming on.

Things are getting worse.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

good to see man u losing, what happened to vidic?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh yeah, our best defender gets what could be a very serious injury just in time for Christmas. I forgot that the various minor injuries to other players never quite make up our annual crisis.

I think I would have rather put Smalling in the centre and Valencia at right back, just take it to them. What have we got to lose?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

sad for vidic, hope it is not so serious, come on napoli score a fucking goal


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

how is young surprised? stupid challenge


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Napoli to score in the 90th minute and break City's heart plz. 

United's score can stay the same too.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

As nice as it is for an Arsenal fan to be seeing United crashing out of Europe, I can't help but have that feeling that it's not gunna happen. Surely Fergie at half time, will turn it round and they'll get the win.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Napoli deserved the goal in the 1st half, what happened to vidic?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Xherdan Shaqiri looks absolute quality. A big club will snap him up in the near future.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

While I'd Love to see United crash out they are bound to score in the 2nd half. it's just gonna happen.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Nitromalta said:


> Napoli deserved the goal in the 1st half, what happened to vidic?


Landed very awkwardly, compounded by a Basel player falling on his leg. Knee was at a bad angle, looked pretty nasty really.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Landed very awkwardly, compounded by a Basel player falling on his leg. Knee was at a bad angle, looked pretty nasty really.


like what happened to eduardo(former arsenal player) few years ago?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Nitromalta said:


> like what happened to eduardo(former arsenal player) few years ago?


Nah, it wasn't an impact tackle of anything, they tangled, he fell and twisted his knee as he fell. No impact on his leg from the tackle itself.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

hope utd crashes out but very unlikely, come on napoli score a goal and let man city crash out


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

From the positions in which they started in this evening, if City go through and United go out, then what the fuck?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> From the positions in which they started in this evening, if City go through and United go out, then what the fuck?


Mindfuck right :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Very close from Rooney, great ball from Giggs and a great decision by the linesman, just onside. Shame no-one was in support quick enough.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

TOURE


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

man city 2-0


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

YAYA 

City look like they may just be through


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This ref is awful. Giving nothing to United.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

so stupid what mazzari did.. push the villareal player and is sent off


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lol rooney sure is torres'ing up these chances

also, i feel really bad for him over that injury. poor poor sir alex. he had to play johnny evans!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

De Gea is never going to win this commentator over. That was a great save.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Mindfuck right :lmao


City were always going to beat a weakened Bayern side and Napoli were going to have it tough against Villarreal in Spain. A win for City and a draw for Napoli was the likely outcome for their group.

United losing to Basel is a bit of a surprise but not that much when you look at their form all competition.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jesus christ De Gea


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

this commentator has it in for de gea, pulls off a great save, and he goes 'it was a good save, nothing more than that'


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

united giving the ball away this much is strange to see...not complaining obviously


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nige™;10700953 said:


> City were always going to beat a weakened Bayern side and Napoli were going to have it tough against Villarreal in Spain. A win for City and a draw for Napoli was the likely outcome for their group.
> 
> United losing to Basel is a bit of a surprise but not that much when you look at their form all competition.


Villareal haven't exactly been great though so it was still a big ask for them to hold out Napoli who themselves are still chasing 2nd place. I had no real issues with City beating a weakened Bayern side. Had they not had to rely on Napoli as well I would have said they would make it easily.

Man U have been poor but you would think a 1 - 0 win could've happen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

holy shit @ shaqiri

this guy is in full on beast mode. he wants sir alex's hide on the mantle-place


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

What the fuck does the 5th(? guy on the line) official do? Apart from stand watching.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Surely United have to unleash WELBECK soon?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

holy shit almost an own goal


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

STEINHOOFER

Holy shit.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How fucking close was that from Napoli


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Joel said:


> Surely United have to unleash WELBECK soon?


WELBECK


shaqiri looks awesome, would love to see him in the prem.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Steinhoofer! What the fuck? I don't know how that didn't go in :lmao


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

ßen said:


> What the fuck does the 5th(? guy on the line) official do? Apart from stand watching.


Hes an extra eye for infringments in the box like fouls during corners, free kicks, handballs etc.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

did rooney just try to hit three scissor kicks in a row?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Need a Nani goal for money.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

That could have been a spectacular own goal.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao Balotteli.

Edit 

Napoli Scored?????


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

goalllllll, inler, great goal. goallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

United look like scoring soon, really pinning Basel down in their own box. Only a matter of time me thinks.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

INLERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Good play by Rooney, poor shot though. Welbeck is 'stripped off and ready for action' :side:

I get the feeling nothing is gonna fall for us tonight.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Holy shit beautiful goal from Inler. FORZA NAPOLI


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Napoli just scored !


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Ugh Inler. Now we're going to draw City ASAP in the Europa League.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

forza napoli.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

rooney misses a great chance


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Just keep missing Rooney.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> Just keep missing Rooney.


That plz.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

goalllllllllllllllllllllllllll, hamsik, goal, 2-0


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HAMSIIIIIIIKKKK

Goodluck in Europa City.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

2 - 0 HAMSIK!!!!!


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

bye bye city,


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

city out

thats a shame..have a bad feeling united will scrape it


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Abramovich plans for summer:

Buy napoli entire attacking line :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> Abramovich plans for summer:
> 
> Buy napoli entire attacking line :side:


But then there will be no room for Kalou & Torres


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you guys can have torres back. and kalou would make a great replacement for chamakh. kalou actually scored a few goals over his life


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

basel are looking nervy now


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> But then there will be no room for Kalou & Torres


I hear Villa is being sold by Barca next summer, me thinks Kalou will be his replacement. Should rip up La Liga with his blistering pace and precise finishing.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Basel are collapsing.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I know it's a low-tier game but Zagrev is getting *humbled.*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Not only will we not score, we'll end up conceding again, I can see it coming.

Macheda on now, he HAS to play better than he did against Palace.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Macheda on instead of Valencia? Are you fucking serious?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

less than 10 minutes left.

its #fergusontime


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol Macheda isthisreallife?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

macheda hoping for a repeat of that jammy villa goal


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

See?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

See ya later United


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> you guys can have torres back. and kalou would make a great replacement for chamakh. kalou actually scored a few goals over his life


Nah We have BIG ANDEH 




CyberWaste said:


> I hear Villa is being sold by Barca next summer, me thinks Kalou will be his replacement. Should rip up La Liga with his blistering pace and precise finishing.


Pedro Who, Sanchez What, David Villa?  

It's all about KALOU. I reckon £50m will do it 

2 - 0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MARK THE FUCK OUT :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

lol unbelievable.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Bye United

Bye City


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

high five united, we did it! we made it to europa


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i cant tell if there is a god or if god is dead. but its 2-0

fucking fucking fucking hell


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

bye bye, man u


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cold night in Basel.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

NA NA NA NA

NA NA NA NA 

HEY HEY HEY 

GOODBYE 

:mark:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Kiz said:


> high five united, we did it! we made it to europa


Those London teams, not realising that to win the CL, you have to play Barca. Smart Manchester teams know the way to European glory :side:

EDIT Macheda :lmao so far over the line, JONES HAS TWO.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fucking typical jammy shit


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

MACHEDA 

lmao he's fucking shit.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK OFF


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fuck off. Come on Basel


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Not quite so fast, this would be exceptional even by United's standards for late combacks.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> fucking typical jammy shit


:lmao Jammy, we've been attacking for the last 75 minutes and have had luck go against us. Don't let it bother you, we aren't scoring again.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

lmao if united makes it a la vs Bayern in the cl final in '99....


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

oh no, man u scored, hope basel can keep it up and dont let man u score, then it is fine.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Is *Fergie Time™ * available in europe? 


We shall see.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Those London teams, not realising that to win the CL, you have to play Barca. Smart Manchester teams know the way to European glory :side:
> 
> EDIT Macheda :lmao so far over the line, JONES HAS TWO.


avoid the big teams, STILL CHAMPIONS IN EUROPE


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If United do this, they are worse that John Cena.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jesus christ 3 minutes...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> If United do this, they are worse that John Cena.


John Cena? If they do this this would be hulk hogan style.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

FUCK YOU UNITED. WHY DONT YOU JUST DIIEEEEEE


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

10 seconds leftttttt

Edit 

YESSSSSSS :mark:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Macheda looks like something from Jersey Shore.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

#NoBarca2012 :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

YESSSSSSS


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Full time.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

yeah napoli qualify, fuck off city, oh yeah


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Disgraceful performance. Some of those players, namely Young and Rooney better get there heads out of their arses and start performing soon.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

fuck yes


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

yeah, bye man city, bye man u. yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. forza basel, forza napoliiiiiiiiii. 

nananana hey hey goodbye, nananana hey hey goodbye.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Serie A with most teams to the knockout stage. Can only mean one thing, best league in the world 8*D


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hopefully we'll meet Liverpool in that mickey mouse Channel 5 cup.

Oh wait...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not used to this, I have no idea who to root for in the CL after Christmas now. Liverpool fans, how do you guys choose a favourite? :side:

Gotta say, overall, we didn't deserve to go through. Made a poor display of ourselves, but tonight wasn't one of those. A little bit of luck was what separated the game today, but it isn't the reason we're out.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

At least Sneijder won't miss any United games whilst cup-tied. 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

If we had sneaked an equaliser at the death, it would have only been papering over the cracks. Some issues need addressing, big-time. Gutted.

Vidic possibly out for a long period, that's extremely worrying.

Europa League, see ya there, City. I've always said it's a great competition, looking forward to us playing in it.

:side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

basel fan since 1983 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Vader13 said:


> Hopefully we'll meet Liverpool in that mickey mouse Channel 5 cup.
> 
> Oh wait...


it's "mickey mouse" until you win it right?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

3 serie a teams, two bundesliga teams, two la liga teams, two premier league teams, yeah serie a is coming back after sleeping for a long time


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Vader13 said:


> Hopefully we'll meet Liverpool in that mickey mouse Channel 5 cup.
> 
> Oh wait...


Insult us all you want. We don't care tonight boys 8*D


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Porto and Man Utd had easy groups, didn't they? 

Have fun in Euroliga, guys. :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

mancherster derby in bucharest in may?

they'll probably meet before the final.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> it's "mickey mouse" until you win it right?


City are in the competition too, we won't win it 8*D

But yeah, it is a shit comp.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

wait, i dont think man u will win the europa league cause i dont think they even care about that cup. 
man u were so poor in the champions league, so they deserve to go out, city should not have loss against napoli in that match.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

United.

EUROPA!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Holy Shit at Lyon. 

Check that scoreline out guys before the match Ajax were 2nd with Lyon 3rd with a goal difference of 7. Lyon just beat Zagreb 7 - 1 while Ajax lost 2 - 0 to Madrid and now Lyon are through

You just gotta love football.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

at least we scored 10 points in the hardest group. any other group and we probably would've gone through.

not bad for a first time in europe.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

ahahahaha the so called best league in europe have only 2 teams left. Grande Napoli! 3 serie A team more than every other nation


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

put the youth side out for the europa league


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

This should make January more interesting. Fergie probs has to spend now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hey City & United fans, you guys looking forward to playing...










Give me one second, gotta check who is in the Europa League!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Again, not making excuses because we did not deserve to go through, but does anyone actually know why play wasn't stopped for Basel's first goal? The more I watch it, the more I can't work it out.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Hey City & United fans, you guys looking forward to playing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

united_07 said:


> put the youth side out for the europa league


Why? Man U aren't winning PL, FA or Carling. May as well scrap what's left.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


>


isn't fullham at europa too ?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Again, not making excuses because we did not deserve to go through, but does anyone actually know why play wasn't stopped for Basel's first goal? The more I watch it, the more I can't work it out.


The ManU goal should never have stood, as it wasn't the required three feet inside the line.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> isn't fullham at europa too ?


Birmingham are far more laughable.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Hey City & United fans, you guys looking forward to playing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe it'll be spurs

oh wait they're too garbage to actually get past the group stages of EUROPA


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> it's "mickey mouse" until you win it right?


No, if it's not the league, CL or to an extent the FA Cup then its a fairly pointless trophy for a top 4 club bar Arsenal.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

The lack of space between the Palace pic reps and these pic reps is worrying, to say the least :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kiz said:


> maybe it'll be spurs
> 
> oh wait they're too garbage to actually get past the group stages of EUROPA


:lmao

Have fun playing you're £1b pound second string in the Europa League, I hope you have more fun in the competition.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hey Rockhead/redeadening, Stringer/Mikey/Overrated, Seb/EGame, you guys shaking at the thought of drawing the MIGHTY BASEL?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

if manchester teams meet Udinese they will go out


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> :lmao
> 
> Have fun playing you're £1b pound second string in the Europa League, I hope you have more fun in the competition.


okay?

have fun doing nothing?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Kiz said:


> at least we scored 10 points in the hardest group. any other group and we probably would've gone through.
> 
> not bad for a first time in europe.


you still you have gotten through, look all those players you have, it also napoli first time in europe after a very long time


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kiz said:


> okay?
> 
> have fun doing nothing?


I'm sure we will. No more hindrance for us.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

@Chain - WOW! That's the craziest story. 

City had a tough group but you expect them to go through.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Hey Rockhead/redeadening, Stringer/Mikey/Overrated, Seb/EGame, you guys shaking at the thought of drawing the MIGHTY BASEL?


Atleast Man U & City can be safe knowing that neither have to face THE MIGHTY APEOL


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

united_07 said:


> put the youth side out for the europa league


Yup. No regular should play, except Ashley Young because he's shit.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> if manchester teams meet Udinese they will go out


you mean like Arsenal did when they drew Udinese?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> The ManU goal should never have stood, as it wasn't the required three feet inside the line.


Is this a part of a running joke or something I've missed?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> I'm sure we will. No more hindrance for us.


hindrance? from what?

we'll play kids in europa and still win it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Is this a part of a running joke or something I've missed?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> you mean like Arsenal did when they drew Udinese?


this time will be a whole different story


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Emarosa said:


> This should make January more interesting. Fergie probs has to spend now.


Who'd join a team going backwards at an awful quick pace


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

good luck man u and city in the europa league, forza napoliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. 

nitromalta, are you serious, udinese are not that great, they will most likely lose


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kiz said:


> hindrance? from what?
> 
> we'll play kids in europa and still win it.


Okay :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Destiny said:


> @Chain - WOW! That's the craziest story.
> 
> City had a tough group but you expect them to go through.


I know right it's a madness. Ajax fans must literally be wondering what the fuck happened. they looked all but certain to go through,


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Atleast Man U & City can be safe knowing that neither have to face THE MIGHTY APEOL


But they may have a cold Thursday night trip to Stoke.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh, that. That's a misleading camera angle, that's all, Big Roy had that covered all day :side:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What a night. :lmao

Let's see how many Utd fans call for Fergie to get the sack. I've spotted two so far. They always show their true colours when the going gets tough :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Oh, that. That's a misleading camera angle, that's all, Big Roy had that covered all day :side:


you bastard


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

cant believe ajax did not make it through, lyon did a good job against dinamo zaggreb. inter and cka moscow makes it through, i cant believe it. so unpredictable the champions league been so far, except for barca, real and milan and inter qualifying from their groups


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

chr1st0 said:


> Who'd join a team going backwards at an awful quick pace


Biggest club in England, still top three in the world.

Read the sig.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ok guys chill, lets focus on the real issue

how does affect our number of CL spots?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Lyon just pulled through one of the greatest comebacks in football history.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

scared that there might be 3 spots for chelsea's scrap for 4th redeadening


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

redeadening said:


> ok guys chill, lets focus on the real issue
> 
> how does affect our number of CL spots?


They'll just give our 4th spot to Italy because they have THREE TEAMS left. Forza Italia!

May as well just give it to the Barca B-team, and give another team a chance of winning the final.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> ok guys chill, lets focus on the real issue
> 
> how does affect our number of CL spots?


It doesn't. We're a long way infront of the Serie A, so we don't have to worry about that.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

italy needs to recover the 4th spot for cl as soons as possible, germany, spain and england are far abous us in coffecient points


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

Kiz said:


> hindrance? from what?
> 
> we'll play kids in europa and still win it.


The kids you'll play cost you 20 mill tho.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone know when last 16 draw is?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Emarosa said:


> The kids you'll play cost you 20 mill tho.


so?

names and transfer prices kthnx


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing result for Lyon. Ajax had 2 goals disallowed in the first half for offside despite clearly being onside though so I feel for them in that respect but well played Lyon


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kiz said:


> scared that there might be 3 spots for chelsea's scrap for 4th redeadening


nah, im just worried for united

those poor lads need to make sure they make it next year :side:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

nazzac said:


> Does anyone know when last 16 draw is?


16 december iirc.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

next friday


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

nazzac said:


> Does anyone know when last 16 draw is?


I believe its December 16th..


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Again, not making excuses because we did not deserve to go through, but does anyone actually know why play wasn't stopped for Basel's first goal? The more I watch it, the more I can't work it out.


You're supposed to stop play for head injuries but I don't have a problem with the goal. Smalling went down, ball went out to the wing and it was crossed within around 3-5 seconds, I wasn't expecting the ref to stop play.

No, can't be laying the blame at anyone else's door here. We should have wrapped this group up long ago but stupidness (is that a word?) against Basel and Benfica at home has cost us.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

villareal 0 points, brilliant.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

these group runners-up look strong. no easy match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> these group runners-up look strong. no easy match.


yup, gonna be tough for arsenal,


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone else really hate Adrian Chiles? why is that bell end anywhere near a football program ?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

great night today inter lost,napoli qualified and united are out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cookie Monster said:


>


:lmao beautiful



Cookie Monster said:


> Does anyone else really hate Adrian Chiles? why is that bell end anywhere near a football program ?


You don't know how happy I was when he was kicked off MOTD2. Dude is just annoying as hell.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Regarding City's group, I see they finished with 10 points and still didn't go through (lol by the way). Whats the most amount of points a teams got and NOT gone through?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BASELONA!


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> great night today inter lost,napoli qualified and united are out


do you want inter to get eliminated soon?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

#baselUEFAchampions2012


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Regarding City's group, I see they finished with 10 points and still didn't go through (lol by the way). Whats the most amount of points a teams got and NOT gone through?


Olympiacos in 2005 had 10 points and didn't go through due to steven gerrard's late goal so i think 10 is the most a team's got and not qualified.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Manchester :lmao :lmao :lmao

laughing stock.

fergie laughable not going in front of media.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

if i could handpick the draw...

Bayern v Zenit
Inter v Lyon
Benfica v Marseille
Real v CSKA
Chelsea v Napoli
Arsenal v Milan
APOEL v Basel
Barca vs Bayer

No real preference to any fixture other than I would love to see Arsenal knockout Milan again. And Chelsea get knocked out by future Chelsea players Cavani, Hamsik, and Lavezzi.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

barca vs bayer is a match id pay to see


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> Manchester :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> laughing stock.


That's harsh, especially on United and their group of death.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Real/Milan at the round of 16 please.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Emarosa said:


> Biggest club in England, still top three in the world.
> 
> Read the sig.


They're not even top 16 in Europe


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope for Arsenal/Milan. We got them in last 16 last season and It would be good to see Arsenal/Milan as I think it could potentially be a great game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

could only get 3 united fans with dat rep


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Fergie out.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lol fergie not going to the media after his comment at how they weren't struggling to qualify is pretty funny. Well done to Basle for getting through. Both going out is going to make the title race interesting. Can't see either taking the Europa seriously so now they effectively will have a full week rest before pretty much every league game.
Can see that contributing to a massive points gap between 2nd and 3rd.

Cant wait for the draw really want Ac Milan. But ill take anyone.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ancelotti to replace ferguson. you heard it first here folks!

#ancellottitime


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> if i could handpick the draw...
> 
> Bayern v Zenit
> Inter v Lyon
> ...


it could go either way. 




HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Real/Milan at the round of 16 please.


no, no, i certainly do not want this, we would get eliminated, no hopefully not


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Arsenal v Milan? Been there done that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Didnt Samir Nasri leave Arsenal to play European football at a higher level? :lmao


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Does anyone else really hate Adrian Chiles? why is that bell end anywhere near a football program ?


i agree he is the dullest person alive how is he on tv? He's monotone, dull and fat. If he was dull and a looker id understand housewives might want a big of eye candy but im struggling to think of a reason he is on tv.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> You're supposed to stop play for head injuries but I don't have a problem with the goal. Smalling went down, ball went out to the wing and it was crossed within around 3-5 seconds, I wasn't expecting the ref to stop play.
> 
> No, can't be laying the blame at anyone else's door here. We should have wrapped this group up long ago but stupidness (is that a word?) against Basel and Benfica at home has cost us.


Oh yeah, we have absolutely no reason to complain, we should have sewn up our home matches, we should have run away with the group, we were completely inept in most games and we deserve to go out. I just thought it was something that was a real health & safety precaution, thought it was more enforced than that. It's the reason we conceded the goal, but we can't complain about it, it was not taking our chances that cost us the game.

My user CP, most mentions of 'five' I've seen since Milan bottled it against Liverpool in Istanbul :side:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

of course EGame, tough group. how they even finished 3rd with a group containing mighty OTELUL and BASEL is beyond me.

want to avoid milan/napoli and russia, but we should deal with every other team pretty nicely. we have a good chance against any side there.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cookie Monster said:


> Didnt Samir Nasri leave Arsenal to play European football at a higher level? :lmao












PRESTIGIOUS EUROPA LEAGUE


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

D'Angelo said:


> Arsenal v Milan? Been there done that.


dont get to confident, this milan is better and arsenal has gotten worse, so anything could happen


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> PRESTIGIOUS EUROPA LEAGUE


:lmao

Ugly lesbian


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

trololol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i just hope we dont draw basel in the next round.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15853955.stm

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

United Fans are lucky I got them all when CRYSTAL PALACE owned them. So No UserCP raping tonight.

Edit

^ :lmao I bet he regrets laughing now.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

I guess channel 5 would get huge ratings as man u and man city are there. 

:lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm absolutely gutted by that. United deserved to go out after such an abysmal Champions League campaign. How do you go from reaching the finals of the Champions League at Wembley 7 months ago, to not even reaching the knockout stages? Pathetic. What's worse is the fact it was a pretty easy group to win on paper and yet in the matches where we needed those vital points, we didn't turn up.

Tonight, we were great in possession but still, I thought we were very disappointing. Ferguson's tactics were wrong in places; the 4-3-3 formation never works for us, bringing Macheda on instead of Valencia was mind-boggling and why was Rooney slotted onto the left wing towards the end? Very strange decisions by Ferguson tonight. 

Rooney was poor, he didn't control the ball well, lost is so many times, couldn't finish in front of goal and even missed a sitter. His worst game of the season thus far and his goal drought continues. No goals from open play since September is not very impressive. Yeah, he's played solid since then (despite tonight) and he did fill in as a central midfielder in a couple of games but still, he should be getting us some goals.

Furthermore, Giggs had a shocker today in my opinion. He delivered two great balls and made a couple of good runs but other than that, he was wasteful. His passing was poor and his final ball was dreadful. I also have to say that Park had a bad performance and again, kept losing the ball for us. The guy has terrific workrate and was trying his hardest in attack and to win the ball back but he too was guilty of being careless.

I said earlier in this thread who would turn up; the United that are at their very best or the team that has been careless, sloppy and lacked creativity in the final third? The latter was your answer. This has been such a poor form United has shown it's like I haven't been watching a United team at times since September. Our defending has improved drastically since Vidic returned to the team and now he's out, which isn't very pleasing to hear. Case in point, Evans who replaced him was partly at fault for the second Basel goal. Anyway, our defending did improve over the past few weeks but our attack although getting better, lacked in the final third (e.g. Newcastle, Palace, tonight against Basel, etc).

We created a few chances but that was it. Nothing really threatened their defence or the Basel goalkeeper except Rooney's blatant miss, the close own goal and of course Jones goal. Besides that, we were very uncreative and very sloppy when we approached the Basel box. I have to give credit to Basel though, they did defend very well and were very sharp going forward.

Also, De Gea had a shocker today. He made one brilliant save but his distribution wasn't up to scratch, he didn't kick the ball far up the pitch when the defence passed back to him to avoid an attack from Basel and he made some very careless mistakes when the crosses came in. Poor game for De Gea.

The only players that were solid tonight were Jones, Nani and Ferdinand. That was it.

I predicted United to win IF they turned up but after the first 45 minutes, I knew the inevitable was going to happen and that Basel would knock us out. I'm annoyed we're out but I've expected United not to turn up for a while now as they've been doing this since October. Fingers crossed United's form picks up in the New Year and also that this loss doesn't affect their performance against Wolves on Saturday. 

Still, I'm very worried with United at the moment.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> do you want inter to get eliminated soon?


that thing always, milan and juve fans support every serie A team in europe team except inter


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

best tweet ive seen : posted an hour ago

Quick text all your Man Utd friends and tell them to put ITV1+1 on there still in the champions league.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Between AJax getting robbed on 2 goals, and Lyon scoring 7 against a side that only conceded once to Real...

match fixing?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gunner14 said:


> best tweet ive seen : posted an hour ago
> 
> Quick text all your Man Utd friends and tell them to put ITV1+1 on there still in the champions league.


:lmao. That is beautiful


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao. That is beautiful


why ur happy? u dont even play CL


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Manchester got flushed.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> 3 serie a teams, two bundesliga teams, two la liga teams, two premier league teams, yeah serie a is coming back after sleeping for a long time


Only if they actually accomplish something. Inter and Milan had supremely easy groups to qualify from and unless all three of them make the last eight and one makes the semi stage I wouldn't call it a great resurgence.



> Considering Walcott is the most overrated footballer in the past 5 years,


Lol he's not even England's most overrated footballer of the past five years.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> why ur happy? u dont even play CL


they did not even qualifyied for the europa league. 
:lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Only if they actually accomplish something. Inter and Milan had supremely easy groups to qualify from and unless all three of them make the last eight and one makes the semi stage I wouldn't call it a great resurgence.


man u had and easy group too., well you are right, but lets see if the make it through. actually inter group was more difficult than man utd. milan tough opponent was only barca.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> they did not even qualifyied for the europa league.
> :lmao


they are exactly like juve season 2009/2010 both finished 3rd in their cl group then got eliminated in EL season 2010/2011 both eliminated again from EL season 2011/2012 in the mid-week both watching a movie
:lmao:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lyon scored 9 goals in the group stage, all against Dinamo.
Ajax scored 6, all against Dinamo.
Dinamo actually managed to put 2 past Real, away.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nitromalta said:


> why ur happy? u dont even play CL


As a Pool Fan I am designed not to Like United. So When they fuck up it's funny as hell :lmao. 

Shame we didn't get Champo League but Meh at Europa league didn't even want us to qualify for it. Glad we never did.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shit totally forgot scott THE GREAT chipperfield played for basel.

AUSTRALIA


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

australian players gonna win the champions league, Australia gonna win the euro cup. dem aussies takin europe by storm!

FORZA AUSTRALIA


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SCOTTY MAC GON DESTORY SHIT


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao watching the basel replay now, the commentators had a go at de gea for the second goal too :lmao

how about smalling doing his best per impression and letting his opponent run free


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Surprised United didn't get through, missed the highlights but will hopefully see them on SSN in the morning. 

Chelsea put in a good performance but I have a feeling AVB will end up reverting back to a more open game against City even though we're likely to be pawned on all areas of the field. Hopefully he's bought enough time with the wins against Wolves, Newcastle and Valencia (+ topping the group) 

Glad Napoli qualified think they are a highly entertaining outfit with some superb players. (How long they can keep them is the question) 

If you had asked me at the beginning of the groups I'd have doubted Chelsea and Arsenals progression over United and City even considering Citys group of "death"

Even more gutted now I missed the highlights. Gr.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Gomis' 3 goals in 7 minutes is a new CL record, beating Mike Newell's 9 minutes from 1995


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> As a Pool Fan I am designed not to Like United. So When they fuck up it's funny as hell :lmao.
> 
> Shame we didn't get Champo League but Meh at Europa league didn't even want us to qualify for it. Glad we never did.


that proves that pool have done worse than man utd, so to all liverpool fans look at your team first instead of laughing at others


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lolerpool


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> man u had and easy group too., well you are right, but lets see if the make it through. *actually inter group was more difficult than man utd*. milan tough opponent was only barca.


Bollocks. Lille, Trabzonspor & CSKA aren't great, similar to Basle but Benfica are far better than all three of those teams. It's still no excuse. United should've gone through comfortably.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lille and moscow are level with benfica tbh. but yeah, inter/united's groups were easy


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

reymisteriofan said:


> that proves that pool have done worse than man utd, so to all liverpool fans look at your team first instead of laughing at others


Why should we? Man U always have a laugh at us even when they are down. We just do the same. 

I Know Man U have done better than us. Have done for the whole of the premier league era but Meh it's always good to laugh at an enemy. I'm sure you and Nitromalta had a good laugh at Inter whenever they fucked up against a team they should beat even when they were doing better than you


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nige™;10701727 said:


> Bollocks. Lille, Trabzonspor & CSKA aren't great, similar to Basle but Benfica are far better than all three of those teams. It's still no excuse. United should've gone through comfortably.


ya, french champions are not that great, ya right, pls , i am sure lille can beat basilea, benfica is a little better than them. just due to bad performances, lille did not make it through, i got to say the benfica were impressing in the champions league. 




Chain Gang solider said:


> Why should we? Man U always have a laugh at us even when they are down. We just do the same.
> 
> I Know Man U have done better than us. Have done for the whole of the premier league era but Meh it's always good to laugh at an enemy. I'm sure you and Nitromalta had a good laugh at Inter whenever they fucked up against a team they should beat even when they were doing better than you


ya, that is true, we do laugh a little but, i would not make a big deal about it cause my team were doing worst. but now we are doing way better than them. 

oh ya i have say this, inter suckssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss. forza milan, inter merda


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb


Man U & Man C....


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuropaleague/index.html

Europa League don't even care about the Manchester clubs. They're more excited about PORTO.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol its almost impossible to comprehend how fucking Inter did better than United in the CL.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

their groups were like same(in terms of difficulty) and actually inter got first. inter are doing so bad in the serie a and did fine in the cl, it is just amazing


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Joel said:


> http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuropaleague/index.html
> 
> Europa League don't even care about the Manchester clubs. They're more excited about PORTO.


Porto have history in the europa league/uefacup. Man Utd and Man city don't.

even though its been devalued i think it would be nice if fergie could win it. He doesn't have a Europa league win. Just so he has truely won everything available to him to win.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dinamo manager been sacked.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

porto are mentioned first cos they're current holders.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

What a strange year for the Champs League group stages, I'm not gunna blabber on about who's gone out because we all know but it's refreshing for an Arsenal fan, seeing us top the group and that we could possibly draw Basel in the next round, sounds like a dream tie round now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

just1988 said:


> What a strange year for the Champs League group stages, I'm not gunna blabber on about who's gone out because we all know but it's refreshing for an Arsenal fan, seeing us top the group and that we could possibly draw Basel in the next round, sounds like a dream tie round now.


I forgot who has gone out. Can you remind me please?

Surely Basel didn't get through. Weren't they in United's group?


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> Between AJax getting robbed on 2 goals, and Lyon scoring 7 against a side that only conceded once to Real...
> 
> match fixing?


Looked like it. They may have been down to 10 men, but they couldn't have made it easier for Lyon to score at will. Even Djourou and Squillaci could have defended better than that! 2 goals incorrectly disallowed and 6 goals in 30 minutes for Lyon is hard to believe, even by UEFA standards.

Talk of Dortmund/Marseille being rigged as well, as the 2nd and 3rd goals for Marseille were scored once Olympiakos had beat Arsenal, so Dortmund were already out, and the 2nd half started 6 minutes after Olympiakos/Arsenal. Might be conspiracy theorists looking too much into it, but doesn't surprise me it involves two French teams, with that slimy prick Platini involved.

http://www.bigsoccer.com/soccer/mar.../07/on-why-the-zagreb-lyon-match-wasnt-fixed/


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> Hey Rockhead/redeadening you guys shaking at the thought of drawing the MIGHTY BASEL?


Yes, of course!

Words can't describe how awesome it was watching United lose. People laugh at Chelsea for our recent weeks of games, but HAHA United's recent run, we still in Champions League bitch!

But seriously it was a really bad and uninspiring United performance. Nani was easily their best player, and at least tried down the right. Shaqiri bossed and was easily able to slip through United's awful midfield. Vidic going out sucks, and United will most definitely feel that one in the league. Great performance Basel, and both Basel and Benfica rightfully advance in the group.

City getting eliminated also makes me happy. But their situation is a lot more understandable. Napoli and Bayern Munich are both top quality clubs, and City weren't used to this competition, so it was expected. No Manchester clubs in the tournament is pretty awesome. Arsenal should have fucked off too, making Chelsea the only English representative, but its all good. Can't wait to see who we draw.

Champions League Final 2012: Barcelona vs Chelsea. Plz!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

oh rockhead, you are so wrong

everyone knows the final is gonna be basel vs barca. its DESTINY~!










and basel is gonna do what united never could. make messi their bitch


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Yes, of course!
> 
> Words can't describe how awesome it was watching United lose. People laugh at Chelsea for our recent weeks of games, but HAHA United's recent run, we still in Champions League bitch!
> 
> ...


 So Iniesta can ruin your dreams again?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

EGame said:


> So Iniesta can ruin your dreams again?


It hurts the least when its Barca who do us in


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

everytime a team i support loses to the spanish, a piece of me dies on the inside

its been a rough couple of years


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ahh Iniesta ruining Chelsea. That match. Best way to describe that match has to be "a fucking disgrace" 

:side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

You guys are fucking crazy. Ferguson is dumping the prospect of Barcelona on Wenger and his bitches while he high rides his way to this:










Just look at that bad boy. Even Luke Chadwick would get the honeyz holding that thing, they be skulling champagne all night long LIKE CHAMPIONS, making it rain. DARRON GIBSON gonna be unleashed in Europe to the full, look out Stoke.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at it, what a fucking monstrosity. It looks like it's in need of a skilled panel-beater.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Such a shame United lost , Madrid to take it:side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Champions League: On a...	12-08-2011 12:48 AM	*steamed hams * *Roy Keane is a cheat, a thug and a vile person.*

Isn't this guy a Chelsea fan?8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> By hook or by crook all prem teams will be in the knockout stages.


I'm guessing it has to be by crook now. What's the plan? Fergie time called a day after the game? 8*D


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Champions League: On a...	12-08-2011 12:48 AM	*steamed hams * *Roy Keane is a cheat, a thug and a vile person.*
> 
> Isn't this guy a Chelsea fan?8*D


Think he has a Anti-Chelsea sig.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

8*D 8*D 8*D



Kiz said:


> shit totally forgot scott THE GREAT chipperfield played for basel.
> 
> AUSTRALIA


FORZA BASEL


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DubC said:


> Think he has a Anti-Chelsea sig.


I can't see why an anti Chelsea sig would have goalscoring machine TORRES!

Either way I lol'd. Keane is a fucking hero. Though Ferguson clearly doesn't think so:



> "I don't know why you bring up a TV critic," said Ferguson during a terse post-match press conference.
> 
> "That's nothing to do with it. *Roy had an opportunity to prove himself as a manager* too. It's not an easy job. We've got young players."


8*D


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

8*D


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh lord....


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Attention whore detected.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Shepard said:


> 8*D


that's stephen ireland


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

just1988 said:


> What a strange year for the Champs League group stages, I'm not gunna blabber on about who's gone out because we all know but it's refreshing for an Arsenal fan, seeing us top the group and that we could possibly draw Basel in the next round, sounds like a dream tie round now.


dont get to confident, basel actually knocked man u out, they could do that to arsenal. you never know


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> Yes, of course!
> 
> Words can't describe how awesome it was watching United lose. People laugh at Chelsea for our recent weeks of games, but HAHA United's recent run, we still in Champions League bitch!
> 
> ...


First of all, napoli were not used to this competion too. 2nd of all
barca vs chelsea for the final wont happen. 99.99999999999999999999999 percent sure it will not happen.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Champions League: On a...	12-08-2011 12:48 AM	*steamed hams * *Roy Keane is a cheat, a thug and a vile person.*
> 
> Isn't this guy a Chelsea fan?8*D


Yup, and looking forward to the KO stages. And the - rep was nothing personal, welcome to the section.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

hope we avoid real or bayern, the others we should be able to defeat them. would like to avoid arsenal or chelsea though, but i think we can eliminate them. but bayern or real madrid would very difficult


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Is Tevez cup-tied for appearing on the subs bench? Serious question. With him and Ibra in the team you will cruise past any opposition.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yes, he was registered so no champions league for carly


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:sad:


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> Is Tevez cup-tied for appearing on the subs bench? Serious question. With him and Ibra in the team you will cruise past any opposition.


i know, but if we get him, he would be cup tied unfortunately, pato and ibra make a good partenship but the think is that pato is too selfish and gets injured most of time, plus robinho sucks at scoring and cassano is injured for the rest of the season. that sucks


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pato: welcome to manchester

yayayayayayaya its true it's damn true


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Kiz said:


> pato: welcome to manchester
> 
> yayayayayayaya its true it's damn true


source? i would not mind if they give balloteli plus 20 million more. i dont think he will go. he rather stay at milan rather than man city who is out of the champions league. trust me, he wont leave, many teams wanted him, including chelsea, madrid and barca and they failed. i am sure man city would too, plus i dont think man city is interested in pato.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I think what annoys me the most is the fact Ferguson said we were going to see a different United last night and not the one that faced Basel in the reverse fixture at Old Trafford. How wrong he was, the same, careless United turned up. They have done since October and it's getting ridiculous now. The fact Ferguson refused to give an interview after laughing it off about United struggling in the Champions League is a joke. I'm not calling for Ferguson's head or anything, I always have faith in the guy but he looks like a fool after that.

I saw some pundits claim De Gea was at fault and whether he's actually the right person to replace Van Der Sar and the only reason he's looked good is because United have been getting positive results? Um, what? Did they see his performances since the Spurs game? The guy has saved 70% of shots, more than any keeper in the Premier League. The guy was a beast against the likes of Liverpool and Stoke. He has made errors in some games but coming from Spain, he needs time to settle and I think he's done superb for us thus far. He definitely needs to improve on claiming the ball from crosses, corners and set pieces though. Still, stupid pundits.

Evra claiming it's an embarrassment going out of Champions League and competing in the Europa League. At least he was honest... we deserved to go out and rightfully so. One of the worst Champions League campaigns from United. You can say it was down to the young players coming in this season but Jones impressed me in the games he was featured in during the Champions League (except his mistakes in the Benfica game at Old Trafford), Young was great in the Basel home fixture but hasn't turned up since and De Gea can't really be at fault for everything. Our tactics were wrong in certain games in which we should have won and not dropped points, our defence was vulnerable at times (doesn't help changing the back four constantly), our attack was uncreative at times and didn't have that clinical finish when we needed it and some of the players never turned up.

It's a dark time being a United fan, getting bad results in the last couple of weeks; getting knocked out of the Carling Cup, now the Champions League early exit. Very, very disappointing. United need to concentrate fully on the Premier League, have a good December against Wolves, QPR and Wigan and also try their hardest to compete in the FA Cup this season as it would be nice to win that trophy again.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Saw that earlier today. The Dinamo/Lyon thing just seems like a farce.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

How can you blame anyone but Rooney? He missed from 3 yards out!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> source? i would not mind if they give balloteli plus 20 million more. i dont think he will go. he rather stay at milan rather than man city who is out of the champions league. trust me, he wont leave, many teams wanted him, including chelsea, madrid and barca and they failed. i am sure man city would too, plus i dont think man city is interested in pato.


nup done deal, straight swap we pay nothing but his wages.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

pato in a straight swap would be the dumbest move by milan ever. pato is better and has a better attitude, shitty rumour.

http://www.teamtalk.com/news/2483/7362088/Lehmann-City-not-good-enough

:lmao :lmao

So much for those passionate fans at the Etihad, Samir? Being in the Europa League is sure to boost your chances of winning that Ballon D'Or too, at least you'll get some game time.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> Saw that earlier today. The Dinamo/Lyon thing just seems like a farce.


Every team in that group should be disqualified and replaced by last years finalists.8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> "Man City play very, very boring football," he said. "They just make their opponents fall asleep with lots of possession.


i guess being the highest scoring team in the league is boring you fucking retard.

whole article comes across as incredibly bitter. suck it up flog


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Lyon should be disqualified they did 4 goals in 20 minutes in a cl match come on, and ajax had 2 goals disallowed for nothing


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ Lehmann. Pathetic.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

D'Angelo said:


> pato in a straight swap would be the dumbest move by milan ever. pato is better and has a better attitude, shitty rumour.
> 
> http://www.teamtalk.com/news/2483/7362088/Lehmann-City-not-good-enough
> 
> ...


can show the source pls, and with who they want to swap, unless you are joking. 

lehman is right about something, it is that the champions league is better of without city. 
i laugh when he said man city play very, very boring football. :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and that is because?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

i just dont like city, actually many fans hate city. not as much as man utd though. lehman is dumb, really, what a joke.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i disagree. i mean i wanted to see city crash and burn as much as the next guy, but the prospects of city vs real or city vs barca or city vs milan wouldve been highly entertaining


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so the champions league is better off without city because you dont like them.

you're on form tonight.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

see the good part United fans you can win europa league and add another international title


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

yes. i mean come on, i rather see napoli, seriously, i think many people prefer that. now concentrate on the europa league, good luck winning it.
with so good players and so much money, the still could not make it through. and it was the first time napoli competing in it. plus, mancini had cl expirience, the players had experience in cl, so i dont see why they did not qualified


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Napoli's counter is breathtaking but you cant deny city being in the champions league would have been VERY entertaining.

honestly, the thing could use some freshness. And asides from napoli and the loss of united, its business as usual here in europe. city couldve changed that dynamic


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

napoli had 3 players that killed our defence, plus most of the time we didnt even play our best fullbacks for fuck knows what reason. it was our home game against napoli that cost us in the end. as roberto said, 99% of other groups and 10 points would've got us through


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Napoli 7 years ago were in serie C2 which is the english football league 2 version and now they are in the last 16 of CL...


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

true, city are very entertaining, but i get more entertained by napoli. barca vs napoli could be better than barca vs city. 
they were in serie C2, really?, i though serie C1. that is actually lower than ENGLISH LEAGUE ONE. well napoli, bayern and city took advantage of villareal horrendous performances. if villareal has some points and man city 10, the would had qualified, i am happy that napoli qualified. the underdogs qualified, great. i think napoli deserves apoel nicose after that tough group.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

barca vs city or barca vs real are probably the top two matches i want to see. mainly beacuse of the sheer possibility. how would city react vs the best on earth? would they attack? would they go back to the old play defensive? would it be back and forth? lop sided? does money beat the best academy? how would silva fare against his 'brothers' xavi and iniesta? against ozil? would city be able to pull off the shock wins or be decimated?

theyre just extremely exciting scenarios. now the top match that can happen is bayern vs barca or real vs bayern. napoli vs the two spanish teams could be fun to watch too.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

barca and real is boring, mourinho make the match boring with his defensive tactics. plus the face at least twice in a season, so i rather barca vs napoli, or barca vs city, or even barca vs milan, barca vs bayern, barca vs chelsea, instead of barca vs real.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

In 5 years, Stevenage FC will be in the Champions League last 16 then (they are in League One. Magsimus knows all about them ). If Napoli can do it, then Stevenage can!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

barca vs real is boring. thats why i wanted to see Real vs city or city vs barca. brand new never before seen matches


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

what about,real vs napoli, or barca vs napoli, those are brand new matches which will be most entertaining. hope it happens this season


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Barca vs Chelsea used to nearly happen every season. Would rather have Madrid vs Chelsea which has only ever happened in a UEFA Super Cup - which we won thanks to Gus Poyet *smug*


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

since we are the best team from those who came 2nd the corrupted uefa will want to put us in a big match vs real or bayern or chelsea


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

that would suck, i want milan to go far in the champions league and they actually can if they avoid bayern, real or barca(which we will in the last 16)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah UEFA hate Milan.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> barca vs city or barca vs real are probably the top two matches i want to see. mainly beacuse of the sheer possibility. how would city react vs the best on earth? would they attack? would they go back to the old play defensive? would it be back and forth? lop sided? does money beat the best academy? how would silva fare against his 'brothers' xavi and iniesta? against ozil? would city be able to pull off the shock wins or be decimated?
> 
> theyre just extremely exciting scenarios. now the top match that can happen is bayern vs barca or real vs bayern. napoli vs the two spanish teams could be fun to watch too.


They'd get hammered at the Camp Nou. Look what happened to them at the Allianz.

Real vs Bayern is what I want to see in the last 8. Not really too bothered about who Barca draw at this stage, they'll get through comfortably.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

JenChang88 Jen Chang
@JohnBrewinESPN there's a picture of Vida exiting a bookmakers the day before - DZ president also been investigated previously for fixing

jouracule Mohamed Moallim
The French online gambling regulator (ARJEL) has launched an investigation into DZ 1-7 Lyon. More 'incriminating evidence' to surface.

JenChang88 Jen Chang
It's fairly routine for ARJEL to do this, but pics of DZ defender winking after conceding a goal and visiting bookies don't exactly help

United and City obviously wanted out of this fixed tournament and into the more prestigious Europa.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Probably nothing will come of it, but if there is evidence then anyone responsible should get a lifetime ban from football and DZ should be banished from the CL for many, many years.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> They'd get hammered at the Camp Nou. Look what happened to them at the Allianz.
> 
> Real vs Bayern is what I want to see in the last 8. Not really too bothered about who Barca draw at this stage, they'll get through comfortably.


true, city are not that good away from home, they could have lost 3-0 against bayern, i guess against barca, they will get hammered, against real madrid too. only real can challenge barca. just hope we draw a team that is easy. like apoel or inter.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

reymisteriofan said:


> i just dont like city, actually many fans hate city. *not as much as man utd though.* lehman is dumb, really, what a joke.


Thank God, I'd be getting worried if the neutrals started hating City more than us :side:.




Draw predicition:

*Bayern* vs Marseille

*Benfica* vs Zenit

*Barca* vs Napoli

*Inter* vs Basel

APOEL vs *AC Milan*

*Chelsea* vs Lyon 

*Madrid* vs CSKA

*Arsenal* vs Leverkusen


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ Madrid and Lyon can't draw each other I assume as they were in the same group.

I hope Milan and Napoli get tough ties. Probably the best two teams in the lower half of the draw and if they draw APOEL and Benfica, then there's no real interesting matches.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Thank God, I'd be getting worried if the neutrals started hating City more than us :side:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


real madrid vs lyon? see the groups first, before predicting, how can real or lyon face each other in the last 16 if they were in the same group.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Seb said:


> ^ Madrid and Lyon can't draw each other I assume as they were in the same group.
> 
> I hope Milan and Napoli get tough ties. Probably the best two teams in the lower half of the draw and if they draw APOEL and Benfica, then there's no real interesting matches.





reymisteriofan said:


> real madrid vs lyon? see the groups first, before predicting, how can real or lyon face each other in the last 16 if they were in the same group.


Shite, my bad, fixed it now (I think :side

If those draws happened and the teams bolded progressed, the quarter finals would look brilliant.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

What are the rules on the Europa draw? Seeds or what? I want Legia Warszawa :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Very dissapointed that the two most well supported teams in London got eliminated last night8*D.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Ajax 

i would love to see

madrid vs milan
barca vs Bayer


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Went on United's website to see if there was any news on Vidic. There was none, but there was a real handy guide on how the Europa League works. That's very nice of them to do that for their fans.

http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-Features/Football-News/2011/Dec/Europa-League-explained.aspx


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

> Can you make it simple for me? Who could United draw in the Round of 32?
> As things currently stand (remember, this is before the Europa League group stage has finished), the Reds could be paired with: Trabzonspor, Ajax, Porto, Viktoria Plzen, PAOK, Hannover 96, Legia Warsaw, Braga, Atletic Madrid, Anderlecht or Lokomotiv Moscow. More teams will come into that picture, however, after the completion of the final group-stage games. We’ll update this story after that happens.


United V Athletico would be a great game to see.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lokomotiv moscow is the greatest club name in history


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Congrats go out to Basel last night better side deserved to go through.

Performance was half way decent from us but everything else that was wrong, did feel like 1 of those nights where just wouldn’t work out, Rooney sitter & Near OG which crashed underside of Basel own bar. That said trying to cover up by saying we have 22 goal scoring chances is meaningless in every since of word & hides fact 5 or 6 those were clear cut chances. Not good enough.

So many problems last night that were on show & been playing with the problems all season & dating back before last night alot little & big things all come together to exposure weakness in this current side.

Goals think highlight alot of our problems that we don’t close down players anymore the first goal cross should never be allowed in & on DdG mistake its not something want to relive & sucks but been improving so much as of late but as soon goes with his feet it lands start at Basel player & 1-0 silly mistake should do better either let it go or go with his hands & on there 2nd goal, we let Shaqiri all time in world in hole between CB & CM which gotten even bigger as season & this game wore on but then just walks to wing & Rio is 5 yards off him lets cross in & Smalling miss judges it completely & 2-0 game set & match. 

Defending an art but seems like no structure to our defending anymore which is key to having any success, Fullbacks go forward so much but don’t track back there jog back & in Evra case he walks or he finds himself at LW or CM? Honestly never seen fullback lose positional sense so much over a season, just let runners go. Rio then has come when Evra bombs on cos no CM deep enough 2 track runners on counter attack.

Gap between deepest CM & back 2/3 on Basel counter was shocking said some thing v Barca in May only this time gap got even bigger & close down players even less now. 

Something Basel did very cleverly was in attack they let both wingers drift & often were shifting sides & seen through middle or in 1st goal both wingers on same flank this tactic used by MCFC & Milner & Silva ripped us apart doing so in Oct. As said gap between CBs & CM is huge so when players operate in that area & if don’t track those players nor close then down you will get found out.

Been that way all season & Basel exposed our rubbish defending the attacking play was actually worse imo.

Way we now play is slow passing game, no width all through middle & no movement. Its complete opposite of What MUFC about, just don’t see why SAF/staff persisted in something not working & don’t feel players all together on this either its takes away there threat this seen with Toni this season natural RW takes on fullback down wing & crosses ball on byline now this season runs with ball inside fullback & run into brick wall. 

Young same he cuts back on to right foot then go to deliver cross but cos no 1 moving in box either no one to aim for or B has pass back into CM & everybody in front of our CM is static on edge box & now got play through 2 banks of 4 to score, its not going happening.

Young likes takes people on down wing then cut back or run down flank & use left foot but seems me somebody telling him not to do so same with Nani during last 20 mins off first half Nani getting more into game you could see that Basel players didn’t know how handle him & got more involved into game cos passes bit quicker he kept his WIDTH & Rooney or Park run off Basel LB creating space & more general movement you can see were key threat was so during HT, Nani comes infield no longer holds his width, nor do they take fullback on down outside, he passes into middle & all blocked off cant be player/s doing so by choice cos keeps happening so has to be SAF or Rene telling them to do this.

On to shape & tactics I don’t understand why we went 4-3-3 when regardless of what shape we play at we still are over exposed? whole point of 3 man MF is keep ball better & make harder for teams play through you so as said if gap between your whole MF & defense is large as our is then your not going need great deal of help figuring out that if hit us on break you can by pass our whole MF regardless of how many MF are there?

Also why did Rooney play lone CF role when SAF said he regretted swapping his role & playing him in CM cos killed his run of good form? When Welbeck was ok & when come on looked really bright & imo should of started the game then weirder then that SAF stuck Rooney on LW to accommodate Kiko inclusion who SAF recently said needed PL loan move in Jan which should been whole season PL loan move but not good enough in Carling Cup right now but week later harder comp of CL somehow is for him cos he was invisible for last 10mins?

Just strange that neither Fletch nor Toni didn’t get any mins either but Kiko did & Welbeck didn’t even start? Not sure I understand that.

The weird thing was though that MF 3 had no MF in it? 2 Wingers & CB? Park isn’t player was, he never world beater but gave alot heart, energy & work rate something much needed in big games but game passes him by couldn’t get into game at all & v Barca in may you can see Park age & injuries are catching up on him re watch tape v Barca in May & can clearly see Park struggling for breath at 50-55Min mark. Can’t play every game now & after he woeful display v Palace not sure why he started? Yet Fletch left on bench who I know been poor all season but still his an actual MF & give us energy & work rate?

Giggs was acting as creative link but as said if got no movement or width up top what actually are meant to create & shouldn’t be depending on 37/38 year old like doing. Giggs to looked shattered as game wore on & thought he was barley ok last night but again not been good enough all season.

Jones the 1 bright spark in what was shit day. I feel for him he only player had fire, passion & desire but let down but what was around him & been made play in role which doesn’t suit him didn’t help. As deepest CM you in Europe need someone who can pass & control game & act as sort deep lying maker the man who starts it all up. That not Jones his CB & played out position?

MF is just a mess we were missing 2 best MF this season who are Clev & Carrick for game which didn’t help but on Carrick clearly been told to drop sitting role & play further forward like use to before Hargo injury back in 08 which fine cos its a role Carrick really good at playing as CM as he effects game lots more 20 yards in front of where was playing in that deep sitting CM role.

But it highlights area of who plays sitting CM role then? So try playing 19 year old CB there when should brought an actual deep lying playmaker/Sitting CM to replace Hargo & Carrick in that role in problem been there since 08 that’s not been sorted? & said gap between MF & defense is big so need player won’t go forward as much but help defense while setting play up from deep position.

Its also another case of player playing out of position same with Smalling both CB but no RB replacements in side when should be, not role both meant to play, Neville, Brown & O’shea all play role but all 3 were past best when went so should been RB that come in to fill void we should count on Da Silva but both get injured to much that feel SAF lost bit of faith in both of them.

And on other fullback Evra im sorry but poor form happens but more to that if not been good enough for last 2 years then something very wrong? He going backwards imo losing positional sense more & more as defender that’s never good sign & jogging back when his exposed area he left cos bombed on is for me unacceptable. 

CF area was also key here no one moving or playing off shoulders of CBs & when Basel played 2 banks 4 when did get forward should been someone running in behind causing them problems this only happened when Welbeck came on & Owen, Kiko, Diouf & Berba not been good enough this season & Chicha has awful 2nd season so far.

Everybody saying GK an issue DdG not good enough got no idea every GK makes mistakes his 21for Christ sake coming to huge club & meant deliver asap take time in few years time big pay off be have one best GK around & that’s key here. His been improving all season & our player of month in Nov 1 bad mistake doesn’t make you bad player altogether? The thing that shocked me was after goal not 1 player gave DdG pat back or told him to keep chin up or anything everybody fucked off & shrugged shoulders its common theme in game as clocked ticked on just lack of desire, will to win & passion on display bar Jones? 

Its So not us not matter difference off pitch on the pitch we play as 1 & for team don’t see that happening atm & nor do see us having Mental edge we use to have were bounce back from any set back which what last night was tbh its a big set back.

Just lots little things that came together on 1 night which been brewing for awhile I know SAF type to look at defeats & loses with great detail with attempt of solving problems but more then 1 problem there & all came to head last night & big reason for why out carling Cup & now CL & 5 points off MCFC in PL title race. 

There is team there with has good nucleus for future Man Utd team that can do something really good in next few years but needs help & SAF now got fix problems which there for world to see, his been covering up cracks before last night but last night exposed them cant hide behind what’s now part history his words were "Closer to Barca this season" Imo we are falling further away.

If problems aren’t sorted in 2012 then have wait another year by then in 2013 & gap going to get bigger in CL & domestically. So something got to be done & something got give. I said in last few weeks that can see MF arriving in Jan. Lot people maybe disagree but if playing Rooney there or Jones there is what been reduced to then says alot then add in SAF wont play an actual MF in game & MF not been good enough in general then you can clearly see problem need addressing asap.

With any set back need learn from it & reboot & go again. This is another example think of plenty in Man Utd history where this happened & bounced back strongly & like believe same happen again & think many other clubs who gone on to do really good things but taken them big set back to do so, no club without failings just so happened we had lots them which all shown up v Basel which cost us big time.

Doesn’t make it better that this happened nor does make problems go away but SAF now knows what needs to be done & what has to do for us to be back at the level we once were so succeed in Europe & domestically. 

Be unfair though to end on note above as takes away Basel success there better team with better tactics & deserved win. Wish all teams left in comp best luck though & cos I actually did say before season started I reckon Real Madrid would win the CL I still see that being the case & throwing out there now reckon win on Saturday night v Barca in El Classico.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

A little bit of Tevez out the door.
A little bit of Vidic on the floor. A little a bit of Nasri on the side.
A little bit of Rooney shooting wide.
A little bit of Mario having a laugh.
A little bit of Nani on his arse...
Ladies and Gentleman - Channel Number Five.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

A little bit of Tevez out the door
A little bit of Totten..oh wait, not anymore 8*D


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

i hate the teams of italy below top 4, the dont take the europa league serious at all, no wonder they get eliminated, look palermo put their b team and then get eliminated, roma dont put any effort and get eliminated, even udinese is not taking europa league seriously, put their b team, i just hope they qualify and take it seriously, look at lazio, doing so good in serie a, being a a shitty group and are third in that group,, using their crap team, and the top italy teams have to pay for it. it is because of them we lost the 4th cl spot, how much i hate them. i dont know why italian teams think europa league is worthless, seriously? it helps us to get points, fucking coeficient points.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

haribo said:


> A little bit of Tevez out the door
> A little bit of Totten..oh wait, not anymore 8*D


It's a shame our third team don't cost 100m. Ya never know, we might actually go for it against Shamrock and try and get 5 goals to advance. Here's hoping, huh


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Utds third team cost £100m? I didn't even think City's cost £100m tbh.

Also you're all cunts not caring about the Europa league, I'd love a season in that 8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Shepard said:


> Utds third team cost £100m? I didn't even think City's cost £100m tbh.
> 
> Also you're all cunts not caring about the Europa league, I'd love a season in that 8*D


I was talking about City, not United. Think they're first team barely reaches 100 does it?

I would care about the Europa League if they just didn't damage it. the UEFA Cup was prestigious. Now, not so much.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

whats our 3rd team


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

wayne bridge. hargreaves.

tevez 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

at a guess

nielsen
bridge nedum veseli rekik
assulin razak hargreaves suarez
angel-roman cole

guys like scapuzzi, guidetti, wabara, nimely, boyata, weiss would all get in here if they werent on loan tho


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cookie Monster said:


> I was talking about City, not United. *Think they're first team barely reaches 100 does it?*
> 
> I would care about the Europa League if they just didn't damage it. the UEFA Cup was prestigious. Now, not so much.


Who United? Rooney, De Gea, Jones, Young & Rio's transfer fees alone reach over £100m if Im not mistaken.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Who United? Rooney, De Gea, Jones, Young & Rio's transfer fees alone reach over £100m if Im not mistaken.


You're right, bloody 'ell


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yup 

Rooney - £26m 
Rio - £30m 
De Gea - £19m
Jones - £16.5
Young - £16m 

Just over £100m right there. Throw in Nani & Anderson, Hernandez & Vidic it rises another £50m then Valencia & Berba who may not be considered first team anymore would raise that figure just around or over the £200m mark. 

But Of Course United Fans City are buying the league amirite :side:


----------



## Robert-Kenflin (Jul 15, 2008)

Both Manchesters out. Olympic cheats. Real Madrid scores 18/18. 

It's a conspiracy.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

i would expect liverpool to flop again as they always do, and would most likely wont even reach uefa cup. i expect real to win the cl this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not sure if it was mentioned by ajax have filed a complaint to uefa apparently over dinamo.

i believe they should throw out lyon and replace them with the 3rd place team with the most points :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kiz said:


> not sure if it was mentioned by ajax have filed a complaint to uefa apparently over dinamo.
> 
> *i believe they should throw out lyon and replace them with the 3rd place team with the most points :side:*


Channel 5 does not approve of this comment.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Kiz said:


> not sure if it was mentioned by ajax have filed a complaint to uefa apparently over dinamo.
> 
> i believe they should throw out lyon and replace them with the 3rd place team with the most points :side:


ajax did?, they wont get anything out of it, but hope they ban dinamo, the ban should be that dinamo does not play cl for the next few years. and ajaz get in and lyon out, that would be fair. 

city can try to win cl next season, they are gone for this season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

i guess soon la liga will surpass the epl in co effiecent points. city deserved to go out, serves them right for underestimating napoli. 
i would have liked to see the faces of man city fans and players when they go to know that napoli qualified instead of them. :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ningatelli.


_Ninja..._


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i highly doubt anything will come out of the complaint. it needs to be proven to uefa that dinamo did cheat, and to throw lyon out would be wrong, unless they we're in on the scam. to punish lyon for dinamo cheating would be highly unfair on lyon too.

:lmao at saying we underestimated napoli. we made tactical errors, but mancini never would have underestimated hamsik, lavezzi and cavani. i suppose logic hasnt reach peru yet though.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Kiz said:


> i highly doubt anything will come out of the complaint. it needs to be proven to uefa that dinamo did cheat, and to throw lyon out would be wrong, unless they we're in on the scam. to punish lyon for dinamo cheating would be highly unfair on lyon too.
> 
> :lmao at saying we underestimated napoli. we made tactical errors, but mancini never would have underestimated hamsik, lavezzi and cavani. i suppose logic hasnt reach peru yet though.











:lmao at this


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh well, pretty soon milan are going to be enjoying the presence of carlos. at least you'll always have one spot on the bench filled


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Kiz said:


> oh well, pretty soon milan are going to be enjoying the presence of carlos. at least you'll always have one spot on the bench filled


would be great. at least he can help us win the serie a, as pato is injury prone and robinho is too bad at scoring. with him, we can destroy the serie a teams. we have bad boys in our team and do not cause any problem, ibra and cassano, so i guess tevez would not cause a lot of problems


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

until he decides he doesnt like serie a anymore and fucks off to argentina

so about 3 weeks.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Kiz said:


> until he decides he doesnt like serie a anymore and fucks off to argentina
> 
> so about 3 weeks.


what if it does not happen. you never know


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because it's carlos tevez, king cunt of the universe

he'll get to milan, demand more money after a good season, milan will say no and he'll be stroppy cunt, just like here.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Kiz said:


> because it's carlos tevez, king cunt of the universe
> 
> he'll get to milan, demand more money after a good season, milan will say no and he'll be stroppy cunt, just like here.


meh who cares, he can go and do what he wants, i really do not want him, he may be very talented but has a horrible attitude, so i hope milan dont buy him, plus we really dont need him, we need midfielders, how stupid is the vice president for not understanding this. we dont need strikers but we need midielders.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Milan are injecting themselves with a syringe full of football AIDS by bringing that _cunt_ into the club.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Tevez is God, he just got depressed at Man City.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> would be great. at least he can help us win the serie a, as pato is injury prone and robinho is too bad at scoring. with him, we can destroy the serie a teams. we have bad boys in our team and do not cause any problem, ibra and cassano, so i guess tevez would not cause a lot of problems





reymisteriofan said:


> meh who cares, he can go and do what he wants, i really do not want him, he may be very talented but has a horrible attitude, so i hope milan dont buy him, plus we really dont need him, we need midfielders, how stupid is the vice president for not understanding this. we dont need strikers but we need midielders.


make up your mind


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> :lmao :lmao




Thats brilliant !!!!

LOL @ Kenny's laugh


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Kiz said:


> make up your mind


second post


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the la liga and serie A can suck eggs. you'll all see the might of the premiership when chelsea beat arsenal in the final :side:

Thats right bitches, we're gonna go all 2005/2006 liverpool on their asses! most unconvincing run to the champions league title starts right here!


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

lets see who milan get, hope they get apoel nicosia


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Joel said:


> Went on United's website to see if there was any news on Vidic. There was none, but there was a real handy guide on how the Europa League works. That's very nice of them to do that for their fans.
> 
> http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-Features/Football-News/2011/Dec/Europa-League-explained.aspx


Isn't he out for the rest of the season?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/3989997/I-must-join-our-goal-celebrations.html

AVB is losing the plot.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

redeadening said:


> the la liga and serie A can suck eggs. you'll all see the might of the premiership when chelsea beat arsenal in the final :side:
> 
> Thats right bitches, we're gonna go all 2005/2006 liverpool on their asses! most unconvincing run to the champions league title starts right here!


I'm all for a Arsenal/Chelsea final. (Y)

But what do you reckon? Arsenal to eliminate Real Madrid and Chelsea to avenge Barcelona?

Sounds good.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Kiz said:


> i highly doubt anything will come out of the complaint. it needs to be proven to uefa that dinamo did cheat, and to throw lyon out would be wrong, unless they we're in on the scam. to punish lyon for dinamo cheating would be highly unfair on lyon too.


As a French, I hope the complaint is taken seriously.

Lyon, as well as other French teams like Marseille and PSG, has a history of cheating in French championship. They always get the decisive victories in leagues matches, they always draw the smaller teams in cup competitions.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Destiny said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/3989997/I-must-join-our-goal-celebrations.html
> 
> AVB is losing the plot.


makes jose look sane in comparison.



Razor King said:


> I'm all for a Arsenal/Chelsea final. (Y)
> 
> But what do you reckon? Arsenal to eliminate Real Madrid and Chelsea to avenge Barcelona?
> 
> Sounds good.


hey, its gonna happen. now that united is out, this is uncharted waters. all we have to guide us is the legendary story of liverpool in 2005. sometimes mediocrity can take you far kids!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> the la liga and serie A can suck eggs. you'll all see the might of the premiership when chelsea beat arsenal in the final :side:
> 
> *Thats right bitches, we're gonna go all 2005/2006 liverpool on their asses! most unconvincing run to the champions league title starts right here!*


Sooo your gonna go out in the final 16 to Benfica? :side: 

Unless you mean 2004/05 thennnn I see where your coming from.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ah sorry, thats the one, 2004/2005


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

its the big one tonight THE EUROPA LEAGUE, the most important competition in europe :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The Europa League draw is live on Eurosport at 12pm on Friday. I'm pretty sure it will be the first time it is shown live in the UK. Could be wrong.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

We need a win to win the group so pulis leaves out the whole starting 11 against spurs and takes only 4 subs..1 Keeper and 3 midfielders 2 which are youth team players making a debut...

EDIT:Fullerrrrr what a fucking goal, the messiah is back 

EDIT:Fuller again so unlucky..the man is a genius! Most underrated footballer to ever play.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Fulham knocked out with the final touch of the game


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fulham out.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> The Europa League draw is live on Eurosport at 12pm on Friday. I'm pretty sure it will be the first time it is shown live in the UK. Could be wrong.


It's always been on Eurosport while SSN hype up the Champions League draw that goes on before. I remember getting all excited for it when we got through our Uefa Cup group five years ago to get Leverkusen in the last 16, shouldn't have lost that tie!:sad:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fuck Fulham. :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So Fulham, Birmingham and Tottenham out. Stoke through.

I didn't see Fulham's game, but to be knocked out at home so late on is disappointing. Birmingham did themselves proud to hang with Brugge and Braga. A Championship side getting 10/18 points in the Europa League is nuts! Shame Braga couldn't get a win. Spurs didn't give a shit about the competition. I wanted them to get through so it became more of a burden towards them. Going away to Turkey was always going to be tough, so I'm not surprised Stoke lost that. They've done very well to get through when they had some crazy away trips.

Let's hope Stoke, City and United do the Premier League proud in the EUROPA LEAGUE!

Hoping to avoid Napoli and Milan in the CHAMPIONS LEAGUE draw tomorrow. Anyone else is fine. Oh, got to watch out for DAT BASEL as well.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Fulham 

Blues 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Birmingham needed AGENT MCLEISH.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Joel said:


> So Fulham, Birmingham and Tottenham out. Stoke through.
> 
> I didn't see Fulham's game, but to be knocked out at home so late on is disappointing. Birmingham did themselves proud to hang with Brugge and Braga. A Championship side getting 10/18 points in the Europa League is nuts! Shame Braga couldn't get a win. Spurs didn't give a shit about the competition. I wanted them to get through so it became more of a burden towards them. Going away to Turkey was always going to be tough, so I'm not surprised Stoke lost that. They've done very well to get through when they had some crazy away trips.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

draw starts in 3 hours right?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just under 2 hours on espn2.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> draw starts in 3 hours right?


1 hour 50 mins

NAPOLI and Milan vs Madrid/Bayern, plz.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Seb said:


> 1 hour 50 mins
> 
> NAPOLI and Milan vs Madrid/Bayern, plz.


Add another hour and 50 minutes of bullshit like the Euro 2012 draw.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Add another hour and 50 minutes of bullshit like the Euro 2012 draw.


i watched that draw on sky news (until the actual draw started then i switched) and got to hear the thoughts of paul merson and phil baab for 45 minutes. if it wasn't for glenn hoddle being semi-decent, i might've shot myself.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Starting to get excited now. Fuck it, I know they are probably the best team in the world, but I think we can pull off an upset and sneak past Baselona.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so the actual draw will probaly start in an hour? 8*D


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DRAW TIME In another 30 mins no doubt


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Lets start the CONSPIRACY


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lyon V APEOL Nicosia 
Napoli V Chelsea - :mark: 
AC Milan V Arsenal - :mark: :mark:
FC Basel V Bayern Munich - Good night Sweet Basel. You did us proud 
Bayern Leverkusen V FC Bacelona
CSKA Moscow V Real Madrid
Zenit St. Petersburg V SL Benfica 
Marseille V Inter Milan


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

moscow with dat upset plz :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Leverkusen  

Some good matchups, couldn't care less about Zenit/Benfica or Lyon/APOEL though


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

some fun matches there, especially the two english teams, zenit vs benfica and om/inter should be fun matches. should be.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FORZA PREMIER LEAGUE.

I'm scared for our defence though. But still, Napoli's defence isn't anything to shout about either. Gonna be a good game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

also FORZA MILAN FORZA NAPOLI


this thread is gona get good :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lyon
Chelsea
Arsenal
Bayern Munich
FC Bacelona
Real Madrid
Zenit St. Petersburg
Marseille

^ my picks.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The main event is up next. EUROPA LEAGUE DRAW :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

yep the warm up act is done, it is now time for THE MAIN EVENT 8*D


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

good draw the important was to not get Real, Arsenal are not that good team of 2008 anymore


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Arsenal have won 8/8 in ties against Italian teams, apparently. Also Milan have been knocked out by Arsenal, Man Utd and Spurs in the past few years.

RVP will win it for them.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

This thread will be fantastic if Stringer (does he have a different name now?) and Nitromalta get a bit heated.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> Lyon
> Chelsea
> Arsenal
> Bayern Munich
> ...


I'd go with all of those except Zenit. I reckon Benfica will pip them to it. 




Vader13 said:


> This thread will be fantastic if Stringer (does he have a different name now?) and Nitromalta get a bit heated.


D'angelo and that should be very fun if it does happen.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sucks for Arsenal though. Finish top and they still get the toughest runners up.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Lyon* V APEOL Nicosia 
*Napoli* V Chelsea 
AC Milan V *Arsenal*
FC Basel V *Bayern Munich *
Bayern Leverkusen V *FC Bacelona*
CSKA Moscow V *Real Madrid*
*Zenit St. Petersburg *V SL Benfica 
*Marseille* V Inter Milan

my picks, as of now. could flip with milan/arsenal and zenit/benfica


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You are dead to me, RUSH.

Just realised that if we didn't finish top, we'd probably be facing Barcelona... My word.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

corrupted platini the 2 french teams got the 2 most easy teams


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Love that we got Ac Milan. Milan in february will be a nice trip. great way to spend the january uni funds


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Joel said:


> You are dead to me, RUSH.
> 
> Just realised that if we didn't finish top, we'd probably be facing Barcelona... My word.


LUIZ and BIG MAN against Hamsik, Lavezzi and Cavani? Luiz will get himself sent off early and you'll get reamed :side:



Nitromalta said:


> corrupted platini the 2 french teams got the 2 most easy teams


i smirked


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Vader13 said:


> This thread will be fantastic if Stringer (does he have a different name now?) and Nitromalta get a bit heated.


CHEZZERS WOULD'VE FARKEN CAUGHT THAT LA


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Tough draw but i think we will scrape through.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Just realised that if we didn't finish top, we'd probably be facing Barcelona... My word.


Shame, would've been a fun tie.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Wilshere could be back for one of the games as well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Shame, would've been a fun tie.


Fun for who, Seb? :no:

I'm pretty sure it's BASELONA's destiny to defeat Barcelona in the final, so nothing really matters anyway.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow, never expected Arsenal/Milan and Lyon/Apoel to be paired together :shocked:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Wouldnt mind United getting either Hannover or AZ Alkmaar


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FC Porto V Manchester City

Fucking hell

Edit

Ajax V Man U Brilliant opening ties.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Providing our best players stay fit, i'm pretty confident we'll beat Milan over two legs.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Can't wait for Metalist Kharkiv vs Salzburg. What a competition.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

helton better watch out, hargreaves to be unleashing 30 yard belters


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

damn this europa league seems champions league porto-city,ajax-united and lazio-atletico


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Full Draw *
FC Porto V Manchester City
AFC Ajax V Manchester United
Lokomotiv Moskva V Athletic Bilbao 
FC Salzburg V FC Meatlist Kharkiv 
Stoke City V Valencia - Very interesting tie 
Rubin Kazan V Olympiakos 
AZ Alkmaar V Anderlecht 
Lazio V Athletico Madrid 
Steua Bucuresti V Twente
Viktoria Plzen V FC Schalke 04 
Wisla Krakow V Standard Liege 
SC Braga V Besiktas 
Udinese V PAOK
Trabzonspor V PSV 
Hannover V Brugge 
Legia Warszawa V Sporting Lisbon 

Pretty meh draw but City/Porto, Man U/Ajax, Athletico/Lazio & Stoke/Valencia will be very good ties.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Stoke vs. Valencia is going to be fun to watch, the Spaniards will be in for a culture shock when they visit the Britannia Stadium.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

united/ajax vs moscow/athletic bilbao in the last 16


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Last 16 Draw*

Slazburg/FC Mentalist vs Rubin Kazan/Olympiakos
Legia Warsaw/Sporting Lisbon vs Porto/Manchester City
Steaua Bucharest/Twente vs Viktoria Plzen/Schalke
Wisla Krakow/Standard Liege vs Hannover/Club Brugges
Stoke City/Valencia vs Trabzonspor/PSV Eindhoven
AZ Alkmaar/Anderlecht vs Udinise/PAOK
Lazio/Athletico Madrid vs Braga/Besiktas
Ajax/Manchester United vs Lokomotiv Moscow/Athletic Bilbao


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Steph's Lover said:


> Stoke vs. Valencia is going to be fun to watch, the Spaniards will be in for a culture shock when they visit the Britannia Stadium.


Pity Messi doesn't play for Valencia, we'd finally be able to see if he is world class...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cold night in Russia for Madrid, I hope they get beat. 

Happy with the Barca draw, should be a easy task.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

the best goal of the group stages according to the uefa was the 1 vs Barca of kevin prince big bang boateng


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Lyon* V APEOL Nicosia
*Napoli* V Chelsea
*AC Milan* V Arsenal
FC Basel V *Bayern Munich*
Bayern Leverkusen V *FC Bacelona*
CSKA Moscow V *Real Madrid*
Zenit St. Petersburg V *SL Benfica*
*Marseille* V Inter Milan

The two Serie A/EPL matches + Marseille/Inter look amazing. Europa draw actually looks quite interesting too (where possible).


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Lyon* V APEOL Nicosia
Napoli V *Chelsea*
AC Milan V *Arsenal*
FC Basel V *Bayern Munich*
Bayern Leverkusen V *FC Barcelona*
CSKA Moscow V *Real Madrid*
Zenit St. Petersburg V *SL Benfica*
Marseille V *Inter Milan*

--
8*D

*United* vs. Ajax
*City* vs. Porto


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Vader13 said:


> *Lyon* V APEOL Nicosia
> Napoli V *Chelsea*
> AC Milan V *Arsenal*
> FC Basel V *Bayern Munich*
> ...


That's disrespect to the greatest English team; STOKE.

I want February to hurry up and get here. Really looking forward to the Napoli game. I'd say we are slight favourites due to our pedigree, but obviously they are a very good side who have more than a little chance to win.

If we can get a new winger, then we can set up with a 4-2-3-1 formation and I'd like our chances a lot more.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Lyon* V APEOL Nicosia
Napoli V *Chelsea*
*AC Milan* V Arsenal
FC Basel V *Bayern Munich*
Bayern Leverkusen V *FC Barcelona*
CSKA Moscow V *Real Madrid*
Zenit St. Petersburg V *SL Benfica*
*Marseille* V Inter Milan

Going for OM to shock Inter.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Wish united and city would fuck off, taking all the spotlight away from stoke.

Sat in a bar close to uni watching the big screen of the draw, and these southern twats keep shouting about man u and laughing about city getting porto when a pissed up Stokie turns round and tells them to shut the fuck up 

We can beat Valencia, best thing for me is going to Valencia though. Hopefully travel is sorted already by Christmas!


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Lyon *V APEOL Nicosia
Napoli V *Chelsea*
*AC Milan* V Arsenal
FC Basel V *Bayern Munich*
Bayern Leverkusen V *FC Barcelona*
CSKA Moscow V *Real Madrid*
*Zenit St. Petersburg *V SL Benfica
Marseille V *Inter Milan*


yup yup


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> That's disrespect to the greatest English team; STOKE.
> 
> I want February to hurry up and get here. Really looking forward to the Napoli game. I'd say we are slight favourites due to our pedigree, but obviously they are a very good side who have more than a little chance to win.
> 
> If we can get a new winger, then we can set up with a 4-2-3-1 formation and I'd like our chances a lot more.


winger? dont we have sturridge and mata on both sides covered?

stoke vs valencia eh? i like that. closest thing we have to barca vs stoke. and in february no less, its gonna be a rainy night in stoke


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

looking foward to the Barcelona/Leverkusen and the utd/utd Ajax matches the most.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> winger? dont we have sturridge and mata on both sides covered?


I want a winger to play on the left, so we can give Mata a completely free role (will be "positioned" behind the striker) so that he can he at his creative best.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Milan? Fun times.

Can't wait to see Gotze, Hazard, and Shaqiri do work against them... :side: 8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yikes Napoli.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Whereabouts are the pages upon pages of Milan/Arsenal who would win discussion? We'll need to dig them out :mark:


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

On a cold, rainy night in Stoke...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

haribo said:


> Whereabouts are the pages upon pages of Milan/Arsenal who would win discussion? We'll need to dig them out :mark:


It's going to be a nice thread during the buildup. 

Hopefully the January window can spice it up even more.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> I want a winger to play on the left, so we can give Mata a completely free role (will be "positioned" behind the striker) so that he can he at his creative best.


any ideas who we can buy for the role?

how bout that Juve guy everyone hates now? krasic?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

not the most ideal of draws, we never do it the easy way though...

in terms of history we have a great record v italian teams and have beaten milan at the san siro before. in terms of now, if we go there with pretty much our first xi i'd be gutted if we went out. we're solid all over the pitch now, and can definitely get at them on the attack, although they do have PATO which makes them a big threat on his own, though he'll probably be injured as usual. being at home for the 2nd leg is an obvious boost and that's a big reason why i think we'll go through. our home form in the CL is ridiculous, and if we can get a score draw at the san siro i'll be happy. oh, and we already beat udinese home and away, who i believe are second in serie a at the moment 8*D doesn't hurt that tottenham knocked them out last year, so they aren't the side they used to be...

napoli/chelsea will be amazing. i imagine napoli will have a lot of joy against chelsea's defence, and napoli tend to defend well as a team, although with chelsea's attack they can definitely get at them. could see that being high scoring.

my picks:

*Lyon *V APOEL Nicosia
Napoli V *Chelsea*
AC Milan V *Arsenal*
FC Basel V *Bayern Munich*
Bayern Leverkusen V *FC Barcelona*
CSKA Moscow V *Real Madrid*
Zenit St. Petersburg V *SL Benfica*
Marseille V *Inter Milan*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

well, our defence has held solid for three games now

just as long as avb tells the high line to go fuck itself, we may just survive


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm sure AVB will address the defence at the end of the season. Terry is too slow to play a high line, and Luiz is completely inept.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ah the end of the season. but he cant exactly tell both centrebacks to go fuck themselves that easily can he?

for now, we'll have to do away with the high line. it's killing us


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

D'Angelo said:


> not the most ideal of draws, we never do it the easy way though...
> 
> in terms of history we have a great record v italian teams and have beaten milan at the san siro before. in terms of now, if we go there with pretty much our first xi i'd be gutted if we went out. we're solid all over the pitch now, and can definitely get at them on the attack, although they do have PATO which makes them a big threat on his own, though he'll probably be injured as usual. being at home for the 2nd leg is an obvious boost and that's a big reason why i think we'll go through. our home form in the CL is ridiculous, and if we can get a score draw at the san siro i'll be happy. oh, and we already beat udinese home and away, who i believe are second in serie a at the moment 8*D doesn't hurt that tottenham knocked them out last year, so they aren't the side they used to be...
> 
> ...


past records does not matter a lot, dont be so confident, , that was 4 yrs back when milan had a horrible season while arsenal were a better team than they are now, milan is better than 4 yrs back , milan is in good form, they are solid in attack, you know, milan is quite strong at home this season, in serie a in our last 9 matches, all our home games, we destroyed our opponents. i am confident pato wont get injured(hopefully), and dont forget ibra, he may flop in big games but not always, and against arsenal he scored 2 goals. and tottenham is doing better than arsenal, right, they are 4th while arsenal are 5th and tottenham has a game in hand, so i guess it would be easier to defeat arsenal than tottenham. so dont be suprised if milan knock your team out, arsenal are not like before, it is gonna be tough though, but i am confident milan will get through if our players do not get injured. we should buy players in midfield to make the job easier. sucks for napoli, chelsea gonna be tough, but they can eliminate them.
plus with the horrible defense of chelsea, napoli can take advantage of it.

my picks:

*lyon* vs apoel
*napoli* vs chelsea
*ac milan* vs arsenal
basel vs *bayern munich*
bayern leverkusen vs *barcelona*
cska moscow vs *real madrid*
zenit st vs *benfica*
marseille vs *inter* 

i hope udinese and lazio take europa league seriously, they used their reserves and subs throughout the whole competion(except for udi against celtic in the last match). udinese should defeat paok and lazio should defeat atletico madrid.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Atletico really should be better than they are, Manzano looks likely to be given the arse soon too. They seem to have gone through quite a few managers in recent memory too, Aguirre, Resino and Quique Flores in a year or two.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ugh @ getting Milan. We end up second and meet Barca; we top our group--yet meet the strongest team finishing second. Freakin Arsenal luck...

I'm not too confident but I'm not that wary of Milan either. I think we will get a draw at San Siro though. Let's see what happens.

Chelsea/Napoli sounds terrific. It's going to be a high-scoring game on both legs. Really intrigued with the possibilities. I don't think Chelsea's defense can handle Lavezzi/Hamsik/Cavani. At the same time, Napoli's defense isn't the greatest too. It's going to be two absolutely exciting matches.

The two English teams get the strongest opponent. Barcelona gets an easy draw, but that's okay considering they had us last season and Real Madrid have an otherwise piss poor draw, except for Mother Nature.

Not too fussed except the Premier League/Serie A matches.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Petr cech on Napoli



> I played against Marek Hamsik for Czech Republic against Slovakia, he's a very good player but as a team they are very strong and I feel that is their biggest strength.


They are strong and that is their greatest strength. The man is a born tactical genius


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

This is why he wears a helmet.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ To protect that genius brain of his.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Atletico really should be better than they are, Manzano looks likely to be given the arse soon too. They seem to have gone through quite a few managers in recent memory too, Aguirre, Resino and Quique Flores in a year or two.


udinese was able to beat them with their reserves(not all), throughout the competion lazio and udinese used their reserves(and still qualified), atletico did not used their reserves(i am not wrong), if lazio and udinese take this seriously and use all their starting eleven, i dont see why the cant beat atletico and paok respectively. plus they are on top 4 in serie a. i really hope they take it seriously, or else we lose coffiecient points and portugal will overtake italy.

about arsenal/milan, let see how the form within those two teams are going, if arsenal keep their good form, it going to be tough to beat them. in san siro i expect a milan win, let see what happens


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jokes aside, i think what he meant was, their strength lies in the strong team foundation. I mean you never really hear anyone say Cavani. Or just Hamsik. Or just Lavezzi. Its always Lavezzi, Cavani and Hamsik. The holy trinity. Individually they are great, but together they are a true force.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I talk about Cavani as someone I'd like to see individually at Liverpool, but I wouldn't say no to all three. :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> any ideas who we can buy for the role?
> 
> how bout that Juve guy everyone hates now? krasic?


Krasic is around 28. He looked great for CSKA, but the fact that he failed to transition at a big club speak volumes.

We should just go for Hazard in January. Lille are out of the Champions League now, so there is nothing keeping him there. I think everyone interested is waiting till the summer, so just go in with a £35m offer and hope for the best.

If no, then just wait until the summer and buy Lavezzi. We'll get a good look at him soon.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Joel said:


> Krasic is around 28. He looked great for CSKA, but the fact that he failed to transition at a big club speak volumes.
> 
> We should just go for Hazard in January. Lille are out of the Champions League now, so there is nothing keeping him there. I think everyone interested is waiting till the summer, so just go in with a £35m offer and hope for the best.
> 
> If no, then just wait until the summer and buy Lavezzi. We'll get a good look at him soon.


the napoli president is mental, he will obviously refuse to sell one of his best players unless chelsea offer him a lot of money, more than his normal value, he said if clubs wanted hamsik, he said they have to pay 100 million euros


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> the napoli president is mental, he will obviously refuse to sell one of his best players unless chelsea offer him a lot of money, more than his normal value, he said if clubs wanted hamsik, he said pay 100 million euros


tbf to him, Napoli couldnt get a better player then Hamsik, noy even if they had 100million euros, as the better players arent going to move to Napoli, so why should he sell him.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

that is why he will refuse to sell Lavezzi, because he is one of their best players.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

> FIFA's threat to suspend Switzerland from world football if its national association does not discipline FC Sion could hand Manchester United a Champions League reprieve.
> If the suspension took effect, Swiss champion FC Basle would be prevented from playing Bayern Munich in the Champions League round of 16 in February.
> Basle advanced ahead of Manchester United, who would logically be reinstated by UEFA.
> 
> ...


It's only fair really. United are a big club and should be in the competition.

Seriously, it would be embarrassing if this happened and we accepted it. Basel don't deserve to be thrown out of the competition. They've done nothing wrong.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

should be given to the team from 3rd with the highest points


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

basel has done nothing wrong, they dont deserve to be thrown out of the competion, it is not fair. basel deserve to be in the competion, that spot deserve only to basel not man utd or the 3rd spot with higher points. well if the suspesion takes effect, man utd will face bayern right? and if they do they will get thrashed


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

UEFA should do the only fair thing. Kick AC Milan out.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

united wouldn't accept.. :side:


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> the napoli president is mental, he will obviously refuse to sell one of his best players unless chelsea offer him a lot of money, more than his normal value, he said if clubs wanted hamsik, he said they have to pay 100 million euros


lavezzi has a clause of 31 mln who pays that gets the player



BkB Hulk said:


> UEFA should do the only fair thing. Kick AC Milan out.


congrats you won the award of the most stupid user of the year


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you really are as thick as pigshit if you cant work out that's a joke


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> lavezzi has a clause of 31 mln who pays that gets the player
> 
> 
> congrats you won the award of the most stupid user of the year


whats the prize?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> lavezzi has a clause of 31 mln who pays that gets the player
> 
> 
> congrats you won the award of the most stupid user of the year


then anyone can buy him, even milan. 31 million right?
you know bkb hulk normally jokes, so in that post he was joking


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> then anyone can buy him, even milan. 31 million right?
> you know bkb hulk normally jokes, so in that post he was joking


yeah but we will never pay 31 mln for a player


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nitromalta said:


> yeah but we will never pay 31 mln for a player


which is sad. silvio berlusconi is not poor, i dont get why he does not spent more than 25 million for a player, he want to buy on loan and free transfer, always, which looks embarrassing for the club


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

probably cos he cant pump italian government money into the club anymore


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

31 million? shoot, why dont we bid that? to abra thats nothing. thats like half what he paid for torres and all he does is train teenage popstars


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> which is sad. silvio berlusconi is not poor, i dont get why he does not spent more than 25 million for a player, he want to buy on loan and free transfer, always, which looks embarrassing for the club


yeah he is 1 of the 125 richest men on earth but he prefers spending money in bunga bunga parties with teenage girls


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kiz said:


> probably cos he cant pump italian government money into the club anymore


Milan are such a corrupt club. I heard they were behind the entire Serie A league fixing back in '06.

Its too bad their drug money won't matter when RVP scores a triple hat trick in both legs of their games.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

people complaining about basel being punished because of another team, but looked what happened in the 80s, when the Heysel disaster happened, all english clubs were banned for 5 years

but i dont really want to see it happening, we weren't good enough to qualify so we should get through


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

united_07 said:


> people complaining about basel being punished because of another team, but looked what happened in the 80s, when the Heysel disaster happened, all english clubs were banned for 5 years
> 
> but i dont really want to see it happening, we weren't good enough to qualify so we should get through


but that cuz all english fans were terrible they used to create fights in every stadium they went


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and all italian fans support cheats and scum


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> Milan are such a corrupt club. I heard they were behind the entire Serie A league fixing back in '06.
> 
> *Its too bad their drug money won't matter when RVP scores a triple hat trick in both legs of their games.*


*
*
why dont you bet if that would happen, i agree milan was a corrupt club back in 2006 but they were not entirely behind it, inter and juve cheated more than us, milan dont cheat anymore, of course i dont support cheat and scum, . and cant wait for milan to kick arsenal ass in february 2012 to shut the fuck up of the english fucking media. pato to score a hatrick.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

reymisteriofan said:


> maybe barca fans do.


lol what? How are Barca a corrupt club? This should be interesting.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> lol what? How are Barca a corrupt club? This should be interesting.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iow1autv2aw


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

reymisteriofan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iow1autv2aw


Oh, so because a few referee decisions went Barcelona's way, they MUST be a corrupt club. Are you really that backwards?

Last time I checked, Milan were found guilty of being cheating scum just 5 years ago, and are still run by the same Chairman. In the mean time, Barcelona have been paying the world's leading children's charity to be their kit sponsor. Can you spot the club with good ethics here?

I've read more logical posts in the Goal.com comments section :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Seb said:


> Oh, so because a few referee decisions went Barcelona's way, they MUST be a corrupt club. Are you really that backwards?
> 
> Last time I checked, Milan were found guilty of being cheating scum just 5 years ago, and are still run by the same Chairman. In the mean time, Barcelona have been paying the world's leading children's charity to be their kit sponsor. Can you spot the club with good ethics here?
> 
> I've read more logical posts in the Goal.com comments section :lmao


According to goal.com Neymar is a 5 star big game performer, and Messi is a 3 star performer.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

are they cheating now?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

cant we just make it illegal to be an italy fans on this board? im seriously noticing a pattern here

and for barca, i dont like the arrogant pricks but there really isnt much to say that theyre cheaters


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

what wrong in being an italy fan


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> cant we just make it illegal to be an italy fans on this board? im seriously noticing a pattern here


I wonder if they hand out Serie A DVD's in Special Needs classes, it would explain a lot.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

well whatever, if milan gets a dmf in jan, i see them winning arsenal, let see what arsenal do in the january transfer, it is certainly gonna be a great match. i want milan to take revenge. it gonna suck if we get eliminated by an english team 4th time in a row, for the past 4 season we faced in the last 16 an english team and got eliminated, i hope this changes next year


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

arsenal will beat milan over two legs, especially if robin is fit.

also wilshere may be returning near enough that match.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Didn't Wenger say Wilshere's back mid-February? I remember hearing the CL ties are on something like the 22nd February?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

W.4.E said:


> arsenal will beat milan over two legs, especially if robin is fit.
> 
> also wilshere may be returning near enough that match.


if pato is fit and we get a dmf and lb, i can see things going the other way. and flamini is returning. let see who wins.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

wilshere managed to go head to head with the barca midfield practically single handedly

could be fun to see him take on a non existent midfield


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

pato has never impressed me, everytime i've seen him play he is piss poor, maybe i've caught him on a few of his bad days?

tbh the champs league doesn't interest me as much as the europa (because Real, Barca or Munich to walk it), whereas the europa has city and united making channel 5 (COLLYMORE!) worth watching at least twice a month.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> wilshere managed to go head to head with the barca midfield practically single handedly
> 
> could be fun to see him take on a non existent midfield


Non-existant? What about their huge Mr.X summer signing aka Alberto Aquilani?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

if we are full team and not with half team out like last year arsenal doesn't stand a chance, in 2008 we had a weak team we finished 5th this time is totally different + arsenal got no fabregas

@Seb Aquilani was superb this season for your info


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> if we are full team and not with half team out like last year arsenal doesn't stand a chance, in 2008 we had a weak team we finished 5th this time is totally different + arsenal got no fabregas
> 
> @Seb Aquilani was superb this season for your info


but now they have jenkinson and everyone knows Jenkinson > Milan


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

with pato, boateng, ibra + nocerino speed + aquilani great crosses i dont why milan would not score against an atrocious defence of arsenal. but if we play mbv or amrosini or bonera or antonini we are screwed, we need a lb, a dmf. 

and seb, aquilani was not mr x


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

milan's attack makes very little sense to me

you intentionally buy guys who are overrated, while at the same time playing one of the fastest strikers in the world as well as one of the slowest

im pretty convinced ibra is one of the few men john terry can actually outrun


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

we have the best attacking record in serie this season, we scored the most goals. 2 goals more than arsenal with same games played, pretty obvious you know nothing about milan.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

redeadening said:


> milan's attack makes very little sense to me
> 
> you intentionally buy guys who are overrated, while at the same time playing one of the fastest strikers in the world as well as one of the slowest
> 
> im pretty convinced ibra is one of the few men john terry can actually outrun


Ibra ok he isn't that fast but for the rest he is a perfect striker strong,tall,great technique(only messi and ronaldo are better)and great assist man


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i know quite alot abit milan. one of my friends is a huge milan fan.

im just saying. your buys and striking options are odd. between cassano, robinho, ibra, inzaghi, and pato you see absolutely no pattern

And i really dont see how he's that great of a striker if he isnt that fast. i mean isnt speed REALLY important for strikers?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

redeadening said:


> i know quite alot abit milan. one of my friends is a huge milan fan.
> 
> im just saying. your buys and striking options are odd. between cassano, robinho, ibra, inzaghi, and pato you see absolutely no pattern


and we still score a lot of goals. ibra scored 10 goals in 12 games(even though 5 were penalties) plus 4 goals in 4 games in champions league, so it does not matter if he is not fast, he score goals which is more important.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

so much for the best defensive league in the world


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

it is actually a good record, so any problem?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Ibra has never impressed me either, he was terrible for sweden against england and every game i see him in he plays slowly and doesn't try to get on the ball. he may score but serie A isn't the toughest league in the world


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

redeadening said:


> i know quite alot abit milan. one of my friends is a huge milan fan.
> 
> im just saying. your buys and striking options are odd. between cassano, robinho, ibra, inzaghi, and pato you see absolutely no pattern
> 
> And i really dont see how he's that great of a striker if he isnt that fast. i mean isnt speed REALLY important for strikers?


if you have other qualities no + he he dominated Serie A in 6 seasons he won 6 leagues


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

W.4.E said:


> Ibra has never impressed me either, he was terrible for sweden against england and every game i see him in he plays slowly and doesn't try to get on the ball. he may score but serie A isn't the toughest league in the world


1st it was just a game
2nd the other sweden players are average
3rd messi for example with argentina he never impresses


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

W.4.E said:


> Ibra has never impressed me either, he was terrible for sweden against england and every game i see him in he plays slowly and doesn't try to get on the ball. he may score but serie A isn't the *toughest league* in the world


that is true, but still scoring 33 goals in 15 games is good. plus, ibra is old, he is 30 yrs old, so he is slow. and sweden players are average. put messi there instead of ibra and he wont impress.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

argentina seriously need to rethink their entire team. because currently, its not working, at all


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nitromalta said:


> lavezzi has a clause of 31 mln who pays that gets the player
> 
> 
> congrats you won the award of the most stupid user of the year


idk, you taking my post seriously probably puts you into favouritism for the award.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

reymisteriofan said:


> that is true, but still scoring 33 goals in 15 games is good. plus, ibra is old, he is 30 yrs old, so he is slow. and sweden players are average. put messi there instead of ibra and he wont impress.


Sweden's players are better than Ireland's and Robbie Keane has a far better goal scoring rate at international level.

Keane - 53/114
Zlatan - 28/74

Zlatan's just overrated. He's good, no doubt but he's not fantastic.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Nige™;10750373 said:


> Sweden's players are better than Ireland's and Robbie Keane has a far better goal scoring rate at international level.
> 
> Keane - 53/114
> Zlatan - 28/74
> ...


this is international record, i dont know, i dont really think ireland is worst than sweden, or maybe. they are kind of the same level. i agree zlatan is good but not fantastic. but with milan he does well and score goals


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bump.

Arsenal-Milan tonight.
I think they're showing Lyon-Apoel here over Barca-Leverkusen tho. :|


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Bump.
> 
> *Arsenal-Milan tonight.*
> I think they're showing Lyon-Apoel here over Barca-Leverkusen tho. :|


nah thats tomorrow, Lyon v APOEL is the other one today


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

, fuck I've got class the day after tomorrow. Meh, college is overrated, right? RIGHT?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Probably wont be able to watch the Milan/Arsenal game as I have midterms. 

Today is a fresh start. There are absolutely zero excuses not to dominate the match today.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

except for leverkusen being a perfectly good team in their own right

will probably get up just for this match, hopefully ADLER is in beast mode.

still think barca will win, they're a class above


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Messi's recent goal scoring record in the Champions League is unbelievable, and I expect a backlash from him and Barca tonight.

Glad the game only clashes with Lyon/APOEL.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Kiz said:


> except for leverkusen being a perfectly good team in their own right
> 
> will probably get up just for this match, hopefully ADLER is in beast mode.
> 
> still think barca will win, they're a class above


They are out of form and missing Ballack. 

Xavi, Iniesta and Cesc are all rested. And we have attacking options in Alexis, Cuenca, Tello and Pedro. Not to mention Busquets is back also (I think). 

I would like to see 

Valdes
Alves Puyol Masch Abidal
Busquets 
Xavi Iniesta
Sanchez Messi Tello​


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I expect Leverkusen to get pretty badly beaten, over 2 legs. Not in the individual games. Barcelona fielded a weakened team against Osasuna, pretty much both eyes on the Champions League. So I expect a rested midfield to maul Leverkusen, more in dominance of possession than the score.

Think the more interesting tie is Lyon vs APOEL. APOEL played well against what was a very tricky group, with 3 dark horses. Can see them going to Lyon, defending with 9 men, and make sure the game is clean for the second leg in Cyprus. Lyon look a bit off the wagon, 8 losses in their domestic league, and a strange, very suspicious 7-1 win over Dinamo to qualify.

Better ties are tomorrow. Especially Milan and Arsenal. Zenit/Benfica would be a fun game to watch, but I don't have Sky.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Leverkusen beat Barcelona and I will mark out with my cock out.

:mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I expect Cesc and Mascherano to start over Busquets and Iniesta.

Hoping to see some more of Tello and :cuenca


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fergie says United aren't far away from Barca and Madrid...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Leverkusen beat Barcelona and I will mark out with my cock out.
> 
> :mark:



Nope, i hope barca smash them it would be typical barca not making it the final in the year united ain't even in it anymore :gun:

Barca vs real/bayern please and we win the greatest comp of all the europa i'll feel better :no:. Saying that i'd rather do well in the europa then endure another raping from barca.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

too bad united will be fisted by THE GREAT DEVANTE COLE who will win the golden boot and score a hat trick in the final. it's destiny.

(may or may not happen)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't you mean tevez, so do city fans still hate the cunt even though he does want back?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Roll on Thursday :side:.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> Fergie says United aren't far away from Barca and Madrid...


I lol'd at this.

I'll give him the benefit of the doubt of Barca, simply because our form has been so poor over the past month and a half. Madrid however would absolutely DESTROY United in their current form.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Don't you mean tevez, so do city fans still hate the cunt even though he does want back?


the majority of what i've read harbour strong dislike for him, yet recognise he's incredibly talented. i assume if he comes back and if he fires us to the title all will be forgiven.

not sure that bagging the club, manager and fans and talking up united in interviews will help win us back though.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rooney fucked us over last season but United fans soon forgot about it when he helped the team win the league. Some fans still feel iffy about Rooney and it's tainted his image a little but the majority have moved on.

If Tevez comes back and scores a few goals that help win the league, I'd assume the majority of City fans will forgive and forget as well.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Rooney didn't refuse to play and feck off to stay at home for 5 months. I don't see real City fans forgiving him, and they shouldn't.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

saved us 9 mil in wages.

fact is we've shown we dont even need tevez to get to the top. just because mancini is saying he'll play him doesnt mean he will.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Questioning the club's ambition just to get a fat new contract, it's not as shitty as not helping your team-mates when their 2-0 down against Bayern and pissing off for a few months but it's still shitty.

Both incidents boil down to the same thing, selfishness.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

personally i wont forgive tevez for what he did, but you'll be surprised what might happen be forgiven from supporters of a success starved club if he fires in the winner to guarantee us the title.

this kind of thing has happened in local clubs down here i support (players just leaving midseason, not honouring contracts, holding up clubs for more money) so im kind of indifferent to it happening in a way.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I wonder how the other players will react to him coming back. The last thing City need right now is someone to come in and cause unrest. It may cost them the title, and they don't need him tbh.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

> Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson is adamant his side would have reached the Champions League final had they successfully qualified from the group stage this season.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Tevez led City to their most successful season in 30 odd years last season, so he knows what he is doing. If he can get back to his best, then all will be forgiven.

If Mancini does give Tevez game time, I'm expecting him to destroy teams because he is that good on the pitch. Shame his attitude is what it is.

Hopefully, he has learnt the lesson though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Tevez led City to their most successful season in 30 odd years last season, so he knows what he is doing. If he can get back to his best, then all will be forgiven.
> 
> If Mancini does give Tevez game time, I'm expecting him to destroy teams because he is that good on the pitch. Shame his attitude is what it is.
> 
> Hopefully, he has learnt the lesson though.


They've had a better season without him though this year. Aguero's more than filled the void and others like Silva have stepped up. It's not all about Tevez anymore. They don't need him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Nige™;11021949 said:


> They've had a better season without him though this year. Aguero's more than filled the void and others like Silva have stepped up. It's not all about Tevez anymore. They don't need him.


Except he is better than Dzeko and Balotelli. Probably more clinical than Aguero too, who misses a lot these days.

He's a fucking twat, a talented one that is. And can certainly propel City to the title.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Aguero is better than Tevez. Much more creative and he's even banging them in.

City don't need him. Balotelli has been fantastic, if a liability (though at least he turns up). Dzeko is a decent player against bad defences, and there's a lot of those in the PL. Plus, City can just go throw some cash at someone else at the end of the season. They could always bring Adebayor back into the fold, and I expect Higuain to be a Premier League player next season.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd say Tevez of the last couple of years is better than Aguero but isn't the latter still in his early 20's? If he isn't better already then he certainly will be in a few years.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You only have to look at how much better City are than they were last season with him in the team, and how fucking inept Atletico look without him, even when they bought Falcao to replace Forlan (an improvement) as their main striker. Links up much better with Silva, he's better on the ball, more creative and scores just as many goals as Tevez.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Vader13 said:


> I'd say Tevez of the last couple of years is better than Aguero but isn't the latter still in his early 20's? If he isn't better already then he certainly will be in a few years.


He's 23 which is somewhat mindblowing. 

If anyone were to ask me who the best striker in the world will be in 3-4 years time, I would say Aguero.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Madrid were fucking desperate for Aguero, and I expect them to go back in for him. Atletico just wouldn't sell to Madrid though, even though I think City met his release clause to get him. I remember hearing something about them trying to force something into his contract with City that stopped Madrid being able to buy him off them :lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

EGame said:


> Except he is better than Dzeko and Balotelli. Probably more clinical than Aguero too, who misses a lot these days.
> 
> He's a fucking twat, a talented one that is. And can certainly propel City to the title.


They're well on their way to the title anyway without him. He might be better than Dezko & Balotelli but they simply don't need him. The forwards they've got have taken them top and made themselves favourites for the title.

As good as he is, City don't need him. If he was going to come back, it'd be Aguero who'd drop out as I doubt he'd play them both. Mancini tends to go with Aguero/Dzeko or Aguero/Balotelli or just one of them. Dropping Aguero after the season he's had would be insane.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barcelona starting line-up. 

Valdés, Dani Alves, Fàbregas, Puyol, Iniesta, Alexis, Messi, Mascherano, Sergio, Adriano and Abidal.

I think it's time Pep tells us what's wrong with Xavi. That's what? 4/5 games now that he has been benched? I haven't heard of him being injured but he must be.

Glad Pique isn't playing, he's been woeful lately.

Edit: lol apparently Pique had an argument with Pep or something and isn't even in the squad. I'm actually glad. But apparently Tello isn't in the squad either


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We'll take Pique if you're looking to sell. And Xavi too if there is a problem.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> We'll take Pique if you're looking to sell. And Xavi too if there is a problem.


If Mr. Shakira keeps declining the way he is, I wouldn't have a problem with it. I hope he's a Roman favorite too. 

Xavi has a calf injury, we don't negotiate Xavi.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Holy crap Leverkusen are so awful. Worst team i've seen Barca play in a long time.

Regardless of what happens here, the Camp Nou leg will be a breeze.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Leverkusen parking the bus. :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SANCHEZZZZZZ


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lovely outside of the foot pass from Messi and another goal for Alexis. Say what you want about his performances, but the guy can score. Parking the bus doesn't work, and Leverkusen will be tired from chasing the ball so I expect a lot of chances after the first hour or so.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I no longer ant Leverkusen to win after that utterly embarrassing display.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> We'll take Pique if you're looking to sell. And Xavi too if there is a problem.


why play pique if you have cahill, luiz and terry


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

To think that if Leverkusen won in Genk, it'd be us playing Barcelona tonight. 

I would love to see that, Bosingwa showing Messi who is boss, and Meirelouda owning Xaviesta.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jesus christ.

SANCHEZ ON BEAST MODE


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Edgehead 26 said:


> To think that if Leverkusen won in Genk, it'd be us playing Barcelona tonight.
> 
> I would love to see that, Bosingwa showing Messi who is boss, and Meirelouda owning Xaviesta.


Damn  Shame we couldn't see more of this 










8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's even more urgent that this smiley is added.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Damn  Shame we couldn't see more of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Nuff said. Annoying part was im sure we would have beat United in the final under Guus.

Shows the decline of our team though, back then we could match Barcelona. Now... yeah.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

You also have to consider the fact Barca were still developing at the time


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pedro :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:leo

That would've been the goal of the tournament. Nothings going in for him atm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Surprised Busquets isn't playing dead!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

:leo got his goal, all is good in the world.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:leo

1 goal, 1 assist, hit the post from what would've the goal of the tournament. Best player on the pitch by a mile tonight, which is reassuring because apart from the odd moment of class, he's been under par so far this year (the game against Malaga an exception). Leverkusen got their act together after their embarrassing first half display, but the tie is over.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Sanchez, son I am proud. With his finishing...positioning I'm sure this man would be proud too..










Play like that all the time son.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WTF is that :lmao

Sanchez deserves a mention too. He's clinical in front of goal and that's something Barca have really needed recently. Also, as every bit he was good, Adriano was once again crap. Come get him Chelsea, you need a replacement for Malouda.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seb said:


> WTF is that :lmao
> 
> Sanchez deserves a mention too. He's clinical in front of goal and that's something Barca have really needed recently. Also, as every bit he was good, Adriano was once again crap. Come get him Chelsea, you need a replacement for Malouda.


That's Arab David Villa son. 

Sanchez was very Villa-esque today, especially on the second goal. His positioning alone was fantastic and he looked like a threat through the entire game. Desperately need him to play like that for the rest of the season, it was perfect. 

Messi was a monster today, but again he was unlucky infront of goal but did everything else. Admirable that Alves assisted Messi when he could have easily buried that himself. 

Abidal was poor today, and so was Adriano. 

Glad to see Pedro back too, slowing working his way back into the team. Iniesta and Busquests were a bit rough on the edges but will no doubt be back to full tier very soon. 

Overall I'm thrilled with the performance, even more thrilled that it was an away game and we managed to do what we did.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Nige™ said:


> They've had a better season without him though this year. Aguero's more than filled the void and others like Silva have stepped up. It's not all about Tevez anymore. They don't need him.


You can't ignore the dynamics here. Last season, ManC weren't a top team competing for the PL title and the CL. This season they are. It's called progression. That has nothing to do with Tevez. Have you seen those defensive tactics--by Mancini this season--he famously deployed last season? The objectives are different.

I agree with EGame. He is much better than Mario and Dzeko. I won't say Man City don't need him. The 2-point gap isn't a historic gap and with Manchester United on their back, it's not like the league is a forgone conclusion. Aguero is a much better technical player than Tevez, but Tevez is a more influential player. With age and experience, Aguero will end up as an all-time great; however, at this point, City need ALL they can to capture the league.

What they don't need is arrogance.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

EGame said:


> That's Arab David Villa son.
> 
> Sanchez was very Villa-esque today, especially on the second goal. His positioning alone was fantastic and he looked like a threat through the entire game. Desperately need him to play like that for the rest of the season, it was perfect.
> 
> ...


I thought







was fantastic and :andres was quiet, though was spraying some nice passes around. Cesc had his best game in ages playing in Xavi's position. Which is how I thought he'd be used when we bought him (back-up for :xavi though getting plenty of games due to :xavi's dodgy knee that stops him playing too often).

Interesting that :leo has "struggled" for goals away from home in La Liga this season (just 4 goals compared to 19 at home) but he's scored 7 goals away from home already in the Champions League this season, in fact his last 11 goals at the Champions League have not been at the Camp Nou and he's scored in 6 consecutive away games. 

Another interesting stat was that :rooney was 5th on that list of all time CL knockout stage goal scorers with 14 goals, only 4 behind Raul and Shevchenko, I expect him to be (a distant) second to :leo by the time their careers are done. Assuming Man Utd can find a way to get out of the group stage in the future









Abidal was okay, idk what he was trying to do for the goal though, just throw yourself in the way of the ball like :terry would've done. Adriano is terrible. The sooner







is fit and firing again so I don't have to see that waste of space on the pitch, the better.







just needs to keep on finding the net.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Sanchez was great last night, hopefully it continues that in the incoming games because Barcelona needs that right now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You're doing it wrong, Seb. It's supposed to be their initials and numbers, not their faces.

Arsenal/Milan should be interesting. Too bad Nitro Malta and RMF have been wished all the best in their future endeavours.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

At least we'll have all the wacky Arsenal fans doing their best to talk like :wenger


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Giggs isnt going to amsterdam :no:, no evra or berbatov either

Pogba and Fryers are the only young players going, so it will probably be quite a strong team


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

No Berba? 

I don't mind Giggs not going, even if it would have been his 900th game, give him a rest. Same with Evra, needs a rest too.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Wenger has a dilemma tonight as always with the defence. Gibbs is back but it's bad enough playing anyone after a long break out for a huge CL game at the San Siro but especially with an injury prone player like Gibbs. If Per was fit the back 4 would choose itself but I would be tempted to move Verm to CB and Gibbs into LB. Coquelin was superb against Fulham at LB but he's still error prone in the FB position but wouldn't mind him playing there. Ideally, if Coquelin were to play I would hope it would be replacing Song and Song going into CB with Verm at LB. If it is BS-LK-TV-KG then that will be one of the very few times we've been able to field our 1st choice back 4 this season. Here's a superb article on Laurent Koscielny by the ever consistent Jack Pitt-Brooke: http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/european/how-koscielny-became-prince-of-the-emirates-6917448.html Not many words left to describe how good he has been this season, superb find by Arsenal.

It will be a tough game no doubt, but I think we will win, only by a one goal margin though. 1-0 my prediction, I think it will be tight and you would be dumb to discount Zlatan after he tore us apart when he played for FCB against us. Walcott is always dangerous against international defences so fancy him to have a decent game. Milan have a lot of players out, as we do, but I think our XI is still stronger and we should take advantage. They haven't been their best recently and we have already beaten them in the San Siro, even though I suppose we haven't been at our best either.

Various journos saying the pitch is poor, re-laid on monday. Typical to do that with Arsenal rolling in, I hope to God it isn't like Sunderland and we end up with another Per type injury.


Can't wait to watch City, United and Spurs in the Champions League though. Three great draws as always. Oh, wait.........


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Is this how you try to make yourself feel better about Arsenal's season?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

top of the league.

oh it hurts, it hurts.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> Wenger has a dilemma tonight as always with the defence. Gibbs is back but it's bad enough playing anyone after a long break out for a huge CL game at the San Siro but especially with an injury prone player like Gibbs. If Per was fit the back 4 would choose itself but I would be tempted to move Verm to CB and Gibbs into LB. Coquelin was superb against Fulham at LB but he's still error prone in the FB position but wouldn't mind him playing there. Ideally, if Coquelin were to play I would hope it would be replacing Song and Song going into CB with Verm at LB. If it is BS-LK-TV-KG then that will be one of the very few times we've been able to field our 1st choice back 4 this season. Here's a superb article on Laurent Koscielny by the ever consistent Jack Pitt-Brooke: http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/european/how-koscielny-became-prince-of-the-emirates-6917448.html Not many words left to describe how good he has been this season, superb find by Arsenal.
> 
> It will be a tough game no doubt, but I think we will win, only by a one goal margin though. 1-0 my prediction, I think it will be tight and you would be dumb to discount Zlatan after he tore us apart when he played for FCB against us. Walcott is always dangerous against international defences so fancy him to have a decent game. Milan have a lot of players out, as we do, but I think our XI is still stronger and we should take advantage. They haven't been their best recently and we have already beaten them in the San Siro, even though I suppose we haven't been at our best either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/chrisbevan/2012/02/clarence_seedorf_keen_for_euro.html

Pity the FORZA TWINS have been banned, they'd love that stats table.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

yeak bulk, i cry myself to sleep every time i see we're 4th, in milan tonight and still in the fa cup. then i look at lolerpool, yes, you aren't in the CL but at leasy you're in the EL, right? oh.









henry v inter <3 how wonderful. 






just seen our record in italy. pretty good. if we can match our performance v udinese we won't lose tonight.





Were the FORZAMILAN guys banned? what happened to them?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

So you're saying this is an acceptable season then? Gunner is far more rational at this point.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

for how bad liverpool have been arsenal are only 4 points ahead :lmao

so bad


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If RVP gets injured then Arsenal are completely fucked - Gervinho couldn't finish to save his life, Arshavin never plays where he wants, Stevie Wonder has a better final ball than Walcott and Wilshere will probably be opening christmas presents before he plays again. Liverpool picked up form without their best player - I'd not bet against them finishing above Arsenal.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

butbutbut arsenal arent a 1 man team! just because he basically scores all their goals and is the reason they arent facing midtable mediocrity is because of all the valuable goals from all their other players.

like um. uh. erm. you know, that guy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Arsenal will win this tie and then get knocked out by Barcelona in the next round.

There's only so much RVP + 10 others can do.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

To think RVP has basically scored nearly half of Arsenal's goals this season (21/22 out of 48) without him they would probably be about 8th/9th. Frankly Liverpool have been Bad but I'd say Arsenal have been worse. With the amount of times we have drawn they should be way ahead of us.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> To think RVP has basically scored nearly half of Arsenal's goals this season (21/22 out of 48) without him they would probably be about 8th/9th. Frankly Liverpool have been Bad but I'd say Arsenal have been worse. With the amount of times we have drawn they should be way ahead of us.


Before the game when he got 3 goals and 2 assists, he'd been involved in something like 63% of Arsenal's goals this season. Crazy high. I think Dempsey was just over 50% as the next highest. Contrast that with Cristiano Ronaldo at Madrid, who is averaging more than a goal a game in the league this season, but if you took all his goals out Madrid would still be 5 points ahead of Barcelona.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> To think RVP has basically scored nearly half of Arsenal's goals this season (21/22 out of 48) without him they would probably be about 8th/9th. Frankly Liverpool have been Bad but I'd say Arsenal have been worse. With the amount of times we have drawn they should be way ahead of us.


So you think Arsenal have been worse b/c Liverpool keeps drawing?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> So you think Arsenal have been worse b/c Liverpool keeps drawing?


Not because we have been drawing Just that they have just been worse in general as a team. essentially they have been a one man team. You take away RVP's goals and They would probably be around the 7th/8th position mark. The guy is more or less keeping the club competitive.

Similar to how Gerrard was keeping us competitive a few years back.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, that's true but that shouldn't matter. If you take Messi out of Barcelona, they wouldn't dominate nearly as much. They'd still be top class but the difference would certainly be felt. It's pretty much the same, just that Arsenal's level are a lot lower.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Not because we have been drawing Just that they have just been worse in general as a team. essentially they have been a one man team. You take away RVP's goals and They would probably be around the 7th/8th position mark. The guy is more or less keeping the club competitive.
> 
> Similar to how Gerrard was keeping us competitive a few years back.


hmm yeah but RVP plays for Arsenal, you can't say "RVP's contributions don't count because he's been their best player".


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They won't count towards Arsenal next season. :balo2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> Can't wait to watch City, United and Spurs in the Champions League though. Three great draws as always. Oh, wait.........


Can't wait to see Arsenal compete for the title.

:arn2

Can't wait to see Arsenal get into the Champion's League spots.

:arn2

Can't wait to see Arsenal get into the Europa League.

:arn2

Can't wait to see Arsenal get into Europe through fair play.

:arn2

Can't wait to see van Persie at Arsenal next season.

:arn2

Can't wait to keep using Arn Anderson.

:arn2 :arn2 :arn2 :arn2 :arn2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

HAZARD IS COMING (to Spurs)


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I think Hazard is just tempting Madrid/Barca into signing him with the Tottenham marketing.

I think the reality quotient is what sets apart Stringer's "jab" from the "counter jabs" he's endured thus far.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Giggs is not going to amsterdam, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO the women will not be giggsy'd


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gaitan has been utterly shocking for Benfica, worst player on the pitch thus far.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Gaitan has been utterly shocking for Benfica, worst player on the pitch thus far.


Gaitán is a good player... but he is pretty arrogant and spoiled. He tends to get a bit lazy against "weaker" opponents. I was expecting a good match from him today, since it's, you know, the Champions League. But yet... :no:


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Seb said:


> Arsenal will win this tie and then get knocked out *by *Barcelona in the next round.
> 
> There's only so much RVP + 10 others can do.


This. I guarandamntee that Arsenal will face Barcelona at some point in the competition, seeing as it's a VERY watchable clash after all.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Would like to see the current chelsea side face barca :terry

United and arsenal have been on the end of the beatings.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Right, off to watch the game. Not coming back for millenia if we lose.

The pitch is looking in terrible condition, especially on the wings. I'm fairly sure this has been done on purpose as they know they are vulnerable to pace attacking on their wings, shocking. People say blaming pitch for losses are excuses, a lot of the time they are, but we could have easily lost to Sunderland to a freak goal caused by another shocking pitch. I think Wenger will alter his team to ensure no high profile injuries on flanks. I've heard Rosicky is coming in for AOC, and Gibbs is in for FB. Sensible choices, Rosicky a lot more experienced and will keep ball well, more suited to a big away game in CL. Think AOC could come on late and cause some problems for Milan.

Saying Arsenal is "RvP + 10 others" is one of the most laughable generalizations I've seen on the forum. Seb looked an absolute idiot when trying to say his reasons for it when I responded by asking why other teams are different with 1 main goal scorer like Newcastle, and said Newcastle are different because they have other players who have played well. Do you not remember the second half of last season, and the early part of this season when RvP was banging them in for fun but we couldn't win a game to save our lives. You could understand if we were were defending poorly and getting bailed out by RvP waltzing past 6 defenders before scoring every game but if you look at most of his goals they are simple tap ins from a world class poacher. There is zero difference from us to Newcastle in terms of the importance of a main striker. Although it's an easy scapegoat that's used every season, it's been Cesc/Henry being the 1 man team before. Of course they all played in goal, defended, and set up their own goals. Without Koscielny we'd be in just as bad a position than if we didn't have RvP. Yes, RvP would still be scoring but we'd be leaking goals a lot more.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Zenit have best team goal of the Champions League wrapped up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

D'Angelo said:


> Saying Arsenal is "RvP + 10 others" is one of the most laughable generalizations I've seen on the forum. Seb looked an absolute idiot when trying to say his reasons for it when I responded by asking why other teams are different with 1 main goal scorer like Newcastle, and said Newcastle are different because they have other players who have played well. Do you not remember the second half of last season, and the early part of this season when RvP was banging them in for fun but we couldn't win a game to save our lives. You could understand if we were were defending poorly and getting bailed out by RvP waltzing past 6 defenders before scoring every game but if you look at most of his goals they are simple tap ins from a world class poacher. There is zero difference from us to Newcastle in terms of the importance of a main striker. Although it's an easy scapegoat that's used every season, it's been Cesc/Henry being the 1 man team before. Of course they all played in goal, defended, and set up their own goals. Without Koscielny we'd be in just as bad a position than if we didn't have RvP. Yes, RvP would still be scoring but we'd be leaking goals a lot more.


RVP is involved in 63% of your goals. FAR higher than Ba is at Newcastle. They've even just gone and got Cisse as well. Who's your goalscorer without RVP? Chamakh? :

If you didn't have RVP, you'd be 7th (at best). Sorry you can't see that, but you will next season when RVP leaves for a bigger club. You might even finish 7th this season anyway.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

D'Angelo said:


> Saying Arsenal is "RvP + 10 others" is one of the most laughable generalizations I've seen on the forum. Seb looked an absolute idiot when trying to say his reasons for it when I responded by asking why other teams are different with 1 main goal scorer like Newcastle, and said Newcastle are different because they have other players who have played well. Do you not remember the second half of last season, and the early part of this season when RvP was banging them in for fun but we couldn't win a game to save our lives. You could understand if we were were defending poorly and getting bailed out by RvP waltzing past 6 defenders before scoring every game but if you look at most of his goals they are simple tap ins from a world class poacher. There is zero difference from us to Newcastle in terms of the importance of a main striker. Although it's an easy scapegoat that's used every season, it's been Cesc/Henry being the 1 man team before. Of course they all played in goal, defended, and set up their own goals. Without Koscielny we'd be in just as bad a position than if we didn't have RvP. Yes, RvP would still be scoring but we'd be leaking goals a lot more.


It's a fair point, how many players has RVP taken on to score? How many goals has he scored from outside the box? Would he have as many goals if he was playing for Wigan for example? And even if he was doing all that, like I said it doesn't really matter from an Arsenal fan's perspective if one player is the stand out player. I do think he's one of the world's best strikers I'm just making a point here.

You can say that if some of the other Arsenal players had been better they would have been closer to the league title, but so what? You think Arsenal fans would prefer RVP to be off form or injured and Arsenal to be in 8th/9th, just so their own players could be classed as more 'even'?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> Without Koscielny we'd be in just as bad a position than if we didn't have RvP. Yes, RvP would still be scoring but we'd be leaking goals a lot more.


:lmao

Without RVP you'd be fucked, end of. Without Koscielny you might leak a few more goals but you wouldn't miss him anywhere near as much as you'd miss RVP.

The difference between having RVP and not would be huge and that may become a reality very soon, especially if you don't finish in the top four. You're lucky Chelsea & Liverpool are just as wank as you are. God I hope Newcastle finish 4th.8*D


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The only other player in your entire team who you can't afford an injury to, besides RVP, is the goalkeeper as Almunia and Fabianski are the worst back up keepers that have ever existed in any sport that requires a goalkeeper.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Arsenal are reliant on RVP but not overly so if they managed to get a very competent replacement (Higuain for example). They have a very good sqaud. Arteta in particular is criminally underrated.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Szczesny; Sagna, Vermaelen, Koscielny, Gibbs; Arteta, Ramsey, Song; Walcott, RVP, Rosicky.

:lmao Is Rosicky playing out on the wing?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Only footballs can play on the wing.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rosicky over AOC and Henry? :terry

Other than that, looks like the strongest line up :wenger could've picked.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> Rosicky over AOC and Henry? :terry
> 
> *Other than that, looks like the strongest line up :wenger could've picked.*


thats like saying some chick is the hottest girl in idaho

its a meaningless statement


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Vader13 said:


> The only other player in your entire team who you can't afford an injury to, besides RVP, is the goalkeeper as Almunia and Fabianski are the worst back up keepers that have ever existed in any sport that requires a goalkeeper.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd have Turnbull over those two clowns though. Barely.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seedorf legend subbed early.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Prince :troll


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Class goal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PRINCE


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Come on Arsenal, sort it out.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Arsenal creating absolutely nothing, painful to watch.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

That Boateng goal was amazing stuff. 

Lolarsenal. Sort it out :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Not sure who is worse robinho or walcott.


hahaha and then he scores.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Not sure who is worse robinho or walcott.



There's your answer :troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

ROBINHO

Edit: :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> There's your answer :troll


haha my timing was amazing.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

2-0, Arsenal have been awful. Exactly what they deserve.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Poor Play for Sagna, took it for granted that Ibra was going to given outside by the Assistant and then when he realised that he wasn't he was too far away from Ibra.

Even the Under 10's I referee know to play to the whistle


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fullbacks getting no cover for gunners.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Fuck this shit. And now, Koscielny is injured...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Henry and Oxlade available, start walcott and rosicky :wenger


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Has Walcott touched the ball?

This game could be 4 or 5.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Zlatan>>>>>RVP 





:troll


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I bet Benny Hill music is all that goes through Djourou's head when he's trying to defend. Clueless fucker.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Henry and Oxlade available, start walcott and rosicky :wenger


DEM TACTICS :troll


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Despite what went down in 2002 (World Cup), Roy Keane's definitely Irish. An explosion goes off in the stadium and not a single fuck was given...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So awful.

Cheap summer and winter gets you today.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

What the fuck is this?

Arsene totally destroyed any chance we had with his inept team selection.

We are making Milan look like freakin Barcelona. Why didn't Oxlade start? Why did Ramsey start?

Only Rosicky has been good. The rest have been shocking. We have to bring in Henry and Arshavin immediately. RVP is way too isolated up front and Ramsey is doing his best impression of screwing up and jumping around like a bean.

Damn... Wenger got this all wrong tactically. In Europe, again...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kazz said:


> Despite what went down in 2002 (World Cup), Roy Keane's definitely Irish. An explosion goes off in the stadium and not a single fuck was given...


Wait....what?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Wait....what?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Keane icon needed.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

You know your team sucks when ROBIHNO has scored twice against you


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ITS THE PITCHES FAULT, IT'S THE PITCH!

Robinho on a hat-trick.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Robinho is very underrated on here. He's anything but shit. Lazy and a poor attitude but he's got amazing ability.

That's game and probably tie.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

:lmao

Dat Arsenal player doing the JT :terry


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm done with Arsenal until the board actually gives a damn. 

Until them, fuck them.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:wenger


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> Robinho is very underrated on here. He's anything but shit. Lazy and a poor attitude but he's got amazing ability.
> 
> That's game and probably tie.


The guy is just very hit and miss. Which is like you said probably due to his laziness. When he wants to be he can be great when he wants to but he just doesn't seem to have the desire to do so.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

"...And I beat them with Crouch"

:arry


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't worry Arsenal fans, Stringer will give you all positives and the hope you need later. In Arsene We Trust!:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Don't worry Arsenal fans, Stringer will give you all positives and the hope you need later. In Arsene We Trust!:lmao


Please let gunner show up tonight and unleash a tirade on the gunners.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nige™;11026987 said:


> Don't worry Arsenal fans, Stringer will give you all positives and the hope you need later. In Arsene We Trust!:lmao


I'm awaiting Gunner and his "Sell the whole team, Spend a shitload of money and sack Arsene!" Speech


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gunner is witnessing this demolition in person.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Robinho is very underrated on here. He's anything but shit. Lazy and a poor attitude but he's got amazing ability.
> 
> That's game and probably tie.


Do you always judge players off one game? I remember you saying Mascherano had been a let down/didn't fit in at Barcelona the other day after I pointed out he was poor in the Osasuna game. Robinho had as many goals this season as Torres before tonight, he's trash and has one good game (i.e. this one) for every 20 bad ones.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Gunner is witnessing this demolition in person.


Or at a KFC.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Do you always judge players off one game? I remember you saying Mascherano had been a let down/didn't fit in at Barcelona the other day after I pointed out he was poor in the Osasuna game. Robinho had as many goals this season as Torres before tonight, he's trash and has one good game (i.e. this one) for every 20 bad ones.


No, not at all.

Robinho is inconsistent, but he's not that bad. He's also not a striker, so goalscoring isn't quite as vital as it is with Torres. He's had some good performances this season, this is not the first.

My point with Mascherano wasn't more that he's been poor but just that I don't think he's at the best club for him. He was one of the worlds best holding midfielders and now doesn't even come up in the discussion because he's effectively a part time CB.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ibrahimovic making a mockery of the English morons who think he's useless, which he's done before against Arsenal.

Top class player.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> No, not at all.
> 
> Robinho is inconsistent, but he's not that bad. He's also not a striker, so goalscoring isn't quite as vital as it is with Torres. He's had some good performances this season, this is not the first.
> 
> My point with Mascherano wasn't more that he's been poor but just that I don't think he's at the best club for him. He was one of the worlds best holding midfielders and now doesn't even come up in the discussion because he's effectively a part time CB.


He's basically a striker. He doesn't really play on the wing anymore like he did at times for Madrid, and he's usually as far up the pitch as Ibra is. It's not like he provides assists either and he definitely doesn't track back.

As for Mascherano, he's been superb at CB, and deserves to start there over Pique at the moment. Guardiola even said he was the best CB at the club a few months back. The reason he doesn't get games as a holding midfielder is obviously because he's got Busquets ahead of him, who is a better player. I suppose I see your point from that context, but I don't agree with it.

Ibra however, IS a very good player, but he doesn't show up enough in the Champions League. He scored before against Arsenal but hasn't found the net on the other 13 occasions he's faced English teams.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Penalty :lmao. 

If this goes in then there is more or less no point Arsenal turning up for the 2nd leg

Edit

Ibra!! Well thats one tie down. Do Us proud next week Chelsea plz.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Penalty...IBRA.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Zlatan!!!!!!!!!! nice.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Class player. Deserved his goal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Looked like a dive tbh. Need to see a replay.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cannot believe this is Henry's last game for Arsenal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ahahaha listen to the commentators, they sound like they wanna cry.

Fuck off with that because it's an english team biased crap.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

:lmao at the PA guy shotuing Zlatan


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

FORZA MILAN, hahhahah typical english team are terrible


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

FOUR-ZA MILAN!!!

Arsenal bringing the lols yet again.:lmao

It's so funny that Tottenham did these year ago. The only difference is Nocerino too right, and maybe Mexes!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

My face and palm are in alignment at this performance.

And that shot just sums it up.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Rosicky :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> FOUR-ZA MILAN!!!
> 
> Arsenal bringing the lols yet again.:lmao
> 
> It's so funny that Tottenham did these year ago. The only difference is Nocerino too right, and maybe Mexes!


and spurs had crouch.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Where's Nitromalta when you need him. 

Also shame Reymysteriofan got humbled. Would be nice to see Stringer get owned after what he said about beating Milan 8*D




WWE_TNA said:


> and spurs had crouch.


Psh Clearly Crouch > RVP & Henry combined :troll


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Where's Nitromalta when you need him.
> 
> Also shame Reymysteriofan got humbled. Would be nice to see Stringer get owned after what he said about beating Milan 8*D
> 
> ...


Best thing is, RMF went on for ages how milan attack would hammer the arsenal defence and i don't think anyone took him seriously, shame on us.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Only thing Arselol have left now is the *F*uck *A*ll Cup. How appropriate.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Only thing Arselol have left now is the *F*uck *A*ll Cup. How appropriate.


Sunderland will see to that.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao Nitromalta got humbled RMF got humbled :lmao

:troll Stringer to be next


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was the 90 minute equivalent of our last 5 minutes against City in the 6-1 match. Gutless and no heart from Arsenal.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

FORZA MILAN


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

ARSENAL FANS! Turn on ITV1 + 1, you're still in the game and have everything to play for


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

We have them right where we want them.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

"Imagine the worst situation - we lose Fabregas and Nasri. You cannot convince people you are ambitious after that. You cannot pretend you are a big club. A big club holds onto its big players and gives a message out to all the other big clubs that they just cannot come in and take [players] away from you." - Arsene Wenger


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

I feel bad for the fans who travelled, Thierry and Robin. The others can ALL go FUCK themselves : Wenger, the staff, the players, ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Arsene got this ALL messed up. Certainly, one of his worst tactical approaches ever. We lost without the ball being kicked.

This is what happens when you persist with players like Ramsey, despite the fact that he isn't good enough for Arsenal. That and a whole lot of tactical mishaps. Why didn't Arshavin play tonight? He would have been a much better option than Oxo during that period of the match because we desperately needed creativity.

This is ridiculous. No way back for us. We're going to score 4 against Milan at the Emirates with this team and these shitty tactics? Thank you very much.

Goodbye Champions League. Yet again, we are out of the competition due to our manager's superb tactics.

FA Cup, here we come... Wait, we're going to that ground again. Ugh...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

right thats the warm up games done for the week, tomorrow its time for the proper european competition :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> right thats the warm up games done for the week, tomorrow its time for the proper european competition :side:


To fucking right. 






:no:


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

We had a chance at the beginning but no we fuck this game up and bang 4 fucking nil. Arsenal were atrocious absolutely horrendous we sold Fabregas and Nasri and buy Who? Fucking Arteta and Benayoun. So let me get this straight we sold two world class midfielders, Actually wait we sold one and got robbed off the other and bought two average (Average as in benayoun but Arteta is a very underrated Midfielder he is a good Midfielder but not enough to fit Fabregas's boots.)I have only watched the first 38 minutes because I recorded the thing as I had football training and tbh Will watch the rest of the game later as my mate texted me that we got thrashed. Assuming the first 38 Minutes we did fuck all in attack, we had absolutely no creativity, Btw Walcott was fucking horrendous. Rosicky was rather good same with Arteta but he didn't look like his normal self. Ramsey was shit too. We rely too much on RVP and I bet you if we are knocked out by Milan unless some miracle happens. Goodbye Robin Van Persie just Like Nasri went and I bet you Wilshere would go in the future too. How far have Arsenal fallen since the Invincibles to Now. Arsene is still living off his achievements of the past. The only chance we have now is the F.A Cup.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

King Kenny said:


> "Imagine the worst situation - we lose Fabregas and Nasri. You cannot convince people you are ambitious after that. You cannot pretend you are a big club. A big club holds onto its big players and gives a message out to all the other big clubs that they just cannot come in and take [players] away from you." - Arsene Wenger


:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That lucky bastard Gunner, he got to skip this terrible display and went to KFC!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Once Wilshere returns he will be like a new signing. :wenger

Now we can focus on 4th in the league. :wenger

Pitch didn't allow us to play. :wenger

Chamberlain on form, play inconsistent Walcott. :wenger

Lose 4-0 to AC Milan, increased ticket prices next season. :wenger


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> To fucking right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too fucking right.

This time next week I'll be heading to the airport on the way to Valencia...You jelly gloryhunters? :balo2


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Once Wilshere returns he will be like a new signing. :wenger
> 
> Now we can focus on 4th in the league. :wenger
> 
> ...


He is the biggest troll


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Stringer, come on down.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow. I said I wouldn’t come back but that performance was 100x worse than I could have expected. In terms of goals conceded, not really that bad. 1st = poor GK and subsequent defending, amazing finish. 2nd = offside goal. 3rd = Verm slip on poor pitch. 4th = penalty. Milan alert and clinical. BUT in terms of performance, one of the most pathetic, gutless and no bottle performances from AFC I have ever seen, yes, much worse than the 8-2. That was with half a team, but this was just disastrous. Pitch fucked us up in wide positions in terms of creation and essentially made it easy for Milan to defend in central positions, but that doesn’t prevent being poor defensively or in the middle, or having a plan B to get around that hindrance i.e. being decent in the middle. There was no leadership, no passion, no drive, and no creativity, there just wasn’t… anything. Only player that can hold his head high was Kos, who was fabulous in his short time, but predictably he got injured which is a huge worry and a huge loss, we simply NEED him for the NLD and this season overall, without him we have no chance of 4th, especially now Per is injured who has been excellent recently we may have that clown Djourou playing. Gibbs was pretty good too, after coming back after 4mths, but the rest were generally horrific. Never big fan of giving away fans refunds, but I think maybe that should be the case today, if you’re not going to spend it on transfers, spend it on the fans.

On Milan, they were a different beast to the team that Spurs beat. They countered excellently and were 10x more organised than we could have hoped of being. Every time we got in possession they got in 2 banks of 4, Thiago Silva predictably cleaned everything up; they looked deadly every time going forward. Their midfield was far from a technical marvel but their power completely overtook Arsenal’s technical trio and made us redundant. Overall, they were very good tonight, but they are still only a ‘good’ side, not an amazing side, a side that Arsenal should be getting a result away against, not losing 4-0 against them. I still stand by my comments that we are a better side, one game doesn’t change that but this is bitterly disappointing and I as other AFC fans were expecting a lot more, we made them look a world class side, but for every bit as good as they were they really aren’t, however they do have much better strength in depth. An awful day at the office. 

Yes, as some Arsenal fans have pointed out the result could have turned out in a different way, had we had the penalty and Robinho’s 1st ruled off for offside, then it would have probably been 3-1, but it doesn’t matter anyway, that was an absolutely diabolical performance that is worse than any performance I can remember. The truth is this could destroy our confidence, and our season. It’s not the result that bothered me that much, but just generally how awful the performance was. If we lose against Sunderland, and don’t get at least 4 points from Scum/’Pool games we’re in deep trouble, I hope this doesn’t end up like the 4-4 last season that destroyed our season. This Arsenal side is perhaps the most inconsistent one I have ever witnessed. I said on the weekend it shown how far we come after the two opposing games in the North East, but this time last year we made Barca look like schoolboys in North London in the second half, and Milan have done it to us over the 90 minutes now. So, so frustrating. 

Good to see Wenger acknowledging the terrible performance, the least he deserves to give. "It wouldn't be fair for me to blame the pitch, even if it was disastrous. Our performance was the same level as the pitch". "It was a shocking result and a shocking performance. It's our worst night in Europe, mistake after mistake after mistake." Can’t remember him panning a team so much in a long time. He was let down massively by his players, not just the ones that have been criticised often, our most consistent performers Szczesny (maybe not so consistent recently, seems to have somehow lost confidence which I thought impossible at start of season), Sagna, Vermaelen, Arteta and RvP are all players who let us down, regardless of RvP’s possession, he could have used the ball a lot better whenever he got a hold of it. The big thing Wenger now needs to decide is whether to rest everyone v Milan or play first XI to save face, personally I would go for it and give them a game, we have about a 1% chance of qualifying but a good performance will instil a lot of confidence in the side regardless of whether we get into the QF. He needs to pick this team up off the floor and go forward and try to pick up some good results over the next few weeks. 

Still 'Pool fans laughing is lulz. Looking down on them in 7th, not even in Europe.










EDIT: @Squirrel, you forgot "We played with little bit on handbrake."









2nd EDIT: Forgot to say, the 07/08 Arsenal completely overran Milan with a very technical midfield, so it can be done. Although I'm starting to believe 07/08 Arsenal is better than both Manchester sides currently, English football quality really has dropped, we completely controlled that game at the San Siro and bullied them over the 2 legs, couldn't be further from the truth today.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

D'Angelo said:


> I still stand by my comments that we are a better side, one game doesn’t change that





> this time last year we made Barca look like schoolboys in North London in the second half


Highlights from Stringer's post for those who thought tl;dr.

Just need Gunner's reaction now, considering he was apparently at the game :


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

4 points difference son and still in with more chances of silverwear than you guys (even if it is pointless cups) 8*D

Also the 2nd goal was clear onside when I saw the replay. Abbiati also needs to get more credit tbh. Arsenal did have a few good chances and he made at least 2 good saves from what I can remember. Kept AC in the game at times for sure.

Edit

Yeah Gunner needs to get in here. I'd lol if he was at that Match. Should have just gone to KFC


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

>


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Truth be told: Arry was able to defeat Milan in both legs with PETER CROUCH, while Wenger got routed in the first with RVP.*

:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

trffic

you know who the real victim is? henry. that poor bastard, having to be seen with these losers in public


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

At least he won't have to be there for the next leg when they offically have to take the walk of shame. 

Shame RVP has to be there though. He doesn't deserve this either. Such a trffic lad.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

All four goals were lucky guys! It should have been 0-0!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The pitch was bad, i call for a replay! Arsenal can't lose 4-0. Thats just luck. All luck. They dominated the utter shit out of Barca last year, they'll come back. Just wait, 5-4 on aggregate, RVP getting all 5 by himself. You'll see. 

am i doing it right Stringer?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

redeadening said:


> trffic
> 
> you know who the real victim is? henry. that poor bastard, having to be seen with these losers in public







RVP wants one.


----------



## Unknown Stuntman (Feb 13, 2012)

Rush said:


> The pitch was bad, i call for a replay! Arsenal can't lose 4-0. Thats just luck. All luck. They dominated the utter shit out of Barca last year, they'll come back. Just wait, 5-4 on aggregate, RVP getting all 5 by himself. You'll see.
> 
> am i doing it right Stringer?


They can't lose 4-0 you say but Man Utd thrashed them 8-2. 
As Roy Keane said, "Arsenal have been going backwards in the last 12 months".


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Unknown Stuntman said:


> They can't lose 4-0 you say but Man Utd thrashed them 8-2.
> As Roy Keane said, "Arsenal have been going backwards in the last 12 months".


you're new, i'll fill you in. I'm a Liverpool fan, D'Angelo (former username stringer) is a hopeless Arsenal supporter who can't deal with the fact that Arsenal are a 1 man team and are on the decline. That post was entirely taking the piss :suarez1


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rush said:


> you're new, i'll fill you in. I'm a Liverpool fan, D'Angelo (former username stringer) is a hopeless Arsenal supporter who can't deal with the fact that Arsenal are a 1 man team and are on the decline. That post was entirely taking the piss :suarez1


I agree with you. Arsenal have been shocking for a while now and were well beaten by a far better team in Milan.

_Side-note:_ Andy Carroll is not Liverpool quality, from a Man Utd fan too. Kenny doesn't want to sell him as it'd be seen as a bad buy and Kenny wouldn't want to look bad for it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha arsenal

at least you have champions league, right?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kiz said:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha arsenal
> 
> at least you have champions league, right?


It's as good as over for their European adventures.
Maybe we'll meet in the Europa Final. (sounds awful doesn't it)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> At least he won't have to be there for the next leg when they offically have to take the walk of shame.
> 
> *Shame RVP has to be there though. He doesn't deserve this either. Such a trffic lad*.


Tbf no player on Arsenal deserved to go through that. Wenger fucked up big time with his tactics and the team in general was completely unmotivated.

It's truly an amazing thing that by the end of the season AVB will likely stand tall and be able to say that he had the best record in the CL out of all the PL teams.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

well Napoli are dumping Chelsea so i doubt it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rush said:


> well Napoli are dumping Chelsea so i doubt it.


Amen to that. Napoli are a side in the ascendancy.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

rofl Arsenal were gash this morning. Feel sorry for THE KING and RVP having to witness their team playing so poorly. 

The BIG GAME is clearly tonight when Utd/Ajax clash. 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

with some luck micah might get to start a european game!~!!~

big step in his career, hasnt done anything else of note. it's a joke that he didnt start any of the champions league games (i dont think)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ibra played really well last night.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Rush said:


> well Napoli are dumping Chelsea so i doubt it.


Neither team looks fantastic, so I don't think it'll be that black and white. Napoli has 3 wins in the last 10 league games, and are below Inter Milan. While Chelsea has 2 wins in the last 10 league games.

Will be a great match. Think AVB will get his tactics correct here.

Only saw the first half of Milan/Arsenal, and the correct team won. Arsenal were broken up every time in attack, they defended terribly and had no midfield, the marking was terrible and they gave Milan way too much space. Whereas Milan played very well. In my opinion, they are probably 3rd best pick for the Champions League.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

The Zenit V Benfica game was an absolute cracker! Crazy last ten minutes.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I won't blame Arsenal players for last night. I'll only blame Arsene Wenger. Yes, the players performed poorly, but we weren't playing Blackburn (sorry!), were we? Against AC Milan, Arsene had to get his tactics and team selection right and he failed utterly and miserably. Oxlade Chamberlain should have started, but in the second half, we needed the creativity of Arshavin, which we didn't get. I think this is the match that just shows how poor Ramsey is presently. When a midfield player finds it tough to touch the ball, get into the action, and disappears as a number 9--it's time to evaluate him.

This is has all the makings of Chelsea pulling off a triumphant CL run now. It just seems to be written in the scripts.

For the next leg, I'll say--go for it. Let's try to turn the game around. It seems like an impossible task now, but losing 4-3 or even 4-2 on aggregate is lot better than losing 4-0.




Hyperblast said:


> We had a chance at the beginning but no we fuck this game up and bang 4 fucking nil. Arsenal were atrocious absolutely horrendous we sold Fabregas and Nasri and buy Who? Fucking Arteta and Benayoun. So let me get this straight we sold two world class midfielders, Actually wait we sold one and got robbed off the other and bought two average (Average as in benayoun but Arteta is a very underrated Midfielder he is a good Midfielder but not enough to fit Fabregas's boots.)I have only watched the first 38 minutes because I recorded the thing as I had football training and tbh Will watch the rest of the game later as my mate texted me that we got thrashed. Assuming the first 38 Minutes we did fuck all in attack, we had absolutely no creativity, Btw Walcott was fucking horrendous. Rosicky was rather good same with Arteta but he didn't look like his normal self. Ramsey was shit too. We rely too much on RVP and I bet you if we are knocked out by Milan unless some miracle happens. Goodbye Robin Van Persie just Like Nasri went and I bet you Wilshere would go in the future too. How far have Arsenal fallen since the Invincibles to Now. Arsene is still living off his achievements of the past. The only chance we have now is the F.A Cup.


Rosicky was very good, except his finishing. He was bothered when he had the ball and changed the pace rapidly. He is so much better than Ramsey, at this stage. It's a travesty Wenger still trusts Aaron "Denilson" Ramsey.

You can just pin down the importance of Arteta for Arsenal from last night's performance. Arteta wasn't good last night and subsequently, Arsenal's midfield was shambolic. We rely so much on Arteta to stabilize the midfield and when he has an off game--as was the case yesterday--we catch ourselves in a midfield crisis.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Ramsey was one of the poorest passers of the ball I've seen for a long time, last night. Song was completely pointless in his role as he stopped precisely nothing and I didn't even know Arteta was still on the pitch at one point. Van Persie didn't get any service, barring Henry's fantastic flick, so it'd be harsh to single him out but the rest of the team was absolutely shocking.

Bit rich considering my team aren't in it anymore but we've been the second best team in the competition for the past few years - so after Stringer's earlier banter, the result was fantastic last night. (this isn't me saying we're the 2nd best in the world, we've just been to 3 finals in 4 years)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> And in an interview with Manchester United fanzine United We Stand, Scholes revealed that he hopes that Manchester City won't win the Champions League in the coming seasons.
> 
> "I hope not. And I don't think they will," Scholes told the fanzine
> 
> ...


uuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, well no one has accused Scholes of having any brains. Funniest football quote i've read in awhile.


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

It will be even worse when we get put out by a team that isn't a 'proper team'.

But, by the way he's talking we've obviously won already. might as well just go pick up the cup tonight and forget about Ajax. nothing to worry about.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> Gunner is witnessing this demolition in person.


Has the San Siro been renamed KFC Stadium?



Desecrated said:


> Think AVB will get his tactics correct here.


Always a first time for everything 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

AVB trying to play a high defensive line with John Terry in the team was pricelessly naive. Could only have been better if he'd had someone like Mertesacker, Van Buyten or some really ageing defender next to him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The undercard always comes before the main event. Just saying.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Well if i'm correct isn't the utd/Ajax game is before the Stoke/Valencia game? :side:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> Forgot to say, the 07/08 Arsenal completely overran Milan with a very technical midfield, so it can be done. Although I'm starting to believe 07/08 Arsenal is better than both Manchester sides currently, English football quality really has dropped, we completely controlled that game at the San Siro and bullied them over the 2 legs, couldn't be further from the truth today.


That explains a lot. 07/08's long gone, get over it. That was a different Arsenal. It's the now that matters and you can't compare the two. As long as you think about 07/08 which still wasn't all that btw, you'll never be able to look at the team for what it is now.

Stoke/Valencia should be good tonight. I'm looking forward to that more than any of the other three ties.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just saw the prince goal

BOA BOA BOA TENG TENG TENG. incredible.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Kiz said:


> just saw the prince goal
> 
> BOA BOA BOA TENG TENG TENG. incredible.


funny thing about the boateng goal. Were we were sat in the ground there was a camera stand completly blocking out the view of the goal. So we saw the ball leave his foot heard it hit the bar then come out. So we were all in the crowd screaming at the defence to clear the ball for about 3 seconds after it hit the back of the net.

Our 07/08 side was class. it had alot more depth than it has now. it had passion in it with Fabregas and Flamini. We had different types of striker with RVP and then a powerhouse with Ade. We had Hleb who although he had flaws he never EVER lost the ball. We had organisation at the back from Gallas. It did have problems, Senderos, Denilson, Hoyte all not being good enough.
Bendtner wasnt full of himself just yet so worked hard. Walcott was forgiven for all his flaws for being young and naive. Rather than now just being naive.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Cleverley starts :mark:



> #MUFC XI: De Gea, Jones, Ferdinand, Evans, Fabio, Nani, Carrick, Cleverley, Young, Rooney, Hernandez
> bench: Amos, Smalling, Park, Scholes, Valencia, Welbeck, Pogba


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Serious Question Gunner



Do you prefer your KFC spicy crispy or classic Original Recipe?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

also, why would robinho's first goal be ruled offside? he was miles behind ballwatching kos when the ball was played through by ibra. another awful excuse.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Even if it was offside, I dont see how it would POSSIBLY make a difference

Arsenal looked like a toddlers out there against Milan.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it wasnt at all offside. robinho was offside when the ball was played through to ibra, allowed himself back onside as ibra got the ball and was onside by a mile when ibra crossed it in.

only at half time but jesus arsenal got fisted. midfield had zero impact on the ball. one of the more impressive games i've seen from the zlat.

boateng plays some beautiful football as well.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Serious Question Gunner
> 
> Do you prefer your KFC spicy crispy or classic Original Recipe?


Has be original recipe. Nothing else compares. Although the 3 spicy wings for a quid is hard to turn down.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The great white hope terry calm down, John.) returns!

That looks like an exciting team. Hopefully we can score an away goal or two.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kiz said:


> also, why would robinho's first goal be ruled offside? he was miles behind ballwatching kos when the ball was played through by ibra. another awful excuse.





Kiz said:


> it wasnt at all offside. robinho was offside when the ball was played through to ibra, allowed himself back onside as ibra got the ball and was onside by a mile when ibra crossed it in.
> 
> only at half time but jesus arsenal got fisted. midfield had zero impact on the ball. one of the more impressive games i've seen from the zlat.
> 
> boateng plays some beautiful football as well.


It was Ibra that was offside (clearly), not Robinho. It should've been disallowed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ah, there wasnt a replay of ibra's goal shown. didnt see he was offside. carry on.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Also keep an eye out for the penalty, hard to tell if Ibra dived or just fell over, leaning towards the former given his size.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

But it was irrelevant. Maybe these arguments would have some merit if Arsenal even got in the fucking box once, but they just couldnt. Their wingers, their midfield, their defence, it was all in shambles

Even without those goals, unless Wenger pulls something big out of his ass at Emirates, it wont matter


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> But it was irrelevant. Maybe these arguments would have some merit if Arsenal even got in the fucking box once, but they just couldnt. Their wingers, their midfield, their defence, it was all in shambles
> 
> Even without those goals, unless Wenger pulls something big out of his ass at Emirates, it wont matter


At 2-0 it's a different tie though, Arsenal could easily have pulled that back in the second leg.






























:troll


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Arsenal could come back from 2-0



























In opposite world


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

i don't recall a single cross from arsenal in that game.

was there one ? or do they always get out wide only to cut back inside and pass the ball sideways along the outer D ?

i don't watch them regularly so i wouldn't know.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Arsene Knows


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> Also keep an eye out for the penalty, hard to tell if Ibra dived or just fell over, leaning towards the former given his size.


i fell asleep for an hour and missed it :wilkins


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

8*D


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> i don't recall a single cross from arsenal in that game.
> 
> was there one ? or do they always get out wide only to cut back inside and pass the ball sideways along the outer D ?
> 
> i don't watch them regularly so i wouldn't know.



1. We almost scored from it aswell. about 80th minute. Henry got the ball side of the area. Got support from Chambershite who crossed in RVP header awesome save from abbiati we got a corner from it and did shit all with it.

2 - yes we very rarely put crosses into the box.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Judge me at the end of the season. :wenger


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ajax havent looked too bad here, but united have created a fair bit too.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

We will win 5-0 at the Emirates. It's all good.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if that was welbeck and ivanovic that would be a penalty

oh wait.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Obvious penalty is obvious! ( for everyone but the ref )


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pretty decent match thus far. United have looked Shaky at times. Can see this one ending 0 - 0.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

JasonLives said:


> Obvious penalty is obvious! ( for everyone but the ref )


did you watch the replay? no contact


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if there was no contact (no replay here good job espn) why was rioferdy5 acting like he broke his leg


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hart, Richards, Kompany, Lescott, Clichy, Milner, Barry, Nasri, Silva, Aguero, Balotelli.

MICAH!

MARIO!

ooooooo


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

united_07 said:


> did you watch the replay? no contact


Obvious contact was obvious! ( for everyone but United fans )


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

JasonLives said:


> Obvious contact was obvious! ( for everyone but United fans )


the commentators and pundits must all be united fans as well then


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently that starting lineup is wrong, itv saying yaya is starting.

TWELVE ON THE PITCH, YEAH

real team: Hart, Richards, Kompany, Lescott, Clichy, Barry, Nasri, De Jong, Y Toure, Silva, Balotelli.
subs: P'mon, Zabaleta, Kolarov, Savic, Pizarro, Dzeko, Aguero

by god that's strong.

porto: Helton, Danilo, Maicon, A Pereira, Rolando, Lucho, J Moutinho, James Rodriguez, Fernando, Hulk, Varela
subs: Bracali, Mangala, A Sandro, Defour, C Rodriguez, Kleber, Djalma


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yaya is back for you guys? Them where the fuck is Didier? They were on the same fucking team!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hopefully Valencia for Nani soon, Nani has been shocking so far


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Yaya is back for you guys? Them where the fuck is Didier? They were on the same fucking team!


we flew him and kolo back on a private jet. drogba's probably back for chelsea tomorrow (or whenever they play whoever)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wait, why are these Europa League games being discussed in the Champions League thread?

:torres


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

good finish 1 nil


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ajax's oldest outfield player right now is vertonghen at the ripe old age of 24. ridiculous.

still maintain my view that eriksen is just as good as gotze. he's looked very good.

surely the majority of the ajax shots have been directly at de gea.

and the defence split open very easily, too much inexperience. tie over.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Game, set, Match it seems. Good win for United.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

damn Valencia injured, hopefully its not too serious

with this score some of the youngsters could start next thursday


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Good win. First half was poor, Nani was shocking but he's coming back from injury so can't be too critical, I suppose.

Young was woeful too but stepped it up in the second half, did well then. He's a terrible diver though. Cleverley was okay, few nice passes. The minutes will do him good.

Chich's touch is improving at long last. Deserved his goal.

Valencia injured?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

god hulk loves a dive or 3


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> 1. We almost scored from it aswell. about 80th minute. Henry got the ball side of the area. Got support from Chambershite who crossed in RVP header awesome save from abbiati we got a corner from it and did shit all with it.
> 
> 2 - yes we very rarely put crosses into the box.


I wonder why when we have Theo Walcott who doesn't have a football brain all he knows is to just run.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

lol, Stoke are absolutely clueless. We should be 3 or 4 up, but the boys are trying to walk the ball in the net. Ironically enough, we scored from a 30 yard screamer, but we've been on top.

tbh, I was expecting all that. What I wasn't expecting was the boys to defend Stoke's set pieces so well. Not over, but should be.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kiz said:


> god hulk loves a dive or 3


kiz is right, he would make a great chelsea player


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

take that you fucking racist cunts.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Valencia out for a month. We'll have to put up with Nani & Young! Based on their display tonight I'd rather have Bebe, broken leg and all. :hmm:



JasonLives said:


> Obvious contact was obvious! ( for everyone but United fans )


Really, what are you talking about?




redeadening said:


> Serious Question Gunner
> 
> Do you prefer your KFC spicy crispy or classic Original Recipe?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad Stoke lost. Mindless thugs. Can't stand them.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Just got back, a good win for United, who weren't at their best against Ajax. First half, we were poor and didn't really create anything and Nani (who to be fair is returning from injury) was woeful and very wasteful when on the ball. He did get better in the second half though and our performance as a whole improved in the second half.

Young I thought had a really solid game, he worked very hard the second half and deserved his goal and took it well. De Gea also had a very good game, he looked a lot more calm and confident out there and although he didn't have a lot to do, when he was called upon, he did well. He made one terrific save in the first half. Our back four were also solid with Evans and Ferdinand both having fantastic games, Jones being brilliant in the right back spot and Fabio (who was shakey at times) having a decent showing.

Chicharito got a nice goal also and is doing a lot better with his touches and link up play, Rooney was great and Carrick and Cleverley did a good job in midfield. The only downside was Valencia being out for 4 weeks after he was the reason we got the second goal after passing the ball to Hernandez. A shame as he's been one of our best players along with Carrick for the past couple of months. 

Nani and Young will need to step it up as Valencia has been sensational for us since he returned from his last injury spell.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Nas said:


> lol, Stoke are absolutely clueless. We should be 3 or 4 up, but the boys are trying to walk the ball in the net. Ironically enough, we scored from a 30 yard screamer, but we've been on top.
> 
> tbh, I was expecting all that. What I wasn't expecting was the boys to defend Stoke's set pieces so well. Not over, but should be.


WE? You're from Leeds you dickhead.



RockCold said:


> Glad Stoke lost. Mindless thugs. Can't stand them.


Go fuck yourself. Probably should look at the disciplinary table before you say that again.

So glad we've still got something to play for next week, I was thinking about cancelling my trip at half time, still fucking depressed though. :frustrate


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I also just saw the highlights of all the Europa games today and they showed the Ajax penalty claim at the end of the first half. The referee made the right call, Ferdinand didn't even make any contact. On first viewing I even thought it should have been a penalty but when they show the replays and slow the footage down, you can see Ferdinand sticks his leg out but doesn't make any contact and the Ajax player dives in the box. The reason Ferdinand goes down and looks in pain might be due to the way he falls as he may have landed awkwardly on his knee.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

haribo said:


> Valencia out for a month. We'll have to put up with Nani & Young! Based on their display tonight I'd rather have Bebe, broken leg and all. :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, what are you talking about?


More of a popeye's chicken guy eh?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Eriksen is very good, but he wants to stay at Ajax for quite a bit longer. The King should somehow convince him that Liverpool is where he wants to be. :side:



redeadening said:


> Yaya is back for you guys? Them where the fuck is Didier? They were on the same fucking team!


Still crying about the penalty miss.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe JT slept with his wife and it transmitted his penalty miss STD to didier

that bastard


----------



## Unknown Stuntman (Feb 13, 2012)

BkB Hulk said:


> Eriksen is very good, but he wants to stay at Ajax for quite a bit longer. The King should somehow convince him that Liverpool is where he wants to be. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Still crying about the penalty miss.


Eriksen going to OT, pal, if anywhere in England.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He'll probably end up in Spain, although with time, his opinion on what style suits him better could change.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

United need a player like Eriksen - young, talented and a midfielder. Hell knows we've not got the best midfield but at least we got Cleverley back.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Valencia were successful in their rainy night in Stoke tonight 

:troll


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

JakeC_91 said:


> Valencia were successful in their rainy night in Stoke tonight
> 
> :troll












I've heard the goal was really good, I'm going to have to find it on youtube.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It was a stormer from Topal, great goal.

Good win for Utd, first half struggled to get into rythym and Ajax were playing fairly well, but second half was a much better performance, Carrick and Cleverly will be a good pairing in midfield once they get a run of games together, and Evans once again was damn solid at the back. Shame Valencia's been injured as he's been in BEAST mode lately.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

get your bids in chelsea 8*D


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, look at those quads.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

for a man called hulk he sure likes to leave his feet easily


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

BULK


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If ManU win EUROPA League, Alex Ferguson would have won every trophy there is to win at club level. :shocked:


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Before the Ajax game he'd never won in the UEFA Cup/Europa League, SAF's record was 4 draws according to opta.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Jobbed_Out said:


> I've heard the goal was really good, I'm going to have to find it on youtube.












gol gol gol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

superb strike

how slow was begovic (?) to respond.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kiz said:


> get your bids in chelsea 8*D


We bid 79,999,999.99 pounds.

And not a penny more, its time to start cutting back on overspending


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

hmmm....Throw in Torres also and you've got a deal then.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

haribo said:


> gol gol gol


What a goal.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Ajax


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CyberWaste said:


> hmmm....Throw in Torres also and you've got a deal then.


£79,999,999.99 = Straight accepted

£79,999,999.99 + The thought of having Torres play for you up front = Bid declined

To be honest


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

D'Angelo said:


> a side that Arsenal should be getting a result away against, not losing 4-0 against them. I still stand by my comments that we are a better side, one game doesn’t change that


are you serious? really? this match proved that milan is actually better, sure arsenal had a bad day, but i doubt if they performed better, they would beat milan.



> 2nd EDIT: Forgot to say, the 07/08 Arsenal completely overran Milan with a very technical midfield, so it can be done. Although I'm starting to believe 07/08 Arsenal is better than both Manchester sides currently, English football quality really has dropped, we completely controlled that game at the San Siro and bullied them over the 2 legs, couldn't be further from the truth today.


that was 4 years ago, that says a lot, in 4 years many things can happen(for example napoli, at that time were relegation contenders, now are a team that are playing in the champions league) in these 4 yrs, milan has improved while arsenal has declined.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Loling hard at how much of a fucking muppet stringer is.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

King Kenny said:


> Loling hard at how much of a fucking muppet stringer is.


who is stringer?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Lol @ Arsenal being better than Milan. And I love Arsenal and dislike Milan.

Ibra says van Persie should leave Arsenal apparently.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Two games will show that Milan is the better team. :balo


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Samoon said:


> who is stringer?


D'Angelo. His former Username was Stringer so we pretty much got used to calling him that when catching him out on his bullshit 8*D


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> D'Angelo. His former Username was Stringer so we pretty much got used to calling him that when catching him out on his bullshit 8*D


how did he change his username? is it because he is a premium member?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah Only premier members are allowed to change their usernames.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

even im afraid


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's an angry looking man


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

apparently italian media found team notes from the hotel Chelsea are staying in


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

So, save.us_STURRIDGE?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Clearly a fake - Bosingwa isn't on there.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

no no, its seems real. Ramires is playing as winger and mereiles is playing for some reason

sounds like classic avb 'tactics' to me (Y)


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

What they dont know is that Sturridge is the goalkeeper.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

haribo said:


> What they dont know is that Sturridge is the goalkeeper.


Had to laugh at that! but seriously it looks fake whoever made it obviously thought using shortened names like JT, Lamps, Ash, and Studge would make it appear real. Drogba will be leading the line AVB wouldnt implement a big change like letting sturridge play through the middle on a night as important as this even though it would be the perfect oppurtunity. I think it doesnt really matter if Torres Drogba or Sturridge play in that central role because the service isnt there and it hasnt been since Torres arrived which i hate to see as a chelsea fan. Im seriously worried about tonight there is no creative spark to Chelsea even Mata appears to be getting dragged down by the rest of our team, were going through a transitional period similar to where Liverpool have been the past 2/3 seasons.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

terry apparently ruled out of the napoli game and the england friendly

luiz/cahill? oh boy this is going to be ugly


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So who's watching Madrid?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

thats only on in about an hour right? might give it a viewing


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep. CSKA Moscow seemingly wants to eliminate Madrid first and then Barca.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no akinfeev or honda, oh boy.

DOUMBIA though


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

No Honda? Yay.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuck no Honda or Akinfeev. 

Not to mention that fucker Vagner Love left right before this clash. This is a shell of the usual CSKA team.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

JT is off to surgery

Well, we're boned


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

EGame said:


> Fuck no Honda or Akinfeev.
> 
> Not to mention that fucker Vagner Love left right before this clash. This is a shell of the usual CSKA team.


well he left a month ago, not right before :torres

he hasnt been that prolific in the past couple of years anyway, it's all about SEYDOU


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Callejon starting.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

is this a big enough game for ronaldo to choke :balo2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kiz said:


> is this a big enough game for ronaldo to choke :balo2


RONALDO!!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fuck sake! I need Charlton & Cheltenham to win tonight now. Fuck you Real.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao @ madrid

Where's their BWIN sponsor gone?


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Ronaldo scored the winner{EDIT: DRAW}. Chelsea team...
Cech
Ivanovic Cahill Luiz Bosingwa
Ramires Meireles Malouda
Sturridge Drogba Mata

Dont like seeing malouda anywhere near the pitch at the moment, weve got lamps essien cole and torres all on the bench.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Take a fucking bow CSKA. Brilliant


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ronsterno1 said:


> Ronaldo scored the winner.


Someone didn't watch until the end.

Malouda starting :terry

FORZA NAPOLI :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seb said:


> lmao @ madrid
> 
> Where's their BWIN sponsor gone?


The Russian mafia don't like people promoting or participating in such filth as alcohol or in this case gambling.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Madrid Draw? 

AWWWWW YEAHHHHHHHHHH

inb4 they get beaten at the Bernabeu due to Benzema injury and Ronaldo not showing up. :mourinho:mourinho

LOL @ the Chelsea line up. Napilo going to bend them over.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought you Barca guys were Higuain fans.

Also, how is Benzema's injury?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lampard not playing? Bosingwa out of position ahead of their best player Cole against Napoli's best player Lavezzi? 

Fisting incoming.

At least Drogba is starting ahead of Torres though. AVB trying to phase some of the big players out? Power struggle?

Benzema is injured? Bad for Madrid if it's long term. I am a fan of Higuain and his lethal finishing, but Benzema has been far better this season. They'll put 3 or 4 past CSKA at the Bernabeu.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Essien, Lampard & Cole on the Bench with Luiz & Cahill in the centre & Bosingwa at Left back??? 

Chelsea....










Prepare your Anuses


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just got home and saw the team...

Hopefully a big Napoli win and the end of AVB. What a fucking shit team. Meireles and Malouda over Essien and Lampard? Fuck off you Portuguese favouring cunt.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

^^^Lol, I'm expecting a raping. 



Hohenheim of Light said:


> I thought you Barca guys were Higuain fans.
> 
> Also, how is Benzema's injury?


He was injured? I assumed he pulled his groin muscle or something which is why he was substituted early. 

And yeah, I'm a fan of Higuain, but Benzema has been lethal this season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Just got home and saw the team...
> 
> Hopefully a big Napoli win and the end of AVB. What a fucking shit team. Meireles and Malouda over Essien and Lampard? Fuck off you Portuguese favouring cunt.


Team suggests to me that AVB has fallen out with the bigger names/lost respect of the dressing room.

I expected him to last at least until next season, but this reign has just been Scolari v2.

Luiz, Cahill and Bosingwa at LB against Lavezzi and Cavani could be painful for a Chelsea fan to watch. They'll have to hope Mata can craft a piece of magic or Drogba can score early and then shut up shop and hope for a 1-1.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Surprised AVB didn't go one step further and play :torres. Still a pretty horrible line up. Can't work out whether this guy is a mastermind in regards to his tactics tonight and we just can't see it or he is indeed trying to commit career suicide.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm so angry right now. Before I was thinking we could knick a draw, but I was looking forward to watching the match. After seeing this line up, I don't even want to watch the match. Meireles is so awful. Malouda is pathetic. Bosingwa did well against Valenica, but Hamsik is a smarter player. He will roast him. We already know Chelsea lacks creativity, bar Mata (who will be wasted on the wing anyway), so we will be trying to power through their defence with Drogba. I haven't even taked about Luiz yet...

brbtoobusycrying


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol at that Chelsea line-up. Does AVB even care if they go out, he already said he expects to keep his job even if they are knocked at.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> I'm so angry right now. Before I was thinking we could knick a draw, but I was looking forward to watching the match. After seeing this line up, I don't even want to watch the match. Meireles is so awful. Malouda is pathetic. Bosingwa did well against Valenica, but Hamsik is a smarter player. He will roast him. We already know Chelsea lacks creativity, bar Mata (who will be wasted on the wing anyway), so we will be trying to power through their defence with Drogba. I haven't even taked about Luiz yet...
> 
> brbtoobusycrying


Maybe it's better you go out now anyway.

we don't want repeats of...

terrypenaltymiss.avi

iniestawinner.avi

I think Mata will play behind Drogba? Surely, with Sturridge and Malouda out on the wings. LAVEZZI will roast your defence though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh lawd Chelsea might make Arsenal look good today.

Cavani is beast in the CL.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Chelsea going 4-2-3-1 makes sense they look a better team in that shape mainly cos everyone in team drops about 10-15 yards further back more so there wingers who don’t track back anyway but with there pace there still able to influence attacking play in final 3rd also 4-2-3-1 means CM drop deeper to protect back 4, the 2 CMs also act as unit may hinder them from attacking/creativity but makes them bit more solid defensively. 

Mata in hole works well for everyone, 2 CM being deeper means wont influence game in final 3rd so much so more falls on Mata shoulder but think he doesn’t find that as he float around picking up pockets of space & trying to thread ball to create opens.

The thing with Chelsea is that they need look at fullbacks area, Napoli love pushing push fullbacks on & whenever seen Napoli the most space find in that team is area in behind there fullbacks, be interesting battle down flanks, Chelsea wingers don’t like tracking back but might need to but at same time if Chelsea given chance they can do some major damage if given space to exploit that area. 

Drogba starting doesn’t shock me, means if need to Chelsea can switch up go long & direct & Torres less then impressive form meant Drogba more likely to start. Also v Birmingham the front 4 of Mata, Drogba, Sturridge & Moluda all were interchanging a lot with good moves & quick play which meant Chelsea played better because of it. 

The main problem with Chelsea is there shaky defense if play that high line & wingers don’t track back nor do any of players track players running from deep, Napoli love counter attacking very good at it & Chelsea given away so much space in behind & letting runners go I do worry this tactic come back to haunt them.

Don’t understand why A.Cole, Essien or even Lampard left out though, experience can be vital factor in big game cases those 3 have ton of it, Napoli are new to this kind of level of football in Europe in Champions league, with crowd there & fact Chelsea not been convincing I personally like have my big experienced players around to help guide team through a hard away night in knockout round of Champions League. 

Felt before game that Napoli go through over 2 legs, think have goals in them & believe score in both legs & still feel Napoli go through over 2 legs even now. Prediction for tonight’s game? I‘ll go with 2-1 to Napoli. And see being 4-3 on agg over both legs to Napoli.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Maybe it's better you go out now anyway.
> 
> we don't want repeats of...
> 
> ...


It'd probably be best for chasing the top 4, but it's the CL, man. You wanna be involved and go as far as possible 

I hope Mata is behind Drogba. But I wouldn't be surprised to see Malouda as a central midfielder. Kalou should have started on the left wing and Mata in the middle. With Essien next to Ramires. But God forbid we leave out Raul fucking Meireles.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chelsea team next season if AVB stays:

Hilario

Ferreria Luiz Carvalho Bosingwa

Veloso Ramires Meireles

Moutinho Mata

Torres

:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I think AVB will pull this off. It's part of the big plan. :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow what a fucking stadium. 

The atmosphere is explosive.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Big_Man said:


> Lol at that Chelsea line-up. Does AVB even care if they go out, he already said he expects to keep his job even if they are knocked at.


Sooo AVB you think you can not win the Champions League & Keep your job?


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

just woke up and saw the score of the Madrid game....cant say im happy with a draw but ill take it, we should be able to finish em off though at the Bernabeu


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sheer class from Bosingwa :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at Gary Cahill.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cech is already the motm for chelsea.

Edit: Bosingwa injured, Chelsea fans are probably ecstatic.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

BATCECH


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Cole was clearly ignoring AVB.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> Cech is already the motm for chelsea.
> 
> Edit: Bosingwa injured, Chelsea fans are probably ecstatic.


Look at my comment in the chatbox :hb


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And down goes Bosingwa and in his place comes Cole 

#Hope


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Napoli looking good so far, only a matter of time before they go up 1-0


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Bosingwa injured?? 

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tactical genius AVB.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MATA MATA MATA MATA

ONE JUAN MATA


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Tactical Genius that we all can't see it is.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Rush said:


> Napoli looking good so far, only a matter of time before they go up 1-0


:troll

In fact you all got trolled :terry


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I wish I was an injury prone player at Chelsea. Oh Eva.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

That goal was coming! 8*D



Silent Alarm said:


> I wish I was an injury prone player at Chelsea. Oh Eva.


Bet Robben wishes he was still at Chelsea with all the injuries he gets


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

AVB: Too Smart for mere mortals.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LAVEZZZZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

LAVEZZIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

And thats why you play Mikel, Essien or Romeu.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Awful defending. Fuck you Meireles, you cunt.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lavezzi, 1-1. Good finish, shithouse defending by Chel$ki


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Good. Meireles suspended for the return game. Guy is so shit.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Watching that Lavezzi goal, I wish somebody at Arsenal could do that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Razor King said:


> Watching that Lavezzi goal, I wish somebody at Arsenal could do that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Shit defending again.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joel said:


> Good. Meireles suspended for the return game. Guy is so shit.


He really does offer nothing. 

2-1.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CAVANNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

OH LAWD FLOODGATES ARE OPENING.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EDINSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

CAVANI, 2-1 wwwyki


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Yessss, moar goals Napoli.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow Ivanovic nearly dribbled through there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

LAVEZZI bossing it. Chelsea have offered little, I can see Napoli scoring a couple more in the second half.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

To think that Napoli used to be playing at Serie C1 5-6 years ago or something and they've managed to create such a squad, is astonishing.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Meireles really is useless. He looks so out of place.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

@Rush

I was thinking of Mr. Walcott when I posted that. :wenger

More specifically, it's just the sad case of our players not being able to score from outside the box. The last player who scored from outside the box for us was Nasri probably, with the exception of Arteta who has done it like twice. When the defenses are compact, there is no way for us scoring because we can't score from the corners, from free-kicks, or from long range. All we do is score from RVP's feet inside the box. That's plan A, B, C. :wenger

On the game, Forza Latin America!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Chin up, winning and scoring goals isn't our objective. As long as RVP scores 1 a game we're happy. :wenger


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

That was some most dire defending ever seen from both sides.

Neville take on Napoli back 3 was ace "Ive Seen milk turn quicker" So true, as soon as any Chelsea player starts running at Napoli back 3 Napoli are panicking like crazy, soon as past 1 of the 3 CB there tons of space for Chelsea if had bit more composure in final 3rd, while passing around & saw passes quicker they can get several goals here imo.

Chelsea problems as said earlier of not tracking runners nor closing players down comes back to haunt them twice, standing off & letting the likes of Lavezzi, Hamisk & Canvini play is football suicide, done it all season as well in Champions League if doing simple stuff like that wrong then going get found out imagine if Real Madrid or Barca playing Chelsea & Chelsea stood off & let them play like are with Napoli tonight.

Making for some thrilling entertainment mind you, but if I was coach & I saw that poor defending from both teams I would be going apeshit about now, shame for Chelsea cos bar silly mistakes in defense for both goals imo they had good game, done well looked bit shaky at back but when attack there clearly chances there for them. Next goal if comes is vital for both, Chelsea got an away goal so that’s big positive so now question of do attack & leave space for Napoli to counter which what Napoli want or do go bit tighter/deeper & play on Napoli emotions cos with crowd there they pumped up want see Napoli score more think they & players sense can so will be an interesting 2nd half


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bar I'd say Invanovic & Cech the whole Chelsea squad have brought nothing to this game. At least though guys have made a good effort in keeping the front 3 at bay. On saying that Napoli's defence hasn't been that great either and are just as easy to expose as Chelsea's defence is.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I believe we have top, top quality and been very unlucky over the past few months. We missed big, big players such as Diaby, Chamakh (due to African Cup of Nations), and Gibbs. :wenger

Btw, Wenger has come out and stated that finishing forth is a trophy these days. Yippe!!!! Arsenal have won a trophy every year since 2005.  :wenger


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Meireles again. Fucking hell, get him off.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Bar I'd say Invanovic & Cech the whole Chelsea squad have brought nothing to this game. *At least though guys have made a good effort in keeping the front 3 at bay.* On saying that Napoli's defence hasn't been that great either and are just as easy to expose as Chelsea's defence is.


You don't mean Napoli's forward three right? Cavani could've had a hat-trick if it wasn't for Cech early on, plus he did score & Lavezzi's been dangerous and scored too. Only Hamsik has done nothing.

Cahill & Luiz kept letting Cavani get in behind and no one's keeping tight on Lavezzi. Meireles might have well bent over for him for the goal.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

These are two really poor sides.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Laughable opinion but its what i expect from you.



Nige™;11056649 said:


> You don't mean Napoli's forward three right? Cavani could've had a hat-trick *if it wasn't for Cech* early on, plus he did score & Lavezzi's been dangerous and scored too. Only Hamsik has done nothing.


that was his point you dropkick. 

This game has a few more goals left in it, could turn ugly for Chelsea.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Poor sides by Champions League standards.

The defending has been amateurish at times.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nige™;11056649 said:


> You don't mean Napoli's forward three right? Cavani could've had a hat-trick if it wasn't for Cech early on, plus he did score & Lavezzi's been dangerous and scored too. Only Hamsik has done nothing.
> 
> Cahill & Luiz kept letting Cavani get in behind and no one's keeping tight on Lavezzi. Meireles might have well bent over for him for the goal.


Essentially what Rush said. If it wasn't for Cech & at times Ivanovic this scoreline would have been out of sight by the frontline. There are basically the only ones keeping it somewhat respectable. Don't get me wrong Chelsea's defence got skined too much 

and they just got skinned again LAVEZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Game over.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The man who suggested signing David Luiz deserves to be twatted. :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

They're better sides than Basel and Benfica :

Lavezzi is a total BOSS.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> They're better sides than Basel and Benfica :
> 
> Lavezzi is a total BOSS.


Benfica? Not so sure about that at all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Napoli is far better than Benfica.



Seb said:


> They're better sides than Basel and Benfica :
> 
> Lavezzi is a total BOSS.


by a long way.

Honestly hope Napoli can keep their front 3 for awhile, while gaining some good defenders. They'd boss.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh come on, the definition of a great side isn't winning 1-0 or having 0-0 draws, or worse--playing at the Europa League.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

What the f*** was BOB doing.

What the f*** was Cech doing.

Arsenal and Chelsea still haven't won the European Cup.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Do any of you actually watch Serie A or are you just going by what you hear?

Napoli aren't anything special. Incredible attacking talent, pretty much poor-average everywhere else.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah because the Portugese League is filled with brilliant teams 

Napoli have been superb in the CL, they outclassed City (twice) and apart from a 15 minute spell at the start of the second half have completely mauled Chelsea. It's funny you're so bitter and trying to discredit them because United got knocked out by two incredibly average teams, both of whom will probably go out in this first knockout round.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Poor sides by Champions League standards.
> 
> The defending has been amateurish at times.


You qualify the season before though, and qualify for the KO stage earlier in the season. Sides aren't inserted into the last 16 because they happen to be in good form domestically when the comp restarts. 8*D You earn (or get money or w/e) your way in, and you get to be in it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Do any of you actually watch Serie A or are you just going by what you hear?
> 
> Napoli aren't anything special. Incredible attacking talent, *pretty much poor-average everywhere else.*


Nonsense. They are struggling in Serie A this season because they have put all their effort into this Champions League campaign.

And they're better than Benfica. I guess you did not watch Benfica's defending last week against Zenit?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't believe that the Assistant Manager just to Lavezzi off! What tge heck?

Arsenal have won the Cup Winner's Cup though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I find it quite funny hearing a Man U fan saying that two sides left in the Champo League are not up to the standard required 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Yeah because the Portugese League is filled with brilliant teams
> 
> Napoli have been superb in the CL, they outclassed City (twice) and apart from a 15 minute spell at the start of the second half have completely mauled Chelsea. It's funny you're so bitter and trying to discredit them because United got knocked out by two incredibly average teams, both of whom will probably go out in this first knockout round.


No one mentioned United, at all.

Benfica are a decent team with some very good players, to just dismiss them when they're top of the league and assume that these two defensive clusterfucks would have their way with them is very naive.

Napoli have been very good in the CL, but they're inconsistent. When they're forward don't fire, they'll be caught out. I doubt they'll get beyond the next round.

Chelsea are a shambles right now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Benfica just got 3 goals put past them by Zenit, a team who's group (I think) was topped by APOEL :lmao

No-one mentioned United? I said Napoli were a better team than Benfica and Basel and was basically referencing the fact they couldn't get past them. Thought that was obvious? 

Chelsea are a shambles compared to the past few years but were still able to knock out a very good Valencia team (again, a better side than Benfica and Basel).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If Napoli reach the QFs, the only way the won't go through is if they get Barca, Real, or those dumbfucks--Milan.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wow. the prem is getting dicked around in the cl this year. incredible.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Nonsense. They are struggling in Serie A this season because they have put all their effort into this Champions League campaign.
> 
> And they're better than Benfica. I guess you did not watch Benfica's defending last week against Zenit?


No they haven't. What a ridiculous thing to say. Why the fuck would they do that when now they're not even going to fucking qualify for the CL. Ridiculous statement.

Benfica are top of their league, you can't just judge teams by individual games and you certainly can't judge them head to head until you've seen them play live.

By the way, I'm not the one being dismissive here and never said Benfica would certainly beat them, I said I'm not so sure you can just write them down to being worse as quickly as Seb/Rush did.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> Nonsense. *They are struggling in Serie A this season because they have put all their effort into this Champions League campaign.*
> 
> And they're better than Benfica. I guess you did not watch Benfica's defending last week against Zenit?


:lol

That doesn't make sense to me. They might be more fired up for the Champions League games but that's their own fault. They've only had 6 games in the Champs League before this one, and if you win your first 4 games you can basically rest players for the last 2 games anyway. You don't have to jeopardize your league campaign over 4-6 games.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> No they haven't. What a ridiculous thing to say. Why the fuck would they do that when now they're not even going to fucking qualify for the CL. Ridiculous statement.


Yes they fucking have. Ask anyone who follows Serie A on why Napoli have been inconsistent this season. Serie A has not had their full focus. This isn't the first time a team that gets into Europe for the first time in a long time (or ever) has seen thei rleague form suffered.



Irish Jet said:


> Benfica are top of their league, you can't just judge teams by individual games and you certainly can't judge them head to head until you've seen them play live.


I've seen nothing sepcial from Benfica.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, Napoli are basically this season's Tottenham.

Sad to see the PL toiling in the CL this year, though I expect City to make a real fist of it next season, and United won't fuck up in the group stages again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The Premier League needed City and United to advance, rather than the two London teams. Both London teams are in no shape to take on Europes top clubs. Both teams may not even be in it next season (although, I'd be surprised about that).


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Yes they fucking have. Ask anyone who follows Serie A on why Napoli have been inconsistent this season. Serie A has not had their full focus. This isn't the first time a team that gets into Europe for the first time in a long time (or ever) has seen thei rleague form suffered.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen nothing sepcial from Benfica.


I DO follow Serie A and what you're saying is BULLSHIT. They may be distracted by the CL in the way Spurs were, but to suggest that's what they're focusing on is asinine thinking and makes no fucking sense whatsoever. They've been playing their best players week in week out, do you think Mazzarri sends out Cavani and Lavezzi and says, "lets try to win lads, but not too hard, we have the CL."

Ridiculous.

Seen nothing from Benfica? Top of the Portugese league, which you can belittle however you want and finished top of a group with Manchester United, last years finalists in it.

Okay, and let's laugh at them losing 3-2 to a last second winner in St.Petersburg. Because Russia's clearly an easy place to go, as Madrid found out today, obviously, against an inferior team.

Fuck sake.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ahhh, why did Nitromalta get humbled again?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

With some luck Napoli can get to the semi finals. ( not drawing bayern, barca, milan and real at the quarter finals).


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

People give Napoli too much credit because they are fun as fuck to play on FM. Not one outstanding mdifielder or defender, outside Hamsik. They are below Inter fucking Milan in the league.

Gutted for English clubs this season in the Champions League. Chelsea and Arsenal are shambles. Head coaches making poor decisions, signings and consistently play players that would struggle to get into teams like Valencia, Inter Milan, Roma, Schalke, Juventus, Dortmund and the likes. Couple of years, easy to see them fall behind that pack of teams.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I won't be surprise if both London clubs don't reach the CL next season. Yeah, both are expected to, but both have fallen way below the "birth right" scenario. I wouldn't mind Newcastle going through.

For Chelsea, at least you guys want to go as far as possible. For Arsenal, it just seems the management and players are satisfied being there. The fans more so--who think CL is a distraction. fpalm

I can see a very exciting second leg at Stamford Bridge. Chelsea will score two goals, but the question is: can they stop that away goal?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pretty sure Napoli have had some good results against the better teams in Serie A this year. Just slipped up against some of the lower/mid table sides.

The Portugese league, didn't AVB just go unbeaten there last season? :

Napoli have been extremely impressive, they came through the death group and outplayed the best team in the Premier League atm both home and away, taking 4 points off them. They just made Chelsea, a team who knocked out Valencia, and probably still the team most likely to finish 4th this season, look completely pathetic, even with their own rather shaky defence. They'll have no problem advancing to the last 8 and if they draw the winner of the Zenit/Benfica tie, they're good for a semi final spot.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JakeC_91 said:


> Ahhh, why did Nitromalta get humbled again?


And Reymysteriofan 

Both of there responses would have no doubt been epic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> I DO follow Serie A and what you're saying is BULLSHIT. They may be distracted by the CL in the way Spurs were, but to suggest that's what they're focusing on is asinine thinking and makes no fucking sense whatsoever. They've been playing their best players week in week out, do you think Mazzarri sends out Cavani and Lavezzi and says, "lets try to win lads, but not too hard, we have the CL."
> 
> Ridiculous.


Wow. You really are an idiot. It's a mental thing, clown. Look at Spurs last year, losing to Wigan at home. Or even City this year, doing the absolute opposite - turning up for the league and struggling in the CL.

The focus isn't as high as it would usually be when a club has two elite competitions to balance for the first time in a while (or first time ever).

I'm not surprised you don't understand this though. And all of this is just because you are angry someone called United conquerors worse than Napoli.



Irish Jet said:


> Seen nothing from Benfica? Top of the Portugese league, which you can belittle however you want and finished top of a group with Manchester United, last years finalists in it.


I said I have seen nothing special from Benfica. Last year isn't this year. United are meh. Basel finished above you too. I bet they are AWESOME too?



Irish Jet said:


> Okay, and let's laugh at them losing 3-2 to a last second winner in St.Petersburg. Because Russia's clearly an easy place to go, as Madrid found out today, obviously, against an inferior team.
> 
> Fuck sake.


No no. Let's laugh at their awful defending that caused that last second goal. Are you not lambasting Napoli and Chelsea's defence here? So why so mad when someone does it to Benfica?

Clown.

Fuck off with this white knighting everything United bollocks.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Barca/Real for the QFs so one of them bombs out. Plz.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd like to see Barca/Napoli, Barca/Madrid and then Barca/Bayern in the final if I could have my 'dream' route.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I really don't want a Clasico unless it has to happen in the final. 

I would much rather see Real vs Bayern or Real vs Milan.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah i'd love to see Real/Milan in the next round.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah Barca vs Madrid last season was absolutely horrible, just 20 players crowding around the referee for 180 minutes. I think the Goalkeepers got involved too so 20 is probably an underestimate. I switched over to the Fulham game.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Wow. You really are an idiot. It's a mental thing, clown. Look at Spurs last year, losing to Wigan at home. Or even City this year, doing the absolute opposite - turning up for the league and struggling in the CL.
> 
> The focus isn't as high as it would usually be when a club has two elite competitions to balance for the first time in a while (or first time ever).
> 
> ...


Cheers for all the personal attacks, the fact that you're resorting to that gives such credibility to your argument. Spurs last year got distracted last year by the CL, Napoli are getting distracted, you said this:



> they have put all their effort into this Champions League campaign.


All effort, implying they're not even trying in the league. That is what I said is utter bullshit, which it is. Do you even watch Serie A?

Again I never mentioned United, if I was getting bitchy about that I'd mention Basel, but that would be ridiculous. To suggest Napoli are assertively better than Benfica as if they're nothing is just fucking ridiculous. Benfica are a good side. Basel are not and United were utterly embarrassing and didn't deserve to go through. 

They're similar sides, both are much better at attacking than defending. I don't think either is great, I just don't think anyone can Napoli are for sure the better team. 

Clearly ball washing United. Clearly. Good talk.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

There's been too many El Clasico games in the last year and a couple of them have been embarrassing to watch. The last one in the Copa Del Rey at the Camp Nou was much better though. A Barca/Real final would be very interesting it has to be said.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

First leg was pretty much a shambles (still gripping stuff though and capped off by a moment of Messi magic), but the tie was over after that at 0-2 and the second leg was relatively trouble free iirc, pretty sure Mourinho didn't even turn up to the stadium for the second leg.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ibra vs Ronaldo in a big game. 

I wonder how that would turn out. :hmm:

I'd go for Ibra all the way.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> And Reymysteriofan
> 
> Both of there responses would have no doubt been epic.


both would have :troll to the max.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

wooooooooooo! We got the away goal!

#bestintheworld


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

EGame said:


> Ibra vs Ronaldo in a big game.
> 
> I wonder how that would turn out. :hmm:
> 
> I'd go for Ibra all the way.


I'm pretty sure until last week, Ibra had only scored in one knockout game in his entire career, the Arsenal game (for Barcelona) - I know he hadn't scored in any up until that point. Ibra clearly in form atm (so is Ronaldo though), and Milan have a good defence, so it would be an interesting game. Ibra could have been useful for Barca recently if he hadn't been an egomaniac and so inflexible to the point that he needed the team to fit around him, like he has at Milan.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seb said:


> I'm pretty sure until last week, Ibra had only scored in one knockout game in his entire career, the Arsenal game (for Barcelona) - I know he hadn't scored in any up until that point. Ibra clearly in form atm (so is Ronaldo though), and Milan have a good defence, so it would be an interesting game. Ibra could have been useful for Barca recently if he hadn't been an egomaniac and so inflexible to the point that he needed the team to fit around him, like he has at Milan.


He was so damn good against Arsenal, I was amazed at how hard he worked, especially in the goal that he assisted for Robinho. 

I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't have wanted him on Barca this past month.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

As bad as Chelsea's defence is, Napoli look like they could score goals for fun against anyone. They are amazing to watch going forward. 

Premiership have not been represented well this season but the trio of Utd, City and Spurs should do well in the next. Although Spurs losing Adebayor not to mention their manager will be a massive blow.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey, looks guys, I'm surrounded by them













Razor King said:


> Btw, Wenger has come out and stated that finishing forth is a trophy these days.


Well you know what this means. You won't get fourth. :wenger


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:terry 

Clearly not racist


----------



## R K O (Dec 22, 2004)

On Napoli and why they are so low in Serie A, it really is because they are predominantly a counter attacking side. It worked well for them last season because lower and mid table clubs fancied themselves against Napoli and they tried to attack them, but this season are sitting back against them, and Napoli are still working on breaking teams down in that respect. But against big clubs who attack them , they are amazing. If you look back at their results, they've only lost to one 'big club' which was away to Bayern, and have had a 3-1 victory over Milan and a 3-0 win over Inter without Cavani. They are a quality counter attacking side who are probably only a few signings away from turning into a quality side all around and a threat in both fronts at once.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ramires out for the next leg.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Napoli should have this locked up, because Chelsea have to attack now. They'll just sit back and play their counterattack game.

Some of the senior players at Chelsea seem far too precious. AVB is obviously at fault too, but this whole situation is ridiculous (and good :side.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Madrid will maul Milan. Defensively Milan is a great side, but let's not get ahead of ourselves here. All this Milan hype is coming from the Arsenal game; in a game where Arsenal was atrocious and Milan was pretty good. If they turn up the same way against Madrid, Milan may as well wave goodbye.

There is still a possibility of Torres scoring a hat-trick at the Bridge and assuming that doesn't happen, I'd prefer Napoli against the "lesser" clubs as opposed to Barca, Real, or Bayern. Last season, Spurs were very unfortunate to draw Real and I hope the same doesn't happen with Napoli, although the Holy Trinity up front might be the greatest attacking trio in the world, at this time.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Razor King said:


> Madrid will maul Milan. Defensively Milan is a great side, but let's not get ahead of ourselves here. All this Milan hype is coming from the Arsenal game; in a game where Arsenal was atrocious and Milan was pretty good. If they turn up the same way against Madrid, Milan may as well wave goodbye.
> 
> There is still a possibility of Torres scoring a hat-trick at the Bridge and assuming that doesn't happen, I'd prefer Napoli against the "lesser" clubs as opposed to Barca, Real, or Bayern. Last season, Spurs were very unfortunate to draw Real and I hope the same doesn't happen with Napoli, although the Holy Trinity up front might be the greatest attacking trio in the world, at this time.


me too, i hope napoli does not face the great teams like barca, real, bayern or milan i want to see them in the semifinals at least they are an amazing side to watch and are really a good side. cavani and lavezi are top class players. cavani scored a hattrick against juve and ac milan, and scored doubles against inter, roma, man city and scored a goal against chelsea and was brilliant against them. cavani is very underrated.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, the holy trinity isn't as good as Ronaldo/Di Maria/Benzema or any combination from Barcelona you want to make.

Also, Milan were very good in both legs against Barcelona, it took some Messi genius to beat them at the San Siro and they did get a draw at the Camp Nou (though it was incredibly fortunate).


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Samoon said:


> me too, i hope napoli does not face the great teams like barca, real, bayern or milan i want to see them in the semifinals at least they are an amazing side to watch and are really a good side. cavani and lavezi are top class players. cavani scored a hattrick against juve and ac milan, and scored doubles against inter, roma, man city and scored a goal against chelsea and was brilliant against them. *cavani is very underrated.*


Since when? Everyone pretty much considers the guy a beast and one of best strikers in the game right now. I'd say he's far from underrated.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lavezzi's easily the most underrated of the 3.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Thoughts on Napoli playing a back 3?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

big jump


Still want chelsea to go through.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Razor King said:


> There is still a possibility of Torres scoring a hat-trick at the Bridge


:torres

I'd back a Mikel hat-trick over a Torres one.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

haribo said:


> :torres
> 
> I'd back a Mikel hat-trick over a Torres one.


Is that three forward passes for Mikel?


----------



## R K O (Dec 22, 2004)

Kiz said:


> lavezzi's easily the most underrated of the 3.


Oh hell yeah, Lavezzi is probably the least known of all of them, but I'd take him ahead of Hamsik.

An on the 'Milan Hype'.. as a Milan supporter who sees us play every week, I'm not really sure how much we're getting hyped, but we are a huge step below Madrid, Barca and even Bayern. That been said, I think we could beat any of those teams, especially in a one off game in the final. But I feel we'd need to avoid Barca and Madrid in the knockout stages to make the final.

I'm interested to see how Inter will go, they've been horrible lately, especially defensively. they've lost 4 out of the last 5 and in those lost to 3 relegation battlers. I have a feeling they'll produce something more for the UCL, but if not, it could get ugly for them.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

i have no faith in Inter this season. they have played rather terrible the past few weeks, i have a feeling they will end up choking and loose. also, big ups to Napoli, Italian teams doing great so far in the CL


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Thoughts on Napoli playing a back 3?


It's not _really_ a back 3. It's 3 CB's with 2 Wing Backs, and it's more like a back 7 with the 'Holy Trinity' sitting forward and Zuniga and Maggio joining in with them on the break.

Lavezzi is a magician, definitely the best of the three, wouldn't put Hamsik on the same level as Cavani either.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

When was the last time no English clubs made it to the Quarter finals? Completely different from when Liverpool, United and Chelsea were in the Semis a few years ago.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Would be awesome if Roman trolled the senior players by keeping AVB.

Terry, Lamps, Cashley and Drogba should be sold in the summer.

AVB will be a success. Trust me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ashley Cole should not be sold at all.

Terry and Lampard will not leave.

Drogba will leave on a free.

AVB pisses me off, but he should be given another season. But he needs to stop playing favourites.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

A clear out might be good for Chelsea. Get the disruptive forces out and let the manager, Villa Boas or a new guy, do his work unhindered.

I hope it doesn't happen, of course. It's hurting Chelsea, so long may Big Man and the rest of the old boys club reign of terror continue.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Playing favourites? Whatever do you mean?



> "[Lampard and Essien] was technical decisions. In the end it would be fantastic if we win the game, any explanation is useless given the result of the game."
> Decision
> 
> Instead of starting with the Champions League experience of Lampard and Essien, Villas-Boas decided to name Ramires and Raul Meireles as his sitting midfielders.
> ...


Meireles is obviously a better option to help defend than Essien. :torres


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Meireles being completely bamboozled by Lavezzi just changing direction for the first goal was priceless.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Lavezzi was all around spectacular. Really, really FUN to watch.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rooney is out for tomorrow with a throat infection.

Also if united go through tomorrow they wont play another game on a saturday this season


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

was the derby on a saturday before it got moved


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kiz said:


> was the derby on a saturday before it got moved


they only just set it for a monday today, all the games are originally put as saturday 3pm until they decide which games are going to be on tv


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so the answer is yes :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kiz said:


> so the answer is yes :side:


well yes but it was always going to moved for tv


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Big_Man said:


> When was the last time no English clubs made it to the Quarter finals? Completely different from when Liverpool, United and Chelsea were in the Semis a few years ago.


Ran a quick check (Wiki ftw!) seems like it was the 95-96 season and even then less teams were participating back in those days. From our win in 05 until now England pretty much dominated the competition only missing out on one final I believe which was 2009/10 season when it was Inter/Bayern


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

AGUERO

20 SECONDS IN, AWWWW YEEAAHHHHH


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Thoughts on Bayern w/o Schweinsteiger ?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Seb said:


> Yeah, the holy trinity isn't as good as Ronaldo/Di Maria/Benzema or any combination from Barcelona you want to make.


As a unit, they are equally good, if not better than almost everybody. Individually, the case maybe different...




Mr. Snrub said:


> lavezzi's easily the most underrated of the 3.


Yes, it's ludicrous to think that he is below Higuian, Tevez, and Aguero in the pecking order of the national team.

I'd play 4-2-3-1 with Lavezzi, Pastore (in the hole), Aguero--with Messi up front. It would wreck havoc. Banega and Cambiasso/Mach--as the deep lying players. :shocked:




R K O said:


> Oh hell yeah, Lavezzi is probably the least known of all of them, but I'd take him ahead of Hamsik.
> 
> An on the 'Milan Hype'.. as a Milan supporter who sees us play every week, I'm not really sure how much we're getting hyped, but we are a huge step below Madrid, Barca and even Bayern. That been said, I think we could beat any of those teams, especially in a one off game in the final. But I feel we'd need to avoid Barca and Madrid in the knockout stages to make the final.
> 
> I'm interested to see how Inter will go, they've been horrible lately, especially defensively. they've lost 4 out of the last 5 and in those lost to 3 relegation battlers. I have a feeling they'll produce something more for the UCL, but if not, it could get ugly for them.


If Inter progresses, I think it will be a Milan derby in the QFs. It should be fun.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

4-0 is deserved for us. we outplayed them. clichy, kompany, silva, toure, aguero all superb, pizarro immense off the bench with a goal and an assist within 6 minutes. would say barry was the only one with an ordinary game. porto played some good attacking stuff but had zero end product. hulk is a massive ballhog too. you're not incredible chants well deserved over the 2 legs. flashy with his feet and runs but absolutely no end product, yet continues to shoot. ridiculous.

rolando getting sent off for being an absolute wanker made me smile.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr. Snrub said:


> 4-0 is deserved for us. we outplayed them. clichy, kompany, silva, toure, aguero all superb, pizarro immense off the bench with a goal and an assist within 6 minutes. * would say barry was the only one with an ordinary game.* porto played some good attacking stuff but had zero end product. hulk is a massive ballhog too. you're not incredible chants well deserved over the 2 legs. flashy with his feet and runs but absolutely no end product, yet continues to shoot. ridiculous.
> 
> rolando getting sent off for being an absolute wanker made me smile.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lavezzi is quite inconsistent in front of goal to be fair and should score FAR more goals than he does, he's a different sort of player to Cavani, they're difficult to compare.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BASELONA :mark:


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone know of a place where you can download football matches? Torrents or whatever...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Looks like we were knocked out by a rising European powerhouse. No shame in that.

:side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Basel clearly better than Napoli.

8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I enjoyed watching Olic nearly getting his head knocked off. Little shit.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

what happened to Bayern being the only team who could challenge Barca? its all set up for a Barca vs Basel final 8*D


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Basel ftw


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BASELONA


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FORZA BASELONA


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

AINT NO STOPPIN BASELONAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol Bayern.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Joel said:


> Ashley Cole should not be sold at all.
> 
> Terry and Lampard will not leave.
> 
> ...


Never understood the Cole hype. He's obviously quick and tidy but he gets pissed around way too often down the flanks to be considered world class. 

Terry should have been dropped the second Carvalho departed to Madrid. Never has a player been exposed as being so ordinary in another's absence.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Terry wouldnt have let that final goal in

nobody knows last minute suicide dives like BIG MAN


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

True lol. Tbh he is still a valuable asset against slow teams because he is strong and has good vision but his lack of pace and athleticism makes him an utter liability against anyone remotely quick. Napoli might have scored more had they had the big man to run at.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Never understood the Cole hype. He's obviously quick and tidy but he gets pissed around way too often down the flanks to be considered world class.


I don't know where you got the too often from, tbh. He has had his fair share of rapings, but nothing over the top. He is already considered world class too. Has been considered world class since 08-09 when Scolari told him to attack the wing continuously.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I know he is considered world class, that's why I said I never understood the hype. If he was just seen as a good, steady player I would have nothing to argue about. I never see him have great games.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cole had no problem containing Messi a few years back (as opposed to Del Horno), and judging by Ronaldo's goal record against Chelsea (1 in 15), he didn't have many problems with him either. Gets quite a few assists as well, probably more than any other full back off the top of my head. Class player, England's most reliable over the last 5 years.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

The 1 in 15 stat is impressive especially against a goal machine as opposed to a Suarez type player who can still take the piss out of his marker all day without scoring. If Ronaldo has the beating of his man it's a foregone conclusion he'll hit the back of the net.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think Messi is 0 in 6 against Chelsea as well, and hasn't played against them since he moved to CF.

One of those games like I said was against Del Horno though, who basically did this for the entire game:



Until he was sent off.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

That was basically Maradonna's career. Although Diego usually and unwisely opted to fight back. Messi is extremely calm for an Argentine soccer player.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Seb said:


> Cole had no problem containing Messi a few years back (as opposed to Del Horno), and judging by Ronaldo's goal record against Chelsea (1 in 15), he didn't have many problems with him either. Gets quite a few assists as well, probably more than any other full back off the top of my head. Class player, England's most reliable over the last 5 years.


And I remember Cole doing v well against Ronaldo for England.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was never a red card for Del Horno either. Crazy decision.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ronaldo absolutely murdered Ashley Cole once:






Since then, Cole hasn't had much trouble with him at all.






Video quality is shit, but near the end is Ashley Cole telling Ronaldo where he belongs.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> I think Messi is 0 in 6 against Chelsea as well, and hasn't played against them since he moved to CF.
> 
> One of those games like I said was against Del Horno though, who basically did this for the entire game:
> 
> ...


That gif is hilarious, both rolling away from each other.

Valencia absolutely owns Ashley Cole. Every single time.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ouch, in that first video Cashley gets skinned. Bad. But yeah, Cole had Ronaldo in his pocket for the rest of his time at United.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Only person I've seen who has really contained Valencia this season (at least for 90% of the game) is Bosingwa - which is basically a twilight-zone comment.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Vader13 said:


> Only person I've seen who has really contained Valencia this season (at least for 90% of the game) is Bosingwa - which is basically a twilight-zone comment.


Bamboozled by the monobrow. Bosingwa is actually a good left back. Shame about his natural position.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Barcelona vs Basel final please.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> The opportunity for Manchester City's supporters was too good to pass up. Their team were on their way to a 4-0 win against Porto and the opposition had a striker going by the name of Hulk who was showing the signs of frustration. "You're not incredible," the home fans sang.
> 
> Hulk, real name Givanildo Vieira de Souza, certainly did not look like he had superhuman powers as Sergio Agüero inspired City to a 4-0 win to send them into the next round of the Europa League with an aggregate 6-1 victory.
> 
> ...



:lmao :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck off porto. you're players are diving, whinging twats and your fans are racist cuntholes. take your fisting and fuck off back to portugal


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Wasn't Hulk's agent saying that his transfer fee is 80 million? Arsene should lodge a 8 million bid for him and say, "I did not see ze zero." :wenger


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

United fan here, and I have to say, Porto's explanation for this series of of events is completely ridiculous. I'm glad they're out of the competition and even as a United fan I'm glad City whooped them. Always nice to see a bunch of racists get deservedly knocked out.

Hoping for a City/United final!!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm hoping for a City/United match but not at the final. I think it would really depend on how competitive the title race would be as the tournament progresses. I don't think United have the legs, with all the injuries--to compete on both fronts until the end. Personally, I would want United to win the Europa League because that would be another feather on SAF's hat.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd love a City/United final right after one of them has lost out on the title and after revenge while the other goes for a double. A final between them would be just epic. We've seen a few semi finals, but a final would be on a different level, especially at European level. If United could win that, it would be even better for Fergie. If they met in the semis say, they'd most likely be resting players for the title race and it wouldn't be their priority. If they got to the final, they'd both be going all out.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

There are rumours that Pogba isnt even on the bench tonight, if that is true he is definitely off to Italy, as papers as linking him to Juventus nearly every day. Annoying to lose the two biggest prospects out of a FAYC team


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> de Gea; Rafael, Jones, Smalling, Fabio; Nani, Cleverley, Park, Young; Hernandez, Berbatov
> subs Amos Evra Evans Giggs Carrick Welbeck Scholes.


Jones is captain 8*D

also confirms Pogba is definitely leaving


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Jones is captain 8*D












The next BIG MAN

Can't wait to see that back 4, potentially our future.

Sucks about Pogba.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Pogba not taking part doesn’t really confirm anything 100%? The general feeling is he will leave but not taking part tonight means little to next to nothing look at Gibson for example earlier in season everybody knew going leave in Jan or in summer yet he played full game in Carling Cup v Palace in Nov of last year? 

Edit - What will say is that i do feel that he will leave this summer & have said that for last few months, sucks but if kid doesnt want to stay with us then he knows where door is, if decides that were the best place to be then he will sign new long term deal before summer either way choice he is & his agents.

I love that team btw, players in team that need minutes while other playing who want to keep up there good form, also without any serious injuries in couple years time hopefully tonight’s Back 4 & GK will be the main back 4 & GK in couple years time for us & Jones as caption was always going happen but didn’t expect it to happen so soon into his MUFC Career. 

Want to see how Nani does tonight, with Toni out for next month his no.1 RW, wouldn’t shock me if played well while Toni out as be no competition for his favored RW spot also on other side Young is returning from injury & needs minutes so want see how he does tonight as well if Young hit form that showed during first few months of season then got LW spot sorted in side for rest season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pogba's been in the squad for pretty much every game recently, up until the on which is actually ideal for him to play in.

Something is definitely up. Either he's injured, or he's Italy bound.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Ferguson said on a interview on monday there was some problem about Pogba and a new deal, there were rumours today that Ferguson has grown tired of it and said to him either sign a contract or dont play again


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We will buy Pogba of you for £10m.

But you have to take Meireles from us for free. And you have to start him in at least 19 Prem games next season. Can't sub him in those either.

Deal?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

oh Park is captain not Jones, UEFA got it wrong


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

HERNANDEZ!!!

brilliant finish


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:javy


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

brb united doesn't dive.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He's one of my favourite players, but that dive by Rafael was disgusting.

But hey, I always did say he was the next Dani Alves. 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We're so open without Carrick it's ridiculous.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

United got the quick goal but after that, we allowed Ajax to attack and didn't put much pressure on them and we didn't really create much. The Ajax goal was a brilliant finish but questionable due to the handball but Ajax deserve the equaliser. United need to step it up second half and stop being careless in possession.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ajax playing beautifully.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Ajax are completely outplaying us it's ridiculous. United haven't even turned up second half; struggling to keep up with the flow and movement of Ajax and our attacking play has been dreadful. No good link-up play, sloppy on the ball and Nani has been abysmal.

De Gea just made a world class save a moment ago, absolutely brilliant save.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Berba off? Come on, this competition is pretty much his best chance to get some games and probe himself. He played well though l, but should have been given a full game.

Almost a goal for nani, he's not had a good game


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll give Nani a couple more games to see if he improves as he has just come back from injury. Young was taken off early and I felt he had a great game, his best since the Benfica game at Old Trafford. He worked really hard and looked really good when he was moved over to the right wing.

Rafael has been a rock at the back as has Jones and Smalling. Our attacking threat has been so uncreative and dull. Ajax has been tremendous and have really moved the ball well whereas United have looked sloppy and lethargic at times.

*Edit:* Lol, Ajax get another goal and well deserved. We've played wank.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao United getting completely outclassed in the Europa league.

Beautiful by Ajax.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

This is pretty stupid, even if we get through, how is this happening?


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

The only players that can leave with their heads high after this are: De Gea, Rafael, Jones, Smalling, Berbatov, Cleverley, Young, Hernandez, Scholes and Evans. The rest, especially Park and Nani have been abysmal and Fabio has been very sloppy on the ball. Nani though has been the worst.

It's a disgraceful performance. Yeah, we should still go through but this is a shocking display from United and I don't hold high hopes for the next stage of the Europa League.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Sums up United's game perfectly.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Poor performance but i dont really care, as its not the team which is going to play in the league, which is far more important, Park wont be played in the centre of midfield, as he is always poor there.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Calling it now, Bilbao are knocking United out in the next round.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

EGame said:


> Sums up United's game perfectly.


DISGRACE


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Proud of my team Ajax despite not going through. We miss a lot of first team players, yet still managed to dominate at times against Man Utd. This also makes Ajax the first Dutch team to win at Old Trafford. Had a Man Utd fan sitting next to me (one of those that supports a team, but then proceeds to never really watch, was just looking at his laptop entire time). His excuse was the Man Utd players didn't care and let Ajax beat them. Same old excuse. I'm sure they didn't care letting Ajax get 1 goal close to going through with 5 minutes to go...  Surely it's easier/more comfortable keeping possession than letting the opponent come at you the entire time. Fact is Ajax just played very well for a crippled Dutch side.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I love Rafael but that was a shocking dive.

Such a crap performance overall and for the entire 90 minutes. We started off brightly but once we scored, we just drifted off and allowed pressure from Ajax, who were fantastic throughout. They moved the ball so well, created a lot of chances and looked really good on the attack. While we were the complete opposite.

Nani needs to find his form and quick, especially with Valencia out for a month as yet again, he was shit in this game. He kept giving the ball away, never beat his man really and his crossing was so poor. You'd expect him to learn to clear the ball when it's in our area and near our box but he still hasn't and keeps getting dispossessed and this has happened a lot this season and it needs to stop now as one day it could cost us.

Park should not start a game for a while now, he's been crap all season. He works hard, I was happy to see him get a chance as captain (despite wanting Jones to get that accolade) but he's been dreadful all season and this game was no exception.

We went through but what a disappointing performance... again... at home... again... in Europe... again. This pretty much reminded me of the Crystal Palace game; played a lot of youngsters who didn't gel well together really, were careless on the ball and didn't really create much and really struggled throughout. We had a lot of young players on the pitch and yet we moved the ball so slowly. Ajax have very young players and they showed us how it should be done... they played some beautiful football.

Absolute garbage. United better step it up next time.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> DISGRACE


8*D


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

united_07 said:


>


Dat cunt again.

No one can match that twat's level of cuntishness.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Quasi Juice said:


> Proud of my team Ajax despite not going through. *We miss a lot of first team players, yet still managed to dominate at times against Man Utd*. This also makes Ajax the first Dutch team to win at Old Trafford. Had a Man Utd fan sitting next to me (one of those that supports a team, but then proceeds to never really watch, was just looking at his laptop entire time). His excuse was the Man Utd players didn't care and let Ajax beat them. Same old excuse. I'm sure they didn't care letting Ajax get 1 goal close to going through with 5 minutes to go...  Surely it's easier/more comfortable keeping possession than letting the opponent come at you the entire time. Fact is Ajax just played very well for a crippled Dutch side.


to be fair only 2 or 3 of the united players who played today would be in the strongest 11


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

united_07 said:


> 8*D


That's expected from him so doesent count


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

united_07 said:


> to be fair only 2 or 3 of the united players who played today would be in the strongest 11


I know but that's hardly an excuse when you look at the budget both teams have at their disposal, plus we played guys like Klaassen, Koppers and Van Rhijn who haven't even played 20 senior games yet...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

EGame said:


> Sums up United's game perfectly.


:suarez2

what a disgrace. Hang him up by the balls, we don't stand for divers here. 



united_07 said:


> to be fair only 2 or 3 of the united players who played today would be in the strongest 11


Yeah but you'd have spent a fuckload more on your '2nd XI' than Ajax did on their team today.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Calling it now, Bilbao are knocking United out in the next round.


Is Athletic/Man Utd for definite? If so :mark: :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rush said:


> Yeah but you'd have spent a fuckload more on your '2nd XI' than Ajax did on their team today.


might be able to field a cheaper team if the youngsters stopped fucking off after thinking theRe wages werent high enough when they arent even in the first team yet :side:




Seb said:


> Is Athletic/Man Utd for definite? If so :mark: :mark:



yeah i caught the second half of the game, Munian scored for Bilbao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Two attacking, entertaining teams, so that'll be a fun tie. I'd back Athletic to win at home, but Man Utd may be too strong for them at Old Trafford.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> Two attacking, entertaining teams, so that'll be a fun tie. I'd back Athletic to win at home, but *Man Utd may be too strong for them at Old Trafford.*


like they were vs ajax?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> Two attacking, entertaining teams, so that'll be a fun tie. I'd back Athletic to win at home, but Man Utd may be too strong for them at Old Trafford.


wouldnt be so sure, home form is europe this year is terrible, only 1 win from 4 games


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

All depends on how Fergie approaches it. If they go into it half-hearted Athletic could easily go through. I'm sure they'll see the tie as a massive occasion for them.

*Edit:*

_Olympiakos - Metalist	
Sporting CP - Manchester City
Twente - Schalke 04
Standard Liège - Hannover 96
Valencia - PSV
AZ - Udinese
Atlético Madrid - Beşiktaş
Manchester United - Athletic Club_

7th & 14th March


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

BIRAM DIOUF IS ON FIRE! MAME SAID KNOCK BRUGGE OUT





EGame said:


> Sums up United's game perfectly.


There was clear contact on Rafael

















by the ball :balo


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sporting? nice, another portugal trip. hopefully with less racism.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

wow metalist destroyed salzburg in the two legs and if i am not wrong salzburg was in the psg and atletic bilbao group.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I saw the Stoke v Valencia game, it was funny to see Stoke players whinging about not getting free kicks. They also can't win on an average winter night in Valencia either...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope to see a Valencia/City game down the line


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not expecting much in the next stages of the Europa League, we've been poor all season in Europe, especially at home. Last season, Old Trafford was a fortress, no one could beat us there but this season, we've lost at home a few times now and in sloppy fashion. I cringed when the second Ajax goal went in as it was from the oppositions set piece. We are missing Vidic so much at the back, it's so obvious.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The only problem with that game was the lack of discipline in midfield, with the ball we looked fine but without it we were all over the place. That wouldn't have happened with Carrick in there, he's become so valuable to us siimply because he's the only one (aside from Scholes now) who can maintain some discipline there. Park and Cleverley were all over the place.

I'd still fancy us against Bilbao, hopefully Ferguson sees enough of Martinez to sign him up in the summer.

Also FS: You really thought Young played well? I thought he was the worst player on the pitch. Nani actually had some very good moments to be fair, though was just as bad in the rest of the game.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, I've seen mixed messages about Young on other United forums; some claim he was crap and others say he worked hard. Let me reiterate, I didn't think he was fantastic or anything but I think he did well for the time he was on. On the left wing he did nothing but when he and Nani switched wings, he did create some good chances. I remember at one point he had two or three Ajax players surround him and he pulled off this neat little trick to escape them and ran on to supply a decent cross, which no one got on the end of. He also tracked back and assisted Rafael a lot. I thought he worked hard and he looked a lot better since the Benfica game. 

As for Nani, he created a couple of good moments and was unfortunate to hit the bar but other than that, he was shit. Kept giving the ball away especially when it was in our own area, no final ball when the likes of Berbatov and Hernandez were waiting patiently in the box. The fans groaned at him a lot and I don't blame them.

I agree, our midfield was all over the place, there was no control from anyone and Ajax completely dominated that area. Cleverley had a decent game but you could tell he was tiring as he hasn't reached full match fitness yet and Park just isn't a central midfield player. I think Scholes should have started alongside Cleverley to give it some balance as when he came on, we did start getting a lot of possession but we kept giving the ball away very sloppily and for a 10 minute period towards the end, Ajax got back into it when we seemed like we were about to settle. We need Carrick in that midfield so bad, hopefully he doesn't pick up an injury as besides Valencia, he's been our most in-form player.

I agree about the Javi Martinez comment, would love to see him come to United next season. I'm still doubtful how we'll do against Bilbao as we've been so poor this season when it comes to our European campaign, a lot of players haven't turned up. Hopefully they kick into high gear in the next stage as this will be a tough 2 legs with Bilbao.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> Sums up United's game perfectly.


Just saw this now :lmao. :suarez1 would be proud of that


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Martinez has spent the season at CB, so I doubt you'll be seeing him in the position you expect him/want him to fill the void at United with next season in this fixture. However, he does still goes on those bursting runs through midfield* like he did last season when he was superb playing in front of the defence. If Fergie wants him though, he won't be cheap, I think he has a €30 million+ release clause.

*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Arsenal's XI that could pull off the win tomorrow. 

Wojciech

Van Persie-Van Persie-Van Persie-Van Persie

Van Persie-Song-Van Persie

Van Persie-Van Persie-Van Persie​


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure why Song is there and not Rosicky.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Fun fact: RVP's last three shots on goal have been GOALS!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

looking forward to seeing martinez and muniain against united on thursday, would love to see both at united next season, de Gea is good friends with muniain which could convince him, got a feeling it will be a draw on thursday then a loss in the second leg. But i'd rather see Fergie put out the likes of Berbatov, park, anderson etc, as the league is more important.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

> Wenger - I’m tempted to change formation
> 
> By Joe Brewin
> 
> ...


http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/wenger-i-m-tempted-to-change-formation

:lmao

We're going to be playing with 6 strikers and Song? Egame was right! 

The problem is only one of the 6 strikers have heard of this extinct commodity named, "goal." Here's hoping, one from each! :wenger

FORZA ARSENAL!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I would truly play Vermaelen up front before Chamakh.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

6 Strikers? 

:lmao Wegner


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Hoping Arsenal make it interesting. Not sure I should be getting my hopes up though. The thing is surely Arsenal fans would appreciate a 3-0 win, even if they didn't get through.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

If I was an Arsenal fan 3 - 0 would be the worst result imaginable simply because it gives hope. Any other kind of win is fine but that would kill it too much for my liking.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> If I was an Arsenal fan 3 - 0 would be the worst result imaginable simply because it gives hope. Any other kind of win is fine but that would kill it too much for my liking.


4-1 to arsenal would be good.
:troll


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> 4-1 to arsenal would be good.
> :troll


5-1 would be even better. With a Walcott own goal in the last minute :balo2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hopefully Wegner's been analysing our comeback from 2005. :troll


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Hopefully Wegner's been analysing our comeback from 2005. :troll


Or deportivo's.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Wenger doesn't have to look that far back to see how to overcome a 4-0 deficit...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE COMEBACK


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Comeback on bitches!


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

come back on motherfuckers


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

nice marking :lmao


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Hopefully El sharaawy isn't as good as he is in fifa


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO RVP should have buried that.


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh jesus what a chance !


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

EGame said:


> LMAO RVP should have buried that.


RVP could have scored 2 by now


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HOLY FUCCCCCCKKKKK

IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

2-0!!! 

Shit this might just happen!


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

ROSICKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Penalty :lmao

You can't write this shit


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

PENALTY


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

FORZA ARSENAL


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

rvpppppppppppppp


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

markin' out bro


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fuck it Arsenal need to score 2 more and go through now. It's written to happen :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

This, isnt, possible. No way can Wenger do this. No fucking way


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

What a first half. Even as a neutral, this will be an amazing seocnd half. Rooting for Arsenal, need a English side in the quarter finals.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

This is insane.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

And here I am with this lousy Belgian network that has chosen to air Benfica-Zenit


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What a half of football. 

OX has been superb. Put in a peach of a corner and completely bamboozled Milan for the penalty. Tracks back well, has covered well for Song when he's gone forward, agile and turns on the ball well, doesn't waste it very often. 

Mesbah is the worst player of all time.

Abiatti crap keeping for the second goal. Silva with a crap clearance, a seemingly rare mistake as he's the only Milan player who looks like he can tackle.

Ibrahimovic returning to his big match anonymity.

Robinho looks like he can't be bothered.

Van Bommel completely off the pace. Possible second yellow coming up.

If Rosicky hadn't misplaced so many passes and cocked up the 2v1 he and RVP had after Emanuelson's mistake, Arsenal could've had another.

FORZA ARSENAL. Really hope they pull this off. They'll get another goal, they just need to be sound at the back.

:wenger


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Some players don't deserve to wear the Arsenal shirt obviously (Gibbs...), but it would be wrong to talk about this now. What a game, I'm marking out it's unbelievable !!! Come on Gunners !!!


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol, imagine what is going on in the Milan dressing room right now


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

redeadening said:


> This, isnt, possible. No way can Wenger do this. No fucking way


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

steamed hams said:


>


wtf? Is he wanking?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Come on, Arsenal.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Big_Man said:


> Lol, imagine what is going on in the Milan dressing room right now


I can just imagine it 

YOU F***ING B****RDS. WHAT THE F**K IS WRONG WITH YOU. F**K THIS S**T EVERYONE DEFEND DEFEND DEFEND DEFEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Un-be-lievable! Come on Arsenal!


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Alcoholic said:


> And here I am with this lousy Belgian network that has chosen to air Benfica-Zenit


Is Arshavin playing?


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

how amazing would it be if RVP scores a Hatrick


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Thiago Silva playing LCB and LB, Mesbah just stands around and doesn't have a clue :lmao

Rosicky really needs to stop wasting the ball. He's lost it so many times.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It would be gutless if Arsenal lose this lol.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK ARE U SERIOUS


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Fuck! What a chance. Of all the players, RVP.


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

OH SHIT


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FUCK


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:lmao

You're not Messi, son. Half the goal to cut the ball back in to and he goes for the cute chip.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Is Neville a closet Arsenal fan? that sex noise he just made when Van Persie missed was repulsive.

Or should I say AAARSSE NUL.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Is Neville a closet Arsenal fan? that sex noise he just made when Van Persie missed was repulsive.
> 
> Or should I say AAARSSE NUL.


Neville is unbearable on commentary when it's an English team that are playing in Europe.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CHAMAKH coming on. 

Disastrous.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah I've just put this match on mute since the commentery is so bad tonight, When I'm paying £35 a month for this shit I wouldn't mind if they just tried to be balanced instead of Neville rubbing one out everytime Chamberlin touches the ball


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

EGame said:


> CHAMAKH coming on.
> 
> Disastrous.


 As long as Djourou stays put on the bench


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rosicky AGAIN fpalm

Just get one pass right to RVP plz.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Aquilani, a fine £18 million spent by Liverpool.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

EGame said:


> CHAMAKH coming on.
> 
> Disastrous.


Milan must be petrified.

Moroccan Emile Heskey anyone? 

:hesk1

Obviously kidding, Heskey's a far bigger goal threat.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Liverpool down to 10 men now with chamakh coming on

source: anfield cat


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Now is the time for young to prove his quality


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This is fucked. 

Arsenal are burned out.

lol ref is blind.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Milan score now and it's over.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Like I mentioned before as an Arsenal fan this would be the last score I would want to see finish the game since it gave soo much hope.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Gutless.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

a bad time for van persie to have a poor game


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Like I mentioned before as an Arsenal fan this would be the last score I would want to see finish the game since it gave soo much hope.


Agreed. Pretty cruel result. Arsenal were terrific for the first hour and defended admirably. Unfortunately for them, they weren't quite as good here as they were terrible at the San Siro. What a miss from RVP though.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Someone needs to rip off Alex Songs testicles.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Go out of the competition after conceding 4 goals in the first leg and your star striker missed a sitter to level the match, so obviously it's the linesman's fault your team was knocked out of the CL :wenger


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Arsenal will be upset that they couldn't do enough to get that final goal, but they won back a lot of pride tonight and they can take that into their next games.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

What a game. Pity Arsenal just ran out of legs and wind at the end. Oxlade had a fantastic performance. At the end of the day, just not good enough.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That was quite a ride. Unfortunate Arsenal couldn't finish it. Well, it's done.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn, so close. But they gave it everything.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

That chance... van Persie. 

Terrific game and one f'kin away goal and we would have gone through. At San Siro, even with 4-0 down, I was screaming for the away goal.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chamberlain had the game of his (young) life, btw. It's just unfortunate that he picked up a knock. With him, the result could have been different.

Walcott should retire.


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Razor King said:


> That chance... van Persie.
> 
> Terrific game and one f'kin away goal and we would have gone through. At San Siro, even with 4-0 down, I was screaming for the away goal.


Tbh it should have been 4 in the first half, that shit pass by rosicky to RVP


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

HE SCORES WHEN HE WANTS. HE SCORES WHEN HE WAAAAAAAAAAAANTS.

Why did RVP choose to miss that chip?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

arsenal were so damm close milan were terrible, extremely terrible. i cant believe van persie miss that shot, but i think abbiati deserve some credit, he saved milan with that fantastic save.

when aquilani came in, milan played much better, underrated for sure. 
for me MOTM is chamberlain. flop of the match is mesbah


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Heel said:


> HE SCORES WHEN HE WANTS. HE SCORES WHEN HE WAAAAAAAAAAAANTS.
> 
> Why did RVP choose to miss that chip?


Didn't want to score, duh.

After watching this performance from Arsenal, I will be excited to see us go out on a whimper next week.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

theres only one english team in euuuuuuuroooooooooope


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pretty much a given that Madrid would run over Milan and Bayern now. 

Lol, I'm hoping for a miracle at the Bernabeu for CSKA.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the #CHELSEACHARGE has been reborn as the #EVILCHELSEACHARGE


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Valiant effort from Arsenal.

I honestly didn't expect that result.

Would love to watch the match as the crowd would've been red hot.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

redeadening said:


> the #CHELSEACHARGE has been reborn as the *#EVILCHELSEACHARGE*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Feel a little for the arsenal fans to see their team get 3 goals in one half and get so close but arsenal showed their incompetence at not grabbing the game by the balls and putting one or two more in, milan were for the taking tonight they were awful beyond belief, that said a better team would have put a few past arsenal tonight.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Arsenal should 'happily' take the credit for a 3-0 win. Got some pride back after the first leg and a win on the night. Okay they didn't qualify for the next round, but you don't qualify for anything by winning the World Cup. It is what it is basically.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gutted for Arsenal, thought they had it in the bag at half time but they couldn't replicate their penetration or possession in the second half. After that RVP miss they didn't really create anything, and tbh Nocerino should've put the tie to bed, and so should El Sharawanky just before the break. If anyone looked like scoring the 4th goal in the final 20-30 minutes it was Milan.

It's a shame because it was such a good effort in the first half. When Neville's wank boy went off, Arsenal's chances went with him. Roll on Chelsea next week.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hopefully Cavani and Lavezzi put on a show like they did in the first leg, they are fucking class.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Hopefully Cavani and Lavezzi put on a show like they did in the first leg, they are fucking class.


After his shit performance in the first leg, maybe Hamsik will turn up this time too. I just hope Chelsea can replicate what Arsenal did and get within touching distance by half time to make it as exciting as tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> After his shit performance in the first leg, maybe Hamsik will turn up this time too. I just hope Chelsea can replicate what Arsenal did and get within touching distance by half time to make it as exciting as tonight.


Can see chelsea getting through, with no avb maybe they will be tight at the back and win 2-0 on the night. But if napoli are as clinical in front of goal as they were in the first it's game on.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This kid is ridiculously talented. To me, he's more impressive than Wilshire.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Great effort from the lads, great stuff. The only problem I had was Alex Song. I swear he was under the influence of alcohol at times lol. As good as Arsenal were in the first half, he was nowhere, seriously, when we were attacking with speed, he was nowhere to be seen, he could barely move!!! Same when defending, no movement whatsoever lol. And his passing... just wasn't his night.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> theres only one english team in euuuuuuuroooooooooope


Manchester feeling confused by this statement.

Good win for Arsenal despite the fact that they went out though. They could have just given up after the first leg but they had a go and had the half time never come I reckon they could have done it. Just a shame they didn't make it through after that.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> Pretty much a given that Madrid would run over Milan and Bayern now.
> 
> Lol, I'm hoping for a miracle at the Bernabeu for CSKA.


Based on one match. Really? Milan clearly weren't up for this game and I expect them to get back to previous form almost immediately. Plus they have a long history of throwing away leads in Europe - Deportivo, Liverpool etc.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I had a feeling that tie had some life in it yet, I also think Chelsea will advance, great example of how playing at home is such an advantage. Also shows Arsenal are a very good side, they're just very inconsistent. Put Wilshere back in that side and add one more quality signing and they will be a force, the scrutiny for Wenger has been very OTT IMO.

Basel and Benfica are clearly the two powerhouses left, fuck Barca and Madrid.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So Milan, Benfica are through and 100% add real and barca to the list, i also think bayern, marseille, chelsea and lyon will make it (love to see apoel over them though).

Not a bad final 8 if my predictions are right, hopefully barca and real avoid each other.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Madrid 100% through? They drew the first leg. There's at least a 1% chance that CSKA can sneak a 2-2 draw.

Leverkusen aren't going to shut Barca out and score 3 at the Camp Nou though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Why were people criticising Rosicky on here? He was fucking immense, lead most of Arsenal attack's, been quality for a while too, SO much better than Ramsey. Starting to remind me of the player I used to admire at Dortmund, he found a turn of pace out of nowhere this season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Madrid 100% through? They drew the first leg. There's at least a 1% chance that CSKA can sneak a 2-2 draw.
> 
> Leverkusen aren't going to shut Barca out and score 3 at the Camp Nou though.



I can't see cska doing anything against them away, if real do what they are capable of doing it will be a long night for moscow. I will eat my hat if moscow beat them it's football and almost anything can happen but i just can't see them keeping out ron and the boys.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chelsea will not advance. We will win 2-1 on the night, losing 3-4 on agg.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Chelsea will not advance. We will win 2-1 on the night, losing 3-4 on agg.


Have some optimism, or you doing that reverse thing were you're adamant you will go out meaning you will end up going through.

I'm doing for the city/utd game, city will hammer us again we don't have a chance.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Chelsea will not advance. We will win 2-1 on the night, losing 3-4 on agg.


I could honestly see you hammering them. Despite the popular opinion on here (you :torres) Napoli are very poor at defending, they allow so many chances it's ridiculous. I could easily see Chelsea winning 2-0, 3-1 or even 4-1.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Have some optimism, or you doing that reverse thing were you're adamant you will go out meaning you will end up going through.
> 
> I'm doing for the city/utd game, city will hammer us again we don't have a chance.


If it was a 2-1 deficit, I'd think we would advance, but that 2nd ridiculous Lavezzi goal killed it, imo.

Plus, we are not in great form.



Irish Jet said:


> I could honestly see you hammering them. Despite the popular opinion on here (you :torres) Napoli are very poor at defending, they allow so many chances it's ridiculous. I could easily see Chelsea winning 2-0, 3-1 or even 4-1.


I know they suck defensively and will give us chances, but we will do the same and they have a better attack than us.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

drogba ftw


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Some thoughts on the game last night.
-AOC is unbelievable. If he didn't have that injury, Arsenal probably would've gotten a lot more offence in that last 20 mins.
-Rosicky's revival is something quite astonishing.
-Song, on the other hand, was, as someone else said earlier, likely drunk.
-Mesbah should start every Milan game.
-Superb saves by both goalkeepers. Chezzers made all the right decisions, didn't panic etc.
-Oh, Van Persie. That chance called for violence. 
-Not sorry it ended like this. Good showing.

I'm expecting Napoli to win the game and the tie. They weren't playing immensely in the first leg and still tore Chelsea apart. I'm not sure how Chelsea are going to do under BIG MAN AUTHORITY, but can't see them toppling Napoli.

Madrid will put a few past CSKA imo. Should be a pretty comfortable victory.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> If it was a 2-1 deficit, I'd think we would advance, but that 2nd ridiculous Lavezzi goal killed it, imo.
> 
> Plus, we are not in great form.
> 
> I know they suck defensively and will give us chances, but we will do the same and they have a better attack than us.


Considering that was essentially the story of the first leg I would think defending is both teams would want to brush up on for this match. Especially Napoli. I defo see a much tighter game. If Chelsea can get an early goal like they did against Valencia then id give then a real chance of overturning the tie.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

The stadium holding the Europa League final this year holds 52,000, but both teams will only be given 9,000 tickets each, ridiculous


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Arsenal would've won that game had Arteta played, no question. Rosicky and Song had so much time and space in the middle of park and just wasted it far too often. Song goes for the killer ball too often, and Rosicky kept losing the ball and wasted so many passes it was almost ridiculous, particularly in the second half. He looked half the player he did against Spurs. Arsenal could've created so much more than they did, because they dominated the play, and they caught Ibrahimovic offside every time Milan got out of their own half. These might seem like harsh criticisms when they won 3-0, but honestly, Milan really were that bad (lazy/disinterested/arrogant?).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

AOC's rise has been quite brilliant. Everyone was laughing in the summer at Wenger for spending £15m(?) for him, but the price that wingers cost these days, it looks like it is going to be an absolute bargain.

Kinda jealous, tbh.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He wasn't a bad signing at the time, he had a lot of hype, I think the laughter was more about how Arsenal were desperate for experience and reinforcements to come in right now, and also replacements for Cesc and Nasri, but instead the only player they spent any significant money on was an 18 year old player from League One.

Kid has to go the Euro's. He looks far too composed on the ball to be a winger though. I know Neville kept saying he reminded him of Rooney, and I can kind of see that, given his build, whilst still being agile and quick, and the way he whips his foot round the ball and gets a lot of bend on his passes. Unlike Rooney, he's not striker material though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah the whole AOC thing was mainly because they needed experience along with more midfielders and defenders yet they splashed out on a Winger where they were pretty much stocked up on. Don't think anyone actually said he was an outright bad buy

Would be great to see the kid go to the Euros but I see him being left out tbh. Even if he does go I see the Walcott situation happening with him where he just goes and doesn't play


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

bloody hell. as soon as kos's header went in I knew I was an idiot for suggesting playing 2nd team... just can't buy those nights. although in fairness to me i thought song, ros, verm, gibbs were all going to be out of game, which would have made game more difficult.

obsvs:
- disagree with song criticism from first half. thought he played well regardless of defensive duties he supposedly has, no way would he be pushing up without word from AW, AOC anchored at times. really poor second half, didn't have authority and misplaced far too many passes and went for killer ball too many times. frustrating. although probably knackered, played too much this season, and that silly intnl didn't help.
- defence played that offside trap perfectly, embarassing for ibra how many times he was caught offside. all played well, kos imperious and tv5 played best game in months. FBs quality.
- alex oxlade-chamberlain. i don't often agree with souness and don't agree with rooney comp. but can see this lad playing anywhere in midfield/flanks. ever since i saw him play for us i thought he'd be a star in midfield. he was excellent when picking passes, running at defenders or anchoring in middle. exceptional tracking back too. improving. euros? certainly good enough but don't want too many expectations being placed on him to be england's hero or anything.
- the crowd. i re-watched this game on TV this morning but the atmosphere really didn't come across, it was 2x as good as arsenal v barca last year. best atmosphere ever in the grove, surely.
- milan improved second half, particularly last 30 mins. as soon as we ran out of gas they tightend up defensively and in midfield. had RVP scored THAT chance, they would have been in disarray with no time to recover. key moment, along with AOC's injury. 
- agree with Seb on that if arteta had of played we would have won the tie, in normal time. although who's place would he take? not creative as ros, supposed he'd have to displace song which AW wouldn't do imo. little harsh on rosicky though, head and shoulders above anybody else in the first half, but he did expect a lot to go for him in the 2nd half. even if arteta had been on the bench, i think he would have won us the game. people complained about lack of depth in strikers last night (100% not good enough) BUT we could have brought on cavani and he'd have made no difference as we were lacking in midfield last 30 mins and needed more drive. someone like coq, diaby, arteta coming on would have changed the game. shame none were fit.
- rosicky. his return to form is staggering, but he has been ravaged with injuries and sticked out on the flank. he's a CM/CAM, and was never going to get a chance with cesc there over the years. playing his best football for the club. unreal first half performance. 
- we just ran out of steam. we gave everything in the first half. we had nothing left to give post 65 mins. it's where mids were desperately needed off the bench. bizarre oyzakup got stripped off but didn't come on. he would have had much more influence than a striker. 
- regardless of how shocking we were 1st leg, had pitch not been sabotaged, and us given stonewall penalty, we probably wouldn't have gone out. lots of ifs and buts but annoying how things went.
- referee - my word. one of worst performances seen this this season. opening 3 early cards all poor, constantly gave 50/50 non-balls to milan FKs, gave into ibra's constant diving. wouldn't have given pen if not got ass. behind goal. lold at there being clear corner for milan and giving GK, then booking ibra and nocerino for protesting. swag.
- overall just so proud of the lads. no disgrace going out there and quite unlucky in the end not to go through. in retrospect glad we didn't lie down as i somewhat suggested. could really see what it means to them at FT. spirit best it's been since invincibles, something we have lacked so much over the years. regardless of not going through, 3-0 against italian champions and table toppers will keep momentum going. showed impossible is nothing. had a few things gone our way with injuries we could have turned them over even more convincingly.didn't know we had this kind of resilience, as i said after the 4-0, it could be the end of the season for us like CC last year, but in just 3 weeks the rest of the season is looking a hell of a lot brighter.



@joel - it was £12m. wenger in full troll effect. always said it was a great deal at the time. united were ready to pounce had we not paid it, apparently they were willing to go 15m, but we thankfully tied deal up quick.

*edit*: on rvp's miss, i don't blame him really. at the end of the day he relied on his instinct, and his instinct has notched him around 40+ goals over the past year, having one of the best patches for a striker in EPL history. and it looked like abiatti was more likely to get across to the right than to get a hand up for the chip. in hindsight easy to say he fucked up but he had to make the choice in a split-second, and he followed his instinct.

was thinking ros has a lot of what we've been missing, incisive passing, quick over short distances, smart and can skip away from his marker easily. no matter how much he faded that opening 45 was about as good as it could have gotten barring the fuck up with rvp (which rvp also fucked up). rvp hasn't been playing to full potential regularly for months, he does have his games where he is great at everything, but just like the liverpool game, he just takes his chances when he needs to take them. that's why he's the best in the world at what he does.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Does Gunner14 still hate the entire squad, AOC in particular ?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

> had pitch not been sabotaged


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

gif not working. gif_FAIL. 












:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Does Gunner14 still hate the entire squad, AOC in particular ?


Gunner is brilliant, best poster here his brutal honestly is comedy gold at times.


Crudeli>>>>>>>any british pundit, except kammy of course.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> gif not working. gif_FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> The stadium holding the Europa League final this year holds 52,000, but both teams will only be given 9,000 tickets each, ridiculous


See them corporations and middle class day trippers are getting a big portion.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bad pitches in england dont hold a candle to what bundyodkor churned up against my local team (adelaide united)










worst pitch i've seen.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Anyone remember chelsea's back in 03 or 04?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wonder what that crudeli was saying about messi ?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I literally played a game of gaelic football in what was effectively a swamp. Boots kept coming off because the ground was eating them. Fun times.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The best time to play footy is when it's pissing down.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> The best time to play footy is when it's pissing down.


Best time to play rugby IMO, best for football is when it's rained the night before.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> The best time to play footy is when it's pissing down.


:agree:

Especially 5-a-side. The ball zips about so much better, but I've been saying the same thing for years without a sensible explination. I just love playing in the rain. Hail on the other hand though.(N)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Anyone remember chelsea's back in 03 or 04?


Those sand pitches were awesome 

I remember we tried to screw Barca in 06 with it, but they still won 2-1.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Those sand pitches were awesome
> 
> I remember we tried to screw Barca in 06 with it, but they still won 2-1.


Best minutes/assist rate in this CL (min 2 ass.): Cuenca 62 - Kaka 102 - Gaitan 113 - Benzema 115 - Torres 118

He may not score goals, but the ASSIST MACHINE will help guide you past Napoli.

:torres


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Well it beats taking a shot myself. :torres


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Messi is rested and playing at the Camp Nou. Better get ready.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He also hasn't scored at the Camp Nou this season in the CL yet. He has 7 goals this season, all away from home.

Don't have high hopes for the Messi documentary tonight as it's ITV doing it, but you never know. As for the game, i'm expecting a rout.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Messi: Me Not scoring? Bitch please....:leo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Team's playing like shit. 

But an absolute vintage Messi goal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:leo

Nice chipped finish. Take notes, RVP :troll

Pretty slow start. Iniesta, Pique and Alves looking a little sloppy. Leverkusen 3-1 down, and playing a 9-1 formation. The second they commit 3-4 players forward, they get murdered on the break :


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Who is the Apoel Nicosia's manager? it's one thing to get a club that size out the group stages of the Champions League but if they do knock out Lyon tonight then surely some big clubs will start to take note


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lmao, imagine if there's a Cypriot team in the last 8, but not an English team. Looks like a strong possibility.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:leo easy enough


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

EGame said:


> *Messi is rested and playing at the Camp Nou. Better get ready*.


^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think we know where the Champions League Golden Boot is going this year.

:leo

More plz. Leverkusen are so poor.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Messi should be banned. Because.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao the guy is unstoppable


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:lmao

I'm done. On his weaker foot. Another hat-trick. Unbelievable.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Too easy.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

If Messi was in the WWE he would be lambested by the IWC for no selling eveverything, is he aware that there defenders and goalkeepers on the feild of play?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

this is just ridiculous, brilliant chip, and on his weaker foot. Chelsea will be unstoppable with him next season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That is just outrageous. I'd say out of the best 10 hat tricks I've ever seen Messi has like 5 or 6. He's the GOAT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Wonderful. Glad Xavi and Iniesta are off. 

Lolz, wouldn't be surprised if Messi purposely misses all his penalties. He'll outscore Penaldo anyway. 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

TELLOOOOOO

:mark:

Fabregas just putting it on a plate once again. Superb performance. Been back to his start of season form in the past few weeks.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TELLO SCORES IN HIS FIRST MINUTE OF EUROPEAN FOOTBALL

GET THE FUCK IN.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

This side is exceptionally poor Pep, not worth your time. Get yourself to Chelsea where you'll really shine.

:troll


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This is embaressing :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

4 goals Messi. 

u mad?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Another quadtrick :

That's like 2 in a few weeks, + the hat-trick he got for Argentina.

:leo :leo :leo :leo


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

I just realised something. This Messi guy ain't half bad, is he?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Messi is not going to impress me until he scores with his head :troll


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

You mean his wife ain't half bad. :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Calm down Messi. You have to stop scoring so it's easy for Pep to take you to Chelsea with him :terry


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

Messi's alright I suppose. Not as good as Joe Cole though.

Am I doing it right? Am I doing it right? :torres


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TELLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ok Barca we get it your beasts. Can't you just park the bus already?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Leverkusen + :leo = :buried


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> You mean his wife ain't half bad. :terry


bama

But wait. He's not my team-mate.....yet :terry


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The Biggest aggregate win in the Champions League Knock-Out Stages is 12-1 when Bayern Munich beat Sporting CP (5-0, 7-1) in the 1'st knockout round in 2008/09

Too much to ask?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Keeper is shocking and i thought he was a good young GK.

Amazing how this lot ain't winning the league.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Meh. Strong performance but I wish Pedro would have bagged some goals.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Keeper is shocking and i thought he was a good young GK.
> 
> Amazing how this lot ain't winning the league.


Even more amazing that they are 10 points behind the leaders.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Even more amazing that they are 10 points behind the leaders.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Madrid aren't better than Barca. Just far more consistent this season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He'll still be mad though when Barcelona win the Champions League this season. Preferably having knocked out Madrid again on the way.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

EGame said:


> Meh. Strong performance but I wish Pedro would have bagged some goals.


Oh, what a shame. I know this is Barca but even they don't win 6-0 every game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> He'll still be mad though when Barcelona win the Champions League this season. Preferably having knocked out Madrid again on the way.


Can't see anyone else other than barca winning it, real could do it over the one game but if they draw barca next round or the semi's they are fucked.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Big_Man said:


> Oh, what a shame. I know this is Barca but even they don't win 6-0 every game.


They've played better than this in games this season and won by a lot less. This time though, they've been more clinical in front of goal, and Leverkusen have once again proven to be absolute garbage.

I'm absolutely delighted by this display though. It's been an absolute rout.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Big_Man said:


> Oh, what a shame. I know this is Barca but even they don't win 6-0 every game.


It's not about that. It's about getting our best winger back into goal scoring form. He's pulling a Torres this season, which i worrying. Regardless of this performance, his off form and absence has significantly effected the team this season. 

In other news, who needs Bale when you have Tello?


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

This guy just needs to stop


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Champo League history right thurrrrr Messi the beast!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Greatest ever. No doubt.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:leo :leo :leo :leo :leo

7 to go now.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Double hatrick on


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Another match another record broken, take a bow Leo Messi

Can only hope I see a player as good as him again in my lifetime


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Great goal!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

THE COMEBACK.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

THE COMEBACK!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Messi has scored more goals in 1 game than Torres has scored in 36 :torres


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

:lmao at pep when he saw that goal


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol. The score couldn't fit properly on the screen. AGG10-1. With no space in between.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:leo tonight was amazing.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Pity words can't describe that game. Wasn't a world class performance, imo, but still fantastic enough. Benefited from one of the worst defensive games I've ever seen from ANY right back. Even Barney the Dinosaur would of had more presence. Absolutely ruthless performance by Messi, and a fantastic audition for Tello, to show the world he'll be one of the best in the world in a few years.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

C'mon Apoel, makes us Cypriots even prouder. 

Messi was splended.

Liverpool should buy Tello. Looks as though he knows the formula of scoring.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:leo will have to do better if he wants to replace :torres next season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Penalties (with APOEL winning), plz.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Apoel winning and drawing barca next round and more records will be broken.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Quite simply The G.O.O.T :gun:



:leo



Greatest Of Our Time. :gun:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

He's GOAT.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

If I see anyone claim Messi can't go down as one of the best because Argentina haven't won a World Cup with him I'll scream. The guy's unbelievable.


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

Inivited Messi to use his left foot tonight, as ever.

It was a nice chip on his right, but I don't see him use his right foot very much usually and for the most part his goals come from retarded defenders letting him use his left foot. It cheeses me off. Just bored of the lack of defending teams seem to do against Barcelona. AC did well, really, but as the guy above said, the full back was a fucking disgrace. Goalkeeper didn't cover himself in glory either. 

Not trying to sound like a douche, it's just comes naturally to me.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I want to know what the people who say "He needs to win a world cup to prove he's greatest of all time" would say if Messi was actually Peruvian or Bolivian or one of the other minor South American footballing nations


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nige™ said:


> If I see anyone claim Messi can't go down as one of the best because Argentina haven't won a World Cup with him I'll scream. The guy's unbelievable.


Was just on another forum with being talking about that as well.The thought that too be considered a great you have to win the World Cup is stupid anyway.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Current Argentina team are a shambles. No player has carried a bad team to a World Cup, apart from Maradona. Best couldn't even get Ireland in to a World Cup.

FORZA APOEL


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

It's true that if you don't win a World Cup you aren't great. Johan Cruyff? Shit. Michel Platini? Shit. Andy Cole? Shit.

I kid.

No doubt Barcelona will draw Apoel or Lyon in the next round.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't if it's because the main camera is too high but the Apoel pitch looks huge

Apoel look like there hanging on but as I say that a long ball nearly them a 1 on 1 situation

EDIT: Shit Manduca is sent off, Apoel down to 10


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Red card for Apoel.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

He doesent have to win a world cup to be considered a great but I've yet to see him do what he has done on a club level on the international stage.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Heskey hasn't won a world cup. That says a lot right there.


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

Woop. Shoutout. Love it.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Penalties.

Hopefully it's better penalty shootout than the CC final.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Penalty Shootout

C'Mon APOEL!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Heskey hasn't won a world cup. That says a lot right there.


It's a shame Heskey was bought on when it was too little, too late in the Germany game. Capello should've started him.

PENALTIES :mark: :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Thought you'd be watching the messi doc on itv4 seb.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> Thought you'd be watching the messi doc on itv4 seb.


Sky+, my friend.

Anyone else think Tello looks like a very raw Cristiano Ronaldo?


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

Silence after the penalty was freakin' sweet.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

The only people who really care about a World Cup victory stamping you as the best ever, are fickle fans who obviously have a agenda against the lad, or Pele. Both are deluded, or, have an agenda.

When people use Maradona's international record to say 'Messi isn't best ever' obviously haven't seen Maradona's international record. While he take Argentina to glory in '86, hes scored 34 in 91 games. Messi is at 22 goals in 67 games. He'll eclipse it.

Hes 24, hes top 5 ever, and by the time hes 27, he'll be the greatest player in terms of accomplishments, granted nothing drastic has happened. And, to be honest, the only player I would put on Messi's level, is Crujff. And that is because his legacy is massive. His mentallity is modern day Barcelona, he was the focal point of Total Football.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Sky+, my friend.
> 
> Anyone else think Tello looks like a very raw Cristiano Ronaldo?



haha good lad, i thought i'd catch the pena shootout later.

Tello looks class aslong as city, pool and chelsea keep their grubby hands off him.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Lisandro you lucky cunt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hey why are you all going about Messi being the best, dont you know the best in the world is Neymar, even Pele confirmed this :troll


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> The only people who really care about a World Cup victory stamping you as the best ever, are fickle fans who obviously have a agenda against the lad, or Pele. Both are deluded, or, have an agenda.
> 
> When people use Maradona's international record to say 'Messi isn't best ever' obviously haven't seen Maradona's international record. While he take Argentina to glory in '86, hes scored 34 in 91 games. Messi is at 22 goals in 67 games. He'll eclipse it.
> 
> Hes 24, hes top 5 ever, and by the time hes 27, he'll be the greatest player in terms of accomplishments, granted nothing drastic has happened. And, to be honest, the only player I would put on Messi's level, is Crujff. And that is because his legacy is massive. His mentallity is modern day Barcelona, he was the focal point of Total Football.


Everything you see at Barcelona stems from Cruyff, as a player and a manager. You can't overstate his influence on this team, it even eclipses Guardiola's imo. He'll do wonders at Chivas.

Lyon got so lucky with that penalty. CMON APOEL.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Saaaaaaaaaaaved.

C'mon!!!!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> The only people who really care about a World Cup victory stamping you as the best ever, are fickle fans who obviously have a agenda against the lad, or Pele. Both are deluded, or, have an agenda.
> 
> When people use Maradona's international record to say 'Messi isn't best ever' obviously haven't seen Maradona's international record. While he take Argentina to glory in '86, hes scored 34 in 91 games. Messi is at 22 goals in 67 games. He'll eclipse it.
> 
> Hes 24, hes top 5 ever, and by the time hes 27, he'll be the greatest player in terms of accomplishments, granted nothing drastic has happened. And, to be honest, the only player I would put on Messi's level, is Crujff. And that is because his legacy is massive. His mentallity is modern day Barcelona, he was the focal point of Total Football.



Sorry. Maradona carried a mediocre Argentina team to world cup glory and you're comparing scoring stats. You've lost the plot. Of course Messi needs a great world cup to be labelled as the GOAT.

If it went purely on scoring stats then Muller would be the GOAT and he actually won the world cup.




> If I see anyone claim Messi can't go down as one of the best because Argentina haven't won a World Cup with him I'll scream.


Yeah why should he have to prove himself on football's most important stage?


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

Apoel will beat Barcelona. I believe.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Wooooohooo.

I can't believe it.

FORZA APOEL.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

APOOOOOOOOOOELLLLLLLLLLLLL

:mark: :mark:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

AAAAAPPPPPPOOOOEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well done apoel, i'll catch it later


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Hey why are you all going about Messi being the best, dont you know the best in the world is Neymar, even Pele confirmed this :troll


Does terry still think joe cole is better or can do the same things, if not better.

:terry


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> Does terry still think joe cole is better or can do the same things, if not better.
> 
> :terry


I think it was Steven Gerrard BkB Hulk who said that.



Messi had a headache before the game, team doctor Pruna gave him an aspirin #fcblive [catradio cope]

^ HE'S USING PED'S. BANT.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> I think it was Steven Gerrard BkB Hulk who said that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad i think it was stevie.


Sorry :terry


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

APOEL to win it all..


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Peter Reid speaking some sense. What a joke of a documentary although it was amazing watching footage of Messi dribbling like most pro footballers when he was just five years old. What a sight that must have been.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

This does mean that a team based in the Cypriot leagues have gone further then any Scottish team in the Champions League

Even when Celtic were Managed by Martin O'Neill and we had the likes of Henrik Larsson and Moravcik we couldn't even get out of the group stages


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What did Peter "I couldn't catch Maradona" Reid say?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

The truth. That Messi is a once in a lifetime talent who needs a world cup trophy/amazing performance to be considered the GOAT.

The kid is just 24 though and I think will perform at a world cup, most likely the next one given the location. Then it's a two horse race between him and Maradona.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I hope Guardiola fucks off soon. I am sick of seeing that little rat taking the piss. :troll

But seriously, can't say I'm too shocked at that result. Bayer are having an ugly season, and Barca were red hot. I hope the Bundesliga teams make a better show of it this season because I don't believe they are as bad as they've made themselves look. 

Although to be fair, there is no shame in Bayer's loss tonight. Barca have done the same to Madrid.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no one cares about the world cup anymore. the champions league is the biggest tournament in the world.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Messi: 

1 goal- Meh
2 goals- It happens a lot 
3 goals- Another hat-trick...
4 goals- Holy shit that's twice in 2 weeks. 
5 goals- FUCKING GOAT

Messi can purposely miss every single penalty and still outscore anyone lulz.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pretty amazing game for Messi.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Seb said:


> He wasn't a bad signing at the time, he had a lot of hype, I think the laughter was more about how Arsenal were desperate for experience and reinforcements to come in right now, and also replacements for Cesc and Nasri, but instead the only player they spent any significant money on was an 18 year old player from League One.
> 
> Kid has to go the Euro's. He looks far too composed on the ball to be a winger though. I know Neville kept saying he reminded him of Rooney, and I can kind of see that, given his build, whilst still being agile and quick, and the way he whips his foot round the ball and gets a lot of bend on his passes. Unlike Rooney, he's not striker material though.


AOC is an attacking midfielder. He can play anywhere, but his favorite position is the one Cesc used to play here.




WWE_TNA said:


> Apoel winning and drawing barca next round and more records will be broken.


I hope not, but knowing Platini, I'm sure he will do it because APOEL eliminated his beloved French club.




Nige™ said:


> If I see anyone claim Messi can't go down as one of the best because Argentina haven't won a World Cup with him I'll scream. The guy's unbelievable.


Don't worry. He will take care of that in 2014 when Argentina win it. 




Big_Man said:


> He doesent have to win a world cup to be considered a great but I've yet to see him do what he has done on a club level on the international stage.


This is the biggest point.

It's not about winning the WC; it's about replicating his club form in the international stage. Messi hasn't been bad with Argentina, but the expectations are certainly high when you have the finest player in the world playing for his country. If he continues to perform this way, no matter what anybody says, people will always begrudge him for that. The first two footballers that come to the mind of everyday fans are Maradona and Pele. Not Cruyff (even though it doesn't matter if he has won the WC because he has indeed inspired his team to the final), Best, Puskas, Platini, etc. The WC has a mass appeal with every fan in the world. As in wrestling, WrestleMania is the shocase of the immortal; the WC is the showcase of immortals for football players.

Plus, Messi is playing for Argentina and not some inferior team. The stakes are doubly higher when you play for countries such as Argentina, Brazil, France, Germany, Netherlands, and recently, Spain.




Mr. Snrub said:


> no one cares about the world cup anymore. the champions league is the biggest tournament in the world.


For European fans, I'd say yes. But for everybody else, WC still holds the prestige. South American fans don't care for what a player does at club level. The only performance that matters is the one in a WC.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> no one cares about the world cup anymore. the champions league is the biggest tournament in the world.


:lmao


----------



## malto (Dec 16, 2011)

Messi just showed one more time that he is the real deal and Cristiano Ronaldo will never be the best in the world as long as Messi is playing


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nobody serious even considers Ronaldo a rival to Messi anymore, so moot point.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Ronaldo's not in the same league as Iniesta, Xavi or Messi.

Also Muller needs to be mentioned in any GOAT talk as he was exceptional for both club and country. 

World Cup where he scored the winning goal in the final against the greatest Dutch side in history
European Championship and Golden Boot 
14 world cup Goals 
68 International Goals in 62 matches

3 consecutive European Cups
66 goals in 74 games in Europe 
4 Bundesliga Titles
398 goals in 453 matches at club level

Simply incredible.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll take a bit of a punt and say this Messi lad is one to watch this year. Looks a talent.

Oh, and Razor is dead on re Messi & intl stage. I couldn't give a fuck whether he wins it or not, it's more about if he can perform for Argentina and show his quality there, without being at Barca and having his mates around. No doubt he's the GOAT in my mind, his level will be near impossible to reach when he hits 27/28. oh, and the highest league goal scorers excluding pens is rvp on 40, cr7 on 39 and messi on 37. both rvp and messi (obv) are better than cr7 at the moment though.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> This does mean that a team based in the Cypriot leagues have gone further then any Scottish team in the Champions League
> 
> Even when Celtic were Managed by Martin O'Neill and we had the likes of Henrik Larsson and Moravcik we couldn't even get out of the group stages


Is that a cheap shot? 
I think it was 1993 the first year the European cup became the champions league, in the first Champions League, we (Rangers) got to the semis to get put out by Marseille, who it was later found out had match-fixed to get to the final, so no APOEL, have not done better than Rangers, but the rest of Scottish football, in the champions league era.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nah, Ronaldo is still the best in the world if you take Messi out of the picture.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Should be a difficult game tonight against Bilbao, i think they will surprise people, and most likely the press will start taking more notice of Muniain.

I reckon the team could look something like this

---------------de Gea--------------
rafael---Smalling----Evans-----Evra
nani----anderson----carrick----park
-------berbatov---hernandez-------


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

RvP begs to disagree. Outrageous for Arsenal this year. Playing in a tougher league in a side that is of much lower quality to Madrid. RvP unstoppable this year.

Can't wait to see Bilbao playing... I rate Martinez and Muniain extremely highly. Would love Martinez here but stupid money.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I can't agree that RvP is better than Ronaldo at the moment, Stringer. Ronaldo is still consistently scoring and this season he finally has a few goals against Barcelona too.

Ronaldo is still a level ahead of RvP too. While RvP has been magnificent this season, Ronaldo has been doing what he has been doing for a while now.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Totally agree mate on Ronaldo better overall player. I thought we were just discussing on current form, and I just can't see anyone barring Messi (head and shoulders above all) being rated higher than RvP at the minute.

Thoughts on Chels/Napoli btw. I heard someone call Napoli's defence 'shit' the other day. I have to disagree. It's very hit and miss. On their day they won't give you an inch as they'll just give you no space and press you up the pitch, they defend well as a team. BUT, for a large amount of time they are pretty much all over the shop when defending, but even if they are can anyone see Chelsea taking full advantage? Don't think so. I also wouldn't trust Chelsea to keep out Napoli, so if they score one that's the away goal advantage out the window for Chelsea.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> Is that a cheap shot?
> I think it was 1993 the first year the European cup became the champions league, in the first Champions League, we (Rangers) got to the semis to get put out by Marseille, who it was later found out had match-fixed to get to the final, so no APOEL, have not done better than Rangers, but the rest of Scottish football, in the champions league era.


I thought the first Champions League was the season after Rangers got to the semi's because I rememember when Rangers got to the Last 16 a few years ago in McLeish's last season the media were making a big deal about how that was the first time an SPL club has been the in the last 16 of the Champions League, unless of course they meant in the current format but I could be wrong


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

Van Persie is nowhere near Ronaldo's level. 

It goes Messi > Ronaldo > Xavi/Iniesta > Everyone else.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope the leverkusen fans got a full refund after last night.

Shambolic performance.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> I thought the first Champions League was the season after Rangers got to the semi's because I rememember when Rangers got to the Last 16 a few years ago in McLeish's last season the media were making a big deal about how that was the first time an SPL club has been the in the last 16 of the Champions League, unless of course they meant in the current format but I could be wrong


I'm probably wrong, someone told me it was the first year it became the champions league that we got to the semis. Yeah I remember the Villareal match in the last 16, Boyd and McCormack missed in the last minute, in Spain, which would have put us through to the quarters.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

give it a couple of years and hopefully aguero figures in best striker discussions.

and if messi/ronaldo lose their kneecaps :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He will be lethal for Madrid next season 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh you.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Tello's gon be massive.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

This is Messi's world, we just live in it.

EDIT: There could be around 8.000 Bilbao at Old Trafford for tonight's game. That's a ton of fans when you think of where they're coming from.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If united win yay.
If lose then meh, just keeps players fresh for the league games. I'd fancy us to lose tonight or over the 2 legs never seen united play so poorly in europe since maybe 05? 06?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

2005 was the year we were really poor in Europe, we were fantastic in 06 with Rooney/Saha/Ronaldo tearing it up.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

We've been complacent as fuck in Europe this year.

Benfica away, dull 1-1 draw.
Basel at home, went 2-0 up and then squeezed a last minute equaliser for a 3-3 draw.
Galati away, needed two penalties to win that.
Galati home, laboured to another win.
Benfica home, took the lead in the second half. Pissed it away a minute later.
Basel away, outperformed.

Ajax away, the worse team in the first half, stepped it up in the second half and looked like we sealed it with a 2-0 away win.
Ajax home, but no, the players faff about again after taking the lead and we barely hang on to go through.

It's not something that's happened once or twice in Europe this year, it's been a constant theme so I see no reason why we're suddenly going to buck up our ideas if we couldn't do it in the Champions League. I think we're gonna lose. But we'll take the lead first, of course...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo can of course rival Messi, he'll just always be 2nd best. The guy is a footballing machine, his goalscoring record is freakishly good and it looks like his goalscoring along with the rest of the Madrid sqaud is going to go a long way to at least challenge Messi/Barcelona's dominance. In a lot of era's he'd be the best player in the world, he just happens to be in an era with the greatest player of all time.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao

That's one way to describe him, I suppose.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> We've been complacent as fuck in Europe this year.
> 
> Benfica away, dull 1-1 draw.
> Basel at home, went 2-0 up and then squeezed a last minute equaliser for a 3-3 draw.
> ...



Agree with everything basel at home was looking like a cake walk terrible night that was and benfica at home, but fergie has admitted that he got it wrong this year in the cl groups, i personally think we need tougher groups to perform well.

I say it about alot of league games and domestic cups i sometimes prefer us playing the big teams known we will see a performance apart from at anfield which has went to shit since 07/08 season.



And how the fuck did bilbao get so many away tickets? but it's good to see the spanish travelling well. We must have got half than that surely for the return trip, maybe even less than half.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

D'Angelo said:


> oh, and the highest league goal scorers excluding pens is rvp on 40, cr7 on 39 and messi on 37. both rvp and messi (obv) are better than cr7 at the moment though.


Wait, what do you mean by league goal scorers? Those numbers for all 3 are way too high. I'd also bet RVP has scored more pens this season than Messi.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Nah, Ronaldo is still the best in the world if you take Messi out of the picture.


:andres

Madrid fans would do the swap in a heartbeat.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I prefer Xavi to Iniesta.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

AJ22 said:


> I prefer Xavi to Iniesta.


There's little between them. They'll both go down as all time greats. The pair have dominated all stages in the past 5 years. :xavi is ever consistent, the best passer of a football i've ever seen, fantastic dead ball taker, controls every single game he plays. :andres is better going forward, has the best first touch and control of a football i've ever seen from a player (seriously like watching the ball being glued to his feet the way he dances past players), plays the most ridiculous defence splitting passes, and since his emergence, is definitely the biggest reason Spain have won everything they have. He's the catalyst for both Spain, who have looked shocking without him at times, and Barca's midfields being so successful, it's no surprise he hasn't lost a league game for about 18 months. Imo, Xavi has only reached the level he has since he had Iniesta alongside him. Like I said though, there's very little between them.

Iniesta, Zidane and Xavi (in that order) are hands down the 3 best central midfielders i've ever seen.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AJ22 said:


> I prefer Xavi to Iniesta.


Both are clearly brilliant but yeah i always say the same thing on here, i prefer xavi.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

:andres > :xavi

Both are incredible, but Iniesta is a bit underrated worldwide, in my opinion.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Seb said:


> There's little between them. They'll both go down as all time greats. The pair have dominated all stages in the past 5 years. :xavi is ever consistent, the best passer of a football i've ever seen, fantastic dead ball taker, controls every single game he plays. :andres is better going forward, has the best first touch and control of a football i've ever seen from a player (seriously like watching the ball being glued to his feet the way he dances past players), plays the most ridiculous defence splitting passes, and since his emergence, is definitely the biggest reason Spain have won everything they have. He's the catalyst for both Spain, who have looked shocking without him at times, and Barca's midfields being so successful, it's no surprise he hasn't lost a league game for about 18 months. Imo, Xavi has only reached the level he has since he had Iniesta alongside him. Like I said though, there's very little between them.
> 
> Iniesta, Zidane and Xavi (in that order) are hands down the 3 best central midfielders i've ever seen.





WWE_TNA said:


> Both are clearly brilliant but yeah i always say the same thing on here, i prefer xavi.


They're both amazing, they are so close to each other, but I would have Xavi just ahead of Iniesta.
I think Xavi is a bit underrated, more than Iniesta is.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

AJ22 said:


> They're both amazing, they are so close to each other but I would have Xavi just ahead of Iniesta.


It's a fair opinion. I just prefer DON ANDRES. They'll always be known as a duo. Incredible that you have to go back to I think 2008 to find the last time a team had more possession in a game than Barcelona (and I assume Spain too). They're the reason for that (along with Busquets, the 3 have only lost 1 out of 70+ games when playing together).

Xavi is extremely important in the Spanish dressing room as well. Apparently, he and Casillas are the peace keepers between the Madrid and Catalan players.



Alcoholic said:


> :andres > :xavi
> 
> Both are incredible, but Iniesta is a bit underrated worldwide, in my opinion.


Wouldn't say underrated. I'd say the Media and Fan's perception is that Xavi is the better player, and the perception amongst Player's is that Iniesta is better. I remember before the 09 final, several Barcelona players came out and said he was better than Messi. Then he was the best player on the pitch.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Seb said:


> It's a fair opinion. I just prefer DON ANDRES. They'll always be known as a duo. Incredible that you have to go back to I think 2008 to find the last time a team had more possession in a game than Barcelona (and I assume Spain too). They're the reason for that (along with Busquets, the 3 have only lost 1 out of 70+ games when playing together).
> 
> Xavi is extremely important in the Spanish dressing room as well. Apparently, he and Casillas are the peace keepers between the Madrid and Catalan players.
> 
> ...


I think Iniesta would just win a vote, but it would be really close, but I would vote Xavi. Haha


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> :andres
> 
> Madrid fans would do the swap in a heartbeat.


lolno


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't suppose fergie will go 3 in the middle tonight? sort of come to terms he won't use that formation much if ever anymore since it doesn't suit rooney if he plays on the left of it. But a rooney as the lone striker with valencia on the right when fit and nani/young on the left would work in certain games.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> lolno


lolnodoubtwhatsoever

A few months back, Madrid fans were booing Ronaldo. Then a week later, they applauded Iniesta off the pitch after he absolutely bossed the game against them (yet again). Iniesta is also a hero in Spain after he got the World Cup winning goal. Marca, the go to newspaper for Madrid fans, even had a poll on their website a few weeks back, and Xavi and Iniesta were in the same category as Ronaldo and both got more votes than him. Probably because they recognise Xavi and Iniesta are much better Champions League performers, the only trophy Madrid fans _really_ care about.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> lolnodoubtwhatsoever
> 
> A few months back, Madrid fans were booing Ronaldo. Then a week later, they applauded Iniesta off the pitch after he absolutely bossed the game against them (yet again). Iniesta is also a hero in Spain after he got the World Cup winning goal. Marca, the go to newspaper for Madrid fans, even had a poll on their website a few weeks back, and Xavi and Iniesta were in the same category as Ronaldo and both got more votes than him. Probably because they recognise Xavi and Iniesta are much better Champions League performers,* the only trophy Madrid fans really care about*.


Really? wonder how many other fans feel this way, personally i'd take the prem for utd every year over it but suppose everyone is different.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> Really? wonder how many other fans feel this way, personally i'd take the prem for utd every year over it but suppose everyone is different.


I'd always take the CL over a League, because it's the pinnacle of domestic football - but with a Madrid it's an obsession. The last two managers that have won them a league title, they sacked straight after - and we thought Abramovich was crazy.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Never mind Xavi and iniesta, its the return of the great one tonight as he is included in the team since being injured at the start of the season



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hang on,

the madrid/barca rivalry even spills into the national team dressing room ?

Thats badass if true.


How are the madrid fans coping with all this barca praise and success ?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


>


The best thing about Del Bosque being sacked after he'd just won the league, was that he'd already won two CL titles for them, including the season before he was sacked. Then they went out in the last 16 of the CL for like 6 successive seasons after they sacked him :lmao

The best thing about Capello being sacked after he'd just won the league, is that Madrid did it twice - 1997 and 2007, both times they won the league, but sacked him anyway :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The rest of Europe is well and truly fucked if Bebe is back. He makes Ravel Morrison look like a blind amputee and makes Messi look like Heskey. HE WILL RISE!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Whether Madrid fans would make that swap or not, they shouldn't. Ronaldo is the more valuable player.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bebe's back?!










The great one has returned.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

bah fortunately for Atletico Madrid Bebe just misses out a place on the bench


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

sweet goal from sporting, hart should have done better


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

United team



> de Gea, Rafael, Smalling, Evans, Evra. Park, Jones, Giggs,Young, Rooney Hernandez
> Bench: Amos, Ferdinand, Fabio, Anderson, Carrick, Nani, Welbeck


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:leo :xavi :andres 

All shite compared to BEBE




D'Angelo said:


> oh, and the highest league goal scorers excluding pens is rvp on 40, cr7 on 39 and messi on 37. both rvp and messi (obv) are better than cr7 at the moment though.


RVP 40? He hasn't even hit the 30 mark. Dunno where you got 40 from he's only on 25. Even Messi only have 28 and CR7 is in fact the highest on 30.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Strong team from United, nice to see Rafael starting. 

Not sure about Jones in Carrick's role.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Nah, Ronaldo is still the best in the world if you take Messi out of the picture.


Not even close. I've said it before and I'll say it again, Ronaldo is the Andy Murray of the game of football. Maybe as talented as the three men above him and on his day better but when it comes to the really crucial matches he just doesn't bring it like they do.

I wouldn't even think twice about putting Xavi or Iniesta in a team ahead of Ronaldo. They are dangerous against any type of opposition in any type of competition. Ronaldo is generally dangerous when he has defenders in his back-pocket. If anyone shows signs of reading his game (and admittedly not many can), he crumbles.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Andy Murray of football who has won the Champions League, the premier league several times, on pace to win the Spanish League ahead of the best team ever, a guy who has been top scorer in both of those leagues and won World Player of the Year.

Fucking great analogy.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Not one proper midfielder in the starting line-up. We're going to get dicked on.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

presumably tevez and robben are better than ronaldo as well


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> The Andy Murray of football who has won the Champions League, the premier league several times, on pace to win the Spanish League ahead of the best team ever, a guy who has been top scorer in both of those leagues and won World Player of the Year.
> 
> Fucking great analogy.



Maybe you should read it again then because my point was that he is a level behind three other players just like Murray is in the game of tennis and for pretty much the same reasons. Comparing actual trophies would be fucking stupid seeing as one is an individual sport and the other isn't.



> presumably tevez and robben are better than ronaldo as well


Of course and Paul Scholes. The best midfielder of his generation so long as you don't add tackling into the equation.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I wonder how much Athletic can keep the ball tonight. If they can, I see them giving United a bit of a run around.

FORZA LLORENTE

edit Why am I posting about United in the Champions League thread? :terry


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Maybe you should read it again then because my point was that he is a level behind three other players just like Murray is in the game of tennis and for pretty much the same reasons. Comparing actual trophies would be fucking stupid seeing as one is an individual sport and the other isn't.


You're right. Comparing trophies would be stupid, because the entire comparison is fucking stupid.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> You're right. Comparing trophies would be stupid, because the entire comparison is fucking stupid.


Not really. You can draw a number of comparisons as I already have done. When it boils down to it neither can consistently replicate their usual form in the really big matches.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Which is a retarded comparison, considering big matches for Murray are one on one matches, all on him and they're all that matter.

Ronaldo may not play as well against the elite teams (he does play well, seriously, how much better would Messi look against Barcelona if his team couldn't get the ball?) and Ronaldo plays a sport where his dominance in the smaller games actually matters and leads to trophies. So yeah, ridiculous comparison blindly made to support your ridculous agenda.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Fast paced start to the game, Bilbao arent afraid of throwing people forward


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

llorente needs to fucking pass


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Olympiakos won away at Metalist Kharkiv's stadium making our Champions League/Europa league victories 6 this season. Most people won't give a fuck to be fair but we're close to the quarter finals of the competition.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rooney has been shocking so far.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Rooney has been shocking so far.


:rooney

:troll


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ROONEY!!

lucky not to concede a penalty earlier


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

feel sorry for bilbao, been the better team


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Very undeserved goal. Great work by Giggs/Hernandez, nice anticipation from Rooney.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm enjoying this game so far. Lots of attack. I can see it getting nerve-wracking, though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

This game is going exactly as I expected - An entertaining, open game with Athletic bossing it, but United winning anyway.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao, this is looking like a repeat of Spurs and United.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We've been so poor, everyone except Giggs and Hernandez look disinterested. Rooney may have scored but he's been the worst player on the pitch. Jones is so overrated. Not at CB, not at RB, not in midfield, just overrated everywhere.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

How the fuck are United winning? They've been totally outclassed in every single aspect.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> They've been totally outclassed in every single aspect.


Finishing?

United need to get Rooney and Jones off. Rooney looks like he doesn't care and Jones is just brutal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Finishing?
> 
> United need to get Rooney and Jones off. Rooney looks like he doesn't care and Jones is just brutal.


True, until now. :troll:

But yeah, I seriously do not rate Jones.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

It was coming, jones let him run. Get carrick on to sure up the midfield


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

LLORENTE :mark: :mark:

Athletic really performing tonight, no signs of the occasion getting to them.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:shaq


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Exactly what we deserve.

Get Jones off for Carrick (Watch Ferguson take of Rafa and put Jones to RB) and take off Park for Nani and I think we'll win this.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Not one proper midfielder in the starting line-up. *We're going to get dicked on.*


We are.


Silent Alarm said:


> It's not something that's happened once or twice in Europe this year, it's been a constant theme so I see no reason why we're suddenly going to buck up our ideas if we couldn't do it in the Champions League. *I think we're gonna lose. But we'll take the lead first, of course...*


Oh look, right again. Pain in the hole watching us in Europe this year.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I like Bilbao.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

llorente is keeping smalling and evans in his back pocket, great talent.

rooney has been abysmal apart from his tap in, utd just look uninterested like they have all season in europe.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Its Hair-Dryer Time Bitches! :cuss:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Munain and Llorente...making clowns of United.

Edit: holy shit.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fuckin hell how sloppy can you get

great save from de gea


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

re my RVP tweet. i meant since jan 11, if i caused confusion. excl. pens it's rvp 40, cr7 39 and messi 37 LEAGUE goals. those are from @whoscored on twitter who are some of the best with stats so they are legit (shocked if they weren't, usually spot on)

on the iniesta/xavi thing seb summed it up. xavi the best passer i have ever seen. iniesta better going forward. both compliment each other perfectly. both all time greats. on best first touch of football, it's certainly iniesta, but an even harder skill at times is first touch passing which busquets is THE master at. he's unreal the way he passes without controlling. unnatural.


this united performance is embarrassing, my word. jones having an absolute shocker. nothing going for rooney. de gea keeping them in the game. bilbao are just bossing it. their support is fucking amazing too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh look, de Gea showing his class again.

^ agreed about Busquets. That's literally all he usually does. Gets the ball, immediately gives it to Xavi or Iniesta. Works so well for him. Also the master at drawing fouls (and occassionally making the most of them... :side.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Bilbao absolutely dominating. Need to convert it into goals. Good save by De Gea there.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:argh: jones moving to centre back instead of bring ferdinand on. It isnt Jones's day today, should have been taken off


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

no one should ever doubt de gea as a shotstopper, it's other aspects where he needs to be criticized. he is showing improvement but if i was a united fan i still wouldn't fancy him when balls are coming into the box. he was abysmal earlier in the season when anything remotely dangerous came at him from wide. and before any united fan has a go, i rate him as a keeper and think he has been excellent the past month, and will eventually grow into one of the PL's finest keepers.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

De Gea's a quality keeper but it'll be years until him missing a cross/flapping/making a mistake doesn't instantly become a MOTD talking point. It's kind of like Carrick & Evans putting in great performances this year and still getting derided as average players. But yeah, DDG is going to be our no.1 for years, hopefully.

I'm enjoying this game a lot.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I really doubt Llorente will be at Bilbao next season. He's a real talent and I expect him to go to the Prem or Madrid in the summer.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Anderson's on, it's in the bag.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah, there is often a huge criticism against keepers. i remember last year when MANUEL got injured and fab had to step in, in goal. he was playing pretty well and then it came to newcastle at home, carroll scored and it all went crazy on motd etc. on that it was awful keeping, when it was a mistake keepers regularly make. i don't think DDG has deserved all of the criticism he has received but a portion of it was deserved, + it was always funny to have a good laugh at DDG, as his mistakes are usually spectacular flaps.

this bilbao support at OT... no words. most supports out sing united but i can barely hear them at all. it's going to be crazy in the san memes.




HOW MANY CHANCES BILBAO? FUCK. MUNIAIN.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

D'Angelo said:


> yeah, there is often a huge criticism against keepers. i remember last year when MANUEL got injured and fab had to step in, in goal. he was playing pretty well and then it came to newcastle at home, carroll scored and it all went crazy on motd etc. on that it was awful keeping, when it was a mistake keepers regularly make. i don't think DDG has deserved all of the criticism he has received but a portion of it was deserved, + it was always funny to have a good laugh at DDG, as his mistakes are usually spectacular flaps.
> 
> *this bilbao support at OT... no words. most supports out sing united but i can barely hear them at all. it's going to be crazy in the san memes.*
> 
> ...


That's the largest Spanish contingent of fans that have travelled for a European game, except for finals.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fuck, fantastic finish


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What a goal. Again, so deserved. Embarrassing display.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Justice.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

GOALLLLLAZOOOOOOOO

No less than they deserve. Athletic aren't half bad for a team from a league of "Madrid and Barca + 18 shit teams", are they? So comfortable on the ball and their fans have done them proud.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What a beautiful goal. Wow.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol. 

United cannot be taken seriously. Outclassed by both Ajax and Bilbao at OT in the EUROPA league.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

wow, well that was just stunning. unbelievable. world class finish. that pass from herrera. wonderful.

la liga being madrid, barca + 18 shit teams is an aged view that i don't hear many people expressing. everyone is aware of their talent. it is true that there is little competition for the title but that is understandable considering enormity of top 2. bilbao are playing one of the best games they've played all season though, not like they perform like that every game this season. can only see spanish sides like bilbao decreasing in quality, as bigger players leave for bigger clubs and tv deals wipe out all competition. bilbao are flourishing because of youth system, muniain will be playing at the very top soon enough, and llorente could well go.

no doubt this is extremely embarrassing though, united are the better side, but being humbled by 5th side in la liga is unacceptable for english standards of football.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

if it ends like this, thats it finished basically, wont win in Bilbao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Bilbao have played beautiful football. They deserve nothing less than a win.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

offisde but idc, they deserve it


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

EGame said:


> Lol.
> 
> United cannot be taken seriously. Outclassed by both Ajax and Bilbao at OT in the EUROPA league.


It's no wonder :leo has already touted Bielsa as the next Barca manager. One of the best in the business.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

oh great  nani, i'd rather see Welbeck on


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I think Bilbao could make it to the Champions League next season. It will be tough cos' there's like 5 teams for that 4th spot, but they've definitely got the talent to make it.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

graham taylor is the worst commentator fpalm


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

It's strange watching how we've played in Europe, against our quality at home. We could conceivably get dumped out of the Mickey Mouse Europe competition and win the league over one of the most free-spending teams ever. Bizarre.

What is this fucking commentary? If ANY part of your body you can play the ball with is in an offside position, you're offside. How can this be something you don't know when your job is talking about football?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is humiliating. Anderson and Nani have improved things, but still we look so open.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

most admirable thing is that they have llorente, yet they resist to lump it up to him when things aren't going their way. totally different ideology to england. united aren't up to scratch tonight. should be a lot better than this dross they're putting out.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

W.4.E said:


> graham taylor is the worst commentator fpalm


It's embarrassing he seemingly has no idea how the offside rule works.



D'Angelo said:


> wow, well that was just stunning. unbelievable. world class finish. that pass from herrera. wonderful.
> 
> la liga being madrid, barca + 18 shit teams is an aged view that i don't hear many people expressing. everyone is aware of their talent. it is true that there is little competition for the title but that is understandable considering enormity of top 2. bilbao are playing one of the best games they've played all season though, not like they perform like that every game this season. can only see spanish sides like bilbao decreasing in quality, as bigger players leave for bigger clubs and tv deals wipe out all competition. bilbao are flourishing because of youth system, muniain will be playing at the very top soon enough, and llorente could well go.
> 
> no doubt this is extremely embarrassing though, united are the better side, but being humbled by 5th side in la liga is unacceptable for english standards of football.


Actually, Bilbao have been terrific all season - for example, it took a last minute Messi goal for Barca to get a draw against them (admittedly in a game ruined by some of the worst rain i've ever seen), and outperforming teams like Sevilla and Atletico who were expected to be well above them. They also outplayed Madrid in the first half of their match recently. It's no surprise that they've given United the runaround, they keep and pass the ball around so much better. The score could be so much more than 2-1. They're flourishing because of Bielsa, they're a great technical team supplemented by a couple of top quality players (Llorente, Martinez) and a couple of soon to be top quality players (Munian, Iraola).


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MUNAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN 

Good luck in the Europa league next year United.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WTF was Rafael doing


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rafael :lmao

3-1! 3-1!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Holy shit how fast is this kid ?


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Having watched a good amount of Bilbao's games this season, I was worried as soon as I saw that we were drawn against them and despite us being at home, this has really not surprised me in the slightest.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I knew that'd be a goal as soon as that free kick happened. What was going on with that decision? Nonsense.

DDG let down by defence. Congratulations to the Spaniards, hopefully we stop fucking around and concentrate on the league.

What a stupid handball.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Rafael is going to get the mother of all hair-dryer treatments.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

We'll miss this


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL, what the fuck?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

i've watched a lot of bilbao games this season, and have rarely seen them play THIS well (always technically good but never this much drive), i've seen them put out some really poor performances too. what i'm saying is that this isn't representative of the quality of their week in week out games, even though they have been excellent overall. i don't think anyone predicted bilbao would dominate, AFAIK most people predicted united to edge it. i thought bilbao could win tonight though, always had the talent. true on bielsa, but without their excellent youth system bielsa wouldn't have personnel to play this way. both as important as each other. 



there it is. 3-1. humbled. embarassing.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Madness from De Marcos.

:rooney

^ I said before the game Bilbao would give United the run around, Stringer. They may not play like this every week, but they keep the ball so well, something English teams always struggle against.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Class penalty.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow! Bilabao have played great and deserve the lead. I wouldn#t rule us out yet but we have to put in a hell of a performance in their back yard which I just don't see us doing especially after what happened in Amsterdam.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

If I'm Fergie, I'd be on the phone to the Glazer's for cash for Llorente and Muniain for next season. Two really good players.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Scoreline doesn't flatter Bilbao. They dominated the entire game, lucky De Gea pulled off a few good saves and Bilbao squandered a few chances.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

bilbao two defeats at home this season. don't get hopes up united. san mames will be rocking. bilbao exceptional there. if they were to pull out a performance, it would be against united at home. could see a beating from bilbao there.

bilbao breath of fresh air v stale united side. thoroughly deserved. credit bielsa and travelling fans.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Bilbao are a very good team, but look at their attendance and the way the team carried themselves- it's like a cup final for them, against a team of very good players who seemingly couldn't give a shit if we were in that competition or not (which I can't particularly argue with). Humbled, embarrassing, lol. The entire CL group stage pretty much was worse than this. DDG was immense and we looked okay at times after we brought on a midfield. 

The return leg is going to be very interesting.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Still think we can advance, mostly because we were so fortunate to only lose 3-2, we wont be so complacent next time, which has been the story of our European campaign so far, very arrogant to think we could go with no natural midfielders, go with Giggs and Jones and assume we could win against a side who can keep the ball as well as Bilbao. Hope we pack the midfield next time and make it more difficult for them. A lot of the flaws in our young defenders were exposed tonight, particularly Jones. If we approach the game in Bilbao like that it could be a cricket score.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Disgraceful. Absolutely disgraceful. After all the talk about sleep walking through Europe they come up with arguably the worst performance of the lot. So many sloppy and lazy passes and only decided to up the tempo after 80 minutes have passed. De Gea the only one who doesn't deserve a bollocking after that game.

Bilbao were excellent and thoroughly deserved it. Referee & linesman are absolute pants though.

Graham Taylor made me rage even more by not even knowing the offside rule. You're a pundit & former England manager you moronic tit.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Thats is, cant see United keeping a clean sheet next week


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

You have to say, even though one of the goals was offside, and one was after a weird free kick & an awful defending error, we were actually quite lucky. Well, not lucky, De Gea was outstanding. But it could have been a lot worse. Good to see Rooney getting a couple even though he'd seemingly forgotten how to pass.

That handball is more and more idiotic every time I see it.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

rooney was a lucky fuck getting 2 goals, bilbao to get a 2-1 win at home


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fucking knew it.

De Gea kept the score respectable. Rafael, hang your head.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Channel 5 is the shittiest coverage ever. Stopping a manager being interviewed after about 3 questions, when you've already had to stop your pundit to have the interview in the first place? And all for an overly long video package? Fuck off, 5.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

collymore got adele'd


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The commentator at the end described it as a "smash and grab" win. What game was he watching? Obvious english bias was obvious.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> The commentator at the end described it as a "smash and grab" win. What game was he watching? Obvious english bias was obvious.


More likely doesn't know what it means.

Retards gonna retard.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> More likely doesn't know what it means.
> 
> Retards gonna retard.


The commentary was pitiful. fpalm


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao Carrick just said in a interview about the third goal, when the ref strangely gave a freekick to Bilbao as Evra's boot came off, that the ref told them that Bilbao would return it back to united, but they didnt and scored straight away


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man U lost 3-2?










They will play shite next leg and still make it through though. it's been the same story for the past 2 seasons with them. Play shite still win. Annoying but it's what you gotta do to win.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Disgraceful*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

No chance of us getting anything over there. I think we've only won once in Spain, against Valencia a couple of seasons ago and even that was lucky.

They destroyed us at home and they're going to do the same away.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Can't see it happening. 

They literally got dominated today, for 90 minutes. Unfortunately the scoreline is not reflective of what the game was. Not to mention Bilbao have been solid at home this season.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

De Gea 2-3 Bilbao

That's all it was really, De Gea vs 11 players as our squad didn't give a shit. A poor showing from the United squad who deserved to lose to a fantastic Bilbao side. They really outclassed us and showed United how to actually pass the ball and control the ball properly.

Rafael, who has been immense for the past couple of months made a huge mistake at the end there. I'm wondering if it's because United expected Bilbao to give the ball back to them and then when they attacked, took the shot and De Gea made that terrific save, it seemed to mindfuck Rafael. Still, he should have been more alert and help his goalkeeper. I hope he doesn't get punished for this and dropped from the team though as if anyone deserves the drop it's Evra. The guy has been a liability all season and tonight he once again showed his defensive flaws. Bilbao got so many crosses in from the right and Evra was a beaten man countless times. Rafael meanwhile, has been our best fullback this season.

De Gea was sensational, some really top class saves may have kept us in it for the second leg. However, I fully expect us to be knocked out next week by Bilbao.

Another shocking performance... again... in Europe... again... at Old Trafford... again. I'm sick of typing this but I'm used to it now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well we were absolutely awful against lisbon too :side:

clichy as a right back. oh boy it was only going downhill from there. midfield lacked any creativity with milner, barry and de jong, while nasri and pizarro sit on the bench. barry shouldnt have played, start nasri to link up with silva. dzeko was absolutely horrendous. didnt absolutely nothing, and if it wasn't for kompany's injury, would've been replaced earlier. lacked any creativity, and it's worrying how bad we look without yaya or kompany. lisbon completely dicked us down the wings and deserved the goal, if not more. we should win the return leg with yaya back and hopefully a right back. kolarov was our best by a long way, if we had mario starting i have no doubts at least one of his crosses would've been turned in.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao Rafael's mistake is inexcusable. He was completely unaware of his surroundings, just terrible defending. 

How good is Munain? Hell of a player. It's impossible not to like Bilbao these days, so much fun to watch with amazing fans.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

tbh i did worry for city when i seen clichy starting at rb. if i'm correct i don't think he EVER played there for us. what happened to dzeko? i think mancini may have made a mistake with rotation policy when he scored 4 v spurs and dropped him, maybe should have started him for a few more games, although hardly an excused to perform as poorly as he has done lately imo since that totts game was in august. luckily you have aguero/balolad. nasri was pretty ineffective i thought. still think he made wrong career move, even if he does pick up his winners medals at the end of the season it's hard to see where he has improved at all, in most areas he has stagnated or even regressed. one more year of nurturing and coaching from wenger and he'd be top bracket, although i guess he wouldn't have signed new contract any way and would have left for nothing.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

EGame said:


> Lmao Rafael's mistake is inexcusable. He was completely unaware of his surroundings, just terrible defending.
> 
> How good is Munain? Hell of a player. It's impossible not to like Bilbao these days, so much fun to watch with amazing fans.


Like I said, he should have been more alert and should have helped De Gea once he made that save but still, it was really odd that Carrick confirmed Bilbao were going to pass the ball back but instead they thought _"fuck this, we'll attack"_. I agree though, shocking defending from Rafael. I'm still hoping though he doesn't get punished for that as like I said, he's been our most reliable right back this season. Smalling and Jones have done well there but they don't offer anything on the attack like Rafael does. We'll see what happens next.

Munain was excellent, his showed a lot of confidence and skill on the ball. All the Bilbao players put in a brilliant shift. 25 shots they attempted, we were dominated.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> tbh i did worry for city when i seen clichy starting at rb. if i'm correct i don't think he EVER played there for us. what happened to dzeko? i think mancini may have made a mistake with rotation policy when he scored 4 v spurs and dropped him, maybe should have started him for a few more games, although hardly an excused to perform as poorly as he has done lately imo since that totts game was in august. luckily you have aguero/balolad. *nasri was pretty ineffective i thought.* still think he made wrong career move, even if he does pick up his winners medals at the end of the season it's hard to see where he has improved at all, in most areas he has stagnated or even regressed. one more year of nurturing and coaching from wenger and he'd be top bracket, although i guess he wouldn't have signed new contract any way and would have left for nothing.


you've thought that pretty much every game since he left arsenal.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

England is perhaps the only nation that doesn't take the Europa League seriously. And it's a shame because all the other teams take the competition as serious as any competition there is, except for the English teams, there all thinking they would rather be in the Champions League.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Italians don't take it serious at all either.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> England is perhaps the only nation that doesn't take the Europa League seriously. And it's a shame because all the other teams take the competition as serious as any competition there is, except for the English teams, there all thinking they would rather be in the Champions League.


tbh, i think england take the europa league more serious than italy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Problem is, Europa money is nowhere near near Champions league money. Even if you win the goddamn tournament, its very little in comparison.

I think just being in the CL group stages makes more than the final in the europa league


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lost my boot today at goals, other team got a free kick. :terry



Anyway another shit european performance, it's seems like a long time ago we were beating chelsea at the bridge and OT, beating barca 1-0 at home back in 08, hammering arsenal over 2 legs, dicking roma 7-1 in the 2nd leg.

Hopefully if fergie sticks to the 4-4-2/4-2-3-1 style formation he gets players that can play it, some of the current lot can it just depends on the partnerships.

But all last night did is solidfy what i knew we can't play well against the continental style this season and some of the young players that are class in the prem just can't cut it at european level atm.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

The apathy towards our European performances is so great I only got one pic rep, and even that was just a nice enough team photo and not a player celebrating :lmao

If we win the league, I won't give a shit about Europe. It's the way the team plays that's disappointing, not the results.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> The apathy towards our European performances is so great I only got one pic rep, and even that was just a nice enough team photo and not a player celebrating :lmao
> 
> If we win the league, I won't give a shit about Europe. It's the way the team plays that's disappointing, not the results.


LOL!

The entire team played so well, I had to post a team photo.

:suarez1


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> ..the smaller games actually matters and leads to trophies. So yeah, ridiculous comparison blindly made to support your ridculous agenda.



Yeah Murray is pretty much second to no-one at masters series level but clearly a shade below three other men at grand slam level. Just like Ronaldo plays better in small clashes and doesn't bring the same form to bigger games. Messi, Xavi and Iniesta all improve for big games, Ronaldo goes from god-like to simply good to great and sometimes even invisible. 

The comparison works fine, you just don't want to admit that your former hero has a key flaw.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So assuming Messi is Djokovic, does that make Nadal Federer's teammate?

The mysteries of life which keep me up at night. :hmm:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't know but Del Potro is Robben - you fancy his chances in a big game much more than you do Ronaldo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

All those world cup finals and Champions league finals that Robben has BOSSED go a long way to support your argument. (Y)

That was a big game for Madrid yesterday away at Betis. Ronaldo comes up big again, like has all season. Andy Murray FTW.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd hardly classify an away game to a team on the cusp of being dragged into a relegation battle who got trounced by Levante last week, when you're 10 points clear in the league anyway, a "big game". Ronaldo did basically nothing the whole game apart from poach his 2 goals, miss an easy chance at the end and blast a couple of free kicks into row z. I would say the goals won Madrid the game, but in reality the referee cost Betis the game.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> That was a big game for Madrid yesterday away at Betis. Ronaldo comes up big again, like has all season. Andy Murray FTW.


Except against Barca when it's really mattered. Apart from the goal at the Nou Camp he's been non-existent against them in the three games.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> All those world cup finals and Champions league finals that Robben has BOSSED go a long way to support your argument. (Y)
> 
> That was a big game for Madrid yesterday away at Betis. Ronaldo comes up big again, like has all season. Andy Murray FTW.


Hum who helped those teams get to the world cup and champions league finals? 

Real Betis last time I checked are not a big opponent. 

You'll know when it's a big match because Ronaldo is usually in tears at the end of them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Robben was good in the CL final. Was Bayern's only threat. Remember Julio Cesar had to make an amazing save to keep him out.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Was also the only player who could break the line against Spain's back 4 in the CL final. He had a couple of chances and should have scored from that 1v1, but then again iirc, no other Dutch player looked close to scoring.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Henry I think you push this 'big game' thing a bit hard. And to say Messi isn't the best ever, or one of the best etc. because he hasn't lit up a World Cup doesn't really make sense to me. It's the biggest stage but it only happens once every 4 years. You can't just write off what happens in between tournaments.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Break the line, miss chance, big game player.

LOGIC


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Trying reading the post more thoroughly.

Robben is a big game player, don't know how you think that's an illogical opinion. He's injured too often and not consistent enough throughout the course of season to be considered as good as Ronaldo, but I know who i'd rather have in my team in an important game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Andy Carroll?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, if the game was against Oldham.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Harsh on Oldham.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I just effectively called Oldham a big game opponent, which I suppose they are when you put so much emphasis on the Carling Cup like Kenny did.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> Henry I think you push this 'big game' thing a bit hard. And to say Messi isn't the best ever, or one of the best etc. because he hasn't lit up a World Cup doesn't really make sense to me. It's the biggest stage but it only happens once every 4 years. You can't just write off what happens in between tournaments.


It's all about perspective I guess. For me the world cup is by far the most important precisely because it is only every four years and because the pressure is that much more intense for the players to perform at their best. Not to mention the fact that it draws in casuals who wouldn't usually watch much football. Even my mum watches the latter stages of the world cup and she hates the game. 

Now take a sport like Athletics and a guy like Usain Bolt. Imagine if Bolt had all those incredible world records and world championships and periods of dominance (similar to Messi) but still hadn't won an Olympic Gold Medal. Everyone would still look up to him as the most talented sprinter but would also make the argument that until he won the Gold he shouldn't be considered in any real GOAT talk until he had accomplished that feat. Now Messi doesn't have to win the world cup to prove that he belongs in the GOAT talk but for my money he has to atleast have one standout tournament at the sports pinnacle event to justify being a GOAT contender. 

The greats before him (Muller, Cruyff, Maradona, Pele, Zidane, Ronaldo etc) all performed at the highest level for both club and country and until Messi does so as well I will not consider him to be in their league regardless of how ridiculously talented he obviously is. I will say however that the only player I've watched with more natural ability than Messi is Maradona and that is high praise indeed.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The world cup argument is completely flawed for me. It's like saying Cryuff, Van Basten, Maldini or Raul are not on the same level as the likes of Torres or Albiol. It's just ridiculous. 

What happens if in the future a Messi or Ronaldo emerges and is of Norwegian descent? There is literally no chance for them to win the world cup but does mean that they cannot go down as a GOAT? Definitely not.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Messi and Ronaldo both play for top nations though so it's not really an issue. There's no excuse if they don't shine in a world cup during their career.

As I said as well I don't mean winning the tournament because you can be an average player in a world cup winning squad, I'm talking about a standout performance like Hagi in 94, Bergkamp in 98, Ballack in 02 etc. Messi should be more than capable of replicating that kind of class and on paper should reach far greater heights at international level. I think the next world cup he is going to put some boots to asses though thus making any type of debate obsolete (about him being a GOAT contender that is, it's still going to take a lot to topple Maradona imo.)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jesus Christ Basel are getting hammered. 

Robben is set to annihilate mode today.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Robben destroying.

Bayern/Madrid in the last 8 plz.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Game over. 

Poor Basel, completely and utterly dismantled.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Messi and Ronaldo both play for top nations though so it's not really an issue. There's no excuse if they don't shine in a world cup during their career.
> 
> As I said as well I don't mean winning the tournament because you can be an average player in a world cup winning squad, I'm talking about a standout performance like Hagi in 94, Bergkamp in 98, Ballack in 02 etc. Messi should be more than capable of replicating that kind of class and on paper should reach far greater heights at international level. I think the next world cup he is going to put some boots to asses though thus making any type of debate obsolete (about him being a GOAT contender that is, it's still going to take a lot to topple Maradona imo.)



The World Cup doesn't make you a better player! Stephane Guivarc'h won a world cup does that make him better than Bergkamp? no ofcourse not. To be the best player ever it's about how good you are as a player not what you've won. Messi is one of the best just slightly behind Garrincha but ahead of Maradona.

Best ever:
Garrincha
Messi
Maradona
Eusebio
Di Stafeno


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Baselona . Have to check the highlights of that match out later on.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Please. It's all part of the gameplan. Baselona are an exciting team. They care about the fans. That's why they let Bayern go two up. They'll get a last minute away goal and advance.

Quote it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Please. It's all part of the gameplan. Baselona are an exciting team. They care about the fans. That's why they let Bayern go two up. They'll get a last minute away goal and advance.
> 
> Quote it.


4-0 Bayern.

This could be a huge score. Lmao @ United getting knocked out by this team.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> The World Cup doesn't make you a better player! Stephane Guivarc'h won a world cup does that make him better than Bergkamp? no ofcourse not. To be the best player ever it's about how good you are as a player not what you've won. Messi is one of the best just slightly behind Garrincha but ahead of Maradona.
> 
> Best ever:
> Garrincha
> ...


If you're going to reply to someone it's generally better for you to actually read what that person wrote. Nice choice of best players though particularly the last two who do not get mentioned enough in GOAT talk.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> 4-0 Bayern.
> 
> This could be a huge score. Lmao @ United getting knocked out by this team.


this team did beat bayern in the first leg, you cant judge a team on one performance


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Doesn't change the fact that you should have got out of the group stages with your group.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bayern dominated the first leg too, Basel's keeper kept them in the game, Ribery missed 3 or 4 sitters iirc, and they sneaked a 1-0 win with a goal at the end. They've been absolutely battered tonight, barely got out of their own half.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bayern recovering from loss of form at just the right time of the season. I echo the shout for Bayern vs Madrid in the Quarters.

Gomez wants that golden boot.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

United makes every team they play in Europe look good this season...:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

5-0, Gomez hat-trick. Too easy. Ribery with another assist.

Sadly, I see Madrid doing something similar to CSKA tomorrow.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> If you're going to reply to someone it's generally better for you to actually read what that person wrote. Nice choice of best players though particularly the last two who do not get mentioned enough in GOAT talk.



I was trying to back up your statement of not having to win the World Cup by using an example. I must have choosen my wording wrong.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Bayern recovering from loss of form at just the right time of the season. I echo the shout for Bayern vs Madrid in the Quarters.
> 
> Gomez wants that golden boot.


He won't be getting it.

:leo


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> I was trying to back up your statement of not having to win the World Cup by using an example. I must have choosen my wording wrong.


My apologies then. It sounded like you were arguing about a point I hadn't even made.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

6-0 :lmao

4 for Gomez. 11 in 7 games in the CL for him now. Outside of Messi and Ronaldo, he's the best goalscorer around atm. Ribery teeing him up again.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Two more goals to break Messi's record, come on Gomez !


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> He won't be getting it.
> 
> :leo


Gomez gonna Gomez. He's making Ronnie look like a playground bully tonight.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Seb said:


> 6-0 :lmao
> 
> 4 for Gomez. 11 in 7 games in the CL for him now. Outside of Messi and Ronaldo, *he's the best goalscorer around atm*. Ribery teeing him up again.


I wonder how many goals van Persie would have scored if he was playing for Bayern this season, and how many Gomez would have for Arsenal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Switching to the Inter game, I cant watch Basel get slaughtered anymore.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ABKiss said:


> I wonder how many goals van Persie would have scored if he was playing for Bayern this season, and how many Gomez would have for Arsenal.


RVP is the better player. Gomez the better goalscorer, though. He's the ultimate poacher. 

Wouldn't have bottled that chance RVP missed for 4-0 against Milan


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> Switching to the Inter game, I cant watch Basel get slaughtered anymore.


Don't do that to yourself, it's shit football.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Seb said:


> RVP is the better player. Gomez the better goalscorer, though. He's the ultimate poacher.
> 
> *Wouldn't have bottled that chance RVP missed for 4-0 against Milan*


Bastard. 

I'm not denying the fact that Gomez is one of the best strikers in Europe but when you have players like Ribéry, Robben, Kroos or Schweinsteiger playing behind you it kinda puts things into another perspective. van Persie has Walcott, Gervinho and Ramsey...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Don't do that to yourself, it's shit football.


Lulz I turned in time to see Milito score. 

LMAO shitty Inter is holding on.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ABKiss said:


> Bastard.
> 
> I'm not denying the fact that Gomez is one of the best strikers in Europe but when you have players like Ribéry, Robben, Kroos or Schweinsteiger playing behind you it kinda puts things into another perspective. van Persie has Walcott, Gervinho and Ramsey...


Would RVP do any better than Gomez is doing for Bayern though? Probably not.

I already said RVP is the better player though, so you don't need to continue defending him. Think I would rank best strikers RVP - Benzema - Gomez/Rooney - Aguero, atm. 

Wait, Inter scored? Hope it reaches extra time/penalties so I can enjoy the two teams bricking themselves.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

it's amazing how many goals Gomez scores. It's even more amazing how fucking boring he is to watch.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL INTER


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HOLY SHIT PENALTY

Edit: Lol the goal wont matter.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Did Julio Cesar botch again? :lmao


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Lol Inter :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Did Julio Cesar botch again? :lmao


Marsielle scored in the 92nd minute with the winner, due to some of the worst defending you will ever see.

I feel bad for Milito  This will likely be his last Champions League.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hopefully Bayern don't draw Barca at the next round seeing as it's impossible to beat them in knockout games due to Messi performing in atleast one of them.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Marseille to draw Nicosie please. :


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

EGame said:


> Marsielle scored in the 92nd minute with the winner, due to some of the worst defending you will ever see.
> 
> I feel bad for Milito  This will likely be his last Champions League.


They're just a football retirement home now. Ridiculously old team. fpalm


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

lol at inter, getting eliminated by marseille is really embarrasing, it amazing how much the team has fallen over the past two seasons. basel were really bad today and bayern were amazing, bayern have a big chance of winning the champions league this season.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy shit @ the basel/ Munich result


----------



## BooyakaDragon (Feb 29, 2012)

Go Man Utd!! Come at me haters!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What a display by Bayern, actually thought Basel could pull a draw or something wow.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

what a man


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bayern decimated Basel. The Swiss couldn't do a thing. Schweinsteiger didn't even show until all was settled. Gomez has unbelievable goalscoring instincts.

Spent 90 mins marking out last night. This team can win the Bundesliga, and if they somehow make it to the finals in the Allianz, lift the CL trophy too.

Avoiding Madrid and Barca is key. Even those teams will have trouble if Bayern comes all guns blazing.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to Chelsea/Napoli tonight. Let's see the motivation ramps at Stamford Bridge after the display at the Emirates last week. Still, I'm expecting Napoli to beat Chelsea tonight as well and make their preparations for the QFs.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That is all.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't get your hopes high. It won't be easy, but Madrid have enough to get the job done. I just hope Moscow put up a fight though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I expect Madrid to trounce CSKA, and i'd rather see that anyway than them scrape through after being outperformed. Would be priceless to see them knocked out though, maybe if Ramos gets an early red and Moscow can get a 2-2 draw or something. The headline on Marca this morning was "La Obsec10n", and all their good work in the league would mean little to the fans if they lost this game.

Chelsea just too vulnerable at the back atm, I can see them winning, but Napoli will score and qualify. In fact, I think Napoli will win 2-1 anyway. Should be a quality game though, will definitely be watching.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We'll win 2-1 (means elimination, obviously).


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

If Chelsea can sneak an early goal like they did against Valencia then I'd say they can take it but if Napoli score first the tie is dead unless Chelsea can pull off a miracle.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Ray Wilkins is unbearable with him bringing up Chelsea every 2 minutes.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

i reckon it will be a 2-0 chelsea win


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Don't get your hopes high. It won't be easy, but Madrid have enough to get the job done. I just hope Moscow put up a fight though.


Yeah, I'm holding onto the 1% chance though. If Madrid go 2 up I'll give up on the game. 

I wish both games weren't on at the same time . I wanna see Cavani and Lavezzi go HAM on Chelsea.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lavezzi bossed the first leg and I think has something like 5 goals in his last 5 games, love watching the guy play, he's a better version of Mata. This could be brutal if he and Cavani are playing well, Chelsea are a shambles atm, but I still expect a very close game as it's at the Bridge.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Can't see Chelsea winning this. Napoli look like they can rape them on the counter with ease.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm switching between the games and both Napoli and CSKA are raping on the break. Definitely see a few goals in both these games. Would love to see Chelsea match the first leg and go out on penalties :


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Didier does it again


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CSKA are definitely not going to win this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Great goal, Drog. True Chelsea legend.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Great ball from Ramires, neat finish from Drogba. We still look shaky in defence though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Caught both goals.

Madrid just upped a gear and that was a magical reverse pass from Kaka. Doesn't change much in the tie, CSKA still need a goal. If Madrid get another goal though, tie is over.

Chelsea/Napoli really is game on. Great header from THE DROG.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We need the second goal before 60mins, because we need at least 30mins to find a third (Napoli will score).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:terry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> We need the second goal before 60mins, because we need at least 30mins to find a third (Napoli will score).


There ya go :terry


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

BIG MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Can't think of a defender who's better in the opposition box than :terry that i've seen in my lifetime.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Such a predictable game.


But i won on drogs and higs first goalscorers, so thumbs up for me.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Of course scumbag Terry would score. Fuck me.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chelsea/Barca

Madrid/Bayern

plz plz plz

Still hoping for one more goal a piece so it goes to extra time.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought Napoli were the bestest team ever?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Game is boring as fuck unless napoli grab something.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This is bollocks from Chelsea.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

INLERRRRR

YOU MAD CHELSEA


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What a goal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I thought Napoli were the bestest team ever?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

oh sh-


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

RONALDOOOOOO 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CSKA are out. 

Looks like Chelsea are soon to follow.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Extra time, extra time, extra time.

And then PENALTIES.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Snap.

Chelsea completely went off the boil after Terry scored.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Extra time, extra time, extra time.
> 
> And then PENALTIES.


:terry


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:torres 

Napoli = Fucked


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:torres warming up, was just about to ask if he was on the bench.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Crazy fuckers them napoli fans.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:barry at Di Matteo's opening fixtures as manager.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Di Matteo: Shit We need goals

:torres


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope this doesn't destroy chelsea morale if they go out.

City next week lads, unleash the :torres


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao Torres. 

Chelsea calling it quits.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What i have learnt tonight and maybe i should have already known but Napoli fans the best and most passionate from italy.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Penalty 

:terry plz

Edit

Off course Lamps to take and score. Chelsea back in this shit


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Oh shit, penalty.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

PEN


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

oh fuck off


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bias of the british commentators is cringeworthy beyond belief even when they do it during utd games.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

JT, Lamps, Drog.

#CHELSEACHARGE

extra time on the cards :mark:

^ lol seriously? why wouldn't english commentators be biased and excited?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Drogba, Terry and Lampard. All we need is a Cole goal and all the managers have scored!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

FRANK


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Can cavani turn up now?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Seb said:


> *JT, Lamps, Drog.*
> 
> #CHELSEACHARGE
> 
> extra time on the cards :mark:





Joel said:


> *Drogba, Terry and Lampard.* All we need is a Cole goal and all the managers have scored!


VINTAGE Chelsea scoresheet.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wtf happened to napoli


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

I scored :terry


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Napoli are absolutely awful at defending. Dossena makes Luiz look like Beckenbaur!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Imagine if :torres got the winner.

(Or, more likely, imagine when :torres misses the decisive penalty in the shootout)


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Big_Man said:


> I scored :terry


:mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> wtf happened to napoli


They were overrated.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Drogba, Terry and Lampard. All we need is a Cole goal and all the managers have scored!


And they say the old guys need to step aside :terry


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> They were overrated.


They're better than Bilbao.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> They're better than Bilbao.


No they're not.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This makes me hate AVB so much. The team he sent out in Naples was atrocious.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK come on Cavani.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> No they're not.


Erm, yes they are.

Just because Man Utd have no midfield and got completely raped at Old Trafford by them, doesn't mean they're suddenly better than a team competing in the knockout stages of the CL. Bilbao wouldn't have got out of Napoli's group.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> ^ lol seriously? why wouldn't english commentators be biased and excited?


yeah i dont get that, i even see opposition fans complaining about the commentary on MUTV in reserve or FAYC matches


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Erm, yes they are.


Not even close. Bilbao are better in almost every area, Napoli have better forwards, but can't defend to save their lives.



> Just because Man Utd have no midfield and got completely raped at Old Trafford by them, doesn't mean they're suddenly better than a team competing in the knockout stages of the CL. Bilbao wouldn't have got out of Napoli's group.


I actually watch both leagues. Both can be inconsistent, but at their best Bilbao are far better. Napoli are the most criminally overrated team I have ever seen.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> They're better than Bilbao.


Fuck right off, fuck off cl, fuck off bilbao, fuck off europa, fuck off chelsea, fuck off napoli and fuck off work.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Not even close. Bilbao are better in almost every area, Napoli have better forwards, but can't defend to save their lives.


lol Bilbao would've never got out of Napoli's group. Open your eyes. This tie is still even, Napoli _could_ still win it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jesus Christ this is ridiculous.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Torres with DAT TACKLE :torres


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> lol Bilbao would've never got out of Napoli's group. Open your eyes. This tie is still even, Napoli _could_ still win it.


Napoli winning tonight against the worst Chelsea side since Ranieri's wouldn't be the greatest achivement ever either.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

This may sound wierd but Bilbao couldn't have got out of Napoli's group but Bilbao are still better.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I think basically the officials thought "we've given them one penalty, can't give them another".


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> yeah i dont get that, i even see opposition fans complaining about the commentary on MUTV in reserve or FAYC matches


It's fucking annoying as hell, do your fucking job and call the game not wank over fucking english clubs.

Fair enough if it's mutv, chelsea tv etc etc


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Funny how Bilbao beat Man U and now the Man U guys are saying Bilbao are better than Napoli :side:

The english commentators with that bitch fit over drogba being dragged down


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Napoli literally cannot defend a decent cross, they look all over the place.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Napoli winning tonight against the worst Chelsea side since Ranieri's wouldn't be the greatest achivement ever either.


I'd say going from like the 4th tier of Italian football to the last 8 of the Champions League (after getting through a group with City and Bayern in) in the space of 8 years would be a pretty great achievement. This is no great Chelsea side, but they still have the experience in big games like this, and it's showed tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Funny how Bilbao beat Man U and now the Man U guys are saying Bilbao are better than Napoli :side:
> 
> The english commentators with that bitch fit over drogba being dragged down


Except I've been calling them overrated all year, they've been incredibly dissappointing in the league this season.

EXTRA TIME :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Well extra time here we come


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Luiz has been pretty damn good tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fuck off with this bilbao/napoli shit, jesus christ. Napoli are better imo but tactically bilbao are class and could easily beat them.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> Except I've been calling them overrated all year, they've been incredibly dissappointing in the league this season.
> 
> EXTRA TIME :mark:


Nah that comment was 100% serious anyway I do remember you even saying Napoli wern't that great during the group stages. I'd still say they are better than Bilbao but not a great deal. Plus Napoli had a bad start to the season but they've recovered quite well.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Funny how Bilbao beat Man U and now the Man U guys are saying Bilbao are better than Napoli :side:


You can't base too much on one game, I mean Villa beat Chelsea 3-1 at Stamford Bridge earlier this season. :torres


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Funny how Bilbao beat Man U and now the Man U guys are saying Bilbao are better than Napoli :side:
> 
> The english commentators with that bitch fit over drogba being dragged down


Yeah, and apparently Benfica and Basel are better than Napoli as well. Great job Basel did against Bayern last night eh? As for the league, the race for 4th is pretty hot in La Liga right now, there's 5 or 6 teams in it, seems to be a different team there each week. I expect Bilbao to finish anywhere between 7th and 9th though in the end, they haven't got enough decent depth in their squad, fancy Atletico to pull through and get the last CL spot.

Extra time :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> I'd say going from like the 4th tier of Italian football to the last 8 of the Champions League (after getting through a group with City and Bayern in) in the space of 8 years would be a pretty great achievement. This is no great Chelsea side, but they still have the experience in big games like this, and it's showed tonight.


In that context it's a great achivement yes, doesn't make a great team.

People love them because they're so attacking and have some great glamour forwards, but they're not actually a great team, far from it. City should have destroyed them at the Etihad but they couldn't finish.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Yeah, and apparently Benfica and *Basel are better than Napoli as well*. Great job Basel did against Bayern last night eh? As for the league, the race for 4th is pretty hot in La Liga right now, there's 5 or 6 teams in it, seems to be a different team there each week. I expect Bilbao to finish anywhere between 7th and 9th though in the end, they haven't got enough decent depth in their squad, fancy Atletico to pull through and get the last CL spot.
> 
> Extra time :mark:


Who said that? Ever?

Benfica are a good team, similar to Napoli.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> In that context it's a great achivement yes, doesn't make a great team.
> 
> People love them because they're so attacking and have some great glamour forwards, but they're not actually a great team, far from it. City should have destroyed them at the Etihad but they couldn't finish.


No-one has said they're a great team, but they've more than handled themselves against some big name teams in the CL this season, and they're definitely a better team than Athletic. This game could go either way at this stage.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Napoli blowing cold tonight. You don't usually get in-between with them. Extremely wasteful going forward, and no organisation that everyone knows they are capable of when they're playing well. Woeful when any FKs or corners come into them. Shame Maggio had to go off so early, very good player. Shame it had to be Dossena coming on though...

Any result will benefit Arsenal. A Napoli win dents their confidence going into their next games, and may instil another bad run of form. A win means they play even more football on top of their PL and FA Cup commitments, which will make it easier for us to secure 4th. Although if they do win, sometimes the sheer confidence running through the team means fatigue isn't quite as important as it usually is.

The Bilbao/Napoli thing is pretty stupid. Both are excellent on their day, but both blow hot and cold. 

As a note on Munich, I barely heard anything regarding their supeb performance last night from most outlets. Shame they don't get as much coverage as the more lauded teams like Barca or Madrid when they demolish a side. Gomez immense. Muller improved, finally, been pretty poor this season. Could see Munich being resurrected from their bad patch now and making the race for the BuLi title more interesting, especially with Schweini back in the side.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I have not seen a worse team at defending corners than Napoli tonight. fpalm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mata off? :|


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

APOEL Nicosia are better than any of those teams now shut up and if APOEL draw either Benfica or Marsielle in the quaterf-inal draw then I really do fancy them to progress to the semi's


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bilbao the Sunderland of Spain 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chelsea throwing the game via subs.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

whaaat?? terry doesnt get to take a penalty


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao :torres:torres:torres:torres:torres


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

:torres :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:torres :torres :torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Of course it's a miss :torres


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Tricky chance. I mean Darren Bent would have scored, but difficult chance.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:torres "Well I did my best"


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Torres would have buried that in his Liverpool form.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BURIED


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ivanovic!!! He had to score today. Guys been great all game


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

IVANOVIC!!!!!! Please hold on.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fuck off townsend.

Ohh look the flags are out.

Chiles you shut the fuck up aswell you twat.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

No penalties 

Di Matteo > AVB

Townsend with a major mark-out under his breath. Will be good to see an English club in the last 8.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

great finish


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fucking disastrous.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Drogba is SO good. What a beast.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

the flags :lol :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

15 more minutes to go. Cavani, Hamisk, Lavezzi this is your time. If there's any more goals in this game then the next one will decide the match for sure.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

EGame said:


> Fucking disastrous.


:terry

Andy Townsend 'GET IN' when Ivanovic scored. :mark:


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Come on Napoli you bastards


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Again though, I've never seen a team so vulnerable from crosses than Napoli. Very sloppy. 

Torres to seal the deal.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Please don't fuck this up Chelsea.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Do away goals count in ET?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I would just like to say that it's bullshit that away goals still count through extra time.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

fucking napoli, u better score one more


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Enter chelsea drawing APOEL on friday.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Great defending from Lampard there.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I was so close to putting a bet on Chelsea winning in extra time.....fuck! :bron3


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

di matteo > avb = lol.

townsend: "get in!", christ, you're a pundit. stick to your job. at least it will save som english pride if they get through but commentators supporting a team like that is pretty funny.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> I would just like to say that it's bullshit that away goals still count through extra time.


Not really, would be a massive advantage to have the 30 extra minutes at home.

The away goals rule is shite anyways.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Napoli have been gash tonight, utter shite.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Embarrassing from Drogba.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BUSQUETS LIVES IN THE DROG!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I would say he pulled a Busquets, but Busquets was actually hit in the face when he did that. 

Drogba pulling a Rivaldo :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Drogs up to his old tricks, cheating prick.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Droba thinks hes Busi...lol


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

ok UEFA and FIFA if players (a.k.a Drogba) are caught on camera blatently playacting but you don't punish them on video evidence, then guess what's going to keep on happening?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I better not get Iniesta'd again


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

footballers really are a soft lot of cunts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This is too much :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

drogba pulling a busquets? not hard, everyone who does anything unsavoury is basically pulling a busquets.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Drogba is the best player on the pitch by very far. Simply inspirational.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> footballers really are a soft lot of cunts.


There not soft just cheats

:lmao at Torress who was jumping around completly free in the area waving his arms around only from Drogba to go for a shot


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao terry shouting the instructions from the side


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

: Terry shouting instructions to Essien from the bench.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Terry managing :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

absolutely brilliant there from terry, di matteo trying to give out some instructions then terry just tapping him on the shoulder and shouting them himself. terry new chelsea manager.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Napoli are pretty awful tbh.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Haha John Terry.

Chelsea look to be through now.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

JT overruling his assistant there. :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FUCKING YES!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Luiz was absolutely immense tonight.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

fuck


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Matteo more exited than Torres LOL.

Great win for Chelsea!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Napoli did gift Chelsea 2 goals. The horrible corner and the pen kick. Very poor defensively. *Napoli fan*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Brilliant from Chelsea to get through, they all look really chuffed at the end there, nice scenes.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

THE OLD DOGS DID IT BAH GWAD THE OLD DOGS HAVE DONE IT 

Great to see an English side into the next round. I'd :lmao if they get Barca next round though :leo:xavi:andresep


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Congrats to Chelski fans. Sad to see Napoli out as they're such a good team to watch with their crap defence and exciting attack, but also nice to see an English club in the last 8.

(Bayern Vs Madrid) Vs (Marseille vs Milan)

(Barca Vs APOEL) Vs (Chelsea vs Benfica)

Pretty please?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Chelsea celebrating as if they've won the thing, how the mighty have fallen


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> Luiz was absolutely immense tonight.


Agreed. He actually looked like he compotent defender for once which is promising for Chelsea fans. Now it's a question of can he keep it going. Him & Ivanovic were both brilliant all night.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We can nearly all agree that Barca will dominate for the time being but this year in the CL the one team to challenge them is Bayern.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:terry Happy for Chelsea, never thought i'd say that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:terry even handling Chelsea's PR now by sending his condolences to the Belgian school kids on "behalf of the club".


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*ITV coverage* Gianfranco Zola - how his hair........has grown back!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> Chelsea celebrating as if they've won the thing, how the mighty have fallen


Behave. We just came back from 1-3 down.

We have fallen, but the celebrations are justified, due to the season we are suffering, yet still showing the determination to fight for the club.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Damn, double post.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Madrid would still beat Bayern IMO, that would be an awesome tie though. 

A fully fit Schweinsteiger would be huge for them. They can beat anyone on their day.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

chelsea through. great spirit and heart from them. immense workrate, no doubt deserving. as for how well both played technically, i was far from impressed with both. chelsea were pretty good defending as a whole, pressing them, luiz especially good apart from a few customary mistakes. woeful defending first 20 minutes, thought napoli were going to cruise until drogba scored. napoli a train wreck in all departments. awful defensively, very little in midfield to give them any drive, and front 3 barely got into the game, and when on the ball did little going forward. you know something is desperatly wrong when the best thing cavani does is do some nice defensive work. your main potent threat going forward. lolwut. expected a lot more than what i got, shocking performance.

spurs better be wary, if this really is a chelsea resurgence, and not just them scraping and performing poorly in the PL then they better watch out. if they continue poorly they may not even make top 4. ifs and buts, but they need to start winning and fast.

as for chelsea celebrations being OTT come off it, they are completely within their rights. they are having a poor season and have just shown great fight for the club and progressed into the next round. whilst some CFC fans are getting a bit over excited, i think they need to avoid milan, munich, and madrid/barca as i can see them being comfortably dispatched by all four. need a good draw to progress.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh Hey Drogba


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wonder what odds you'd have gotten at the start of the season on Roberto Di Matteo being the last PL manager standing in the Champions League.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Congrats to Chelsea, not a great performance but it didn't need to be with how Napoli played.

Let's hope the draw leaves Barca, Bayern, Real & Chelsea as the last four.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

(Chelsea vs Apoel) vs (Benfica vs Marseille)

(Barca vs Milan) vs (Bayern vs Madrid)

It is only fair :torres :terry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Now come on bilbao tomorrow.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bilbao will surely see us off, we're terrible in Europe this year. Basle grabs 3-3 at OT then get thumped 7 by Bayern.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Oh Hey Drogba


Has to keep one eye on his wife at all times. :terry


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> *Behave. We just came back from 1-3 down.*
> 
> We have fallen, but the celebrations are justified, due to the season we are suffering, yet still showing the determination to fight for the club.


:troll

Fact: in the 16 matches that took place in the recent knock-out stages of the champions there were 14 wins for the home side 1 draw and 1 defeat


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

#CHELSEACHARGE is on...

@Stringer Spurs? I'd fear for Arsenal because Chelsea have always finished strongly and we always bottle it in the end.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Prety impressive from Chelsea very hard to turn a 3-1 1st leg defeat into a 4-1 2nd leg win, needed all there experience to do so but Napoli looked flat tonight had spells where looked good but nothing like what were in 1st leg where far better at home then at Bridge. Luiz looked the CB Chelsea splashed 25M on last January best ive seen him play since arrived in PL & Ivanovic damn good to thought Ramerias had storming game everytime plays his up & down pitch like yo-yo got bags energry only player think it ET who still going didnt look tired needs work on passing & final ball though. Credit where its due Chelsea deserved win tonight & they did just enough to get themselves into the QFs of Champions league.

How I hope QF/SF will look like 

QF 1 - 
Milan v Chelsea 
Barca v OPEL

SF 1 - 
Barca v Chelsea

QF 2 - 
Bayern Munich v Marseille 
Benfica v Real Madrid

SF 2 -
Real Madrid v Bayern Munich 

Final - Real Madrid v Barcelona


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ace Ventura said:


> Bilbao will surely see us off, we're terrible in Europe this year. Basle grabs 3-3 at OT then get thumped 7 by Bayern.


we are and i don't really want us to go through, because like you say we are terrible in europe so why endure the shitty europa for more rounds, when we could just concentrate on the prem.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Barca will clear house with everybody until Mou pops up with a troll tactic and wins the CL. It would be a great semi-final, but I hope it's Madrid/Barca in semis so Mou can troll on Camp Nou ground again, on way to smashing Terry's men in the final. (in reality pep will outdo mou again though)



















book it.


@Razor - I'd be surprised if we bottled it now. We've had plenty of chances to bottle our recent fixtures. Certainly a different side to last year. Spurs are always prone to the annual bottle job. Chelsea are a different side as well, regardless of their great result tonight, unless they keep fighting like that for the rest of the season I find it hard to believe they will match the level of consistency they need. Maybe Spurs will show a bit more fight now they know they have to win, or we could go above them in 3rd. No doubts Arsenal always DO find a way to surprise us, I fancy us to finish strongly this year and make up for the shocking start to the season. Full of confidence and top of the form table.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> (Chelsea vs Apoel) vs (Benfica vs Marseille)
> 
> (Barca vs Milan) vs (Bayern vs Madrid)
> 
> It is only fair :torres :terry


I agree. Can't wait see APEOL knock chelsea out :kobe


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I really do want United to go through, to make up for that atrocious showing in OT last week more than anything else. We've embarrassed ourselves in Europe this season, can't be happy about that.

It's still a winnable tie.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I want United to go through, to make up for that atrocious showing in OT last week. We've embarrassed ourselves in Europe this season.


Not a chance i hope we win tomorrow but go out. prem is all that matters. More away trips on thursday in a cup we won't win anyway.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barca vs Chelsea plz

Bayern vs Madrid would be juicy. 

Fuck the Clasico again.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Forza Benfica.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> we are and i don't really want us to go through, because like you say we are terrible in europe so why endure the shitty europa for more rounds, when we could just concentrate on the prem.


Yeah funny that, we can barely put a foot wrong in the Prem.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Napoli. Guess I'd want

Chelsea vs. Barca
Madrid vs. Milan
Marseille vs. APOEL
Bayern vs. Benfica


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Apoel is not an easy team to play over in Cyprus.

Benfica/Apoel
Bayern/Barca
Chelsea/Madrid
Milan/Merseille


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> Madrid would still beat Bayern IMO, that would be an awesome tie though.
> 
> A fully fit Schweinsteiger would be huge for them.* They can beat anyone on their day.*


This is the thing with Bayern on there day they can smash through most teams. V Basel in 2nd leg Basel where poor but Bayern just went about doing business as usual but in 1st leg lost 1-0 & were not good enough. If look at there front 6 (if all fit) imo it should be 

Schweinsteiger Kroos
Robben Muller Ribery
Gomez

How can you not like that midfield & attack? Schweinsteiger the one that makes it all work his the complete midfielder not anything he can’t do in that CM role what a supreme talent. Bayern problems are defense/CBs just don’t look good enough there imo always likely to gift away silly chances to other team & do it v likes or say Real Madrid & Barca they get punished 9 times out 10.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It's going to be Madrid/Chelsea and Barca/Bayern instead. :terry

@Stringer Well, nobody expected us to get 12 points out of 12 against Spurs, Liverpool, and Newcastle. We did it. Now, everybody is expecting us to continue our form, and we may again pull a classic Arsenal and start dropping points hopelessly.

Chelsea has been a different side since John Terry took over as Manager and with Lampard as his assistant, I expect Chelsea to finish strong. That would of course leave us and Spurs for the 4th trophy and since both teams would be hopeless, I expect us to end up 4th.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Schweinstiger is a remarkable player, I remember him looking like dynamite on the wing for Germany (World Cup 06 was it?), then he went under the radar and did nothing for years, until he suddenly emerged as a CM and one of the best passers in world football a few years ago, and he hasn't looked back.

Not bothered who Barcelona draw (would rather avoid Bayern, I want them in the final at the Allianz), just would like to see Madrid get a shitty draw.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Not really too sure whats the best outcome tomorrow, winning means concentration on two competitions, when the league is far more important.

Hopefully Martinez and Muniain have a good game, as fergie sometime signs players on performances against united


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Ideal Draw*
(Barca *vs* Milan) *vs* (Bayern *vs* Marseille)
(Real *vs* Benfica) *vs* (Chelsea *vs* Apoel)

*:lmao Draw*
(Real *vs* Barca) *vs* (Milan *vs* Bayern)
(Apoel *vs* Benfica) *vs* (Chelsea *vs* Marseille)

*Edit:*



Razor King said:


> @Stringer Well, nobody expected us to get 12 points out of 12 against Spurs, Liverpool, and Newcastle. We did it. Now, everybody is expecting us to continue our form, and we may again pull a classic Arsenal and start dropping points hopelessly.


I wouldn't worry, Spurs are finishing 5th. Get a bet on it now, it's happening.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ummm, what I think:

- Bayern/Milan
- Madrid/Chelsea
- Marseille/Benfica
- Barcelona/Apoel


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I just want to see Real take on another top team for once. Fuck off if we draw them again.

I want Barca and Chelsea. A team we haven't beaten yet this season.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

What I Want
Barcelona VS Chelsea
Marseille VS Bayern

Real Madrid VS AC Milan
APOEL VS Benfica

What probably will happen
Chelsea VS Benfica
APOEL VS AC Milan

Barcelona VS Marseille
Real Madrid VS Bayern Munich


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont wanna see Puyol, Messi and Iniesta bossed by superior players :terry :cahill :torres

unbelievable win tonight. never saw it coming.

#EvilChelseaCharge


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Di Matteo releasing his inner Daniel Bryan, what a legend. 

I want to see the top teams play the lower teams to hopefully make the semi's more exciting - something like:

Chelsea vs AC Milan 
Barcelona vs Benefica
Real Madrid vs Marseille 
Bayern Munich vs Apoel 

Plus gives Gomez and Messi another chance to rack up more goals in their golden boot war before shit gets serious.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Im hoping Real get Bayern and the Germans ripped them a new one.

My Draw:
Madrid/Bayern
Barça/Marseille
Chelsea/Milan
Apoel/Benfica


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at Torres, doesn't give a fuck.

''Yeah, watch the hair, Rob.''


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Did Torres smile after Bobbie hugged him?

Bobbie put a lot of faith in him to throw his sorry ass on at a crucial point, the least he could do is show some fucking passion in a great moment for the club.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm glad Chelsea got through even if I do like Napoli but I would have preferred an English team to advance even if it's Chelsea. Anyway, Chelsea fully deserved to go through, they put in a solid shift with Luiz, Drogba, Ivanovic and Ramires all having brilliant performances. Everyone in fact worked hard.

Well deserved.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just going through my Twitter account and it's awesome to see the reserve lads and some guys out on loand cheering on the team there. And then you have English guys like Wilshere, Rooney and fucking Piers Morgan hoping Chelsea go through. Just a nice feeling. Kind of gettig me even more hyped for Euro 2012 now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> Did Torres smile after Bobbie hugged him?
> 
> Bobbie put a lot of faith in him to throw his sorry ass on at a crucial point, the least he could do is show some fucking passion in a great moment for the club.


maybe he was not happy that he could not score, if he did, it would probably change his season. napoli defence is awful, absolutely terrible, aronica is a crap defender, cannavaro and campagnaro are average. their midfield is average, the only good midfielder they have is inler. too bad napoli are out, i really wanted to see madrid or barca vs napoli.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Apoel/Chelsea vs Benfica/Bayern

Barca/Milan vs Madrid/Marseille


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

did napoli play 3-4-3 trying to hold onto a lead?

if so, hilarious stuff


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't think it mattered what formation they played - all the goals came from corners/crosses. Even Arsenal with their lack of height (except BIG PER) deal with corners better than they did. Chelsea won pretty much every header. fpalm

Maybe Napoli can add some more experience to their team, I hear Squillaci could be available. :troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lavezzi and Cavani need to realise we are the team to join now.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Tonight proved how much of an influence those players like Terry and Lamps have. Wouldn't perform for AVB and as soon as he gets the bullet they put in a shift like that.

Great result for them but awfully poisonous undertones to it.

Chelsea fans have had a kicking this season, so I wouldn't begrudge them this victory. It was well deserved to be fair.

But I had a chuckle at this though:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> did napoli play 3-4-3 trying to hold onto a lead?
> 
> if so, hilarious stuff


Pretty much. They had a few threatening spots Lavezzi had a good one in the first half but the front 3 were very quiet. Hamsik had like 1 good chance and Cavani did nothin of note. Just never fully turned up

Also lol at :terry managing. Preparing for when him lamps drogba and Cole take over in the summer I see.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I wish I could keep all of them young forever

I doubted them, but goddamn, they did it. They proved everyone wrong. Somehow a backline that has often been called one of the worst in england neutralised one of the best attacking forces in europe. A guy who just had his 34th birthday inspired everyone to glory. And while Frank didnt do as much, he still did his part well

I want them to stay. But they cant do this forever. Nobody can. Its a shame though, I'd honestly call Terry, Lamps, and Drogba some of the best guys to put on a blues jersey ever. Drogba especially.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I wish I could keep all of them young forever
> 
> I doubted them, but goddamn, they did it. They proved everyone wrong. Somehow a backline that has often been called one of the worst in england neutralised one of the best attacking forces in europe. A guy who just had his 34th birthday inspired everyone to glory. And while Frank didnt do as much, he still did his part well
> 
> I want them to stay. But they cant do this forever. Nobody can. Its a shame though, *I'd honestly call Terry, Lamps, and Drogba some of the best guys to put on a blues jersey ever. Drogba especially.*


No doubt about it.

Drogba has to go though. We can't move on with him. I agree with Carlo; he devours the competition. Not puposely, but it happens. 

Lampard needs to accept a role as a bench player. I don't see why he can't accept that. Scholes and Giggs have at United. And they have won more than he has. If he loves the club, he'll think of the future.

Terry can still be a starter, imo.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao Di Matteo fixing his jacket while Terry screams instructions. That guy definitely controls everything behind the scenes.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive seen alot of games played by chelsea over many tournaments, but this one oozed heart. They not only showed the spirits of champs who refuse to go down but for once the whole was greater than the sum of its parts. It wasnt Drogba or Terry or Sturridge or Lampard or essien kicking ass out there. It was Chelsea. Each and every one of those guys played for the crest on the front and not the name on the back

But there is 0% chance I can still see them keeping up like this next year. We need to build another blue generation. Another one to last us another 6 years like this one did.

And hey, if this night is Terry managing, then I say awesome. I dont know many full time coaches who coulda overturned a deficit like that. Hell, make him full time manager for all I care.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Excellent victory for Chelsea, excellent victory. Excellent victory!

Massive club.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Joel said:


> No doubt about it.
> 
> Drogba has to go though. We can't move on with him. I agree with Carlo; he devours the competition. Not puposely, but it happens.
> 
> ...



Im sorry but Drogba has another year or even two in him, you saw tonight, he's just pure class. They could be competition if Chelsea gave Lukuku a chance and maybe stop giving Torres game time when clearly he's done nothing to deserve it. 

Agreed about Lampard but tbh I think he has a massive ego and thinks he is 'Mr Chelsea'. Needs to know his role and shut his mouth,

Terry can still do a job but he isn't the same player he was a 3 years ago.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Terry really declined during his injury a few years back. Set him back years.

Shame too, he had a much better pace before it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> did napoli play 3-4-3 trying to hold onto a lead?
> 
> if so, hilarious stuff


3-4-3 is Napoli's typical formation, or preferred.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ECSTATIC OVER CHELSEA WIN RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!

So proud of all the boys that gave it all and big ups to the manager.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Chelsea needed this badly. After the horrible month they have had in the premier league.

And CONCACAF Champions league (which I know no one cares about), Toronto FC is 10 minutes away from going through to the semi-finals. God, I wasn't this nervous on my wedding day.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This sets us up nicely for an important match this weekend against City


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yes, roll on the #ChelseaCharge.

Big fan :side:.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Ace Ventura said:


> 3-4-3 is Napoli's typical formation, or preferred.


so? what team plays 3-4-3 defending a lead away from home against a good side? 4-4-2 would've been the smart option, but from the sounds of things, it was pure #CHELSEACHARGE


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Yes, roll on the #ChelseaCharge.
> 
> Big fan :side:.


Sarcasm?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

@ Chelsea fans

I found the performance disgusting yesterday. Not because of anything else; simply because I'm convinced that those players just wanted AVB out and played poorly with no desire for that reason. Yesterday, we saw such a rejuvenated and superb Chelsea performance where the senior players delivered the goods. The politics within Chelsea is disturbing really. I don't think the smoke is for no reason at Chelsea.

Btw, why does Torres look so disinterested? He didn't even care for the win.




Mr. Snrub said:


> so? what team plays 3-4-3 defending a lead away from home against a good side? 4-4-2 would've been the smart option, but from the sounds of things, it was pure #CHELSEACHARGE


It was foolish, but Napoli don't know how to defend. Their only option was to attack. The manager should have played 4-3-3 though because that formation (3-4-3) is suicidal if the attackers don't get it right--as was the case last night.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:mark:

Now let's draw Barca and eliminate them. #chelseacharge


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

#evilchelseacharge is right.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Napoli really do need to work on their backline at seasons end. You take Maggio (who's mainly a RM/RWB anyway) and Cannavaro away and the rest of their defense sucks. Aronica is fairly gash and Campagnaro is average at best when he's fit, which is anyone's guess as he's quite prone to injuries. Dossena is just dross.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I think we all know who runs Chelsea Football Club..


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

> Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger has accused Barcelona's Sergio Busquets of regularly feigning injury in order to get opposition players booked, claiming that that the Spain international embodies the "moral weakness" which the Frenchman feels is prevalent in the game today.
> 
> Real Madrid defender Sergio Ramos alleged that Busquets had purposely got him sent-off during the second leg of Los Blancos' Copa del Rey clash with the Catalans at Camp Nou earlier this season, and Wenger is of the opinion that the Blaugrana midfielder is always trying to con the referee into issuing red and yellow cards.
> 
> ...


i agree with what wenger said. busquet is a very good player but his dives are disgraceful


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I hate Busquets as much as Suarez. He's an awful little diver, shame as he's quite a good player, but it's embarrassing seeing him go down almost every game (sometimes more than once) and carrying on like he's been shot.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Busquets gonna buesquets


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I agree with him, but how did that come up?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Razor King said:


> @ Chelsea fans
> 
> I found the performance disgusting yesterday. Not because of anything else; simply because I'm convinced that those players just wanted AVB out and played poorly with no desire for that reason. Yesterday, we saw such a rejuvenated and superb Chelsea performance where the senior players delivered the goods. The politics within Chelsea is disturbing really. I don't think the smoke is for no reason at Chelsea.
> 
> ...


He looks just as uninstered as he was before he left us. Not a good sign at all tbh. 

But Yeah Napoli messed up simply by relying to much on their attack which didn't show up. It's as if he had no other game plan but basically to attack them. Also I don't think Chelsea played badly simply to get AVB out but I do believe they lost a lot of respect for the guy.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

redeadening said:


> I wish I could keep all of them young forever
> 
> I doubted them, but goddamn, they did it. They proved everyone wrong. Somehow a backline that has often been called one of the worst in england neutralised one of the best attacking forces in europe. A guy who just had his 34th birthday inspired everyone to glory. And while Frank didnt do as much, he still did his part well
> 
> I want them to stay. But they cant do this forever. Nobody can. Its a shame though, I'd honestly call Terry, Lamps, and Drogba some of the best guys to put on a blues jersey ever. Drogba especially.


Drogba definitely. Any Chelsea fan who rates Terry ahead of Carvalho is pretty deluded though if you ask me. Big Man was very good last night but over the course of a season he fucks up more than he provides. Of course he looked better three years ago, he was being protected by one of the best central defenders in the world. Put a strong, clever but slow defender next to a quick, brilliant defender and chances are you will have a brilliant central defence. Worked with Rio too.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Sideshow Luiz played well for Chelsea.










:lmao
Drogba is a better seller then Orton, but poor for him breaking kayfabe and getting caught out by the camera.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> Drogba definitely. Any Chelsea fan who rates Terry ahead of Carvalho is pretty deluded though if you ask me. Big Man was very good last night but over the course of a season he fucks up more than he provides. Of course he looked better three years ago, he was being protected by one of the best central defenders in the world. Put a strong, clever but slow defender next to a quick, brilliant defender and chances are you will have a brilliant central defence. Worked with Rio too.


Every centreback fucks up once in a while. Its just Terry falls down alot for some reason. Now im not going to say Terry is the best centre back in history, but he's always been a constant throughout our ups. Hell, I still remember a season a few years back when Terry got injured, our form declined quite alot and we conceded alot more often. Which led to United winning the title in 2006/2007


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Torres looked pretty sharp last night, he made a difference when he came on.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> @ Chelsea fans
> 
> I found the performance disgusting yesterday. Not because of anything else; simply because I'm convinced that those players just wanted AVB out and played poorly with no desire for that reason. Yesterday, we saw such a rejuvenated and superb Chelsea performance where the senior players delivered the goods. The politics within Chelsea is disturbing really. I don't think the smoke is for no reason at Chelsea.


I'm not going to act like there is no player power, but I'm fed up with AVB looking like a saint in this. He fucked up selections and tactics. He tried to play a new style with players who absolutely did not suit it. He picked a atrocious side in Naploi, leaving players like Lampard, Essien and Cole on the bench. He didn't see the danger and stood back and did nothing when United were 3-1 down at the Bridge and it looked like they were coming back. He dropped our vice captain many times, without explaining to him why this has happened. He at least DESERVES an explaination.

He fucked up just as much as the team did. We got through against Napoli last night because everyone knew what they were doing and looked to exploit Napoli's weaknesses. With AVB, he just wanted everything to be his way with the wrong players.

He is not a saint.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Matador said:


> This sets us up nicely for an important match this weekend against City


Wednesday. There's a big match with LEICESTER before then. Unless that's what you meant. =/



Joel said:


> Just a nice feeling. Kind of gettig me even more hyped for Euro 2012 now.


You must really hate that nice feeling :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

maybe against leicester Lukaku can finally get a fucking start


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

David Luiz was immense last night.

Cavani was laughable, wouldn't wish him on any english club.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> so? what team plays 3-4-3 defending a lead away from home against a good side? 4-4-2 would've been the smart option, but from the sounds of things, it was pure #CHELSEACHARGE


I was only pointing it out. Maverick said most of what I would've said.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Cavani was laughable, wouldn't wish him on any english club.


I know yeah, that one game really defines his overall quality. I remember a game when that Messi guy didn't do much - he's shit then.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader13 said:


> I know yeah, that one game really defines his overall quality. I remember a game when that Messi guy didn't do much - he's shit then.



Ronaldo doesn't show up in the big games you know, he's well shit.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> I hate Busquets as much as Suarez. He's an awful little diver, shame as he's quite a good player, but it's embarrassing seeing him go down almost every game (sometimes more than once) and carrying on like he's been shot.


He's not really a diver though. At least on a game by game basis like you just said. He doesn't just throw himself to the ground when no-one has even touched him, like Drogba did last night. What he does is oversell fouls, and sometimes it goes into full blown play-acting, and holding his face, etc... He is fouled an incredible amount, I think the most in Europe outside Messi and Ronaldo. It's his cynical attempt at getting other players booked, and it's the exact same principle as when Man Utd players hound/surround the referee and players like Rooney and Evra wave imaginary cards around. 

Suarez though, is a diver, a playacter, a racist, a dirty tackler, a biter - basically, the works. I try and justify Busquets actions to myself by remembering how many yellow cards and penalties players should have had against them for tackles on Messi that aren't given :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Said it once and say it again especially nowadays. Footballers=Soft cunts.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Im guessing the team will look something like this tonight

-----------de gea-----------
rafael----rio------evans---evra
-----cleverley-carrick-giggs----
valencia-------------------young
-----------rooney------------


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Im guessing the team will look something like this tonight
> 
> -----------de gea-----------
> rafael----rio------evans---evra
> ...



That should be the team vs wolves (replace clevs with welbeck and that should be team vs wolves 4-4-2) nevermind tonight. Kin hell.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

They're much 'softer' than they are 15 years ago but I'd say the average footballer is also much better technically.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Soft, pampered, overpaid, it all amounts to the same thing. It's the cheating that really ticks me off. Drogba last night when he went down holding his face was a disgrace.

Players these days have it so easy as opposed to the youngsters trying to come through 20 years ago on apprenticeships. Can you imagine how the likes of Ronaldo & Suarez would react to being told to clean the first team players' boots? They've had it so easy for so long now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

united_07 said:


> Im guessing the team will look something like this tonight
> 
> -----------de gea-----------
> rafael----rio------evans---evra
> ...


i was close, replace valencia with park



> De Gea, Rafael, Evans, Ferdinand, Evra, Park, Cleverley, Carrick, Giggs, Young, Rooney
> Bench: Amos, Smalling, Hernandez, Fabio, Scholes, Pogba, Welbeck


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> i was close, replace valencia with park


Valencia to get about 20mins in this game and start against wolves then, scholes, welbeck, hernandez, jones and smalling probably starting against wolves aswell.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The second coming of Jesus, Pogba on the bench? What's that all about?!

Can't wait for this game, even if I need to do an early tea. I just hope it's close to the level of last week's match.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Operation no injuries tonight lads.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Looms like we're settling a bit. But Bilbao will press greatly.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Do all spanish teams press press press now.

What a shit camera angle.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh-ho that was close to being game, set and match.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What happened to park's gas tank, are some of the united fans here sure they don't want fergie to sell?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, bang on. At PSV he was described as "having an oxygen tank on his back". To me Park is too lightweight. Just like Jesper Olsen, who never settled in at OT


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Park was brilliant in some of the big games last season and previous season's.

What has happened to united in europe, least year apart from the final we weren't trouble in the cl once.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Never cared for Park too much, despite him scoring a few important goals over the years I've found him to be average to shit. He reminds me of a Korean version of Alan Smith.

I'd never describe him as brilliant. He's had some good games but that's it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh dear.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Llorente with that beautiful volley outta nowhere


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

All this game is doing is tiring the lads out and we will probably see effects of it on sunday with a lethargic performance vs wolves.


Strike by llorente and shut the fuck up channel 5, small time twats.

Right lads back on the coach and get home.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

thats it


take rooney off at half time so not to risk injury


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Seriously how underrated is Llorente?

For me he's easily good enough to be playing for a Champions League team


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ferdinand showing his quality defending. But amazing by Llorente.

United are as good as gone.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bilbao trolling us. They can easily pass it around and kill us but no, they go route 1 and score.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

united_07 said:


> thats it
> 
> 
> take rooney off at half time so not to risk injury


Ay it's looks unlikely from here on. If we won the League every year any cup would be a bonus.
Love the sig


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

<3 fernando


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Some people still think we don't midfielders they know they are :troll (not people on here)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't know whether I want to win this or not, it'd be great to win a trophy but could the extra games make it harder to retain the league?

Despite that, Bilbao won't give us a chance to win this anyway.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Llorente gets plenty of love, I believe he's a starter for Spain now as well.

United need 2-3 new central midfielders in the summer.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd take Martinez and Sahin. Whether they'd come/we can afford is another matter.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Llorente gets plenty of love, I believe he's a starter for Spain now as well.
> 
> United need 2-3 new central midfielders in the summer.


Some spanish lad, a frenchman and some prem player.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Serious revamp needed. Rio isn't getting younger. My fellow Northern Irishman Jonny Evans isn't good enough. Dare I say are best player is Giggsy aged 67


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader13 said:


> I'd take Martinez and Sahin. Whether they'd come/we can afford is another matter.


Martinez plays CB now, and will hopefully go to Barca. Sahin is probably going back to Germany in the summer. Both are possibilities, though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ace Ventura said:


> Serious revamp needed. Rio isn't getting younger. My fellow Northern Irishman Jonny Evans isn't good enough. Dare I say are best player is Giggsy aged 67


Yet fergie will buy 2 wingers and 2 cb's.



I have a better first touch than park, seriously.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

probably be linked with some of the best young central midielders in europe in the summer, then end up with no one and then trying to move jones into midfield


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> probably be linked with some of the best young central midielders in europe in the summer, then end up with no one and then trying to move jones into midfield


Or signing sandro or rodwell from the prem.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fergie must be losing it if he thought the team with THAT midfield would conquer Europe!!! Aw God, Rafael injured. An injury for Utd in every match.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Here we go FUCK OFF, stupid fucking cunting injuries and pointless cup game.


Beat wolves 1-9 away on sunday no less.

Just put it down to one of them season's in europe, fergie signed players for prem this season imo and future maybe next it will be signings for europe.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Urgh the Channel 5 commentary is awful. Give me Tyler/Gray, Tyldsley/Big Ron or Motson anyday.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

get park off for hernandez


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bilbao had their latest hit of PCP i see, little energetic pricks.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Even the full back for Bilbao is taking the piss!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Great dribbling.


Collymore how do you have a job commentating you wife beating twonk.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fucking hell, this is embarassing

dont know how park is still on


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So Bilboa are 7'th in La Liga and Man Utd are 1'st in the so called "Best League In The World".... what?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

My point is made about rooney not been able to play in a 4-3-3 even if i would like us to play it now and then.

Our last game on channel 5 hopefully forever, thank fuck for that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lmao Toquero.

Llorente would have scored that.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

get park off.











Bye europa, good riddance.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

lol even fergie's giving up now with carrick and ferdinand coming off, next it will be rooney off


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> lol even fergie's giving up now with carrick and ferdinand coming off, next it will be rooney off


Hopefully and get hernandez on, start welbeck and rooney vs wolves and rape the cunts.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nail in the coffin.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bilbao are winning the Europa League.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DeMARCOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

LOL
LOL United LOL
LOL​


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Now city win. :


Respect to bilbao fans and great team.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

hearing peope say this game alone makes la liga much better in terms of quality. what absolute bollocks. bilbao are playing brilliantly, as they did in the 1st leg, but then they looked average v osasuna as they were so exhausted, regardless of them resting Herrera and Llorente for the 1st half. one off ties/games prove nothing in terms of quality of the leagues.

edit: though all english teams haven't been great (united poor all across), all teams been victims of circumstances. fully expect there to be 2,3 English teams in the QFs next year. City will be even better, as will all the top sides. 

bilbao regardless very good side though, outclassed united to the extremes. united don't look bothered at all though, much bigger trophies for them to win in the remainder of the season. only thing fergie would be worrying about is potential injuries. if i was a united fan i'd be disappointed with the performances (embarassed first leg at home) but i wouldn't exactly be losing sleep over it. league much bigger.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

You know, they're all saying United have never won "this competition". In all honesty we're in the CL every season, that's why!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

[/QUOTE]D'Angelo;11155826]hearing peope say this game alone makes la liga much better in terms of quality. what absolute bollocks. bilbao are playing brilliantly, as they did in the 1st leg, but then they looked average v osasuna as they were so exhausted, regardless of them resting Herrera and Llorente for the 1st half. one off ties/games prove nothing in terms of quality of the leagues.

bilbao regardless very good side though, outclassed united to the extremes. united don't look bothered at all though, much bigger trophies for them to win in the remainder of the season. only thing fergie would be worrying about is potential injuries. if i was a *united fan i'd be disappointed with the performances (embarassed first leg at home) but i wouldn't exactly be losing sleep over it. league much bigger.[*/QUOTE]




Well said pretty much how i feel, disappointed more than anything in the performances not results of the two games.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

D'Angelo said:


> *hearing peope say this game alone makes la liga much better in terms of quality. *what absolute bollocks. bilbao are playing brilliantly, as they did in the 1st leg, but then they looked average v osasuna as they were so exhausted, regardless of them resting Herrera and Llorente for the 1st half. one off ties/games prove nothing in terms of quality of the leagues.
> 
> bilbao regardless very good side though, outclassed united to the extremes. united don't look bothered at all though, much bigger trophies for them to win in the remainder of the season. only thing fergie would be worrying about is potential injuries. if i was a united fan i'd be disappointed with the performances (embarassed first leg at home) but i wouldn't exactly be losing sleep over it. league much bigger.


:lmao. That is a joke. The Premier league is still better in terms of quality but La Liga is easily 2nd place for sure. Don't see how anyone could feel otherwise after 2 games.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

How has Taqueria not got a goal yet?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I like how bilbao fans applaud everyone and everything.


And fuck off rooney, just fuck off


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

oh fucking great


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol Bilbao would win the PL by a wide margin.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

Wonder if people still think United are the second best team in Europe. 

Better than Madrid don't ya know. :torres


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

STUNNING.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Good goal, pity it wasn't done in the 1st leg!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> I like how bilbao fans applaud everyone and everything.
> 
> 
> *And fuck off rooney, just fuck off*


:jordan2

Unless Man U do something crazy I don't see that goal meaning much.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

doesnt make a difference, good finish though


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Lol Bilbao would win the PL by a wide margin.


:troll


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Should be 5 or 6-0 but it's 2-1!8*D

*Edit:*


danny_boy said:


> How has Taqueria not got a goal yet?


Cos he's shit.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sign.........new.............left back


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

cleverley has been poor tonight


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Sign.........new.............left back


Just make sure he's not black :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> cleverley has been poor tonight


Needs some games, rooney why just fucking walk the rest of the game behave trying to be a hero.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The only things Pogba has done since coming on is concede 3 fouls and pass to an advertisement board


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol is this real? 

Pogba should be playing with Real Madrid. Terrible tackler.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope bilbao win this cup.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

That was a pretty sloppy performance from United to say the least. What the hell happened? Some of those runs Bilbao made shouldn't have gotten past the midfield or defence.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

In the words of the great william wallace.


Freeeedddooommm


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How many goals would have Llorente scored if he didn't get injured? :troll


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

right, now concentrate on the legue, which is far more important 

bilbao were brilliant


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Forza Man city, you won't let us down now will you.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I know City are 1-0 down going into this 2nd leg. If they go out tonight I will be very surprised.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

And of course this tie improves the quality of La Liga as a whole. All people would spout about La Liga before this tie was how La Liga was a better version of the SPL. La Liga's top two teams shit all over England's top teams and the rest of the league pretty much match the Premier League. 

The Premier League has more global appeal but in terms of just the pure quality of the teams, La Liga is better.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Humiliating display once again. Outclassed in every single department, more concerning than that Bilbao just looked fitter, stronger faster and worked so much harder to win everything. Take nothing away from Bilbao, they play amazing football, Barcelona lite with some of their passing and moving around the box. So many quality players, who put some of our "top" prospects, namely Cleverley (Just back from injury but still) and Rafael to shame. Also, Evra just can't go anymore. I can't take watching him just embarrass himself over and over again, he has to go at the end of the season. I love the guy, but he's been so awful this season it's unrue. Carrick, for all his good displays this season, just isn't cut out to play against teams that hassle and press, he just looks lost. Rooney was very poor too, although he was isolated badly until Welbeck came on.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hoping City win. More fixtures for them and hopefully a few long trips.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Strong team from city.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

FC Twente looking comfortable.

American commentary watching this City match. :kobe


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Schteve doing another good job at twente, he also done a fantastic job with boro shame he took the england job.


Can't be any worse than stan collymore commentating ace.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Steve McLaren has an odd record. Not the best of times at England, Wolfsburg and Nottingham Forest, yet overachieved with Middlesbrough and has done wonders with Twente. Won them their first Eredivisie, second stint had a 6-2 victory over PSV Eindhoven last month. Tactically, not very good. But fantastic man manager.

Athletic Bilbao were fantastic over two legs. Outplayed United, and at certain times, had them buried. Had Llorente not gone off, could of easily seen it going past 5-0.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sign Huntelaar.........


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah Collymore is awful. 

Huntelaar........he's good but I don't think he's United quality.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Brilliant free kick.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

looks like the two manchester clubs could be out


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fuck off city, typical of them to drop out when united have :troll



Matias F, Fm 08 legend.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

City in trouble now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

And so it came down to Chelsea...

*waits to draw Barcelona tomorrow*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

inb4 "Manchester clubs didn't really look bothered about the Europa League anyway"


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

City will need a miracle to progress IMO because I don't see this Sporting side giving up.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> inb4 "Manchester clubs didn't really look bothered about the Europa League anyway"


Fans never cared, players should have it's their job regardless how pointless.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

City just copying us :side:.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> City just copying us :side:.



Was really hoping they advance and have the extra games :flip


CUNTS.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Definitely over now.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

It's OFFICIAL: City are out. Wait.. what? 2-0?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> Fans never cared, players should have it's their job regardless how pointless.


Both teams throwing out almost their first 11's tonight. Though tbf I wouldn't give a shit if I was a Man Utd fan.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

And now City...Oh dear.

Truly a nightmare night for the PL so far. 

I don't like this now confirmed idea that this proves La Liga is the best league in the world. It doesn't. It proves Bilbao matchup better against United.

Chelsea had their way with Valencia not too long ago. Valencia, who are well ahead of Bilbao in Spain, and Chelsea, who are well behind us in England. It's knee jerk stuff that is lazy and predictable to conclude, the PL is a fantastic league but the teams play in totally different ways, United's major weakness just plays into the hands of a side that can pass the ball around in the way Bilbao can, and that can press like they do for 90 minutes. I bet a fullly fit Arsenal or Chelsea (heck even Liverpool) wouldn't have been played off the park like that (may not have won) because they have the midfield to matchup and disrupt a passing side like Bilbao.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I should of stuck to wanting them to lose, i guess i should cheer for them every game and they might lose.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's like City refuse to give themselves bragging rights with anything. :lmao

We get knocked out of the CL early...They do too. Europa league...They do too. FA Cup...We knocked them out the round earlier...Clockwork.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The American commentator just called Savic "Savage" and only mere moments ago mentioned "double-axe handle". Wut da hayell?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> It's like City refuse to give themselves bragging rights with anything. :lmao
> 
> We get knocked out of the CL early...They do too. Europa league...They do too. FA Cup...We knocked them out the round earlier...Clockwork.


They will have the morale victory tonight.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao tonight has me making my money.

I've already won £500 of my bro for betting that United would lose and about to make £200 of my uncle because City are losing 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

JakeC_91 said:


> :lmao tonight has me making my money.
> 
> I've already won £500 of my bro for betting that United would lose and about to make £200 of my uncle because City are losing 8*D


And your bro actually give you the money, i'd have told you to do one.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yah, you can't base the quality of leagues on odd ties. Man Utd were always going to struggle against Bilbao, they've struggled in Europe all season, and they have no quality ball winner in midfield (with Fletcher gone) and no-one who can control a game and dictate play from midfield (Scholes is at the end and Carrick is nearly always shown up when matched up against teams that can keep possession well - like most English midfielders down the years tbh).

PL/La Liga is an interesting one. PL the more interesting league, most teams very good going forward, it's a better overall product, most global appeal,. La Liga defensively, technically and tactically superior. There's not much between them, comfortably the best two leagues, La Liga dwarfed by the quality of Madrid and Barcelona atm and all the top PL sides looking vulnerable and weaker compared to previous years.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I can't decide whether it's slackness and been tactically outclassed in europe this year or the players aren't good enough against the continental style (even though most of the players have been in the team that has been in 3 finals since 2008)


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> And your bro actually give you the money, i'd have told you to do one.


He is a man of his word :side: when he wants to be. He had to give me the money, or else I'd just take his PS3.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> I can't decide whether it's slackness and been tactically outclassed in europe this year or the players aren't good enough against the continental style (even though most of the players have been in the team that has been in 3 finals since 2008)


Midfield hasn't been the strength for years, but you've made up for it with a strong attack and a very good defence. It's probably a combination of all 3. Couple of midfielders in and you'll be fine next season.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

D'Angelo said:


> hearing peope say this game alone makes la liga much better in terms of quality. what absolute bollocks. bilbao are playing brilliantly, as they did in the 1st leg, but then they looked average v osasuna as they were so exhausted, regardless of them resting Herrera and Llorente for the 1st half. one off ties/games prove nothing in terms of quality of the leagues.
> 
> edit: though all english teams haven't been great (united poor all across), all teams been victims of circumstances. fully expect there to be 2,3 English teams in the QFs next year. City will be even better, as will all the top sides.
> 
> bilbao regardless very good side though, outclassed united to the extremes. united don't look bothered at all though, much bigger trophies for them to win in the remainder of the season. only thing fergie would be worrying about is potential injuries. if i was a united fan i'd be disappointed with the performances (embarassed first leg at home) but i wouldn't exactly be losing sleep over it. league much bigger.


Just accept that The english league is completely over-rated


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

most dissinterested performance all season. very worrying signs for the league. kolarov has been trying, but silva, aguero are either unfit or bored. im going with the second option.

tie's over, rest the key guys. dire performance. no kompany, no city.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Midfield hasn't been the strength for years, but you've made up for it with a strong attack and a very good defence. It's probably a combination of all 3. Couple of midfielders in and you'll be fine next season.


Not a complete excuse but vidic and fletch have been missed, should be a project this summer not buying in defence (maybe one depending on vidic and rio fitness) or signing a striker just an extensive work and reshuffling of the midfield.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Pimpin'


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hey Seb, is there something happening around 10:30 tomorrow?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Any other United fans notice how lazy Rooney has become as a player? He used to be Tevez like in how he would chase everything for 90 minutes. He may be scoring more goals but jesus he's like a Berba/Ibra lovechild the way he just walks around. It's so annoying.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

de jong coming on in his favoured right wing role :terry

presume this allows yaya to push up. FOUR GOAL SECOND HALF HERE WE COME


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Any other United fans notice how lazy Rooney has become as a player? He used to be Tevez like in how he would chase everything for 90 minutes. He may be scoring more goals but jesus he's like a Berba/Ibra lovechild the way he just walks around. It's so annoying.


Tbh apart from the odd games have not noticed it much, sadly like proven before he can't play upfront by himself and is wasted on the left in the 4-3-3.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Hey Seb, is there something happening around 10:30 tomorrow?


I thought it was 11:00, but yeah, gonna be hitting refresh on my phone hoping we get APOEL or Chelsea.

Di Matteo, last PL manager standing in Europe :torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> I thought it was 11:00, but yeah, gonna be hitting refresh on my phone hoping we get APOEL or Chelsea.
> 
> Di Matteo, last PL manager standing in Europe :torres


Oh so there is a draw!

With all this elimination talk in this thread, I didn't think there would be one :terry


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I only mock the Premier League to wind English people up with the "Best League in the world" remarks but honestly I don't really care what the best league is aslong as Celtic do well in every competition there in then I'm a happy man.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

haribo said:


> Pimpin'


Gotta love Drog, total dickead on the football pitch, one of the nicest/most giving footballers off it.

Reminds me of this guy:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

haha drogba looks so uncomfortable in that pic and i would be if i was him.


Have fun why it lasts joel :no:, remember next season channel 5 for you lot.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:cena


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Not a complete excuse but vidic and fletch have been missed, should be a project this summer not buying in defence (maybe one depending on vidic and rio fitness) or signing a striker just an extensive work and reshuffling of the midfield.


Vidic has been a huge miss but he was always going to be. Fletcher's illness had been bothering him for a while and I'm pretty sure it's chronic so it could potentially ruin him. He was the never the same after it hit him last season.

We certianly need a left back. It's close to top priority for me. Fabio has never impressed me when he's played there and actually looks more comfortable at RB or on the wing. I think we should have made a push for Leighton Baines in the summer to test Everton's resolve with him. Evra is just a complete liability as of now. 

Midfield is obvious. Martinez has been the guy I wanted for years and although he's been playing as a defender he's easily slot in there. He's be perfect for the PL too.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:vince3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bobby not happy he cant get his fruit pastilles.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Vidic has been a huge miss but he was always going to be. Fletcher's illness had been bothering him for a while and I'm pretty sure it's chronic so it could potentially ruin him. He was the never the same after it hit him last season.
> 
> We certianly need a left back. It's close to top priority for me. Fabio has never impressed me when he's played there and actually looks more comfortable at RB or on the wing. I think we should have made a push for Leighton Baines in the summer to test Everton's resolve with him. Evra is just a complete liability as of now.
> 
> Midfield is obvious. Martinez has been the guy I wanted for years and although he's been playing as a defender he's easily slot in there. He's be perfect for the PL too.



For me 2 cm's atleast is a bigger priority and then i agree left back. The way it's going we will be buying 4-6 players in the summer which i can't see happening unless plenty go out.


2 defeats in a row for city? cue them going on to smash chelsea next week.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Sign Huntelaar.........





WWE_TNA said:


> Schteve doing another good job at twente, he also done a fantastic job with boro shame he took the england job.
> 
> 
> Can't be any worse than stan collymore commentating ace.





haribo said:


> :vince3


You deserve rep for that!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

haribo said:


> :vince3


bama


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Just WOW, Athletic de Bilbao make me so proud. It especially difficult achieve what they have achieved due to playing only with native footballers. Moreover his style is beautiful. 
I hope they can win this cup. Been a long ass time since his last trophy and the team and the supporters truly deserve it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Morale victory city?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

1 goal


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Good comeback from city.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I think the Sporting Lisbon theatrics are ENCOURAGING City.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Can see aguero getting another one.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HARTDOG so close!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

incredible finish. absolutely incredible.

almost blew my load at the end there. such an amazing difference between the halves. de jong played well, aguero played much better in the second half, kolarov was fantastic. where's the michael turner shirt pulling penalty to hartdog too :terry

i do wonder how savic will be blamed for this.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Come on Lisbon, I want £200 off my Uncle...... :side: that will do nicely for my Cheltenham bets tomorrow.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

City have done the double!! Domestic and European Moral Cup Winners 2012!! 


:troll:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sporting's (ironic) timewasting was ridiculous. pererinha or w/e should've been booked after jumping straight back up at the corner after being told he'd need to get off the pitch.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:mark: fuck yeah, £200 in my back pocket. 

:side: getting put on tomorrow at the bookies for my horses at Cheltenham.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

united_07 said:


> City have done the double!! Domestic and European Moral Cup Winners 2012!!
> 
> 
> :troll:


:troll

wouldn't it be quad?

(Chairty Sheild, Europa League, FA Cup, League Cup)


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> *Ronaldo doesn't show up in the big games you know*, he's well shit.



Everyone knows that apart from United fans.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

united_07 said:


> City have done the double!! Domestic and European Moral Cup Winners 2012!!
> 
> 
> :troll:


I'd prefer that moral victory tonight over the arse-raping we took in the two legs against Bilbao.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

#onlyoneteamineurope


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Seb said:


> Yah, you can't base the quality of leagues on odd ties. Man Utd were always going to struggle against Bilbao, they've struggled in Europe all season, and they have no quality ball winner in midfield (with Fletcher gone) and no-one who can control a game and dictate play from midfield (Scholes is at the end and Carrick is nearly always shown up when matched up against teams that can keep possession well - like most English midfielders down the years tbh).
> 
> PL/La Liga is an interesting one. PL the more interesting league, most teams very good going forward, it's a better overall product, most global appeal,. La Liga defensively, technically and tactically superior. There's not much between them, comfortably the best two leagues, La Liga dwarfed by the quality of Madrid and Barcelona atm and all the top PL sides looking vulnerable and weaker compared to previous years.


Pretty much agree with this. Although I do definitely prefer the PL myself. The tempo is unlike anything else and pretty much anyone can beat anyone. True on La Liga being technically and tactically superior, only Arsenal, City and Swansea are the only true technical sides, teams that notch a huge amount of passes per game. Always prefer the relagation battlers playing against each other in the PL, both bottom teams in the leagues are mostly woeful, but watching poor Spanish sides can be horiffic. All English sides will be stronger next year though, I'm sure. City will improve once again, United will finally invest where they really need it; midfield, their wings can only get them so far. Chelsea will probably spend big and if Arsenal can keep hold of RvP (unless a stupid offer comes in) and get their act together in the transfer market, which looks likely, then there should be a lot more stability when it comes to the European games. As for both being comfortably ahead, in terms of technicality and tactically, the Bundesliga is already ahead of the EPL and closing in. It really is a growing league, which will one day be the thrusting force of European football if other leagues don't get their act together.

As someone said before Chelsea eased past Valencia at home, who are 3rd, Bilbao are 7th. Ties mean nothing in determing quality of leagues.



nazzac said:


> Just accept that The english league is completely over-rated


When did I say it wasn't? It's laughable when pundits suggest we have the highest quality of teams which is completely untrue.



lol at the ronaldo not showing up in big games argument again. it is mostly irrelevant what a player does v barca if he scores like he does against everyone else. he scores madrid a ton of big goals in the league, and wins them a shit load of points.


Huntelaar exceptional once again. His goal scoring is crazy, on a level with Messi's, CR7's, RvP's and Gomez' goal scoring records at the moment.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> sporting's (ironic) timewasting was ridiculous.


They probably saw you guys doing it from the *first minute* at the Emirates a couple of seasons ago.

Unfortunately time wasting's just part of the game, not that RVP's a fan of it.:no:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> lol at the ronaldo not showing up in big games argument again.


He doesn't show up that often in big games. Not really much else to argue about. This isn't just against Barca either, he was poor against Utd's biggest rival in the premiership and he doesn't usually bring his best for Portugal in the big games either. Not really irrelevant given that big matches are erm slightly important.

In fact I've decided that I do want Madrid vs Munich next round just for Robben to completely outshine Ronaldo just like he will again in Euro 2012.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ronaldo's basically done naff all in the Clasico games. It's not like he puts in an average performance where Messi goes on and scores two crackers like the Champions League semi last year when the game was on a knife edge. Messi won the game by himself. Ronaldo's never done that in a big game that I can remember unless you count the Copa Del Rey final where he got the winner with that header, but it was hardly a good performance.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*We are out AGAIN 









btw, Ronaldo > all

:side:*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Ronaldo's basically done naff all in the Clasico games. It's not like he puts in an average performance where Messi goes on and scores two crackers like the Champions League semi last year when the game was on a knife edge. Messi won the game by himself. Ronaldo's never done that in a big game that I can remember unless you count the Copa Del Rey final where he got the winner with that header, but it was hardly a good performance.


^^^^^^
Debate over.

Mainly the reason why I want to see Madrid play the likes of Bayern or Milan. Ronaldo has been preforming well all season (hmmm penalties anyone? :troll), and I'm sure he could pull off the performance. I just want to see it happen.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Are we back on the "Robben is better than Ronaldo" hilarity? :tyson


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Robben vs Ronaldo on the same pitch equals only thing for the Portugese superstar:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> Robben vs Ronaldo on the same pitch equals only thing for the Portugese superstar:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Greatest champions league goal of all time says hi:






World Number 4.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> Greatest champions league goal of all time says hi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think you got the wrong youtube link






8*D


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Henry Hill said:


> World Number 4.


That's cool cos Ronaldo is number 2. Not sure how Xavi will take to the news though.

Don't know what a Zidane goal has to do with things either. :hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fuck me this shit started again i'm not gonna look but i may have a guess who are the criminals who got it going. 




Leaves thread.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol in ten years time Ronaldo will not be talked about in the same breath as Xavi or Iniesta. He gets more acclaim simply because he is a striker and a far more glamorous player. Xavi and Iniesta will be remembered as two of the all time greats. Ronaldo's legacy will be based on him having been the best player in the world against mid table opposition. He will be known as the GOAT flat Track Bully. I'd call John Terry a world class defender before I agreed that Ronaldo was the world's 2nd best footballer.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> Vidic has been a huge miss but he was always going to be. Fletcher's illness had been bothering him for a while and I'm pretty sure it's chronic so it could potentially ruin him. He was the never the same after it hit him last season.
> 
> We certianly need a left back. It's close to top priority for me. Fabio has never impressed me when he's played there and actually looks more comfortable at RB or on the wing. I think we should have made a push for Leighton Baines in the summer to test Everton's resolve with him. Evra is just a complete liability as of now.
> 
> Midfield is obvious. Martinez has been the guy I wanted for years and although he's been playing as a defender he's easily slot in there. He's be perfect for the PL too.


I'd like to see us bid for Baines at seasons end, altho he's 27 now, the way Evra's form keeps spiralling we do need some reliable backup as Fabio is a crock and doesn't seem like he'll ever be good enough at LB.

I'd rather Modric than Martinez in midfield too. However if we did end up with Martinez I'd still :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Greatest champions league goal of all time says hi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably one of my favorite goals ever. I completely lost it when he scored it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Renegade™;11157369 said:


> I'd like to see us bid for Baines at seasons end, altho he's 27 now, the way Evra's form keeps spiralling we do need some reliable backup as Fabio is a crock and doesn't seem like he'll ever be good enough at LB.
> 
> I'd rather Modric than Martinez in midfield too. However if we did end up with Martinez I'd still :mark:



We should really go for modric hard spurs will have their breaking point and surely we would more than tempt modric unless he's one of them who care more about the location rather than playing for a bigger team.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> We should really go for modric hard spurs will have their breaking point and surely we would more than tempt modric unless he's one of them who care more about the location rather than playing for a bigger team.


He wants to stay in London (hence his boner for us last year). Could change by then, but if Spurs finish in top 4, Levy won't sell at all. No chance.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the same saga involving modric wont happen, because he knows it'll be the same result.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Renegade™ said:


> I'd like to see us bid for Baines at seasons end, altho he's 27 now, the way Evra's form keeps spiralling we do need some reliable backup as Fabio is a crock and doesn't seem like he'll ever be good enough at LB.
> 
> I'd rather Modric than Martinez in midfield too. However if we did end up with Martinez I'd still :mark:


I'd like Baines too, 27 is a fine age.



Henry Hill said:


> Greatest champions league goal of all time says hi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





united_07 said:


> think you got the wrong youtube link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You both have the wrong Youtube link.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> I'm not going to act like there is no player power, but I'm fed up with AVB looking like a saint in this. He fucked up selections and tactics. He tried to play a new style with players who absolutely did not suit it. He picked a atrocious side in Naploi, leaving players like Lampard, Essien and Cole on the bench. He didn't see the danger and stood back and did nothing when United were 3-1 down at the Bridge and it looked like they were coming back. He dropped our vice captain many times, without explaining to him why this has happened. He at least DESERVES an explaination.
> 
> He fucked up just as much as the team did. We got through against Napoli last night because everyone knew what they were doing and looked to exploit Napoli's weaknesses. With AVB, he just wanted everything to be his way with the wrong players.
> 
> He is not a saint.


I agree with everything you said about AVB. AVB got it wrong tactically so many times and tried to phase out those old players earlier than he should have.

But I'll ask you a question: does any player have a right to bitch about internal conflicts to the press? Does that mean players can just half-ass their efforts and look out for themselves rather than the team? Does that justify the senior guards of the team "politicizing" against the manager? We all know what happened.

AVB messed it up because that Chelsea job was too much for him. AVB was sacked for that. The story is over. The players also messed the entire team up but they are still there in the team. After the AVB incident, you can't call them team players at all. All we saw was a clueless manager and a group of selfish players who don't care for Chelsea FC but themselves only. That is the scary part.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

when is the champions league draw for the quater finals


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

10:30 am today


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

United were gash yesterday but that is what I expected. Reading the interviews on the United website where they all claimed they felt confident, I just knew we weren't going to win and I fully expected us not to play well and that was the case again last night. It's actually depressing watching United this season; they have been terrific in the Premier League but their European campaign was a complete joke and they never turned up in any of the games. Hell, we struggled against Galati of all teams!

The only postitive taken away from last night was Rooney getting another goal and it was an absolute cracker. He was decent in spells but even he struggled yesterday likewise, the entire team. Cleverley and Park through were the worst, they just didn't seem right from the get-go. Cleverley's passing was off and he couldn't keep up with the pace and Park has lost that workrate he's known for and just gave up at times. His first touch has been absolutely terrible and he hasn't turned up even in the big games this season. Again, maybe that could be down to the lack of games but when you get these chances, you should grab them by the horn and show why you should be in the first team but this season, he hasn't shown that. Hopefully he improves.

Evans and Ferdinand really struggled last night and got completely dominated by the Bilbao wave of attack. Evra continues to win the worst defender for United award. I love the guy but how he's captain and constantly gets all these starts is beyond me. The guy has been a liability for a couple of years now and today he displayed why he's our weakest defender; jogged back at times, lost the ball a lot, got beat countless times with ease and left huge gaps for the Bilbao side to attack. We really need a new left back next season and I see some are suggesting Baines, who I wouldn't mind. I've always liked Baines who works hard and does the job both on the offence and defensively.

The only player I think that actually looked good was Rafael, who redeemed himself after his shocking mistake in the reverse leg last week. He struggled at times but he was our only threat going forward, he made some great runs but unfortunately, the team never picked him out when he made those dangerous runs in the Bilbao box and defensively, he was solid. He made some good tackles and interceptions and he even did the centrebacks jobs at times by helping out in the United box and putting players off as they went to header the ball. No way was it his best performance but I though Rafael did a solid job throughout the game.

Our midfield really needs looking at and there's no denying that. Ferguson was ignorant not to get one more player at the beginning of this season as he thought someone like Cleverley could fill that void left by Scholes but several months later, Cleverley has missed a lot of games and Scholes has had to return. It needs addressing and it needs looking at. I'd love Martinez and Modric or Kagawa.

Well done to Bilbao though, they fully deserved the win and played brilliantly in both legs. It was also a nice gesture when they applauded Giggs when he was substituted.

It's time to fully concentrate on the Premier League now but I'm a bit worried some of our key players will be tired for the game against Wolves on Sunday. A game we should be winning easily but I can see us underperforming. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

They held 3 practice draws this morning, and twice Chelsea drew Barca, the other time Chelsea drew Real.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Personally id love

Apoel v Chelsea
Benfica v Marsaille
Bayern v Barca
Real v AC Milan


sinc I have no affiliation to any london clubs, then id love for a premiership team to be in the final, so id like Chelsea to get the easiest route to the final. Also Bayern v barca would be sexy



united_07 said:


> They held 3 practice draws this morning, and twice Chelsea drew Barca, the other time Chelsea drew Real.


now for them to get Apoel


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fuck Madrid. Another easy draw.

Edit: YES! We drew Benfica. Home in the second leg. Big opportunity to get the the semis.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Milan v barca

Should be good

Could be chelsea vs Barca in the semis again


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

poor apoel, 

edit: milan face barcelona, that is the team pep wanted to avoid. 

i hope benfica pulls out an upset an beat chelsea. would love to see and underdog in the semifinals


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If we beat Benfica, we get raped by Barca. Great...


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

What is it with Madrid having piss-poor opponents always?

This is all set for a Clasico final. Btw, Chelsea/Barca can happen at the semis.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bayern/Barca final anyone? 8*D


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

bayern vs real in the semifinals should be awesome


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

El Clasico finale.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bayern/real should be fantastic.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So is Barca/Milan


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If the final does happen to be Barcelona/Madrid, I can see Madrid taking it because you can never count Jose out in a cup final. It's one match only and the one victory Madrid have over Barca is that one cup final.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rush said:


> Bayern/Barca final anyone? 8*D


:no:

Madrid vs Chelsea. Jose's dream.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

so barca vs milan happens again this season, and is the most epic tie in the quarter finals


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I fancy Bayern to win it if they make the finals.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> :no:
> 
> Madrid vs Chelsea. Jose's dream.


Where Jose sabotages Madrid.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chelsea to win the CL--knocking Barca out and beating Madrid in the final. :terry


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Razor King said:


> If the final does happen to be Barcelona/Madrid, I can see Madrid taking it because you can never count Jose out in a cup final. It's one match only and the one victory Madrid have over Barca is that one cup final.


We love playing Madrid. 

I'm happy with the draw. We've already beaten Milan this season, and should be able to do it again since our form has dramatically increased over the past month. 

Bayern/Madrid is going to be a fapworthy match. I can see Bayern winning it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

EGame said:


> We love playing Madrid.
> 
> I'm happy with the draw. We've already beaten Milan this season, and should be able to do it again since our form has dramatically increased over the past month.
> 
> *Bayern/Madrid is going to be a fapworthy match. I can see Bayern winning it.*


i really doubt it, mourinho will certainly find a way to beat them, but barca vs bayern would be better than barca vs real imo


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cannot wait for the theatrics of an el classico final.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Chelsea to win the CL--knocking Barca out and beating Madrid in the final. :terry


We're gonna do it the hard way! :torres


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

A Chelsea fan here, the prospect of facing Barca is scaring me lol. Also, Madrid might face Munich in one of the most unpredictable encounters in the UCL this season. Can't wait!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Torres scoring the winner in the final would be quite something....

..on fifa.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Samoon said:


> i really doubt it, mourinho will certainly find a way to beat them, but barca vs bayern would be better than barca vs real imo


It's a very difficult match to predict. 

But I think now that Robben, Gomez and Bastien are all getting back into top form will make Bayern a colossal opponent for Madrid.

As for Barca making it to the final I think people are overestimating our losses this season. Losing out most consistent defender this season is a MASSIVE blow accompanied with the fact that our defence has been frail all season and very limited in options. I think we should be able to beat Milan and Chelsea but it's not going to be a walk in the park, far from it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tbh there are no easy games from now on (except madrid/apoel at the santiago, that could be a blood orgy)


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

if munich perform like they have been pre the demolitons lately then madrid will laugh them off and wipe the floor with them. BUT, they have been outstanding the past few games and now with master schweini back in the side, if they maintain form they'll give madrid a good battle, but i expect madrid to get through without a huge amount of trouble.

happy with chelsea draw, i doubt they'll win at benfica, and benfica could easily score at the bridge. expect them to go through though and get beat by barca fairly comfortably over two legs. four extra tough mid week games not exactly going to aid them in race for 3rd/4th.

fairly straightforward draw really, barca, chelsea, madrid, munchen to go through.

oh, and if it is el clasico final, i suspect madrid will win, just something jose will pull out. barca every day of the week over 2 legs imo.



EDIT: EL draw has two great matches; AZ v Valencia and Schalke v Bilbao. Watch out for Maher for AZ, brilliant for a lad of ony 18. Schalke/Bilbao should be a cracker.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So according to the BBC fixtures list for Chelsea, on the 21'st they are away to Man City, 24'th they are at Home to Tottenham then the 27'th they are away to Benfica

Is that likely to change, surely the PL can't expect Chelsea to play 3 massive games inside a week can they?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, what Stringer said. Any other day, it's Barcelona, but in the final of the CL and a one-legged tie--90 minutes--I'll fancy Jose even though it's an El Clasico.

On Munich/Madrid, well, Madrid will walk pass them. Yeah.

Quite interesting scenarios:

- One of ManU/ManC will end without a trophy this season.
- CL is must-win for Barcelona because that would most likely mean--only the King's Cup.
- Mathematically, Chelsea still have a chance of a treble. :torres


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Apoel/Real :lol :lol :lol


Well done uefa for avoiding the el classico before the final.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Real\Barca in the final*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Medo said:


> *Real\Barca in the final*


Milan/Bayern please. :mark:


A madrid vs bayern semi will be better than the final itself and anything else this season.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs APOEL in the final with APOEL winning :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nah, we have the moral victors trophy wrapped up

and the DUBLIN SUPER CUP. we have a double already wrapped up.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah and we have the ermm, ermmm community sheild that's the one i'm looking for.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Samoon said:


> poor apoel,
> 
> edit: milan face barcelona, that is the team pep wanted to avoid.
> 
> i hope benfica pulls out an upset an beat chelsea. would love to see and underdog in the semifinals


Two years in a row that. Pep wanted to avoid Shakhtar last year and drew them anyway.

Nice side of the draw for Barca, already played them this season, they got the most fortunate draw of all time at the Camp Nou, played a lot better at the San Siro but were still outplayed and raped by Messi. Will be an entertaining tie and i'm really looking forward to playing Chelsea again :andres

Madrid getting APOEL, surprise surprise. Probably the weakest team to reach the last 8 of the CL in the last decade. That will be brutal. Good to see them getting Bayern on their side of the draw though, that will be an intriguing tie. Now watch Bayern lose to Marseille.

Madrid couldn't beat Barca in 3 attempts during their weak patch a few months ago, and couldn't beat them at the start of the season either when the whole squad wasn't match fit. Clasico final is inevitable, Barca in better form now and always bring it in the big games, they'll take out Madrid (yet again). I'd be more worried about facing Bayern in their back yard in the final tbh.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Why is everyone writing of the MIGHTY APEOL. They could do the deed against Jose afterall :side: 

Seriously though seems like straighforward draw for the semis'. Sucks for APEOL defo got the worse of the draw. Even if they magically get past Madrid they have to deal with Bayern. Seems like a Madrid/Barca final for me but I'd prefer Bayern/Barca. 

Repeat plz


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hopefully they put barca and real's games on seperate days as they are the only two games i'd be bothered watching. Marseile/Bayern could be decent if bayern rape them.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Hopefully they put barca and real's games on seperate days as they are the only two games i'd be bothered watching. Marseile/Bayern could be decent if bayern rape them.


they will be on separate days, chelsea vs benfica and madrid vs apoel is on the same day, while barca v milan and marseille vs bayern the other day


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

So for Apoel to win they're most likely going to have to beat Madrid, Bayern and then Barca. That would be one fairytale triumph.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I can't wait to see Frank Lampard score a 90th minute equaliser in the Camp Nou to send Barca crashing out on away goal.

You know it makes sense :jordan2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Just think of all that sweet, sweet debt reducing Champions league money we're getting for making it so far. We can use it to pay AVB's wages!

And the thought that City and United got so little of it makes it better

So we're basically in the semis, if Milan somehow manage to pull a win out of their ass and progress, we're gonna be in the final and the oldies might finally win the big one, liverpool style!

:terry


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> Greatest champions league goal of all time says hi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is my favourite CL goal (apart from the Villa ones :ex:






Liking the draw, if Barca and Chelsea both get through that should be good. They had quite the rivalry when Mourinho was at Chelsea.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

redeadening said:


> Just think of all that sweet, sweet debt reducing Champions league money we're getting for making it so far. We can use it to pay AVB's wages!
> 
> And the thought that City and United got so little of it makes it better
> 
> ...


i really doubt milan will progress, i dont think they can do it, and if they do and chelsea does too, milan is probably going to beat chelsea. 

cant wait to see apoel knock madrid out :kobe


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lol milan beating chelsea? with what? the only striker on earth slower than :terry

Or maybe Mr Flopinho is gonna put on another clinic like he did vs Arsenal


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Barca are going to do bad bad things to milan in the nou camp.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That wasn't even Robben's best goal that year, this one against Fiorentina in the last minute to send Bayern through was my favourite:

00:47






Best Champions League goal ever is easy.






Nah, just kidding. It's this:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> So according to the BBC fixtures list for Chelsea, on the 21'st they are away to Man City, 24'th they are at Home to Tottenham then the 27'th they are away to Benfica
> 
> Is that likely to change, surely the PL can't expect Chelsea to play 3 massive games inside a week can they?


It's part of the game. It's just the way the cookie crumbles. You have to deal with the fixtures put in front of you, simple as that. Didn't Arsenal do Spurs, Liverpool & Milan in quick succession?

Thankfully it's not a human rights issue that we're seeing all too often these days in this amazing country of ours. It probably won't be long before these issues come into football and complaints are made about tough fixtures in a short space of time.


Really happy with the draw. The best three teams all avoided each other, making for a great semi final line up should Chelsea beat Benfica, but still Benfica aren't a bad side.

Bilbao/Schalke looks exciting too in the Europa League which looks to have been all forgotten about! It was good to see Fergie so complementary about them too after the match. Forza Athletic!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Lucky Madrid, easy draw. Can't wait for Milan/Barca.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> It's part of the game. It's just the way the cookie crumbles. You have to deal with the fixtures put in front of you, simple as that. Didn't Arsenal do Spurs, Liverpool & Milan in quick succession?
> 
> Thankfully it's not a human rights issue that we're seeing all too often these days in this amazing country of ours. It probably won't be long before these issues come into football and complaints are made about tough fixtures in a short space of time.
> 
> ...




Was hoping for schalke/bilbao in the final or semi's atleast, I fancy an all spanish final now for europa and cl.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd rather see Bayern/Barca final , way less shenanigans then classicos and the home advantage will make it a unique affair.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

danny_boy said:


> Is that likely to change, surely the PL can't expect Chelsea to play 3 massive games inside a week can they?


It happens all the time. 



united_07 said:


> they will be on separate days, chelsea vs benfica and madrid vs apoel is on the same day, while barca v milan and marseille vs bayern the other day


Really happy with this. Was worried ITV would be showing Chelsea vs Benfica while Barca/Milan is on at the same time. But now ITV will show one leg of each :hb


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

My personal favourite champions league goal.

Done with his weaker foot no less


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Recent standout united cl goals for me are Ronaldo vs porto from something crazy like 39 yards, scholes vs barcelona and the mega counter attacking goal finished off by ronaldo vs arsenal.

Anyone not lazy like me can post one of them.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Considering everyone else is doing it, here is my personal favourite champion league goal. I know the goal is very recent but what i can say i love the goal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Messi absolutely RAPED Nani coming up to that goal. 

The finish by Villa was so utterly beautiful, I just knew he was going to score sooner or later by the way he was playing. 

*Sigh* thinking back to that final makes me remember how lethal the Villa/Messi/Pedro engine was. Absolutely tore every team to shreds.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

shame one of them has a broken leg now and the other forgot how to play

messi is still doing well though


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I can really see Bayern beating Real in the semis. Just think they're attacking players will be too much for the defence.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

redeadening said:


> My personal favourite champions league goal.
> 
> Done with his weaker foot no less


Loved this, shame how the match ended though


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I fancy Gomez to have overtaken Messi in the Golden Boot contest after the quarters are wrapped up.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Best champions league goals?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Goals have to be classed on importance as well as skill which probably does make Zidane's stunning volley the best given that it was in the final.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

King Kenny said:


> Best champions league goals?


Ahh the start of the 2005 heroic's. If it wasn't for that goal we wouldn't even have made it out of the group stages.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I remember being so chuffed for Liverpool when I heard they got through (after that Gerrard goal).

Little did I know... Oh how little did I know...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

You STILL mad Joel? :troll


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

nah joels more mad about this






:terry


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That is one of the best videos on the internet. Adjusting the captains armband, the commentary sets him up as the second coming of Christ and then...

''Ooooh, he's missed it.''

So sweet.

Edit: I love VDS's look of disdain at him afterwards .


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Just think of all that sweet, sweet debt reducing Champions league money we're getting for making it so far. We can use it to pay AVB's wages!
> 
> And the thought that City and United got so little of it makes it better
> 
> ...


yeah, we need money bad, dammit city.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Great CL goals?





















Twin Grins :mark:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> yeah, we need money bad, dammit city.


:lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

hey, we have russian mafia money

what im talking about is legal FFP reducing money. that shit you cant just find on the street


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

redeadening said:


> lol milan beating chelsea? with what? the only striker on earth slower than :terry
> 
> Or maybe Mr Flopinho is gonna put on another clinic like he did vs Arsenal


do you know how chelsea is going to beat them, with :torres scoring a hattrick? :hmm:

schalke vs bilbao should be a great match, i hope schalke wins but i think bilbao will probably win


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bilbao winning the whole thing. They look to be the best in that tourney and can't see them being beaten.
I'm fancying Barca/Bayern final. Madrid for as good as they are don't fare well against Barca.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> do you know how chelsea is going to beat them, with :torres scoring a hattrick? :hmm:


Yeah you're so RMF like someone suggested a while ago. Forza Milan!

Besides, Chelsea don't need Torres to score. They got 5 against Napoli over both legs and he didn't score any. It's irrelevant anyway. Barca are going to wipe the floor with Milan.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nige™ said:


> Yeah you're so RMF like someone suggested a while ago. Forza Milan!
> 
> Besides, Chelsea don't need Torres to score. They got 5 against Napoli over both legs and he didn't score any. It's irrelevant anyway. Barca are going to wipe the floor with Milan.


Nah they won't Robinh.... actually I dunno bout him doing anything, But They have Zlatan and he's a beast again big si...actually no no he aint. :hmm:. FORZA BOATENG (as long as he doesn't have to much sex, but with a girlfriend like that I wouldn't hold my breath)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nothing really matters now. It's all academic. Chelsea 2011-12 Champions League winners.

Rafa told me.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Madrid better watch out, Robben has just decided he's going to be the best winger in the world again and has been scoring like a fanatic since the England game

Already 2 goals and its the 14 minute!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ribery's tearing through defences like they're not even there, and Muller's been incredible distrubuting.

Schweini Kroos
Ribery Muller Robben
Gomez

:hmm:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think its safe to say the Bayern vs Real match will be contested on the wings.

However, its also gonna match up Bastien and Kroos vs ozil and Xabi.

It will be a hell of a match


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

If Lahm plays on the right, Ronaldo could have a quiet game. Not sure if either of Marcello or Coentrao can do that to Robben.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The best thing about Lahm is that he plays on either wing, I know Ronaldo's preference is the left side as that's where he plays, but in the last Clasico (the one at the Bernabeu I think) he played one half on the right against Abidal and did nothing, and the other half on the left and gave Alves a lot of problems. Marcelo is a terrible defender, accident waiting to happen, surely Mourinho will go with Arbeloa and Coentrao again like he did in the 2-2 Clasico.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seeing as Alba is now being used as left back regularly now, I think Lahm will definitely be used on the right, especially to contain ronaldo.

Ramos might be able to slow down ribery, but it wont be easy


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Alaba. Kid's a hundred fold better as a defender than a mid-fielder. He plays his best when he has little attention on him.

Pfft, Pepe and Ramos will just kick Ribery off the field. Wonder who I'll end up supporting come the semis. :hmm:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I didn't realise you were a Madrid fan, I thought you were an Ozil (and Bayern) fan.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pretty much. Still..

Kinda like Lazio atm, I guess. KLOSE etc.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

want a bayern/barca final, enjoy both teams a lot. although a madrid/barca final would be good due to the rivalry, bayern at the allianz in a champs league final would be spectacular. plus we already see madrid/barca 593240983248320948 times a year.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Best line ups for both sides imo

Casillas
Arbeloa - Ramos - Pepe - Coentrao
Alonso - Khedira
Ronaldo - Kaka - Ozil
Benzema

Gomez
Ribery - Muller - Robben
Schweini - Kroos
Alaba - Holger - Boateng - Lahm
Neuer​
Kinda strange, but Bayern looking better on paper


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hmmmm..... Wouldve figured theyd deploy Di Maria on the wing. They prefer playing him and ronaldo at once. Move Ozil central

Bayern fighting through both Spanish titans AND then Germany going on to face Spain in the Euros would be amazing.

Really shows how intense and strong the rivalry between those two countries is. The two country titans of football


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bayern's midfield will have to keep the ball all the time, because neither Kroos or Schweinsteiger are ball winners.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Line-up's look good to me, but Di Maria should be getting back in to that team, unless Kaka can sustain his sudden rejuvenation of the last month or so. He was superb up until he injury, works tirelessly for the team, and was their best player in last years CL. Still think Ramos should be at RB to try and sustain Ribery, but then who goes at CB? Carvalho is slow and has been out of form, Albiol never plays, Varane not enough experience. So it'll have to be Arbeloa at RB then and Ramos at CB.

Kroos ahead of Gustavo? Surely Bayern would opt for the more defensive option, especially at the Bernabeu.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, but Gustavo sucks.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh. :hmm:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

He's not TERRIBLE, but he's David Luiz-ish.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

David Luiz-ish against Ozil and Alonso?

Play Kroos.

Bayern would no doubt be the harder game in the final on their home pitch, but I still want Madrid to lose, if Bayern beat them convincingly the reaction from the Madrid fans and media will be priceless. Really want to see Bayern/Barca anyway.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Barca aren't getting to the final anyway, Seb. Di Matteo is going to be running around, hugging so every Chelsea player on the Camp Nou after we knock you out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

boateng

now there's a player we should've kept.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Barca aren't getting to the final anyway, Seb. Di Matteo is going to be running around, hugging so every Chelsea player on the Camp Nou after we knock you out.


We'll turn the sprinklers on you again.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

apparently there is a boateng vs boateng feud going on ever since the world cup


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

redeadening said:


> apparently there is a boateng vs boateng feud going on ever since the world cup


It was going on before the World Cup. It was KPB who injured Ballack for the tournament.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> It was going on before the World Cup. It was *KPB who injured Ballack* for the tournament.


Cut short Ballack's last Chelsea appearance


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Wasn’t sure where put this but this thread makes most sense

Champions League 2014 Final venue: Estadio da Luz, Lisbon, Portugal, and capicity - 66000. This is better known as the Stadium of Light which is Benfica home ground. The Last Champions League final held in Portugal was in 1967. Celtic beat Inter 2-1 & where the first British & so far only Scottish team to win Champions League/European cup. Also that Celtic team achieved the Quadruple that season. Won the League, Scottish Cup, Scottish League Cup & European cup all in 1 season & every player of that Celtic side were born within 30 miles of Glasgow Scotland who were managed by Jock Stein at time, history lesson for you all there kids.

Europa League 2014 Final Venue: (New) Juventus Stadium, Turin, Italy, capacity - 41000. 

And lastly the Czech Republic will host the 2015 UEFA European Under-21 Championships.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What's more awesome is that Wembley gets the final again next year. I'll definitely find a way to get some tickets if Barcelona make the final.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wrong thread


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

poor celtic

how the mighty have fallen


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So Thiago Silva got injured yesterday. Out for a month. As if Barca needed any help?!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Psh who needs Thiago Silva. These guys will see of Barca for good


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Even if Barca thrashes Milan, not to worry folks. Big Man's Chelsea will be waiting for them. :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Even if Barca thrashes Milan, not to worry folks. Big Man's Chelsea will be waiting for them. :terry


:torres

I'm trying to think of ways we can beat them if we get past Benfica. I have to admit, I'm struggling :hmm:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Park the bus? Not sure. I think the best option at Stamford Bridge is to play with two strikers. I think Torres must start that one. He just seems to be getting it right.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

You can't just park the bus against Barca :lol unless you play something crazy like 7 defenders :leo and co will find a way to break you down.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Inter parked the bus. :mourinho

But it's not possible. The best way to play them is to go at it. That's what Arsenal did at the Emirates last season. Even this season, teams that have gotten something from Barca, they attacked them.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

True that. And Im sure Terry, Cahill, Luiz & Bosingwa will do just fine :terry 

But yeah I agree Chelsea just need to go for it while trying to keep smart at the back. Barca are great at exploited the smallest chances.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Didn't United "go at it" twice in both finals ?

My memory of both finals is a bit of a blur tho. Couldn't see the screen through the wall of tears.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ SAF shouldn't have "gone at it" in the final though. It's 90 minutes. You never know what can happen in 90 minutes. In a two-legged tie, the dynamics are completely different, but in a cup final, you can actually afford to play defensive to the core.

From what I remember, SAF went 4-4-2 in the final of last year. That's suicidal against Barcelona. You have to play with three in the middle when playing them.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Inter parked the bus at the Camp Nou (and lost), they didn't at San Siro, Inter attacked them, and I think that was the least possession Barca had in a game that season. Of course, you can look at other things too - Alves should've had a penalty, Milito's tie winning goal was offside, Barca also came off a brutal Catalan derby 3 days earlier, then had to jump on a bus for 24 hours (dat ash cloud) to get to the ground, and most importantly, Iniesta was injured and missed the first leg. Not making excuses because Inter deserved to qualify, but there were those circumstances to consider if you're looking at how to beat them.

Teams this season have shown that Barca can be got at defensively - so Razor King is right, attacking them is the best way, parking the bus only works until Messi crafts a piece of genius. Espanyol and Osasuna both played 3 strikers against Barca, and got 4 points between them.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Inter parked the bus at the Camp Nou (and lost), they didn't at San Siro, Inter attacked them, and I think that was the least possession Barca had in a game that season. Of course, you can look at other things too - Alves should've had a penalty, Milito's tie winning goal was offside, Barca also came off a brutal Catalan derby 3 days earlier, then had to jump on a bus for 24 hours (dat ash cloud) to get to the ground, and most importantly, Iniesta was injured and missed the first leg. Not making excuses because Inter deserved to qualify, but there were those circumstances to consider if you're looking at how to beat them.
> 
> *Teams this season have shown that Barca can be got at defensively - so Razor King is right, attacking them is the best way, parking the bus only works until Messi crafts a piece of genius. Espanyol and Osasuna both played 3 strikers against Barca, and got 4 points between them.*


I noticed with barca though they can get them dodgy results vs the lower clubs but i'd bank on them in any big game no matter the team pep puts out they always step up, bayern could be best equipped to beat barca in one game especially at the allianz.

Not counting chelsea out completely if they get past benfica but they will need a bit of luck and a phenomenal performace at the bridge with 0 mistakes (looking at you luiz).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

well, Luiz held up the line beautifully last time

And Cahill makes a great suicide defender


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Best way to beat Barca? Introduce Terry to Messi's GF. She can see how a BIG MAN does it. :terry


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Best wayt beat them is certainly attack. Arsenal didn't do it first half last year and got slaughtered. Did it the second half and Barca were rocking. You have to work immensely hard and keep the tempo up, otherwise Messi will punish you.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> I noticed with barca though they can get them dodgy results vs the lower clubs but i'd bank on them in any big game no matter the team pep puts out they always step up, bayern could be best equipped to beat barca in one game especially at the allianz.
> 
> Not counting chelsea out completely if they get past benfica but they will need a bit of luck and a phenomenal performace at the bridge with 0 mistakes (looking at you luiz).


Yeah, they always deliver in the big games. When we played Milan last time it was in the middle of some of the worst form i've seen under Pep, and they still went to Milan and put on a great performance.






(pass of the season there)

Bayern will be the harder team in the final for sure given that it's at the Allianz and Mourinho is in Pep's pocket, which is why I want a Bayern/Barca final.

Thiago Silva out of both legs :

Chelsea to lose to Benfica tonight, though I think they'll win the tie at Stamford Bridge. Madrid/APOEL.... fpalm


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

No Arsenal


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

But APOEL!!

Hope Ozil plays in the center.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ferreira, Mikel and Meireles starting.

Well... The Champions League was fun while it lasted!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Ferreira starting?? That's surprising tbh. Maybe Ivanovic injured or something. Anyway, I'm expecting The Blues to pull off at least a draw at Benfica tonight. Everybody watch out for Torres!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Ferreira, Mikel and Meireles starting.
> 
> Well... The Champions League was fun while it lasted!


Would you rather Bosingwa atarted?


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

It was either Ferreira or Bosingwa. Im actually happy we got Paulo there in that scenario. Mikel isn't as bad as people make out. Kalou.... meh.

Meireles starting, on the other hand... FAAK


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

In a perfect world APOEL will pull off a miracle tonight.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Nah.. I don't like Bosingwa. He's poor at defending. Ivanovic's the best. And Mikel is "LAZY" IMO. Essein has lost his pace. We need Romeu albeit lacking experience. 


YAY! Torres' starting!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jesus that's a shitty Chelsea line up.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Do Chelsea not want to win the Champo League or something :lol: 

Also I thought Paulo left Chelsea. The guy just doesn't seem to play anymore for whatever reason


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Paulo is playing well :|


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I meant in general like he doesn't seem to get picked much. Just saw on SS that's he's only played around 4 times this season. Did he have some crazy injury or something? Surprised he hasn't left.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> I meant in general like he doesn't seem to get picked much. Just saw on SS that's he's only played around 4 times this season. Did he have some crazy injury or something? Surprised he hasn't left.


My post wasn't in response of yours. I was actually surprised with how well he has started.

He hasn't played a lot for the past few years due to being pretty crap. Happy to pick up a decent paycheck I guess.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOOOL Benzema


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> My post wasn't in response of yours. I was actually surprised with how well he has started.
> 
> He hasn't played a lot for the past few years due to being pretty crap. Happy to pick up a decent paycheck I guess.


Ahh my bad. Yeah I remember he slipped off a bit a few years back and then he just became a ghost at the club. At 33 though I guess picking up a decent pay check while playing like once every 3 months is better than nothing


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Is it only me or David Luiz is just getting impressive match after match?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> Is it only me or David Luiz is just getting impressive match after match?


Torres is too.

Luiz is just cutting out the shit, while Torres isn't sulking up top and is actually getting involved with the play.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Luiz is a quality defender. Said this even when he made his mistakes. I just don't think AVB's high line style suited him. Positioning is not his strongest point, but under Di Matteo he looks very good


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I hope Madrid keep playing like this. It would make it all the much easier for Bayern to run all over them. :

Both these games have been shit so far. Only positive has been APOEL's resilience as well as Benzema shooting it over the net 3 yards away from an open net.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Luiz is a quality defender. Said this even when he made his mistakes. I just don't think AVB's high line style suited him. Positioning is not his strongest point, but under Di Matteo he looks very good


He's a quality footballer, but not a quality defender. But I still believe he can become one.

We dominated that first half, but did not score. Can't really do that in Europe, otherwise you'll pay in the second half (unless your name in Barcelona). Got to be very wary of them at the beginning of the second, but there is a goal out there for us. Would love if it has Torres' name on it.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Torres is too.
> 
> Luiz is just cutting out the shit, while Torres isn't sulking up top and is actually getting involved with the play.


I always thought Torres was playing real well. It's sheer luck that hasn't been on his side IMO.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

EGame said:


> LOOOOL Benzema


Priceless.

Madrid have created nothing apart from that and Ronaldo's miss. Sahin has been Madrid's best player


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> I always thought Torres was playing real well. It's share luck that hasn't been on his side IMO.


Shot is a bit shit atm, but it's refreshing to see him taking shots and getting involved in the play.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> He's a quality footballer, but not a quality defender. But I still believe he can become one.
> 
> We dominated that first half, but did not score. Can't really do that in Europe, otherwise you'll pay in the second half (unless your name in Barcelona). Got to be very wary of them at the beginning of the second, but there is a goal out there for us. Would love if it has Torres' name on it.


I think he is a good defender. He can tackle and deals with things. Man City couldnt handle Cavani, but David Luiz had him in his back pocket


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Luiz has defo upped his game since the Napoli match. He actually looks like a defender and is showing signs of doing well for Chelsea.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Need to just watch out the first 10-15 mins of this half, slow it down, then try to nick an away goal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH LAWD

Luiz the world class keeper.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> OH LAWD
> 
> Luiz the world class keeper.


Don't hate on his ABS OF STEEL!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd take Cahill, a very average defender, over Luiz any day of the week. Though admittedly Luiz has had a run of 3 or 4 games where he's been solid-good as opposed to terrible and a liability. That knee up control he did in the box earlier was very risky and a sharper striker could've punished him for it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Anticipated this from Benfica. So far, so good though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So Sahin's been kinda good.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Kalou Should have scored.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> So Sahin's been kinda good.


Too bad he'll go back to doing nothing once Xabi is back. 

Benefica are looking like they will score soon. Putting on a lot of pressure.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sahin's had a good game, but he hasn't really created anything.

LOL Mata


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Meireles got booed left right and centre tonight dayum


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Cech saved us right there!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Sahin's had a good game, but he hasn't really created anything.


???

Gave a wonderful through-pass for Ronaldo.

Pulled back the sitter for Benzema.

One more instance I'm sure I saw him do... something.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The through pass was Ozil, he did a good job cutting the ball across to Benzema, but it was Ronaldo who jinxed past 2 or 3 players and put him in a brilliant position that was more impressive tbh.

Ozil looks like such a tool with those boots btw.

Benzema FUUUUUUUUU


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Fuck yeah, Torres.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

KALOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO is this actually happening.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Benzema finally scored that one goal needed to assure this victory!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Beautiful play from Torres to set up Kalou


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Kalouuuuu! Torres the provider!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Deserved lead, Chelsea much the better side.

Nice assist from El Nino.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I want to say something, but I will wait until the game is over, so I do not jinx it.

Another goal would be grand. Don't listen to Gary Neville. Try to get a second.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And here comes the second goal! KAKA!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ramires has infuriated me in this game. Lack of vision and technique.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Legit though Cole was gonna score an own goal just then


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

APOEL had a great run.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, IrishJet, Benfica are not better than Napoli. They offer little at top. Gaitan is a good little player. Cardozo looks limited. Defence is hardly anything to shout about either.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Yeah, IrishJet, Benfica are not better than Napoli. They offer little at top. Gaitan is a good little player. Cardozo looks limited. Defence is hardly anything to shout about either.


Nah Benfica are still better because they beat Man U :side:


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

He played well, couldn't score. Emerson is the worst Left Back in the world, Garay was missed 

Chelsea played they're role, but we deserved the victory today.imo.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrats to The Blues. Surely we've one leg in the semi finals now. Hopefully, Di Matteo and co. will complete the double at Stamford Bridge. Gotta give the guy credit for way he has managed the team since taking over. Sort of revitalized Torres and the team altogether. Overall a great performance by CFC. Well deserved victory. #UpBlues!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

wizzy said:


> He played well, couldn't score. Emerson is the worst Left Back in the world, Garay was missed
> 
> Chelsea played they're role,* but we deserved the victory today.imo.*


If you're a Benfica fan, then no way. You didn't produce Chelsea enough problems at all.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Benfica should've had a penalty tho.

Comfortable win for Madrid.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

draw probably would have been a fair result, chelsea probably just edged it

gaitan looked okay, put in some nice crosses but seemed to pick out the wrong options other times.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Quality result for Chelsea that. Hope they get through so they play Barca, their match with us is between those two games so it would be ideal for us. Kalou loves a big goal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Benefica look extremely average. I dunno about Gaitan, he doesn't come off as being all that. 

I'm actually nervous as fuck for tomorrow. It feels like it's just going to be one of those nights as our previous performances against Milan were very edgy. Even if Milan are missing Silva, our defence is really at an all time low.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Joel said:


> If you're a Benfica fan, then no way. You didn't produce Chelsea enough problems at all.


We didn't? David Luiz and Cech both stopped one goal each. And some other good plays. 

I'm not pissed, becaused it's one game closer to see our coach sacked, so, gotta see something good about it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Chelsea Defence: Masters of suicidal last second defending.

Some of Luiz's headers were out of this world, i think he literally flew for a few seconds out there :lmao

Solid game from the lads. Even though it felt like we were playing a B squad out there they did well and sets up the next game at the Bridge nicely. good work.

But this game just confirms the fact that we REALLY need some fucking wingers. Playing a striker and a box to box midfielder on our wings is retarded. Just imagine how good we'd be if we had some


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

EGame said:


> Benefica look extremely average. I dunno about Gaitan, he doesn't come off as being all that.
> 
> I'm actually nervous as fuck for tomorrow. It feels like it's just going to be one of those nights as our previous performances against Milan were very edgy. Even if Milan are missing Silva, our defence is really at an all time low.


I'm not, both performances against Milan were great, and Barca are in much more rampant form now than they were then (8 wins in a row), and Thiago Silva is missing. I expect a game like the Leverkusen game, comfortable 3-1 victory. Sanchez will rape Mesbah.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't think Barca will win the away game but can't see Milan winning either tie either. Think it will be tighter than some are predicting though - Milan are enjoying a very good season minus the complacent performance at the Emirates. 

Hopefully Bayern destroy Marseille.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seb said:


> I'm not, both performances against Milan were great, and Barca are in much more rampant form now than they were then (8 wins in a row), and Thiago Silva is missing. I expect a game like the Leverkusen game, comfortable 3-1 victory. Sanchez will rape Mesbah.


Difficult to say, Milan have been solid at home. 

I'm actually expecting a very close game, I would settle for a draw and just beat them at Camp Nou. But then again our away form has dramatically improved. Too tough to call for me.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

"Treble still possible? I don't look further than the next game. If we lose tomorrow and on Saturday, that's two trophies gone."-Pep


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I think two open matches, lots of goals:

Milan 2-2 Barcelona
Barcelona 3-2 Milan (Milan get the second at the death when it looks like they're pretty much out thus making for a super tense final five minutes or so for the Barca fans.)


Or Barca will just completely outclass them ala Levekursen. With the quality of their players that is definitely possible.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

> @ChelseaChadder: #Chelsea have now won the last 10 games when Salomon Kalou has scored. In fact, they've only lost 3 in 55. #CFC


Forza Kalou.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

DAT KALOU

better than messi!

Torres and Luiz have really been lookin great lately


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hopefully Robben and Ribery do their usual stuff tomorrow.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

WTF


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gotta give props to Meireles, Mikel and Ferreira. Thought they were going to be a disaster, but Meireles play was fine, Mikel was good and Ferreira was strangely very good. Always nice when you end up being wrong and it makes you happy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Mereiles was weak though. Constant screw ups. But Lampard wasnt much of a step up

And Kalou was overall pretty useless. Great finish though.

We still need a goddamn winger and central midfielder


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Mereiles was weak though. Constant screw ups. But Lampard wasnt much of a step up
> 
> And Kalou was overall pretty useless. Great finish though.
> 
> We still need a goddamn winger and central midfielder


Can't agree. Thought Meireles did well in his role and he and Mikel stopped Aimar influencing the game. Most of their work had to come from the wings, which Luiz and Terry just gobbled up.

Kalou did a lot of tracking back and helped Cole out a lot. Didn't have much of a say in the attack though, apart from the goal. I've said for a while now that he needs to start on the left, to get Mata in the centre, because he's a better option than Malouda.

Really not feeling Ramires on the right wing though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ramires has insane speed which makes him lethal on the wing, but he doesnt have the technique to go in or properly cross

hence the need for an actual winger


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Aye. His technique always lets him down unfortunately. I guess he was there also to give help to Paulo.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I love how Ramires is so fast, often enough he passes the ball forward to himself :lmao

I tell ya, the lad is gonna be amazing if he improves his finishing ability


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol

Even if he fell through with Pep, he still managed a good relationship with everyone else on the team, especially Abidal. Apparently Abidal has asked Keita to swap shirts with Zlatan after tomorrows match and bring him the shirt.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

goddamn thats sweet stuff. cant wait to see that on the air


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chelsea win 1-0 away! 

Well done to the team.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

poor APOEL


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Barca and Milan will end up in a score draw, which will help Barcelona.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Feels good to be up a goal going back to the Bridge


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chelsea to win the CL and FA Cup--to make it their most successful season ever. :torres


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Barcelona have been rampant lately and made Milan look extremely average a few months back when they were dropping Liga points left right and centre. They always turn it on in the big games and i'm very surprised to see people thinking Milan will get a draw, if they get anything out of this game at all i'll be amazed. 

I'll even rock a Zlatan sig until the return leg if Milan get anything out of this, the Barca win is that inevitable.

I'll go for 3-1, goals for Messi, Sanchez and Cesc, Milan to get a set piece goal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

FORZA MILAN :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.goal.com/en/news/1716/ch...inho-hoping-there-isnt-more-barcelona-referee

LOL what a hypocrite.

This is almost as amusing as when he called Butragueno, his own football director and a Real Madrid legend, a liar in mid week.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

milan vs barca will be intersting, i think this match will be a draw and in the return leg barca should be able to beat milan and qualify to the next round. 

http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/editorial/2012/03/28/2994118/you-have-no-balls-the-definitive-list-of-ibrahimovics-insults-at-
:lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/1716/ch...inho-hoping-there-isnt-more-barcelona-referee
> 
> LOL what a hypocrite.
> 
> This is almost as amusing as when he called Butragueno, his own football director and a Real Madrid legend, a liar in mid week.


Oh this is just sweet. He's getting ready to come home now!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jose the great eyepoker hypocrite.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Seb, alright, we have a Zlatan deal now. ep


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:lmao

"Sitting there scratching his bald head"

"You have no balls !!"


Im in love with Zlatan !!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So how bad will it get over 2 legs for milan?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm expecting a draw today. And a win at Camp Nou. That being said if we win today then the tie should be sealed. 

I doubt it's going to be an annihilation. Milan shouldn't be taken lightly at all.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

A draw? if i was a barca fan i'd be expecting to win they have no silva right?

But given it is away in the cl a draw would suit barca and then messi can demolish them at the nou camp.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> A draw? if i was a barca fan i'd be expecting to win they have no silva right?
> 
> But given it is away in the cl a draw would suit barca and then messi can demolish them at the nou camp.


Messi had 7 goals before the Leverkusen game in the CL and they were all away from home. Expecting Milan to get a fisting tonight now they don't have Silva. I would be very disappointed with a draw.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Despite preferring Milan to Barca generally, I'm hoping Barca go through, cause I trust them to beat Chelsea more. I'm still paranoid that somehow we'll finish 4th and Chelsea will win the CL which would mean we wouldn't qualify for the CL next season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tentative line up. 










I hate the thought of Iniesta on the wing, he is much less effective there. Pedro won't likely start  Tello would be PERFECT to burn that dinosaur Zambrotta or Bonera on the wing but, but I doubt Pep feels he's ready for a match of this magnitude. Alexis should do the job just fine though.

Edit: This is the official line-up apparently. Just posted.

Line up: Valdés, Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Puyol, Sergio, Xavi, Keita, Alexis, Messi, Iniesta


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Perfect line-up, the one I would've gone for. Cesc and Iniesta will alternate on the wing. Tello will do what he always does, come on with 20-30 minutes to go and absolutely destroy the right-back and bag himself a goal. Shame Mesbah isn't starting, he's probably the worst full back i've ever seen in the Champions League.

Keita ahead of Cesc? :hmm: Glad it's 4 at the back.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Whoever goes through will only lose to Chelsea in the semis anyway :torres


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seb said:


> Perfect line-up, the one I would've gone for. Cesc and Iniesta will alternate on the wing. Tello will do what he always does, come on with 20-30 minutes to go and absolutely destroy the right-back and bag himself a goal. Shame Mesbah isn't starting, he's probably the worst full back i've ever seen in the Champions League.
> 
> Keita ahead of Cesc? :hmm: Glad it's 4 at the back.


I think Pep is saving Cesc for the league game on Saturday as well as the game next week. I'm perfectly okay with it because Keita plays well in big games, not to mention Iniesta will help reinforce the midfield. 

These are some comments posted on the Milan forums. 



> I want break leg's messi! Mexes vs nesta will kill messi!





> Fuck the midgets





> Steamroll the cheating, disgraceful fucks.





> ust want to say before the match: Fuck those sons of bitches and the piece of shit ref who will give them tons of non-existent fouls due to their constant diving and moaning. Fuck their pretentious attitude, their gloryhunters, and their lame ass 'tiki taka'. Fuck Cruyff and Guardiola the bald headed motherfucker. Fuck Xavi the piece of shit diver who riles up everyone like a little cunt, fuck Puyol who dived their way into the CL final at our expense, fuck Messi who they claim is the best in history, fuck the piece of shit peekaboo Busquetes, fuck the annoying Dani Alves, and just fuck them all.
> 
> And fuck them if they knock us out.


:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> I think Pep is saving Cesc for the league game on Saturday as well as the game next week. I'm perfectly okay with it because Keita plays well in big games, not to mention Iniesta will help reinforce the midfield.
> 
> These are some comments posted on the Milan forums.
> 
> ...



Atleast nitromalta has found somewhere to post.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Barça line up: Valdes, Alves, Masch, Pique, Puyol, Xavi, Keita, Busquests, Inista, Alexis & Messi.

Milan line up: Abiati, Bonera, Mexes, Nesta, Antonini, Ambrosini, Nocerino, Seedorf, Boateng, Robinho & Ibra.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Atleast nitromalta has found somewhere to post.


lol. 

Interesting fact: Keita has ALWAYS started in the QF of the Champions league in the away match. 

I'm telling you, Pep is a fucking wizard.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> I think Pep is saving Cesc for the league game on Saturday as well as the game next week. I'm perfectly okay with it because Keita plays well in big games, not to mention Iniesta will help reinforce the midfield.
> 
> These are some comments posted on the Milan forums.
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao the last comment is hilarious, can't wait to see their reaction once Barca beats Milan, I'd very surprised by anything other than a comfortable win for Barca.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Joel said:


> Whoever goes through will only lose to Chelsea in the semis anyway :torres


You have to get past Benfica first :torres


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Big_Man props for the job you've done taking over from AVB.

:terry


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Why would I take over if I'm not being paid extra? I'm too busy fucki...doing other things.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm fucking hyped for this game.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

:lmao "fuck the piece of shit peekaboo Busquetes"


----------



## SonOfTheViper (Jan 10, 2011)

Chelsea had one chance to score and made it. that's it they didn't deserve the win.
Benfica had more ball time, more shots off and on target, and one clear penalty that 5, I repeat 5, referees didn't see.
lol chelsea's luck is high at the moment.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Arsenal beat Milan 3-0 at the Emirates. What on earth will an in-from Barcelona side do to Milan tonight!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The epic Van Damme coors light adverts


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Robinho :lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuck me. Why do we do this every time against Milan.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

how come milan are in their away kit?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I remember we played in the white strip at OT in 1998 against Barca.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

dive from sanchez...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

fouled twice in the box and no penalty, ridiculous, but no surprise. why do they ever bother with the refs behind the goal?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

That was easily a pena.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Definite pen, I don't see how its even debatable.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Zlatan probably should of scored then.

He just left pique for dead made him look a little silly.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OMG Robinho (I know I'm late).



SonOfTheViper said:


> Chelsea had one chance to score and made it. that's it they didn't deserve the win.
> Benfica had more ball time, more shots off and on target, and one clear penalty that 5, I repeat 5, referees didn't see.
> lol chelsea's luck is high at the moment.


So what? You did next to nothing with the ball, except take long shots - especially the incredibly lazy and overrated Cardozo.

We had two of the best chances - Mata one on one and the goal.

We used the ball better than you, deal with it.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Seb said:


> fouled twice in the box and no penalty, ridiculous, but no surprise. why do they ever bother with the refs behind the goal?


It's hardly like Barca don't get a lot of luck with pens in Europe... Can't believe that miss from Robinho.



SonOfTheViper said:


> Chelsea had one chance to score and made it. that's it they didn't deserve the win.
> Benfica had more ball time, more shots off and on target, and one clear penalty that 5, I repeat 5, referees didn't see.
> lol chelsea's luck is high at the moment.


Chelsea deserved the win. Benfica are the opposite of Arsenal in that they seem determined to shoot far too early when one more pass is the better option. How many of their shots were from distance? Chelsea could and should have had 2 or 3 more whereas Benfica offered little except for 1 decent chance and a penalty appeal (yes it probably was a pen). Based on that 4-2 would have been a fairer outcome. Benfica dominated possession for large periods but they couldn't turn that into good chances


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Barca absolutely dominating now. That Robinho chance will probably end up their best in either leg

What a block!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fantastic from antonini


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Sanchez should have 0 balance on FIFA. :


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A pretty entertaining 0-0 so far


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Completely agree. Wonder how much was spent in and around the Milan box. They are a joy to watch


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gomez _again_.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The pitch is so shit, unbelievable.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Take Robinho off please.

Seedorf is still a decent player despite his age.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

DocBlue said:


> It's hardly like Barca don't get a lot of luck with pens in Europe... Can't believe that miss from Robinho.


Because of one game 3 years ago? :kobe

10-15 cast iron penalties not given this season, and that's a conservative estimate.

Pitch is garbage, looks like Milan decided to be cheeky with the wings again like they did against Arsenal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EGame said:


> The pitch is so shit, unbelievable.


we should of had a penalty! waaaaaaaaa
the pitch is bad! waaaaaaaaaa


:troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

united_07 said:


> we should of had a penalty! waaaaaaaaa
> the pitch is bad! waaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> :troll


Two very valid observations. 

Pls go corndog. ep


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Been a great 0-0 so far! got a big interest in the game being a chelsea fan, i fancy our chances against milan but id rather barca get through so we can get some revenge for the semi finals 08/09! Messi has been hammered with a few tackles out there, sanchez was a stonewall pen, and robinhos miss is up there for misses this season.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd be happier with the first half if Barca stopped hitting the deck like they were playing on ice. Do they have studs at all? :troll


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Gomez is a machine, 11 goals now this season, brilliant for this stage of the competition.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chiles can't go without mentioning messi, he may aswell walk on the pitch and start wacking him off.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Ronsterno1 said:


> Been a great 0-0 so far! got a big interest in the game being a chelsea fan, i fancy our chances against milan but id rather barca get through so we can get some revenge for the semi finals 08/09! Messi has been hammered with a few tackles out there, sanchez was a stonewall pen, and robinhos miss is up there for misses this season.


Not to sound too negative but Benfica tie isn't over and personally I think we'd struggle against Milan and would get comprehensively beaten by Barca! Especially with an FA cup semi-final derby against Spurs two days earlier (and I think we're playing another game two or three days before that), our fixture congestion is disgusting and the scummy FA aren't willing to do us any favours because we don't play in red


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DocBlue said:


> Not to sound too negative but Benfica tie isn't over and personally I think we'd struggle against Milan and would get comprehensively beaten by Barca! Especially with an FA cup semi-final derby against Spurs two days earlier (and I think we're playing another game two or three days before that), our fixture congestion is disgusting and the scummy FA aren't willing to *do us any favours because we don't play in red*



:lol :lol 


:troll


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Seb said:


> Because of one game 3 years ago? :kobe
> 
> 10-15 cast iron penalties not given this season, and that's a conservative estimate.
> 
> Pitch is garbage, looks like Milan decided to be cheeky with the wings again like they did against Arsenal.


Take off your rose tinted glasses for just a minute would you? Making up a figure of 10-15 penalties and talking about Milan greasing up their wings doesn't make your opinion look very valid



WWE_TNA said:


> :lol :lol
> 
> 
> :troll


Haha just for you  although I was aiming it in Liverpool's direction in this case.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

DocBlue said:


> Take off your rose tinted glasses for just a minute would you? Making up a figure of 10-15 penalties and talking about Milan greasing up their wings doesn't make your opinion look very valid


lmao what are you talking about.

If you'd followed Barcelona at all this season you'd know how many penalties hadn't been give there way. The quality of officiating has been a pretty big issue in Spain recently.

Have you not seen how wet the wings are? Why do you think players from both sides keep falling over?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EL SHAARAWY :mark:

He will score the winner


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> lmao what are you talking about.
> 
> If you'd followed Barcelona at all this season you'd know how many penalties hadn't been give there way. The quality of officiating has been a pretty big issue in Spain recently.
> 
> Have you not seen how wet the wings are? Why do you think players from both sides keep falling over?












:troll


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> :troll


We'll throw some decent players your way in exchange for Howard Webb

:troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nesta is such a BOSS.

Takes Messi out - sits down nodding his head with a smile on his face in approving fashion as he gets the yellow.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't need webb, we have a few more on the books.


----------



## SonOfTheViper (Jan 10, 2011)

Joel said:


> OMG Robinho (I know I'm late).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing with the ball? what? your defenders had to clear to shots that your keeper coundn´t reach, your team couldn't pass midfield whithout a long pass.
Chelsea may have won the game but they didn´t control it lol.
And of course the referee had to help to


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

:lmao
Great banter. Both of you


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

DocBlue said:


> :lmao
> Great banter. Both of you


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xp86xe_barcelona-12-penales-no-senalados-en-26-jornadas_sport

Spanish officiating is a joke, makes the PL look like a league full of Pierluigi Collina's.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TELLO



SonOfTheViper said:


> Nothing with the ball? what? your defenders had to clear to shots that your keeper coundn´t reach, your team couldn't pass midfield whithout a long pass.
> Chelsea may have won the game but they didn´t control it lol.
> And of course the referee had to help to


So our defenders defended. Is that what you are trying to say? Your best chance came from the ball bouncing around in the box and it landing at Cardozo. That's all I remember from Benfica. Actually, Ashely Cole had a better chance of scoring an own goal than Benfica did.

We didn't control the game, but we were never out our comfort zone. Dealt with you easily and this is a struggling Chelsea team.

Yeah, Terry handled, but he was trying to pull his hand down to his side. Would have been very harsh.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> We'll throw some decent players your way in exchange for Howard Webb
> 
> :troll


8*D you can have old man webb

we're recruiting the youngsters now


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

SonOfTheViper said:


> Nothing with the ball? what? your defenders had to clear to shots that your keeper coundn´t reach, your team couldn't pass midfield whithout a long pass.
> Chelsea may have won the game but they didn´t control it lol.
> And of course the referee had to help to


Of course. I forgot the aim of the game is to control the game and not to get the ball in the net. By that logic Barcelona deserve to be winning 7-0 right now


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So bayern vs Real it is, if ever 2 quarter final games were so pointless.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

MESBAH

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> MESBAH
> 
> :mark: :mark:


:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PEDRO TO GET THE WINNER


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> So bayern vs Real it is, if ever 2 quarter final games were so pointless.


What a fantastic game that will be. Think they'll both win at home, no idea who will go through but I tipped Madrid to win it at the start so i'll stick by them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Holy shit! Mesbah wants Puyol's shirt desperately!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xp86xe_barcelona-12-penales-no-senalados-en-26-jornadas_sport
> 
> Spanish officiating is a joke, makes the PL look like a league full of Pierluigi Collina's.


its a bad quality picture, but on the first one it looks like he gets the ball, as the ball spins the other way, especially from the angle at around 0:32, the third one would have been harsh, hardly any of the players even appeal, the fourth one no one appeals, the sixth one is a nothing penalty, you see that every week in penalty boxes, the two handball ones in the same match would have been harsh, the first one no even appeals and the second it bounced off him onto his arm from pointblank. The last one the player has fallen over and cant really control his arms when he fell, it would have been harsh again.

Im guessing you could make a video like this for any club including any half shouts for a penalty


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DocBlue said:


> What a fantastic game that will be. Think they'll both win at home, no idea who will go through but I tipped Madrid to win it at the start so i'll stick by them.


If barca/real ends up been the final i'll be looking more forward to the bayern/real game.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Im guessing you could make a video like this for any club including any half shouts for a penalty


Precisely. You can make average players look like Messi and Messi look like total crap with the help of just a few games of footage


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well never expected 0-0. I won't be getting this 90mins back.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Classic Italian defending. 

Absolutely brilliant display by Milan. Defensively unbreakable.

I knew it was going to be a close game. Milan have been solid.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bah, what a disappointing game.

Zlatan sig for me 



united_07 said:


> its a bad quality picture, but on the first one it looks like he gets the ball, as the ball spins the other way, especially from the angle at around 0:32, the third one would have been harsh, hardly any of the players even appeal, the fourth one no one appeals, the sixth one is a nothing penalty, you see that every week in penalty boxes, the two handball ones in the same match would have been harsh, the first one no even appeals and the second it bounced off him onto his arm from pointblank. The last one the player has fallen over and cant really control his arms when he fell, it would have been harsh again.
> 
> Im guessing you could make a video like this for any club including any half shouts for a penalty


"No-one appeals it" doesn't mean it wasn't a penalty, there's plenty of definite pens in that video even if they all aren't, any handballs are fouls and instant yellow cards as that's the rule in Spain (hence Thiago's ridiculous red at the weekend). I think that video I think only goes up to February as well. It's a joke when Madrid don't concede penalties for handling in their own box and elbowing players in the face.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Don't have many things to say about the match really. 

I *never ever* want to see Iniesta on the wing again in my lifetime.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fair play to Milan, they defended their hearts out. First time Barca haven't scored in a CL game since Rubin Kazan in 2009.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I think Nesta was the best player on the pitch until he was taken off. Age doesn't really effect players of such quality.
Iniesta should be played at the center of the field, he is wasted on the wing.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

ITS A CON-SPI-RACY 8*D (re madrid/barca)

pitch made a big difference to the game. milan defended brilliantly. only thing i'd question is why pep chose so many dribblers and players who love to run with the ball which was never going to work on that surface. second leg could be interesting but barca should beat them.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The CL has been pretty underwhelming this season.

I expected the draw. Real/Bayern looks to be the most exciting match amongst the remaining ones.

What are the odds of a Chelsea/Milan semifinal? :mourinho

I hope not because if Chelsea win the damn thing, we may be screwed.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Razor King said:


> The CL has been pretty underwhelming this season.
> 
> I expected the draw. Real/Bayern looks to be the most exciting match amongst the remaining ones.
> 
> ...


Very probable to be honest. We didn't capitalize today and it could very well cost us dearly. 

Barca were far from brilliant today and definitely fell to Milan's defending. To be honest the problems were completely opposite than what I thought it would be. Our defence was FANTASTIC, Pique did very well holding Ibra off for that second half and Masch was amazing. 

That being said I'm definitely pissed off at some of our players. UGH I realize it's just after the game but it's near the end of the season now and Sanchez still has these off days(and too many of them). He was so terrible today, it was depressing. I'm starting to feel like he is turning into our very own Dzeko.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Razor King said:


> The CL has been pretty underwhelming this season.
> 
> I expected the draw. Real/Bayern looks to be the most exciting match amongst the remaining ones.
> 
> ...


dont be ridiculous, its spurs that we want to fuck. you guys in 3rd are fine

harry that little cunt


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> *Very probable to be honest.* We didn't capitalize today and it could very well cost us dearly.
> 
> Barca were far from brilliant today and definitely fell to Milan's defending. To be honest the problems were completely opposite than what I thought it would be. Our defence was FANTASTIC, Pique did very well holding Ibra off for that second half and Masch was amazing.
> 
> That being said I'm definitely pissed off at some of our players. UGH I realize it's just after the game but it's near the end of the season now and Sanchez still has these off days(and too many of them). He was so terrible today, it was depressing. I'm starting to feel like he is turning into our very own Dzeko.


No way. It's possible, but not likely. This is the Camp Nou afterall. Of course the score draw is a big worry, but this is must win for Barca now, which is not good for Milan.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

anything can happen in 90 minutes.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> No way. It's possible, but not likely. This is the Camp Nou afterall. Of course the score draw is a big worry, but this is must win for Barca now, which is not good for Milan.


They scored two goals last time at the Camp Nou and Barca dominated them for the entire match. Just like today where we were dominating them for most of the game yet they managed to completely neutralize us. Most people were expecting Milan to get destroyed today but they are very unpredictable and not easy to break down.

I'm not going to take anything for granted though, next week is do or die. No experimenting with formations, no lapses in concentration...the game needs complete focus and underestimating Milan would be the worst mistake to make.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> its a bad quality picture, but on the first one it looks like he gets the ball, as the ball spins the other way, especially from the angle at around 0:32, the third one would have been harsh, hardly any of the players even appeal, the fourth one no one appeals, the sixth one is a nothing penalty, you see that every week in penalty boxes, the two handball ones in the same match would have been harsh, the first one no even appeals and the second it bounced off him onto his arm from pointblank. The last one the player has fallen over and cant really control his arms when he fell, it would have been harsh again.


That first one was a definite nailed on penalty. It doesn't matter if he wins the ball or not. He takes out Messi when the ball is still within playing distance. It's guys like you that either don't know the rules, or think that the same leniency given to tackling in the 80s should still apply today. I bet you also think Darren Fletcher shouldn't have been sent off in the CL semi-final from 2009 too? Yes he touched the ball with the tackle, but the ball was still within playing distance for Fabregas until he took him out. Hence a penalty, and a red card for denying a clear goalscoring opportunity. The referee assessor also saw it as a red card, and thus the referee Busacca went on to ref the final that year too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 said:


> its a bad quality picture, but on the first one it looks like he gets the ball, as the ball spins the other way, especially from the angle at around 0:32, the third one would have been harsh, hardly any of the players even appeal, the fourth one no one appeals, the sixth one is a nothing penalty, you see that every week in penalty boxes, the two handball ones in the same match would have been harsh, the first one no even appeals and the second it bounced off him onto his arm from pointblank. The last one the player has fallen over and cant really control his arms when he fell, it would have been harsh again.
> 
> Im guessing you could make a video like this for any club including any half shouts for a penalty


so if no one appeals it does that mean barry's tackle on whelan was clean and in no way possibly a penalty?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 said:


> its a bad quality picture, but on the first one it looks like he gets the ball, as the ball spins the other way, especially from the angle at around 0:32, the third one would have been harsh, hardly any of the players even appeal, the fourth one no one appeals, the sixth one is a nothing penalty, you see that every week in penalty boxes, the two handball ones in the same match would have been harsh, the first one no even appeals and the second it bounced off him onto his arm from pointblank. The last one the player has fallen over and cant really control his arms when he fell, it would have been harsh again.
> 
> Im guessing you could make a video like this for any club including any half shouts for a penalty


so if no one appeals it does that mean barry's tackle on whelan was clean and in no way possibly a penalty?

and my laptop decides to double post. cool story.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

EGame said:


> Very probable to be honest. We didn't capitalize today and it could very well cost us dearly.
> 
> Barca were far from brilliant today and definitely fell to Milan's defending. To be honest the problems were completely opposite than what I thought it would be. Our defence was FANTASTIC, Pique did very well holding Ibra off for that second half and Masch was amazing.
> 
> That being said I'm definitely pissed off at some of our players. UGH I realize it's just after the game but it's near the end of the season now and Sanchez still has these off days(and too many of them). He was so terrible today, it was depressing. I'm starting to feel like he is turning into our very own Dzeko.


Thats what we Chelsea fans praying for.

But of course we've all seen Barca come out all guns blazing after a bad first leg (and it's at Camp Nou). But really gonna go behind Inter o that one.

Bayern's looking solid


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

if Milan defend like they did today and manage some counter attacks aswell, they're in with a shout. Barca are still favourites by their defense can be got at. Amazed they did so well considering Thiago Silva didn't play. Then again Mexes is a fine defender most of the time and Nesta is GOD like.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Solid win for Bayern. Lahm has to be one of the best full-backs ever. I mean c'mon.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> "No-one appeals it" doesn't mean it wasn't a penalty, there's plenty of definite pens in that video even if they all aren't, any handballs are fouls and instant yellow cards as that's the rule in Spain (hence Thiago's ridiculous red at the weekend). I think that video I think only goes up to February as well. It's a joke when Madrid don't concede penalties for handling in their own box and elbowing players in the face.





Mr. Snrub said:


> so if no one appeals it does that mean barry's tackle on whelan was clean and in no way possibly a penalty?


ok i meant 'no one appeals' as it doesnt look like a penalty, the 3rd one when no one appeals, it took a slowed down replay to see the player lightly touched messi on the ankle, but then messi takes another step on the ankle which was caught before he goes down, when it looks like he has lost the ball. The fourth one again it is difficult to see, on first viewing it looks like messi dives, but takes the slo mo to see that he was caught on the ankle, but it was fast paced so again it was a difficult decision for the ref. The first handball one where no one appeals, not even tello who makes the cross appeals, so how is the ref supposed to see it, his hand wasn't in a unnatural position

As i said im guessing i could go and find as many penalty shouts for united this season, and then start claiming the refs are corrupt




Bananas said:


> That first one was a definite nailed on penalty. It doesn't matter if he wins the ball or not. He takes out Messi when the ball is still within playing distance. It's guys like you that either don't know the rules, or think that the same leniency given to tackling in the 80s should still apply today. I bet you also think Darren Fletcher shouldn't have been sent off in the CL semi-final from 2009 too? Yes he touched the ball with the tackle, but the ball was still within playing distance for Fabregas until he took him out. Hence a penalty, and a red card for denying a clear goalscoring opportunity. The referee assessor also saw it as a red card, and thus the referee Busacca went on to ref the final that year too.


yes i dont think it was a penalty or a red card, if you look van der sar easily would have picked it up before fabregas reached it. Even Wenger said the decision was "extremely harsh"


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

No way could you go find 10-15 legitimate penalty shouts. There's a few shouts in there, such as the handball against Espanyol, that were in the last minute and changed the outcome of the game. Most teams get maybe 3 or 4 taken off them over the course of the season. I never claimed the refs were corrupt either so that's complete nonsense, it is possible to point out the incompetence of officiating without thinking there's some sort of conspiracy in which the refs are being paid off by managers and clubs. But if you want to deny that Barcelona have been the subject of some awful officiating this season then so be it.

edit I just re-watched the first one, are you serious? How is that not a penalty? He knocks the ball past him and is taken out. Absolute stone wall :lmao


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I expected a draw yesterday between barca and milan but not a 0-0 draw, milan defence has been wonderful. Antonini is MOTM for me. Nesta is fantastic, despite his age, he is still good. barcelona defence has been very good too. The defence from both teams were really good. I cant believe robinho did not score that chance. Barca should beat milan at the camp nou but it will be a close match for sure.

Lahm imo is the best right back in the world right now.

Schalke vs Bilbao should be a good match.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> No way could you go find 10-15 legitimate penalty shouts. There's a few shouts in there, such as the handball against Espanyol, that were in the last minute and changed the outcome of the game. Most teams get maybe 3 or 4 taken off them over the course of the season. I never claimed the refs were corrupt either so that's complete nonsense, it is possible to point out the incompetence of officiating without thinking there's some sort of conspiracy in which the refs are being paid off by managers and clubs. But if you want to deny that Barcelona have been the subject of some awful officiating this season then so be it.


dont get the wrong idea from this, im not complaining about ref decisions, just copying what the video is basically doing, ok from what i can remember

*1*. hernandez vs stoke away, hernandez through on goal early on, gets clattered from behind by woodgate, injures hernandez, should be red card and a pen, nothing given, cant find a video of the incident, but heres a picture where it shows woodgate coming from behind and not getting the ball. Match ended 1-1, a penalty that early and a red card could have changed that.



Spoiler: spoiler















*2*. penalty against city



Spoiler: spoiler











*3.4.* 2 penalties against stoke at home: from the Independent report



Spoiler: spoiler






> That the match was decided by two penalties, although referee Mike Jones might have awarded four. There was a first-half handball from Robert Huth and a foul on Patrice Evra that could have been punished by two more spot-kicks






*5. *Ashley Cole on Hernandez, home, should have been a red card and a penalty



Spoiler: spoiler











*6.* Cahill on Welbeck, away, again should have been a red, but people disagree whether it would be a penalty or a freekick



Spoiler: spoiler











*7. * Same match, when ashley young gets his shirt pulled in the box, but nothing given, cant find a video but this is what fergie made of it



Spoiler: spoiler






> "There was a pull on Ashley Young, inside the box, in front of the linesman and he doesn't give it. Yet he gives them at Old Trafford. There was a pull on Ashley's shirt so he's not diving, obviously. I can't understand it, where do they get them from?"







bit difficult to find video as the premier league deletes everything off youtube, if i really wanted i could go through every game and find every half shout for a penalty , including handballs, as i do seem to remember quite a few handball shouts, just like the barca video



concerning the first messi one, look at 0:33, from the video it looks like the player does get the ball, as the ball spins in the air


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

So that's 5 or 6 shouts (the Welbeck one was outside the box), compared to 12 in the Barca video, which doesn't include any since March - off the top of my head i'm pretty sure there were 2 or 3 shouts in the game Messi missed against Sporting, two last night on Sanchez and Puyol, and it's not like Man Utd don't get any luck with penalties themselves either, pretty sure you got 2 unjustified penalties against Chelsea, the Jones handball where it rolled along his arm in the box a few months ago, the one on Ba that one of the Newcastle fans mentioned, and even just a few days ago against Fulham. Coupled with things like Madrid escaping 3 certain red cards in the recent Copa Del Rey tie, it can become extremely frustrating at times.

















^ ridiculous


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we've usually had penalties go our way, the only 2 off the top of my head was silva vs chelsea and hart vs lisbon. we've suffered more from contentious calls (kompany red card, micah handball, balotelli red vs liverpool) plus others i cant remember.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's only been this season really. Madrid have also had a lot of luck too, which just makes it a bit more frustrating.

Like I said before, the production value of the PL dwarfs La Liga in basically every regard, not least the standard of the referee's and linesman (even if they're far from perfect). You don't usually see this sort of thing happen in the CL though, they clamp down on everything.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> So that's 5 or 6 shouts (the Welbeck one was outside the box), compared to 12 in the Barca video, which doesn't include any since March - off the top of my head i'm pretty sure there were 2 or 3 shouts in the game Messi missed against Sporting, two last night on Sanchez and Puyol, and it's not like Man Utd don't get any luck with penalties themselves either, pretty sure you got 2 unjustified penalties against Chelsea, the Jones handball where it rolled along his arm in the box a few months ago, the one on Ba that one of the Newcastle fans mentioned, and even just a few days ago against Fulham. Coupled with things like Madrid escaping 3 certain red cards in the recent Copa Del Rey tie, it can become extremely frustrating at times.
> 
> 
> ^ ridiculous


well if i go through every game i'd be able to find more, but they remove all premier league off youtube. Also all of those examples are up to the start of February, i didnt go through any since that, but there are a few since then, for example when Jones got taken down against West Brom. Also there would be far more if the premier league had the same stupid handball rule which they do in spain. And another thing only 1 of the penalties against Chelsea was slightly unjustified. The first one was a clumsy foul by sturridge on evra which i dont think many people could complain about, the second was fortunate, welbeck went over the leg of the chelsea defender, but still should of had the other two not given. Im guessing Barca may of had some debatable penalties and decisions this season as well.

edit: also the debtabledecisions website lists two more, but i cant really remember them

Welbeck penalty shout against Fulham.
Hernandez penalty shout against Wigan.

oh and also the handball from evra's cross on monday


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I can only remember one, the Busquets handball against Atletico. I'm sure there's a few more, but this season, no doubt it's massively dwarfed by the one's that have gone against Barcelona. It's just bad luck really, though i'm sure Mourinho's intimidation attempts don't help either (e.g. waiting in the car park for a referee, if this happened in the PL he would have gotten a hefty fine). Casillas, Alonso and Pique have all questioned the fairness of referee's in the media as well and nothing happened.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

i remember this decision in barca's favour earlier on in the season, which denied Ronnie a chance to add to his collection of penalties 8*D


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

When was the last time a penalty was given for a shirt pull? It definitely should be a penalty but they never seem to be given. The extra linesmen thing only works when they aren't fucking morons, as shown last night by not giving the penalty for the foul on Sanchez. Just do what they do in rugby/nfl with the instant replays, give teams 2 or 3 calls each for the entire game which can be used for various big decisions and it'd hopefully help out. It may slow the game down a bit but I'd rather that than inept officiating every single week in practically every single game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

^michael turner vs someone only a few weeks ago got a penalty for a shirt pull. insua on hart at the end of the lisbon game was much more than a shirt tug. he was trying to undress him.

oh yeah plus of course the ji offside goal


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Both the referee and Barcelona are querying the state of the pitch with UEFA. Two games in a row Milan have done that in the CL now, shouldn't be allowed.

Guardiola and Ferguson have both been apparently calling for UEFA to have stricter pitch maintenance rules.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

There does seem to be some absolutely terrible pitches in Europe.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Glad Barca have filed a complaint. Completely unprofessional to have a pitch that poor to host a CL QF match.

Even the Milan players were falling over constantly and they play/practice on there every week.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It's disgraceful by Milan to deliberately dampen the quality of the pitch. They did it against us and last night, although not as awful, it was still bad. You can't lend such backhanded tactics and UEFA are stupid to allow it. They should have been taken care of that when we visited San Siro.

The amount of politics involved in Football these days is sickening.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Razor King said:


> It's disgraceful by Milan to deliberately dampen the quality of the pitch. They did it against us and last night, although not as awful, it was still bad. You can't lend such backhanded tactics and UEFA are stupid to allow it. They should have been taken care of that when we visited San Siro.
> 
> The amount of politics involved in Football these days is sickening.


Wenger was absolutely furious about the pitch but he took no action to UEFA. 

If we get eliminated I'm putting 100% of the blame on him. :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Europa league tonight will show up the cl again for excitment, 4 cl quarters this week possibly 4 of the worst i have ever witnessed.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Razor King said:


> The CL has been pretty underwhelming this season.
> 
> I expected the draw. Real/Bayern looks to be the most exciting match amongst the remaining ones.
> 
> ...


I would expect Milan to beat Chelsea anyway so it's not that big a deal. Would actually make for a more competitive semi-final tie.


----------



## general92 (Mar 26, 2012)

AC Milan was better yesterday. I think they can score away goal and go to the semi finals


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Europa league tonight will show up the cl again for excitment, 4 cl quarters this week possibly 4 of the worst i have ever witnessed.


Don't really agree. Benfica vs Chelsea was decent. Milan vs Barcelona was good. Didn't watch the other two, so can't comment.

Dreamt that we won the CL last night. Too bad that's the only place where we will win it - my dreams


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bayern vs. Marseille was very good. The Real game was pretty decent too.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It's not over yet, but next season, I sure hope the CL won't turn out to be as underwhelming as this season.

By that, I mean, Arsenal, hopefully, win it. Yeah. :wenger

It should be exciting though with United and City.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> Wenger was absolutely furious about the pitch but he took no action to UEFA.
> 
> If we get eliminated I'm putting 100% of the blame on him. :wenger


The thing is UEFA watched the matches too. Surely, they could do something about it WITHOUT anybody even complaining. But no, they just want to become politicians.




Henry Hill said:


> I would expect Milan to beat Chelsea anyway so it's not that big a deal. Would actually make for a more competitive semi-final tie.


Expect, yes. But Barca are expected to beat Milan too. So...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wondering if I should watch Schalke/Bilbao.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

You should

Hunterlaar and Llorente on show :mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Plus RAUL.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Plus Martinez and Herrera


This could go on for a few posts.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

and Muniain :mark:


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

But no Heskey


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Did bilbao just play well against us and seemingly troll us.

Ahh well they score somehow, it's been all schalke.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LLORENTE


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

RAUL!!!!!!!

Game on, not sure who i'd like to win bilbao are fun to watch but schalke have some class players.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

RAUL

what a fun game.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Diouf has scored for Hannover, 5 in 7 for him now :lmao:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What a great game. Schalke deserved more.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Knew it was gonna be better than anything that was on tuesday/wed.

Brilliant game.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I was going to ditch Rovers for Barca and support them if we get relegated like the other ultimate English glory hunters but damn, Atheltic sure are fun to watch! Maybe I'll go with them instead.:troll

Vamos Athletic!8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:suarez2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^What exactly are we suppose to see there?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2885...mistakenly-hails-benfica-draw-despite-chelsea

:lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

........

The champions league are a confusing competition. First Essien and now Ramires :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You know what they have in common? :terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:suarez2


----------



## general92 (Mar 26, 2012)

Chelsea deserve to win champions league


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

general92 said:


> Chelsea deserve to win champions league


They'll deserve to win it if they win it. It's the only way you deserve it. If they can get past Barcelona or Milan, then fair play, but I don't think anyone gives them much hope.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

There are no easy teams left in the semi finals. Whomever wins the champions league this year is gonna have to beat down some massive teams.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It is sort of terrifying just thinking about how hard the champions league is going to be this year. Last year I wasn't concerned by Real or United, we were just so strong I knew we would beat them down. 

The Milan game on Tuesday is the most important game of the season so far and it's a worrying one. I really hope we are up to it and step it up a levels as we can't allow them to score any goals, if they manage to get 2 goals like they did last time, it will be over. 

I haven't even thought about Chelsea followed by Bayern or Real. Those fixtures themselves are a colossal challenge. I'm expecting the competition this year to be very close.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Xavi might not play tomorrow due to injury. 

cryingreaction.gif


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Barcelona will probably win but it won't be easy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Zlatan screamer in the 93'd minute to put Milan through 1-0 :mark:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh God, just printed this page by accident [no idea how]. Boss said "Whose is this? Champions League, on a cold, rainy night in Stoke..?" :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bayern are near certs to go through. I can see Barca.....just edging it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Going for a 2-1 win for barca. Bojan just said that Abbiati is milan´s weakest link, that is ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's probably not that far off really.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Is MESBAH playing? 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Milan's weakness is that they're playing against messi.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Milan's weakness is they're playing sub centre backs and their strikers are robinho, injured manwhore pato and Ibra.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Funny that Milan's "weaknesses" would strengthen Chelsea tho 8*D


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

How?

Asides from Boateng, Ibra (maybe) and Silva, I wouldnt really take anyone from Milan.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nesta with a broken back > luiz

even robinho is an improvement on malouda.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> nesta with a broken back > luiz
> 
> even robinho is an improvement on malouda.


DAT RIGHT DERE.

Not to mention the only central midfielder from Chelsea that could get into Milans would be Essien. Fat Frank is past it, Meireles is average and Mikel is utter shit. Ibra knows how to score unlike Torres, Mexes is better than Cahill.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Ramires is a central midfielder and is better than Nocerino.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im not talking subs. if we are, then Aids > malouda and robinho. I really hate robinho. Id far rather play sturridge if he was fit and now knows how to pass

I was talking starting 11

ideal would be

Cech or Abiatti. Either if fine. Though Abiatti may just edge it
Bran BIG MAN Thiago Cole
Essien Boateng Ramires
Mata (IN THE HOLE)
Drogz Ibra

Though honestly, never liked Ibra. Possibly the only man on earth slower than BIG MAN. Nesta is class too, but hey, team needs a captain :terry


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

redeadening said:


> How?
> 
> Asides from Boateng, Ibra (maybe) and Silva, I wouldnt really take anyone from Milan.


Wait..."maybe"?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vader13 said:


> Ramires is a central midfielder and is better than Nocerino.


This is true. Can't believe I forgot him. fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Abbiati

Abate Silva Nesta Cole

Essien Nocerino Ramires

Mata Boateng

Ibrahimovic​
-----------------

Still wouldn't beat Barcelona 8*D


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lol abate over BRAN? where you been? that guy is arguably better than Cole. Absolutely immense right back. When hes missing and we're playing unibrow the team noticably much shittier

And if Ibra is so great, is that why he scores so many goals in big games and was so clinical last match?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Can't eat can't sleep, too nervous.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Abate is the best right back in the world IMO.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah no way abate over ivanovic. abate has PACE and nothing else.

i retract my comments from earlier in the season about him being shit. ivanovic probably the 3rd best rb this season.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bran's only problem is his crossing is weak. Then again, so is the entire teams so its kinda hard to single him out on that

But his shots, headers, defending, tracking, speed, and marking are all fantastic. Works hard and very consistent. Whenever i see his name on the teamsheet I feel better.

We really need a sub right back though. Anyone over jose


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Abate is brilliant at defending. You're mistaking him with Micah Richards.

His crossing is awful though, BITW was probably too high praise now that I think about it.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> Abate is the best right back in the world IMO.


:wilkins


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Abate is brilliant at defending. You're mistaking him with Micah Richards.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bran is a BEAST










BOOM


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

look at him get right up after that united thug took him down, WHAT A PLAYER


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Abate is a good player no doubt, but best RB in the world? lolno.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nani probably took a shot from there 8*D

:lmao just read that porto got fined a whopping 16,000 for the racial abuse of mario at the europa game

sure taught them a lesson. kick it out, but not really.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Abate is the best right back in the world IMO.


No. LAHM


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

portugese clubs are weird

Benefica is seriously pissed about losing to us. Before the game they said they are better because they beat united, and now theyre bitching about us being luckier and how they deserve the win because they had more possession. 

I mean I wont deny they had better teamwork, but the majority of their goal attempts were just pointless shooting because they couldnt get past Luiz and BIG MAN


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao just read that porto got fined a whopping 16,000 for the racial abuse of mario at the europa game
> 
> sure taught them a lesson. kick it out, but not really.


ridiculous, half the amount wenger got fined for, for approaching the ref after a match


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/ed...an-nistelrooy-have-scored-more-in-a-cl-season


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Xavi apparently has decided to play. 

I'm predicting 2-0 for Barca if we play a good game. 

Can't remember the last time I was so nervous for a match.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

EGame said:


> Xavi apparently has decided to play.
> 
> I'm predicting 2-0 for Barca if we play a good game.
> 
> Can't remember the last time I was so nervous for a match.



I wouldn't play Xavi for this one. Despite how good Xavi is I find he slows the game down and dictates the tempo from infront of the oppositions midfield. They need to play how they did against Athletic which was at 100mph playing through them. I don't see Milan able to stop quick movement. In the first leg Milan coped pretty well with the Barcelona midfield.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

gomez is good, but he's no :torres


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> No. LAHM


Yup, forgot about him. Sagna is good too, don't rate Alves as highly as everyone else.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lahm is somehow the best left and right back


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm predicting the match to go into extra time and possibly penalties (Barca/Milan). It should be exciting.

The last team to knock Barca out of the CL was from San Siro, so...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PENALLTTTTYYY


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seedorf is so out of his depth in this game it's sad.

Messi relying on penalties to boost goal count. Standard.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

NOCERINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

NOCRINO!!!!

FORZA MILAN!!


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Why is no one discussing the match? 

It's 3-1 to Barca now


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Site was down for me. Ref has been awful, but Barca obviously deserve it. Chelsea are fucked.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I had the forum to myself for about 15 minutes


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

See you soon Chelsea.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Not saying Barcelona aren't the best team in the world but it's hilarious how they always get a ref desicion when needed at CL. The second penalty is an embarassment to football.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Not saying Barcelona aren't the best team in the world but it's hilarious how they always get a ref desicion when needed at CL. The second penalty is an embarassment to football.


also the robinho 'handball'


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Good win for barca, but tbh the second penalty changed the game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

inb4 people complain that Barca get all the decisions even though they rightfully earned the victory and completely outplayed Milan. 

inb4 people completely disregard the two penalties that were denied to Barca in the first leg (Sanchez by Abbati and Puyol by Mesbah) because Barca got a "soft" penalty. 

hatersgonnahate


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

They outplayed Milan but I still find the second penalty bullshit


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

It was clearly UEFA against Milan. Period. When will Barca ever win a 'clean' UCL without any controversies or favours? Grow up Barca, grow up. THE BLUES ARE WAITING FOR YOU.  what did I just write?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

another controversial point about the second penalty was that it started before the ball was in play, so if the ref did see it he should have blew before the corner was taken


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Scintillating stuff from Barca in the second half. Echo the sentiments on the penalty being a joke though. Milan seemed to be content to accept 3-1 rather than risk embarrassment by throwing caution to the wind which is kind of sad seeing as they were going out anyway. Messi pulling a Torres by making an odd pass in the 1st half when he should have shot was hillarious. Never seen him do that before.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

united_07 said:


> another controversial point about the second penalty was that it started before the ball was in play, so if the ref did see it he should have blew before the corner was taken



What goes around comes around in my eyes. In the first leg the Sanchez foul was a clear penalty and it was not given. It would of roled out Milan's away goal anyways. Then you have the state of the pitch, in my eyes if your pitch is not up to par you should have to forfeit the game 0-3. At the end of the day the footballing side won the game of football.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

loool Zlatan is going off trash talking. Pep's response...

Guardiola: "Zlatan whining? I can't talk about his performance, that's up to his coach. I could talk about his games against Inter in 2010."














































:troll


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Zlatan had a good game imo. Set up the goal and did well considering the amount of defenders constantly marking him. I don't know why they resorted to playing old midfielders again though, Mautinho and Emanuelson should have both started.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Not gonna saying anything about the semi final, unless we are there. Still got a job to do tomorrow. Play as we have been playing and we'll see out the job. Play as we did vs City and Spurs and it will be good night Chelsea.

Well done Bayern and Barca (Y)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Who do you think will start? Torres or Drogba?

I'm guessing they wanna keep torres going

Had a bet going with my friend, said if we win the champions league im shaving my head to a mereiles style mohawk. A friend topped it by saying if we win the champions league hes getting a pink mohawk


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If Chelsea win the champions league and finish 5th in EPL it will be the biggest troll in the history of sport.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

lol, if Chelsea win the champions league I'll put up a Ronaldo sig with "world's second best player" written underneath. I wish them luck and I know they have some very dangerous players but Barca over two legs sounds like a living nightmare.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

If I was a Chelsea supporter I'd want Di Mateo to start Drogba. Expecting a Chelsea qualification and a match where both teams score.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Torres has been doing well lately. Our next Premier league match is relatively simple too so we should make the best of him

Plus Drogba picked up an injury before last game


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Torres is playing well. Assisting a lot and just scored a trademark goal, so he has to play.

Cech
Ivanovic Luiz Terry Cole
Mikel
Ramires Essien
Kalou Torres Mata​
My thinking is to pack the midfield and use two guys who will hustle the Benfica midfield and hopefully give them no time at all. And with Ramires in the centre, we have someone who can always burst forward, pass people and open shit up for us. I know the wing is not Mata's best position, but for the first half, I would like to see this shape. Kalou over Sturridge, just to hopefully get a bit more width and someone who will go direct, due to not having to cut onto his stronger foot. 

Thinking Benfica will score tomorrow, but I'm confident the lads can go out there and get two to send us through.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Torres has been doing well lately. *Our next Premier league match is relatively simple too* so we should make the best of him
> 
> Plus Drogba picked up an injury before last game


Wigan at home is an easy three points for any half decent team right Kenny?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

EGame said:


> If Chelsea win the champions league and finish 5th in EPL it will be the biggest troll in the history of sport.


Will be 2005 all over again when Liverpool pulled that off.

I'm glad Real will take it easy tomorrow and come on Chelsea! I want you to get your revenge against Uefalona for what happened three years ago.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chelsea lack the DJIMI TRAORENESS to pull of that sort of feat.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Expected from Barcelona tbh, well done Inter gor getting atleast one away goal tough.

COME ON CHELSEA


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Go APOEL!

4-0 Win in madrid! (Y) :lol

Hopefully we can put on a good show and keep the scoreline respectable, so proud they made it this far.
APOEL has something the big clubs don't have and that's passion and dedication, the big clubs might have their poster boy players but APOEL have the heart to push the boundaries. 


APOELLLL (Y)


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The second penalty was disgraceful.




EGame said:


> If Chelsea win the champions league and finish 5th in EPL it will be the biggest troll in the history of sport.


That would give Wenger another excuse. Not again...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

BIG MAN is on a mission this year. Messi might as well practice running into brick walls.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If Chelsea go through, is the first leg at Stamford Bridge?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it is

Edit - yup. 18th April at the Bridge, 24th April at Camp Nou

Win 3-0 at the Bridge, lose 4-1 in Spain, and progress through :terry :torres


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Nah... Win 1-0 at the Bridge; lose 2-1 at Camp Nou, with Torres scoring a 95th minute goal. :terry


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mourinho chelsea vs madrid final.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Munich gonna win the CL this season.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Razor King said:


> Munich gonna win the CL this season.


Nah, they'd get spanked by Real Madrid in the semi-finals. Won't win over two legs in a tie involving Jose Mourinho.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Payback's a bitch.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

On paper, Bayern and Real are very evenly matched

Difference makers will be Robben and mourinho.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Messi boosting his stats with dem penaltys. Ronaldo would be proud.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Alright, Benfica are pissing me off with all this "lucky" stuff now. I hope we absolutely smash them tonight. Before I'd have taken a 0-0, but not now. I want to see them humiliated tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Would like chelsea to go through but would like benfica to atleast scare them to make the cl more exciting i said it alst week all the quarters were done and dusted.

Semi's should be class, Bayern/Real and barca/chelsea :mark:

Forza Bayern.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Blah. This year's semis are nothing. Wait until, Arsenal get humiliated boss the CL.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Will be 2005 all over again when Liverpool pulled that off.


As I recall 5 English clubs got to play in the CL the following season though that time. Liverpool winning it that season is what prompted UEFA to change, or at least make clear the rule for future seasons.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Alright, Benfica are pissing me off with all this "lucky" stuff now. I hope we absolutely smash them tonight. Before I'd have taken a 0-0, but not now. I want to see them humiliated tonight.


Mentioned this earlier

Fucking portugese eh? The only league where teams lose at home, dont score, and then act like they were better and won

Im sorry but when Raul Mereiles and Kalou embarrass you at home, you know shit isnt going right.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, redead. It's disgusting bahvaviour from them. I'll be so fucking pissed off if we go out to them tonight. Because they have talked way too much to avoid having an ass whooping.

Hypothetically, if we win the CL side and finish 5th, would we take third position's automatic qualification, or will we have to go through the qualifiers?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

racists AND liars

the portuguese have them all.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Chelsea were lucky against Benfica.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Chelsea were lucky against Benfica.


No.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Is the chelseacharge still evil?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Don't know what game you were watching, but Benfica were certainly the dominant team.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Is the chelseacharge still evil?


Extremely. We beat Villa away for the first time in years when their captain was diagnosed with Cancer



Bananas said:


> Don't know what game you were watching, but Benfica were certainly the dominant team.


They had better passing, teamwork and possession, but the majority of their shots were garbage and all that passing went nowhere. They had to keep passing and randomly shooting because somehow, Luiz and Terry kept them locked the fuck out.

They started out far better by the second half it had shifted. And if they were better , theyd had won. Or atleast scored


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Extremely. We beat Villa away for the first time in years when their captain was diagnosed with Cancer


:terry


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Don't know what game you were watching, but Benfica were certainly the dominant team.


Don't know what game you were watching, but Benfica never looked like scoring. Chelsea defence in their comfort zone for 99% of the game.

On the other hand Mata wasted two golden opportunities.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

He'd have been watching one of the other games that night if he had any sense :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Maybe he tried to find United, but for some reason they weren't playing :torres


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The Euros are coming up and Torres seems to be regaining some confidence. :hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Maybe he tried to find United, but for some reason they weren't playing :torres


:sad:


ITV tonight anyway, great adrian fucking chiles and his continuous talking of absolute bollocks and looking like a jackass.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Aye, can't stand that fat cunt. Neville should just be the presenter and analyst for every channel.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Firmly backing Chelsea, they need every distraction they can get. Forget the Prem Roberto, concentrate on the CL and FA Cup :evil: :ex:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cech
Ivanovic Luiz Terry Cole
Ramires Mikel Lampard
Kalou Torres Mata

So the only change to what I put yesterday is Lampard for Essien, which is understandable. Happy with that, upto them to finish of these pricks now.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Petrified of them getting the first goal. Can definitely see us losing 2-1 but i'm glad he's picked a stronger team for this leg. Praying for a stress free night for once! KTBFFH


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DocBlue said:


> Petrified of them getting the first goal. Can definitely see us losing 2-1 but i'm glad he's picked a stronger team for this leg. Praying for a stress free night for once! KTBFFH


KTBFFH?

You can't trype that whilst saying we're going to lose 2-1!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chelsea definitely has this, it would be shocking (?) if they managed to screw it up.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Joel said:


> KTBFFH?
> 
> You can't trype that whilst saying we're going to lose 2-1!


I said I could see it happening not that it will. We should have the quality to see this out but I won't be comfortable unless we're 3 goals to the good


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chelsea will win pretty comfortably in the end, real will rape apoel.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Great start from Benfica this. Damn


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah that back four have to be pretty damn tight right now. Benfica don't look like they have come to play games at all.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

We are playing so deep


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

That's a pen. PLEASE SCORE


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

If Chelsea score this then I'd say its them V Barca next round for sure.

Edit

Justttt about managed to score.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

OOOOH so close. Well done Lamps. Nothing has really changed though, they needed two goals pretty much anyway and don't forget they were dominating before the goal. They've started resorting to long shots again which is what cost them so dear in the first leg so i'm happy with that


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol so lucky for Chelsea, they've been completely outplayed so far.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

EGame said:


> Lol so lucky for Chelsea, they've been completely outplayed so far.


I agree they have dominated but it's the same situation as the first leg. They're resorting to long shots and havn't actually troubled Cech. Not to mention that was a pen so 1-0 is a deserved lead. Quit hating for no reason


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Benfica the way better team thus far, hilarious display from Chelsea and a very lucky lead.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Goodnight Cardozo. Stupid Tackle


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

People realise that defending and finishing is part of the game too right? Not just possession. Red card, thank God. Let's go for this now


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Benfica have killed themselves, they've converted their domination into a penalty conceded and a red card. Awful.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol :lol this ref. Right so real and chelsea games done and dusted.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

lolBenfica.

THAT DAMN LUCKY CHELSEA!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I would love for us to play Chelsea if they play like this at home. :


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> I would love for us to play Chelsea if they play like this at home. :


in what world do you think any side of chelsea we have watched this season would give you problems.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> lolBenfica.
> 
> THAT DAMN LUCKY CHELSEA!


#EVILCHELSEACHARGE


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Torres you girl.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I now know why wenger hates this ref.

Worse than atkinson?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> in what world do you think any side of chelsea we have watched this season would give you problems.


Torres's goal scoring form. 

not srs


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> in what world do you think any side of chelsea we have watched this season would give you problems.


Even I have to agree with this but there is no shame in losing to Barcelona


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DocBlue said:


> Even I have to agree with this but there is no shame in losing to Barcelona


None whatsoever, it's a shame for chelsea they are going into the final 4 with barca, bayern and real who are all incredible atm.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

This year's quarter finals have been shit tbf.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> This year's quarter finals have been shit tbf.


Bilbao/schalke to the rescue tomorrow, europa league might have some drama.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Listen up now, we are going to beat Barcelona.

You heard it here first.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Joel said:


> Listen up now, we are going to beat Barcelona.
> 
> You heard it here first.


I really do admire your optimism. Fair play to you


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Listen up now, we are going to beat Barcelona.
> 
> You heard it here first.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Benfica the way better team thus far, hilarious display from Chelsea and a very lucky lead.


I don't know why you don't see 3 defenders on the line for situations like the one where Terry cleared it more often. It's good defending and you might not be happy that Chelsea aren't bending over and letting Benfica score, but I'm pretty sure the Chelsea fans are.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Bilbao/schalke to the rescue tomorrow, europa league might have some drama.


Who would've thought that Europa League quarter finals would be more interesting and more entertaining than CL quarter finals. Goes to show you that too many utter shit teams advanced to this year's CL quarter finals thus producing uneven and uninteresting matches. (e.g. Bayern-Marseille, Real-Apoel etc). I mean Chelsea won away at a CL quarter finals match while starting PAULO FERREIRA.



steamed hams said:


> I don't know why you don't see 3 defenders on the line for situations like the one where Terry cleared it more often. It's good defending and you might not be happy that Chelsea aren't bending over and letting Benfica score, but I'm pretty sure the Chelsea fans are.


I don't really care if Benfica score or not, I just pointed out that they look like a better team tonight.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Very good save Cech

ARGH! What a miss!!!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Considering they're 40 minutes away from the semi finals of the Champions League, 2-0 up on aggregate, Chelsea's fans are pretty dreadful to be honest.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lmao Ramires


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Listen up now, we are going to beat Barcelona.
> 
> You heard it here first.












Also how the fuck did Chelsea miss that? Wow


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh FFS! Standard Torres


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Player manager subbed.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gary Cahill is Benfica's best hope.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chelsea play like this at home to Barcelona and we're looking at a massacre, Benfica, even with 10 men have been every bit as good if not better.

COMEBACK ON FOR APOEL


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Dear lord our front three has been abysmal tonight


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

THE COMEBACK


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

About time, they deserve a goal if they had a goal early and 11 men i'd have fancied them.

Then again if torres or kalou could finish and ramires scored dat miss.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

There it is. If they score nobody could argue they don't deserve it. We are a shambles


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Let's go Benfica.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If Benfica equalise now it's exactly what they deserve. Chelsea have been utterly woeful tonight, especially up front.

MEIRELES :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ohh and gaitan do not want, javi garcia seems like he would be a better fit good defensive midfielder.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bellend.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, we deserve elimination.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Real/bayern :mark: is gonna be amazing over 2 legs.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I got laughed at for saying Benfica could be as good as Napoli, they're so much better.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I got laughed at for saying Benfica could be as good as Napoli, they're so much better.


Benfica are better passers and keep possesion better not to mention they can defend.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

If Chelsea manage to hold on then that penalty saved their ass nicely. Barca will rip them apart if they place like this.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

clive shouting yes, wowwww, didn't townsend do that vs napoli.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lucky bastards.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

trololololololololol


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

and THAT is why I rate Meireles


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Never mind 

Meireles killing dat game :troll


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Meireles, you actually fucking did something. Thank fucking god.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

chelsea, messi is waiting.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

CHEALSEA SCORES 2-1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:leo :andres :xavi ep 

Wereeeee waitingggg


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

With all our centerbacks injured, with our rightback ejected early, this wasn't that bad, at least we looked decent. Chelsea will be raped against barcelona.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:troll

Problem, Benfica? But oh dear, they've not a hope against Barca.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> chelsea, messi is waiting.


Yea I'm scared with the way we played tonight, Barca's gonna have it easy, hopefully that's not the case.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes Barcelona will tear us a new one but I don't give a fuck. We're into the Semis and have been far better than any other British team in Europe. Thank fuck


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Never in doubt lads...























































FUCK


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> :leo :andres :xavi ep
> 
> Wereeeee waitingggg


 Oh well we made it to the semi-finals better than last year and way better than any other English team.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Stop with the fucking flags.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Chelsea in the semis trollololol :troll

#EVILCHELSEACHARGE with dat scrape through.

Meireles with dat hit and hope shot and dem awful tattoos and hair :torres


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

8-1-1 against Barca please with Drogba up front. Our best attackers are all center backs anyway


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

In all seriousness what would chelsea fans want their formation and starting 11 to be vs barca. And is it to be played after the semi vs spurs? bullshit for chelsea if so.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I might make a picture^


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Stop with the fucking flags.


imagine how intimidated messi and co will be when they walk out the tunnel at stamford bridge and all those free plastic flags will be waving wildly, what an atmosphere


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> In all seriousness what would chelsea fans want their formation and starting 11 to be vs barca. And is it to be played after the semi vs spurs? bullshit for chelsea if so.


11 BIG men. If only...:terry


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Was a scary performance tonight by The Blues. Kalou was lazy as hell in front of goal. RIP Chelsea against Barca, but I haven't lost hope just yet. We might be the dark horses in this one. Ahead of our clash with Barca, here's a quote from the best coach in the world, Jose Mourinho last season.

*"If I tell Uefa what I really think and feel, my career would end now. Instead I will just ask a question, to which I hope one day to get a response: Why? Why? Why Ovrebo? Why Busacca? Why De Bleeckere? Why Stark? Why?"*

P.S the referee in the Milan match last night. Hopefully, the list won't go on.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DocBlue said:


> 8-1-1 against Barca please with Drogba up front. Our best attackers are all center backs anyway


8-1-1? 










Challenge Accepted


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> In all seriousness what would chelsea fans want their formation and starting 11 to be vs barca. And is it to be played after the semi vs spurs? bullshit for chelsea if so.


Yes three days after the semi which is disgusting. As if it wasn't tough enough. I wouldn't start any of Mata/Torres/Kalou that's for sure unless Mata has a long rest.

LOL at some of the fans of other British teams criticising us when they were all knocked out a long time ago...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> In all seriousness what would chelsea fans want their formation and starting 11 to be vs barca. And is it to be played after the semi vs spurs? bullshit for chelsea if so.


Normal. Well the 4-2-3-1 variation.

Look, we have to have a go. We may not be in the CL next season, so we just have to go for it and hopefully the crowd will have something to shout about.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

For drama and all that el cuntico crap i'd be pleased with a barca/real final but i'm hoping for barca/bayern or real/chelsea.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Have to laugh at the flag bitterness.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> 8-1-1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll sign a load of 8 foot 50 stone guys and line them up on the goal line


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DocBlue said:


> We'll sign a load of 8 foot 50 stone guys and line them up on the goal line


He'll find a way through.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DocBlue said:


> We'll sign a load of 8 foot 50 stone guys and line them up on the goal line


Bitch Please


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb's missing out on the messi love-in.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> He'll find a way through.


Yeah ask the ref for a pen. :darren


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I hope Chelsea win, it would be historic. Just don't think they stand a chance. Looking at their ridiculously congested fixture list makes me think they'll drop quite a few points in the Prem D)

Which competition is the priority now?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Can't see them beating spurs days before they play barca.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mourinho :lmao

It won't be Madrid Chelsea, that's all I say. Chelsea SCREWJOB incoming.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> I hope Chelsea win, it would be historic. Just don't think they stand a chance. Looking at their ridiculously congested fixture list makes me think they'll drop quite a few points in the Prem D)
> 
> Which competition is the priority now?


I'd rather see us go for it in the CL than the Prem. Don't see us or your lads catching Spurs/Arsenal unless we pull off a miracle and win at the Emirates with our horrible schedule


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Can't see them beating spurs days before they play barca.


I couldn't care less about the FA Cup. Play a youth team or none at all. The FA deserve no respect from us.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad that Chelsea went through here and most of all against Napoli. I really hope with every ounce of energy I have that they get back at Uefalona for the semi-final in 2009. The robbery in that match was such an injustice, I'd easily put it up against any form of genocide.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That was the ultimate robbery, Chelsea has not played Barca since that math right?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> Seb's missing out on the messi love-in.












































:leo :leo :leo :leo :leo

Cracking semi-final line up. Really looking forward to this tie. Joel, redeadening, PREPARE YOUR ANUSES.

Best chance for you would be to play your two quickest players on the wings and Drogba up top. Push for the ball high up the pitch and hit on the break. Parking the bus would be suicide.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> :leo :leo :leo :leo :leo
> 
> Cracking semi-final line up. Really looking forward to this tie. Joel, redeadening, PREPARE YOUR ANUSES.
> 
> Best chance for you would be to play your two quickest players on the wings and Drogba up top. Push for the ball high up the pitch and hit on the break. Parking the bus would be suicide.


We will cheat our way through :terry


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


>


I don't understand this from a United fan? Especially on the night that we completed a second win against the team that effectively knocked you out


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> We will cheat our way through :terry


In all seriousness, what Chelsea team would you want to see??


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DocBlue said:


> I don't understand this from a United fan? Especially on the night that we completed a second win against the team that effectively knocked you out


I guess i had that coming expected it to be from joel, yeah looking back i wish chelsea would have won  (talking about the 09 semi of course)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

DocBlue said:


> I don't understand this from a United fan? Especially on the night that we completed a second win against the team that effectively knocked you out


how did they effectively knock us out? it was a draw both times, it was basel who we actually lost to


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> how did they effectively knock us out? it was a draw both times, it was basel who we actually lost to


Blessing in disguise that was imo same as getting knocked out vs bilbao (wish it happened vs ajax)


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Apologies 07 but the underlying point still stands really. I'm not saying we won't get thrashed it's just strange seeing so many fans of British teams taking so much pleasure from it when we've actually been by far the better team in Europe from this country


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Cech
Bosingwa - Ivanovic - Terry - Cole
Essien - Ramires
Sturridge - Mata - Kalou (is there another winger who isn't shit?)
Drogba

The defence is the hardest to pick as Bosingwa is a fucking lemon but he's also a good chance to attack down the wings. Cahill isn't that good and Luiz is a liability in defence even though he's capable of being good.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader13 said:


> Cech
> Bosingwa - Ivanovic - Terry - Cole
> Essien - Ramires
> Sturridge - Mata - Kalou (is there another winger who isn't shit?)
> ...


Luiz is a liability (great marking on Javi Garcia for the goal tonight) but he's also fast, relative to Terry and Cahill anyway. Which will definitely be necessary considering Terry will play and it could be brutal if he's caught on the break. They'll definitely need quick players on the wings and Mata to get more of the ball so he should play a bit deeper. I would go with:

Cech

Ivanovic Luiz Terry Cole

Lampard Essien Mata

Ramires Drogba Sturridge


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bran is useless as a centreback. Id rather play luiz or cahill. Luiz most likely. And Bran is country miles better than Shitingwa

Jesus fucking christ, id murder someone for a non retarded winger.

Drogba starts up front, he's gonna want revenge over the last game. He'll be hungry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sup Benfica?



Seb said:


> In all seriousness, what Chelsea team would you want to see??





Vader13 said:


> Cech
> Bosingwa - Ivanovic - Terry - Cole
> Essien - Ramires
> Sturridge - Mata - Kalou (is there another winger who isn't shit?)
> ...


This is good, but I'd still start Luiz. He had one lapse tonight (that nearly cost us), but was decent otherwise. So Luiz in, Branni to right back and Bosingwa fucking out.

Drogba or Torres is still a hard one for me. Depends who is on form, or the one who isn't in the worst form knowing them two.

I don't think we will play the same against Barca. Problem tonight is we didn't know whether to stick or twist. Even after we got the goal.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kalou should go throw himself off a cliff after tonight. Sturridge next time.

BTW #EVILCHELSEACHARGE continues tonight as Chelsea beat a team coached by Jesus right before Easter :terry


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I would laugh hard if Torres started. You won't get many chances, and Drogba is more likely to take them. He's also better at holding the ball up.

Di Maria comes back from injury and gets himself another assist and probably the CL goal of the season so far. Ugh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Kalou should go throw himself off a cliff after tonight. Sturridge next time.


So true. Guy really showed why he isn't a starter. But we have no choice, because Malouda would be even more embarrassing.



redeadening said:


> BTW #EVILCHELSEACHARGE continues tonight as Chelsea beat a team coached by Jesus right before Easter :terry


My word we are evil. We also gave them some hope, but crushed it minutes later :lmao

#EVILCHELSEACHARGE


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I would hope to see Barca play 3 at the back again like they did against Milan. Alves is always just everywhere with his pace and ridiculous stamina, him up against lazy Robinho last night was probably the most one sided contest i've seen all season.

Valdes

Alves - Mascherano - Pique - Puyol

Xavi - Busquets - Iniesta

Sanchez - Messi - Cesc

plz


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

You know what happened tonight lads?

We played like idiots, to lull Barca into a false sense of security that they will butcher us, and then UNLEASH #EVILCHELSEACHARGE










"Messi? LAWLS. who the fuck is that? never heard of him, but im gonna waste his ass anyways"



Edit:

Fucking benefica. cunts wont shut up after two losses

Jesus


> “What hurts me is that we’ve knocked out better teams than this Chelsea. That’s what leaves me with a certain sense of revolt. I may be wrong but I believe Chelsea have no chance against Barcelona.”
> I’m really proud of my players. Over the two games we proved we were much the better team. I can’t understand how we’re out."


If you were the better team, you would have won atleast ONE GAME. Seriously, get over yourself with that sense of entitlement. What did you want from us? to attack like those Napoli retards when we had a lead? Do we look new?

So let me get this straight, if you cant even beat a team as 'rubbish' as Chelsea in either game, how do you expect to hold up against motherfucking Barcelona?

And another guy, Javi Garcia



> “Only one team was playing football out there.”


And only one team managed to win both those games. And one team was busy collecting all those yellow cards

Goddamn, theyre worse than Wenger


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol, Bayern will be the first world class team that Madrid play (other than Barca) in forever.

I hope Bayern fucking ruin those cunts.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Bayern/Real will be very interesting, really hope Bayern can go through, would say our chances are about 40%.Hopefully Mourinho plays Coentrao on the left and Arbeloa on the right so Ribery and Robben can destroy them.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Is it me or do Barce play the second leg at home every year, I say this every year so it must happen, corruption...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Bayern/Real will be very interesting, really hope Bayern can go through, would say our chances are about 40%.Hopefully Mourinho plays Coentrao on the left and Arbeloa on the right so Ribery and Robben can destroy them.


Bayern fan?  

Robben is the key imo, on a good day none of Madrid's fullbacks would fuck with Robben. 

I would love to see Gomez beat Messi in UCL goals just to see Madrid lose.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Barca with DAT CORRUPTION

I still think the game will come down to Mou vs Robben. Both are the difference makers in big game situations


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

redeadening said:


> You know what happened tonight lads?
> 
> We played like idiots, to lull Barca into a false sense of security that they will butcher us, and then UNLEASH #EVILCHELSEACHARGE
> 
> ...


:lmao

bayern/Real should be awesome


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

After an awful first half of the season I have to say, Cech has really stepped it up a gear in the past few months.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I was hoping for a Real/Bayern final.

Barca are 99% likely to be their, I have no idea who's winning this game though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So want Bayern to win it if Chelsea can't, which they won't. I'd love to see Bayern beat Barca in the final in their own stadium. Someone needs to knock those cunts off their pedestal. No La Liga or Champions League would be fan-fuckin-tastic.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Aye, for me, if not Chelsea, then Bayern.

Finally, a victory for the Germans


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Bayern could win but Schweinsteiger has to stay injury free. Without him Bayern aren't that good. I think they were undefeated in like 15games(approx) and had not conceeded in the league then he got injured and they fell apart. Lost afew and couldn't keep a clean sheet.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

God™;11257261 said:


> After an awful first half of the season I have to say, Cech has really stepped it up a gear in the past few months.


Agreed, but I would have liked him to come out and grabbed that cross for their goal. Was in his area, so he should have just collected it while shouting "GIMME THAT SHIT!"

lolJesus, lolGarcia, LOLBENFICA. 'to fuck outta here.

If we don't win (lol), I hope Madrid win. Only because of Mourinho, otherwise I'd have gone for Bayern. It's not an anyone but Barca for me, btw. Just love Mourinho and I really like the team that Bayern has assembled.

But we're gonna win it, so... :side:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd personally be fine with anyone winning except Uefalona, too bad I've suffered the pain of having to see them raise that trophy three times during my time as a football fan. (none of which were fair as the ref favored them heavily on each semi-final)

Chelsea should let Torres start, I can never forget the nightmare he was to Uefalona every year when he was in Atletico Madrid.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> I'd personally be fine with anyone winning except Uefalona, too bad I've suffered the pain of having to see them raise that trophy three times during my time as a football fan. (none of which were fair as the ref favored them heavily on each semi-final)
> 
> *Chelsea should let Torres start, I can never forget the nightmare he was to Uefalona every year when he was in Atletico Madrid*.


He was good back then though.

UEFAlona... I shall use this when I am angry in three weeks time :agree:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Funny thing is though, the benefica fans were chanting 'platini' when we scored the penalty


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Pablo Aimar is defo the most underrated player of all time. Killed it again tonight.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, if Barca don't win the CL, in all likelihood, they will end up with the CDR only--a trophy Xavi said he least cared about after they lost it to Madrid. I can see it coming back at them. :mourinho

I think the referees will do whatever it takes to ensure that Madrid/Barca is the final. But Munich gonna own all!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Neuer
Lahm | Holger | Boateng | Alaba
Kroos | Schweinsteiger
Robben | Muller | Ribery
Gomez
O
Benzema
Ronaldo | Ozil | Di Maria
Xabi Alonso | Granero
Coentrao | Pepe | Ramos | Arbeloa
Casillas​
Probable


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Uefalona?

I think someone got lost on their way to Goal.com :troll


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Am I the only one that thinks Bayern's front 4 is overall better than Madrid's front 4?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Now it is time for chelsea to get crushed by "Uefalona". Barcelona should win the tie easily. Chelsea have no chance.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Who made the 4-2-3-1 popular again? Rafa at Liverpool?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

4-2-3-1 has been done for ages, it's just that people used to only give formations in bands of 3 rather than four. For example, Arsenal around 03-04 went like this:

-----------Lehmann

Lauren - Toure - Campbell - Cole

--------Vieira - Gilberto

---Ljungberg - Bergkamp - Pires

-------------Henry

But people used to just say it was a flat 4-4-2 with Henry and Bergkamp up front when it really wasn't. Then if Bergkamp wasn't playing, we'd often shift Pires or Ljungberg into his position and put Wiltord out wide, then people would call it a 4-5-1 even though it was the same set-up.

Almost all formations with a back four resemble each other at certain phases anyway.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Joel said:


> Who made the 4-2-3-1 popular again? Rafa at Liverpool?


Rafa at Valencia back around 2002/2003 pioneered it really I think, but Arsenal back around 04 used a loose 4-4-2 which evolved into a 4-2-3-1. Most recently the Brazil side of around 07/08 played a sort of Diamond 4-2-3-1 too. I like the formation.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Milan can fuck off btw. They got absolutely destroyed in that second leg, and I hope they get punished for the pathetic pitch they prepared, for the second time in a row in the CL. Apparently Wenger did complain about the pitch but the referee ignored it in his match report, ridiculous. The referee had a much better game than the one in the first leg who also got two stone wall penalty decisions for Barcelona wrong, the only significant call he got wrong in this game was Ibra's penalty for the foul from Mascherano, so he has a right to be frustrated but it's also hilarious that he's now trying to be all buddy buddy with Mourinho like Pep said because he's been desperate for a Madrid move ever since he left Barcelona.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> Bayern fan?
> 
> Robben is the key imo, on a good day none of Madrid's fullbacks would fuck with Robben.
> 
> I would love to see Gomez beat Messi in UCL goals just to see Madrid lose.


Yeah I've been a Bayern fan for years, this year we have a historic chance to lift the trophy at our stadium. Will be really hard to do though, both Madrid and Barca are excellent teams.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Yay company!



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Bayern's front 4 is overall better than Madrid's front 4?


Bayern's starting 11 is better than Madrid's. But not sure about the front 4. Gomez is better than Benzema, while Ozil is better than Muller. Wingers will make the difference.

Schweinsteiger and Kroos is probably better than Alonso and any one of Khedira/Granero, unless he goes with Alonso and Sahin, which will BOSS but not sure how they'd get into rhythm, since they both want to do the same thing and that's control the game.

Defence can swing both ways. Bayern have the better Right back easily while Madrid might have the better left backs. Centre is about even imo, unless Ramos is moved to the right, which will hurt Madrid (at least until Varane is a little more experienced).

Neuer is better than Casillas on current form.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mourinho will be the difference in the tie IMO, the teams are very even on paper. He's done all this before, he'll know how to set out and stop Bayern, he did with almost with ease at Inter in 2010.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

@Hohenheim of Light
Holy shit, another Bayern fan 
I think Madrid have better centre backs than Bayern, defence is our weak point this season, imo.
Mourinho is Madrid's major advantage over Bayern despite us having arguably a better starting 11.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Joel, hopefully Barca don't have to put up with incompetent referees like last time they played Chelsea :side:




























^ lol red card

Edit:

Madrid have the better team. Alonso is better than Schweini and he's a lot better than Kroos. I would also take Benzema over Gomez every day of the week, despite Gomez's lethality in front of goal. It's all about Robben/Ribery and Ronaldo/Benzema imo, whichever duo performs better over the two legs will dictate the winner. That being said, I hope Bayern spank them.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Alonso is not better than Schweinsteiger at his best IMO.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Alonso isn't better than Schweinsteiger at all. (Well assuming Schweinsteiger is back to 100% by then) He is better than Kroos but too bad there's only one of him. Sahin is better than Kroos too (Kroos isn't playing in his natural position anyhow), but Alonso and Sahin won't play together.

Gomez is better than Benzema as a player as well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

There's not a lot between them, but Alonso's range of accurate passing and superior defensive qualities give him the edge imo. One thing's for sure though, they're arguably the two most important players for both teams.

Benzema is definitely better than Gomez though. Gomez scores slightly more goals than Benzema does (tbh, a lot of tap ins), but his overall play and involvement in the game doesn't come close to Benzema. He's the best striker in Europe atm and there isn't a more improved player around this season since he lost weight and upped his work ethic. I hope you two turn out to be right though, and me wrong.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Probably going to come down to which defence plays better over the two legs. Can see both teams winning at home, fancy this being decided on away goals.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I wouldn't say either is better than the other (Alonso and Bastian). Trying to think of what one may have on the other, but I can't. They're basically, the same.

Gomez is not better than Benzema as a player at all though. In fact, Gomez is not a spectacular player. His strength is that he knows where the goal is and he knows where to be. You don't really see much from him except goals. I'm not saying that's a bad thing, btw. If you said he is a better striker/finisher, I probably wouldn't argue with you.

Lovely pics/gifs there, Seb. :side: Question; are you worried about Chelsea _at all_?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

FA are in UEFAs pocket.

Its a conspiracy to screw chelsea. Imminent Platini screwjob in the second leg.

On the subject of Bayern, i don't want them winning it, that would make up for them not winning the league.

Would rather the Dortmund dynasty win it next year, those bavarian wankers can fuck off.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> I wouldn't say either is better than the other (Alonso and Bastian). Trying to think of what one may have on the other, but I can't. They're basically, the same.
> 
> Lovely pics/gifs there, Seb. :side: Question; are you worried about Chelsea _at all_?


Not really. Especially if you start Torres ahead of Drogba (which I expect). It might be a close game at the Bridge but I honestly don't expect Chelsea under Di Matteo to have any chance of avoiding a punishing defeat at the Camp Nou. If it's reassuring at all, Messi has 0 in 6 against Chelsea, though i'm sure you remember the 06 game at the Bridge which was when he really announced himself on the CL stage.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Not really. Especially if you start Torres ahead of Drogba (which I expect). It might be a close game at the Bridge but I honestly don't expect Chelsea under Di Matteo to have any chance of avoiding a punishing defeat at the Camp Nou. If it's reassuring at all, Messi has 0 in 6 against Chelsea, though i'm sure you remember the 06 game at the Bridge which was when he really announced himself on the CL stage.


Didn't think you would be. I'm not sure how we can beat you. Team isn't very good, having a terrible season and now have to play the best team in the world.

Yep, I remember Messi's first game against us. Terroized Del Horno. Killed his Chelsea career, tbh. Don't think it was a red card though. I'm sure he'll sort out that record against Chelsea. I remember they used to go on about him never scoring vs English, then he scores against Man Utd. Then it was he doesn't score in England! Scores at Wembley. So yeah, he'll score.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

On the Invincibles season, Arsenal used the 4-2-2-2 as well as the 4-2-3-1. As Bananas stated, people called it a loose 4-4-2. It really depended but it's the same old trick, as Bananas said.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

apparently John Terry has had a busted rib since the first leg vs benefica. but played 60 minutes vs both benefica second leg and villa.

Cant deny his heart for the team. The moment he goes off the entire defence looks lost. We NEED him to be fit vs Barca


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> FA are in UEFAs pocket.
> 
> Its a conspiracy to screw chelsea. Imminent Platini screwjob in the second leg.
> 
> ...


which popular upstart club bandwagon will you jump on next?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Juve, but they've declined since the start of the season. But i can see them becoming a significant force again

Del Piero's goal vs Inter was class though. Old bastard has still got it


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> *One thing's for sure though, they're arguably *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's amazing how many midtable clubs del piero would help

everton in particular, imagine the money from shirt sales alone.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> FA are in UEFAs pocket.
> 
> Its a conspiracy to screw chelsea. Imminent Platini screwjob in the second leg.
> 
> ...


The German league is far from over.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I can see United and Arsenal both going for del Piero honestly.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Del Piero in United's #7:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


>


Games at this level are won and lost in midfield. Whichever one of those two has less influence in the game, will impact which team wins. We all know that the forward players from both teams can bang in the goals, but only if they see enough of the ball.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I like Bayern more than Borussia but i'll hardly lose any sleep if Bayern dont win it. Budesliga is nice and all, but what I really wanna see is the nation as a true force.

Borussia looked unbelievably out of depth in Europe, which is absurd considering on a good day they can school Bayern. Next season hopefully theyre over their nerves and seriously make an impact

Here's hoping Bayern goes all the way in Europe.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

UEFAlona? lol.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jorge Jesus:



> I dont see how we lost


Well jorge, you see, the team you were playing against scored 3 goals, and you scored 1

U mad benefica :troll


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jorge see's nothing just like wenger.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I know this is a CL thread but what a fucking goal in the Schalke game! Even better than the first strike which was quite something itself


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

A third stunning strike! This game is amazing


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bilbao/Schalke putting the cl to shame again.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HOLY SHIT

Raul is on that GOAT time. It's astonishing how good this guy still is.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Another tidy finish that. 2-2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Raul really should be going to the Euro's.

FORZA ATHLETIC


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol :lol seb that pic of messi.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> :lol :lol seb that pic of messi.


He looks good in blue  haha


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DocBlue said:


> He looks good in blue  haha


Well city are about to want him at some point.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> :lol :lol seb that pic of messi.


He's so adorable.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Does he like fish sticks?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DocBlue said:


> Does he like fish sticks?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Messi might be having fun swimming with dolphins now, but in two weeks time he's gon' be swimming with BLUE SHARKS!

:terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If Terry is out injured, fuck it, might as well not even show up for the matches


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Aren't you forgetting someone? :torres


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Aren't you forgetting someone? :torres


Hopefully he picks up an injury in the Spurs game so RDM isn't even tempted to play him. Likewise Kalou.

This made me :lmao (don't watch Seb)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DhYU_znLSRk#


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> If Terry is out injured, fuck it, might as well not even show up for the matches


But you still have sideshow bob and Unibrow to pick from :terry


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If Bilbao could keep all of that squad together for 5 years or so they'd become one of the best teams in the world IMO.

I'd give my left nut to have Muniain at United, he is truly going to be something special. Work rate is absolutely phenomenal too.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

DocBlue said:


> This made me :lmao (don't watch Seb)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DhYU_znLSRk#


:lmao



WWE_TNA said:


> Jorge see's nothing just like wenger.


They are both blind. You cant blame them.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

CL Quarter finals were underwhelming but this is not necessarily a bad thing as it has set up two mouthwatering semi-final clashes (one for match quality, the other historical significance.) And all four games I get to see live so I couldn't be happier. 

The amount of talent on the field for Bayern/Madrid is going to be scary. Hopefully Robben has one or two moments of genius that help make Bayern victorious.

As it stands this could set up three awesome potential finals - Madrid vs Barca in a one off match on neutral ground, Bayern vs Barca with Bayern's home advantage or Madrid vs Chelsea with the Mourinho factor. Very intriguing.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> But you still have sideshow bob and Unibrow to pick from :terry


are you talking bout Bosingwa?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I do feel slightly sorry for Raul that he doesn't get to win any medals with Spain. Not always the most agreeable of characters, but an undoubted legend, and it's very unlucky for him that the moment he gets phased out is the moment Spain start winning medals.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Matador said:


> are you talking bout Bosingwa?












Nah not him :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We all just going to sit around and act like Bayern vs Madrid isn't tomorrow? 

I hope Bayern fucking fist them.

inb4 Robben has another game from hell.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Nervous as fuck about tomorrow, I hope Mou starts Arbeloa so Ribery can destroy him. I will be happy with a clean sheet even if it's a 0-0 ( highly unlikely, both teams will score most likely). Real has never won at Munich and I hope they don't do it tomorrow.
Hopefully the game goes like this :


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> I hope Bayern fucking fist them.


I like Madrid, but THIS. SO MUCH THIS.

Opinions if Timoschuck starts? He's one of our most underrated players and is a constant goal threat from distance.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Tymoschuck has been poor every time i've seen him play.

Robben surely has a score to settle with Madrid, he was bizarrely turfed out by Perez at a time when he has been their best player, it was not long before that when a lot of people where debating whether Robben or Messi was the best player in La Liga. That being said, I expect Ribery to have an impact tonight, though whilst I hope Bayern get a result, I expect a 2-2, perhaps Kaka to come off the bench and get a late equalizer. This game really does have a titanic feel to it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The reason Robben, Sneijder, Huntelaar all got the boot that summer, was because they bought Kaka for £60m and Ronaldo for £80m with the bank's money and they told them that they will make the money back. Still, it wasn't fair on those 3, because they were performing at Madrid. Hell, Hunter had a goal to every other game ratio and he was only there for six months!

Hope Madrid win though (devoted Mourinho fan here). Expect Bayern to take this game by the odd goal, but Madrid to get through to the final.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Robben and Ribery will be the key, if those two have a good game then Madrid will be fucked over. On their good days they should be able to destroy Arbeloa/Coentrao/Marcelo on the wings, and then feed the beast...










Also I hope Neuer has the game of his life shuts down Penaldo, because he is definitely capable of it. 

This is a titanic match and I don't think I have ever had so much support for Bayern in my entire life. FFS I feel like I'm in a pressure cooker.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

They also gave VDV the shaft the following summer and bought Ozil, even though VDV had completely outperformed and displaced Kaka from the team after he got injured around Christmas time iirc (like Ozil has also done, barring Kaka's return to form in the past 2-3 months).

Neuer could definitely prove the difference. I think he's a notch above Casillas/Valdes/Hart as the world's best keeper now. I want to face Bayern in the final, but it will be a harder game at the Allianz. The amusement of seeing Madrid lose however and my confidence in Barca in big games neutralizes that. VISCA EL BAYERN.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow. All this pro-Bayern :|

Robben and Ribery definitely the difference-makers tonight. As long as they can release Gomez a handful of times, I'm sure he'll make it count.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah i want bayern to dominate too. i enjoy bayern. and i really dont like madrid.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Goal.com doing a best of Madrid + Bayern starting 11. What would your team be?

I'd go:

Gomez
Ronaldo - Ozil - Robben
Kroos - Alonso
Boateng - Badstuber - Ramos - Lahm
Neuer​
Neuver is better than Casillas imo.
Badstuber over Pepe b/c Pepe is a cunt. Boateng back to left-back b/c that's his best position. Ramos and Lahm = self-explanatory.
Schweini isn't 100% so I chose Kroos over him.
Ronaldo is better than Ribery, Ozil better than Muller and Robben better than Di Maria.
Gomez ahead of Benzema b/c I think the team has enough midfield coverage, and want a bigger goal threat.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

So looking forward to this game. It will be a cracker, I'm sure of it. Two great attacks going head to head, but I can still see Madrid taking this game. Munich should be up for it, but I feel their beatings lately have overshadowed poor performances from the turn of the year. Robben was horribly poor against Dortmund and Ribery is yet to produce performances in 2012 he was churning out before. TBF to Madrid, if I had a choice between VdV and Ozil it would be an easy choice.

My combined XI....

Neuer
Lahm - Pepe - Ramos - Marcelo
Schweini - Alonso
Robben - Ozil - Ronaldo
Gomez​
Obviously that's just individual talent being thrown together without regard to how they would perform. Dortmund have been a better team than Munich this season and don't have as many glamour names. Neuer is the best 'keeper in the world ATM. Lahm obv. Pepe/Ramos because they're both good players even though they're cunts, particularly Pepe. Marcelo is great, one of the standout ones considering the dearth of great LBs in the world. Schweini/Alonso easy, as is the front 4 considering Benzema and Higuain are both top bracket.

Why are people acting as if Arbeloa is total shit? He's not a *great* player but he is reliable and consistent. He's a good player and has been for years now, he was probably in the top 5 Liverpool players in 08/09 which is saying a lot considering how good some of those players were that year.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd go the same as D'Angelo but with Benzema in there over Gomez.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, Arbeloa is pretty good. But I don't agree that Marcello is a good LB at all. He's great going forward but his defending is terrible.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ozil over vdV is an easy choice now, but a couple of years ago it wasn't, considering how well the latter had been playing. Besides, I was more getting at if anyone should've been sold to make way, it should've been Kaka, though obviously he had only been there for a year and came in on an enormous transfer fee.

Marcelo is an absolutely horrendous defender. Not even average, just straight up terrible. Would be one of the best left wingers in the world if he plays there because his forward threat and dribbling ability is up there with the best, but he doesn't play there. Makes an astonishing amount of mistakes, something like 8 direct goal conceding mistakes in Clasico's, just since Mourinho has taken over. I would be surprised if Marcelo starts over Coentrao.

Neuer

Arbeloa - Ramos - Badstuber - Lahm

Schweinsteiger - Alonso

Robben - Kaka - Ronaldo

Benzema


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Bananas said:


> I'd go the same as D'Angelo but with Benzema in there over Gomez.


People will disagree but I think I may know where you're coming from if you're thinking about getting the best out of Ronaldo, he (Benzema) certainly does a lot more than Gomez but can't help but think Gomez would knock them in for fun with Ozil & Robben providing service and Alonso and Schweini dictating from deep.

See where you're coming from there Seb with Lahm on the left but his link up on the right is hard to beat. Marcelo may not be great at 'traditioal' defender but hardly any full backs are these days, ironically Lahm is one of them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Marcello would probably make a decent wingback, with his defensive duties cut in half.

OH SO EXCITED.

C'mon, Mario, do me proud.









Edit:

Arbeloa is a pretty defensive FB.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Gomez knocks them in for fun, but lets be honest, most of his goals are tap ins due to the service he gets from Ribery and Robben.






Benzema also offers far more to a team, and has been scoring for fun himself. He's scored quite a few crackers this season, Van Basten would've been proud of this one:






Hopefully though, Gomez goes on a tear and Benzema has two shitty games.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Hyped for this match. I think both teams will score, but Bayern will edge it tonight.

Depends if BIG GAME Robben turns up though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I love Gomez, I would take him over Benzema. The guy has better awareness than 99% of players, he's always in the right position at the right time. 

I do agree that Benzema is more of a team player though. 

I predict that Robben will show up today, it would be foolish to assume that he doesn't. The entire Bayern team will be fired up for this game because it is the only thing they have left to win this year, and with the final in Munich they have all that much more motivation to get there. 

As good as Madrid have been, it's becoming more and more obvious that they are letting the pressure get to them and are suffering from exhaustion. Their recent games haven't necessarily been anything to gloat about seeing as Ronaldo has literally been carrying them and has been 100x times better than anyone else on the team. Only problem is that they haven't had to face a colossus like Bayern yet. I honestly believe that if Bayern can isolate Ronaldo (Schweinsteiger is very capable of doing this), then they will be able to pull this through.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's no slight on Gomez that I'd take Benzema over him. I've always had a bit of a Benzema fetish. I just love all-round footballers like him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd also prefer benzema to gomez, both are brilliant though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

They're completely different kinds of players. I guess it's down to my German bias that I like Gomez a lot more.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Robben: "Casillas took away the joy of winning the World Cup from me.. I'll take away the joy of winning the Champions League from him."


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Inb4 barca destroy real in the final while robben is at home.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> Robben: "Casillas took away the joy of winning the World Cup from me.. I'll take away the joy of winning the Champions League from him."


Would have been a good quote if it was a final or if Casillas had not won the CL already.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

robben better hope to hell he doesnt chicken shit this match like he did the dortmund game then


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Robben: "Casillas took away the joy of winning the World Cup from me.. I'll take away the joy of winning the Champions League from him."


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

apparently 3 pairs of ronaldo's boots have been stolen from the real madrid dressing room


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I've got some new boots anyone want to buy them?

But seriously how many fucking boots does he take to a game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bayern Munich (4-2-3-1): Neuer; Lahm, Boateng, Badstuber, Alaba; Luiz Gustavo, Schweinsteiger; Robben, Kroos, Ribery; Gomez

Subs: Butt, Rafinha, Contento, Pranjic, Tymoshchuk, Olic

Real Madrid (4-2-3-1): Casillas; Arbeloa, Ramos, Pepe, Coentrao; Khedira, Xabi Alonso; Di Maria, Ozil, Ronaldo; Benzema

Subs: Adan, Marcelo, Albiol, Varane, Kaka, Granero, Higuain


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

That awkward moment when Uli Hoeness' comments are made to seem relevant. He said Dortmund have no world class players. Bitter much? ique2

Chelsea, Madrid & Bayern all playing 4-2-3-1. A formation Barca love to play against. ep


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Madrid's strongest line-up, the one I was expecting. You can bet Ozil will come off for Kaka after 70 minutes or if things aren't going well at half time.

Kagawa, Gotze, Hummels not world class? ique2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Do bayern have a super small squad or something, why only 6 subs unless it's a typo.

Expected the real 11, 2-2 or 2-1 bayern win tonight.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

We've seen all sorts of bizarre tactics, from pitch sabotage to stolen boots. All we need now is for clean, honest Chelsea to come out with a performance that TYPIFIES their good natured football.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Just found out Heyneckes, the Bayern manager, was another one season wonder at Madrid, sacked 8 days after his first season. A season in which he won the Champions League btw :


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Muller's decline is very strange. A shadow of the player that was ruling it at the WC and playing really well for Munich. I remember me and Seb discussing him in the same breath as Ozil at the start of the season :kobe


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I wonder for many coaches at Madrid have been sacked after one season in which they won Silverware. I know they've gone it to Capello twice, Heyneckes, and I think it was the same story too for both Hiddink and Beenhacker too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ Del Bosque was sacked right after he won La Liga, he had also won them 2 Champions League's.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh god that was a disgrace. Especially when you consider who they replaced him with. If I remember too one of the reasons they stated was that he was 'too old'. Ridiculous.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOL. Is Webb nuts?

Edit: My bad. Ribery trying it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lmao strong dive


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

RIBERRRRRRRYYYYYYYYY 

FUCKING YESSSSSS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DAT RIBERY


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

good finish by Ribery. 1-0 :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Seb said:


> That being said, I expect Ribery to have an impact tonight


ique2

FORZA BAYERN :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

lolGomez. The further he was going away from goal, the more I knew nothing was going to happen for Bayern.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

lol what was Ramos trying to do for Bayern's goal, almost like he was trying to chest the ball away.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

It was destiny for Ribery to dive, win a penalty and for Munich to win 1-0 so Marca could print 'ROBBERY'. Damn you, Webb.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuck Gomez get into the game.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Come on Madrid!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK SO CLOSE


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kroos is absolutely running this game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol Di Maria going down every two seconds, what a fucking joke.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Madrid have been poor , TO BE FRANK. 

Jeff earning dat presenter wage.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ronaldo and Ozil have been beyond useless, di Maria can't stay on his feet long enough to do anything and i have no idea why Benzema is playing so wide. On the other side of that Robben has been anonymous for Bayern but their back 4 has been class and Kroos has been bossing the midfield. They need another goal at least imo though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, that was interesting. I'll reserve judgment until it's over.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Robben has been extremely isolated. 

Ronaldo and Ozil have been the worst players on the pitch, they've done absolutely fuck all.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Can't see Bayern keeping a clean sheet second half, they need another goal. Kroos having a good game in midfield, Alaba class too. An FB growing in stature in the game as a whole.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh fuck off.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ronaldo you lucky lucky boy.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL! GOAL!


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

gol de ozil.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Muller on. 

Bastien hasn't been himself, he should go off.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Schweini's face at being subbed was hilarious, especially when it's for Muller.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuck you Gomez.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ribery flopping like a fish out of water this half. 

Gomez should have absolutely buried his chance, terrible miss.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Too many players didn't show up for this game tbh. Gonna make the 2nd leg very interesting though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOMEEEZZZZZZZ YESSSSSSSSS AWWWWWWW YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

GOMEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ 

About fucking time


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FUCK THIS SHIT!

Not that worried, though. We have one away goal which should come in handy in second round.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ahahahahahaha coentrao worth 30 mil + garay :lmao :lmao :lmao been embarrassed all night.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Gomez dat poacher.

Higuain asking for the card and Webb gives it to him. :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gomez makes up for the earlier miss. wooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Bayern winning this is deserved.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

YES YES YES YES


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Still all to play for , fancy Madrid in the second leg.

Lots of disapointing performances from a lot of players , especially Penaldo.

Thought Webb had a decent game in a tough period for officials.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Did anyone see this guy on the pitch?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, he got the assist.

Okay, now back to supporting Madrid until Clasico's over.

Also, let's hear for the fullbacks. LAHM and ALABA. Both were awesome tonight.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> Did anyone see this guy on the pitch?


Oh yeah I saw him He's the guy that missed that sitter :mourinho


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Coentrao with a legit 0/10 display. Should've been even worse when he wasn't punished for taking out Gomez in the box at 1-1. Absolutely raped by Lahm and Robben all night long.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyone else notice how Ronaldo moved from right wing to left wing in the final quarter because Lahm was fucking bossing him all game? 

Lahm was MOTM, what a fucking display.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill will be here once he is finished fapping.

As I said, Bayern to win by the odd goal. But I also said that Madrid will still go through and I stick to that.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Ronaldo outclassed by the best full back on the pitch - not Lahm, but Alaba, whenever Ronaldo switched over he was owned by Lahm too. Alaba and Gustavo were all over Ronaldo all night, didn't give him an inch. Lahm's assist for the Gomez goal was brilliant. Wouldn't give Munich much hope at the Bernabeu if Madrid weren't playing a Clasico on the weekend, so it will be interesting to see the outcome in the 2nd leg. Helps that Munich aren't winning the league either in the BuLi so will field a weakened side in the league, they'll be fresh.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Alaba was brilliant but I still think Lahm was better.



EGame said:


> Anyone else notice how Ronaldo moved from right wing to left wing in the final quarter because Lahm was fucking bossing him all game?


Where he proceeded to get bossed by Alaba. Kewl.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

EGame said:


> Did anyone see this guy on the pitch?


Yes, he gave a sweet assist that might save us in the return match. But yeah, otherwise, most of the team were having an off-night. Ronaldo was pretty much non-existent outside of the goal and Coentrao almost fucked up with what could have been a penalty.

Hoping for a better performance next round. And may Chelsea get to the final, when was the last time Chelsea and Real ever had a match? I've never seen that happen for the decade+ I've been a football fan.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lahm narrowly takes MotM over Kroos. Alaba immense too. Bayern bossed the midfield, even with an under par Schweini, which is where games are won and lost at this level. Away goal could prove key here, Madrid didn't deserve it, but it'll be tough for Bayern to get anything in Spain.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> *Yes, he gave a sweet assist that might save us in the return match.* But yeah, otherwise, most of the team were having an off-night. Ronaldo was pretty much non-existent outside of the goal and Coentrao almost fucked up with what could have been a penalty.
> 
> Hoping for a better performance next round. And may Chelsea get to the final, when was the last time Chelsea and Real ever had a match? I've never seen that happen for the decade+ I've been a football fan.


You mean that lucky pass after missing a one on one chance? ique2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Yes, he gave a sweet assist that might save us in the return match. But yeah, otherwise, most of the team were having an off-night. Ronaldo was pretty much non-existent outside of the goal and Coentrao almost fucked up with what could have been a penalty.
> 
> Hoping for a better performance next round. And may Chelsea get to the final, when was the last time Chelsea and Real ever had a match? I've never seen that happen for the decade+ I've been a football fan.


Only time I remember a Chelsea vs Madrid match was in the 1998 Super Cup. Gus Poyet scoring the winner


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> You mean that lucky pass after missing a one on one chance? ique2


Only thing that matter is that it was a GOOOOOOALLLLLLL!!! 



Joel said:


> Only time I remember a Chelsea vs Madrid match was in the 1998 Super Cup. Gus Poyet scoring the winner


Well, that's a long ass time. 14 years later with completely different teams, I'd be very excited for this match! Hope it becomes the final!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Well, that's a long ass time. 14 years later with completely different teams, I'd be very excited for this match! Hope it becomes the final!


Yes, me too. Clean and honest Chelsea have already got Barca beaten, so we're in the final. It's up to you to turn it around next week.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Good game, I'm really glad Bayern got the win. 

Unfortunately I don't think they did enough, it's really a tough call though because Real Madrid have been poor at home as of late. I pray Bayern are able to pull it off though but that 1 goal they conceded by some of the worst defending you will ever see may come back to haunt them.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I must say, since Alaba has been moved back to the FB position he has been quality for Bayern. Really like the look of him, and he's only 19! They've got some really good players beneath the stars and egos of your Riberys and Robbens. Still not as good a unit as BVB, but they'll be closer next season. BVB will surely go beyond group stages in the CL next year, so BuLi could get even more interesting.

Madrid were as poor as I've seen them this season. No structure whatsoever, something you don't usually see in a Madrid side under Mou. Surely they can't be as poor as this vs Barca or Bayern again, if Gomez was more clinical it would have been 3 or 4-1. Note on Coentrao, he started the 2nd half much better and I thought he might have kicked on. Yeah, didn't work out. Abysmal.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Outstanding game of football, well at least extremely exciting anyway. Ribery was my man of the match, incredibly influential throughout even though his diving and general referee pandering was embarrassing. Didn't think Lahm was that good in the first half but he was immense in the second.

Ronaldo looked up for it in the first quarter but then went into ghost mode as usual, it wasn't a case of defenders marking him well, he just lacked inspiration. He did get an important assist however so I can't say he had a terrible game. Robben was always a threat on the ball but was not at his best, still a big threat though to get an away goal out of nowhere. 

Supremely tense viewing, jumped up and down for the Munich goals, just hope they've done enough. And next week I don't have to watch on a stream either so I can sit back an enjoy the sight of Ronaldo flopping on a proper sized screen.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> Yes, me too. Clean and honest Chelsea have already got Barca beaten, so we're in the final. It's up to you to turn it around next week.


I think we will, last time Bayern knocked us out was by a last minute away goal by Van Bommel, so I hope this year, it'll be the opposite of that. (looking back, can't believe it's already 5 years!)

And I believe in Chelsea, hopefully the ref will be fair and Chelsea bring their absolute best!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah I hope for a fair ref too, not like the Howard Webb tonight who didn't award Gomez a penalty after he was taken out by Coentrao and didn't send off Marcelo after he just decided to boot Muller in the leg when the ball was well gone in an act stereotypically violent of Madrid under Mourinho.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Madrid have a moutain to climb tbh. It's not gonna be easy at all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

a 1 goal deficit is hardly a mountain especially when they're coming back home for the next leg. If i were Mou i wouldn't be too disappointed with the result, an away goal and only 1 goal to claw back isn't bad at all.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

It's hardly a mountain as I'm sure they expect to win at home. It means that the tie is wide open now though whereas at 1-1 you definitely fancied Madrid to prevail. Second leg is going to be incredibly tense, can't wait.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Come to think of it. What if Bayern scored first? To me that's a mountain to climb lol.. Did you see the expression on Mourinho's face after the goal? Damn, even the great one knows that it isn't gonna be an easy ride at all.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I would fucking love Real & Barca to go out, not sure which one I'd like to go out more. I'd love to see Bayern win the thing but I don't really care for Chelsea, hate Barca (fap fap) with a passion right now.



Abk92 said:


> Come to think of it. What if Bayern scored first? To me that's a mountain to climb lol.. Did you see the expression on Mourinho's face after the goal? Damn, even the great one knows that it isn't gonna be an easy ride at all.


Real would only need to score two. That's not a mountain at all, win 2-1 at home even after going a goal down. Teams overturn that deficit week in week out across the globe.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Next week depends on what happens between Barca and Chelsea. There is the Clasico and Jose would be in a awkward predicament.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bayern vs Barca would be the better game to watch but Madrid / Barca would be more dramatic and heated. Can't fathom Chelsea making the final unless the likes of Mata, Drogba and Ramires play out of their skin and all their defenders suddenly become world class.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Real would only need to score two. That's not a mountain at all, win 2-1 at home even after going a goal down. Teams overturn that deficit week in week out across the globe.


2 to level, 3 to win ;D


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm completely overwhelmed right now. Alaba and Lahm were immense, Gustavo was surprisingly good, Kroos was world class as were Ribery and Gomez. It was disgusting of Webb to only give a yellow card to Marcelo and not award the penalty to Gomez after Coentrao(lmao, knew he was bad defensively but this was hilarious)took him down.Will be tough at Madrid, but we've got nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Madrid wont keep a clean sheet at home.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

EGame said:


> Madrid wont keep a clean sheet at home.


That's a well known fact.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Marcelo always seems to make dangerous tackles when it's last minute and they're losing.

Bayern haven't got this just yet.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I wonder how much Alaba's price tag went up after that match? Cuz there are some teams out there that could use a quality left back. ep 

I'm not even thinking about tomorrows game tbh (I'm probably going to eat my words knowing my luck) but I feel like we should have this in the bag (no hate Chelsea fans).


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Dani Alves, just chillin'. I had a chance to get (apparently top notch) tickets for this, but £500 a pop is too much.

Chelsea 1-3 Barcelona ep






sturridge :lmao


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gomez !!!

Can't wait for tonight game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

EGame said:


> *I wonder how much Alaba's price tag went up after that match? Cuz there are some teams out there that could use a quality left back*. ep
> 
> I'm not even thinking about tomorrows game tbh (I'm probably going to eat my words knowing my luck) but I feel like we should have this in the bag (no hate Chelsea fans).


BUT YOU'RE GETTING JORDI ALBA!~


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

+ Alaba is not for sale.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Anybody know if John Terry is playig?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope so.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> BUT YOU'RE GETTING JORDI ALBA!~












innnn for repeat.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I imagine Terry will play. Otherwise you're looking at Bosingwa-Ivanovic-Cahill-Cole. Oh my.



Renegade™ said:


> BUT YOU'RE GETTING JORDI ALBA!~


Alves wants Bale though :jay2


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

2 - Chelsea are the only side that Pep Guardiola's Barcelona have played but never beaten. Bastion

Via Opta Sports. This true? Want Chelsea to win, but them winning the whole thing would be disastrous.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> 2 - Chelsea are the only side that Pep Guardiola's Barcelona have played but never beaten. Bastion
> 
> Via Opta Sports. This true? Want Chelsea to win, but them winning the whole thing would be disastrous.


They drew both times in 2009 0-0 at the nou camp and 1-1 at the bridge.


On Bale to barca? i'd love to see that happen.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> 2 - Chelsea are the only side that Pep Guardiola's Barcelona have played but never beaten. Bastion
> 
> Via Opta Sports. This true? Want Chelsea to win, but them winning the whole thing would be disastrous.


It's true, but we've only played them 2 times under Pep. They'll beat us at the Camp Nou this year, but it will be in vein as we are going through :torres

Disastrous? Are you trying to say you're finishing 4th, Mags? :hmm:

Here's a question: If Iniesta's shot went over, would Barcelona be the Barcelona that they are today?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Really interested to see what our starting line up will be, I don't think Pep will play the starting XI and will rest some players for the Clasico. 

I think it will be along the line of 

*Valdes 
Alves Masch Pique/Puyol Adriano 
Busi
Xavi Cesc
Alexis Messi Cuenca/Pedro *​
Cuenca has been awesome as of late and I would like to see him start and rest Pedro for the Clasico. I think Iniesta will be benched too and will only come on second half if we are down. If we are up and in a confortable position by the second half I expect Xavi will be subbed of for Thiago or Keita.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i cant see anything other than a barca fisting. chelsea's latest "resurgence" is incredibly overrated and guys with guys like cahill and meireles possibly playing, xavi will be having a field day linking with messi.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The formation barca play will be intresting.

What will chelsea play

Ivanovic
Terry
Cahill
Cole

Ramires
Mikel?
Lamps
Meireles?
Mata

Torres (It should be drogba but he started vs spurs and i can't see di matteo starting him tonight and against arsenal)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Madrid will crush Bayern at home.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

lol that Bayern team will be crushed by absolutely no-one.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Real Madrid have played 6 games against top teams this season (Barca and Bayern) 

4 losses, 2 draws.

Place your bets on them crushing any top team.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll be sure to get back to you when they win 4-1.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

They might win if they play Ronaldo this time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not if lahm or alalalalalalalalaba are playing.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> I'll be sure to get back to you when they win 4-1.


Ronaldo hat-trick?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

If I was to guess the Barca line up:

Valdes

Alves Masch Pique Adriano

:xavi :busquets :andres

:sanchez :messi edro

Only change I can see from that is Cuenca in for Pedro. Possibly Puyol in for Adriano, though I expect Puyol to be saved for El Clasico. Maybe Cesc will play if Xavi isn't 100%. 

in b4 i'm totally wrong.

Rockhead and redeadening have already run away in fear, so Joel, your boys are gonna take one hell of a beating ique2


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll stand shoulder to shoulder with Joel. The clean, honest Chelsea will take down the cheating UEFAlona :torres :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:sad:

I'll be here no matter what.

I'd fancy Drogba against that back two. Only thing is, we have to get the ball first :hmm:

Edit: Thata boy, sXe! (Y)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mr. Shakira will have Drogba in his pocket all night. ique2


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joel said:


> It's true, but we've only played them 2 times under Pep. They'll beat us at the Camp Nou this year, but it will be in vein as we are going through :torres
> 
> *Disastrous? Are you trying to say you're finishing 4th, Mags?* :hmm:
> 
> Here's a question: If Iniesta's shot went over, would Barcelona be the Barcelona that they are today?







Not sure why you're so confident Spurs will get it, especially after destroying them on Sunday :torres

Chelsea to go though and lose the final plz. :terry tears and all that.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd be surprised if Chelsea did it to be fair. Arsenal were thrashed in the first half last year and we only persevered in the second half because we had balls and ability. Chelsea will have the balls, but will they be able to keep the ball and use it as efficiently as you have to vs Barca? I doubt it. Their resurgence has been overrated, but you still have to give them credit. They have got away with quite a few poor performances and decisions going their way, but it's still impressive to turn it around as they have. All I'm interested tonight is Chelsea chasing the ball all game, they'll be knackered if that happens.

On 4th place, don't assume Arsenal are finishing 3rd either - the remaining 4 games could go as badly as they could go smoothly. I fancy Spurs to take it after a bit of deliberation purely because of Newcastle having a tough run in. All have their +s and -s atm.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> I'd be surprised if Chelsea did it to be fair. Arsenal were thrashed in the first half last year and we only persevered in the second half because we had balls and ability. Chelsea will have the balls, but will they be able to keep the ball and use it as efficiently as you have to vs Barca? I doubt it. Their resurgence has been overrated, but you still have to give them credit. They have got away with quite a few poor performances and decisions going their way, but it's still impressive to turn it around as they have. All I'm interested tonight is Chelsea chasing the ball all game, they'll be knackered if that happens.


Completely different teams are Arsenal and Chelsea. Different characteristics, different styles, different everything. If we look at what you did and try to implement it to our style, we'll lose easily. We have to go out there and do our own thing. Something that has worked against Barca a lot in the past. But this is an older Chelsea team and a different Barca team, so will it work today? We have to see.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...uardiola-knows-how-he-has-won-so-many-matches

C'mon, #CLEANANDHONESTCHELSEACHARGE


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...uardiola-knows-how-he-has-won-so-many-matches
> 
> C'mon, #CLEANANDHONESTCHELSEACHARGE


time for barca fans to make another video of 12 half shouts for penalties :troll


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Dunno if it's only me but I've a strange feeling that we, The Blues, will go on to win this competition. Di Matteo's gonna pull the unexpected.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...uardiola-knows-how-he-has-won-so-many-matches
> 
> C'mon, #CLEANANDHONESTCHELSEACHARGE


He's so mad lolz. You can see the pressure eating away at him day by day.

He's going to have a brain aneurysm if he loses Clasico and then gets eliminated in the CL next week. 

from this 










to this 










:cool2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> Dunno if it's only me but I've a strange feeling that we, The Blues, will go on to win this competition. Di Matteo's gonna pull the unexpected.


Let's just think about getting the clean honest win over Barca first :terry


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree Joel, but I still feel Barca are one of few teams that usually require one normal rule to beat them - being able to use the ball efficiently and keeping it when in possession to beat them. There are a lot of other games where you can still pick up wins if you don't but it's unlikely against Barca unless you put in a super amazing defensive performance and invite pressure. Both teams will go about it in different ways, (AFC&CFC) yes, but I feel the same fundamental things to beat Barca still need to be applied.

If honest Chelsea get through they'll win the UCL with a :terry goal


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Will he rotate the team he put at sunday? after such a convincing win you would think maybe not but robbie loves a tinker!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cech, Ivanović, Cahill, Terry, Cole, Lampard, Mikel, Meireles, Ramires, Mata, Drogba

Packing that midfield.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Wanted Essien to be in midfield ahead of Mikel. But let's see how this works out.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Barcelona line-up (official): Valdes - Alves Mascherano Puyol Adriano - Xavi Busquets Iniesta - Alexis Messi Cesc

Puyol ahead of Pique with El Clasico coming up surprised me. Other than that, expected this line-up, left-wing was a toss up between Cesc, Cuenca and Pedro.



> Kerry Dixon on BBC World Service: "Chelsea have got a chance. They are playing the best team on the planet but it's football. Who would have given Wigan a chance at Arsenal on Monday. They will be looking to take a result to the Nou Camp. Chelsea fans are upbeat following a good run of form.
> 
> "Di Matteo is in the running for the Chelsea job. You have to give him a lot of credit. He went in there and transformed the team. They are progressing well. The majority of football fans will be writing Chelsea off but if he gets team selection right who's to say they won't be going to the Nou Camp with a lead.
> 
> *"If you took Lionel Messi out of the Barca side and put him in Chelsea's who's to say Chelsea wouldn't be favourites?"*


ique2 ique2 ique2


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Messi has so far this season scored as many goals (63) as Chelsea's top-6 scorers Sturridge-Lampard-Mata-Drogba-Torres-Kalou.

That stat kind of blew my mind.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Unpredictable game. Can't wait.

Chelsea is just that much of an enigma, I am not too sure what to expect. Their midfield however, doesn't help their chances. Head is saying 3-1 for Barcelona. So I'll go with that instinct.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

eddiefan said:


> Messi has so far this season scored as many goals (63) as Chelsea's top-6 scorers Sturridge-Lampard-Mata-Drogba-Torres-Kalou.
> 
> That stat kind of blew my mind.


 
:messi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK SO CLOSE


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We look TERRIBLE is defence, what the fuck is this.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:terry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cesc :lol

Same ow bawsar, awways chaytin


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cesc is so much fail.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

So help us GOD.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chelsea with the stoke tactics.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright... come on Chelsea, stick it to 'em!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

dat move by Iniesta holy shit.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Chelsea parking the bus.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

That indy midget Messi sure can use his head.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Getting bored now, someone fucking score.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Is Drogba serious?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Drogba is such a big softy.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

This Drogba thing is hilarious and embarassing at the same time.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

take old man Drogba to a fucking hospital, the guy can't stay on his feet for 2 seconds.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

He's making busquets look like duncan ferguson.


----------



## Serbinator (Jan 3, 2012)

EGame said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> take old man Drogba to a fucking hospital, the guy can't stay on his feet for 2 seconds.


He can't even take a drink without dropping the bottle either :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol cesc again, why don't they for once just smash it in.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mikel being blown off the ball by Messi, embarrassing.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Ah, Fabregas should have scored that tbh.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cole is in boss mode tonight I gotta say. MOTM thus far for me. Fab had two glorious chances though. Should have scored at least 1 of them


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you Cole, Thank you Cole, Thank you Cole, Thank you Cole!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

If Fabregas could shoot this tie would already be over.

Drogba is fucking pathetic, his play acting is so bad.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Adrian chiles soon, time to mute.

Agreed jimmy or if the chances fell to messi or iniesta.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

hahahahaha this is beyond hilarious right now.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Drogba..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Drogba has been a disgrace.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao 2 minutes? 

Drogba has been lying down by himself for at least 5.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Drogba... enough is enough!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Drogba is an inspiration <3


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DIDIERRRRRRRR


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DROGBA


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

AHAHAH gotta love football.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

YEH BUDDY YES YES YES !!! !!! !!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

CHELSEA CHARGE!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

You see?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Drogbaaaaa!


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

GREAT ball from Ramires!


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, Messi is the GOAT :troll


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DROGBA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Oooooooohhhhh shit son! 

:terry :torres


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CLEAN AND HONEST CHELSEA WINNING


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't care what happens by the end. I have NEVER celebrated a goal like that. GODBA IS SO GOOD


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

#thanksleo :terry


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Chelsea do nothing I said they need to and lead :terry

Awful defending by Barca for that goal, they never looked comfortable in the very few times Chelsea showed some ambition. Set up for a cracking 2nd half here.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The cleanest and most honest player scores.

I think football should just be 45 mins. The game should just end now.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Agreed Joel. In that, no need for a second leg


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Loving the score right now!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> The cleanest and most honest player scores.
> 
> I think football should just be 45 mins. The game should just end now.


This. Drogba has sustained too many injuries. Game needs to end. And while we're at it, we don't need a 2nd leg


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> The cleanest and most honest player scores.
> 
> I think football should just be 45 mins. The game should just end now.












:torres


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

my pooper has been fucking flapping all first half.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

YES!

Just end the damn match now.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

cant believe im actually supporting chelsea right now


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Loved it when Puyol said to JT "Look, my hand hurts" so JT squeezes it and say's " What,this one" ...look on Puyols face was priceless.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ronsterno1 said:


> my pooper has been fucking flapping all first half.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Where did all those Barcelona fans go? :troll


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

They'll be back soon..


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We only need 1 away goal, and I'm convinced we will be set. 

Fuck Drogba and his world class trolling.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What the fuck sanchez brah?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks like its going to be one of those nights for Barca.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Barca could've scored 3 or 4 if the finish was up to par.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pathetic from Sanchez really.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Alexis & Cesc have both had two straight-forward opportunities. Alexis hit the bar which wasn't that easy of a chance and Cesc needed an extra bit of power in that chip in the 1st half. They'll create more. 4 good chances spurned, Chelsea have had 1 and taken it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> Alexis & Cesc have both had two straight-forward opportunities. Alexis hit the bar which wasn't that easy of a chance and Cesc needed an extra bit of power in that chip in the 1st half. They'll create more. 4 good chances spurned, Chelsea have had 1 and taken it.


If Cesc wasn't the worst finisher in the world we could be up by 2 or 3 goals right now. ique2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank god Sanchez is off.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Drogba is such a piece of shit. What a miserable cunt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EGame said:


> Drogba is such a piece of shit. What a miserable cunt.


:busquets


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

EGame said:


> Drogba is such a piece of shit. What a miserable cunt.


:busquets 


Forza chelsea!! I cant believe i am seeing this


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Game over, see you at the camp nou.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

They'll get Iniesta'd in a few secs.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Drogba tonight: 










Dude spent half the bloody match on the floor. Must still have a grudge from 2009.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

FFS...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ARE U FUCKING ME


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I just celebrated like we scored a second! WOW


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! We win at Stamford Bridge! Barca, watch us defend like Inter at Nou Camp!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:busquets

Well that was humorous.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

How have we not scored? Unbelievable. Complete dominance. Fair play to Chelsea though, no doubt RDM should be getting the job. We'll turn it round at the Camp Nou though :


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well done, Chelsea. Iniesta was shit tonight.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Every Barca fan had a Mini heart attack right at the end.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

RDM I WANT YOUR BABIES


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

that was the longest 90 mins of my life...until next week.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Chelsea deserved to lose 4-0. I swear to god the run of luck Chelsea are having recently is unholy.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh my god, that was not expected. Chelsea were dammm lucky. Forza drogba, forza chelsea


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Well Fuck.....fuck fuck fuck, it's ok we should defeat chelsea next week at Camp Nou


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice match for a someone who has no favourite team. Although I love Barca, I do not follow the Spanish competition and just watch for Messi/Xabi etc.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

I just had a Daniel Bryan "Yes" moment.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Feels as good as taking a shit after a long day of feeling 'hard'.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Very clean and honest.

Had to ride a lot of luck, but you need it in this competition. I just hope we haven't used it all. Would have loved a second, but we didn't really deserve the first, so can't be picky. Just so happy didn't concede an away goal.

Camp Nou is going to be scary as fuck though. Let's see.


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm a United supporter, but that was great. I haven't enjoyed a game like that since 8-2 Arsenal. Cahill and Terry used their brains vs. Messi. Care about the possession- If you can't score, what's the point? Well in Chelsea. Didier lol, legend. Dider was just making up for all the diving Barcelona do. 

No away goal was crucial for Chelsea.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!? I havn't been so happy with a football result... ever! This trumps Exeter drawing at OT it really does. Even if we don't go through, thank you Chelsea for this incredible result


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

When you're a club battling to make top four of the league playing against one of the best teams of all time you need luck. Barca were always going to dominate. Glad to get the win, but we should probably pack the lube for the trip to Spain.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Very clean and honest.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Drogba spends more time on his back than all your mothers.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Seb said:


> How have we not scored? Unbelievable. Complete dominance. Fair play to Chelsea though, no doubt RDM should be getting the job. We'll turn it round at the Camp Nou though :


exactly, how we didn't score was shocking....especially at the end. That ending cuenca miss is going to give me nightmares....ugh.

It's ok next week we will beat chelsea. And beat madrid in the clasico this weekend.

:messi:messi:messi:messi


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets :busquets 



:troll


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bananas said:


> *Chelsea deserved to lose 4-0.* I swear to god the run of luck Chelsea are having recently is unholy.


No they didn't.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Complete dominance from Barca, did everything a part from score.

Can't see Chelsea holding out at the Camp Nou.

Drogba is the biggest troll in the game.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Doesn't matter if Chelsea were dominated - they took their chance and Barca didn't take their multiple ones, simple as that. Chelsea's heart and overall defending was good tonight, particularly Ramires and Cole down that side restricting Dani Alves for a lot of it. Barca's finishing was profligate as it can often be when they need to be clinical. Doesn't matter all that much as I can't see them getting much at the Camp Nou, if anything at all. Barca should progress without a huge amount of trouble if I'm being brutally honest. 

RDM shouldn't get the job. He is playing what Chelsea know at the moment, and is a bit of a 'yes man'. For the short term he is great - but if they want to go to the next step as a football club they need a different manager.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

And fuck drogba tbh..... he's still pissed about 2009.

:andres:andres:andres


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Thumbs up to the ref. He had a good match.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Complete dominance from Barca, did everything a part from score.
> 
> Can't see Chelsea holding out at the Camp Nou.
> 
> Drogba is the biggest troll in the game.


Drogba is a fucking hero. All these oh barcelona will win next week every cunt was saying they would win tonight do me a favour. We battled well and defended the best we have in years, when you defend like that and finish what was your only real chance then you deserve to win the game.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Absolute fair play to Di Matteo. I'm no way a Chelsea fan but he's totally spun them around from the rut they were in when AVB got fired. Surely he's gotta get the full time job soon.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

DFUSCMAN said:


> And fuck drogba tbh..... he's still pissed about 2009.
> 
> :andres:andres:andres


fuck that balding bastard iniesta. Barca didnt get the notorious slice of luck they normally get against us for a change, deal with it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I hope not hear excuses from barcelona like last time against milan, they were beaten cause they were not clinical


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Chelsea deserved to lose 4-0. I swear to god the run of luck Chelsea are having recently is unholy.


I completely disagree. Aside from Drogba being a massive shit cunt who can fuck right off with his embarrassing antics. 

Chelsea looked like the best defensive team in the world today, they were fantastic, and were extremely frustrating to play against. It's astonishing to think how good Chelsea defended after their defence was basically a wide open hole when AVB was in charge. 

With that being said, we weren't anything special...reminded me of the Barca earlier on the season away from home, just lacking killer instinct.

Camp Nou is a different titan to face though. This tie is far from over. 

Cesc Fabregas....just so much facepalm with this guy. So much fail, so much embarrassment, zero finishing abilities, poor first touch, and aside from one good pass to Sanchez (who fucked up immensely) was a complete disaster. This is the guy who we were hoping would lead us with his EPL experience, yet he was the worst player on the pitch by 1000 miles.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

On a brighter note this means Chelsea will surely rest some players for the CL game now, they'll be exhausted but they'll get a nice confidence boost from this you would have thought.

Cesc is a great finisher. Scoring goals for fun earlier in the season. Sanchez missed as many as him and had an equally as bad game. EPL experience means nothing at Barca. An outstanding player regardless.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

EGame said:


> I completely disagree. Aside from* Drogba being a massive shit cunt who can fuck right off with his embarrassing antics.
> *
> Chelsea looked like the best defensive team in the world today, they were fantastic, and were extremely frustrating to play against. It's astonishing to think how good Chelsea defended after their defence was basically a wide open hole when AVB was in charge.
> 
> ...


He is not as bad as :busquets 

:troll


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

D'Angelo said:


> RDM shouldn't get the job. He is playing what Chelsea know at the moment, and is a bit of a 'yes man'. For the short term he is great - but if they want to go to the next step as a football club they need a different manager.


Kinda agree with this. RDM is doing great at the moment but when the new season starts I can't see him taking Chelsea to a title winning season or anything If Im going to be honest. He's doing a great job atm because well let's face it The Chelsea big guns wanted AVB out and now he's gone theres more harmony amongest the team. If they keep RDM on next year I see them staying competing for 4th again when they should be competing for the title or at least 3rd with ease with the quality they have


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Kinda agree with this. RDM is doing great at the moment but when the new season starts I can't see him taking Chelsea to a title winning season or anything If Im going to be honest. He's doing a great job atm because well let's face it The Chelsea big guns wanted AVB out and now he's gone theres more harmony amongest the team. *If they keep RDM on next year I see them staying competing for 4th again when they should be competing for the title or at least 3rd with ease with the quality they have*


The quality they have is not great tbh.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good. Barca missed 3/4 chances they would normally of scored but help from the crossbar&post and a Fabregas miss kick. 
Everything about Chelsea this game is what I hate about football. 11 men behind a ball and have their only ambition to hit the opposition on the counter-attack. A club of Chelsea size (being a top premier league club) should be trying to go pound for pound, blow for blow with another big club. I miss the days of teams trying to out score one another not having a game soley based on tactics.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chelsea absolutely deserved to win, for all Barca's possession they lacked the end product they normally have. Messi was no better than Ronaldo was yesterday. Ashley Cole was absolutely superb. Chelsea to me (in the first half) looked the more dangerous team, and I don't think they should have went as defensive as they did, there were more goals in that game for Chelsea, they couldn't handle Drogba at all.

Like Madrid though, Barca will win comforably at home, 4-1 or 5-1 IMO.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Samoon said:


> The quality they have is not great tbh.


compared to previous years maybe not, but still more quality then 90% of teams out there.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Not surprised about the result, Barcelona usually bottle it in England. :terry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Samoon said:


> The quality they have is not great tbh.


More ability there than the current teams around them I'd say. City & United are the only teams in the Premier league with better ability than them overall right now i'd say


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Good job RvP went 'round to the Barca hotel, eh? Obviously signing a Barca contract in an Arsenal jersey accompanied by Andre Santos.

Chelsea were obviously negative, probably more than they should have done, but you're delusional if you think they should have gone out and attack Barca because they'd kill you. Chelsea obviously wanted to stop Barca from getting an away goal. All it needs now is a goal from Chelsea and the task for Barca becomes harder. It's not likely they'll go through, but it's not impossible.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Samoon said:


> He is not as bad as :busquets
> 
> :troll


Even Busi was telling Drogba to get up. You know it's bad when....:busquets


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I bought my dad the Chelsea top for Xmas. He wore it for the first time on Sunday. We raped Spurs. And he wore it for the second time tonight - we won.

JOEL'S DAD bringing dat luck!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ronsterno1 said:


> compared to previous years maybe not, but still more quality then 90% of teams out there.


The think is the player you depend on are old already, they have the experience but they wont be able to play much longer, they dont have the stamina, that is why you are currently 6th in premier. You need younger players.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ronsterno1 said:


> fuck that balding bastard iniesta. Barca didnt get the notorious slice of luck they normally get against us for a change, deal with it.


Chelsea's defending was world class today, but the cuenca and pedro misses at the end to sanchez playing his worst game in a while, to fabregas playing horribly, we were very unlucky.

Luck and skill are two completely different animals. We dominated possession and chelsea scores a cheap goal and we had tons of chances that we flat out missed.

Facing us at the camp nou is going to be a different animal for chelsea next week. I'm expecting us to win easily. 
But RDM should get the job....his managing after taking over for AVB has been exceptional.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

We were supposed to be smashed??

But we got the win. Tie is not over by a long shot, but we done more than most teams against Barcelona, so we can hold our heads up high atm.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

EGame said:


> Even Busi was telling Drogba to get up. You know it's bad when....:busquets


He is still angry about the 2009 game, cant blame him though, his dives were understandable.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good. Barca missed 3/4 chances they would normally of scored but help from the crossbar&post and a Fabregas miss kick.
> Everything about Chelsea this game is what I hate about football. 11 men behind a ball and have their only ambition to hit the opposition on the counter-attack. A club of Chelsea size (being a top premier league club) should be trying to go pound for pound, blow for blow with another big club. I miss the days of teams trying to out score one another not having a game soley based on tactics.


I know you're trolling but :lmao :lmao :lmao

Hoping for injuries galore in el clasico


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

YES!YES!YES!

I was happy with just a 0-0 draw, but this is great. I thought it was perfect that Drogba got the goal, cause of what happened 3 years ago.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Making a momentary return just to say how happy I was watching today's game. Never imagined Cahill to defend that well in his life. Terry and Cahill worked real hard. Thought Ramires was great as well, and can't thank Cole enough for saving the ball off the line. Drogba was trolling like fuck, but in the end he got the goal that matters. And apart from that he did do some great hold up play at the very little times we got the ball off Barca. Barca were very poor with their free kicks, and Messi got crowded out a lot. Barca did have some great chances, but Fabregas is a fucking moron. Deserves that for calling us long ball Blues. Oh well, next week we will still lose the tie against Barca. Only thing that can change my mind is if somehow we got an early away goal, but I don't see it happening. I'll be happy as long as we defend with our skins next week, was very proud of the D today.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He's right, it is depressing watching ultra negative football, but there's nothing wrong with admitting you're inferior and parking 9 behind the ball if gets you the result, so fair play to Chelsea, that tactic usually doesn't come off but they rode their luck and buried their only chance. Poor performance from Barcelona, but still dominated from start to finish, Messi the only one creating anything and it usually took 3 or 4 players or a desperation lunge to stop him, Iniesta isolated on the left, Cesc pathetic, Xavi going through the motions. Sanchez and Pedro both unlucky not to score, hopefully Chelsea have used up their luck because I can't see them not losing at the Camp Nou.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Didn't expect that to happen. Two of the three players I had expected to have a good game were just terrible (Sanchez & Iniesta). The win itself should give Chelsea the confidence to finish 4th, imo. Along with a FA Cup win. But they are going to probably have to prepare for the worst in Spain. Hopefully they prove me wrong, like they did tonight. Would honestly rather watch Bayern Munich vs Chelsea, or Real Madrid vs Chelsea. However, Barcelona vs Bayern Munich also seems like a great, great match. Just steer clear of a El Clasico derby.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, didn't see Chelsea coming out with the win today.

Still think they need an away goal in Barcelona to make the final.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Not surprised about the result, Barcelona usually bottle it in England. :terry












You'll never find a easier game than that. :busquets 

LOLOLOLOL Sell Cesc is trending on twitter.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at the abuse Fabregas is taking, his chip in to set up Sanchez was god like, he was poor but he's an absolutely fantastic player. The Cole clearance was actually a really good finish too, just unlucky.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

To be fair to Cesc - he and Messi looked the only ones who were forcing the issue. Cesc made runs and tried to do something, Iniesta did very, very little and ended up being out the game hugging the touchline and having little effect. Xavi/Busquets keeping the game ticking over but it's not much use when no-one is creating anything. He was poor though, as was everyone for Barca. Didn't create enough nor were they clinical enough.

LOL sell Cesc - a player that would grace any team around the world and in 90% of the teams would have a team built around him. Bet they weren't saying that when he was banging them in for fun when he was playing really well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> He's right, it is depressing watching ultra negative football, but there's nothing wrong with admitting you're inferior and parking 9 behind the ball if gets you the result, so fair play to Chelsea, that tactic usually doesn't come off but they rode their luck and buried their only chance. Poor performance from Barcelona, but still dominated from start to finish, *Messi the only one creating anything and it usually took 3 or 4 players or a desperation lunge to stop him*, Iniesta isolated on the left, Cesc pathetic, Xavi going through the motions. Sanchez and Pedro both unlucky not to score, hopefully Chelsea have used up their luck because I can't see them not losing at the Camp Nou.


Everytime he got space and a chance to run, Meireles kept trying to take him out straight away... And he never could!

We will lose in the Camp Nou. We will lose 2-1, or 3-2, or 4-3 :torres

This is my boy this weekend:










Got to turn to dirty, lying and hateful Madrid this weekend.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

EGame said:


> You'll never find a easier game than that. :busquets
> 
> LOLOLOLOL Sell Cesc is trending on twitter.


That's why I said usually. But then again beating United is no achievement, even Basel can beat them. :troll


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Its depressing watching Barce play 3 yard passes back and forth on the half way line before messi decides to take control and attack. They are unbelievably brilliant but they bore the shit out of me, and I watch Stoke week in week out.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

EGame said:


> You'll never find a easier game than that. :busquets
> 
> LOLOLOLOL Sell Cesc is trending on twitter.


Ferguson was hilariously naive tactically in that game. Literally learned no lessons from '09. Should be taking notes from Di Matteo ique2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

RDM hit the jackpot by going with 3 DMFs in Mikel, Meireles and Lampard honestly.Chelsea with a very impressive defensive display despite being lucky not to concede atleast one of Barca's chances.\


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> That's why I said usually. But then again beating United is no achievement, even Basel can beat them. :troll


ique2

If Chelsea do that against Next week then who knows they may actually manage to scrape through but I guess the Nou Camp is a whole different ball game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Making a momentary return just to say how happy I was watching today's game. Never imagined Cahill to defend that well in his life. Terry and Cahill worked real hard. Thought Ramires was great as well, and can't thank Cole enough for saving the ball off the line. Drogba was trolling like fuck, but in the end he got the goal that matters. And apart from that he did do some great hold up play at the very little times we got the ball off Barca. Barca were very poor with their free kicks, and Messi got crowded out a lot. Barca did have some great chances, but Fabregas is a fucking moron. Deserves that for calling us long ball Blues. Oh well, next week we will still lose the tie against Barca. Only thing that can change my mind is if somehow we got an early away goal, but I don't see it happening. I'll be happy as long as we defend with our skins next week, was very proud of the D today.


Please stay, Rockhead! 

Good post though. More or less my thoughts. But I want to be a bit more positive and believe we'll sneak into the final.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Seb said:


> He's right, it is depressing watching ultra negative football, but there's nothing wrong with admitting you're inferior and parking 9 behind the ball if gets you the result, so fair play to Chelsea, that tactic usually doesn't come off but they rode their *luck* and buried their only chance. Poor performance from Barcelona, but still dominated from start to finish, Messi the only one creating anything and it usually took 3 or 4 players or a desperation lunge to stop him, Iniesta isolated on the left, Cesc pathetic, Xavi going through the motions. Sanchez and Pedro both *unlucky* not to score, hopefully Chelsea have used up their *luck* because I can't see them not losing at the Camp Nou.


luck=clinical and fantastic defending
unlucky=wasteful
I agree with most of the rest though although it wasn't even slightly depressing watching that as a Chelsea fan, trust me


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

If Chelsea get to the final - I wouldn't mind them winning if we finished 3rd and Spurs finished 4th. Just for a laugh.

EDIT: Phil McNulty: Pep asked if he feels "mugged": "If football is about counting possession we would win every game. The game is putting the ball in the net."

Truth.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I think we should be able to beat Chelsea by 2-3 goals next week and still progress. 

Cesc has to be benched though, in fact I would rather not have him at the Camp Nou, just because of how his shittiness rubs off on everyone else. 

4 months now....4 fucking months that Cesc has been pure and utter dross. I'm starting to facepalm everytime I see him on the pitch.

I don't question Pep, but surely he must realize that playing Iniesta on the wing is just fucking stupid at this point. He's tried it 100 times now, and has failed 100 times.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What the hell happened to Cesc early season form. He was knocking back goals for fun when he first joined them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> If Chelsea get to the final - I wouldn't mind them winning if we finished 3rd and Spurs finished 4th. Just for a laugh.
> 
> EDIT: Phil McNulty: Pep asked if he feels "mugged": "If football is about counting possession we would win every game. The game is putting the ball in the net."
> 
> Truth.


Pep is class. He'll always stay dignified no matter what.

I backed Arsenal in the 2006 final. True story. Also backed Liverpool in 2005. I could never do that again though. But I will always back an English club to reach the final.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

When you gonna let it go Joel :troll


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

How I wish the final would be Munich/Chelsea, but both the Spanish teams will turn it around in he second leg.

Chelsea have been in an amazing run. It would be terrible for whomever finished forth if they won the CL.

Only Messi looked good today. The rest probably caught up the Arsenal virus, which van Persie transmitted to them in the hotel room. :wenger


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> Everytime he got space and a chance to run, Meireles kept trying to take him out straight away... And he never could!
> 
> We will lose in the Camp Nou. We will lose 2-1, or 3-2, or 4-3 :torres
> 
> ...


If we score a draw on Saturday, I have no problem with Pepe going dirty and breaking Messi's leg. It's okay because with a draw or a win, Madrid have secured the Liga trophy as our only 'tough' match after is Sevilla, who got demolished in the first match at their home - 6-2!

I hope that out of the three matches I'll be watching, only Real score one goal against Bayern and the others are 0-0! Would be amazing and never can I say have I ever felt better about the results in the final weeks of the season than now... if things go how I hope!

Go Chelsea! Go Madrid!

We want that match to be the final!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> What the hell happened to Cesc early season form. He was knocking back goals for fun when he first joined them.


It's because he was playing in a position similar to Messi's, but when we played that formation the entire team went to shit. It was either let Cesc play in that position and leave the entire unfonfortable or try to change Cesc's position. Pep chose the latter of course.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So hope Chelsea can get an away goal and knock the cunts out, would love it so much.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> If we score a draw on Saturday, I have no problem with Pepe going dirty and breaking Messi's leg


You're pathetic.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

My thoughts on the game: 

Lampard pwns Messi as he starts the move for the Chelsea that leads to the goal, brilliant pass.
lolFabregas
lolSanchez
Brilliant display from Drogba, timewasting to reduce the time Barca had to create chances and attack. He then went on to score in his own injury time. #EVILCHELSEACHARGE. And btw everybody was jacking off over Wigan’s timewasting win against Arsenal so if you have a problem with what Drogba did then go complain to Sep Blatter, because it’s his fault that players can time waste with his antiquated timing system.
Puyol looking for sympathy with Terry was great. “Hey if I play crap it’s because my hand is hurting”
Terry vice grip on his hand, “You mean this hand?” :terry
Gary Cahill shut Messi down, congratulations MON for replacing him with Zat Knight and then getting rid.










Busquets- AH HAHAHAHA YOU CHEATING F***, WHAT A MISS! So chuffed he didn’t score that.
Very happy to welcome Chelsea into the Champions League winners club on behalf of Villa, Nottingham Forest, Liverpool and Man Utd after that.

Final thought: Alex McLeish managed a Villa team that included Stephen Warnock to a 3-1 win at Stamford Bridge earlier this season, so Barca must be rubbish or perhaps they just lack players who can finish like Darren Bent.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Seb said:


> You're pathetic.


Oh, did I hurt your feelings?  

Seriously, stop being so damn defensive.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

No away goal makes the second leg quite fascinating though I'm still pleased ITV have got Bayern next week. The drama of the semis has been worth the uneventful build up imo, much better than having matches like Man Utd vs Schalke at this stage. Hopefully next year though the likes of Juve and Man City will help to create some epic clashes earlier on.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> Oh, did I hurt your feelings?


Not at all, because it won't happen. What's next, you hope Iniesta has a heart attack on the pitch like Muamba did?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Choke2death is a Real Madrid, Inter Milan, AC Milan, and Liverpool supporter. 










no one should take him seriously.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

EGame said:


> Choke2death is a Real Madrid, Inter Milan, AC Milan, and Liverpool supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's strictly Real Madrid. I used to like Liverpool at one point but I don't care for them anymore. I've supported the two Milans only when they have gone against a team I've hated. Don't know where you get all this bullshit from.

EDIT: Actually, I used to hate Inter even more than Barcelona back in 2005. And what's that shit about "taking seriously"? What's this? Some kind of "fact posting" topic? In football, you support your team and discuss it, don't know what there is to take "seriously" or not.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> No, it's strictly Real Madrid. I used to like Liverpool at one point but I don't care for them anymore. I've supported the two Milans only when they have gone against a team I've hated. Don't know where you get all this bullshit from.





> Originally Posted by *Choke2Death*
> My sig makes it clear, with FC Barcelona being my top 10 hated teams. (yes, they take up 10 spots)
> 
> I've hated them from the moment I became a football fan and it has only gotten worse with the favorable ref calls. Hate is a light word for how much I'm against them.
> ...


Haha I wish I could care/like/support teams and have a combined total of 24 champions league trophies. 

also you base your supporting of teams out of teams that beat Barca? Pls go Osama. Hate more. 

inb4 you become a Chelsea supporter.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Greatness. I miss Lehmann.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

You obviously don't know what past-tense means or "mildly supporting". I admit I used to support Milan WAY BACK when I used to watch football about every minute of my life and had to support a team from every league I followed. That's also where my former hate for Inter comes from. Since then, I've become a lot less enthusiastic about football and just stuck to supporting Real. What I mean about a little bit of like for Inter is that if they do well, I'm happy and that happened since one of my favorite players, Sneijder, moved there and they knocked Barcelona out. I wont lose any sleep if they'd end up in 15th position in Serie A or anything, though.

You just highlighted the words that you wanted just to support your non-existent point. Quit it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> You obviously don't know what past-tense means or "mildly supporting". I admit I used to support Milan WAY BACK when I used to watch football about every minute of my life and had to support a team from every league I followed. That's also where my former hate for Inter comes from. Since then, I've become a *lot less enthusiastic about football* and just stuck to supporting Real. What I mean about a little bit of like for Inter is that if they do well, I'm happy and that happened since one of my favorite players, Sneijder, moved there and they knocked Barcelona out. I wont lose any sleep if they'd end up in 15th position in Serie A or anything, though.
> 
> You just highlighted the words that you wanted just to support your non-existent point. Quit it.


Yet you have FUCK UEFALONA in your sig and you hope players break other players legs on your rivals teams. :lmao Bitter much bro? You're doing a poor job of covering up that you're a glory hunting bitter football fan. Nobody with an ounce of class would hope serious injury upon an athlete, you're a joke. Pls go. 

What's even more hilarious is you hate Barca so so so much...yet you tune into their games....:busquets 

Name: Choke2Death 

Location: Sweden 

Status: Pathetic




































:busquets


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

How good was John Terry tonight? Top class.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I must say that little bit where Cahill got done up by Iniesta was hilarious.

Had a few dodgy moments tonight did Cahill.

He'll get better with Time playing alongside the gaffer tho.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Cliffy Byro said:


> I must say that little bit where Cahill got done up by Iniesta was hilarious.
> 
> Had a few dodgy moments tonight did Cahill.
> 
> He'll get better with Time playing alongside the gaffer tho.


thought Cahill was brilliant tonight


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The entire Chelsea defence was unbelievably good tonight as much as I hate to admit, I wonder if Luiz would have done as good if he hadn't been injured. ep


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I thought Cahill did well most of the time, but Terry was HUGE.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> If we score a draw on Saturday, *I have no problem with Pepe going dirty and breaking Messi's leg.* It's okay because with a draw or a win, Madrid have secured the Liga trophy as our only 'tough' match after is Sevilla, who got demolished in the first match at their home - 6-2!
> 
> I hope that out of the three matches I'll be watching, only Real score one goal against Bayern and the others are 0-0! Would be amazing and never can I say have I ever felt better about the results in the final weeks of the season than now... if things go how I hope!
> 
> ...


What a fucking moron of a poster/football fan/human being..


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Terry was a rock and blocked everything, Cahill dodgy in the first 30 minutes but very good after, Cashley man of the match, made Sanchez look extremely average and saved 2 certain goals from Cesc and Pedro.

Can't wait for the second leg, big game at the weekend but I feel the league is already gone so i'm much more concerned for tuesday. Still expecting a Clasico final, I think Sevilla and Javi Varas' GOAT display and Milan's pretty fortunate draw are the only team other than Madrid to have stopped Barcelona winning at the Camp Nou this season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I thought Cesc's finish with that 'dink' was poor, thought he was poor the whole game apart from that one pass to Alexis that Sanchez proceeded to fluff. I think Barca would still be better with Cesc on the bench and Pedro (in form or not) on one of the wings, mainly because it stretches the pitch and gives Messi the space to make the difference. Plus Iniesta is waaaaaaay better than Fabregas in the middle.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Chelsea's defending was world class today, but the cuenca and pedro misses at the end to sanchez playing his worst game in a while, to fabregas playing horribly, we were very unlucky.
> 
> Luck and skill are two completely different animals. We dominated possession and chelsea scores a cheap goal and we had tons of chances that we flat out missed.
> 
> ...


10 wins 
2 draw 
1 loss 

Since AVB left I think.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

EGame said:


> Yet you have FUCK UEFALONA in your sig and you hope players break other players legs on your rivals teams. :lmao Bitter much bro? You're doing a poor job of covering up that you're a glory hunting bitter football fan. Nobody with an ounce of class would hope serious injury upon an athlete, you're a joke. Pls go.
> 
> What's even more hilarious is you hate Barca so so so much...yet you tune into their games....:busquets


Lol, if anyone is bitter, it's you who seems to not be able to accept that I dislike Barcelona. Oh and if I was a "glory hunter" I would've ridden the Barcelona jock LONG AGO when Ronaldinho was making a joke out of Madrid's defense. And I never HOPED an injury for Messi, I just said I wouldn't mind it happening because I wont have to put up with his annoying ass, which I give him credit for. (being a good player...) Let's be honest, I don't think any of you would care if Cristiano or another dominant player from your rival team got injured. At least I don't pretend to be something I'm not. 

And I'm tuning in because it's the fucking SEMI FINALS of CHAMPIONS LEAGUE. I would tune in even if it was Apoel vs Dinamo Zagreb or yet another surprise like Monaco vs Porto at this stage.

Seriously, give up because you're the one who's pathetic. Bitterness is getting the best out of you. I have no reason to be bitter because the team I hate just lost with the perfect result! YOU are bitter and you're taking out your frustrations on me. It's okay, it could get much worse. 

And I see most of you are too sensitive to somebody not being "caring enough". It's always been part of me to exaggerate things I say so if it offends you so much, either get used to it or ignore me. Thanks.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Lol, if anyone is bitter, it's you who seems to not be able to accept that I dislike Barcelona. Oh and if I was a "glory hunter" I would've ridden the Barcelona jock LONG AGO when Ronaldinho was making a joke out of Madrid's defense. And I never HOPED an injury for Messi, I just said I wouldn't mind it happening because I wont have to put up with his annoying ass, which I give him credit for. (being a good player...) Let's be honest, I don't think any of you would care if Cristiano or another dominant player from your rival team got injured. At least I don't pretend to be something I'm not.
> 
> And I'm tuning in because it's the fucking SEMI FINALS of CHAMPIONS LEAGUE. I would tune in even if it was Apoel vs Dinamo Zagreb or yet another surprise like Monaco vs Porto at this stage.
> 
> ...


Says he hates Barcelona 
Says he hopes Messi's legs breaks 
Supports Real Madrid, AC Milan, Liverpool and Inter Milan because he hates Barca










Says I'm bitter






















:busquets 



































Pls go corndog.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seb said:


> Terry was a rock and blocked everything, Cahill dodgy in the first 30 minutes but very good after, Cashley man of the match, made Sanchez look extremely average and saved 2 certain goals from Cesc and Pedro.
> 
> Can't wait for the second leg, big game at the weekend but I feel the league is already gone so i'm much more concerned for tuesday. Still expecting a Clasico final, I think Sevilla and Javi Varas' GOAT display and Milan's pretty fortunate draw are the only team other than Madrid to have stopped Barcelona winning at the Camp Nou this season.


Loved that save Cole made.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

EGame said:


> Says he hates Barcelona
> Says he hopes Messi's legs breaks
> Supports Real Madrid, AC Milan, Liverpool and Inter Milan because he hates Barca


"I have no problem with Pepe going dirty and breaking Messi's leg."

I don't see the word "hope" ANYWHERE in it. Seriously, put some effort into your replies or just don't bother. And since when is hating a rival team "bitter"? I'm pretty sure you hate Madrid too. And you must have a short memory span because I clearly explained to you what the whole "support" thing is about. But whatever, troll away. I am not replying to your posts anymore. Goodbye and have a nice day!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> "I have no problem with Pepe going dirty and breaking Messi's leg."
> 
> I don't see the word "hope" ANYWHERE in it. Seriously, put some effort into your replies or just don't bother. And since when is hating a rival team "bitter"? I'm pretty sure you hate Madrid too. And you must have a short memory span because I clearly explained to you what the whole "support" thing is about. But whatever, troll away. I am not replying to your posts anymore. Goodbye and have a nice day!


Status now: Mad



Brb hating Madrid, brb would be OKAY Busi breaks Penaldo's leg because I follow Choke2Death's philosophy of being a football fan. 



:busquets 








:busquets 







:busquets 








:busquets





























































:busquets


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Interesting game, Chelsea played great defensively but fuck man barca should of taken those sitters. Thought the refs decisions were pretty poor as well towards barca and that's coming from a mutual. Every time Messi had the ball there were three defenders around him which obviously worked, thought he seemed a little off tonight though as well.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Great work by Chelsea. They had luck on their side but they deserve all the plaudits for just shackling Messi alone. Sets up a very interesting 2nd leg. Rooting for a Bayern/Chelsea final now.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Luv Drogba, Great result for Chelsea *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

eddiefan said:


> Great work by Chelsea. They had luck on their side but they deserve all the plaudits for just shackling Messi alone. Sets up a very interesting 2nd leg. Rooting for a Bayern/Chelsea final now.


Wouldn't be surprised if that happened tbh. Out of the first legs, Bayern and Chelsea wanted to win far more than Madrid and Barca. 

FUUUU I'm gonna be away in the Caribbean next week for the second leg and I don't know if I will be able to watch. Incredibly frustrating, I really wish we would have sealed the tie today tht way I would be okay with missing next weeks match. 

I pray to god I can find a way to watch it down there next week because I definitely wont have internet access.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cahill was good, but nothing more, imo. He looked brilliant because he made a few last ditch tackles, but the truth is, the reason why they were last ditch was because he made the mistake.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm sure there will be some place that will be showing the match EGame. Just have to find it. 

Bayern and Chelsea did show more hunger in the 1st leg, but I'm sure Real and Barca will throw everything they have at them on home ground. Chelsea have the better chance after the clean sheet tonight so I'm hoping at the very least that they can make it. Don't want an all Spanish final. 

El Clasico just got a lot more interesting too with both teams coming off losses.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I honestly didn't expect Chelsea to win.

It was obvious that Barca would have most of the possession. They should have buried the match in the first half and they only have themselves to blame for not doing so. I know how that feels as a Liverpool supporter. D-Mat's tactics were really good and Chelsea defended very well, especially in the second half.

I still expect Barca to go through, but Chelsea have given themselves a real chance.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Which island are you going to, EGame?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

^^^Cuba bro.



eddiefan said:


> I'm sure there will be some place that will be showing the match EGame. Just have to find it.
> 
> Bayern and Chelsea did show more hunger in the 1st leg, but I'm sure Real and Barca will throw everything they have at them on home ground. Chelsea have the better chance after the clean sheet tonight so I'm hoping at the very least that they can make it. Don't want an all Spanish final.
> 
> El Clasico just got a lot more interesting too with both teams coming off losses.


Not expecting to win the Clasico, our performances have just been terrible as of late. The team looks very depleted, and our opposition these days knows that Messi is our only consistent goal scorer (everyone else is injured/sucks/no confidence) and Chelsea exploited it brilliantly today. They exposed the areas in which we were weak, which was our reliance on Messi to score all the goals and when they did that, we simply couldn't put the ball in the back of the net no matter how much possession we had. It's times like that when a player like Villa comes in handy.... I'm sure Mou will use the same tactics on Saturday. 

I will be shitting myself if Chelsea destroy Arsenal this weekend. The thought of it is terrifying...

If Chelsea do beat us though, then they will deserve it, in fact they will deserve to win the competition itself. Even after all the humiliation they've had through the course of the season so far, they've done an amazing job in the champions league. Gotta give them that.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

^I agree but don't forget that parking the bus at the Cam Nou is way harder than parking it in Stanford Bridge, not to mention tonight there was heavy rain during the match which of course has its effect on players that rely on technique rather than force. I think Messi will definitely score against Chelsea at the Camp Nou.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam it can't wait 2 weeks for this!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Something that annoys me. Ashley Young gets criticised by everyone, rightly, for diving and cheating but Drogba does it for 90 minutes tonight and loads of people, including the press washes over it with a ''Oh, that Drogba again...'' attitude.

Annoying.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

@Matador: You only have to wait 6 days.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> Something that annoys me. Ashley Young gets criticised by everyone, rightly, for diving and cheating but Drogba does it for 90 minutes tonight and loads of people, including the press washes over it with a ''Oh, that Drogba again...'' attitude.
> 
> Annoying.


It's because Young plays for Utd, and therefore everyone has that silly notion that we get all the soft decisions, that we've got influence over the FA, that Fergie has refs on his payroll and whatever else bullshit they spout.

Drogba for his size is a fairy and there was nothing sweeter than Jonny Evans owning him a few years back.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Renegade™ said:


> Drogba for his size is a fairy and there was nothing sweeter than Jonny Evans owning him a few years back.







Everything about it was great. Evans actually catching him on the way down as well, Drogba's leg twitching and Vidic smiling at the end. And United actually got the free-kick! :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Smart game from Chelsea, Drogba is fantastic as usual, who in the world can do so much from nothing like this guy is doing time after time, amazing player. Chelsea need to steal one goal next week in Camp Nou and it's in their pocket. Hopefully Chelsea/Madrid in the finals.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

puyol played the worst game i've seen him play. constantly slipping over and drogba beat him a couple of times too. barca's defense was all over the place really.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That was an awesome game. Can't see them holding Barca at the Nou Camp tho.

Still predicting Bayern to triumph over Barca in the final.

^ HE HURT HIS HAND DAMMIT


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Something that annoys me. Ashley Young gets criticised by everyone, rightly, for diving and cheating but Drogba does it for 90 minutes tonight and loads of people, including the press washes over it with a ''Oh, that Drogba again...'' attitude.
> 
> Annoying.


1. Drogba didn't win a penalty for it

2. He does it all the time like you said, so it's expected


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

On Cesc, he was poor because he hates London and wants to return home to Barcelona. 8*D

I'd love it--if it stayed Chelsea/Munich, but I just can't see it happening. The Clasico final seems to be a forgone conclusion and I expect both to turn it around.

The problem Barcelona have now is the Clasico. Madrid have a more effective squad and yesterday, it was Messi + 10 men. That has been the way for much of this season for Barca. Barcelona should rest Messi against Madrid. :shock

At Camp Nou, it's going to be difficult for Chelsea. The pitch at Stamford Bridge is narrow as compared to Camp Nou. The width will make it doubly difficult for Chelsea in the second leg. Counter attacking football with Ramires and Mata on the flanks is the only option for Chelsea.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Razor King said:


> On Cesc, he was poor because he hates London and wants to return home to Barcelona. 8*D
> 
> I'd love it--if it stayed Chelsea/Munich, but I just can't see it happening. The Clasico final seems to be a forgone conclusion and I expect both to turn it around.
> 
> ...


Camp Nou gonna be a warzone for Chelsea players. Don't forget the 80,000+ hardcore Barca fans


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

nazzac said:


> 1. Drogba didn't win a penalty for it
> 
> *2. He does it all the time like you said, so it's expected*


lolwut. That doesn't make it better, that makes it worse.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

DROGBA!

Can't wait for the 2nd leg. If we can somehow muster the first goal, and go 2-0 up, then I am highly optimistic. If we don't, and Barca score first, then I shudder to think of what may happen


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

After a depressing night's sleep I've come to the conclusion that Pep purposely lost the game so that RDM would get the job and Roman can now stop pursuing Pep to be the manager at Chelsea.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seems like the logical conclusion imo.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Couldn't help but burst out laughing at :busquets miss. Nearly as funny as Meireles' hair. Or that Barca couldn't score with Mikel, Meireles, Bosingwa & Kalou on the pitch.



D'Angelo said:


> RDM shouldn't get the job. He is playing what Chelsea know at the moment, and is a bit of a 'yes man'.














Choke2Death said:


> Madrid have secured the Liga trophy as our only 'tough' match after is Sevilla


Bilbao.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Drogba, what a cunt. He is what the problem is in football right now. Anyway great great result and great defensively display from Chelsea. It will be interesting if Chelsea can do it again next next.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mikel was just awful. He kept giving the ball away, handballed it in a bad area and he got overpowered by Messi! He has to go.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> After a depressing night's sleep I've come to the conclusion that Pep purposely lost the game so that RDM would get the job and Roman can now stop pursuing Pep to be the manager at Chelsea.


But if RDM loses next week he probably wont get it :downing


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Imagine if Chelsea got to the final and won it.

Be a travesty for the world of football.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Word said:


> Imagine if Chelsea got to the final and won it.
> 
> Be a travesty for the world of football.


If Chelsea win it that means we have beaten Barcelona and Bayern/Madrid. I don't think anyone would say we did not deserve it except petty haters, tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont think he's saying you dont deserve it.

just that you're an evil, impure and disgusting club :torres


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

With you season you've had I wouldn't be able to take it seriously. You could finish 6th and win the cup.

I wouldn't hate on it though, I'd respect you won, just be very strange.

EDIT: I don't mind Chelsea, I just think Abramovich is a joke to football.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i dont think he's saying you dont deserve it.
> 
> just that you're an evil, impure and disgusting club :torres


This is lies. We are clean, honest and loving :terry



Word said:


> With you season you've had I wouldn't be able to take it seriously. You could finish 6th and win the cup.
> 
> I wouldn't hate on it though, I'd respect you won, just be very strange.
> 
> EDIT: I don't mind Chelsea, I just think Abramovich is a joke to football.


Ok, fair enough, I see what you mean. I always say that if you don't win your league, but win the Champiosn League, then you can't claim to be the best in Europe. Obviously I will take it if we somehow pull it off. Still a far way from that happening though. The ridiculously big Camp Nou pitch is giving me nightmares


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Joel said:


> Ok, fair enough, I see what you mean. I always say that if you don't win your league, but win the Champiosn League, then you can't claim to be the best in Europe. Obviously I will take it if we somehow pull it off. Still a far way from that happening though. The ridiculously big Camp Nou pitch is giving me nightmares


Your a different team in Europe, maybe because it's the two leg thing. 

REMEMBER! IN THE NOU CAMP~!~!A!










THE 










See what I did there :no: DEEEENCH


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

If it Robs Spuds of a CL place then im all for it.

I'd have had a problem with them winning it a few years back but not now.

They've toiled for almost ten years for that trophy. They deserve it.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't think they deserve it because they've 'toiled' for almost ten years.

As a united fan if they didn't win it in the next 10 years and were consistently hitting semi final/final I wouldn't say they deserve it. They simply wouldn't be good enough.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Exactly. You only deserve it if you win it.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Cliffy Byro said:


> If it Robs Spuds of a CL place then im all for it.


Agree with this, can't stand Spurs. But if it does end up being us it robs I'd probably spontaneously combust.

But they won't win it anyway so never mind.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I want Chelsea to knock Barca out. Not bitterness towards Barca or anything, just that most people were saying Barca would smash Chelsea around the place (I thought it was a possibility too) and it would be funny if Chelsea knocked them out.

No way I want Chelsea to actually win the thing though, Bayern please.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

^Robben to pull the plug on Madrid's dreams of winning the whole thing like he did yours two years ago :troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Alexis "Hargreaves" Sanchez is apparently injured again. 

Goodnight clasico. Goodnight CL.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You're exaggerating. Pedro, Tello and Cuenca can easily perform.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Saturday will still be ugly though...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

With Pepe, Ramos and Busquets on the field, yeah, it will be.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

At least maybe if Coentrao plays we will have a chance :

Still though...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb/EGame, which one do you prefer:

Madrid winning the league and Barca winning the CL

OR

Madrid winning the CL and Barca winning the league

OR

Both eliminated at the CL semi finals and Barca winning the league (meaning Madrid winning fuck all)

?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Would rather see Madrid win fuck all, so option 3 for me. 

I would rather be champions of Spain, and watching Madrid win nothing and collapse would bring me joy.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd want Bayern to win the CL and Barca to win the League. I have nothing against Madrid, but I'd like to see how Jose reacts to all of this. In reality though, Madrid will win the League and we will get a Barca/Madrid final.

I'm not getting my hopes up. I can't see UEFA not having a Barcelona/Real final when everything is pointing towards it.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Talksport has got to be the worst radio station ever.

On my way to work this morning I actually heard the words "Alexis Sanchez wouldn't even get in the Aston Villa side".. and on the way home "The 3 English defenders kept Messi and Barcelona quiet so surely we have a massive chance of winning the Euros".


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they're right

villa couldnt afford sanchez :downing


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Straight swap for :hesk2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Clearly they read my posts on here. :troll


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> Would rather see Madrid win fuck all, so option 3 for me.
> 
> I would rather be champions of Spain, and watching Madrid win nothing and collapse would bring me joy.


If I was a Barca fan I would prefer for them to make history by becoming the first team to defend the champions league in its current format. That would be a truly awesome achievement and the current side would go one step closer to being the GOAT football club.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I didn't even think of that actually, good point.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

apparently Jim Lawlor, united's chief scout, has been in the stands watching Athletic vs Sporting


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Well no one from Man U was going to be on the pitch were they :torres


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ugh....sanchez looks like he's out for the clasico and possibly next week's game against Chelsea....

......damn it


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Sporting outplayed Bilbao, proud to be a Sporting crazy fan since i was born, the dream comes true this year, hopefully, we havent won a UEFA competition since 1966, been too long.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Agreed. Sporting were definitely the better team.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Never understood nor ever will understand why people put rival's clubs misfortunes before their own. I'd rather win the CL & league than see Spurs get relegated. Easily.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Agreed. I also don't understand supporters who would take the league over the champions league. Juventus league win in 97 was small consolation for me when they were soundly beaten in the champions league final by Dortmund. That crushed me for weeks at the time and then they lost to Madrid in next years final too causing me to hate the Spanish side ever since. Juventus beating Madrid 3-1 in the semi finals, 2nd leg in 2003 is the happiest I've ever been watching a game of football. Nedved replaced Del Piero as my fave player that day.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The league is what you're emotionally invested in week in, week out, that measures the performance of your side over the course of the season. I can see why people would value it higher, although I'd put it probably on par with the CL. I'd rather win the PL and not win the CL, rather than the other way round for some reason.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

That's a good point. I was the only person I knew growing up who supported a club from Serie A whereas nearly everyone was invested in the champions league so it made seem more magical.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Atlético made yesterday a hell of a performance. It was the best match I see of the team in a long time. Also Falcao's goal qualifies for the best scores of the season. Although Valencia strikes his two goals past the extra time of both halves. They were lucky that the difference wasn't wider.
Nevertheless I want Athletic to win the cup. It would be difficult but the team can deliver. Yesterday, it was only a bad game.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd take the League over the CL because that's 38 weeks and 38 grueling matches, and to win it all in the end signifies something special. Plus, the EPL isn't like La Liga or Serie A of present. It carries a lot more weight. I'm sure Spanish and Italian sides would prefer the CL over their League.

For the present scenario, I'd love it if we won the CL next season (if we're in it); for the simple reason that we've never won it. We really have been utterly poor in Europe. Coming to think of that penalty shoot-out in 1999 and the Pires substitution in 2006; my God, terrible.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If the scenario came up of winning the league twice with City and Liverpool winning nothing or winning two consecutive CL's but it meant City and Liverpool ( :lmao ) won the league over those two years, I don't think I could bring myself to accept the latter.

I like success for my club but I'd hate to see City and Liverpool do well too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well you better get used to it :torres


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

What are you winning this season again tho? :rooney


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd take a Carling Cup win with an own goal and dine out on it for 20 years. Think none of this winning the league shite.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

From RTE's coverage of Chelsea v Barcelona...

Bill Herlihy: "With a result like that would you lads be surprised if Di Matteo got the job full-time?"

Eamon Dunphy: "If Di Matteo can get a team with John Obi Mikel and Raul Meireles to the Champions League Final then he deserves a Nobel Prize for literature."

Legend...:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao that quote is awesome


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> From RTE's coverage of Chelsea v Barcelona...
> 
> Bill Herlihy: "With a result like that would you lads be surprised if Di Matteo got the job full-time?"
> 
> ...


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Why literature?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

CL is easily the biggest deal in club football and definitely what I would rather see Barcelona win, but I can understand why some fans would prefer winning the league because of the week in week out emotional investment in it.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Why literature?


Because, "Roberto Di Matteo's boys, comprising of of John Obi Mikel and Raul Meireles have reached the final of the Champions League," is the most artifact literary piece of the century. :torres

John Terry Di Matteo should win the MOTY if it happens.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

hoping for a Bayern - Barcelona final, though I have a feeling Chelsea will pull it off, something like losing 2:1 but that away goal taking them through


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I take cl over the league. Even though chelsea beat barcelona, i still think barcelona will win the tie. What i am unsure is who will win the tie between real and bayern. It is quite tough to predict.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Seb said:


> CL is easily the biggest deal in club football and definitely what I would rather see Barcelona win, but I can understand why some fans would prefer winning the league because of the week in week out emotional investment in it.


You have the most awesome sig I have ever seen. Every time I see it I stop for a few seconds. Lololol.

Anyway, i'm hoping for a Bayern Munich vs. Barcelona final, with Bayern winning of course. But i've got a horrible feeling that Real Madrid are going to destroy Bayern this week. Hope i'm wrong.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Razor King said:


> I'd take the League over the CL because that's 38 weeks and 38 grueling matches, and to win it all in the end signifies something special. Plus, the EPL isn't like La Liga or Serie A of present. It carries a lot more weight. I'm sure Spanish and Italian sides would prefer the CL over their League.
> 
> For the present scenario, I'd love it if we won the CL next season (if we're in it); for the simple reason that we've never won it. We really have been utterly poor in Europe. Coming to think of that penalty shoot-out in 1999 and the Pires substitution in 2006; my God, terrible.


Totally that, and also the fact if you want the CL to prove you are one of the best - how can you be the best if you aren't the best in the country you play in?

We've had some great moments in Europe, the 05-06 run, Milan 07/08. But that's all we've had, moments. Great moments a lot of them but never winning the CL is poor. One trophy that has eluded us for our history, and atm I'd prefer to win it over the league.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

so lads, what'd i miss?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

not much really


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

fair enough. just felt like checking. anyone miss me?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

i did 

i thought you were gone for a week though?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Missed my favourite (though i think only) sunderland fan too

I thought i was too, but apparently my ban got cut short yesterday and i just found out. cheers to whomever brought me back early


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

why'd you get banned bro ?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm off to the Caribbean for a week. 

Good luck to the Chelsea fans tomorrow, I honestly hope we will destroy you. However if we lose another game and surrender the CL, you can assume that I've drowned myself. 

Kisses.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

I'm thinking Torres and Drogba should start in the second leg. Drogba to play central for his hold up play and Torres wide right for his pace and ability to defend in the box and help out Ivanovic. I'd rather him than Kalou for this role. Ramires wide left again for his pace on the counter and a midfield of Mikel, Lampard and Meireles with Mata able to come on as a sub if/when needed.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> I'm off to the Caribbean for a week.
> 
> Good luck to the Chelsea fans tomorrow, I honestly hope we will destroy you. However if we lose another game and surrender the CL, you can assume that I've drowned myself.
> 
> Kisses.


Haha, thanks EGame.

I would wish you luck, but you're the far superior team so you don't need it :side: Enjoy your week.

At least we only have to endure Seb when we get knocked out tomorrow


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Still hoping Chelsea go through. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm never sure what's better between winning the CL and the League. I get exactly what people are saying in regard to the CL being a cup competition. Some not so great sides have won it in the past (in particular Liverpool 2005), but still, it represents being the Champions of Europe, so I guess I have to go with it again.

I'd certainly prefer Arsenal to win the CL than the League, but that's mainly because we've never won the CL/European Cup before, and in fact no London team have ever won it, and it would be a travesty if Chelsea became the first ever London side to do it, so I really hope we can beat them to the punch. So I'll be cheering Barca on like crazy tomorrow.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> why'd you get banned bro ?


because im black

anywho, on the subject of the game tomorrow, torres should start with drogba. He's got great pace, and gives great effort, perfect for interceptions, superb passing on the break, and breaking us barca's play like he did vs arsenal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> because im black
> 
> anywho, on the subject of the game tomorrow, torres should start with drogba. He's got great pace, and gives great effort, perfect for interceptions, superb passing on the break, and breaking us barca's play like he did vs arsenal


He doesn't have great pace, but he is a team player and will help Ivanovic down that right flank. So yeah, I wouldn't mind him playing.

If we pull this off, man...


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I hope Barca get through and we beat them in the final. It's the perfect scenario, beating the two best teams in the world in consecutive fixtures.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

What right have Madrid got to be calling themselves the second best team in the world? This inevitable La Liga victory is their first big win in years. United have been to three champions league finals since Madrid last got to that stage. If Munich beat Madrid the second best team talk will be exposed as typical press hype.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Henry Hill said:


> What right have Madrid got to be calling themselves the second best team in the world? This inevitable La Liga victory is their first big win in years. United have been to three champions league finals since Madrid last got to that stage. If Munich beat Madrid the second best team talk will be exposed as typical press hype.


How's Man U's European campaign gone this year :kobe

Seriously though I agree With Man U being the 2nd best team in the World right now but I don't see how it can be farfetched that Madrid are the 2nd best team in the World. Barca are considered the best team in the World right now and they got owned in their own league this season.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Barca, Madrid and Bayern are the top 3. At this particular moment in time, I'd say that Madrid is the best of the lot. United isn't the 2nd best team lol.

Also lol @ Madrid calling THEMSELVES the second best team. I'm sure they think they're the best. They should at least.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

translated home page of sport.es :torres


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

redeadening said:


> because im black
> 
> anywho, on the subject of the game tomorrow, torres should start with drogba. He's got great pace, and gives great effort, perfect for interceptions, superb passing on the break, and breaking us barca's play like he did vs arsenal


I say leave Torres off and start wit hDrogba


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Woohoo it's ANZAC Day tomorrow (RIP ANZAC's), so I will be able to watch the Chelsea v Barcelona. Cummon Barca!!! I'm going for 3-1 to Barcelona.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol at the liverpool fan who said that manchester united are the 2nd best team in the world. I think barcelona will win 2-0.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Can't wait for the game, but shitting bricks. If Chelsea play like they did in the first leg, they'll almost certainly not just lose, but be thumped. Much bigger pitch, can't see Barcelona being that wasteful again, and surely some sort of backlash will come as well as the sheer desire of reaching the fire. If RDM is versatile enough to change his tactics and play higher up the pitch and attack, because I suspect Chelsea will have to score, and gets another good result - then he's not just the right man for the job and in a CL final, he will have shown himself to be a fantastic tactician. Before the tie I did expect Chelsea to took a pounding at home, but given obvious fatigue and poor performances recently, it's much harder to call and I expect a nervy 2-0 win, but I also think Chelsea have a very good chance of scoring, so it could be 2-1, or hopefully, 3-1. An early goal is crucial.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

It's not much bigger. I think it's only 1 m wider and 3 m longer. Width won't cause any problems. Length might.

Also, Chelsea will be looking to attack, I think.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's 100 square meters bigger. That definitely suits Barcelona more than it does Chelsea. The Stamford Bridge pitch always looks a great deal smaller to me, though i'm sure some of that is to do with how high the camera's are positioned in Spain.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

2-1 to Barca suits me just fine :torres

If Terry bosses it again like he did last week, and Drogba is hungry for another goal, we just might have a shot at pulling off the epic scalp. However, reality sets in, and I'm not looking forward to the impending belting. Barca have lost 2 in a row, and will be pulling out all the stops to try and get through. Expecting a Busquets dive to level the tie, and then some freak Messi play to win it for them.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Another note on Di Matteo, dude never deserved to be sacked at West Brom. Turned out to be a masterstroke by the WBA board though as Woy has come in and turned them in to a solid mid table side. Same thing happened at Newcastle really, Houghton never deserved to be sacked, but then Pardew came in and elevated them to greater heights.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't want Messi to go without a major trophy, but I found myself cheering when Drogba scored the other day and I want Chelsea to do the unthinkable and reach the final. The only problem is I don't want Madrid to win it and I'd much prefer Bayern vs. Chelsea in the final. But if Barca are out, it will give Jose enough incentive to go the extra mile tomorrow. Regardless, I still think Madrid will advance to the final.

If I were to predict, well, I'm still expecting it to be a Clasico final at Munich.

On a different topic, who do reckon will win the Ballon d'Or if Madrid do a League and Cup double? Ronaldo?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Razor King said:


> I don't want Messi to go without a major trophy, but I found myself cheering when Drogba scored the other day and I want Chelsea to do the unthinkable and reach the final. The only problem is I don't want Madrid to win it and I'd much prefer Bayern vs. Chelsea in the final. But if Barca are out, it will give Jose enough incentive to go the extra mile tomorrow. Regardless, I still think Madrid will advance to the final.
> 
> If I were to predict, well, I'm still expecting it to be a Clasico final at Munich.
> 
> On a different topic, who do reckon will win the Ballon d'Or if Madrid do a League and Cup double? Ronaldo?


Of course Ronaldo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Then what if Ozil, Benzema, Gomez, or RVP dominates and wins the Euro's for their country?

I can't see Fifa giving it to anyone other than Messi or Ronaldo though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I always thought the Camp Now pitch was a lot bigger than the Stamford Bridge one too. Our last 4 trips:

Barca 2-1 Chelsea
Barca 1-1 Chelsea
Barca 2-2 Chelsea
Barca 0-0 Chelsea

Can't look too much into them, because the circumstances were completely different in all of them. But I would kill for any one of those results tonight.

One thing is I'm happy that it'll be out of the way by the end of the night. I just want to know where we stand now.



Seb said:


> Another note on Di Matteo, dude never deserved to be sacked at West Brom. Turned out to be a masterstroke by the WBA board though as Woy has come in and turned them in to a solid mid table side. Same thing happened at Newcastle really, Houghton never deserved to be sacked, but then Pardew came in and elevated them to greater heights.


Completely agreed. Both Di Matteo and Houghton were doing a very commendable job at WBA and Newcastle respectively. Thought both boards were cunts for their treatment of both guys, but it's worked out very well for them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Barca - Bayern here we come.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seb said:


> Then what if Ozil, Benzema, Gomez, or RVP dominates and wins the Euro's for their country?
> 
> I can't see Fifa giving it to anyone other than Messi or Ronaldo though.


Oh right, forgot to take Euro into account. Still think Ronaldo will get if he just do well.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

If madrid wins the double, ronaldo will win it, regardless of his euro performances. Messi won it in 2010 and he had a terrible world cup.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, if van Persie takes Holland to Euro glory and finishes as the leading goal scorer of the tournament, I think he *might* take it.

But Messi and Ronaldo seem to be the poster boys of FIFA, so I can't see it being anybody else.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

We all know who the rightful winner should be.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Don't worry. That day will come. :blatter


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Henry Hill said:


> What right have Madrid got to be calling themselves the second best team in the world?


They are.

United are 4th best at the absolute most but it's actually more like 6th or 7th.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

If Holland win the Euro's with RvP's goals playing a big part - as Razor says he might have a chance, and it would be nice to see someone else to win it with Messi dominating lately and will only go on to do so in the future. I reckon CR7 will take it.

I want to see a Bayern/Barca final, but if Chelsea do get there as long as they lose I'm not too concerned about who they will face, but if I had to choose I'd definitely go with Bayern.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mourinho whinging about how he has all the bad luck he has in CL semi's to the media ique2

I guess he forgot about Andrade's red card and Milito's offside goal :mourinho

edit

WhoScored.com ‏ @WhoScored Close
Lionel Messi: Has scored 14 goals in 10 Champions League games this season - no Chelsea player has scored more in the CL and PL combined

save_us.:messi


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

haribo said:


> They are.
> 
> United are 4th best at the absolute most but it's actually more like 6th or 7th.


No you're going off one season. Utd's European record in the past five years has been outstanding. Madrid's hasn't and they still haven't done anything to suggest that they are the world's second best team. If Munich beat them that tagline will be exposed as an even bigger farce.

No Dutchman will win world player of the year, you can count on that no matter how far they get in the Euros.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

In terms of talent, then Madrid are the 2nd best team. In terms of recent achievements, etc then United are.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Samoon said:


> Lol at the liverpool fan who said that manchester united are the 2nd best team in the world. I think barcelona will win 2-0.


:kobe

United have had a poor European Campaign this year but that's about it. I'd still just about Class them as the 2nd best team going. Like I said Barca are not even the best team in their league this season and yet they are classed as the best in Europe/World because of their overall performances over the last few years as well as this season.

That's just personally opinion though it's very easy to see why some people rate Madrid & in some cases Bayern higher.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fuck, I just want this game over with already. If we had lost the first leg, I wouldn't been thinking about it. Damn you for giving us some hope, Barca!

Seb, are any Barca players on yellows who are in danger of missing the final? Chelsea have Ramires, Cole, Ivanovic and Meireles. If we get to the final and any of those first three are missing, I will cry blood. Don't care about Meireles.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> No you're going off one season.


Yes.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

According to spanish press on twitter, they are saying torres does not play tonight


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

according to :snrub.org, neither will ross turnbull.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Fuck, I just want this game over with already. If we had lost the first leg, I wouldn't been thinking about it. Damn you for giving us some hope, Barca!
> 
> Seb, are any Barca players on yellows who are in danger of missing the final? Chelsea have Ramires, Cole, Ivanovic and Meireles. If we get to the final and any of those first three are missing, I will cry blood. Don't care about Meireles.


Mascherano and Puyol I think, though Pique will surely play tonight.

We need an early goal. If you get to half time level, you're through. Need something special from Leo tonight.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> OFFICIAL: Uefa confirm the pitch at the Camp Nou is exactly the same dimensions as at Stamford Bridge. UCL regulation - all pitches standard


so much for that theory then


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Can't wait... only 2 hours left. Come on Chelsea, you have to keep that clean sheet!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> so much for that theory then


Huh? All information states that it's 1 meter wider and 2 meters longer.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't think Chelsea will manage to keep a clean sheet. They should be trying their best to get the opening goal to rack up the pressure on Barca and then just park the bus.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

According to wikipedia Stamford Bridge is 103x67 meters and Camp Nou 105x68. Hardly a big difference if these numbers are correct.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont think all pitches have the be exactly the same. within certain amounts yes, but not all the exact same width x length

from what i've seen overall the pitch is 239 square meters larger. it's not insignificant at all, that's quite large


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Huh? All information states that it's 1 meter wider and 2 meters longer.


 im guessing they have reduced the size of the pitch at the Nou Camp for tonight, as in the champions league UEFA like to have all the pitches the same size


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah and another regulation is that you have to water the pitch a certain time before the game, something milan don't bother doing. It's 260 square meters larger, idk if they have to move the line's forward.

Barcelona line-up (official): Valdes - Pique Mascherano Puyol - Xavi Busquets Iniesta Cesc - Cuenca Messi Alexis

Cesc starting ahead of Alves, 3 at the back :hmm:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Barça's starting XI: Valdés, Puyol, Mascherano, Piqué, Sergio, Xavi, Iniesta, Cesc, Alexis, Messi and Cuenca

Pitch regulations :kobe Milan practically dropped a bomb on their pitch for the Barca and Arsenal games, both ep & :wenger made complaints, and as far as I know both clubs made formal complaints, yet, nothing. I know the San Siro pitch is usually poor but that was abominable. Nice regulations UEFA.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Always seems a waste playing 3 at the back when the opposition is likely going 1 up front.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

From what I heard, ep and :wenger both made complaints, but the ref listened to ep and put it in his match report, but didn't for :wenger. Must be bias towards the big clubs :troll

Chelsea unchanged, lets see if they play the same way or if they try and play higher up the pitch.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

arent they putting in an artificial surface cos they're too incompetent to look after the pitch properly


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Must be UEFALONA special treatment ique2


ep isn't messing tonight. a lot more direct than the team vs Madrid and Cuenca will provide the natural width they need without Alves anyway. Cesc's creativity behind Messi & Alexis could be the difference vs a stubborn Chelsea defence.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

big bad flopping drogba starts

Cech, Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry, Cole, Mikel, Meireles, Lampard, Ramires, Drogba, Mata


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Barcelona will be winning 2-0 when :torres comes off the bench to score the goal to put Chelsea through.

:wilkins


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm always more confident when there's two wingers playing, as well as Cesc and Iniesta. Means that Cesc can be in his best position alongside Messi, and Iniesta doesn't get shafted out to the left wing. Just means you're sacrificing 4 at the back to accomodate Cesc, but in a game where Barca come in trailing and need goals, i'm okay with that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pedro really is out of favour, huh?

Fuck, I am so scared. Do NOT concede early Chelsea. If we do, then goodnight.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Interesting that Cesc starts, he's the Henderson/Downing of Barcelona.

Hoping for yet another Chelsea heartbreak in the CL, but fairplay to them if they manage to pull it off. Incredible achievement yada-yada... would make a lot of people look pretty foolish yada-yada-yada... RDM is Good.

Also hoping that Gary Neuville isn't commentating on this, the day of my daughter's wedding big game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

IncapableNinja said:


> Interesting that Cesc starts, he's the Henderson/Downing of Barcelona.


Bit of an exaggeration there, 15 goals and 20 assists, combined that's more than anyone in the PL apart from RvP.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Comparing Cesc to more-arrests-than-assists Stewart Downing?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:downing

He's assisted the police more than his team mates this season ique2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

IncapableNinja said:


> *Interesting that Cesc starts, he's the Henderson/Downing of Barcelona.*
> 
> Hoping for yet another Chelsea heartbreak in the CL, but fairplay to them if they manage to pull it off. Incredible achievement yada-yada... would make a lot of people look pretty foolish yada-yada-yada... RDM is Good.
> 
> Also hoping that Gary Neuville isn't commentating on this, the day of my daughter's wedding big game.


what

no one at barcelona is the henderson/downing of barcelona.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

But..but..the crossbar and Andy Carroll and..but..corrupt officials and the anti-Liverpool bias stopped him from getting those numbers.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Seb said:


> Mascherano and Puyol I think, though Pique will surely play tonight.
> 
> *We need an early goal. If you get to half time level, you're through. Need something special from Leo tonight.*


Don't think this is necessarily true.

However if we do score first, and get to halftime I feel like we can surely make it through. That's still the only way I see it happening though, first goal. Our Stamford Bridge plan of defending won't work, quite sure Barca will score today no matter what. Must go for the vital opening goal. Shitting myself, and I really want the game to end. But if Chelsea do lose, I'll be proud that they made it to the semis anyways throughout a shitty season.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Expecting Barcelona to tear Chelsea apart.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> what
> 
> no one at barcelona is the henderson/downing of barcelona.


Surely there's somebody? The guy selling the scarves outside? The trophy polishing woman? Pinto?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

The only thing I know/remember about Pinto is that he was one of the main ones who kicked off with the Barca/Madrid fight, whilst on the bench. PINTO.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Last minute of the cup final. Casillas and Pinto were the two best players on the pitch that night.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Great save, I actually watched it live on that stream. For shame.

He's a cult hero.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Conspiracies are starting already. Apparently the referee works for UNICEF :lol


















I will use that in a few hours :side:


----------



## DeanToon (Jul 14, 2011)

People may laugh but I have a niggling feeling Chelsea may suprise a few here.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

It can be done. Arsenal basically camped on their box last year, defended well up until Cesc decided to be an absolute dick and back heel it on the edge of the box and gifted Messi a goal, and it was all down hill from there. We were awful offensively, couldn't string three passes together and did little right in the second half. Then, RvP got sent off in perhaps the most ridiculous decision of the year when we started to attack after the Busquets OG and went back to camping on our box. We carried an injured Cesc throughout the game, Nasri was barely fit and Diaby was injured, so we essentially had three passengers and got outplayed all game. All that and we still came within Bendtner putting a very good chance away to knock them out, Chelsea can definitely do it.


----------



## Suley (Oct 24, 2011)

Fuck me, Barca have one hell of an attacking line up.


----------



## DeanToon (Jul 14, 2011)

Aye, I remember that game. You were fully outplayed nigh-on all game but as you say you were carrying a player or two. Common sense says Barca will prevail but I just cant shake that niggling feeling.

That said I wont be back my "niggly feeling" with cold hard cash.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Somewhere Joel Is literally shitting himself :lol


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

anyone got a stream for the chelsea barca match?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I am nervous as fuck. 

I'll take a boring 0-0.

But realistically :terry will probably score a hat trick. I wish.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Aaro said:


> anyone got a stream for the chelsea barca match?


Check firstrowsports.eu. Should have some there

These early chances Barca are getting must be terrifying for Chelsea.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

ugh. Cahill injured is bad.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Bosingwa... BOSINGWA.

Bosingwa v Messi lads. Fuck.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Pique just got KOd


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh my..Bosingwa in. We're out!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

We lose a CB, we get Bosingwa

They lose a CB, they get Alves 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU....


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Pique out? I guess it's not a good night for the defensive players.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Edgehead 26 said:


> We lose a CB, we get Bosingwa
> 
> They lose a CB, they get Alves
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU....


ique2

Edit

:busquets:busquets:busquets:busquets:busquets:busquets:busquets:busquets:busquets:busquets:busquets :busquets


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

cunt


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

:busquets:busquets:busquets:busquets:busquets:busquets


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

:terry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wait. WHAT!

:lmao :terry:lmao :terry:lmao :terry:lmao :terry:lmao :terry:lmao :terry:lmao :terry


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

you stupid prick. completely unneeded.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK??????????????


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what an absolute moron. deserved to be sent off for just the pure idiocy.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

ridiculous. back to bed I go. 

I hope barca get stuffed in the final.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

A moutain to climb. Oh red card. Not a new thing. CFC bye bye!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What was Terry thinking?

ique2


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Joel said:


> Conspiracies are starting already. Apparently the referee works for UNICEF :lol


:terry

LEADER OF MEN


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Stupid.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

UEFALONA > EVILCHELSEACHARGE


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Chelsea in trouble. Clive Tyldesley, famous for his so-called Man Utd bias and "that night in Barcelona" talk, is a Chelsea fan. Before tonight I thought he was a Man Utd fan.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

game over. oh well.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

:andres


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Captain.

Leader.

Retard.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:andres

Goodnight sweet Chelsea


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh yes.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUU!!!!!!!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Had a good run. Never thought we'd get this far when we lost 3-1 in Naples.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Barça advancing to the final:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Justice. Feels so good that beautiful football triumphs over shitty defensive football. I hope Barca score as many as possible.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

:torres 2-1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

OHHHH SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT 

GAME ON BITCHES


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

GET THE FUCK IN


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Interesting. Still 10 men though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

holy shit ramires. what a goal


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RAMIRES YOU'RE THE BEST!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Forza chelsea. 

The red card was unfair tbh. It looks like the clean honest chelsea will eliminate uefalona.


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)

Come on Chelsea,..!! Believe!!

Ueafalona did their best and bribed the assistant to get Terry sent off...

But take that you diving cunts! only a brazilian could finish it like that!

advantage chelsea. Settle down in the break, come back and park the bus.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

John Terry truly is the ultimate cunt. Fucking thick as shit.

Great finish by Ramires though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ramires is a boss. C´mon chelsea, you can do it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

2-1 down in the Champions League semi final, away to Barca, down to ten men and Ramires attempts that?

Cojones.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The red card was deserved. How the hell can you go up and knee a dude? He's a absolute disgrace. Fuck him.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Where are the barca fans now. :troll


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What a fucking goal from Ramires.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The replay of the red :terry

What an absolute muppet. One of the stupidest things i've ever seen on a football pitch, given it was Terry.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah, the knee in the back away from play never happened. it's all a massive CONSPIRACY.

how on earth can you do that in a CHAMPIONS LEAGUE SEMI FINAL against the best team in the world with one of your cb's already down? so, so, so, so, so stupid.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> The red card was deserved. How the hell can you go up and knee a dude? He's a absolute disgrace. Fuck him.


I just saw the replay and you are right, at first i though it was stupid to give him a red card


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

LOLTerry. Barcelona will get one or two more in, and all will be right in the world.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> The red card was deserved. How the hell can you go up and knee a dude? He's a absolute disgrace. Fuck him.


And THAT is your leader :terry


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

worst thing is he was the national captain. embarassing.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Fucking referee with his red card. He can take that card, shine it up real nice, turn that sumbitch sideways and stick it up his ass!

Go Chelsea!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What the fuck was Terry thinking? Mikel and Bosingwa to defend against Iniesta and Messi.

Captain Cunt.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Terry deserved to go off, from a blues fan.

But come on, no CB's, Bosretard, Ramires at RB, 10 men...

Really hoping RDM can come up with a brilliant counter attacking formation. The odds of that happening and us going through, however...


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Agreed with all, what Terry was thinking there I'll never know and the fact he complained makes him look even more stupid. The guy got caught, he was stupid for going up to Alexis and kneeing him in the back. The red card was fully deserved.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Essien surely has to come on for Meireles. He basically cost us both goals.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Lulz can't wait to see chelsea get raped this half.

BARCELONA!

:terry:terry:terry:terry


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Terry obviously didn't want to get to the final in fear of losing again.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

The guy grew up a United fan, i'm now convinced, John Terry is the ultimate footballing troll :terry


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Samoon said:


> It looks like the clean honest chelsea will eliminate uefalona.


If you say so :terry


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Come on Chelsea, defend that goal with all you got!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

OK. I'm a Chelsea fan and after watching replay I agree with the card. Only couldn't it be yellow?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Penalty. Chelsea can you do much worse tonight?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

UEFAlona!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

PENALTY? FUCK YOU, YOU SCUMBAG BRIBED COCKSUCKER!

C'mon Cech!


YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

A red card and now a penalty?! Hahah Messi missed!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

oops :messi


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I said Cech would save it. Close though.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

JUSTICE


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Jaw = on the floor


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Messi wouldn't cut it in the premier league, it's just too obvious now. :terry


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Terry with that CLEAN and HONEST truth. All Sanchez's fault.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Looked at the replay. LOL at Chech's dancing move before the penalty.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

chelsea, IF they reach the final will be missing half their team (Y)

always wanted to see bertrand play in the champions league football :/


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cesc, u gay!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, with the way things are going now, I see another penalty for Barca.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

They are playing against Barca in Camp Nou. What else would you expect?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hah, nice strike Drogba!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mata for Kalou?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

IT'S OKAY.

KALOU'S ON. JOB DONE.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh Kalou, God save The Blues! I was expecting Sturridge or Torres.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

looks worse when you see it from this angle


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Barca are an excellent side but they fart about too much with the ball.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Why is Torres still on the bench?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't understand Pep's love with Cuenca. Clearly Pedro would have been the better option?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cos he's shit and chelsea arent exactly looking to score


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Why is Torres still on the bench?


Unfortunately, now is not with the time for them to play offensive.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

CyberWaste said:


> looks worse when you see it from this angle


Great jump forward from Sanchez. :sanchez











dat EVA


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Why is Torres still on the bench?


why would he be on. drogba's doing MORE than okay.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

LOL Bosingwa playing as CB.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Why is Torres still on the bench?


:wilkins


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Tello->Cuenca


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Can't believe I missed the game so far. Judging its been epic so far from reading the commentary.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Kalou should have gotten that!


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

barcas defence is a mess at times


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Drogba suffered a gunshot wound. Within 5 minutes he'll be sprinting up the field.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kill that time, Drogba!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, they're playing only 3 at the back.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Today it just isn't Messi's game.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Keep it up Didier. Barca dive like the best of them.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Man of the match for Chelsea tonight, RAMIRES!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Abk92 said:


> Man of the match for Chelsea tonight, RAMIRES!


And not just because he scored a goal.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

I really hate when barca hold possession outside the box, as you know they will get an opening eventually.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

L. Messi - little engine, that couldn't


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Amazing match.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The game got so quiet all of sudden...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

my fucking nerves. seriously. fuck.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:torres:torres:torres:torres


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

I'd both hate and love to be a Chelsea fan now.

You must be shitting yourselves.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Drogba out, Torres in.

C'mon Torres, you are one of Barcelona's biggest nightmares, bring it to them!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! Thank you Mr. Offside!

EDIT: Sorry for double post.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

hahaha! no goal! offside!

But Barca is gonna attack 100% now.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Torres to seal the result? That would be quite a finish.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

haven't been this emotionally invested in a game in a long time.

still think it will end in tragedy for chelsea though


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Chelsea vs ? in the final.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay, now I understand why Torres is hated by Chelsea fans. He keeps fucking up.

Holy shit, I'm not even a Chelsea fan and my heart is beating fast.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

I would love to see Barcelona end the season without a major trophy.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

my god they're going to score. please don't score please don't score please please


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Okay, now I understand why Torres is hated by Chelsea fans. He keeps fucking up.


huh? hes not hated by chelsea fans, hes just not the player he was a few years ago, but still puts in a good shift and has become very good at assisting players.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

There was no foul for Meireles IMO.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

COME ON. NO STOPPAGE TIME.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

SQUEAKY BUM TIME


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

YESSSSSSS


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

FERNANDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Torres FUCK YEAH


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

TORRRRRRRRRESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

YES YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CyberWaste said:


> huh? hes not hated by chelsea fans, hes just not the player he was a few years ago, but still puts in a good shift and has become very good at assisting players.


Maybe not hated, but not preferred is what I meant. I am way too invested into the match to bother typing out things properly, lol.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

GOAL! GOAL! GOAL!
Torres!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:torres

YES!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, 10 man Chelsea - 6th in their domestic lead. A far cry from the team that beat us in last year's final.

Bayern please finish the job tomorrow.

Jimmy Greaves - "It's a funny old game"


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

50 MILLION POUNDS, WELL SPENT NOWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres:torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

get the FUCK in


dont care thats its chelsea, im going to become a chelsea fan for the final, purely because their from england, be fucked if im supporting a spanish or german team


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TORRES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

LOL! Just called it a few minutes ago. Torres dumps out Barcelona!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Unbelievable! :lmao

:torres :torres :torres


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Proof that anything can happen in football. A very low quality team like Chelsea going through on a 2 leg fixture against the greatest team in history.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fucking excellent display. Couldn't be prouder. Absolutely deserved.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

terry must be fuckin pissed


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

yEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! WHO EXPECTED THAT? YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

goallllllllllllllllllll, torresssssssssssssssss, forza torres, you are the best,goalllllllllllllll


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Great game!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

You can't even say anything about Chelsea rn. Possibly the most baffling match I've ever seen


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:torres

Exactly what Barcelona deserve. Dat possession means fuck all.

Well deserved Chelsea.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Gaz just jizzed in his pants.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bra-Fucking-Vo Chelsea. Bra-Fucking-Vo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

God what an unbelievable tie. Total choke.

Well done to Chelsea. Really hope you win the final, but I think you'll get smashed with all those players missing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FUCKING HELL. I CAN BARELY TYPE


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Proof that anything can happen in football. A very low quality team like Chelsea going through on a 2 leg fixture against the greatest team in history.


Are you hating on chelsea?, are you angry? playing defensive is a part of football.


----------



## DeanToon (Jul 14, 2011)

I said I had that niggly feeling like. I just had a feeling Di Matteo was gonna get it right on the night.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm sitting here in absolute shock......

Congrats Chelsea, and Roman if you don't let RDM be your manager next year then you are the biggest idiot i've ever seen


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Pass and Pass
Pass and Pass
Pass and Pass
Pass and Pass
Pass and Pass
Pass and Pass
Pass and Pass

then long agricultural punt up the field , BOOM and barca are out!

Maybe the Stoke way of playing isn't all that bad after all


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Hats off to Chelsea and RDM. They hung in there and taught Barca how to defend. Don't want to hear all the "negative tactics" talk either. That is how you play and beat a team like Barca.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Words cannot expressed how happy I am right now! C'mon Real, it's your turn to do the other half and then we've got a match I've wanted to see for years and with half of Chelsea's team away, it would make it real easy for us!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

fuckingawesomechelseacharge


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Proof that anything can happen in football. A very low quality team like Chelsea going through on a 2 leg fixture against the greatest team in history.


Dat Heartbreak and Triumph doe 

:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torresep


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Seb said:


> God what an unbelievable tie. Total choke.
> 
> Well done to Chelsea. Really hope you win the final, but I think you'll get smashed with all those players missing.


I dont. 

Chelsea have great grit and determination, and were a man down. Miereles is practically a liability, and if Cahill isn't seriously injured, then he can replace Terrys position easily.


Ramires will be a big miss though, but not going to decide a game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> God what an unbelievable tie. Total choke.
> 
> Well done to Chelsea. Really hope you win the final, but I think you'll get smashed with all those players missing.


Thanks, Seb. That's commendable of you. Would rep but got to spread.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Unfuckingbelievable.

:torres scored in the end to seal it. God I hope we win Champions League.

I believe in Football Gods, man.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Samoon said:


> Are you hating on chelsea?, are you angry? playing defensive is a part of football.


Not at all, before the match I really wanted Chelsea to go through because it'd be way easier for my team to beat Chelsea if we go through Madrid. I just dislike teams that focus solely on defence and thus as the game progressed I wanted Barca to win because they're the far superior team not only in general but in the two legs individually aswell. Chelsea will be torn appart in the final no matter their opponent, imo.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I hate both teams, but Chelsea deserved it. lolueafalona&lolmessi


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

eddiefan said:


> Hats off to Chelsea and RDM. They hung in there and *taught Barca how to defend*. Don't want to hear all the "negative tactics" talk either. That is how you play and beat a team like Barca.


Clearly not very well.

Say what you want, at the end of the day it is written. Which team beat Barcelona 1-0 away, and forced a draw at their home camp, with ten men? It's Chelsea, it's true. It's damn true.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Lionel Missi not the player he used to be. On a downward spiral.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jeff Shreeves just destroyed Ivanovic's soul there.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Drogba out, Torres in.
> 
> C'mon Torres, you are one of Barcelona's biggest nightmares, bring it to them!


He's done it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel (And Redead when he comes on) Would you want RDM to get the Job after this?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That was absolutely heroic beyond belief from Chelsea. The game was done, over. 

If RDM doesn't get the job Roman should be shot.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

i hope chelsea get stuffed in the final, but that was fucking brilliant, shows you however much possession you have if you dont score enough goals it means jack shit


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Not at all, before the match I really wanted Chelsea to go through because it'd be way easier for my team to beat Chelsea if we go through Madrid. I just dislike teams that focus solely on defence and thus as the game progressed I wanted Barca to win because they're the far superior team not only in general but in the two legs individually aswell. Chelsea will be torn appart in the final no matter their opponent, imo.


What do you expect them to do? They are one man down against a vengeful Barcelona that's out to score in every way they possibly can. Unfortunately for them, their passing around outside the penalty area was meaningless since Chelsea's defense never opened up any opportunities.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Not at all, before the match I really wanted Chelsea to go through because it'd be way easier for my team to beat Chelsea if we go through Madrid. *I just dislike teams that focus solely on defence* and thus as the game progressed I wanted Barca to win because they're the far superior team not only in general but in the two legs individually aswell. Chelsea will be torn appart in the final no matter their opponent, imo.


What about teams that focus solely on attack? Chelsea were the better team, keep sippin' the haterade


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


>


x a million.

What an effort from Chelsea, just unbelievable. I've not been RDM's biggest fan but that was just beyond incredible. 2-0 down in the Nou Camp with 10 men and no recognised centre-half, amazing!

I never thought I'd say it but I'll be right behind Chelsea to win the Champions League on that Saturday night in May.

Joel, enjoy it lad, chuffed for you!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

:torres 

It just had to be . Messi misses a penalty and Torres scores?

Is this the real life?


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Great job by Chelsea, can't wait to smash you in the final :torres


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

haribo said:


>


:lmao brilliant, Messi performing in those BIG GAMES :torres


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Terry is a disgrace to that club btw, he should be ashamed of what situation he left his teammates in, although you just know he isn't. RDM should tell him to f**k off in the Summer.

Ramires was Roy Keanish tonight, that chip is GOTS.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

THIS FUCKING GUY.

Midfielder asked to play on a wing, then has to play right back with ten men...

STILL FUCKING SCORES IN STYLE.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Joel (And Redead when he comes on) Would you want RDM to get the Job after this?


Yes. Players love him, and play so well under his guidance. He probably won't get the job because he isn't a big name, but I'd be more than happy to have him at the helm as manager. Has had an absolutely incredible run, and pulled Chelsea out of a gutter.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> What about teams that focus solely on attack? Chelsea were the better team, keep sippin' the haterade


Focusing solely on attack produces beautiful football which I'm all for. W/e though, that's just me.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Well Barca better learn from it after this. The strongest attacking force in the world couldn't break down a Chelsea team missing Terry, playing with no proper CBs and down to 10 men. Humbling indeed.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

I fucking hate Chelsea but well played. Barcelona are the most overrated team in football history. There's a good fucking reason why Madrid were 13 points ahead of them in the league. They possibly also have the worse defense for a top a team I have ever seen. Fucking diabolical.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Not at all, before the match I really wanted Chelsea to go through because it'd be way easier for my team to beat Chelsea if we go through Madrid. I just dislike teams that focus solely on defence and thus as the game progressed I wanted Barca to win because they're the far superior team not only in general but in the two legs individually aswell. Chelsea will be torn appart in the final no matter their opponent, imo.


How can you dislike a team that focuses solely on defence? Real played the opposite a few years ago, focussing just on attack on not defence, and got them nothing really. Its a big part of the game. Chelsea were the better team over the 2 legs in my opinion, sure they had a good bit of luck, but they shut out Barca majorily over the 2 legs, and barca had no answer to chelseas grit and determination. 

And no, they wont get "torn apart in the final", jesus. They just drew with Barca at home with 10 men, and will have a good opportunity to win the cup in may. Defend and counter is the way they will play I think. If drogba plays like he did tonight and last week, then he could definitely push around the Real or Bayern defence on the night.

It wont be easy, but to say chelsea will get torn apart no matter what the team is just ridiculous.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

CyberWaste said:


> Pass and Pass
> Pass and Pass
> Pass and Pass
> Pass and Pass
> ...


As I said earlier, Barca fart about too much.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Thanks, Seb. That's commendable of you. Would rep but got to spread.


Winning at home against a barrage of attack and then getting the result you needed away with 10 men deserves a hell of a lot of credit. Thought we were unlucky in the first leg but you more than deserved your result after that second leg performance. Please beat Madrid for us 

Lol @ people here criticising the way Barca play. Laughable really, come back when your team, or any other for that matter, comes even close to winning so many trophies in such a small period. The reaction of the fans after the Torres goal said it all really.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

MESSI WID DOSE BIG GAME PENS.

Incredible game really. I hope Chelsea get battered in the final, but I think they could win it putting their reserves out, it seems to be their year when no-one thought it would be.

Hopefully it's like Arsenal 05-06 where we were incredible defensively up til the final and got beat, but I can't see it. Really do just have the feeling they'll win, but Bayern and Madrid will be really suited to playing that defence. Quality from both wings and directness, both of which Barca lacked noticeably tonight, which is strange for them. They'll be back next year.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> Lol @ people here criticising the way Barca play. Laughable really, come back when your team, or any other for that matter, comes even close to winning so many trophies in such a small period. The reaction of the fans after the Torres goal said it all really.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> What do you expect them to do? They are one man down against a vengeful Barcelona that's out to score in every way they possibly can. Unfortunately for them, their passing around outside the penalty area was meaningless since Chelsea's defense never opened up any opportunities.


I mentioned Chelsea's defensive display on both legs and not on the second in particular. I didn't expect them to do anything else, after all you do what you got to do, I just said that the lower quality team advanced which I didn't like because I enjoy attacking football.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> Winning at home against a barrage of attack and then getting the result you needed away with 10 men deserves a hell of a lot of credit. Thought we were unlucky in the first leg but you more than deserved your result after that second leg performance. Please beat Madrid for us
> 
> Lol @ people here criticising the way Barca play. Laughable really, come back when your team, or any other for that matter, comes even close to winning so many trophies in such a small period. The reaction of the fans after the Torres goal said it all really.


Scores a Goal. Proves he's worth £50m :torres 

Seriously though the only issue with Barca tonight is that they seemed to have no plan B. All they tried to do was break down Chelsea and when the couldn't do that they just passed it around hoping Chelsea would break their defensive line. No risk at all. That is pretty much what cost them tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't mean to be too critical - they are a great side. So much more they've could've done, as I watched and thought.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

No Terry slipping in the final this year.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Not at all, before the match I really wanted Chelsea to go through because it'd be way easier for my team to beat Chelsea if we go through Madrid. I just dislike teams that focus solely on defence and thus as the game progressed I wanted Barca to win because they're the far superior team not only in general but in the two legs individually aswell. *Chelsea will be torn appart in the final no matter their opponent, imo.*


Yeah probably. The players they are missing are very important for them


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well done Chelsea.

So glad uefalona got what they deserved.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

NEW SMILEY, SOMEONE DO IT


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Unbelievable. Absolutely immense performance from Chelsea to a man (bar Terry).

Well done to them and good luck in the final. Difficult to be bitter after watching a team pull that out.

Major props to Ivanovic for not attempting to hit Shreeves with the WMD. What a dick move to address him like that after that performance.

Good stuff.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

be afraid real/bayern










No but seriously, 

What was Lionel Messi's favourite subject at school?

Woodwork.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pleased Messi missed the pen, blatant dive from Cesc.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Incredible stuff from Chelsea, they deserve all the credit in the world for pulling that out of the bag. Drogba was immense, and Ramires was a man possessed. Great that JT can't lift the cup if they do it as well.

Messi and Iniesta were off again and Barca struggled, Fabregas doing a dive for the pen meant that justice prevailed as well. Someone needed to tell Messi to calm down over the penalty....


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Letlive said:


> NEW SMILEY, SOMEONE DO IT


*Shreeves*; were you booked after the penalty

*Ivan*; yeah i booked

*S*; you know that means you're out of the final now

*I*; yeah i dont know

*S*; unfortunately that means you don't play in the final

*I*; fortunate


Sky Sports are cunts though, way to fucking crush the guy right after getting through to the final.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I mentioned Chelsea's defensive display on both legs and not on the second in particular. I didn't expect them to do anything else, after all you do what you got to do, I just said that the lower quality team advanced which I didn't like because I enjoy attacking football.


I understand where you are coming from but even then, Chelsea had the perfect score at home so it only made sense to defend the clean sheet against a team with the strong offense that Barcelona has. When you are happy with what you have against a team of Barcelona's caliber, it's all about keeping the score. Winning is more important than "beautiful football" because if you are actually playing with the team, the last thing on your mind is what you want the teams to do.

Anyways, come on Madrid, it's our time to get to the finals! Then if Chelsea wins, I give my 100% congrats to you for being such an amazing team!

Thank God Napoli didn't knock Chelsea out, just the thought of them or Benfica going against Barcelona here would be horrifying as I have no doubts that they would both get shredded to pieces


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

GAWD ALMIGHTY

:torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Still stunned. "50 million" trending world wide.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Say Chelsea win the CL. They don't play in it next year, right, unless they get 4th? I think a rule was put in place after 5th-placed LOLerpool won the CL in 2005.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Terry owning up to the red card after his half time statement saying he was "checking his run"

:terry :terry :terry


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Ace Ventura said:


> Say Chelsea win the CL. They don't play in it next year, right, unless they get 4th? I think a rule was put in place after 5th-placed LOLerpool won the CL in 2005.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


No pretty sure that rule still stands.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Seb said:


> Terry owning up to the red card after his half time statement saying he was "checking his run"
> 
> :terry :terry :terry


What better way to deal with it than trolling? :troll


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Expecting a cracker out of tomorrow's game, although not quite sure how to outdo what I just saw.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

JESUS GARY


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Chelsea would get in, but the 4th place team wouldn't


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Expecting a cracker out of tomorrow's game, although not quite sure how to outdo what I just saw.


No dont expect it to be anywhere near as good, this game will go down as a classic, it had everything.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> I understand where you are coming from but even then, Chelsea had the perfect score at home so it only made sense to defend the clean sheet against a team with the strong offense that Barcelona has. When you are happy with what you have against a team of Barcelona's caliber, it's all about keeping the score. Winning is more important than "beautiful football" because if you are actually playing with the team, the last thing on your mind is what you want the teams to do.
> 
> Anyways, come on Madrid, it's our time to get to the finals! Then if Chelsea wins, I give my 100% congrats to you for being such an amazing team!
> 
> Thank God Napoli didn't knock Chelsea out, just the thought of them or Benfica going against Barcelona here would be horrifying as I have no doubts that they would both get shredded to pieces


I get what you're saying but as a mutual with no particular bond to either team, I don't care about the result and which team advances, I just wanna enjoy a leg between two attacking teams which will provide memorable moments and goals. However props to Chelsea for pulling this off against arguably the greatest team in history, I hope we can make it tomorrow too against Madrid thus making for a very unpredictable final. Didn't want to offend any Chelsea fan, the comment about Chelsea being low quality as a team I meant compared to Barcelona.
Anyway, cograts to Chelsea and their fans, maybe it's time they left the trophy after all these years of coming so close


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Just watched that Ivanovic interview again,brutal.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CyberWaste said:


> No pretty sure that rule still stands.


Nah If Chelsea win they will get Champo League even if they finish 5th. It was changed after we won it. 4th place will go to Europa League


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Torres is worth 50 million after that goal


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I get what you're saying but as a mutual with no particular bond to either team, I don't care about the result and which team advances, I just wanna enjoy a leg between two attacking teams which will provide memorable moments and goals. However props to Chelsea for pulling this off against arguably the greatest team in history, I hope we can make it tomorrow too against Madrid thus making for a very unpredictable final. Didn't want to offend any Chelsea fan, the comment about Chelsea being low quality as a team I meant compared to Barcelona.
> Anyway, cograts to Chelsea and their fans, maybe it's time they left the trophy after all these years of coming so close


So you didn't celebrate Greece winning Euro 2004 then?

The Art of defending is just as important to the game as the art of attacking.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

T-C said:


> Chelsea would get in, but the 4th place team wouldn't


Pity on a decent team like Newcastle, who are fighting like fuck for 4th spot, could possibly end up in the Europa. Tyneside is hoping for a Madrid/Bayern victory!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I get what you're saying but as a mutual with no particular bond to either team, I don't care about the result and which team advances, I just wanna enjoy a leg between two attacking teams which will provide memorable moments and goals. However props to Chelsea for pulling this off against arguably the greatest team in history, I hope we can make it tomorrow too against Madrid thus making for a very unpredictable final. Didn't want to offend any Chelsea fan, the comment about Chelsea being low quality as a team I meant compared to Barcelona.
> Anyway, cograts to Chelsea and their fans, maybe it's time they left the trophy after all these years of coming so close


Well, that's the difference. If you are not a fan, you will obviously want a goal-fest but as a fan, it's a lot more different and you will just want the match to end.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Nah If Chelsea win they will get Champo League even if they finish 5th. It was changed after we won it. 4th place will go to Europa League


No he said the rule was changed after liverpool won it, I said it still stands that if the team that wins the CL finishes below 4th, that they still get into the CL the next year and 4th place dont.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> So you didn't celebrate Greece winning Euro 2004 then?
> 
> The Art of defending is just as important to the game as the art of attacking.


Oh God, Greece were awful but....they.....did....it. Northern Ireland for Euro 2016!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Chelsea fans:










CLUB WORLD CHAMPIONS BABY!!!111










:busquets :busquets :busquets


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CyberWaste said:


> No he said the rule was changed after liverpool won it, I said it still stands that if the team that wins the CL finishes below 4th, that they still get into the CL the next year and 4th place dont.


My bad got confused there.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I really want to see real vs chelsea in the final, please real, eliminate bayern.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

CyberWaste said:


> JESUS GARY


:lol

Is that Gary Neville or Jerry Seinfeld?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, Torres may never score again and he'd still be worth 50 million for that goal alone.

Amazing! I was expecting the Barca goal and kept my emotions at check--not to get too excited because I was still expecting Barca to score--and when Torres came on, I just knew he'd score at the Camp Nou again. I'm absolutely amazed for Chelsea.

It's been a while since I was so emotionally invested on a match.

Chelsea's defense was absolutely brilliant and with all the work the 10 men did, they deserved to go through. Ramires, what a goal! Barcelona looked like Arsenal at times. And, all the overplaying has caught Messi. He created some chances, but looked very tired.

I want Bayern to win tomorrow, but it could be Madrid--with Jose facing his old club.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Embarrassing from Barca, they deserve to lose both the league and Champions League after that pathetic performance. Yes, I am very mad.

Ivanovic though  No need from Shreeves.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

CyberWaste said:


> No he said the rule was changed after liverpool won it, I said it still stands that if the team that wins the CL finishes below 4th, that they still get into the CL the next year and 4th place dont.


the rule was changed after Liverpool won it. Before 2005 it was up to the Nation on how they distributed their co-efficient places. Like if the F.A wanted to they could say rather than us paying parachute payments the bottom 3 relegated sides will join our champions in the competition or they could have the winner of every league gain qualification.

Uefa expected that every nation would always use sportsmanship and allow the winners to represent their country but after Liverpool won it our F.A called Uefa's bluff (part of the reason why the entire footballing world despises our F.A. We went all douchebaggy and said no we want to protect the value of our league so if Uefa want Liverpool in then they can give them a place. (So Uefa did) 

then Uefa changed the rules to which ever country wins the champions league forfiets 1 place to the champions.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

See you in Europa League next year Mags :troll


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Gunner14 said:


> So you didn't celebrate Greece winning Euro 2004 then?
> 
> The Art of defending is just as important to the game as the art of attacking.


You don't get it, if you're a fan of a team that's playing defensively of course you're gonna accept and embrace it, but to mutual fans this isn't entertaining at all. Did you enjoy Greece winning Euro 2004 ? I'm guessing no because you didn't like the fact that we were playing catenaccio. 
I'm not saying defence isn't as important as attack, all I'm saying attacking football is more entertaining to mutual fans such as myself in the Barca-Chelsea leg.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Pique is taken to the hospital, hope everything goes all right.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Unrelated* Swear to God, I had this REM moment last night were I envisioned Manchester United being beaten in the CL final by.....Sporting Lisbon.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> the rule was changed after Liverpool won it. Before 2005 it was up to the Nation on how they distributed their co-efficient places. Like if the F.A wanted to they could say rather than us paying parachute payments the bottom 3 relegated sides will join our champions in the competition or they could have the winner of every league gain qualification.
> 
> Uefa expected that every nation would always use sportsmanship and allow the winners to represent their country but after Liverpool won it our F.A called Uefa's bluff (part of the reason why the entire footballing world despises our F.A. We went all douchebaggy and said no we want to protect the value of our league so if Uefa want Liverpool in then they can give them a place. (So Uefa did)
> 
> then Uefa changed the rules to which ever country wins the champions league forfiets 1 place to the champions.


But why did Liverpool still end in the same group as Chelsea the year after? I thought teams from the same country never get placed in the same group.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> You don't get it, if you're a fan of a team that's playing defensively of course you're gonna accept and embrace it, but to mutual fans this isn't entertaining at all. Did you enjoy Greece winning Euro 2004 ? I'm guessing no because you didn't like the fact that we were playing catenaccio.
> I'm not saying defence isn't as important as attack, all I'm saying attacking football is more entertaining to mutual fans such as myself in the Barca-Chelsea leg.


If you didn't think Chelsea's performance tonight and scoring two goals from 2-0 down wasn't entertaining (even as a neutral like most), there's something seriously wrong with you. That was arguably one of the most amazing performances of all time.


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

Great night. I missed it because my mates decided tonight was a good night to play football but English team beating overrated Barcelona? Awesome. Messi, who is terrible at penalties, missing one? Awesome. Terry missing the final? Awesome. Torres scoring? Awesome. 

Bayern win the final? Awesome.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> You don't get it, if you're a fan of a team that's playing defensively of course you're gonna accept and embrace it, but to mutual fans this isn't entertaining at all. Did you enjoy Greece winning Euro 2004 ? I'm guessing no because you didn't like the fact that we were playing catenaccio.
> I'm not saying defence isn't as important as attack, all I'm saying attacking football is more entertaining to mutual fans such as myself in the Barca-Chelsea leg.


I get what your saying completly but football isnt for the neutrals. and i actually loved Greece winning Euro 2004 because i pulled them out of the sweep and won £32 from it. 

Im also a massive supporter of the Italian way of playing. While not aestetically pleasing as a completly open untactical match with no discipline just you have a go we'll have a go i also from a coaching perspective love seeing games of footballing chess. This game was looking for Guardiola to come up with something to find a way through and he failed. Miserably.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> But why did Liverpool still end in the same group as Chelsea the year after? I thought teams from the same country never get placed in the same group.


Liverpool were not in the competition as an english representative. And the rule only stops teams representing the same country being drawn together.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Is Ramires out for the Final?


Edit:

CL Final and FA Cup Final... Suddenly, this is turning out to be Chelsea's most successful season. :torres


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ramires, Mereiles, Terry, Ivanovic and im pretty sure Mikel aswell.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> But why did Liverpool still end in the same group as Chelsea the year after? I thought teams from the same country never get placed in the same group.


The UEFA Executive Committee amended the regulations for future competitions so that the holders will have the right to defend their title and therefore qualify automatically, though at the expense of the lowest placed team in those countries that have more than one qualifier, if like Liverpool they did not finish high enough. Liverpool were entered into the first qualifying round, and were given no "country protection"; meaning they could face another English club at any stage of the competition.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

It was tactically perfect, full credit to Di Matteo!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gunner14 said:


> Ramires, Mereiles, Terry, Ivanovic and im pretty sure Mikel aswell.


Can add potentially Cahill & Luiz to that list as well (depending on how serious their injures are). 




Choke2Death said:


> But why did Liverpool still end in the same group as Chelsea the year after? I thought teams from the same country never get placed in the same group.


Yeah like Gunner said I believe it was down to the way we qualified. That year had 5 English teams so we didn't class as one of them.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao



> the #CFC player who completed the most passes in/into the attacking third was...Petr Cech (5)


----------



## Johnny_XTREME (Feb 28, 2012)

Glad Terry will miss the final match. I'm hoping Bayern will win CL this year.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> See you in Europa League next year Mags :troll


I would love the Europa League. A crazy dream even 12 months ago and would cherish every second. 

Can't see Chelsea winning the final though, without JT, Ivanovic (Cahill and Luiz?), Ramires.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

CokaCoola said:


> Great night. I missed it because my mates decided tonight was a good night to play football but English team beating overrated Barcelona? Awesome. Messi, who is terrible at penalties, missing one? Awesome. Terry missing the final? Awesome. Torres scoring? Awesome.
> 
> Bayern win the final? Awesome.


Do you know that bayern have not qualified yet.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cech
Bosingwa Cahill Luiz Cole
Mikel
Essien Lampard
Mata
Torres Drogba​
Just fucking go for it.

-Ramires is such a gladiator. I think I've been on his dick all season, but fuck me that goal! So sad he is missing it.
-Cech... I have hated you so much this season, but tonight, you fucking put the performance of your life.
-Ivanovic, so sad he is missing too. Was everywhere in defence. Killed himself for the cause.
-Ashley Cole. Not the best left back in the world anymore? Watch him in these last two matches. Amazing player. A captain's performance.
-Bosingwa. Playing in central defence. Was always in the right spot. Well done, lad.
-Meireles. Kind of crap. Gave away the ball. But took a bullet for Chelsea when he took one of the Barca guys down and got the yellow card that rules him out of the final.
-Drogba. Mr. Big game. Done all he could for us today. Go get your redemption in a few weeks now.
-Mikel. Kinda crap when on the ball. But cleared a lot of balls.
-Mata. Just not a game for him. Let's hope he has a better chance to work his magic in the final.
-Kalou. Choked hard. But defended well.
-Cahill. Get fit lad. We need you.
-Lampard. Rallied the guys well. Kept position well. Walloped Cesc. What a guy.
-Torres. Oh dear. Your fuck actually lead to you sealing the game today. Repeat of Old Trafford. Nope. This is your time to kick on now.

Bobbie Di Matteo... Set the team up so well. Made a terrible team, a battling team in a short time. You are a Chelsea legend no doubt.

Barcelona, respect to the club and players. Behaved like great sportmen at the end. You'll be back next season with a vengeance.

Can't believe it. OMG.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> Liverpool were not in the competition as an english representative. And the rule only stops teams representing the same country being drawn together.





Ace Ventura said:


> The UEFA Executive Committee amended the regulations for future competitions so that the holders will have the right to defend their title and therefore qualify automatically, though at the expense of the lowest placed team in those countries that have more than one qualifier, if like Liverpool they did not finish high enough. Liverpool were entered into the first qualifying round, and were given no "country protection"; meaning they could face another English club at any stage of the competition.





Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah like Gunner said I believe it was down to the way we qualified. That year had 5 English teams so we didn't class as one of them.


That's correct, Everton got knocked out early so Liverpool were a fifth English team but couldn't represent their country and instead went in as the defenders.

And I think I saw a post somewhere quoting me saying that Liverpool and Chelsea were never drawn in the same group. Yes, it actually happened.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Props to Chealsea. Epic performance. Drogba, Ramires and Cech were incredible.
If we can beat Bayern(tough match) it would be awesome a final with the blues. I can't remember the last time we played against them.
If unfortunately we couldn't make it I will rooting for DAT Chelsea.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Now, Bayern knock Madrid and 

@ Newcastle fans

Get the job done against the other two teams, bar City; it's Arsenal who look shaky now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Cech
> Bosingwa Cahill Luiz Cole
> Mikel
> Essien Lampard
> ...


Why did you sell Alex.... fancy taking Pique on loan for a game? ique

I agree with your assessments, Cech has been immense since RDM took over, surprising as he had been very poor for the 18 months previous.

Mikel is your liability there, and I wouldn't start with two strikers (i.e. Torres), but fuck knows who you'll have available.

I definitely think you can beat Bayern, but not Madrid. So you can join me in praying for BIG GAME ROBBEN to pull something out tomorrow.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats to the Chelsea fans. Now please roll over for the league game :hmm:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Spanish press arent happy



> Unjust, cruel, horrible... Any adjective is not enough to describe the incredible Barca elimination at the hands of Chelsea. Few times a team had all the qualities to move to a Champions League final and also Guardiola. And rarely a rival, with so little, won the prize.
> 
> It is difficult to explain how the club could throw away a tie in which it was infinitely better than its rival. The Chelsea at Camp Nou was like that of the first leg at Stamford Bridge. *A team stingy, cowardly, vulgar. Unworthy of a competition as big as this.* Their ultra-conservative tactic led them to defend tooth and nail with all players in the area of Cech. It's amazing how, with so little, they were able to score three goals in 180 minutes.
> 
> http://www.sport.es/es/noticias/barca/futbol-castiga-barca-con-eliminacion-mas-injusta-1704907


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The Spanish can shove it, possession means fuck all if you do nothing with it. Pep will be the first to admit that.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chelsea beat Barca at Stamford Bridge and drew at the Camp Nou--scoring two goals. What more can a team do?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Spanish press can cry me a river. Tomorrow Madrid will make it to the final anyways. So no need for them to be so depressed over Barcelona losing in a fair match. (and don't bring up Terry, he got what he deserved in an instant)


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Spanish press arent happy


Well Spork always have been a joke. A truly toilet paper. They didn't even attemp to hide his bias.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Spanish press arent happy


Wow the Spanish media were very quick to react. I'm sure Barca will be raring to go next season, a blip for them right now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

united_07 said:


> Spanish press arent happy


Well to bad for them.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

CRUSHED

The emphasis on DON'T made it go from amusing to fucking hilarious.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Spanish press can cry me a river. Tomorrow Madrid will make it to the final anyways. So no need for them to be so depressed over Barcelona losing in a fair match. (and don't bring up Terry, he got what he deserved in an instant)


Bayern are winning the tie atm, so i would not be that sure that madrid will make it into the final


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ivanovic should have punched Shreeves. Such a dickish move.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Razor King said:


> Now, Bayern knock Madrid and
> 
> @ Newcastle fans
> 
> Get the job done against the other two teams, bar City; it's Arsenal who look shaky now.


It's all rather fascinating. 4 teams, 2 places. Anyone could make it, anyone could miss out. Think Spurs look the least likely now, which is humorous. 

If Arsenal miss out... :shocked:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seb said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> CRUSHED
> 
> The emphasis on DON'T made it go from amusing to fucking hilarious.


What a cunt.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

From my Facebook wall. Couldn't help, have to post it.


> Lionel Messi went out on a Friday
> night when coming back, he got
> hooked up with a pretty lady. He
> took her to his hotel room, they
> ...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't find it funny at all really, felt like crying myself! 

What a bellend.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. We're just one big family in the end 

(God, I sound like ****)



Seb said:


> Why did you sell Alex.... fancy taking Pique on loan for a game? ique
> 
> I agree with your assessments, Cech has been immense since RDM took over, surprising as he had been very poor for the 18 months previous.
> 
> ...


Because AVB is a cunt. Absolutely fucked everything up.

I will join you tomorrow and cheer on BIG GAME ROBBEN. I know we have injuries and a lot of suspensions, but the team have to believe now. You just got past one of the greatest club sides in history (although if you had last season Pedro and Villa I think you would have gone through). Believe now.

Yeah, I'm probably just way too happy and just speaking shit in regards to the team for Bayern. I'll have to think that one over.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

united_07 said:


> Spanish press arent happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody Hell Spanish Media


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Abk92 said:


> From my Facebook wall. Couldn't help, have to post it.


:lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I was rooting for Chelsea throughout, they fully deserved to go through after that fantastic performance not just tonight but over the 2 legs. Drogba, Ramires, Cole, Lampard, Cech were all brilliant. Everyone played their part and you just knew Torres would get the winning goal when he came on.

Congratulations to the Chelsea fans on here, good luck for the final.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Lee Westwood on twitter :lmao



> Geoff Shreeves has just been on the phone telling me I've never won a major!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> Thanks for all the kind words guys. We're just one big family in the end
> 
> (God, I sound like ****)
> 
> ...


Also you have to pray that BIG GAME FLOP RONALDO flops tommorow.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL at the Spanish press. The same press who murdered Pep Guardiola at the press conference yesterday about the Madrid game they lost on saturday, criticizing him about the tactics, who played etc... Fucking hate them cunts.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Credit where credit is due. The ref had a decent game under a lot of pressure.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

new smiley face


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cant believe it guys. Its a goddamn motherfucking miracle

Torres scoring that goal, that single goal

Thats why you watch football. For a goal like that. Its the football equivalent of Undertaker vs Triple H


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Neville shot his load again!


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Seb said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> CRUSHED
> 
> The emphasis on DON'T made it go from amusing to fucking hilarious.


id hardly call that hilarious now, its not exactly funny, clearly the guy is crushed.


more showings that shreeves is a smarmy cunt.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Bayern are winning the tie atm, so i would not be that sure that madrid will make it into the final


I'm keepin' the faith.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lets hope Bayern can take out Madrid tomorrow

Staring down Jose? Its like facing Chelsea's father. He'd butcher us since most of the tactics we use are HIS


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Quick question and this will sound harsh but had Messi not played in either leg would Chelsea be heading through right now?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> Lets hope Bayern can take out Madrid tomorrow
> 
> Staring down Jose? Its like facing Chelsea's father. He'd butcher us since most of the tactics we use are HIS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't even know who would be the easier final. Bayern would be at home. Madrid coming off winning the Spanish title.

I would love to play Madrid and beat Mourinho though. That would be immense.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Nah if we don't win it i'd rather Jose did. Madrid in the final please. They're both as tough as each other anyway but Bayern would have 'home' advantage


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If not Chelsea, then Bayern
Even though the work Jose has done at Madrid lately, its goddamn imprssive

But i always <3 the germans


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

I still can't believe it. I'm in shock.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> I don't even know who would be the easier final. Bayern would be at home. Madrid coming off winning the Spanish title.
> 
> I would love to play Madrid and beat Mourinho though. That would be immense.


I have no problem with Chelsea beating us in the final. You guys deserve the CL at some point and we got 9 of them, but it'll be nice to take it home for the tenth time after a decade of bad luck!

A shame Chelsea couldn't take it against Manchester, though.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Joel my good man, how does tonight rate for you as a Chelsea fan? I'm struggling to think of a better achievement. The double was sweet and our first title but the fact that we were such severe underdogs and it was done with 10 men and despite conceding a pen which never should have been and the fact it was against the greatest team of all time (and the fact it's Barcelona anyway) make this probably the greatest night I think I have ever experienced as a blue


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

God™ said:


> I still can't believe it. I'm in shock.


Nobody can dude. this is heaven

Champions league final awaiting. 10 men. Beating Barca, avenging 2009. And torres scoring a beauty of a goal. It HAD to be torres

This is just magic


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Now Arsenal's win will never be brought up again or used in any interesting facts for the future regarding English clubs vs the great barcelona ique It will all be about GNEV's commentary post Torres goal and 'that musty night at the nou camp'

redead, probably time for an avy change to commemorate the occasion :terry


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

With our defence, or rather lack of, for the final I think we're going to have to go for it. Torres/Drogba/Mata up top. Or maybe just play Drogs at the heart of our defence


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

@DocBlue: This has to be the top moment, just because of who it was against and what we have been through all season. If someone said that Chelsea would compete in the CL final back in December when we scraped through, you'd have think they were off their rocker! The way the team has come together and just fought has been amazing. 

Getting past Rafa's Liverpool in 2008 was special too. They had been our road block in the CL for so long, so to finally get past them was just a relief.

Although winning the Premier League was special, in 2005 and 2006 you knew it was coming. But 2005 was the first time I had seen us win the league and I loved the squad, so yeah that is up there.

The double was great. Hard too look past that.

But yeah, this is probably the first now. Just for how we done it and what we went through. Number two would be the FA Cup in 1997, because that is the first trophy I saw us win  Number 3 is 2005.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Torres was just pretending to suck. Roman's masterplan.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FINALLS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah I feel really bad for Ivanovic. It sounds like Ivanovic is struggling to understand English, and it's really uncalled for. Really no point trying to rub it in his face, you can see how crushed he is. He put his heart into the performance today, and hopefully without the Big Serb we can still find a victory.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Shreeves always has been a bit of a prick when interviewing managers/players. Comes with the territory. Although it was really fucking harsh and should have let it down to be told by RDM. Thankfully RDM got one back on him in his interview.

Also, still no team has defended the CL. Very strange really.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea's resolve is awe inspiring. What a performance.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm right with you there. What a masterstroke sacking AVB is looking now. I hate to say it because I think we just weren't a right fit but RDM saved us from the total collapse which AVB looked to have put us in. Although I hate to sound negative and would rather talk about how well the squad and management has doen to turn this into what could be a very special season. Arguably we face just as tough a task in the final with those players out but the fact it is a one off tie helps us.
I am especially devastated for Terry, Ivan and Ramires. Each of them deserves a Champions League medal. Whatever people think of Terry tonight he was heroic in the first leg and up until the red card (which was harsh IMO but he was stupid) and deserves the medal for his service to the club over the years. Ivan is my favourite player so I would have loved to see him win it and Ramires has probably been our best player this season so I am more gutted for him than anyone.
I would have given RDM the job before tonight so I am going to be super pissed if he doesn't get a chance for next season.
I am looking forward to seeing how the likes of Cech/Drogs/Lamps/Cole play in the final. They will surely not have many more chances to win the thing and all were involved in that horrible loss in the final (I think!?), I know it's a champions league final but they will be SUPER up for it


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Been thinking about the team for the final with all the suspensions, came up with this.

Cech
Bosingwa - Luiz - Cahill - Cole
Mikel - Romeu
Lampard
Torres - Drogba - Mata​You could tinker with that XI a fair bit but it's still very competitive.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man i haven't felt that nervous in quite some time when Messi took that penalty.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

DocBlue said:


> Nah if we don't win it i'd rather Jose did. Madrid in the final please. They're both as tough as each other anyway but Bayern would have 'home' advantage


This! Exactly what was in my mind, but then, again...




redeadening said:


> Lets hope Bayern can take out Madrid tomorrow
> 
> *Staring down Jose? Its like facing Chelsea's father. He'd butcher us since most of the tactics we use are HIS*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

All of Torres's woes was forgotten right there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nah DocBlue. Terry let each and everyone connected with Terry down tonight. The board, the manager, his teammates, the staff and most importantly, us, the fans.

He's always given his heart for the team, but he has always shown that he is a scummy guy. This time the negatives outweighs the positives. I can't forgive him.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Barca passing the ball around the 18 yard box side to side was probably the most annoying fucking thing I've seen in a football match. Alves had so many chances to cross but kept cutting it back. It's literally engrained into their head that crossing and distance shooting is bad.

The sound of Neville spunking himself would make a good ringtone. :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

jose tactics vs jose?

the universe would explode


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

RDM has been great. The players are a lot more organised and his tactics have been good for the most part. Beating Barcelona over two legs can't be ignored. BUT, is he the man to take them forward? We haven't seen him show us anything that he can deal well in the transfer market, phase in a new generation etc. etc. There still needs to be serious questions raised about AVB's reign, and why the players didn't perform. AVB was tactically poor and his man management skills were abysmal, but the players looked unmotivated and didn't want to play for AVB. They didn't put the amount of effort they could, which is still really bad - while AVB will get the criticism for this period, the players didn't cover themselves in glory either. I'd love someone like RDM to get the job, but managing a club the size of Chelsea over a season and being responsible for bringing the new generation of Chelsea players through is a huge task. 

People probably think I've put a downer on the night but this is just rambling about what is to be for Chelsea, which I or no-one else but Roman knows about. Enjoy the result.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> @DocBlue: This has to be the top moment, just because of who it was against and what we have been through all season. If someone said that Chelsea would compete in the CL final back in December when we scraped through, you'd have think they were off their rocker! The way the team has come together and just fought has been amazing.
> 
> Getting past Rafa's Liverpool in 2008 was special too. They had been our road block in the CL for so long, so to finally get past them was just a relief.
> 
> ...


Wow, you've been a fan of Chelsea for a long time. How old are you? LOL. I only started following club football very much the season Jose Mourinho came to Chelsea and I became a fan instantly. First match was the match we trashed Newcastle 4-0 at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Pep - "What can I say to the fans who are crying for the first time tonight? Welcome to the club"

Does he say anything which doesn't result in him being even more of a boss? What a guy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It takes special stuff to be trailing 2-0, down to ten men and still conjure a response to beat Barcelona.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Joel said:


> Nah DocBlue. Terry let each and everyone connected with Terry down tonight. The board, the manager, his teammates, the staff and most importantly, us, the fans.
> 
> He's always given his heart for the team, but he has always shown that he is a scummy guy. This time the negatives outweighs the positives. I can't forgive him.


I understand why you feel like that and maybe i'm blinded because we won but for me at least it doesn't erase all of the good he's done in a Chelsea shirt and I still would have loved to see him with a CL medal to show for his career


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

D'Angelo said:


> Pep - "What can I say to the fans who are crying for the first time tonight? Welcome to the club"
> 
> Does he say anything which doesn't result in him being even more of a boss? What a guy.


Respect to pep. Maybe now all the posers who say 'BARCA TILL DEATH' will start feeling a bit of reality shock. Kinda easy to support your team to death when they never fucking lose

So see how you like it on this side


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

D'Angelo said:


> RDM has been great. The players are a lot more organised and his tactics have been good for the most part. Beating Barcelona over two legs can't be ignored. BUT, is he the man to take them forward? We haven't seen him show us anything that he can deal well in the transfer market, phase in a new generation etc. etc. There still needs to be serious questions raised about AVB's reign, and why the players didn't perform. AVB was tactically poor and his man management skills were abysmal, but the players looked unmotivated and didn't want to play for AVB. They didn't put the amount of effort they could, which is still really bad - while AVB will get the criticism for this period, the players didn't cover themselves in glory either. I'd love someone like RDM to get the job, but managing a club the size of Chelsea over a season and being responsible for bringing the new generation of Chelsea players through is a huge task.
> 
> People probably think I've put a downer on the night but this is just rambling about what is to be for Chelsea, which I or no-one else but Roman knows about. Enjoy the result.


I know where you're coming from but I think it's just plain wrong to not give the guy a chance. He has shown he's got the man-management skills and tactical skills which is half of the job and what AVB was lacking while he was here IMO, AVB could build a team though and that is the other half of the job, RDM deserves a chance at it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DocBlue said:


> I understand why you feel like that and maybe i'm blinded because we won but for me at least it doesn't erase all of the good he's done in a Chelsea shirt and I still would have loved to see him with a CL medal to show for his career


He won't be playing in the finals right?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Matador said:


> Man i haven't felt that nervous in quite some time when Messi took that penalty.


I know what you're saying. I was praying that he would miss it, and sure enough, he did!

Hopefully I wont have to worry about that tomorrow and Real go through Bayern without too much trouble. Just a decade ago, the same thing happened but in the quarter finals. Bayern beat us 2-1 at their home with two late match goals and then we won 2-0 in the second leg. I still remember that day, it was rainy as fuck outside and when Helguera scored, I felt almost as good as what Torres did tonight, _almost_.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Matador said:


> He won't be playing in the finals right?


Right


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> I know what you're saying. I was praying that he would miss it, and sure enough, he did!
> 
> Hopefully I wont have to worry about that tomorrow and Real go through Bayern without too much trouble. Just a decade ago, the same thing happened but in the quarter finals. Bayern beat us 2-1 at their home with two late match goals and then we won 2-0 in the second leg. I still remember that day, it was rainy as fuck outside and when Helguera scored, I felt almost as good as what Torres did tonight, _almost_.


I'd rather have Real go through than Bayern cus we'd be playing in their crowd.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone else feel fucking blown away that Ramires as central midfielder, was playing a right winger, and then right back, and did awesome :lmao

meanwhile drogba was left back!

this fucking team, crazy shit

btw trust me, youd rather bayern and not real. We may have the winning mentality, but Jose was one of the guys who drilled it into us. Bayern have had some pretty awful games this season


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

I am a hockey fan as much as a football fan , and tonight it was like watching a 60 min penalty kill. get a guy in to do transfers if you must but Di mateo has to stay , he has the players playing there hearts out.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DocBlue said:


> Right


Did he even deserve to get sent off? I didn't see it clearly.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

redeadening said:


> btw trust me, youd rather bayern and not real. We may have the winning mentality, but Jose was one of the guys who drilled it into us. Bayern have had some pretty awful games this season


You never know, though. Nobody expected Liverpool to go anywhere in 2005 but they went through Juventus and Chelsea then got to AC Milan who were extremely dominant at the time. 3-0 loss at the first half and they still managed to bounce back just like Chelsea did tonight. I feel Chelsea is in a similar state. They were almost knocked out by Napoli and everybody expected Barcelona to easily knock them out but they proved everyone wrong. History may repeat itself, but with a different team this time. And similar to Chelsea, Liverpool were struggling with getting a spot at the top 4 in the league and they never did but the CL victory helped them.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bayern in their home ground trying to avenge another league lost to Dortmund sounds a more frightening prospect to me.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

_"Chelsea are on their way to Munich, though there they will be without suspended quartet Ramires, Raul Meireles, Branislav Ivanović and Terry".
_


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Matador said:


> Did he even deserve to get sent off? I didn't see it clearly.


I thought it was a yellow due to not much force at all but for being so stupid he probably deserved the red. Meh.



T-C said:


> Ivanovic should have punched Shreeves. Such a dickish move.


^This
I genuinely almost cried watching that interview. Fuck that was so so so brutal. The guy doesn't deserve that


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> RDM has been great. The players are a lot more organised and his tactics have been good for the most part. Beating Barcelona over two legs can't be ignored. BUT, is he the man to take them forward? We haven't seen him show us anything that he can deal well in the transfer market, phase in a new generation etc. etc. There still needs to be serious questions raised about AVB's reign, and why the players didn't perform. AVB was tactically poor and his man management skills were abysmal, but the players looked unmotivated and didn't want to play for AVB. They didn't put the amount of effort they could, which is still really bad - while AVB will get the criticism for this period, the players didn't cover themselves in glory either. I'd love someone like RDM to get the job, but managing a club the size of Chelsea over a season and being responsible for bringing the new generation of Chelsea players through is a huge task.
> 
> People probably think I've put a downer on the night but this is just rambling about what is to be for Chelsea, which I or no-one else but Roman knows about. Enjoy the result.


Nah man, I totally get where you are coming from. And I agree with some of your points. But could you imagine him winning the FA Cup and the Champions League and not getting the job?

If he wins the Chmapions League, you could argue straight away there is a lot of pressure off. The craving is finally filled.

I think he deserves a chance. But I'm unsure if it will work. It's a risk, but he has earned the chance to take the risk on.



Abk92 said:


> Wow, you've been a fan of Chelsea for a long time. How old are you? LOL. I only started following club football very much the season Jose Mourinho came to Chelsea and I became a fan instantly. First match was the match we trashed Newcastle 4-0 at Stamford Bridge.


I'm 24. Probably started getting into football around around Euro 1996. My father (and most of the side of his family) supports Chelsea, so it was an easy choice. That's not how I started supporting them though.



D'Angelo said:


> Pep - "What can I say to the fans who are crying for the first time tonight? Welcome to the club"
> 
> Does he say anything which doesn't result in him being even more of a boss? What a guy.


The guy is absolute class.



DocBlue said:


> I understand why you feel like that and maybe i'm blinded because we won but for me at least it doesn't erase all of the good he's done in a Chelsea shirt and I still would have loved to see him with a CL medal to show for his career


I get what you are saying and I won't forget what he has done in the past. But I his persona nearly killed us today and the club comes before a player.



redeadening said:


> Anyone else feel fucking blown away that Ramires as central midfielder, was playing a right winger, and then right back, and did awesome :lmao
> 
> meanwhile drogba was left back!
> 
> this fucking team, crazy shit


Amazing player. Such a shame he will miss the final     

What did he get booked for, btw? Was it kicking the ball away?



Matador said:


> Did he even deserve to get sent off? I didn't see it clearly.


For sure.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hmmmmm.......

I think its safe to say, if we win the champions league this season, we earned it

taking out the always great valencia, then somehow overcoming the deficit and beating down one of europes best attacking teams in napoli, beating the whiniest team in europe after beating benefica twice, and somehow, someway, doing THAT to Barca who had nothing to lose. And now, we either beating our old coach with a team better than us in every way, or the german titans who also have nothing to lose infront of a giant home squad

yup, safe to say if we win it, we earned it

and @joel, as for ramires, yeah, he got booked for kicking the ball away. during the kick off after barca scored. doesnt make sense but whatever


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Bayern in their home ground trying to avenge another league lost to Dortmund sounds a more frightening prospect to me.


Absolutely. I've been to Munich and I can only imagine what the fan reaction would be if they lost in the CL final at their own ground. They just couldn't afford to do it, they'd be fresh and hungry ready to pounce at a weakened Chelsea side. Both are terrifying propositions, but I still fancy Chelsea to pull something truly special out of the bag.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*wow that was absolutely shocking result with all the drama in the match, TERRY sent off and penalty missed by Messi, congrats for the blues.


Come on Madrid 8*D*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What happened with Ivanovic?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Just found out that 3rd place don't have to go through qualifying if Chelsea win the CL. I'd feel a hell of a lot better if Chelsea won it knowing that money is secured.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Even though I'm not even close as a Chelsea fan, I have to say that they did great today. I mean, in his defensive mode, they show a lot of heart and they were success in the chances they had in the game. I really like the work of Ashley Cole, Cuenca was a ghost even though he did the pass to Busquets, Ramires was great giving the goal before the half time and Drogba just showed why he's one of the best forwards in the world.

The only way to beat Barça is just been defensive. Inter did it, Real did it and now Chelsea did it.

I don't think they can beat either Real or Bayern but I think they showed a lot of heart since the beggining of the tournament. I thought they were out against Napoli, but the team want to do something big and they've showing at every game.

Sad to see Barça losing again, because I'm a huge football fan. I'm not the type of guy who enjoys defensive games or playing football as a chest game but I can respect what Chelsea did tonight. A lot of respect for them.

Now I hope Bayern beat Madrid tomorrow. A Chelsea-Bayern final would be surprising, but great nonetheless.

Hat to the Chelsea fans, deserved win and you should be proud of your team.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2X_5wMhIQc&feature=player_embedded


Loved the top comment though


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

With Barca out, anyone sees Ronaldo winning the world player of the year if Madrid win the UCL this season(I hope we win though), plus a fine performance in Euro? I definitely do. Unless FIFA would screw him out like they screwed Sneijder when he won everything bar the world cup and was influential in doing so.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Someone PLEASE put ivanovic head over this gif


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres :torres :torres :torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres :torres :torres:torres:torres:torres:torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I think that i am the only one here that support Real, too much hate!

Real to the final, please.



*


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Time to dust off my Chelsea jersey and hop back on the bandwagon :side:

Hope Bayern knock Real out tomorrow as well


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Not a big Chelsea fan either but as a lifelong footie fan and someone who's been totally dis-illusioned with the modern game for the last few years, the two chelsea/barca games and the man u/everton game were such a joy to watch, that Rameres goal was pure sex.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

haribo said:


>


Can't....breathe :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^LMFAO!!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

didnt seb make a bet against joel :torres


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

When Torres came on I was all cheering him an stuff then I realised/saw him trying to defend and I was thinking this isn't going to end well. He was horrible in defence but actually made some (sort of) promising runs forward when isolated. And yeah finished well to make it 2-2 and seal Chelsea's progress. I really thought bring Torres on if Chelsea are behind on agg tho, not if they are going through on aggregate. Would have brought Essien on rather than Torres if he was going to stick him at LB/defence, and with 10 men in this situation against Barca everybody needs to do some kind of defending tbh. Who is anyone to question RDM tho with the run Chelsea have been on. :cool2


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Anyone else feel fucking blown away that Ramires as central midfielder, was playing a right winger, and then right back, and did awesome :lmao


Away from the goals, the moment that personified the game was surely when Droggy Drog wrestled the ball back for Chelsea at right back, powered through another two players, fired it from 60 yards and actually made Valdes work.

Everybody (two people) in my living room applauded that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

IncapableNinja said:


> Away from the goals, the moment that personified the game was surely when Droggy Drog wrestled the ball back for Chelsea at right back, powered through another two players, fired it from 60 yards and actually made Valdes work.
> 
> Everybody (two people) in my living room applauded that.


That was great. I liked when Cole made two great tackles, booted the ball away and then roared at the team (this was not too long after Iniesta's goal). Fantastic. Captain for next season plz.

Branni, Ramires and Meireles all need to play in the FA Cup final. I know it doesn't compare to the CL final, but it's the best we can give them for their efforts. Meireles was poor, but he still gave everything he had and took a bullet for us.

Oh DoubleDeckerBar, how about that Ramires, huh? Shit player, right?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Terrible referee as usual against Barca but awesome to see Chelsea in the finals after this brutal year. Drogba deserves to win the cup at least one time in his career whatever you're a Chelsea fan or not. Without Terry and Ramires would be hard against Madrid but it's possible.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

IncapableNinja said:


> Away from the goals, the moment that personified the game was surely when Droggy Drog wrestled the ball back for Chelsea at right back, powered through another two players, fired it from 60 yards and actually made Valdes work.
> 
> Everybody (two people) in my living room applauded that.


They played their heart out, so proud of them right now.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Terrible referee as usual against Barca but awesome to see Chelsea in the finals after this brutal year. Drogba deserves to win the cup at least one time in his career whatever you're a Chelsea fan or not. Without Terry and Ramires would be hard against Madrid but it's possible.


LOL. You've completely written Bayern off. That's my wish though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> LOL. You've completely written Bayern off. That's my wish though.


Bayern/Real is too close to call for me although i'm slightly leaning towards Madrid, just slightly.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

not a fan of Chelsea, but Barcelona didn't deserve to advance, they had no urgency really and failed to take advantage of the extra man. Chelsea looked dangerous on most of their attacks, even though in 180 minutes you can count them on both hands


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Barcelona could have really hated on us (publicly) for the way we set up, but Sandro Rosell and Pep have both came out and congratulated us and admitted sometimes you lose. Fucking classy guys.

Their fans after the Torres goal were brilliant too. Carried on singing their songs. Gained a lot of respect for Barcelona after tonight. Still can't stand Cesc though :


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

One question I have to ask. At the start of the season Im pretty sure we only had four Chelsea fans. Joel, Redead, Evo & Rockhead and two of those guys don't even post in here much anymore. Where the fuck did all these other Chelsea fans come from :kobe 

Who would you guys want in the final anyway?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I always been a Chelsea fan since 2005, I just never really bothered posting in this thread until the last few weeks. 

Personally I want Real Madrid.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Just woke up and I don't fucking believe it. Seen the highlights, and I still don't believe it. Credit to Chelsea and RDM, he's got this team playing for each other.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I couldn't believe it either when I saw the result.

Congrats to Chelsea.

They should build a statue of DMat.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> One question I have to ask. At the start of the season Im pretty sure we only had four Chelsea fans. Joel, Redead, Evo & Rockhead and two of those guys don't even post in here much anymore. Where the fuck did all these other Chelsea fans come from :kobe
> 
> Who would you guys want in the final anyway?


Haha. Tbf, a lot of them did pop up during our troubled times, so I think they are legit fans.

It's hard. Madrid have the Mourinho factor. Bayern have the home factor. I guess I don't care who we get. But if someone asked me who would you rather beat, I'd say Madrid, because they are more prestigious. I really would like to see us play them as well, so I guess them.

Got an FA Cup to win first though 



Renegade™;11359558 said:


> Just woke up and I don't fucking believe it. Seen the highlights, and I still don't believe it. Credit to Chelsea and RDM, he's got this team playing for each other.





Destiny said:


> I couldn't believe it either when I saw the result.
> 
> Congrats to Chelsea.
> 
> They should build a statue of DMat.


I watched the game and I still don't believe it, so I can't blame either of you!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Joel said:


> Their fans after the Torres goal were brilliant too. Carried on singing their songs. Gained a lot of respect for Barcelona after tonight.





Matador said:


> They played their heart out, so proud of them right now.





Joel said:


> That was great. I liked when Cole made two great tackles, booted the ball away and then roared at the team (this was not too long after Iniesta's goal). Fantastic. Captain for next season plz.
> 
> Meireles was poor, but he still gave everything he had and took a bullet for us.


These thoughts remind me of when we went to the Bridge in the CL needing to score 3 goals just to be in with a shout of going through. Alex tried to murder Reina with the ball and a goal was given, then Lamps scored; we still needed 3 with about 10 minutes left, Rafa gives up, hooks Torres |) and the team just defies everything and scores 2 in a minute. 

Away from Istanbul and Jay Spearing tackling Yaya Toure I can't recall being prouder of the team.

Enjoy it. (Y)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Haha. Tbf, a lot of them did pop up during our troubled times, so I think they are legit fans.
> 
> It's hard. Madrid have the Mourinho factor. Bayern have the home factor. I guess I don't care who we get. But if someone asked me who would you rather beat, I'd say Madrid, because they are more prestigious. I really would like to see us play them as well, so I guess them.
> 
> ...


unk2. Andy "MESSI" Carroll will deal with you in a week and a half

Whoever you guys get though will be an interesting challenge. I'm 50/50 on weather you can do it. I'd love to see it happen since it would probably be the biggest turn around since we won it in 05 but considering your gonna be missing guys like Ivanovic, Terry & Ramires and maybe even Cahill & Luiz I have to wonder can your defence manage it. Bayern got DEM POACHERS and well Madrid Have Ozil, Ronaldo, Benzema, Higuain & Di Maria. Pit them against a Make shift back four and I have worries I gotta say.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So fucking weird, I wanted Chelsea to go through but when the ball fell to Torres, I actually sat forward and said ''Go on!''

Disgusted with myself.

But I obviously want Chelsea to lose the final.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Abk92 said:


> LOL. You've completely written Bayern off. That's my wish though.


I can't see Real not winning in the Bernabeu, especially with the big momentum now. Hard decision, I think Chelsea has a bigger chance against Madrid than Bayern in Germany. Also if they lose to Mourinho it would hurt less for me...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Chelsea were lucky pure and simple. Man this run of luck their having is seriously doing my head in. Roberto Di Matteo is proving to be the greatest good luck charm of all time. Chelsea were playing better stuff under ABV but just not getting the luck then.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas... You just hate us.

I agree that we did have some luck, but fuck, we were at the Camp Nou, we were a man down, we were two down and we had to face a penalty. Surely we deserved _some_ luck?

We had no organisation under AVB. Bobbie Di Matter has brought that back.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That's not true. I give Chelsea credit when it is due. I'm probably the only gooner you'll see that ranks the Chelsea side of 09/10 on a par with the Arsenal Invincibles of 03/04. 

I'm just saying this current Chelsea side are jammy bastards because that's exactly what they are. Hopefully you'll be found out in the final.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

When is Champions League final game?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

steamed hams said:


> :torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres :torres :torres :torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres :torres :torres:torres:torres:torres:torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres


:torres


well done to Chelsea, makes me even more confident that we're going to beat them in the FA Cup because who the fuck cares about the FA Cup when you have a CL final + chasing 4th :downing


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bananas said:


> That's not true. I give Chelsea credit when it is due. I'm probably the only gooner you'll see that ranks the Chelsea side of 09/10 on a par with the Arsenal Invincibles of 03/04.
> 
> I'm just saying this current Chelsea side are jammy bastards because that's exactly what they are. Hopefully you'll be found out in the final.


What's so bad about this Chelsea side?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

4th + FA cup + Champions League

#EVILCHELSEACHARGE
:torres

or

League Cup + FA Cup + Kit deal

#CARROLLCHARGE

:downing


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

As a neutral, that was one of the most gripping matches i've seen in a while. Before kick-off I was hoping that Barcelona would win, but by the end I was fully behind Chelsea. Tomorrow, i'm hoping Bayern win and beat Chelsea in the final, but if Madrid make it i'll be rooting for Chelsea.

Torres = God. Lololol


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Such a FML face from Ivanovic.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I watched the replay of the match. I've never watched a full match replay in my life except world cup matches. That was such a brilliant game of football. I mean, seriously couldn't write this script. That red-card.. Ramires' chip.. Torres sealing the deal..

Fucking brilliant. I haven't had such catharsis from a football game in a very long time.



redeadening said:


> btw trust me, youd rather bayern and not real. We may have the winning mentality, but Jose was one of the guys who drilled it into us. Bayern have had some pretty awful games this season


Bayern will not roll over at Munich. These guys will want that Champions League trophy. If they get past Real, I can't see any team being able to stop them in the finals.



Medo said:


> *I think that i am the only one here that support Real, too much hate!*


*

Lol @ this. I support Madrid in la liga but not when they're up against Bayern Munich.*


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Chelsea were lucky pure and simple. Man this run of luck their having is seriously doing my head in. Roberto Di Matteo is proving to be the greatest good luck charm of all time. Chelsea were playing better stuff under ABV but just not getting the luck then.


you make your own luck , if barcalona can't win a game were there playing 10 men for 60 minutes and get a penalty they don't deserve to go thru. 

I suppose you believe arsenal have just been unlucky that they've went 7 years without silver wear now?


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

thank u chelsea for avenging ac milan.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

o you're back.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

inb4 the ban


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Holy shit! That wasn't just a glorious glorious dream?!?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I want the Final to be Chelsea/Bayern.

I just don't want Madrid to win it and if they reach the finals, it will be difficult to beat them.

I don't care who wins between Chelsea and Bayern. I'd be happy for both.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Getting tired of all this talk everywhere about how the better team lost. It wasn't like Barca were screwed over by ref decisions or had players missing. They had every advantage and couldn't pull off a victory. Not dissing the Barca side but there is no way they were the better team. Attack is not everything in football. The game has many different dimensions and Chelsea did exceptionally well in one of them.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Barcelona did nothing. Possession means nothing if you can't do anything with it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Barcelona are severely 1 dimensional. While that dimension is brilliant, Chelsea exploited it and got the victory. Deserves quality praise. Having said that, Barcelona did not lose because they played poorly. They played their game very well.

As for the finals, while I enjoyed Chelsea's performance last night tremendously, I'll be pulling for whoever wins the tie between Bayern and Madrid, preferably Bayern.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Geoff Shreeves is doing the rounds at the local orphanage today to personally inform all of the kids that they don't have any parents

Seriously, I joke but I am still raging at that interview


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Apparently football involves both attack and defence, therefore Chelsea were the worst team. Funnily enough, I didn't see any defending from Barca over the two legs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i didnt think barca played that bad. chelsea just defended that well.

99% of other teams barca would've beat on the day if they had a man advantage and attacking like that. chelsea were the 1%


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Barca did enough on the day - they would've won 2-1. Torres got his (meaningless in the context of the tie) 90th minute goal because they needed the third and had all 10 players outside the Chelsea box. The problem being they didn't do enough in the first leg, were they played a lot better, created far more and were so, so wasteful. Chelsea however were clinical, scoring 3 goals from their 4 shots on target in the tie. They parked the bus to greater effect in the first leg, when Barcelona were playing better, for me that was the bigger result of the two, though saving the tie from a losing position with 10 men is also a monumental achievement.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

But did Barca do enough? They're out. Apart from the Drogba tackle which led to the pen they defended well. Barca just didn't have a plan b, a didn't work last night.

Poor Ivanovic!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Obviously over the course of the tie, no. They played poorly last night, but were winning the game itself until the very end (if it was a one off tie, you don't see that Torres goal). They played much better in the first leg, but couldn't put the ball in the net. Chelsea themselves didn't defend any better in this leg than in the last leg - they were outstanding in both.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> When Torres came on I was all cheering him an stuff then I realised/saw him trying to defend and I was thinking this isn't going to end well. He was horrible in defence but actually made some (sort of) promising runs forward when isolated. And yeah finished well to make it 2-2 and seal Chelsea's progress. I really thought bring Torres on if Chelsea are behind on agg tho, not if they are going through on aggregate. Would have brought Essien on rather than Torres if he was going to stick him at LB/defence, and with 10 men in this situation against Barca everybody needs to do some kind of defending tbh. Who is anyone to question RDM tho with the run Chelsea have been on. :cool2


Drogba had to be substituted because he's one yellow card shy from missing the final and he actually made contact with the ball with his hand at some point in the match intentionally. He was lucky not to be sent off then because Barca had the possession at the time. In the end, it turned out to be just the perfect change!




Joel said:


> Barcelona could have really hated on us (publicly) for the way we set up, but Sandro Rosell and Pep have both came out and congratulated us and admitted sometimes you lose. Fucking classy guys.
> 
> Their fans after the Torres goal were brilliant too. Carried on singing their songs. Gained a lot of respect for Barcelona after tonight. *Still can't stand Cesc though* :


Hated him since his Arsenal days.



Chain Gang solider said:


> One question I have to ask. At the start of the season Im pretty sure we only had four Chelsea fans. Joel, Redead, Evo & Rockhead and two of those guys don't even post in here much anymore. Where the fuck did all these other Chelsea fans come from :kobe
> 
> Who would you guys want in the final anyway?


I mostly post in the wrestling section. I don't really scroll through all the sections because I mostly use mobile to browse. I started posting in this section around the Champions league knockout stage draws I think and it's my favourite section now because I hardly go to the wrestling section lately. Sometimes, I just check out to read the discussions here and go.

Coming towards your question about the final, I would like us to face Madrid and beat them.
Besides that, I've always wanted Chelsea to face Madrid in the Champ League. Never saw a match between the two since a became a Chelsea fan around 2004-2005 season.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

So should RDM get the job? 2 cups finals and they might not even need 4th place. Newcastle would be devastated after their amazing season.

I hope Bayern/Real tear Chelsea a new arsehole in the final. They should do with the 4 players out.

EDIT - fair enough Torres scored, but everything he did before that was embarrassing, he ball control was poor, he was defending poorly and was seriously thinking he could cost them the game. This goal won't change the awfulness of Toress.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Glad to see chelsea won, as good as Barca are they think they're better, and i'm glad this last week they got knocked down to earth a bit. I only watched the last 25 minutes last night and i kept on wondering what the hell Barca were doing? They needed a goal and it was pretty obvious they weren't gonna open up chelsea, but still they only attempted one shot outside the box in that whole 25 minutes.


IMO this showed that Guardiola is really nothing without his players, when their normal tactics weren't working he had no idea what he should do. Average manager.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao at all the shit slinging at barca/pep over one match.

HE'S SHIT, THEY'RE ALL SHIT, SACK THEM ALL. christ. whatever happened to a team just getting beaten by a better team across 2 legs. barca is still a world class team. messi is still a world class player. pep is still a world class manager.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

kusksu said:


> Glad to see chelsea won, as good as Barca are they think they're better, and i'm glad this last week they got knocked down to earth a bit. I only watched the last 25 minutes last night and i kept on wondering what the hell Barca were doing? They needed a goal and it was pretty obvious they weren't gonna open up chelsea, but still they only attempted one shot outside the box in that whole 25 minutes.
> 
> 
> *IMO this showed that Guardiola is really nothing without his players, when their normal tactics weren't working he had no idea what he should do. Average manager.*


A manager is nothing without his players, well done for stating the obvious. Average manager? GTFO.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I honestly think he's an average manager. He has to go to other teams and become successful to prove me wrong.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

So if Messi didn't miss that pen and they went on to win another champions league trophy, you'd still declare him to being average?

Look at the football they play, yes this team outshines everyone else in Europe (except Madrid) but that doesn't mean you're going to win every game. I'm sure if Mancini pissed the prem this year you'd call him an average manager too just because of the team he has. You can have a special group of players, if you can't manage them, they are nothing.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

> I honestly think he's an average manager. He has to go to other teams and become successful to prove me wrong.


exactly. Any somewhat decent manager can go to a team filled with the best players in the world and be a success. See Dalglish when he first went to pool, he had a great team ready for him and he was a success. Now his really showing that maybe he ain't actually all that.

Mourinho is a great manager, whatever team he goes too he can have success. He left inter and they fell apart. Ferguson is a great manager since he can keep it going for 20 years, losing great players but always able to bounce back. Wenger is a great manager also in this way, although his losing the plot now-a-days.

So can anyone sincerely tell me that if Barca were too lose Guardiola that it would make a huge difference to them? I very much doubt it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> thank u chelsea for avenging ac milan.


THE KING HAS RETURNED 

Now We just need your brother back 8*D




Abk92 said:


> I mostly post in the wrestling section. I don't really scroll through all the sections because I mostly use mobile to browse. I started posting in this section around the Champions league knockout stage draws I think and it's my favourite section now because I hardly go to the wrestling section lately. Sometimes, I just check out to read the discussions here and go.
> 
> Coming towards your question about the final, I would like us to face Madrid and beat them.
> Besides that, I've always wanted Chelsea to face Madrid in the Champ League. Never saw a match between the two since a became a Chelsea fan around 2004-2005 season.


Nah it's fine bro :lol I know theres a bunch of fans on this forum that don't really post in this section. Hell I've been here for years and I didn't really start posting in these threads until last season. Doubt there are fake fans on here anyway 

Also what the fuck is up with this crap about Pep being an average manager? :lmao. He loses 1 tie and all of a sudden he's not great anymore? wow just wow. Have you not forgotten all the stuff he's done with them over the years? Barca are a great team yes but you need a good manager to control a great team. A shit manager + a good team doesn't always equal success. 

Chelsea were just the better team on the night. It take's nothing away from Pep's mangerial stature. Even the best team has an off day where their tactics just don't work and the manager is unsure what to do. Especially in a situation like this where the pressure is immense. It happens


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

kusksu said:


> exactly. Any somewhat decent manager can go to a team filled with the best players in the world and be a success. See Dalglish when he first went to pool, he had a great team ready for him and he was a success. Now his really showing that maybe he ain't actually all that.
> 
> Mourinho is a great manager, whatever team he goes too he can have success. He left inter and they fell apart. Ferguson is a great manager since he can keep it going for 20 years, losing great players but always able to bounce back. Wenger is a great manager also in this way, although his losing the plot now-a-days.
> 
> So can anyone sincerely tell me that if Barca were too lose Guardiola that it would make a huge difference to them? I very much doubt it.


This! Guardiola is an average manager. Mou proved it in numerous countries. If Guardiola doesn't resign and go on to coach another club and becomes successful at that, then yes, only then I'll agree he's a great manager.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

So basically...

RDM > Guardiola


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ok so let me ask you guys this. Is :wenger a average manager for only really doing big things at Arsenal? What about Fergie yes he's over seen a bunch of different players but he's stayed at the same club for 26 years now. Could you say he's average because he didn't coach at another team? 

So what if's he's only brought success for one team thus far.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Word said:


> So basically...
> 
> RDM > Guardiola


No one is saying that...


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Word said:


> So basically...
> 
> RDM > Guardiola


lolwut? Nobody said that. Guardiola's miles ahead of him.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Matador said:


> No one is saying that...


Well I don't understand what they say by 'average'. 



Abk92 said:


> lolwut? Nobody said that. Guardiola's miles ahead of him.


He can't be miles ahead of him if he just beat Guardiola's team over two legs right?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I think we can all agree Pardew is the greatest manager alive right? :Cisse

Gotta give Chelsea credit, I absolutely expected Barca to win comfortably. If they go on to win it now and we finish fourth I'm gonna kick a puppy in the face


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Word said:


> Well I don't understand what they say by 'average'.
> 
> 
> 
> He can't be miles ahead of him if he just beat Guardiola's team over two legs right?


Luck played a huge part in that, plus Barca have not been near their best lately. Although you've to give CFC credit for making the impossible possible. Like the saying goes, 'you make your own luck'. This is RDM's first season managing a big club so you can't say. Time will tell.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Word said:


> He can't be miles ahead of him if he just beat Guardiola's team over two legs right?


:wilkins:shaq


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Ok so let me ask you guys this. Is :wenger a average manager for only really doing big things at Arsenal? What about Fergie yes he's over seen a bunch of different players but he's stayed at the same club for 26 years now. Could you say he's average because he didn't coach at another team?
> 
> So what if's he's only brought success for one team thus far.


Ferguson turned Aberdeen from nobodies to the best team in Scotland winning 3 league titles, 4 scottish cups, 1 league cup, 1 uefa cup winners cup and the super cup..


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Ok so let me ask you guys this. Is :wenger a average manager for only really doing big things at Arsenal? What about Fergie yes he's over seen a bunch of different players but he's stayed at the same club for 26 years now. Could you say he's average because he didn't coach at another team?
> 
> So what if's he's only brought success for one team thus far.


Fergie won back to back SPL titles with Aberdeen, other than Rangers and Celtic, Hibs are the only other team to manage that and they did it in the 50's


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

YESYESYES! said:


> Ferguson turned Aberdeen from nobodies to the best team in Scotland winning 3 league titles, 4 scottish cups, 1 league cup, 1 uefa cup winners cup and the super cup..


Ahh yes keep forgetting he done a lot at his time in Aberdeen. Mainly due to it being before my time. My bad. Point still stands with Wenger though


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol at they guy who said pep is average, have you forgotten his achievements he has done for barcelona? 

Pep has a lot of class. He admits defeat like a man. So happy for chelsea and their fans. If they win the champions league, they deserve it. It is sad that terry, ramires, ivanovic and possibly cahill are out for the final.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well Wenger won Nagoya Grampus' first Emperor's Cup title :side:


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> :wilkins:shaq


only going by what they're saying, im too confused.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> I honestly think he's an average manager. He has to go to other teams and become successful to prove me wrong.


no he doesnt. he's barca through and through. that's horrendous logic. he's done a lot for the barca team since he's come in. having great players is one thing, having them play as a team is another. so does he need to go to someone like bolton and have them win the title to make you think he's a good manager. get off it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

chr1st0 said:


> Well Wenger won Nagoya Grampus' first Emperor's Cup title :side:


DAT LEVEL :wenger



Word said:


> only going by what they're saying, im too confused.


RDM is a good manager but Pep is still miles ahead of him. 2 Games doesn't really change that. Chelsea on the nights were just the better team and better tactically over the two legs. Plus Chelsea had momentum which Barca didn't and Momentum can be a hell of a great thing especially at these times on the season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

kusksu said:


> IMO this showed that Guardiola is really nothing without his players, when their normal tactics weren't working he had no idea what he should do. Average manager.





Abk92 said:


> I honestly think he's an average manager. He has to go to other teams and become successful to prove me wrong.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Easily the most successful manager in the world in the past 4 years. Took over a club in close to disarray with a toxic dressing room and in his first season won the sextuple and has gone on to built arguably the best club side ever. 13 trophies from 18 entered, soon to be 14 trophies from 19 entered. One bad tie which could have easily gone the other way, and that's all dismissed. Thanks for the heads up, I know not to take your posts seriously in the future.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> RDM is a good manager but Pep is still miles ahead of him. 2 Games doesn't really change that. Chelsea on the nights were just the better team and better tactically over the two legs. Plus Chelsea had momentum which Barca didn't and Momentum can be a hell of a great thing especially at these times on the season.


Yeah thats my point. Anyway im all confused now, I love Pep, that is all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

kusksu said:


> exactly. Any somewhat decent manager can go to a team filled with the best players in the world and be a success. See Dalglish when he first went to pool, he had a great team ready for him and he was a success. Now his really showing that maybe he ain't actually all that.


are you fucking kidding me? He had virtually the same team he had then now + a few more players that he payed for. Unless you consider Cole, Kyrgiakos, Meireles, Konchesky, Poulson, Ngog, Insua and Jovanovic to be great players in which case you need your head screwed on right.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Seb said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Easily the most successful manager in the world in the past 4 years. Took over a club in close to disarray with a toxic dressing room and in his first season won the sextuple and has gone on to built arguably the best club side ever. 13 trophies from 18 entered, soon to be 14 trophies from 19 entered. One bad tie which could have easily gone the other way, and that's all dismissed. Thanks for the heads up, I know not to take your posts seriously in the future.


Its hardly over the chelsea match, or the madrid one. I phrased it badly before, i just mean that for me anyway, Guardiola has not reached legendary standards yet. He still can go either way IMO. His transfer dealing have been decent so far, nothing too special. 

Barca should be named as one of the best teams of all time, definitely. But Guardiola is nowhere near the level of managers like Clough, Herrara, Trappottoni, Ferguson and to lesser extent mourinho yet. He prob will be one day, but that day hasn't arrived yet IMO.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Pep has yet to reach the legendary status but he will soon. Saying he is an average manager is completely ridiculous. I would like to see pep proving himself in other teams though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

there's a big difference between not being a "legendary" manager and an "average" one.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

kusksu said:


> Its hardly over the chelsea match, or the madrid one. I phrased it badly before, i just mean that for me anyway, Guardiola has not reached legendary standards yet. He still can go either way IMO. His transfer dealing have been decent so far, nothing too special.
> 
> Barca should be named as one of the best teams of all time, definitely. But Guardiola is nowhere near the level of managers like Clough, Herrara, Trappottoni, Ferguson and to lesser extent mourinho yet. He prob will be one day, but that day hasn't arrived yet IMO.


So you've gone from calling him an average manager to saying he'll probably be one of the best managers ever?

His transfer dealings - Alves, David Villa, Sanchez, Fabregas, Pique. Made the important decision to get rid of Deco and Ronaldinho, and then later Ibrahimovic. Promoted Pedro and Busquets who both went from division 3 football to starting in the World Cup final in 3 years. Made Xavi feel important and not "a cancer of the club" like he described himself under Riijkard. Actually played Iniesta. Moved Messi from the right wing to the centre. Bought back the "dream team" Cruyff philosophy of possession football, leading to a colossal amount of success - 13 trophies from his first 16 entered, absolutely astounding record. Has been beating Mourinho's Madrid consistently, often playing a start 11 collectively worth less than just Ronaldo. Pretty sure he's already won as many Champions League's as anyone on that list, will win many more if he's around for a long time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

this discussion wouldn't even be happening if barca won.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep, too many "live in the moment, ignore everything else" posters, though usually they just reside on Goal or RAWK or whatever. There's been some seriously ignorant/retarded posts since the end of the game.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Just seems like typical fickle football fans from my POV, actually suprised I haven't seen a "Messi is not even good enough to play for Grimsby Town" post yet


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Reaction to the Torres goal:






I wonder if Madrid will do the same when BIG GAME ROBBEN scores in the 90th minute tonight..... nah.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I am still in shock that :torres scored


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The fact the guy is being talked about having legendary status after only managing for 4 years really is a testamant to the man's talent and success.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Word said:


> So should RDM get the job? 2 cups finals and they might not even need 4th place. Newcastle would be devastated after their amazing season.
> 
> I hope Bayern/Real tear Chelsea a new arsehole in the final. They should do with the 4 players out.
> 
> EDIT - fair enough Torres scored, but everything he did before that was embarrassing, he ball control was poor, he was defending poorly and was seriously thinking he could cost them the game. This goal won't change the awfulness of Toress.


punch yourself now. Fuck newcastle, Torres brought the ball down beautifully and motored on, kept calm went past the keeper and tucked it away, nothing awful about that. Oh Bayern/Real will tear us a new arsehole just like barca were going 2? dont make me laugh.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

To be fair he did say everything *before* the goal he did was awful. Which was correct.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Torres did ok before he scored. problem is he isnt as defensively sound as drogba (and either way, you were still asking an attacker to play as a left back, which is absurd), but attacked well instead of just clearing it wasting some time. and in the last attack, his freshness and pace paid off

As for Pep, he's a brilliant, brilliant man. One of the best managers ever. He built a goddamn dynasty with Barca. One of the best attacking teams ever. He took some fine prospects and shined them into diamonds and world class, and played to their strengths

calling him average? ridiculous


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> To be fair he did say everything *before* the goal he did was awful. Which was correct.


which would usually dent a players confidence when everything he does wasnt working, but you cant say a bad word about him the way he kept his head and buried it when usually he would have sent it into the 6th tier. I dont taske criticism kindly especially after last wednesday night when every post was "oh well your going to get hammered at the nou camp" people have got to just give credit where its due!


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Torres did ok before he scored. problem is he isnt as defensively sound as drogba (and either way, you were still asking an attacker to play as a left back, which is absurd), but attacked well instead of just clearing it wasting some time. and in the last attack, his freshness and pace paid off
> 
> As for Pep, he's a brilliant, brilliant man. One of the best managers ever. He built a goddamn dynasty with Barca. One of the best attacking teams ever. He took some fine prospects and shined them into diamonds and world class, and played to their strengths
> 
> calling him average? ridiculous


Drogba was great last night again, when he came off i was worried about torres taking that role, and he nearly got caught, but i agree he wasnt just trying to punt it he was trying to run it out and retain ball possesion but it usually resulted in running into a barca player. question is now, whats our team for the final?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ronsterno1 said:


> which would usually dent a players confidence when everything he does wasnt working, but you cant say a bad word about him the way he kept his head and buried it when usually he would have sent it into the 6th tier. I dont taske criticism kindly especially after last wednesday night when every post was "oh well your going to get hammered at the nou camp" people have got to just give credit where its due!


Don't get me wrong I fully give credit to Chelsea for winning when no one gave them a chance & Torres for the goal but I'm not gonna ignore the things he did wrong simply because he scored. He almost did cost you guys the game right near the end with the offside goal. 

Still mad props to Chelsea for doing it though no doubt.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Just to cue in, Wenger won the Ligue One and the Coupe De France with Monaco and also took Monaco to the Final of the Cup Winner's Cup in 1992.

Talking about the J League, he took a team fighting relegation to the second place. :wenger




Seb said:


> So you've gone from calling him an average manager to saying he'll probably be one of the best managers ever?
> 
> His transfer dealings - Alves, David Villa, Sanchez, Fabregas, Pique. Made the important decision to get rid of Deco and Ronaldinho, and then later Ibrahimovic. Promoted Pedro and Busquets who both went from division 3 football to starting in the World Cup final in 3 years. *Made Xavi feel important and not "a cancer of the club" like he described himself under Riijkard.* Actually played Iniesta. Moved Messi from the right wing to the centre. Bought back the "dream team" Cruyff philosophy of possession football, leading to a colossal amount of success - 13 trophies from his first 16 entered, absolutely astounding record. Has been beating Mourinho's Madrid consistently, often playing a start 11 collectively worth less than just Ronaldo. Pretty sure he's already won as many Champions League's as anyone on that list, will win many more if he's around for a long time.


Huh? I didn't know about this. Care to fill me in?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/1051576/xavi:-frank-rijkaard-made-me-barca's-?cc=3436


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Could have swore he never won the Ligue 1 with Monaco

Edit

Xavi as Barca's Cancer? Wow


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

interesting to see how much our tv revenue went up this season.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

For the Guardiola being average thing, I still believe he is. My point being he has to prove he's a great manager at other clubs not only a single club. Based on the trophies he won, sure that's a remarkable and 'UNBELIEVABLE' achievement compared to his first few games when he was appointed. And yes, Seb, he's the best manager in the past four years or so in terms of trophies won, which defines a coach. Hell, that's why Jose Mourinho is one of the best ever. He won numerous trophies with different teams. I don't know whether you guys get what I'm trying to say here. My point is he still has to go to another club to prove he's a great manager TO ME. Before anyone says it was because of the match last night, no, it wasn't I have been saying this since the first season he took over. I just had to make an input when the discussion was brought up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ So are/were Ryan Giggs, Paul Scholes, Xavi, Paolo Maldini, average players then? Or do your 'standards' contradict themselves when it comes to players?

Guardiola also got the Barcelona B team promoted.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Pep average? ep Some of his transfer dealings haven't been great, but the majority have. He likes a small squad which can be detrimental when compared to the depth of Madrid and uhm that's about it for reasonable flaws. He has probably tweaked the formation too many times this year in the search for perfection too. Apart from that I could probably write about 10000 words about why he is one of the greatest managers of his generation. + he constructed the 08/09 Barca side which was just unbelievably good.

Barca still is an exception from most clubs and I'd love to see what Pep would do at another club, regardless of Barca B achievements, but I wrote about this a few weeks/mts ago.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Seb said:


> ^ So are/were Ryan Giggs, Paul Scholes, Xavi, Paolo Maldini, average players then? Or do your 'standards' contradict themselves when it comes to players?
> 
> Guardiola also got the Barcelona B team promoted.


Players? I don't count players in this but there are some players that have done that. Ronaldo a big example. Success at Man U and now at Madrid. I'm glad you understood it to be my 'STANDARDS'. It's a personal opinion.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Abk92 said:


> Players? I don't count players in this but there are some players that have done that. Ronaldo a big example. Success at Man U and now at Madrid. I'm glad you understood it to be my 'STANDARDS'. It's a personal opinion.


Why don't you count players? Man Utd and Madrid are the two biggest clubs in the world, there's little difference between being successful at one and being successful at the other. In fact he's been considerably less successful at Madrid than he was at Man Utd, any Madrid fan will tell you they've massively under-achieved as a club in the last 3 years, all this despite Ronaldo advancing as a player, I wonder why that is..... ep


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I has to be mentioned that a player/manager who finds success in more than 1 club/league deserves extra praise for their ability to adapt and perform under different conditions.

But, that is in no way mandatory for anyone to prove themselves as good. Some players/managers are best in their role. So there's really no need to change for the sake of changing.

While it is to Mourinho's credit that he's won the league in 3 (soon 4) different leagues and has had consistent success wherever he goes, it is not against Pep that he's only managed Barcelona. Barca and him are an ideal fit. Why break that up?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Agree with that. This is probably a horiffic comparison but it's like Hleb at Birmingham. A good player (at least in his Arsenal days :wenger) but he could have no effect on the way they played as he just didn't fit. There is probably about 1000 more apt players to compare but that's one that sprang to mind after thinkinh how his career turned out after leaving Arsenal.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Seb said:


> Why don't you count players? Man Utd and Madrid are the two biggest clubs in the world, there's little difference between being successful at one and being successful at the other. In fact he's been considerably less successful at Madrid than he was at Man Utd, any Madrid fan will tell you they've massively under-achieved as a club in the last 3 years, all this despite Ronaldo advancing as a player, I wonder why that is..... ep


Nonetheless a successful player right?
I don't count players because, we're talking about coaches.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You don't count players because we're talking about coaches? There's no difference between the two. It's the same logic.

Define successful, as of this moment, just one Copa Del Rey trophy since 2009 at a club that expects to win the league every year and is absolutely obsessed with winning the Champions League to the extent that they sack league winning managers days after winning. Why hasn't he won more? That average manager at Barcelona...

@ Stringer, Yeah and that Diego Forlan bloke could only play well for Atletico Madrid, he must've been an average player as well.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I has to be mentioned that a player/manager who finds success in more than 1 club/league deserves extra praise for their ability to adapt and perform under different conditions.
> 
> But, that is in no way mandatory for anyone to prove themselves as good. Some players/managers are best in their role. So there's really no need to change for the sake of changing.
> 
> While it is to Mourinho's credit that he's won the league in 3 (soon 4) different leagues and has had consistent success wherever he goes, it is not against Pep that he's only managed Barcelona. Barca and him are an ideal fit. Why break that up?


Very well written. Couldn't have written any better. I'm not asking for that to break up. Just saying I would PERSONALLY regard him higher if he's successful in a different place and condition.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

He can come and succeed :wenger if he wants. EDIT: what the fuck is the RvP smiley?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

he can take over King Kenny any day. Would fapfapfap if we had a manager like ep


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I believe Wolves are looking for a manager :side:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Rush said:


> are you fucking kidding me? He had virtually the same team he had then now + a few more players that he payed for. Unless you consider Cole, Kyrgiakos, Meireles, Konchesky, Poulson, Ngog, Insua and Jovanovic to be great players in which case you need your head screwed on right.


I thought when he said "when Dalglish first went to Pool" he meant in 1985.



ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> thank u chelsea for avenging ac milan.


I don't know who this ReyMisterioFan2 is but he seems like a triffic member and I'd love to have him in this thread :redknapp


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Will this be the scene on the pitch after tonight's game?










Xavi had more passes in the game last night then the whole Chelsea team.

:torres


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

haribo said:


> I thought when he said "when Dalglish first went to Pool" he meant in 1985.


i figured he was too young to remember that :torres


----------



## DeanToon (Jul 14, 2011)

People constantly go on about how many passes Barcelona or individual players will have. Its irrelevant, we know Barcelona are going to totally out pass any team they meet. We know Xav, Iniesta etc are going to pass it around any team, especially a team with 10 men, let alone 11.

That is the way to beat Barcelona, look in europe in the latter stages and the last two teams to have put them out have been Chelski last night and Inter under Jose. They both played blinding defensive games and its common now that, that is the way to beat Barcelona in europe. Its still a hell of a skill and of course you have to have the players with the ability to pull it off.

The whole Barcelona had treble the passes or "this player" made more passes than "x" entire team is wearing thin on me now, we've new that for four years. Its going to happen, its the way they play.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Talking about defending against Barca, would you rank Chelsea's defence last night above Inter's defence in 2010 at the Nou Camp?


----------



## DeanToon (Jul 14, 2011)

Personally no. They were both masterclasses at defending but.... I dont know, I think Inter showed how it was suppose to be done and Chelsea followed suit last night if that makes sense.

Taking nothing away from Chelsea though mind and to be fair Chelsea done it with a defence that was much worse than Inters ability wise.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Considering they didn't have any natural CBs, yeah probably.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And the fact that they had 10 men along with Ramires as a RB I'd probably say yeah too.


----------



## DeanToon (Jul 14, 2011)

So people clearly dont remember that Thiago Motta got sent off for Inter Milan then it seems.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont know guys, Inter had to deal with the greatest striker of all time

IBRAAA

ep


----------



## DeanToon (Jul 14, 2011)

Inter were also down to ten men as I mentioned above. Chelsea last night was a masterclass of defending no doubt about it but INters slightly trumps it for me.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

When Bosingwa was thrown in, I was really scared because of his defensive flaws and going up against a Barca team who are bound to punish your slightest mistake. However, he proved me wrong and turned in probably his best perfomance in a Chelsea shirt, albeit as a CB. Too close to call, trying to stay as objective as possible, I will take Chelsea's defence over Inter's due to fact that they had two makeshift CB's as well as Inter's superior defensive abilities.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Xavi had more passes in the game last night then the whole Chelsea team.
> 
> :torres


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

teams for tonight



> Casillas; Arbeloa, Sergio Ramos, Pepe, Marcelo; Xabi Alonso, Khedira; Di Maria, Ozil, Ronaldo; Benzema.
> 
> 
> Neuer; Lahm, Boateng, Badstuber, Alaba; Schweinsteiger, Luiz Gustavo; Robben, Kroos, Ribery; Gomez


all of the bayern back 4 are on yellows, as well as Gustavo and Kroos. Madrid have ramos and alonso on yellows


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bayern with that same team.

Need Neuer to have a massive showing tonight + BIG GAME ROBBEN C'MON.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> teams for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> *all of the bayern back 4 are on yellows*, as well as Gustavo and Kroos. Madrid have ramos and alonso on yellows


Bayern to go through with all of them booked tonight, please. It's only fair!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Robben needs to run the shit out of Marcello.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Based against the two legs against barcelona, i rank them equal, both scored 3 goals, both were down to 10 men in the second match, both conceded 2 goals.


Robben will destroy marcelo, i think i would prefer if coentrao played. Why is kaka not playing recently? He was in fantastic form. He is not injured, so why is he not playing?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Torres did ok before he scored. problem is he isnt as defensively sound as drogba (and either way, you were still asking an attacker to play as a left back, which is absurd), but attacked well instead of just clearing it wasting some time. and in the last attack, his freshness and pace paid off


I don't wanna slag the guy off but did anyone notice why he actually scored? He lost the ball in defense and didn't bother to run back after it so he was already up the pitch for the clearance haha. I'm glad we have a chance for players to recover from injuries/get into some kind of form heading into the final though but then again our momentum is great right now so maybe it's not such a great thing that we have a while to wait.

Gonna be great being able to enjoy this game. I also had work today so didn't get to celebrate last night so i'll be cracking some celebratory ciders. Hoping for suspensions galore!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I feel filthy, but I'm rooting Madrid on this game, even though I hate them far more than I do Bayern (I don't particularly like Bayern, although I do respect them). I'd be far more confident of them beating Chelsea in the Final than I would of Bayern (despite the final being at Bayern's home stadium). Bayern have proven in the past, in a similar vein to the likes of Barcelona/Arsenal, that they can be frustrated and beaten on the counter attack. I don't see the same happening to Madrid. If they make the Final I'd give them an 80% chance of beating Chelsea, but Bayern only about 70%.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Looking forward to the match. If Bayern wins, it will be an interesting final.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ozil's not being shifted out and he's most effective in the center. So unfortunately, Kaka gets to sit on the bench.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Ozil's not being shifted out and he's most effective in the center. So unfortunately, Kaka gets to sit on the bench.


Madrid has been playing many matches recently and kaka has not played in one of those matches, it is strange.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

At least Bayern know Ozil well enough, so they'll make sure Gustavo literally follows him all around the pitch. It never ceases to amaze me how few teams actually stick a man on Ozil. The dude literally pops up in all sorts of places on the pitch, and when given space is devastating, just as Barca found out midweek.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Guess, who will score first!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Jose Mourinho is the best coach in the world. And the most charismatic as well.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

PENALTY!!!!!!

GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

wow! A penalty so soon!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

That was harsh


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

PENALDO TIME


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

GOAL! C. Ronaldo!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh hey henry hill. So this guy doesn't do big games huh?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Called. It.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

What bullshit


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

WHAT A MISS!!!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

ROBBEN!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao Robben


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

BIG GAME ROBBEN


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Could be 1-1 Robben missed


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

what the fuck are you doing Robben? should have buried it.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The penalty seems so harsh, but to book him for it is ridiculous.

Wow at that miss. fpalm


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Where is that guy Henry Hill now?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

This ref is awful


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow Ribery should have done better there


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

RIBERY!


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Great game so far.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

There is something strange about the ref here.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Big game Ronnie. Now i'm worried


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

That boy Ronaldo...never performs in the big ones.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

özil what a god!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

2-0 Ronaldo again!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Well. 2-0, Bayern still need to score so *shrug*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Not a big.game player I see


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't like Madrid but I can definitely deal with 'big game' Ronaldo lifting the trophy.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Big game player Ronaldo, anyone?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is too fantastic. Henry Hill probably wont be back.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Piss poor defending from Bayern , doesn't really change the complex of the tie as they needed to score to stay in.

BIG GAME ROBBEN.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Ronaldo is a machine....


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Let's not forget about Ozil. Guy's gold with those killer passes.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm rooting for Real today (I placed 200 on them in vBookie), but if they win, I'm rooting for Chelsea in the final.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> This is too fantastic. Henry Hill probably wont be back.


Didn't he promise to write "RONALDO BEST PLAYER IN THE WORLD" in his sig if he scored and Robben didn't? 8*D


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol Bayern look terrible in the area


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I love you, Ronaldo!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Bayern look certain to score.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

henry hill will probably neck himself. BIG GAME PENALDO on a hat trick and BIGGER GAME ROBBEN missing a sitter.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Bayern needs to concentrate right now.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

PENALTY!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Game on! Score please


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Was only a matter of time before Bayern scored. Been dominant so far.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Just about scores 

Shit just got real


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

GOAL! ROBBEN!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FUCK! That was close.

Come on Madrid!


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHA, YES!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BIG GAME ROBBEN, 2-1. bayern back in it


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

The chances of Madrid going through are slim now surely.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I am loving this game! 4 great semis


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Robben vs Ronaldo

:lmao

It was meant to be.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BIG GAME ROBBEN

props to him, took the responsibility after the shocking penalty miss vs dortmund and the awful miss earlier.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Interesting game so far.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Robben vs Ronaldo
> 
> :lmao
> 
> It was meant to be.


*Roppen vs Penaldo :side:


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Pepe is such a idiot, Gomez had no chance of getting to that ball.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DAAAAAAAAMNNNN!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Real surely have to score twice. Can nobody else defend in this competition?!?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

ROBPEN.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Neuer is a good GK, but Casillas is better.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll be shocked if Madrid don't concede another before this is over.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Faraday said:


> I'll be shocked if Madrid don't concede another before this is over.


I wouldn't be surprised if both concede more.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Pepe needs to calm the fuck down.

FIRST HALF OVER! Come on Madrid, this is yours!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

GOOOOAAAAL! Almost...


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Fancy this to be 3-2 to Mardid with Bayern going through on away goals.

That should be another pen to Bayern for Pepe's handball .


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

scumbag pepe almost snapping robben's leg with that horrendous challenge and then handling the ball. OFF OFF OFF scumbag pepe

uefmadrid!!!!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

CLOSE! What a fantastic 45 minutes of football. More of the same second half please. Madrid to win it 4-2 (5-4)


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Mr. Snrub said:


> scumbag pepe almost snapping robben's leg with that horrendous challenge and then handling the ball. OFF OFF OFF scumbag pepe
> 
> uefmadrid!!!!


:balo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This game is so amazingly open, Madrid are playing into Bayerns hands, they've had chances to end this tie.

My prediction was 4-1 Madrid but I can't see now how Bayern don't score again, amazed at how open Madrid look after defending so well against Barcelona. 

Ronaldo doesn't show in big games btw.

Kroos is running this game.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Man fuck. What the shit. I'm breathless.

Robben should've buried his chance early on. But props for getting his head back in the game. Gomez also had two golden chances to kill it off.

Bayern are not in a bad position, but those chances might come back to bite us in the ass.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

ALABA.
That is all for now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Now I don't know who I want to win! Real started well whereas Bayern were slow. But it's a funny old game. Extra-time and pens on the horizon maybe?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bayern have been better over the 45 mins, I'd say.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Bayern have been better over the 45 mins, I'd say.


Easily.

Tie really should be over. Another chance for Gomez.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

It's only a matter of time, when Bayerm will score now.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Madrid slowing it down in the second half. How can they break this well organised Bayern side?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The legendary Kaka about to appear.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

WHAT A COCK UP!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gomez has been shocking. Absolutely awful.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gomez. What is wrong with you tonight?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pepe fpalm


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Pepe diving like a bitch


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

boring 2nd half


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice. Wish this ref was as card happy as ours was last night. Bayern have been phenomenal and really should be through. Still can't see past Madrid now though


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

So is Madrid that much better of a team after all ?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Second half was disappointing. Just end this already! I'm about to have a heartattack ffs!

I can't believe Real played so laid back when they had the offense. That last ball with Ronaldo should have gotten somewhere, instead he's playing around like he's leading 5-0 or something. COME ON MADRID!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

TomasThunder619 said:


> boring 2nd half


wat?

Gomez should face a 30-day suspension for violation of using the weaker foot policy.

Such a hipster-doofus. Please score, Bayern.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Want penalties pretty badly, here.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I should know this, but in extra-time, away goal rule still counts, right?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Neither have been great. Neither had any organisation first half, like the 1st leg and there was very little in terms of real chances in 2nd half apart from Gomez blowing it.

^ yeah away goals still count.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Bayern easily been the better team overall.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd love an epic pen shoot out. Ronnie hat-trick winner though I think


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bayern should be up by at least 3. Madrid have been woeful for the majority of this match.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

fuckin' offside


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

penalties incoming


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm so excited for pens. It better be a 15-14 mammoth shootout


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

PENALDO V ROBPEN


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'll take a 3-0 Bayern penalty shootout tbh.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Watch Robben and Ronaldo both miss.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

penalty shoot out lottery!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

miss! C. Ronaldo!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

SAVE! Lol poor big game Ronnie


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Neuer!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Well Harry Hill will be happy about that penalty from Ron


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BIG GAME PENALDO CHOKES HE'S THE WORST PLAYER EVER SUCKS SO BAD ONLY AVERAGE AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> Neuer!


NEUER!!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

miss! T. Kroos! And Kaka!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!"!!!!!
poor Jose


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

TWO FUCKING BOSS SAVES FROM NEUER


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

ANOTHER SAVE! FUCKING HELL!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

miss! P. Lahm!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH!!!!! Great shoot out


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

ugh two awful penalties from Bayern


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Neuer vs Casillas 2-2
Miss! S. Ramos!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

OMG RAMOS!!! WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!?!? CAN ANYONE SCORE PENS ANYMORE?!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Just put it away Bastian


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

goal!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bayern Vs Chelsea it is!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

MADRID SUCK THEY'RE THE SHITTEST TEAM EVER ONLY ONE GAME PLAN JOSE IS AVERAGE WILL NEVER AMOUNT TO ANYTHING SELL ALL THE PLAYERS PENALDO CHOKES


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Who would have predicted this final? INCREDIBLE! I am devastated for Jose. Bayern look beatable and have players missing too. Let's fucking do this!
KTBFFH


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Some people will have a field day with that Ronaldo miss.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

100% deserved from Bayern, the far better team IMO.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

YES!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

CHAMPIONS LEAGUE RESERVES FINAL


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Absolutely gutted, but a deserved victory for Bayern.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


:lmao amazing 

Somewhere Henry Hill just busted a huge load :vince3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Well to bad, I wanted to see real in the final. Well may the best team win the cl final.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fucking scumbag referee, that ball with Higuain and Ronaldo was not a fucking offside. Higuain did not touch it. All because of that, Real lost...

Go Chelsea! Now it's easier for me to support them in the final.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

How many did Messi score yesterday?


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Good for Bayern. They should be winning it in Munich but you never know with Chelsea.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Jesus, Ramos. What a geek. He does the dummy thing, which usually means trying to send the keeper the wrong way, then he just belts it over the bar. That shit was hilarious.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

THIS IS THE MOST DESERVING VICTORY I'VE SEEN IN A WHILE. UNBE-FUCKING-LIEVABLE DISPLAY BY THE TEAM, CELEBRATED LIKE A LITTLE KID. SORRY FOR THE CAPS BUT I CAN'T SEEM TO GET MY HAND TO WORK PROPERLY. SHAKING LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Fucking scumbag referee, that ball with Higuain and Ronaldo was not a fucking offside. Higuain did not touch it. All because of that, Real lost...


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice penalty, Ramos. 

Massive credit to Bayern for not falling to pieces at 2-0 in that atmosphere. Sounds familiar, somehow..


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Fucking scumbag referee, that ball with Higuain and Ronaldo was not a fucking offside. Higuain did not touch it. All because of that, Real lost...


Higuain looked to run onto it for some retarded reason. He should have walked away.

Ramos' penalty was worse the Charlie Adam's.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> MADRID SUCK THEY'RE THE SHITTEST TEAM EVER ONLY ONE GAME PLAN JOSE IS AVERAGE WILL NEVER AMOUNT TO ANYTHING SELL ALL THE PLAYERS PENALDO CHOKES


:kobe


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Higuain looked to run onto it for some retarded reason. He should have walked away.
> 
> Ramos' penalty was worse the Charlie Adam's.


But he didn't touch it, that's what matters.

Thankfully plenty of Bayern players missing, so Chelsea should go for what they can.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Fucking scumbag referee, that ball with Higuain and Ronaldo was not a fucking offside. Higuain did not touch it. All because of that, Real lost...
> 
> Go Chelsea! Now it's easier for me to support them in the final.


Are you sure? I guess kaka regrets that miss, should scored from that chance he had. Not the pk one


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> Fucking scumbag referee, that ball with Higuain and Ronaldo was not a fucking offside. Higuain did not touch it. All because of that, Real lost...
> 
> Go Chelsea! Now it's easier for me to support them in the final.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> But he didn't touch it, that's what matters.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm kind of glad that no Spanish team made it to the final. Dominant force in Europe? I think not.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> But he didn't touch it, that's what matters.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> But he didn't touch it, that's what matters.


No it doesn't, he got himself involved and only stepped over it once he saw the flag.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ronldo before the match 










Ronaldo after 



























































Outstanding 

Also someone get that Ramos miss on here 8*D


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Very very sad for Real Madrid. The top players couldn't score their penalties!


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Fucking scumbag referee, that ball with Higuain and Ronaldo was not a fucking offside. Higuain did not touch it. All because of that, Real lost...
> 
> Go Chelsea! Now it's easier for me to support them in the final.


Higuain interfered with the attack correct decision.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bayern at Home against a Chelsea side who will be missing key players. Surely they are faves now? I wonder what Villas-Boas thinks now.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's a tough rule in terms of what defines being active/passive ect. I personally think that it should have been given offside, but you can see why it was called.

I'm worried for the final though as Bayern will literally have no centrebacks. Imagine Drogba up against Tymoschuk?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Fucking scumbag referee, that ball with Higuain and Ronaldo was not a fucking offside. Higuain did not touch it. All because of that, Real lost...
> 
> Go Chelsea! Now it's easier for me to support them in the final.


The fuck are you talking about. Madrid players went to ground every other minute, it was pathetic. And Bayern should have had a second penalty. Could you be anymore of a sore loser? Bayern completely outplayed Madrid and if Gomez had been on form they would have won easily .


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

eddiefan said:


> I'm kind of glad that no Spanish team made it to the final. Dominant force in Europe? I think not.


Not sure if dumb or just trolling?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The 1st half was brilliant, the 2nd half was very boring, the extra time was boring too.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

the only real madrid to succesfully put away a penalty in the shoot out was an ex liverpool player Alonso. 8*D


----------



## DeanToon (Jul 14, 2011)

Can see Bayern beating Chelsea like. Bayern are/can be a class act in europe. Some of those penalties though, from both sides were horrendous. I can understand why though, imagine the nerves, CL semi final... Even if I was on the wage they are on, I still dont think I would be one of the first to pipe up and volunteer.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> The fuck are you talking about. Madrid players went to ground every other minute, it was pathetic. And Bayern should have had a second penalty. Could you be anymore of a sore loser? Bayern completely outplayed Madrid and if Gomez had been on form they would have won easily .


Is ronaldo still considered a big game flop?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> But he didn't touch it, that's what matters.
> 
> Thankfully plenty of Bayern players missing, so Chelsea should go for what they can.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> But he didn't touch it, that's what matters.
> 
> Thankfully plenty of Bayern players missing, so Chelsea should go for what they can.













































































:side:


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Not sure if dumb or just trolling?


How the hell is that trolling? The top 2 teams from Spain couldn't get into the final. Where be that DOMINANCE?


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

San Casillas did it enought, it not his fault that the team were afraid as hell.
Well, Chelsea I will root for you with all my heart in Munich.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> No it doesn't, he got himself involved and only stepped over it once he saw the flag.


As far as I know, unless the player touches it, it's not an offside. It's been that way for all the time I've watched football.

I can't blame Higuain, though. It was a moment where he had no time to look around and see if anyone else was there to take it. Fucked up, but whatever... go Chelsea!

And for everyone trying to make fun of me...










And Barcelona fans getting involved in this:


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> the only real madrid to succesfully put away a penalty in the shoot out was an ex liverpool player Alonso. 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> As far as I know, unless the player touches it, it's not an offside. It's been that way for all the time I've watched football.
> 
> I can't blame Higuain, though. It was a moment where he had no time to look around and see if anyone else was there to take it. Fucked up, but whatever... go Chelsea!


he got involved in the play, offside call was correct.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> As far as I know, unless the player touches it, it's not an offside. It's been that way for all the time I've watched football.
> 
> I can't blame Higuain, though. It was a moment where he had no time to look around and see if anyone else was there to take it. Fucked up, but whatever... go Chelsea!


Then you know wrong. It was offside.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> As far as I know, unless the player touches it, it's not an offside.


If they make an attempt to play the ball it's offside, doesn't matter if he touches it.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

eddiefan said:


> How the hell is that trolling? The top 2 teams from Spain couldn't get into the final. Where be that DOMINANCE?


It be in the Europa League :side:


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

The rules says that until the player touch the ball you can't call the offside.
But nevermind, we did a shitty 2nd half minus the last moments.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think casillas and neuer are pretty even. Who do you think is better? I think casillas is a little bit better.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Offside call was correct. No disputing that.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Letlive said:


>


....and we still won the shootout 8*D

Ramos's was worse :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Spanish Lariato said:


> The rules says that until the player touch the ball you can't call the offside.
> But nevermind, we did a shitty 2nd half minus the last moments.


no, the rules do not say that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So I got my CR7 smiley I see.:no:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> As far as I know, unless the player touches it, it's not an offside. It's been that way for all the time I've watched football.
> 
> I can't blame Higuain, though. It was a moment where he had no time to look around and see if anyone else was there to take it. Fucked up, but whatever... go Chelsea!
> 
> ...


And yet to think Since the last time you held it even we won it 8*D


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seb said:


> Then you know wrong. It was offside.













:side:


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Fuck off with the Ronaldo smilies.

Have been rooting for Bayern since we went out, hope they win the final now. If Chelsea win do we get 5 teams in the CL next season or does 4th place move into the Europa or some dumb shit?


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Chelsea win means top 3 and Chelsea get in to CL.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Big_Man said:


> Fuck off with the Ronaldo smilies.
> 
> Have been rooting for Bayern since we went out, hope they win the final now. If Chelsea win do we get 5 teams in the CL next season or does 4th place move into the Europa or some dumb shit?


4th goes to Europa


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Big_Man said:


> Fuck off with the Ronaldo smilies.
> 
> Have been rooting for Bayern since we went out, hope they win the final now. If Chelsea win do we get 5 teams in the CL next season or does 4th place move into the Europa or some dumb shit?


The 4th place goes to europa league


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Big_Man said:


> Fuck off with the Ronaldo smilies.


You're just salty you're banned from the final


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Seb said:


> Then you know wrong. It was offside.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Maria Gomez needs to fucking get his form back b/c that was ridiculous. He should've buried the tie with the chances he had. Anyway, the important thing is we won and stand a good chance of winning the title. I'm not too worried about missing Badstuber, Alaba and Gustavo. Gustavo is easily replaceable. Lahm might have to move back to left back to cover for Alaba while Rafinha takes up right back again. We'll see. There's time to prepare.

Also lol. For the most part of the season, I'm the only Madrid supporter around. LMAO


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

4th place drops down to Europa


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Choke2Death;11362817 :)[/QUOTE said:


> You real mad son.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ramos gif plz


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


>


So mad.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Letlive said:


> You real mad son.


I ain't mad at all. I'm more happy that Barcelona are out than we ain't in the final. My rage lasted for like 1 minute, now I'm calmed down just like always when my favorite team loses. 



Seb said:


> So mad.












You're welcome.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Maria Gomez needs to fucking get his form back b/c that was ridiculous. He should've buried the tie with the chances he had. Anyway, the important thing is we won and stand a good chance of winning the title. I'm not too worried about missing Badstuber, Alaba and Gustavo. Gustavo is easily replaceable. Lahm might have to move back to left back to cover for Alaba while Rafinha takes up right back again. We'll see. There's time to prepare.
> 
> Also lol. For the most part of the season, I'm the only Madrid supporter around. LMAO


Alaba is much better than rafinha, if i was you i would be worried.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Maria Gomez needs to fucking get his form back b/c that was ridiculous. He should've buried the tie with the chances he had. Anyway, the important thing is we won and stand a good chance of winning the title. I'm not too worried about missing Badstuber, Alaba and Gustavo. Gustavo is easily replaceable. Lahm might have to move back to left back to cover for Alaba while Rafinha takes up right back again. We'll see. There's time to prepare.


If Gustavo is easily replaceable then they must have someone pretty awesome to replace him. After Ozil, I thought he was the best player on the pitch tonight.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> I'm more happy that Barcelona are out than we ain't in the final.


:lmao

Some fan you are. More concerned with other teams' failure than your own teams success. Pathetic.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I ain't mad at all. I'm more happy that Barcelona are out than we ain't in the final. My rage lasted for like 1 minute, now I'm calmed down just like always when my favorite team loses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

:side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> If Gustavo is easily replaceable then they must have someone pretty awesome to replace him. After Ozil, I thought he was the best player on the pitch tonight.


Did he do anything besides foul? Should have had about a thousand yellows. Kroos was by far the best Bayern player bar Neuer in the shootout.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Geoff Shreeves is on his way to the Madrid dressing room to let Sergio Ramos know he just cost Madrid the match and a place in the Cl final.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah baby! It's Bayern vs. Chelsea!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

King Kenny said:


> Geoff Shreeves is on his way to the Madrid dressing room to let Sergio Ramos know he just cost Madrid the match and a place in the Cl final.


Also to tell alaba that he has been booked and will miss the cl final.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Seb said:


> :lmao
> 
> Some fan you are. More concerned with other teams' failure than your own teams success. Pathetic.


It's okay, we have La Liga. What do you have? Copa Del Rey and some worthless supercup? It's okay, you can keep them!

And stop posting that Ronaldo smiley, I've used ad-block so it doesn't show up for me. All you're doing is just annoy other users that ain't in this.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Gustavo can either be brilliant or shitty for the majority of the time. He's a fairly polarizing player. Wouldn't say he is 'easily' replaceable but the team can definitely be tweaked to fit a lot of great players in. Certainly more equipped to deal with their losses than Chelsea are, at least.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> If Gustavo is easily replaceable then they must have someone pretty awesome to replace him. After Ozil, I thought he was the best player on the pitch tonight.


Yeah, 20 fouls. Best player on the pitch. I'd just stick Schweinstiger and Kroos in the midfield, and play Muller as CAM. It's the defence I'm concerned about. Guess we'll probably have to settle for Contento at CB or something. Fucking stupid to ever let Hummels go.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Not sure if dumb or just trolling?


The final is Bayern Munich vs Chelsea. Munich are a German team. Chelsea an English team. The two losing semi-finalists were both from Spain despite having to hear for months on end how a Barca vs Madrid final was written in stone.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> It's okay, we have La Liga. What do you have? Copa Del Rey and some worthless supercup? It's okay, you can keep them!
> 
> And stop posting that Ronaldo smiley, I've used ad-block so it doesn't show up for me. All you're doing is just annoy other users that ain't in this.


You're a joke. You just admitted that you would rather see a Bayern vs Chelsea final than a Madrid vs Barca final, just so Barca would be out. Nothing more pathetic than a bitter fan who hates another team more than he loves his own.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> Geoff Shreeves is on his way to the Madrid dressing room to let Sergio Ramos know he just cost Madrid the match and a place in the Cl final.


He is also informing Ronaldo that he missed a penalty.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Yeah, 20 fouls. Best player on the pitch. I'd just stick Schweinstiger and Kroos in the midfield, and play Muller as CAM. It's the defence I'm concerned about. Guess we'll probably have to settle for Contento at CB or something. Fucking stupid to ever let Hummels go.


Not his fault the ref was a moron. Nearly all the tackles he made were clean, the Madrid players just went for the theatrics every time someone made the slightest bit of contact with them.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Seb said:


> You're a joke. You just admitted that you would rather see a Bayern vs Chelsea final than a Madrid vs Barca final, just so Barca would be out. Nothing more pathetic than a bitter fan who hates another team more than he loves his own.


Oh, stop it please, you're hurting my feelings!!!! unk2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> Oh, stop it please, you're hurting my feelings!!!! unk2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> Not his fault the ref was a moron. Nearly all the tackles he made were clean, the Madrid players just went for the theatrics every time someone made the slightest bit of contact with them.


Bayern also dived in some occasions.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Rush said:


> no, the rules do not say that.


If the player doesn't touch the ball or obstruct the view for the goalkeeper it is not an offside.
"*It is not an offence in itself to be in an offside position.*"


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

If it isn't for Ronaldo Madrid wouldn't even be in the penalties. So I cant't blame him. The same goes for Ramos, who did a good job.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Spanish Lariato said:


> If the player doesn't touch the ball or obstruct the view for the goalkeeper it is not an offside.
> "*It is not an offence in itself to be in an offside position.*"


It's if you are getting involved in play. As Higuain ran to the ball, he was getting involved.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Seb said:


>












Do you really wanna continue writing empty posts to me?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Spanish Lariato said:


> If the player doesn't touch the ball or obstruct the view for the goalkeeper it is not an offside.
> "*It is not an offence in itself to be in an offside position.*"


A player in an offside position is only penalised if, at the moment the ball touches or is played by one of his team, he is, in the opinion of the referee, involved in active play by:
• interfering with play or
• interfering with an opponent or
• gaining an advantage by being in that position

He interfered with the opponant and the play. Offside.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh come on, are we forgetting that Ronaldo scored two goals today? Okay, one was Penaldo, but the other was Ronaldo.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Is ronaldo still considered a big game flop?


Bah gawd he was sensational in the opening twenty minutes, I thought he was going to get 4 or 5 the way he was playing but luckily Bayern got their act together and quickly once the second goal went in.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> It's if you are getting involved in play. As Higuain ran to the ball, he was getting involved.


If he was in front of Neuer then yes but I think that run doesn't qualifies enough to make the call. A few years ago they change the rule by impliying that the footballer has to touch the ball, so they are saying that if the player is running for it there will be no offside until he touch it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Poor poor penaldo

now how will he possibly win the penal d'or

the moment bayern scored that goal, you could see real's balls drop off. shame too, because they dominated everything early on

Bastien vs drogba in a heavyweight battle in the final :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> John Terry is set to be denied the opportunity to lift the European Cup should Chelsea triumph in Munich next month because Uefa is reluctant to permit a suspended player from joining in the post-match presentation ceremony on the pitch.
> 
> The England defender was dismissed for violent conduct 37 minutes into Tuesday's 2-2 draw at Barcelona after kneeing Alexis Sánchez in the back of his legs. Uefa's control and disciplinary body will decide the length of the ban when it meets on 31 May but the offence carries a minimum one-match sanction, meaning the 31-year-old will miss the final against Bayern Munich in their Allianz Arena on 19 May. The governing body has the power to extend the punishment into next season.
> 
> ...


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Barca fans on my Facebook are getting wild. LOL hilarious!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Bayern also dived in some occasions.


Mostly Ribery who had a dire game.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm sensing Fat Frank will lift the trophy at Munich. Just some sensing...


Edit:

van Persie to win the Ballon d'Or! :wenger


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I would vomit watching that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Spanish Lariato said:


> If he was in front of Neuer then yes but I think that run doesn't qualifies enough to make the call.* A few years ago they change the rule by impliying that the footballer has to touch the ball*, so they are saying that if the player is running for it there will be no offside until he touch it.


That was the old rule, keep up son. In front of the keeper is irrelevant, if you interfere with anyone/the play from an offside position you are called.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

We'll have to play Chelsea with a makeshift defence and a drained bench. No excuse if we don't kill it off in the 90 mins b/c our attack is still superb.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ronaldo was Madrids only threat. Having a go at him is a bit ridiculous. 

Schweini was immense, I'm glad bayern won and delighted he got the winning moment. It's great that there are no Spanish teams in the final, fuck Madrid.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

How do you post players smileys? and how can I know them?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Gomez to nab Golden Boot off Messi with 2 goals in the final.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Gomez to nab Golden Boot off Messi with 2 goals in the final.


3-2 for Chelsea with Gomez scoring two. YES! I'm all for it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its good!















pepe no selling like a boss


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Rush said:


> That was the old rule, keep up son. In front of the keeper is irrelevant, if you interfere with anyone/the play from an offside position you are called.


The old rule said that the player has to have intention of touching the ball to call it.
But then again, nevermind, we're out and I will never see the Décima.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Would I be the only one who thought Badstuber was the best player on the field? Thought he was extremely solid, everywhere in defence and no man really got through him.

Big congratulations to Bayern though, much better team. Makes for a very interesting final, and in my opinion, a superior one to the El Clasico. 

Thought Real's biggest problem is they didn't crowd the midfield properly. Wingers didn't backtrack, Ozil didn't go too deep, when he did, was extremely ineffective.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We got this final. We will SCRAPE our way to DAT big eared trophy.

SCRAPED through the group. SCRAPED past Napoli. SCRAPED past Benfica in the end. SCRAPED past Barca.

SCRAPE


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Someone reply to me please about the players smiley thing. How do I post them?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> We got this final. We will SCRAPE our way to DAT big eared trophy.
> 
> SCRAPED through the group. SCRAPED past Napoli. SCRAPED past Benfica in the end. SCRAPED past Barca.
> 
> SCRAPE


believe, liverpool 2005 <3

i told you man



Abk92 said:


> Someone reply to me please about the players smiley thing. How do I post them?


there is a button for smilies on the right when you go advanced. press on more


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

You must come unscraped soon. It's been a scrape frenzy.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Thought Real's biggest problem is they didn't crowd the midfield properly. Wingers didn't backtrack, Ozil didn't go too deep, when he did, was extremely ineffective.


Our biggest problem was being satisfied with the result. Every time an opportunity for a goal came, they kept on fucking up and taking it easy. Granero could have easily gotten past the GK and shot the ball into the goal but instead, he was too busy trying to get a penalty by diving. Kaka got a golden opportunity when he took that ball by his shoulder but instead he went to the corner of the penalty area and tried to aim at the opposite player's hand in hopes of a penalty. And Ronaldo meaninglessly tried to dribble too much or shot balls aimlessly in the keeper's hands or too high up. The # of opportunities missed is just disappointing.

I'm mostly gutted that we ain't gonna see Chelsea vs Real Madrid _yet_. Why can't they get the same group at some point?!? But I'm hoping Chelsea win it this year, they deserve it more than anybody. They have many players missing but so do Bayern so it's going to be even, me thinks.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

kaka kept fucking up. slowed down the pace alot

Madrid could have won it, but after bayern goal, they lost their killer instinct. Jose went back to his defensive tactics


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> its good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding (Y) 

Hey Chelsea just imagine in 3 weeks time you could be champions against all the odds











Use this as your motivation and PROVE THOSE HATERS WRONG :rooney


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

redeadening said:


> believe, liverpool 2005 <3
> 
> i told you man
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It'd be great to see Bayern win in the last kick of the game. Crush the #EVILCHELSEACHARGE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

redeadening said:


> kaka kept fucking up. slowed down the pace alot
> 
> Madrid could have won it, but after bayern goal, they lost their killer instinct. Jose went back to his defensive tactics


Yeah, absolutely hated it. With the two quick goals, I expected us to crush Bayern with ease, scoring even 4 goals but then the penalty happened, Robben evened it out and the team just slowed down and started being in the defensive side which made the match very boring as well. It was a big mistake, Real should have stayed on the offense for the whole first half at least. Instead they went back after 30 minutes. And Kaka was extremely worthless. He slowed the pace down and missed one of the best goal opportunities as well as a penalty.

Hopefully Chelsea make this year worth.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Outstanding (Y)
> 
> Hey Chelsea just imagine in 3 weeks time you could be champions against all the odds
> 
> ...


God, I want it so bad. Another final defeat would be crushing. 

May 19.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chelsea winning the title would be crushing. Especially if Arsenal end up 4th.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

The 5th star is waiting.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Chelsea winning the title would be incredible

Cole, Terry (even him), Cech, Drogba, Frank, would be an incredible ending for some great careers

also, the shear epicness of cahill, a guy who was playing with bolton the relegation zone last january, centre backing a defence in the champions league final and winning it :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

If we finished 4th and Chelsea won the CL I'd probably lock myself away in a dark corner for a few months.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What a sad day

*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

D'Angelo said:


> If we finished 4th and Chelsea won the CL I'd probably lock myself away in a dark corner for a few months.


cant see you guys dropping out of third

and its not like spurs are getting it

and newcastle have to deal with us at home and city

so yeah, youre getting 3rd


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Was so glad Bayern knocked Madrid out tonight but now I'm a bit weary heading into the Champs final. The last thing I want is for Chelsea to win the f*cking thing! Robben to come back to haunt Chelsea? I hope so!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.balls.ie/2012/04/25/gary...ating-goes-back-in-history/#comment-508638892

:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Remember, this is Arsenal. Looking at Stoke's recent form (which is poor) it doesn't fill me with confidence at all, because form doesn't usually matter when we play Stoke at the Brittania. If we win 3rd is pretty much secured but if we don't and Newcastle beat Wigan I'll be worried considering Chelsea will rotate for their game and the City game could be meaningless if United beat City on Monday so NUFC's fixtures are hard they're not unwinnable. Twists and turns to come.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Stoke beat Arsenal. Newcastle beat Wigan, Chelsea and Everton, but lose to City. Arsenal beat Norwich. Then Arsenal vs Woy??

:side: wont happen though


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

You know, this champions league still hasnt proven the question

How would barca handle that rainy night in the brittania?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Bayern was the better team, they fully deserved it.

Thank you Madrid, Jose and Ronaldo you all did great season but this is football.

Atleast we have the Liga*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

It would be traumatic. Xavi would probably drop down to a 65% pass rate out of pure fear.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Medo said:


> *Bayern was the better team, they fully deserved it.
> 
> Thank you Madrid, Jose and Ronaldo you all did great season but this is football.
> 
> Atleast we have the Liga*


Exactly. I'm happy with the Liga. We'll have more opportunities in the next year and the year after that and so on. It was not a "once in a lifetime" case so that's why I'm not that pissed anymore. And Bayern won fairly although I think that offside shouldn't have been counted. I don't blame it on bribing, though, because Robben got a yellow card for absolutely no reason some time in the second half.

Funny how I got called a "sore loser" by someone after the end even though nothing about me looked like it. Unless I insulted Bayern or any of their players, there was no "sore loser" in me and still isn't. If they win the whole thing, congratulations to them, and if they don't, well, I'm extremely happy that Chelsea finally won the big one after busting their ass with 10 men against a vengeful Barcelona.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

About ten pages back you couldn't have been more sore which is rich seeing as Bayern should have had another penalty. Thanks to the idiotic ref one of Bayerns key players will now miss the final for making an outstanding tackle that gifted Madrid a stupid free kick right on the edge of the box.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> About ten pages back you couldn't have been more sore which is rich seeing as Bayern should have had another penalty. Thanks to the idiotic ref one of Bayerns key players will now miss the final for making an outstanding tackle that gifted Madrid a stupid free kick right on the edge of the box.


What else do you expect? What could have been a goal was discounted as an offside which I disagree with. That would have made all the difference in the world had Ronaldo been allowed to continue with the ball when Higuain avoided touching it.

As for Bayern having another penalty, which one? If you are talking about the free kick by Ribery in the end of the first half, I don't think that's a penalty. It just accidentally touched Pepe's hand and he didn't even block the ball or alternate where it headed. Also which tackle are you talking about? The ref was faulty for both sides, I admit that but that final call with the offside was extremely influential regarding the end result.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Funny how I got called a "sore loser" by someone after the end even though nothing about me looked like it.





Choke2Death said:


> Fucking scumbag referee, that ball with Higuain and Ronaldo was not a fucking offside. Higuain did not touch it. All because of that, Real lost...
> 
> Go Chelsea! Now it's easier for me to support them in the final.


:cahill




King Kenny said:


> http://www.balls.ie/2012/04/25/gary...ating-goes-back-in-history/#comment-508638892
> 
> :lmao


:lmao The tear down the wall bit.




Choke2Death said:


> As for Bayern having another penalty, which one? If you are talking about the free kick by Ribery in the end of the first half, I don't think that's a penalty. It just accidentally touched Pepe's hand and he didn't even block the ball or alternate where it headed. Also which tackle are you talking about? The ref was faulty for both sides, I admit that but that final call with the offside was extremely influential regarding the end result.


It was as more of a peno as Madrid's was and the offside was offside


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Exactly. I'm happy with the Liga. We'll have more opportunities in the next year and the year after that and so on. It was not a "once in a lifetime" case so that's why I'm not that pissed anymore. And Bayern won fairly although I think that offside shouldn't have been counted. I don't blame it on bribing, though, because Robben got a yellow card for absolutely no reason some time in the second half.
> 
> Funny how I got called a "sore loser" by someone after the end even though nothing about me looked like it. Unless I insulted Bayern or any of their players, there was no "sore loser" in me and still isn't. If they win the whole thing, congratulations to them, and if they don't, well, I'm extremely happy that Chelsea finally won the big one after busting their ass with 10 men against a vengeful Barcelona.


_*Yea we will have our chance next year but i just hope that Jose stay with us, not leaving with all the trouble he have in spain with the media or the club.

I'll root for Chelsea as well.*_


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> What else do you expect? What could have been a goal was discounted as an offside which I disagree with. That would have made all the difference in the world had Ronaldo been allowed to continue with the ball when Higuain avoided touching it.
> 
> As for Bayern having another penalty, which one? If you are talking about the free kick by Ribery in the end of the first half, I don't think that's a penalty. It just accidentally touched Pepe's hand and he didn't even block the ball or alternate where it headed. Also which tackle are you talking about? The ref was faulty for both sides, I admit that but that final call with the offside was extremely influential regarding the end result.


Just like it accidentally touched the Bayern player's hand for the first penalty? Had Bayern been awarded that the game would have been over never mind any offside decisions.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Just like it accidentally touched the Bayern player's hand for the first penalty? Had Bayern been awarded that the game would have been over never mind any offside decisions.


Do you have a video of the penalty Real were awarded? I missed it out of happiness. And had Bayern been awarded that penalty and scored, I assure you the second half would have been completely different. Same thing with the early penalty not being awarded.



chr1st0 said:


> :cahill


Yet I never said ANYTHING about Bayern. I have been supporting Chelsea in this all along (outside of Real, of course), in case you were unaware... and again, I was on the referee's case for something that I disagree with. Simple as that. I worded it in a hostile way, but that's expected one minute after the loss.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

You don't have to say something about Bayern to be a sore loser...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Do you have a video of the penalty Real were awarded? I missed it out of happiness. And had Bayern been awarded that penalty and scored, *I assure you the second half would have been completely different*. Same thing with the early penalty not being awarded.


You can't assure anyone it would've been different. You might think it could've been but no one has a crystal ball to look into and predict that. Yeah it might've been completely different, *might've* being the important word in that sentence unless you've got some kind of magic power other than being a pathetic loser, saying you'd rather Barca be out than Real going through.fpalm Seriously ffs, grow up.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> You don't have to say something about Bayern to be a sore loser...


Being angry over something as huge as that last minute offside is not being a "sore loser". A sore loser loses fairly and still finds somebody or something to blame it on. My gripes are valid. Whether you want to believe it was an offside or not, it's none of my concerns. Nothing convinces me that it was an offside since Higuain never touched it.

*Interfering with play*
____Playing or touching the ball
*Interfering with an opponent*
____Preventing the opponent from playing the ball by obstructing the player's sight or intentionally distracting the opponent*
Gaining an advantage by being in an offside position*
____Playing the ball after the ball has rebounded off the goal, the goalkeeper, or any opponent

Higuain didn't do any of the above, therefore it's not an offside.



Nige™;11363433 said:


> You can't assure anyone it would've been different. You might think it could've been but no one has a crystal ball to look into and predict that. Yeah it might've been completely different, *might've* being the important word in that sentence unless you've got some kind of magic power other than being a pathetic loser, saying you'd rather Barca be out than Real going through.fpalm Seriously ffs, grow up.


Okay mister, *MIGHT'VE* been different. And it was *most likely* going to be. Happy now?

As for me hating Barcelona more than liking Madrid, that's entirely up to me, I have no idea why it offends you so much. Rather celebrate rival's failures than cry about my own team's failures. Much better that way.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Being angry over something as huge as that last minute offside is not being a "sore loser". A sore loser loses fairly and still finds somebody or something to blame it on. My gripes are valid. Whether you want to believe it was an offside or not, it's none of my concerns. Nothing convinces me that it was an offside since Higuain never touched it.
> 
> *Interfering with play*
> ____Playing or touching the ball
> ...


“interfering with an opponent” means preventing an opponent 
from playing or being able to play the ball by clearly obstructing 
the opponent’s line of vision or movements *or making a gesture or 
movement which, in the opinion of the referee, deceives or distracts an 
opponent*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Loved seeing that. Hate that Ramos prick. Unlucky Ronnie, even though I knew you'd miss your penalty.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

If only Milan had the luck of chelsea....we would be playing against bayern.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ramos penalty was horrible, wtf


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mourhino on his knees...what an image.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> And had Bayern been awarded that penalty and scored, I assure you the second half would have been completely different. Same thing with the early penalty not being awarded.


Get off it. If Real hadn't remained so defensive throughout, Bayern would've tore them apart.

Good luck Chelsea, you're going to get crushed.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Get off it. If Real hadn't remained so defensive throughout, Bayern would've tore them apart.
> 
> Good luck Chelsea, you're going to get crushed.


We'll see. :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> If only Milan had the luck of chelsea....we would be playing against bayern.


luck?

maybe if your attackers werent all flops you mighta done better


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Get off it. If Real hadn't remained so defensive throughout, Bayern would've tore them apart.
> 
> *Good luck Chelsea, you're going to get crushed*.


In your dreams.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

redeadening said:


> luck?
> 
> maybe if your attackers werent all flops you mighta done better


Perfect answer


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Loved seeing that. Hate that Ramos prick. Unlucky Ronnie, even though I knew you'd miss your penalty.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Get off it.*If Real hadn't remained so defensive throughout, Bayern would've tore them apart.
> *
> 
> Good luck Chelsea, you're going to get crushed.


I agree with the text in bold. Although, I don't think they would have torn them apart exactly, but I think they would have scored more goals in the match. Mourinho's defensive tactics was spot on guys, you've to give him credit for that. Luck just wasn't on his side and you need luck at this crucial stage.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> If only Milan had the luck of chelsea....we would be playing against bayern.


Selective memory much? Barca were denied two clear penalties at the San Siro and you were torn apart at the Camp Nou. You were lucky not to concede 5 or 6 across the two legs. If Barca had any luck at all one of those shots against the post would've deflected in instead of wide, but it wasn't to be. It's two legs, no excuses, you get what you deserve, Chelsea deserve to be in the final and Milan absolutely definitely didn't deserve to beat Barca.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Jose Mourinho wants Chelsea to win the Champions League

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17850157

No surprises there then.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Get off it. If Real hadn't remained so defensive throughout, Bayern would've tore them apart.
> 
> Good luck Chelsea, you're going to get crushed.


You mean like how Barca crushed them :hmm:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Bayern are more direct then Barca and won't spend 10 minutes passing round the 18 yard box. In the teams Chelsea have faced they haven't really faced a physical threat up front as Napoli, Benfica and Barca are more technical teams in attack.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> If only Milan had the luck of chelsea....we would be playing against bayern.


:bron


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Going to be a great final, Hohenheim of Light, since you're a fellow Bayern fan, do you prefer to see Rafinha as RB with Lahm as LB or Lahm as RB with Contento as LB?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

For the Real fans, the first penalty was harsh and Ronaldo was technically offside for the second. And I was rooting for Madrid in that, especially when the Munich suspensions started. 



Joel said:


> May 19.







Before the shootout, the two guys I wanted to score were Ronaldo and Lahm. Urgh. My dad said Ramos will miss but I doubted he was even going to take one. So we pissed ourselves when up he stepped, and we started making predictions on what row the ball would end up in. Lo and behold.. :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> Jose Mourinho wants Chelsea to win the Champions League
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17850157
> 
> No surprises there then.


Good one Mourinho


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Of course mourinho will want chelsea to win the cl, it is his former club after all, i also want chelsea to win the cl because they never won it before and i dont like bayern but i dont think they will because ramires, ivanovic and most importantly terry are suspended for that match. I also hope Henry hill stops calling Ronaldo a big game flop.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:lmao



Samoon said:


> In your dreams.


Yes, but also in real life.



Chain Gang solider said:


> You mean like how Barca crushed them :hmm:


No, I seriously don't see how Chelsea can stop Bayern Munich at the Allianz. Chelsea can try and outscore Bayern, I guess but I don't see them being able to defend like they did against Barca. We have great ability on the wings with Robben and Ribery (and Lahm; so sad that Alaba misses it b/c of that ridiculous booking). Someone will have to man Schweinsteiger throughout the match b/c his surges forward are deadly. Kroos can pretty much play anywhere and still pose a goal threat.

I think we'll win. The being crushed comment was exaggerated, yes, but I think we'll win.



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Going to be a great final, Hohenheim of Light, since you're a fellow Bayern fan, do you prefer to see Rafinha as RB with Lahm as LB or Lahm as RB with Contento as LB?


Lahm is fantastic anywhere, so it just depends on who is better between Rafinha and Contento. I don't rate either very highly, but I think Contento is the better defender, so I'm opting him.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Yes, but also in real life.


You will probably beat them but you will not crush them. It will be a close match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, it probably will.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)




----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Just realised RDM looks like he is from about nineteen different ethnic backgrounds. :torres


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chelsea will have the backing of the majority of english and german fans.

Really think they can do it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

They won't have my backing, FORZA BAYERN


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Chelsea will have the backing of the majority of english and german fans.
> 
> Really think they can do it.


You'd be suprised, several fans are bitter toward Chelsea in England. Especially the media.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Green Light said:


> They won't have my backing, FORZA BAYERN


I don't have anything against Newcastle, but im sure that they won't pick up any more than 6 points from their remaining games. Even if we don't match that, Spurs probably will.


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm a united supporter but I've always been a follower of the philosophy that you support your fellow countrymen in europe. Hope Chelsea absolutely crush Bayern, they've come so far and had to deal with so much shit this season, they deserve to win it 

It's gonna be a close game though and Bayern with the advantage.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

I was hoping that Mourinho would win the match to shut up some spanish idiots who keep criticizing him, but i have to admit that Bayern deserved to pass in the penalties, ofc :cool2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor Ozil. All the way in the background.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Jose to Spurs, calling it now


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jose to retirement


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

We're winning the CL next season. :wenger

Wenger will finally win at Europe after losing two Finals with Arsenal and one with Monaco.

PS: At this stage, I'd celebrate like we won the WC even if we won the Europa League.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


>


:lmao



Hohenheim of Light said:


> No, I seriously don't see how Chelsea can stop Bayern Munich at the Allianz. Chelsea can try and outscore Bayern, I guess but I don't see them being able to defend like they did against Barca. We have great ability on the wings with Robben and Ribery (and Lahm; so sad that Alaba misses it b/c of that ridiculous booking). Someone will have to man Schweinsteiger throughout the match b/c his surges forward are deadly. Kroos can pretty much play anywhere and still pose a goal threat.
> 
> I think we'll win. The being crushed comment was exaggerated, yes, but I think we'll win.


Ahh yeah I kept forgetting Bayern is on home soil. Defo does up the pressure for both teams. Especially Bayern. (Imagine another team beating you and then lifting the trophy on your ground. Ouch). With both teams having to do a makeshift defence it makes things much more intriguing. Chelsea better hope Gomez has another nightmare performance & Robben decides to let his old team off the hook. 

It's a hard match to call though Bayern does have the much better attacking line up but Chelsea's run this year is reminding me so much of ours in 2005 (just about made it out of the group stages on the final game and winning match no one expects them too) that I just feel they will somehow find a way to win even with everything against them.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fuck you Geoff.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Abk92 said:


> I agree with the text in bold. Although, I don't think they would have torn them apart exactly, but I think they would have scored more goals in the match. Mourinho's defensive tactics was spot on guys, you've to give him credit for that. Luck just wasn't on his side and you need luck at this crucial stage.


What do you mean luck wasn't on his side. He was beaten by the better team. Luck had sweet fuck all to do with it. You've obviously been listening to too many Mourinho press conferences.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chelsea are missing Ivanovic, Terry, Ramires and Meireles right? Bayern won't have Badstuber, Alaba and Luiz Gustavo.

Neuer

Rafinha Boateng Van Buyten Lahm

Schwein Tymoshchuk Kroos

Robben Gomez Ribery

vs

Cech

Bosingwa Cahill Luiz Cole

Mikel Essien Lampard

Sturridge Drogba Mata

Yeah, Bayern look stronger. Think they'll win it 3-1 tbh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Fuck you Geoff.


The Fabregas one was too much.

Neville (ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh) and Shreeves (unfortunately you're out of the final) got over so much that night.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm sorry, but Chelsea is gonna destroy Bayern in the final. No doubt.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

TomasThunder619 said:


> I'm sorry, but Chelsea is gonna destroy Bayern in the final. No doubt.


:wilkins


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seb said:


> Fuck you Geoff.


Awesome lololol.

Scheeves is a fuckig prick.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Edgehead 26 said:


> You'd be suprised, several fans are bitter toward Chelsea in England. Especially the media.


True dat. I've disliked Chelsea for a long time and still do, but even I'm warming to them in Europe this year. I so wanted them to beat Barca (not just because I hate everything that goes with those cunts), and you can't help but respect what they did the other night. I think they'll have turned a lot of haters after that and I want them to go all the way.

I'll never like City though. Other English teams in Europe, apart from maybe Liverpool now, no problem.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> True dat. I've disliked Chelsea for a long time and still do, but even I'm warming to them in Europe this year. I so wanted them to beat Barca (not just because I hate everything that goes with those cunts), and you can't help but respect what they did the other night. I think they'll have turned a lot of haters after that and I want them to go all the way.
> 
> I'll never like City though. Other English teams in Europe, apart from maybe Liverpool now, no problem.


When you're shit and the underdog, it seems people root for ya!

Don;t worry Nige, we will let :kean and Blackburn stay up in the final game.

Imagine Shreeves informing Dalglish about a negative in the manner he did to Branni. Dalglish would take his head off!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Just sign all the Bilbao players Fergie. Every one of them.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> When you're shit and the underdog, it seems people root for ya!
> 
> Don;t worry Nige, we will let :kean and Blackburn stay up in the final game.
> 
> Imagine Shreeves informing Dalglish about a negative in the manner he did to Branni. Dalglish would take his head off!


We ain't staying up but the two cup finals may give us a bit of a chance if we can get a win against Wigan a week on Monday and possibly a point at Spurs on Sunday. I'm not expecting much though tbh. We need to get three points just to catch up.

I'd love Shreeves to stick it to Dalglish. I don't see all the fuss about the deal with Ivanovic. It was pretty clear that Geoff wasn't sure whether Ivanovic was booked or not, and given the significance of it, you can understand why he would ask him that. It was just how he dealt with it when he got the answer, but he couldn't say nothing after being told by Ivanovic he did get booked.



Irish Jet said:


> Just sign all the Bilbao players Fergie. Every one of them.


They've made Thursday nights on Five entertaining. It's like watching a likeable Barcelona.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

FERNANDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

FORZA ATHLETIC


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Llorente has just owned this tournament. Can't wait to see them against Atletico, should be a great final.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

This referee did a nice job, just wondering how much Athletic Bilbao paid him, Sporting deserved to win, but the referee was the MVP of the match.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> This referee did a nice job, just wondering how much Athletic Bilbao paid him, Sporting deserved to win, but the referee was the MVP of the match.


:lmao, what did he get wrong?

Athletic deserved to go through, really hope they win the whole thing


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

united_07 said:


> :lmao, what did he get wrong?
> 
> Athletic deserved to go through, really hope they win the whole thing


The first Athetic goal comes from a fault committed on Schaars, the Sporting players got yellow cards and faults for little things, the Athletic players could do all the faults they want, they didnt see the yellow card. For something, they said they bought tickets for the final, because Platini assured they would be there, great job Platini, great job referee.
But Sporting deserved to pass and was the better team in the two hands, now i hope they get raped by Madrid.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> The first Athetic goal comes from a fault committed on Schaars, the Sporting players got yellow cards and faults for little things, the Athletic players could do all the faults they want, they didnt see the yellow card. For something, they said they bought tickets for the final, because Platini assured they would be there, great job Platini, great job referee.
> But Sporting deserved to pass and was the better team in the two hands, now i hope they get raped by Madrid.


:lol:

the foul on the lead up to the goal was nothing, was accidental, didnt see if he even touched him. And Athletic got 2 bookings, while Sporting got 3, hardly changed the game that much.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

So you think the referee was bribed by Athletic because you got a lot of yellow cards and they didn't ?


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

united_07 said:


> :lol:
> 
> the foul on the lead up to the goal was nothing, was accidental, didnt see if he even touched him. And Athletic got 2 bookings, while Sporting got 3, hardly changed the game that much.


Athletic had 12 players on the field tonight, Sporting had 11, and still they deserved to pass, im proud of my team, we were better than Athletic that needed a bought referee to win the match, a referee that had his fair share of mistakes in the Premier League, am i correct? Platini is a strategy madfucker, you did it sir, the team that paid you passed to the final.
At least, i know that Sporting is better than Athletic any day of the week and twice on Sundays.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Athletic definitely deserved to qualify across the course of the two hands. Love watching them play.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

YES, YES, YES!
Athletic is gonna win the whole thing. And I hope that his supporters deliver and boo the bastard prince of Spain out of the building in two finals in a row(Spain's Cup where cules will help and Europa).


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, you support Sporting.

Leave him be, guys.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What the fuck is up with people talking about Ref's been shit helping teams advance :lmao. Last night in Bayern/Real match and now this. What happened to just being the better team?


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

And lol at the conspiracy thing. Athletic is not an influential or at rich ass club to bribe the referees.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> Athletic had 12 players on the field tonight, Sporting had 11, and still they deserved to pass, im proud of my team, we were better than Athletic that needed a bought referee to win the match, a referee that had his fair share of mistakes in the Premier League, am i correct? Platini is a strategy madfucker, you did it sir, the team that paid you passed to the final.
> At least, i know that Sporting is better than Athletic any day of the week and twice on Sundays.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> Athletic had 12 players on the field tonight, Sporting had 11, and still they deserved to pass, im proud of my team, we were better than Athletic that needed a bought referee to win the match, a referee that had his fair share of mistakes in the Premier League, am i correct? Platini is a strategy madfucker, you did it sir, the team that paid you passed to the final.
> At least, i know that Sporting is better than Athletic any day of the week and twice on Sundays.


whats with portugese fans, players and managers being so delusional

first benefica with their neverending bitching about how chelsea didnt deserve to win and now this

maybe if portugese clubs played better and scored more goals, theyd win


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> This referee did a nice job, just wondering how much Athletic Bilbao paid him, Sporting deserved to win, but the referee was the MVP of the match.


Bitter much?! You lost fair & square. Get over it. Bilbao were the better side by a distance.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Sporting was the best team in this hand and on the first hand, the worst team goes to the final, but thats it, they would never allow a portuguese team to pass, no, the fifa official that picks the referees is spanish and a former Athletic player, yep, now tell me to shut up.
Very proud of my team and i have nothing against the people from the Basque Country, simply they didnt deserve to pass if we look at the two hands, sorry.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

@ redeadning, maybe there's some big figure in football they're looking up to, and it's rubbing off on them, someone who constantly bitches and moans about referee's and cries conspiracy? can't think of anyone from portugal like that, though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> Sporting was the best team in this hand and on the first hand, the worst team goes to the final, but thats it, they would never allow a portuguese team to pass, no, the fifa official that picks the referees is spanish and a former Athletic player, yep, now tell me to shut up.
> Very proud of my team and i have nothing against the people from the Basque Country, simply they didnt deserve to pass if we look at the two hands, sorry.


You poor blind deluded fool. Athletic had more than enough chances to win this tie twice over tonight. The ref had no deciding impact on the game whatsoever. You lost & deserved to. It's as simple as that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> @ redeadning, maybe there's some big figure in football they're looking up to, and it's rubbing off on them, someone who constantly bitches and moans about referee's and cries conspiracy? can't think of anyone from portugal like that, though.


you dont mean

















Anyways, lets hear the lad out. why does he think the refs screwed sporting?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> Sporting was the best team in this hand and on the first hand, the worst team goes to the final, but thats it, *they would never allow a portuguese team to pass*, no, the fifa official that picks the referees is spanish and a former Athletic player, yep, now tell me to shut up.
> Very proud of my team and i have nothing against the people from the Basque Country, simply they didnt deserve to pass if we look at the two hands, sorry.


I wonder the portuguese league pissed off in the past year then to the point where they would allow 2 teams into the final last year but non this year :hmm:


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice game from Bilbao, they deserve to win and sporting even got lucky, and i really dont see reasons to blame the referee, in fact there were one major mistake, a penalty against sporting in the end. Just cant understand what that guy is cryin' about.

Well, cant forget he supports sporting so...they cry all the time about everything. And just because their vice-president was caught trying to set-up a assistant referee to blackmail him and bribe him, now they think everyone does the same.

Just to make it clear not all Portuguese fans are like him.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Europa League has been great this year, really enjoyed the Bilbao/Sporting game and the final should be a good match as well.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Why is it every time I come here there is a new poster saying their team was robbed by an opposing team bribing a ref? ique


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

every single game we havent won is cos we were robbed across 2 hands


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Just watched replays of both legs again and I have to say, for a player who is known more for his goal scoring than creativity Lampard put in two inch perfect passes to Ramires in the lead up to our first two goals.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Bayern fans do not celebrate too early. Every one seems to underestimate the Italian way of playing football.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Of course, I'm going to celebrate being in the finals of the Champions league. Think we'll win too.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Chelsea plays like italians, i just realize that, lol.




TomasThunder619 said:


> I'm sorry, but Chelsea is gonna destroy Bayern in the final. No doubt.


:wilkins


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seb said:


> Fuck you Geoff.


:lmao



TiagoBarbosa said:


> This referee did a nice job, just wondering how much Athletic Bilbao paid him, Sporting deserved to win, but the referee was the MVP of the match.


:lmao



redeadening said:


> whats with portugese fans, players and managers being so delusional
> 
> first benefica with their neverending bitching about how chelsea didnt deserve to win and now this
> 
> maybe if portugese clubs played better and scored more goals, theyd win


Exactly. Bilbao deserve to qualify, admit defeat like man TiagoBarbosa. Portugese fans, managers and players should take lessons from pep


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pique's one was hilarious.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

God™ said:


> Just watched replays of both legs again and I have to say, for a player who is known more for his goal scoring than creativity Lampard put in two inch perfect passes to Ramires in the lead up to our first two goals.


He gets tons of assists, at a higher rate than both Xavi and Gerrard.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

steamed hams said:


> He gets tons of assists, at a higher rate than both Xavi and Gerrard.


Chelsea legend for sure.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

In terms of consistency, stats, I'd say Lampard beats Gerrard. However, Gerrard will at least find 1-2 times a season to put in a performance of world class calibre. And those performances, usually in vital games, is why Lampard will always be that little bit more underappreciated when talking who is better.

I'd take Frank, though. I will always prefer a player that will maintain the same level over a season, than someone who will hit a home run one game, waste a few vital chances the next and not find the goals/assists.

I'd also say that assists isn't the main part of Xavi's game. Sure, hes a playmaker. But his job is to ensure the team has possession of the ball. Its up to Iniesta, whomever is on the wings, or Messi, to find the final ball.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't think he is an overall better player than Gerrard or Xavi but he is a v good passer and creates chances as well as scoring them.

UEFA have cleared Terry to lift the European Cup should Chelsea win it. :terry


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> Sporting was the best team in this hand and on the first hand, the worst team goes to the final, but thats it, they would never allow a portuguese team to pass, no, the fifa official that picks the referees is spanish and a former Athletic player, yep, now tell me to shut up.
> Very proud of my team and i have nothing against the people from the Basque Country, simply they didnt deserve to pass if we look at the two hands, sorry.
































:webb


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Good for :terry

NEED a Schweinsteiger smiley. NEED


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Always rated Lampard over Gerrard.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Still find it hilarious Real sold Sneijder, who then lead Inter to the Champions League immediately. Real sold Robben, and he's in his second CL final in 3 years and most likely winning it. Huntelaar is joint top goalscorer in Germany. In yo face :troll


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I rate Gerrard over Lampard but then again i'm hugely biased on the issue 8*D


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

sure lampard is good but he's no MRLSH


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> I rate Gerrard over Lampard but then again i'm hugely biased on the issue 8*D


This 8*D




redeadening said:


> sure lampard is good but he's no MRLSH


Lampard is good and MRLSH is a boss but both are average compared to this guy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Desecrated is right. Gerrard is the better player, but Lampard has been more consistent if you put both of their careers together. Not sure if it is because he has played in the better team or not, but he has nearly always been dependable for Chelsea. Even this season when I was getting sick of him, he has still contributed to goals and assists.

Just wish he had a better attitude when it comes to understanding that he aint no spring chicken anymore.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lampard is better than Gerrard imo.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Gerrard is a great player without doubt but I'd take Lamps out of the two. I'm not being bias. Just something I'd take even as a neutral.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rush said:


> I rate Gerrard over Lampard but then again i'm hugely biased on the issue 8*D


So would 95% of English people. The consensus over here seems to have Gerrard in England's starting eleven and Lampard possibly not in the squad.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gerrard > Lampard.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Shame Gerrard and Lampard never worked out for England, would've have been BEAST


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Shame Gerrard and Lampard never worked out for England, would've have been BEAST


Absolutely, two of th best players in their generation.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mourinho would have made it work for Chelsea. But stupid loyal Stevie wanted to stay :no:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Lampard is better than Gerrard on account of him actually being helpful to his team and not a hindrance to them. Stevie Me is overrated.

I've always liked Lampard because he's a player that has gotten absolutely everything out of his natural ability and then some. I know that gets said a lot, but that's because it's true. He's just an incredibly smart player, and a real student of the game.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

frank lampard? never heard of him, but he's a trffic lad and id love to be related to him



:arry

you know who to play in the euros 'arry


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Shame Gerrard and Lampard never worked out for England, would've have been BEAST


Actually it was a shame England tried to play both of them, while shifting their best CM and best player out wide and effectively destroying his international career.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

England's best player at that time and until about 2006 was Michael Owen, absolutely no doubt. Best teams through those years were Brazil, Argentina, Germany, Portugal and France and he performed and scored goals against all of them.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Mourinho would have made it work for Chelsea. But stupid loyal Stevie wanted to stay :no:


Considering your recent track record of Ex Liverpool players I think it's good he decided to stay loyal 8*D




Bananas said:


> *Lampard is better than Gerrard on account of him actually being helpful to his team and not a hindrance to them.* Stevie Me is overrated.
> 
> I've always liked Lampard because he's a player that has gotten absolutely everything out of his natural ability and then some. I know that gets said a lot, but that's because it's true. He's just an incredibly smart player, and a real student of the game.


Yes all the times he dug us out of a hole really hurt us :hmm:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

There was a few seasons where Stevie Me pretty much single handedly carried Liverpool.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> There was a few seasons where Stevie Me pretty much single handedly carried Liverpool.


Indeed, legend.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Actually it was a shame England tried to play both of them, while shifting their best CM and best player out wide and effectively destroying his international career.


who?



Chain Gang solider said:


> Considering your recent track record of Ex Liverpool players I think it's good he decided to stay loyal 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean like our legend MRLSH, champions league mega player?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> who?


scholes, he was put on the left wing, for some reason


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

wasnt scholes retired by the 2006 world cup?

also thank god, i was worried he was another england lunatic obsessed with scott parker's dick


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think Sven wanted to play Lampard in Euro 2004, so shifted Scholes to the left. One thing I will say that on form alone, Lampard definitely deserved to start and he was brilliant at the tournament. Got into squad of the tournament.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

shame about the euro 2004.

damn penaldo and his penalties


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Scholes played left wing in the 2002 world cup as well


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that is pretty weird. I dont think Lampard even a big deal back then. i think it was still his first year with chelsea or last year with west ham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> that is pretty weird. I dont think Lampard even a big deal back then. i think it was still his first year with chelsea or last year with west ham


Lampard didn't go to the 2002 World Cup.

Guess Sven didn't rate Scholes for some reason.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

united_07 said:


> Scholes played left wing in the 2002 world cup as well


Didn't he only play one game there? Rest of the time they had the mighty Trevor Sinclair :torres


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> who?
> 
> 
> 
> you mean like our legend MRLSH, champions league mega player?


Yeah him & The £50m per goal man :torres


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

yeah frank is a smart player.

Doesn't he have like 12 A levels or something ?

Im sure i read somewhere that he has a qualification in latin.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> England's best player at that time and until about 2006 was Michael Owen, absolutely no doubt. Best teams through those years were Brazil, Argentina, Germany, Portugal and France and he performed and scored goals against all of them.


Owen was good, but Paul Scholes should have been the main man for England, they should have built the team around him. He was the best player they had, just never got to show it with the way they used him.

England had two of the best passers in Europe in Beckham/Scholes, with the way they played, you'd never know it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Really hope paul considers the euro's this summer.

He could be our 2006 zidane.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Cliffy Byro said:


> yeah frank is a smart player.
> 
> Doesn't he have like 12 A levels or something ?
> 
> Im sure i read somewhere that he has a qualification in latin.


GCSEs i think you mean, and he got 11, isnt that the normal amount?, so i wouldn't say he was clever just because of that


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yep you're right. Got them the wrong way round.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I did 8 IGCSEs

maybe i should play for england


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It's funny that had England not obsessed over Gerrard/Lampard in a 4-4-2, and had one of them partner Scholes, they would've done alot better with Scholes adapting to that deeper role around the same time (2004 onwards).


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Really hope paul considers the euro's this summer.
> 
> He could be our 2006 zidane.


Red card in the last game? Sounds like Paul.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

haribo said:


> Red card in the last game? Sounds like Paul.


:suarez1


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I did 8 IGCSEs
> 
> maybe i should play for england


Big difference my friend. :side:


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

> Barcelona took a bold step to ensure their continued dominance by petitioning FIFA to rewrite the rules of football so that possession of the ball counts for more than goals scored.


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...n-fifa-declare-possession-more-225601843.html

I think it's clearly fake but still pretty funny.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Of course mourinho will want chelsea to win the cl, it is his former club after all, i also want chelsea to win the cl because they never won it before and i dont like bayern but i dont think they will because ramires, ivanovic and most importantly terry are suspended for that match. I also hope Henry hill stops calling Ronaldo a big game flop.


Bayern are a pretty tough team physically thus losing Terry is not that big a deal for Chelsea. None of their players would be intimidated by him and they aren't that vulnerable from set pieces. 

I've already praised Ronaldo for his contribution, for twenty minutes he gave a 10/10 performance and got two important goals. The stuff I've said about the past still stands but it would seem that he is emerging into a big game talent. Good news for Portugal too because they're going to need the likes of Ronaldo and Nani firing on all cylinders if they want to make it past the group stage at the Euros.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> Bayern are a pretty tough team physically thus losing Terry is not that big a deal for Chelsea. None of their players would be intimidated by him and they aren't that vulnerable from set pieces.
> 
> I've already praised Ronaldo for his contribution, for twenty minutes he gave a 10/10 performance and got two important goals. The stuff I've said about the past still stands but it would seem that he is emerging into a big game talent. Good news for Portugal too because they're going to need the likes of Ronaldo and Nani firing on all cylinders if they want to make it past the group stage at the Euros.


I dont think portugal can go to the next round with that kind of group.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Quasi Juice said:


> Still find it hilarious Real sold Sneijder, who then lead Inter to the Champions League immediately. Real sold Robben, and he's in his second CL final in 3 years and most likely winning it. Huntelaar is joint top goalscorer in Germany. In yo face :troll


Huntelaar pipped Gomez & is now leading Goal Scorer. He was the leading Goal-Scorer in the Euro Qualifiers & Europa League this year I think. Had Schalke made the finals Huntelaar might have broken's Falcao's Europa League record.

If Huntelaar is started ahead of Van Persie or if RVP is moved to the wing allowing Hunter at No.9 he is going to the Golden Boot Winner. I dont think there is anyone in the world who is as good as Huntelaar inside the box.

I dont really blame the Madrid supporters,Perez is an official retard who wanted to throw his weight & dump all the players the previous president bought. Stupid really because Madrid as a club deserve a better president that an ego maniac Retard.

I dont know if the Oranje Defense will hold firm but I would love to see a -

Hunter
Robben Sneijder RVP

That would be kickass



Renegade™;11365764 said:


> Chelsea are missing Ivanovic, Terry, Ramires and Meireles right? Bayern won't have Badstuber, Alaba and Luiz Gustavo.
> 
> Neuer
> 
> ...


Rafinha is a Night Mare. I hope he wont start. I think bayern will go all out attacking,hope to get an early goal & defend. There is still a doubt about Van Buyten's fitness.

Probably Line Up - 

Neuer
Lahm Boateng Van Buyten/Tymo Contento
Kroos Schweinsteiger
Robben Muller Ribery
Gomez

I hope the Lahm-RObben combo in not disturbed. The combo is awesomeness wrapped in a can as is Alaba-Ribery but Contento is decent & quick & defensively solid. Rafinha is shit defensively & is too risky to play him in the final


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Letlive said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...n-fifa-declare-possession-more-225601843.html
> 
> I think it's clearly fake but still pretty funny.


lmao that wouldn't even be a football match.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr.S said:


> Hunter
> Robben Sneijder RVP
> 
> That would be kickass


Speaking of kickass, would De Jong & Van Bommel be the two behind that? :Barkley


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*kickface


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

haribo said:


> Speaking of kickass, would De Jong & Van Bommel be the two behind that? :Barkley


Totally. No other option if you have got a DEFENSE WHICH IS BASICALLY SHIT. But id you have got that good a forward line you dont need your CM's to attack much.

Holland has heaps of Great Young CM's coming through but BVM will not try them this close to the Euros & BVM rarely tries new players anyway so he will stick with the TRIED & TESTED -> DOUBLE THUG PROTECTION for the defense.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

haribo said:


> Speaking of kickass, would De Jong & Van Bommel be the two behind that? :Barkley


I see what you did there...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*WELL FUCK.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

After watching the awesome dance choreography following Chelsea's FA Cup win I'm now intrigued as to what they would do if they won the champions league. Skip to 2:00 on the video for pure awesomeness from Drogba, Malouda, Sturridge, Mereiles and Luiz:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

EGame said:


> *WELL FUCK.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> After watching the awesome dance choreography following Chelsea's FA Cup win I'm now intrigued as to what they would do if they won the champions league. Skip to 2:00 on the video for pure awesomeness from Drogba, Malouda, Sturridge, Mereiles and Luiz:


I'll be dancing like that when Bayern Munich win.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

why, because youre angry your team couldnt beat basel and leave the group stages?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ace Ventura said:


> I'll be dancing like that when Bayern Munich win.


Quoting for future reference.

If we win the CL, we{re probably going to get booed because obviously we{re in Bayern's home.

This game needs to hurry up and come now. I say that but on May 19th I'm going to be a wreck.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Okay so Anderlecht, the Belgian champions, are only directly qualified for the group stages of the CL next year if the team that wins the CL has also qualified directly in their domestic league.

GET IN BAYERN i guess


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pretty excited for this match. Bilbao all the way....

Although I'm forward to seeing Adrian though, we've been linked with the guy.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I think Atletico will take it. Let's see though.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

FALCAO. What a lovely goal!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

And that's why I wish we signed Falcao, world class finishing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey Joel. Why didn't you want Falcao again :torres


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Expected. Bilbao are just outmuscled and outplayed so far.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Bilbao should have had a red too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bilbao look very nervous, their game is way off.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Falcao running shit. Such skill.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Falcao officially in beast mode.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Falcao is eating Bilbao like a snack. 

What a fucking player, a complete striker.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Hey Joel. Why didn't you want Falcao again :torres


No facepalm image can describe it. Would have been perfect for us. 

Tbf, we had to try out Torres. Couldn't just chuck him away after half season, no matter how bad he is. It'll be worth it all when he scores the winner vs Bayern :torres


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Absolute peach from Falcao for the first goal and is it just me or has Bilbao's left back or left mid made some savage tackle attempts? Surprised he hasn't been booked yet


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Bilbao playing like Barcelona or it's just me?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> No facepalm image can describe it. Would have been perfect for us.
> 
> Tbf, we had to try out Torres. Couldn't just chuck him away after half season, no matter how bad he is. It'll be worth it all when he scores the winner vs Bayern :torres


How about this?



Spoiler: ...













:torres



Yeah guess drogba would have had to be the casualty in that scenario then. Still for £25m he was worth a shot.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fucking hell watching Bilbao lose is heart breaking. 

Munain crying is just....


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WELL DONE COURTOIS!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Atletico Madrid were clearly the better side. Dominant throughout the game. Falcao, what an amazing player. Hope to see you in blue someday although seems highly unlikely considering his age and :torres


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Courtois is our player on loan, and we almost bought falcao

so technically, we won the eurpa league!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bilbao are completely destroyed. Munain didn't even go to accept a medal. 

Fuckkk I wish they would have won this.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm gutted for Bilbao. Their players are so loyal to their team, they were torn up and every single one of them showed it.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Well done Madrid, I was hoping Bilbao won.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I wanted bilbao to win but At. Madrid deserve to win. Congrats.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> I'm gutted for Bilbao. Their players are so loyal to their team, they were torn up and every single one of them showed it.


Probably the most likeable team in the world at the moment tbh, which is what made that loss so painful even from a neutral point of view. I felt so down after watching them lose. 

A team full of young, top class, passionate and humble kids who all have bright futures. 

I honestly hope they keep this squad together (even though part of me would love to have some of their talents at Barca), but they are just such a great team and it would be sad to see them fall apart.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

falcao is an absolute monster. for someone his size, his heading ability is incredible. atletico couldnt have signed anyone better to replace aguero really.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Atletico deserved to win, Bilbao were disappointing for their standards, their passing was not sharp today. 

Athletic don't have a deep enough squad for compete in both the Europa League and La Liga at the same time, similar state to Napoli who suffered a bit in league form during their CL run, only Napoli was able to recover and could return to the CL next season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Falcao isn't far behind Aguero if at all. Guy's a monster.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Yesterday was a awful night. Atlético didn't want to play the ball but Athletic was very nervous and had a ton of bad luck. They seemed off for a big part of the game. Also there were two penalties against the basques, one of them crystal clear. Furthermore there was freaking Falcao who don't deserve to play in a team like Atlético. And Iraizoz couldn't do shit in the three goals. Aúpa Athletic!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

EGame said:


> Probably the most likeable team in the world at the moment tbh, which is what made that loss so painful even from a neutral point of view. I felt so down after watching them lose.
> 
> A team full of young, top class, passionate and humble kids who all have bright futures.
> 
> I honestly hope they keep this squad together (even though part of me would love to have some of their talents at Barca), but they are just such a great team and it would be sad to see them fall apart.


Watching the final last night I'm not sure why everyone likes them so much. All I saw from them was a bunch of dirty fouls.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Felt for Bilbao last night they look so drained after season had & towards end of season there performances did show a side that didn’t have legs for one last push. 

A Madrid were better side & rightful winners Diego Simeone has A. Madrid has them playing good stuff & on counter attack there deadly & have finisher in Falcao who only needs 1 half chance & its a goal his 2 goals should be applauded but it was Diego in hole that caught my eye he looked like player was back in Germany, Bilbao couldn’t get hold of his movement or ability to find space in final 3rd. Think last night showed that while Martinez is class act of player his not CB & Bilbao needed his drive in middle rather then at back for me but hindsight a wonderful thing. What will say on Bilbao is thought all season played some good stuff, there young local team really with some top players I hope that they stay there for few years before moving but Iker Muniain at 19 just looks like he has that something special about him. Have him at Man Utd in a heartbeat.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

A top side--just buy Falcao please.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Joel said:


> Quoting for future reference.
> 
> If we win the CL, we{re probably going to get booed because obviously we{re in Bayern's home.
> 
> This game needs to hurry up and come now. I say that but on May 19th I'm going to be a wreck.


In Football anything can happen,but your chances of winning are pretty slim.But then same was the case with Barca but Bayern are a much more versatile side which is more or has quality in every front in the attacking area.

Anyways you wont get booed. 17,500 tickets are reserved for Bayern & Chealsea fans each. That is 35,000. The rest 31,000 is going to be sold via Eufa & those tickets can be bought by anyone. So Even Support.

Also Allianz Arena will be lit if Blue-Green.Colour of CHL 2012 logo & Blue are Chelsea's colours anyway. So you should feel at home & you have no Excuse to fail. Sad about the lightning because Allianz Arena is lit in Red for All bayern games & it looks awesome in that avataar.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Can't wait for this game then. 3-1 Bayern.

:robben :robben :robben











:terry1

I hope Chelsea win though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

So much for 'big game robben'

from what ive seen so far in this tournament, the definition of a big game player is this man










Crucial goals vs valencia, napoli and barca. as well as mega important goals vs spurs and liverpool. When the chips were down and we looked boned, he did it.

He is the DEFINITION of a big game striker


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

He always has been and if Chelsea win on Saturday then he is a sure fire contender for the player of the tournament. 

I would root for them if it was anyone else lifting the trophy.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Hope Bayern win. Nothing against Chelsea, just if they're not playing City or Liverpool, I'd be happy to see them lose.

Okay, yeah, maybe a little something against them.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I really want chelsea to win but i am predicting bayern to win the champions league.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope we win just for the reaction of Arry


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Exactly 30 years ago Aston Villa defeated Bayern Munich in the final. :hesk2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

see, this is what i mean when i say aston are the biggest club in english history


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd say getting rid of Mcgleish is a bigger monumental moment for Villa.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

From a guy with too much time on their hands...



> Coincidence....
> 
> Champs Lge Final 19-05th
> Chelsea founded 1905
> ...


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

With those stats I am almost certain we will now lose about 4 nil.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

5th-Horseman said:


> With those stats I am almost certain we will now lose about 4 nil.


So true! :lol

I just want the game to hurry up now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

fuck the universe, and fuck stories

we have motherfucking drogba, torres, and suicide defence. They will fight for their lives out there


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Anyone who says "Athletico" should never be taken seriously.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

So if the Germans win, Tottenham are into Europe... i'm sure there's a Nazi/Jew joke in there somewhere...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So everyone else was consistent from 2010. You gonna ruin the Universe Chelsea?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd destroy the universe if it stood in our champions league glory


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Edgehead 26 said:


> From a guy with too much time on their hands...


also blackpool got promoted


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Chelsea has a generation of players like Drogba, Lampard, Cech, etc. that deserve to lift the UCL and if they were playing any other team I'd support them fully, but you won't win this in Munich, in our 2nd final in 3 years, in a year we've won nothing. Bayern will once again prove that we are one of the greatest clubs of all time by lifting the greatest honour in european football for the 5th time in the Allianz.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

or will they......


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

We can't remain at 4 tied even with Barcelona. Best of luck to you though.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Edgehead 26 said:


> From a guy with too much time on their hands...


wasnt there something similar for the 2005 instanbul final, where as that year, prince charles got remarried, there was a new pope elected and a few other things, and the last year that happened, Liverpool won the european cup. 

Coincidence? One off? we will see at the weekend


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Anybody know if Luiz or Cahill is playing?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm not sure on who I want to win...

I want Roberto Di Matteo to stay on as Chelsea manager, but I also want Tottenham to be in the Champions League next season.

Hmm.... who to support..


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Same man. Confused to say the least.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Head says Bayern
HEART says Chelsea


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> but I also want Tottenham to be in the Champions League next season.


Arsenal fan?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Chelsea please, fuck Spurs and send them to Europa.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Arsenal fan?


Yeeehhh, but i've always had a soft spot for Tottenham, and i can't stand Chelsea.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Fargerov said:


> *Yeeehhh, but i've always had a soft spot for Tottenham*, and i can't stand Chelsea.


LOLWAT. GTFO. No Arsenal fan should have a "soft spot" for Spurs.

Anyway I hope Chelsea win so the spuds are condemned to the Europa league, and then it will be bye-bye Bale and Modric.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Not liking the amount of people who are on the fence or supporting Chelsea for this. DEUTSCHLAND VOR!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*God it'd suck if Chelsea won and took Spurs' place in the Champions League next year. Finish 4th in the Premier League and you deserve that spot. Not saying Chelsea don't deserve that spot either but it'd suck for Spurs. Not as bad as it would have sucked if it was Newcastle but Spurs deserve Champions League football. 

Either way I see it being a high scoring game. Chelsea with barely any defenders and Munich not being the strongest at the back. Both teams are much stronger up top though. Drogba will probably get his customary big match goal too.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fargerov said:


> Yeeehhh, but i've always had a *soft spot for Tottenham*, and i can't stand Chelsea.


Hahahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahaha.



haribo said:


> Not liking the amount of people who are on the fence or supporting Chelsea for this. DEUTSCHLAND VOR!


I hate you.



Seabs said:


> *God it'd suck if Chelsea won and took Spurs' place in the Champions League next year. Finish 4th in the Premier League and you deserve that spot. Not saying Chelsea don't deserve that spot either but it'd suck for Spurs. Not as bad as it would have sucked if it was Newcastle but Spurs deserve Champions League football.
> 
> Either way I see it being a high scoring game. Chelsea with barely any defenders and Munich not being the strongest at the back. Both teams are much stronger up top though. Drogba will probably get his customary big match goal too.*


But this is Spurs and Arry, Seabs. You can't tell me you won't find it a tiny bit funny. I mean, no one likes Spurs except Spurs fans, right? RIGHT?!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I would rather see Spurs in the champions league next year, so i'll be hoping bayern win. Also i dont want to see John Terry lifting the Champions league :terry


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Spurs played some of the best football of the season before Cappello left. They deserve Champions League football next season. I like Spurs a million per cent more than Chelsea. If they don't get in though it might open up a move for Modric to Utd so....*_


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't think Capello leaving is a catalyst. Just very poor from Redknapp in general. He has a fairly big squad and failed to utilise it properly. Also, signing Nelsen and Saha? Terrible choices. Should of just kept Pavly and Bassong.

Also, hes a very average tactician.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd rather Spurs than Chelsea, especially considering Chelsea are more of a threat but I still wouldn't mind seeing them win for lulz and t'rifficness.

:arry


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fargerov said:


> Yeeehhh, but i've always had a soft spot for Tottenham, and i can't stand Chelsea.


You are the only arsenal fan i know that has a soft spot for Tottenham.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Part of me will die if I see Terry lift the CL trophy. 

Somehow the devastation that would follow if Chelsea won it makes me think that they will surely win. 

The favorites this season have all fallen to win titles, I think the trend will continue with Chelsea winning it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Don't think Capello leaving is a catalyst.


*Me neither. I was just pointing out they played great football up until that point. Wasn't trying to blame the England situation for their loss of form.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Screw all of you guys. I am trolling to the max if we win. TO THE MAX!

Luiz and Cahill back in training today. There is God! :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Chelsea winning the CL is permanent, Spurs in the CL is temporary. So I want Bayern Munich to win the CL. 


Question:

If Chelsea win the CL, do Arsenal have to qualify in late August?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bayern will win, the only problem they may have is how to deal with KALOUDA :jordan2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CC91 said:


> Chelsea winning the CL is permanent, Spurs in the CL is temporary. So I want Bayern Munich to win the CL.
> 
> 
> Question:
> ...


No. Apparently both 3rd and CL winner would go in automatically (due to us having a spot straight into the Europa League groups).


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think it's Belgium who lose their automatic spot if Chelsea win the Champions League. Keep up people.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry guys, KALOUDA is flawed, malouda picked up an injury 

Btw, i hear bastien, gomez and lahm are having problems.....


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

They're aren't punching each other out are they ? :robben


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

David Luiz said:


> "But I will not only play the final for me or for him (Ramires) or our families, I will play it for Brazil.


Brazil is on our side :cashley 

We need a Luiz smiley. Srs.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Smileys for all the Chelsea squad

Plus, Luiz and Drogs have the perfect heads for smileys


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

We can code them as :sideshowbob and :fuckingdisgrace too :jay2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Joel said:


> Screw all of you guys. I am trolling to the max if we win. TO THE MAX!
> 
> Luiz and Cahill back in training today. There is God! :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1


REALLY?!?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

You'd be just right to Joel.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The closer we get to this final the more depressed I become that we are not playing in it. Fuuccckk

Thought about it a lot today and came to the conclusion that as much as I hate that fucker Terry, I hope Chelsea win the CL. _Solely _ for the fact that we are tied with Bayern for CL titles and I don't want them to get ahead of Barca. 

I'm changing my mind all the time, but for the greater good I need Chelsea to win this.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

For the greater good :lmao

Bayern ftw. Don't know how anyone could want Chelsea to win over them really, a team with Terry, Cole in it deserves nothing 8*D


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Well i'm not really an Arsenal fan. I'm actually a AFC Wimbledon and a Burnley fan but in New Zealand none of their matches are on TV, so I just support Arsenal because I can watch them every week.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Why do you support Wimbledon? It isn't because of Shane Smeltz is it?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Well i'm not really an Arsenal fan. I'm actually a AFC Wimbledon and a Burnley fan but in New Zealand none of their matches are on TV, so I just support Arsenal because I can watch them every week.




GLORY HUNTER!!! 













oh wait.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> For the greater good :lmao
> 
> Bayern ftw. Don't know how anyone could want Chelsea to win over them really, a team with Terry, Cole in it deserves nothing 8*D


Don't be hating just because United couldn't win any trophies this season :terry


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Don't be hating just because United couldn't win any trophies this season :terry


 :hmm: i think you're forgetting this highly prestigous Community


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Renegade™ said:


> We can code them as :sideshowbob and :fuckingdisgrace too :jay2


:disdrogba


RAMIRES needs a smiley though


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

united_07 said:


> :hmm: i think you're forgetting this highly prestigous Community


Trophies, not shields 8*D


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I've a feeling it would be an easy game for Chelsea and they'll lift the trophy come Saturday :troll


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope the Chelsea players feel the same way. :troll


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

So apparently one of the bigger reasons Uli Hoeness of Munich wants to destroy Chelsea is because hes pissed at Roman and the high gas prices an Oil Mafia

wat


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't want to watch the match because it will make me extremely depressed....

But I will because i'm going to torture myself watching chelsea play instead of barcelona....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't jinx it guys


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Why do you support Wimbledon? It isn't because of Shane Smeltz is it?


Because my parents supported Wimbledon FC when they lived in England, acutally.  I didn't even like football when Shane Smeltz was in England. I only started following it in about 2008/09.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bayern will make it theirs to keep.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Don't be hating just because United couldn't win any trophies this season :terry












:side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

No central defenders 

Play 3 at the back? :side:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks like Neymar 2nd from the left.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> No central defenders
> 
> Play 3 at the back? :side:


Boateng is a central defender. And Van Buyten too.

If Luiz or Cahill breakdown anytime between now and the final whistle, I'm going to kill someone.

It's all getting a bit real right now. Please win, Chelsea!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Boateng is not really a CB, but he's very good there. He will have to hold the defence. van Buyten is a doubt. Hasn't played in months. I'd still have him there over Tymoschuck, as Breno is injured, but if he's not match-fit (which seems to be the case), nothing anybody can do. My line-up, I guess.


Gomez
Ribery Muller Robben
Kroos Schweinsteiger
Contento Boateng van Buyten/Tymoschuck Lahm
Neuer​
O so excite


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mata may have A LOT of space in you go with two attack minded central midfielders. Bastian can't be 100% either.

I'ma guess:

Cech
Bosingwa Cahill Luiz Cole
Mikel Lampard
Sturridge Mata Kalou
Drogba​
There's a possibility that Torres will be on the right wing though. Really wish Ramires was available


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Boateng is not really a CB, but he's very good there. He will have to hold the defence. van Buyten is a doubt. Hasn't played in months. I'd still have him there over Tymoschuck, as Breno is injured, but if he's not match-fit (which seems to be the case), nothing anybody can do. My line-up, I guess.
> 
> 
> Gomez
> ...


You'd go with Contento over Rafinha?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

I wouldn't mind Torres wide right. He's less selfish than Sturridge and he can cross the ball.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

probably cos rafinha's a right back.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Have a feeling Chelsea will sneak it. :torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

God™ said:


> I wouldn't mind Torres wide right. He's less selfish than Sturridge and he can cross the ball.


Whoever plays there needs to work so hard, because Bosingwa has no chance containing Ribery. Bosingwa's best positions for us this season has been centre back and left back. WTF is up with him?!



Razor King said:


> Have a feeling Chelsea will sneak it. :torres


I will prefer you to think otherwise. You said we were going to beat City at the Etihad and you also said we were going to embarrass Liverpool in the game after the FA Cup. You also said both Madrid and Barca were going to the final.

I demand you to say Bayern will win!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Want to keep Lahm and Robben on the same side, so yeah, Contento over Rafinha. Schweinsteiger will have to play the defensive role. The one player out of the forward line-up I'd take out is Muller to slide Kroos centrally and put Tymoschuck in the center with Bastien.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope Bayern win it, as I am a big Bundesliga fan (more so than the EPL) but I have a suspicion Chelsea will take the title. Bayern's defense does not instill me with a lot of confidence after the suspensions


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Defense is gonna be shaky. The only consolation is I think we can get at them. I expect a big match out of Drogba. I think he'll be fired up and if he's at his best impossible to handle.

Nervous. Massive massive game. Need to win it, so badly.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bayern boss called Drogba a diver ("outstanding actor").

While he does not lie, the last time a manager told Drogba that before a Champions League game he destroyed them:










Same result please.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Faraday said:


> Defense is gonna be shaky. The only consolation is I think we can get at them. I expect a big match out of Drogba. I think he'll be fired up and if he's at his best impossible to handle.
> 
> Nervous. Massive massive game. Need to win it, so badly.


GOOD LUCK


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> I will prefer you to think otherwise. You said we were going to beat City at the Etihad and you also said we were going to embarrass Liverpool in the game after the FA Cup. You also said both Madrid and Barca were going to the final.
> 
> I demand you to say Bayern will win!


Hey, don't blame the last one on me! Even you thought the same. :terry

On the first one, you guys came close.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Will be a very interesting game. Bayern has won the Champions League 4 times and Chelsea has never won it. But the last time Bayern won it was in 2001. Chelsea has more motivation to win it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think every player in Blue on the pitch tomorrow will know how massive this game is, and will hopefully give it their all. Expecting huge performances from the old guard (Drogba, Lampard, Cole, and Cech) most of all. Really hope Mata is at his creative best, and Luiz and Cahill are ready for the game of their lives. Ramires is a bitter blow, but we have to manage without him and still find a win. Absolutely massive game, because without a win we are gonna go backwards when we need rebuilding, CL next season is a must. And hopefully (with a win) Romans obsession with winning the CL ends, and it takes a load of pressure off of future managers and the players. I think Bayern have a huge advantage with the game being at the Allianz, and having a deadly attack. A bright side is the fact that Bayern have also taken a hit defensively through suspension, so this game could be nice and open. Shitting bricks, but right now I'll say Chelsea will win, because I HAVE to believe in the club :torres.


Hopefully I can come back and post here tomorrow in a celebrating mood, but if not congrats to Chelsea and RDM for getting this far.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd rather play Torres than Sturridge

Atleast Torres is competent, unselfish, and more defensively stable


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Bosingwa will score the winner to make it 2-1 Chelsea in the 91st minute. Heard it here first.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> Bayern boss called Drogba a diver ("outstanding actor").



Hmmmm a manager of a side with Robben & Ribery in calling someone a diver.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

We neeeeeeed this. This is the biggest game in a while for Bayern. Gomez to score 3 and overtake Messi as the top goalscorer for champions league this year. Actually I'd take a Contento goal if it gives us the title.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bayern don't "need" it. They could easily get back to the final next year. For Bayern it's just another CL victory, made a little special because it's at hime.

If Chelsea lose this, then that's that. No CL next year, the end of this current team, rebuilding can't be done as effective. For Chelsea it's for the future of this club.

Bayern want this. Chelsea need this.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

No, for a club like Bayern 11 years of not being crowned European champions are too much. Honestly, this is a once in a lifetime opportunity for Bayern with the final taking place in our home ground, with the opponent's team severely damaged by absences of key players. Players like Drogba,Terry,Lampard have had a hell of a decade in the champions league and they probably deserved to celebrate at some point after coming so close time and time again, but this won't be their night. It can't be their night. All due respect to Chelsea of course.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> No, for a club like Bayern *11 years *of not being crowned European champions are too much. Honestly, *this is a once in a lifetime opportunity* for Bayern with the final taking place in our home ground, with the opponent's team severely damaged by absences of key players. Players like Drogba,Terry,Lampard have had a hell of a decade in the champions league and they probably deserved to celebrate at some point after coming so close time and time again, but this won't be their night. It can't be their night. All due respect to Chelsea of course.



Well it evidently isn't. Unless you consider a lifetime to be 11 years.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

It is a once in a lifetime opportunity not because of the 11 years but because the final takes place in our home ground.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Pray explain to me how being on home ground and not having won it in about 10 years makes you "need" this more than a club that

A. Has never won the competition before
B. Has a team where the key parts are probably on there final ever shot of winning the trophy
C. Probably will go backwards if they don't win this due to 
i. The fact that they won't have Champions League football
ii. The fact that it is going to take several seasons to restructure
D. Has arguably been the most unlikely finalist for several years.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Really glad that Bayern made it to the final in place of Madrid so I actually have a team to back tomorrow night.

The malevolence of the Chelsea dementors must be stopped by the righteous and brave Bayern Aurors.

EXPECTO PATRONUM!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm so excited for tomorrow. Come on Chelsea! This is your chance, don't blow it!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

5th-Horseman said:


> Pray explain to me how being on home ground and not having won it in about 10 years makes you "need" this more than a club that
> 
> A. Has never won the competition before
> B. Has a team where the key parts are probably on there final ever shot of winning the trophy
> ...


Chelsea and Bayern are not the same, if Chelsea lose it means nothing because they have already overcome the odds several times this season at CL against far bigger and better clubs and losing to one of the top 5 clubs EVER which has a final in its home ground after losing 2 years earlier and hasn't won the competition in over a decade won't be considered a failure.

One the other hand if Bayern lose, not only will it be the second lost final in 3 years, it will be against a severed by injuries already lesser team, both historically and in quality of players, all due respect. There won't be another opportunity such as this for Bayern, honestly. Teams of this caliber, of such expectations can't sustain 10 year droughts of european glory and now a golden opportunity presents itself to reclaim the CL in our town, our stadium after 11 years. Stakes are too high for Bayern.

I can see where you're coming from though.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I think Bayern will get through it without problems. They can easily get to the finals again at another point and have nothing to be ashamed of. We, Real, have not won the CL in ten years and have not even reached the finals since that point but I don't think there's anything embarrassing about that as I have confidence that we'll get there soon enough to recapture the glory.

Chelsea needs to win this because next year there wont even be any CL for them. They have to give this ALL they have. Not to mention, several key players of their team are reaching the limits in age.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bayern definitely need this. 99' to Man United and the final loss to Inter hurt them. I know it's the same for Chelsea with that Terry penalty miss, but yeah.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I see the argument for Bayern needing to win this especially with it being on their hone turf but honestly Chelsea need it 10x more. There's a chance they may not be in the champions league for the next few seasons. Especially if they are unable to attract the top players. Could literally make or break them tbh. Bayern can recover and win it next year. Chelsea don't have that same luxury


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> probably cos rafinha's a right back.


fpalm

Lahm at LB and Rafinha at RB. Can't see Contento getting a start over him tbh.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Want to keep Lahm and Robben on the same side, so yeah, Contento over Rafinha. Schweinsteiger will have to play the defensive role. The one player out of the forward line-up I'd take out is Muller to slide Kroos centrally and put Tymoschuck in the center with Bastien.


Neuer

Rafinha Boateng Van Buyten Lahm

Tymoschuck

Kroos Schwein

Robben Gomez Ribery

===

I think that's how Bayern will line up.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bayern has more to lose.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Chelsea need the champions league much more than Bayern. 


Calvin Klein said:


> Bayern has more to lose.


Not really. Chelsea has much more to lose. 5th-Horseman stated why.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL, neither have "more to lose" it's the biggest game for either team in a long time. The game is "make or break" for both of their seasons.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont see how bayern have no desire for this. they're meant to be the biggest club in germany, one of the biggest in europe, and they've been humiliated over a season by the young upstarts dortmund. they'll want this badly, as would any team playing a champions league final


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Rumors going around that Ryan Bertrand will start the match on the left side of midfield, presumably to provide defensive cover and to allow Kalou to play on the right.

I doubt RDM would be that inventive given the gravity of the situation.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

It's both teams' biggest game of the season. Bayern have come second in the league and the cup. We're not giving up the Champions League without a fight.

I like Renegade's line-up.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bertrand starting would be a surprise tbh. He's a promising guy but he doesn't get much of a look in coz of how good Ashley Cole is. That said he had played a bit lately coz of Cole being rested and such, but I don't think RDM will start him tonight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Come at us Bayern München!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Both sides need this win, chelsea need it far more. No champions league football next season and its a slippery slope to joining Pool in the mid table


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Obviously both sides need this. Chelsea need it more because their future is on the line. Bayern's future isn't.

Can't wait honestly!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Calvin Klein said:


> Come at us Bayern München!


Actually, you're coming to us.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Few more hours...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Guess who's Chelsea.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't see past Bayern winning this. I do think it will be a closer game then people think.Probably, 2-1.


BIG GAME DROGBA V BIG GAME ROBBEN


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Better be Big Game Robben tonight.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bayern should play Contento over Rafinha imo. Lahm and Robben are a good combination on the right hand, and because both of their wingers play inverted to their natural foot, then they should have both fullbacks playing on the side of their natural foot, as to make the side more balanced. 

Also it's worth mentioning that Rafinha has been poor ever since he left Schalke.

I reckon Bayern will line up like this:

--------------Neuer

Lahm - Tymoshuck - Boateng - Contento

-------Kroos - Schweinsteiger

-------Robben - Muller - Ribery

--------------Gomez


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Its awesome that they are going to air this on Fox's main channel, should be a great game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Actually, you're coming to us.


You knowwhat I meant..:side:


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

2-1 Chelsea. It's about time, this team deserves the CL at least once in their careers, last chance for a legend like Drogba. Would be hard in Germany without Terry and Ramirez but it's possible.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Ivanovic adn merieles


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

We NEED this! Tonight is a make or break night for Chelsea. As many posters have already pointed out, we won't be in the CL next season if we fail to win tonight. Also, a loss would be a huge blow for a team that desperately needs rebuilding for future. On the flip side, a win here would do wonders for us. It will be a perfect send off for numerous top players. It will also provide room for a stable and steady rebuilding without pressure. Many, many positives to take from a win. We just can't let this slip away.

On a personal level, a win tonight for Chelsea will be my happiest day ever as a football fan! C'mon BLUES, let's do it!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Said it perfectly. Really hope the players have belief that they can win!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm outnumbered


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Big hopings for an epic match. Atmosphere shall be great.

Chelsea 3:2 Munich


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm backing Bayern :robben 

2-1 is my prediction, Gomez and Robben to score for Bayern, Drogba for Chelsea.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Chelsea vs. Bayern
England vs. Germany
Good vs. Evil

Hoping Chelsea can do it if nothing else just so that Spurs miss out on a Champions League spot next year but I don't see it happening, my money is on Bayern


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Bosingwa is questionable, especially against Robben but Essien(although I heard he was terrible against Liverpool) or Mikel can replace Meireles so it's not a big deal like Terry and Ramirez IMO. At least we got Luiz back. If they can steal one early, would be good. Hopefully they will do it. Like I said, the Mourinho era team deserves this title and it's their last chance, especially for Drogba at 34 when they're not going to be there next year.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Essien is god awful. Bayern will tear him a new asshole if he plays.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd play Romeu ahead of Essien.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's sad how far essien has fallen. he would monster midfields a few years ago. shell of his former self.

personally think ribery/robben will tear chelsea apart and they'll win 2-0, BIG GAME ARJEN/GOMEZ goals.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> it's sad how far essien has fallen. he would monster midfields a few years ago. shell of his former self.
> 
> personally think ribery/robben will tear chelsea apart and they'll win 2-0, BIG GAME ARJEN/GOMEZ goals.


dat sexy goal against Barca


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

CL Final date: 19/05/12

Chelsea, founded in 1905, to win 1-2? (As the away team)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Theyre going nuts right here in Munich. English fans are more nosier than everything.

Some pictures:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Amazing!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Good luck Chelsea. 

However I think if Robben, Ribery and Schweini are on form and get a regular supply to big Mario upfront, Chelsea may be in for a very long night. Plus I just think home advantage for Bayern in this final is a massive X factor in this final. 

Im going to say 3-1 Bayern. Think Drog will notch a goal in what could be his Chelsea Swansong.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So robben IS definitely going to play?


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

> Im going to say 3-1 Bayern. Think Drog will notch a goal in what could be his Chelsea Swansong.


Nothing is gonna stop Drogba from scoring, that's for sure. But overall, Chelsea will not be able to overcome Gomez, Ribery and Robben. 

If Chelsea play like they did in the first half against Liverpool, they have a fighting chance.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Sliver C said:


> Nothing is gonna stop Drogba from scoring, that's for sure.


True. But then Neuer is a friggin awesome goalie. Without Badstuber and Luis Gustavo though, that Bayern defence looks a bit shaky. 

Still think the potency of Bayern's attack will be the decisive factor.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I cringe at the thought of Terry lifting the champions league , nothing against Chelsea but the man is such a twat.

:terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

anyone else watching the world all stars vs bayern all stars game?

vieira, van der saar, cafu, zico, eto'o amongst those playing for the world all stars, bayern players like kovac, breitner and a few others i dont know


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Haven't been this nervous/excited for football since the World Cup.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> anyone else watching the world all stars vs bayern all stars game?
> 
> vieira, van der saar, cafu, zico, eto'o amongst those playing for the world all stars, bayern players like kovac, breitner and a few others i dont know


You forgot Okocha.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL, if Eto'o takes that shit seriously then he'd probably score 10 goals. Breitner's got to be double his age, so if Eto'o can isolate him and run at him :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I think Drogba will score early but chelsea will collapse in the second half.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

ya that all stars game is live here on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/uefa?feature=inp-lt-ueu


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Is Elber playing? He was damn underrated which is unusual for a Brazilian. 

Anyway, The Summer of Robben officially gets underway today. Enjoy!

Also Terry lifting the trophy after not playing and after seeing his team overcome Barca without him on the pitch would be a f***ng disgrace to say the very least.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Is Elber playing? He was damn underrated which is unusual for a Brazilian.
> 
> Anyway, The Summer of Robben officially gets underway today. Enjoy!


Too bad Robben will be shut down by the best in the world today.


Constantly in and out the toilet. This is worse than the Moscow final, because at least I was at college to pass the day and then played football after, which passed a lot of time. I have NO plans today, so I'm gonna be a nervous wreck.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Joel said:


> Too bad Robben will be shut down by the best in the world today.
> 
> 
> Constantly in and out the toilet. This is worse than the Moscow final, because at least I was at college to pass the day and then played football after, which passed a lot of time. I have NO plans today, so I'm gonna be a nervous wreck.


I feel for you man, here's something to help you pass the time:






The type of world class robbery you can expect tonight


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Ze Roberto is amazing. He was so good on PES 5.

What a goalski by Frank de Boer. WHACK.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Too bad Robben will be shut down by the best in the world today.
> 
> 
> Constantly in and out the toilet. This is worse than the Moscow final, because at least I was at college to pass the day and then played football after, which passed a lot of time. I have NO plans today, so I'm gonna be a nervous wreck.


Same here, I've been up since 9. Times going so slow, can't believe its only been 3 hours.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

IncapableNinja said:


> Ze Roberto is amazing. He was so good on PES 5.


To be fair if you're using video game stats then patrice evra is as skilful as Messi and Mata.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I cringe at the thought of Terry lifting the champions league , nothing against Chelsea but the man is such a twat.
> 
> :terry


Terry shouldn't lift it, should be Lampard


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

fuck everything, especially this final.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Should be Bosingwa


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^joke?


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Of course not!










Talent!

(this is my reverse psychology technique, seems that whenever I say something negative about a player they score for us...)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

OK hope the trend works, why do I get this feeling someone unlikely is gona score for Chelsea lol?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Should be Bosingwa


Everytime we win a cup final, it seems he is the person who is around the cup the most.

Let's hope it's the same tonight (Y)

Can't believe people still think we're going to be ripped apart. I understand people thinking we will lose, but ripped apart? Wow.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats how I've been feeling all week, maybe even a Munich own goal. To be honest I couldn't give a fuck who scores so long as Chelsea win 

On a side note, to pass the time I opened a gold pack on fifa, got RVP & Benzema!! Just a shame Im doing an all Brazilian team to be honest...



Joel said:


> Everytime we win a cup final, it seems he is the person who is around the cup the most.
> 
> Let's hope it's the same tonight (Y)
> 
> Can't believe people still think we're going to be ripped apart. I understand people thinking we will lose, but ripped apart? Wow.


Let them talk bro, we've been written off enough times in the UCL this year and we've won, hope the trend continues


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i have Bayern in 2 of my multis so Chelsea will no doubt win. Its almost a lock at this point.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Could go either way but hoping for Bayern to win.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm just hoping for a great game, drama, good football. May the best team win.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jamie Redknapp is such a fucking idiot.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Watching the preview show and how much of a tit does Redknapp sound between Souness and Nev, he is just awful.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Jamie Redknapp is such a fucking idiot.


God knows why Sky employ the gimp. There's pundits out there who offer more insight, would probably cost less and don't have an obsession with showing their bulge in tight pants.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> *Everytime we win a cup final, it seems he is the person who is around the cup the most.*
> 
> Let's hope it's the same tonight (Y)
> 
> Can't believe people still think we're going to be ripped apart. I understand people thinking we will lose, but ripped apart? Wow.


Ferreira too. He always finds a way to the frontline anytime we win a trophy.

And I'm like you I can't sleep. So nerve racking. Really hope both Luiz and Cahill can go the 90-120 minutes, don't even wanna think about what happens if a youngster has to come on.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope the chavs win, would love it if :arry misses out on the Champions League.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Jamie Redknapp is such a fucking idiot.


What has he said? He is a poor pundit regardless.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Hope the chavs win, would love it if :arry misses out on the Champions League.


That is the only upside for a Chelsea win tonight for me as a Gooner. Would be hilarious to see Spurs get burned by a Chelsea win. For me if Chelsea win when the final whistle blows, at first it would be like 'ahhh shit, Chelsea won' but then a minute later it would dawn on me that Spurs have been denied C/L football because of this and I would then break out into a fit of laughter complete with rolling around on the floor holding my stomach.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

so conflicted.

hate chelsea. hate spurs.

who do i cheer for!?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I fucking hate both teams, but I hate Bayern more. Therefore, I'm rooting for Chelsea.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

As a gooner, you gotta cheer Bayern on this one. Tottenham getting into the CL would only be temporary. Chelsea winning the CL would be permanent. I can't stand the idea of John Terry lifting the trophy. It would be a travesty too if Chelsea are the first club to bring the trophy to London.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Just been spending the last couple of hours watching our 2005 final. Chelsea better be doing the same and taking some good tips :terry

Seriously though even though Bayern are the clear favourites by a mile something makes me think Chelsea will manage to take the title.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I put money on Drogba, and a lead for Chelsea in the first half. Just like with fucking Barca, they give us ridiculous high numbers, almost derogatory.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> As a gooner, you gotta cheer Bayern on this one. Tottenham getting into the CL would only be temporary. Chelsea winning the CL would be permanent. I can't stand the idea of John Terry lifting the trophy. *It would be a travesty too if Chelsea are the first club to bring the trophy to London.*


lolTravesty.

Maybe if Arsenal weren't bottlers, you would have won the trophy ages ago and this wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Bananas said:


> As a gooner, you gotta cheer Bayern on this one. Tottenham getting into the CL would only be temporary. Chelsea winning the CL would be permanent. I can't stand the idea of John Terry lifting the trophy. It would be a travesty too if Chelsea are the first club to bring the trophy to London.


This. But the harsh reality of it is that they are a better C/L team than we are, have an overall better record than we do in the C/L (when it comes to the latter stages of the competition) so the likelihood is that they are probably likely to win it before we do. Hopefully though it wont be tonight. 

Never know though. C/L is a funny competition and our time to have a good run in it could happen anytime. 

Hopefully Spurs draw Malaga or Lazio and get their asses handed to them in the qualifiers if Bayern do take the title tonight.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

If the chavs win they go automatically into the group stages and Arsenal would have to qualify? if so I change my mind, and i'm supporting Bayern.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> If the chavs win they go automatically into the group stages and Arsenal would have to qualify? if so I change my mind, and i'm supporting Bayern.


From my understanding, our place is secure no matter what. Think Chelsea would go into the qualification stage.

Its what Liverpool had to do when they won it so I am assuming things have not changed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

chelsea win: top 3 are through + chelsea, spurs in the europa
bayern win: top 3 are in group stage, spurs need to qualify


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Hate :arry and tottenham but I'm gonna have to cheer on Bayern.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Apparently Belgium lose their automatic spot if Chelsea win the Champions League.

Put £6 on Bayern to win 2-1 tonight. Go on lads, pay for my lunch for the next 10 days.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

3-1 to Bayern, I hope.

Cheer Bayern for BELGIUM. WHERE ARE YOU TONY?!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ballack being interviewed by Geoff Shreves

Geoff: Michael, you won't be playing today...


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

What are the odds on Robben and Ribery having another punch up?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

They are soulmates.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> lolTravesty.
> 
> Maybe if Arsenal weren't bottlers, you would have won the trophy ages ago and this wouldn't be an issue.


Exactly. Arsenal have only come close to the Champions League once. Chelsea have been far better in the competition and calling it a travesty is ridiculous. If they win it they deserve it, just like anybody else.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Exactly. Arsenal have only come close to the Champions League once. Chelsea have been far better in the competition and calling it a travesty is ridiculous. If they win it they deserve it, just like anybody else.


Expect that crap from Bananas anyway.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

It's agreed. Go Bayern.

Enjoy the Europa League, Chelsea.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL you guys took that entirely the wrong way. It's just like how Feynoord were the first ever team from the Netherlands that won the European Cup, and they will always have that one over their rivals Ajax. Even though Ajax are far ad away the bigger club, with a far bigger history of success, and have gone on to win the Cup far more times than Feynoord's solitary one, the Feynoord fans can still point to them winning the European Cup first. I'd hate if Chelsea brought the trophy to London before we did. It would take some of the gloss off it if we were to ever win it one day ourselves.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Funny to see all the Arsenal fans wanting Spurs to go through. Imagine if they do make it and then go on to win it next year. Huh Gooners :side:


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Funny to see all the Arsenal fans wanting Spurs to go through. Imagine if they do make it and then go on to win it next year. Huh Gooners :side:


Come on now, that's just silly

Hmmm but then again, the fall out from Spurs not making it could potentially be catastrophic for them i.e. Bale and Modric departing for pastures new.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> LOL you guys took that entirely the wrong way. It's just like how Feynoord were the first ever team from the Netherlands that won the European Cup, and they will always have that one over their rivals Ajax. Even though Ajax are far ad away the bigger club, with a far bigger history of success, and have gone on to win the Cup far more times than Feynoord's solitary one, the Feynoord fans can still point to them winning the European Cup first. I'd hate if Chelsea brought the trophy to London before we did. It would take some of the gloss off it if we were to ever win it one day ourselves.


Ok fair enough. If you're talking strictly as an Arsenal fan, then I guess I can see where you are coming from. All London fans want their team to be

Travesty is a strong word though. Makes it sound like it's unjust and if we win it, we have won with one of the hardest routes ever.

My word. Bertrand starts :wilkins

Cech
Bosingwa Luiz Cahill Cole
Mikel Lampard
Kalou Mata Bertrand
Drogba​


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

RDM trying to pull a 2004 Greece on us.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Come on now, that's just silly
> 
> Hmmm but then again, the fall out from Spurs not making it could potentially be catastrophic for them i.e. Bale and Modric departing for pastures new.


I'd take the latter over the former if I was a Arsenal fan. Would be funny to see :arry's team drop so far. Plus as a Pool fan it would mean less for us to compete with for 4th :side: 

Bertrand :wilkins


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Joel said:


> Ok fair enough. If you're talking strictly as an Arsenal fan, then I guess I can see where you are coming from. All London fans want their team to be
> 
> Travesty is a strong word though. Makes it sound like it's unjust and if we win it, we have won with one of the hardest routes ever.
> 
> ...


What the? Is Lampard playing a defensive role?

Bertrand is decent but lots of pressure for him to start a C/L final.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

My fucking word @ Bertrand starting :wilkins

Bayern line up announced yet?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bertrand playing as a winger? will either completely make his career with mata in his favoured behind the striker role, or he'll be completely exposed and shuffled off for malouda at h/t cos he's terrible

well maybe not those extremes but you get what i mean


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> What the? Is Lampard playing a defensive role?
> 
> Bertrand is decent but lots of pressure for him to start a C/L final.


Lampard has played that role since RDM has taken over. 

This is Bertrand's first Champions League game.



Renegade™ said:


> My fucking word @ Bertrand starting :wilkins
> 
> Bayern line up announced yet?


Neuer
LAHM Boateng Tymoschuk Contento
BASTIAN Kroos
BGR Muller Scarface
TIG​


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tymoschuk over van buyten is interesting, the rest is still a strong lineup.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Bayern line up is what was expected I suppose. Badstuber missing is a blow for them.

Heard Van Buyten was injured?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Bayern line up is what was expected I suppose. Badstuber missing is a blow for them.
> 
> Heard Van Buyten was injured?


He's not really match fit (Van Buyten). Need Drogba to absolutely bully Tymoschuk.

Fuck, I'm so scared :sad:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

spurs winning the CL?

:torres


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

45 mins left pals.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> He's not really match fit (Van Buyten). Need Drogba to absolutely bully Tymoschuk.
> 
> Fuck, I'm so scared :sad:


me too:shaq


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Tymoschuck at CB could be a weak link for Bayern, he's a brilliant ball winner with a good engine but he's not gonna win many aerial battles with Drogba and isn't the quickest either. Did Van Buyten atleast make the bench? Contento starting surprises me a bit but I guess Rafinha hasn't been in great form really.

Staying up for the first half, if it's a good game I'll go all the way through.

Come on Bayern! :jordan2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

^Yes Van Buyten will be at the bench.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Very, very offensive line-up.

AHHH NERVOUS.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Even Boateng tends to switch off a bit. Im not at all convinced by that CB pairing. Drogba and Mata can easily get at that CB pairing several times.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I am worried about Tymoshuck in defence, but at least Chelsea aren't going with two up front, so he won't have to do a man marking job. I will be worried though if Chelsea throw Torres on at the end as he'll then have a direct opponent.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Wonder how mobile Cahill and Luiz are gonna be, what with their recent injuries. They are going to have a busy night too.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I can't handle this at all. This is worse than against United. Need a poor performance from Munich and a GOAT performance from Drogs. No reds please


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just noticed, England v Germany, finale at 19:45... 

CUMONBOYSLETSHAVEM!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Very interesting that Bertrand gets the nod over Malouda. Malouda is very solid defensively too, so I can't imagine this is a decision for extra defensive stability. Bertrand is very quick isn't he, so perhaps Di Matteo has picked him for counter-attacking purposes. Given Ramirez is out, RDM might have just wanted an outlet of pace on a flank. Will be very interesting to see how it works out.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Chelsea seem a bit too defensive for the game, imo. With Bertrand on the left and Kalou on the right, most of their game will be spent back-tracking. Don't fancy Chelsea's chances. Couple of years ago, solid bench. Nowadays, its very poor. Awful set of backups. Don't see their plan working.

Believe Toni Kroos will be the man of the match. Difference between a very boring game, and some moments of magic.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

This should be amazing. I just hope we get a spectacular final.\


Edit:

On Arsenal, we handed over the CL to Barca in 2006. We would have won it comfortably if it weren't for us being such bottlers. Still LOL @ Pires substitution. We have a terrible record in the CL. We have to do something about that next season.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I know that Chelsea have been impressive in the CL so far this season but i just can't see Bayern losing this game. With Chelsea's defense and Bayerns attacking options in Gomez, Ribery, Robben and Kroos + Schweini in the middle pulling the strings i just don't see it being Chelsea's night.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Malouda isn't much of a miss. Isn't he injured anyway? or did he recover?


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Rush said:


> I know that Chelsea have been impressive in the CL so far this season but i just can't see Bayern losing this game. With Chelsea's defense and Bayerns attacking options in Gomez, Ribery, Robben and Kroos + Schweini in the middle pulling the strings i just don't see it being Chelsea's night.


Wasn't that the case when you went to Istanbul though?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pretty defensive from Chelsea, Luiz and Cahill also don't convince me, Bertrand starting seems bizarre, Mikel is potentially a massive weak link. Drogba will get at Tymo like most people are saying, but I really fancy Bayern, especially when you consider they're at home.

:robben

Don't mind who wins though. I never really liked Chelsea because of all the twats in their squad (at least Anelka is gone), but I have a huge amount of respect for them for coming back from 3-1 against Napoli and getting through against Barcelona after being utterly dominated. Plus, they're the English team, against a German team, though I really enjoy watching Robben, Ribery, Kroos, Lahm and Neuer. I don't expect a classic footballing encounter, but hopefully it's a close, gripping game.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Malouda is on the bench but can't go the full 90.

That Bayern attack is frightening.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Just watching this feature on Di Matteo. Amazing journey from MK Dons to the C/L final. Would be very callous and harsh for Roman to sack him if they win. Even if they dont, has done a great job considering how much of a mess they were in when AVB got sacked.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Chelsea definitely way too defensive. Wont work out in Munich.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

IT'S FUCKING RAMIRES NOT RAMIREZ :cuss:

Also I guess if Tymo is struggling at half time Van Buyten can come on for him, and if Bayern aren't controlling the midfield Tymo might get stuck in there and one of Muller or Kroos may be sacrificed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Wasn't that the case when you went to Istanbul though?


didn't see us winning that either, especially when we were 3-0 down


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Gabriel Clark to RDM - Name one thing you want to see from your team?

RDM - Composure and personality


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:mourinho:mourinho Last Chance :mourinho:mourinho

Smart move to go defensive, because if you get one early, it's over. Long balls to Drogba alone and hopefully he does what he knows best, get something from nothing. 

Prediction: 1-0 Chelsea first half, 2-1 Chelsea overall.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

We should expect a very close game, as both teams are very similar


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TomasThunder619 said:


> We should expect a very close game, *as both teams are very similar*


In what way are Bayern and Chelsea similar?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Torres on bench. Why?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Enjoy the game everyone. I gotta get out of here, I may or may not return dependent on result...


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

They both play similar style, they both didn't win their domestic titles, they both have important players injured, they both want to win it real bad.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Game on!! Hope its a cracker!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TomasThunder619 said:


> *They both play similar style*, they both didn't win their domestic titles, they both have important players injured, they both want to win it real bad.


no they don't. They also have people suspended, not many injuries iirc.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Germany ftw.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Chelsea already been pinned down in their own third.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Real fans. Chanting is great.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Salomon Calou, nice haircut!


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Anyone watching on ESPN in australia?

If so is your picture lagging behind the commentary by like 2 seconds? Its making it annoying to watch as the commentator says something before you see it happen and its pretty jarring.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Salomon Calou, nice haircut!


Massive tarantula on the back of his head!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Love the aymoshpere lovei t


----------



## boyinaus (Jan 19, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> Anyone watching on ESPN in australia?
> 
> If so is your picture lagging behind the commentary by like 2 seconds? Its making it annoying to watch as the commentator says something before you see it happen and its pretty jarring.


I'm watching it on SBS  But on another forum I regularly visit, the Aussies there are saying the same thing regarding ESPN.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

wow. Bayern is impressive.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Good start on he counter attacking


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> Anyone watching on ESPN in australia?
> 
> If so is your picture lagging behind the commentary by like 2 seconds? Its making it annoying to watch as the commentator says something before you see it happen and its pretty jarring.


yeah its irritating. But the commentary on SBS is fucking garbage and the picture is less quality. So i just turned the sound off on espn.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bayern looks impressive defensively aswell..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chelsea have been good defensively but honestly I don't even think Neuer has even had to try and make a save this half. Need to push up a tiny bit.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> Bayern looks impressive defensively aswell..


To be fair, they have not had much to do. Yet..


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

already up on youtube


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Bosingwa deserves a yellow card. From a Chelsea fan.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Poor game so far, bit of a snore. Hope it picks up soon.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Where are those scars on Ribery's face from?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh god that was close.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Finally Chelsea's coming to life


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Where are those scars on Ribery's face from?


Scars for a car accident when he was a child.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you Gomez


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Bayern's corners have been poor, need to try something different since Chelsea have the obvious height advantage

Edit: Gomez has also been piss poor tonight


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^yea we've been getting the headers


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

How many chances does Bayern need?


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow, that was a great chance for Gomez


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bayern need to hurry up and score tbh. Otherwise I see Chelsea sneaking one.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Half time, good game so far Chelsea


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Pretty equal game after first half, but Bayern was attacking more and better.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bayern should have already put this game to bed. TAP IN Gomez is having a mare, should've banged in at least 2 by now.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

8 corners for Bayern


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

This has to be the most one sided cl final in history. attempts at goal are 15-2. If Chelsea win this it will be one of the biggest unjustices in football history imo.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Drogba is an absolute beast in the air. We need somebody to be aware of it though. He's getting crowded out by the Bayern defence every time. Someone like Torres or Sturridge would surely be able to read the play better.

I don't know what people expected from Chelsea today. Our team is so far below Bayern that trying to go head to head with them would be a disaster. This is our only option and we have looked somewhat dangerous on the counter.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gomez is terrible as per. Robben will end up putting a cross on his head in the second half for a 1-0 win the way it's going.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Well fuck


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> This has to be the most one sided cl final in history. attempts at goal are 15-2. If Chelsea win this it will be one of the biggest unjustices in football history imo.


It is not chelsea fault you were not clinical, it is bayern fault for wasting such good chances. It wont be one of the biggest unjustices in football history.

Bayern were better no doubt and i think they will beat chelsea. Good luck to both teams.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Pretty equal game after first half, but Bayern was attacking more and better.


Then how was it equal if one team was clearly better :lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

meh, chelsea need to get their shit together


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

MARIO GOMEZ Y U NO FINISH?

I will say that so far Chelsea have been completely outplayed and outmatched, but FINISH FOR THE LOVE OF FOOTBALL FINISH THEM CHANCES.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Samoon said:


> It is not chelsea fault you were not clinical, it is bayern fault for wasting such good chances. It wont be one of the biggest unjustices in football history.
> 
> Bayern were better no doubt and i think they will beat chelsea. Good luck to both teams.


Chelsea is the most embarassing finalist in about 10 years honestly. If this was the first match of this year's CL someone was watching, he'd wonder how the fuck they got here.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not sure how anyone can consider this game even or that was a good half for Chelsea. They were outplayed, outclassed and should have been outgunned. They are only still in this due to Gomez being very very poor.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Tymoschuck and Contento doing surprisingly well in defence so far tho. LAHM BEING BOSS too. Robben, Ribery and Gomez need to get better scalpels.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Chelsea is the most embarassing finalist in about 10 years honestly. If this was the first match of this year's CL someone was watching, he'd wonder how the fuck they got here.


I know that but well this is football anything can happen like how greece won the 2004 euro.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Robben dissapeared a bit on the back end of the half. Ribery looks the main threat out there, but that was expected.

Our best player has been Juan Mata imo. Passed extremely well, and has been trying to get something going. Problem is though, is that there is no support for Drogba. He's been winning headers but nobody is onto them


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gomez will probably grab a scrappy goal in the second half after wasting those chances. Bayern in control but really do need to start putting chances away, as Barca paid the price last month.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Whenever Mata picks up the ball in between the lines my heart skips a beat. Luckily though when he does get the ball in those positions, he usually only has 1 or 2 men ahead of him.

I'm also not sure whether Mikel is having quite a good game, or a poor one. Bayern are running Chelsea ragged in the midfield, but whenever Mikel does close down a midfielder he usually comes off best. So it's difficult to know whether to just credit give the Bayern players credit for their exceptional movement, or criticise Mikel for not being able to get near them enough, even though when he does get close, he does very well.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Surprisingly, Mikel has been one of our best.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

OK Bayern was way better than Chelsea.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Chelsea is the most embarassing finalist in about 10 years honestly. If this was the first match of this year's CL someone was watching, he'd wonder how the fuck they got here.


Bitter much? :troll. 

Stop having a go at Chelsea just because Bayern have been fucking up their chances. Not Chelsea's fault.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Hope Bayern's wastefulness is not their downfall.

Suprised at the solidarity of Bayern's defence especially the CB's.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

OFFSIDES


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

offside!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tell ya what, Robben - what a player.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Too many long range efforts from Bayern now, need to be a little more patient, get it out wide to eithier Robben or Ribery so they can cut inside and get into a real danger area for eithier a short cross or shot


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This could be Drogba's last game for Chelsea


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Come on, Chelsea!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This becmoing like the match against Barca


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Corners 14-0. What?


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

What do Chelsea and Carlos Tevez have in common? They both refused to play football in Munich.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

More shots from outside the box and more wasted corners, if this game was 900 minutes Bayern still wouldn't score.

Chelsea now looking the more threatning... and then they bring on Malouda


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

well played Bertrand!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ABKiss said:


> What do Chelsea and Carlos Tevez have in common? They both refused to play football in Munich.












Yeah this is really mirroring the Barca games.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

I think Chelsea will knick this now. Bayern's batteries are running out and Chelsea can sense it. Footballing equivalent of rope a dope tactics.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> More shots from outside the box and more wasted corners, if this game was 900 minutes Bayern still wouldn't score.
> 
> Chelsea now looking the more threatning... and then they bring on Malouda


Heb etter not flop this game


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

24 attempts and they finally got it


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

goal. fuck.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

GET IN!!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Knew it was coming.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Gola Muller!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Bout fucking time. Shit header but who cares.

Muller!!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

thats it. still be our best ucl campaign ever.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao 

Chelsea are going to fucking win this


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

DROGBAAAA


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I FUCKING LOVE YOU DROGBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck Sake, how has Drogba been allowed to have a free header from a corner?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Drogbaaaaa!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Take it into AET Chelsea..


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

:disdrogba


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

my god what a legend


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuck. Final comes to life in last 10 mins!!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Strong header by Drogba.

But wtf is Neur doing? He was right there.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Really hoping Chelsea wins this now


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

1 corner kick = goal

:troll


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This is insane. WOW


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

FUCK MY OZONE


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Chelsky lives!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jesus fucking christ. I'm about to have a heart attack. FUCK.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, that Drogba goal felt so good to witness!

C'mon Chelsea, Bayern are the tired team now!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

heart. about. to. explode.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Drogba single handedly keeps winning games for Chelsea in Europe. Really poor game, both teams shown they're far from being the two best teams in Europe. Better at least get penalties if I've got to sit through another 30 minutes of it.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

will be a disgrace if Chelsea win this. One of the most one sided games i've seen in a while.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

@Rush - that is truth. I love the arrogance of Chiles and co.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bayern 1/15 corners
Chelsea 1/1 corners

fuck yea


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

To be honest this has been one of the most boring champions league final i ever seen.


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you believe in miracles? YES! 

Hoping for a Chelsea win, though I'm cool with either.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BM need some fresher legs on and soon.

*penalty*

Cech saves.....??


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

oh drogba...


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Uh oh! drogbad!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Bullshit.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:disdrogba:disdrogba:disdrogba:disdrogba:disdrogba


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

It's fucking Barcelona all over again


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

CECH YOU BEAST!!!!!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Samoon said:


> To be honest this has been one of the most boring champions league final i ever seen.


Its been bad, but Milan v Juve 2003 was absolutely dire


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BIG GAME :robben


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

CHELSEA AGAIIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Chelsea have to win this now. Since the goal everything has swung in their favour


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sucks Drogba had to be the one to concede it. Only Chelsea player who's looked half decent.

Edit: oh fuck.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ace Ventura said:


> BM need some fresher legs on and soon.
> 
> *penalty*
> 
> Cech saves.....??


Yeah. My father is an ex-footballer. He's always disliked left-footed penalty takers.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Luiz should have received a red card there


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Torres looking full of confidence.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> :disdrogba:disdrogba:disdrogba:disdrogba:disdrogba


lol fuck you


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Don't hate bruh im on your side :troll


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

First period gone.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

im going to die watching this match.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Who do you guys think will have the edge in the shootout?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Don't hate bruh im on your side :troll


lol sweet, I love Peter Cech


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Imagine if that was a Chelsea pen kick, was missed and the beachball came on. Adrian Chiles would've been baying for blood.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Is Terry helping out with the stewarding?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Who do you guys think will have the edge in the shootout?


Germans are beasts at pens so I'd say Bayern. But I can't call this game anymore. Still think Chelsea will somehow snatch it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Who do you guys think will have the edge in the shootout?


Well Bayern is from Germany....:/


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Its been bad, but Milan v Juve 2003 was absolutely dire


Close call, one of them has to be the worst.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Who do you guys think will have the edge in the shootout?


I think for once, England may win a shootout against Germany. A lot of the Bayern players look gassed


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chelsea's fighting on.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Miscommunication from Olic :troll


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL Van Buyten


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

And to think Bayern Munich beat Real Madrid to get to the final


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lampard is a defender today, lovei t


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Another mini heart atack


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Robben has been hideously shite.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No english club has ever lost a penalty shootout to a foreign team in Champions League


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Thats true


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

chelsea won 2 out of 9 of their Penalty shootouts...


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Calvin Klein said:


> No english club has ever lost a penalty shootout to a foreign team in Champions League


Lets hope Bayern follow the tradition.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I should stop watching finals. Everytime I do it goes to pens.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Fucking hell. Neuer or Cech's time to shine. Neuer was impressive against Madrid though the shite pens helped him TBF


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No Terry
No Ivanovic
No Merieles
No Ramires

But plenty of heart, proud to be a Chelsea fan tonight. 

Penalty shootout await


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Oooh! Penaldos! Tension mounts!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Clive Tyldesley - "You won't miss a single bit of drama."

Making up for ITV's error a few years ago, missing Gosling's winning goal.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Please not Chelsea after all this*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ashley Cole's pen will be to the keeper's left.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The Bayern Munich goalkeeper scores the 3'rd penalty, you couldn't make it up


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes cech!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

OH SHIT

Big game Drogba to win it!


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Its in Chelseas hands now!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck terry, lampard should be the captain.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

It's gonna be a LONG ride way home for Bastian...


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Drogba you GOD!!!!!!!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

BIG GAME DROGBA


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

People like Terry, Cole, Abramovich touching the trophy. Forever stained.
Park the bus, 6th in the league. Your champions of Europe. Not even the champions of London.

Unlucky Spurs.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!

Words can't express my happiness right now! Congrats Chelsea!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats Chelsea. From a Gooner. Feel it was a bit harsh on Bayern but they didnt take their chances so no one to blame but themselves. Thats football

Gutted Chelsea have become the first London club to do it. But at least the Spuds will be contesting Europa League next season. Small consolation I guess.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FUCKING KNEW THEY WOULD WIN IT!!!!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

JUST FUCK


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Damn!

Fitting for Drogba to win it though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats Chelsea. You were kind off lucky tbf but still i am so happy for chelsea, it was nice to see these legends win a champions league.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

WOW! DROGBA! CHELSEA WIN THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE AT LAST!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

huge choke from bayern. in front of their home crowd too


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Worst champions league winners in the history of football


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bananas said:


> Worst champions league winners in the history of football


U MAD


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Bananas said:


> Worst champions league winners in the history of football


You mad bro? :troll


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

CHELSEAAAAAAAAAAAAAA EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

YES.,

FUCKING YES.

DROGBA YOU FUCKING LEGEND. FUCKING FANTASTIC.

REDEMPTION FOR MOSCOW.

FUCK YES.

BEST. GAME. EVER.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

This is a dark day for football. Can't fucking stand it.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fuck what anyone says Chelsea deserve to be champions


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bananas said:


> Worst champions league winners in the history of football


:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll 

Also how pissed much Spurs & :arry feel :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

AMAZING!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Incredible. Fair play Chelsea.

:arry


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

CHELSEA!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What a Hollywood script of a campaign for Chelsea. Miraculous. What an unbelievable job Di Matteo has done. 

Well done to Chelsea. Bayern bottled it.

edit: Cole MotM by a mile. GOAT in his position.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Unbelievable. Schweini must be absolutely shattered, same as Robben. Bayern had enough chances to win 5 games, just couldn't put them away. BIG GAME DROGBA stepped up huge tonight, him and Cole were the only 2 to have a great game overall. Congrats to Chelsea.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats, Chelsea.

DROGBA!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Drogba carried Chelsea, damm he deserve the Ballon D´or.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Cinderella story at its finest. RDM for coach, and Drogba to get a new contract. Feels so goood!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lampard - We deserved that.

NO you didn't.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

ashley cole. seriously. fucking AMAZING. seriously.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> Fuck what anyone says Chelsea deserve to be champions


Absolutely. Baffles me that anyone can say otherwise.

On a side note, the Bayern kid that missed the fifth shot (don't know his name, sorry) shouldn't feel so bad. Cech got a firm hand on it, which is why it hit the post. First appearance it looks like a flop on his side.

Bayern Munich played really well, though. A shame Muller's famous awkward header came to nothing


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Samoon said:


> Drogba carried Chelsea, damm he deserve the Ballon D´or.


Absolutely.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Fuck what anyone says Chelsea deserve to be champions


Rubbish. They are completely unworthy.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Petr Cech you fucking beautiful man. you goregeous bastard. you absolutely fucking amazing beautiful man. that robben penalty stop had me screaming.


----------



## CapeTownWerewolf (May 19, 2012)

Cech was amazing too, don't overlook that..


----------



## Hawkeye81 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shows you can win the CL with ugly football. They won but the games from Chelsea were horrible to watch.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

One of the worse CL finals in recent memory. 

What a farce.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

We've done it guys! Joel, Readead, Matador, sXe and every single Chelsea fan out there, we've WON the CHAMPIONS LEAGUE!!! MY HAPPIEST DAY EVER AS A FOOTBALL FAN!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Drogba's fucking incredible. Bayern proved they weren't very good at all, neither team really deserved to win. Total disgrace that John Terry will lift the Champions League trophy and Tottenham will be playing in the Europa League next season.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

chelsea absolutely deserved it. they took their chances and bayern choked massively. anyone else is just bitter and ridiculous.

robben had a penalty, he blew it
gomez had numerous chances, blew all of them
schweinsteiger blew his penalty.

bayern blew it. too bad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

SUCK IT BANANAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS

FIRST LONDON CLUB TO WIN IT

NO CHANNEL 5

YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS

:bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1 :bryan1


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I guess now it is time for chelsea to rebuild their whole squad but they better keep drogba.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bananas said:


> Rubbish. They are completely unworthy.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao 

FORZA CHELSEA

How anyone can say they don't deserve this needs to GTFO tbh.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> chelsea absolutely deserved it. they took their chances and bayern choked massively. anyone else is just bitter and ridiculous.
> 
> robben had a penalty, he blew it
> gomez had numerous chances, blew all of them
> ...


100% this.

Football is about goals and results. Nothing else.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Well i have to admit chelsea were a little bit lucky but it is bayern whole fault, they blew it, they fucking blew it. 
I am happy for chelsea but tbh this final was damm boring. Only the penalties were exciting, the rest was pretty boring but still congrats to chelsea.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Those who say Chelsea didn't deserve it are just bitter. No team deserved it more than them. They eliminated Barcelona in the semis with 10 men! And they actually used their chances. Football is about winning and keeping the results you need, not possessions. You can pass the ball outside opponent's penalty area but no one will remember that if you never score.

1 corner/1 goal > 20 something corners for nothing.

With that said, it WAS a boring match save for the final 10 (80-90) when Müller's goal brought some excitement into it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> One of the worse CL finals in recent memory.
> 
> What a farce.


U mad?????


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't give a fuck what you guys say about Chelsea, no one is taking this away from us!!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I wouldn't say Chelsea 'deserved' the win, but they won it and there is no arguing about that. They finished off their limited chances and held their nerve in the shootout. Neither side deserved to win it by the end, i would argue otherwise after 90 but Bayern bottled it hard.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

There are no words. I'm crushed.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Chelsea were fortunate to get through against Napoli, profiting massively from set-pieces. Benfica were dominant against Chelsea too, again, slightly fortunate. Against Barca Chelsea luck levels were off the chart, and again today.

This is the jammiest team to win the CL ever. No one can question that. The only other side that comes close in jammyness terms in Liverpool in 05, but at least they played with a level of bravery and adventure.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Chelsea took their little chances, bayern blew their numerous chances. It is bayern fault they did not win the champions league.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

You could actually make a movie out of Chelsea's season. It would make some real cash.

Honest and fair Chelsea have prevailed.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> There are no words. I'm crushed.


You were so damm confindent you were going to win. It sucks as a fan, right?


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Bananas said:


> Chelsea were fortunate to get through against Napoli, profiting massively from set-pieces. Benfica were dominant against Chelsea too, again, slightly fortunate. Against Barca Chelsea luck levels were off the chart, and again today.
> 
> This is the jammiest team to win the CL ever. No one can question that. The only other side that comes close in jammyness terms in Liverpool in 05, but at least they played with a level of bravery and adventure.


You're just mad Arsenal is shit


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Faraday said:


> ashley cole. seriously. fucking AMAZING. seriously.


Not to forget his off the line clearance against Napoli to keep it at 3-1 and his MotM performance at the Bridge against Barcelona where they had 26 chances and failed to score.

:cashley

Chelsea had all the luck both in this game and against Barcelona, even a little against Benfica, but you don't win a CL just on luck. Drogba was huge for them, they showed incredible spirit since RDM took over, and definitely deserve it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Faraday said:


> Petr Cech you fucking beautiful man. you goregeous bastard. you absolutely fucking amazing beautiful man. that robben penalty stop had me screaming.


Don't forget about Neuer.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

@ Joel How about that? 

Congrats to Chelsea and fuck you Wenger and Arsenal board!

Have to feel sorry for Bayern fans. Bayern just didn't finish their chances and were in no mood to win the CL.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Neuer was brilliant too, his team mates let him down, feel sad for him.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bananas said:


> Chelsea were fortunate to get through against Napoli, profiting massively from set-pieces. Benfica were dominant against Chelsea too, again, slightly fortunate. Against Barca Chelsea luck levels were off the chart, and again today.
> 
> This is the jammiest team to win the CL ever. No one can question that. The only other side that comes close in jammyness terms in Liverpool in 05, but at least they played with a level of bravery and adventure.


End of the day Chelsea took their chances while the other teams didn't Say scenario here tonight. Bayern had 30+ chances whereas Chelsea didn't even get a 1/3 of that. Bayern had something like 20 corners. It took 1 for chelsea to score. Bayern fucked up Chelsea earnt it just like anyone else who would have been in their position.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Chelsea were fortunate to get through against Napoli, profiting massively from set-pieces. Benfica were dominant against Chelsea too, again, slightly fortunate. Against Barca Chelsea luck levels were off the chart, and again today.
> 
> This is the jammiest team to win the CL ever. No one can question that. The only other side that comes close in jammyness terms in Liverpool in 05, but at least they played with a level of bravery and adventure.


You Sir know what you are talking about. The quality from football in general this year has been diabolical. Sure, we've had some tense and awesome moments (last day premier league) but the quality has been absolutely shit. Everything from Messis 50 goals (never happen 5 years ago), Arsenals 3rd place (one won like 2 in 8 fpalm.)... the quality of play has been dreadful.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea didn't "deserve" to win but neither did Bayern and to an extent Barca didn't do enough to beat them either. *


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Chelsea took their little chances, bayern blew their numerous chances. It is bayern fault they did not win the champions league.


You had to look at the corners tally... Bayern were sixteen and oh for corners, and the one corner Chelsea got, Drogba scored.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Chelsea were fortunate to get through against Napoli, profiting massively from set-pieces. Benfica were dominant against Chelsea too, again, slightly fortunate. Against Barca Chelsea luck levels were off the chart, and again today.
> 
> This is the jammiest team to win the CL ever. No one can question that. The only other side that comes close in jammyness terms in Liverpool in 05, but at least they played with a level of bravery and adventure.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hopefully the German players of Bayern München will get their celebration at Euro 2012 this summer!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck messi, fuck ronaldo, drogba deserves the ballond d´or.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Chelsea didn't "deserve" to win but neither did Bayern and to an extent Barca didn't do enough to beat them either. *


yes they did, they beat them in the shootout.

trophies arent awarded for possession or missed chances. didnt everyone bag barca for that?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I HAVE NEVER BEEN THIS FUCKING HAPPY!!!
YES! YES! YES!
CHAMPIONS OF FUCKING EUROPE!!!
LEGENDS!!! EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM!!!
GIVE DIDIER A 10 YEAR CONTRACT! RDM TOO! FUCK IT! 10 YEAR CONTRACTS ALL ROUND!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.weaintgotnohistory.com/2012/5/19/3031231/chelsea-win-the-champions-league

Sums it up pretty well

Drogba, Cole, and Cech and basically the entire squad are Gods

I still cant believe it

Also, fuck you Harry :torres :torres :torres :torres


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats to Chelsea and the fans, deserve it or not I'm glad they won tonight. Also,

:arry


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Fuck Messi. Drogba deserves Ballon d´Or. BIG GOALS DROGBA > SMALL GOALS MESSI

I hate that that the winning team doesnt celebrate in the middle of the field. Has a much cooler look when confetti shots up when they lift up the Cup.

Chelsea deserved the win though. Hell of a game from them. Bayern just didnt put away their chances. Robben had an awful game.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*DAT BIG GAME DROG*

If Di Matteo doesn't get the job Roman is a dick.

:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry

Good luck in the Europa League Arry!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

No Drogba, Chelsea lose 1-0.

No Ashley Cole, Chelsea lose 4-1. Kiz said it nicely, he was the (biggest) reason Drogba's goal wasn't merely a consolation.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

That was a boring game. 

Highlight- Neuer big pimpin'.

Lowlight- So many HD close ups of Bosingwa's face in the trophy presentation. Fuck ugly, he's not looking human anymore. 

Well done Chelsea. Feel good for RDM. Not many others.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

How many times were we dead and buried in this competition? Unbelievable. BLUE IS THE COLOUR


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

All this nonsense about us not deserving it after we overturned a deficit against Napoli, beat Barcelona with ten men, and now beat Bayern in their home arena is stupid. Yeah Bayern played better, but we absolutely deserved it. Keep being bitter people. 

:torres


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chelsea were channelling us Circa 2005 hard tonight.

Actually. Not even tonight they channelled us throughout this whole competition :lol


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Luck. Chelsea are unbelievably lucky to have won the Champions League. They didn't deserve to defeat Bayern. We completely outplayed them. Having said that we also choked massively. We couldn't finish our chances and blew it.

No complaints.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BIG GAME DRGOBA

BIG GAME ASHLEY

UPSET ROBBEN

In all honesty, I feel for the Bayern players and fans. Top, top club. Hope they bounce back and can win it soon. HOL, HeartBreak&Triumph, heart goes out to you. I've experienced this. Chin up.

What a feeling.


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

Greatest footballing nation in the world.

EURO 2012 is next!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Chelsea were channelling us Circa 2005 hard tonight.
> 
> Actually. Not even tonight they channelled us throughout this whole competition :lol


What you talking about? they beat Barca and Bayern not lost to Swansea and QPR.

:torres


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I cannot imagine how I would be feeling if Arsenal finish 4th.

I'd be gutted. However, I am not. :torres


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> What you talking about? they beat Barca and Bayern not lost to Swansea and QPR.
> 
> :torres


We lost to Swansea & QPR in 2005 champo league? :torres


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Chelsea: proving it's easier to win the champions league than qualify for it :troll





oh and double decker bar, you're a gooner right? come back when Arsenal win one european final :suarez1


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I will give Chelsea a bit of credit. They have four deserving players. Drogba, Cole, Ramires and Cech.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Luck. Chelsea are unbelievably lucky to have won the Champions League. They didn't deserve to defeat Bayern. We completely outplayed them. Having said that we also choked massively. We couldn't finish our chances and blew it.
> 
> No complaints.


Its horrible feeling matey. Can tell you that from experience.

But you are a massive club with a great group of players. Have no doubt your time will come in the not too distant future.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I think John Obi Mikel just became my favourite ever player.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

:terry


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

fuck John Terry forever.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I marked like a bitch


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

BOSS said:


> I cannot imagine how I would be feeling if Arsenal finish 4th.
> 
> I'd be gutted. However, I am not. :torres


Tottenham...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Unbelievable, I couldn't write a better story than what happened. Didier Drogba, one of the greatest strikers in the history of the game, a leader, THE best head player in the world and one of the most physical of all time did it and FINALLY gave us this title. Surreal to see this after all, the Terry disaster in 2008, the Barca catastrophic in 2009, amazing. And nobody deserved this title more than this team, than this era of players in Chelsea. Lampard, Terry, Cole, Essien, Cech etc and above all else, king of Europe Didier Drogba, Legend.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Luck. Chelsea are unbelievably lucky to have won the Champions League. They didn't deserve to defeat Bayern. We completely outplayed them. Having said that we also choked massively. We couldn't finish our chances and blew it.
> 
> No complaints.


Haters gonna hate

We're champions for this year keep complaining!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

cole did some stuff I cant believe

How ironic, Cech, Didier, Frank and Cole, the oldest remnants in football, did this

I guess experience is worth something


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Unbelievable, I couldn't write a better story than what happened. Didier Drogba, one of the greatest strikers in the history of the game, a leader, THE best head player in the world and one of the most physical of all time did it and FINALLY gave us this title. Surreal to see this after all, the Terry disaster in 2008, the Barca catastrophic in 2009, amazing. And nobody deserved this title more than this team, than this era of players in Chelsea. Lampard, Terry, Cole, Essien, Cech etc and above all else, king of Europe Didier Drogba, Legend.


Come on man, don't forget about :torres:torres:torres:torres

In all seriousness though Di Matteo deserves more credit than anyone, incredible job he's done.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Terry needs to fuck off.

Speaks wonders for how much RDM has turned their season around. Even Roman can't get someone else in now.*


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Bananas said:


> I will give Chelsea a bit of credit. They have four deserving players. Drogba, Cole, Ramires and Cech.


Lamps? I'd say anyone who played a part in any of those games deserves this.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I think John Obi Mikel just became my favourite ever player.


Best game he has ever had by some distance. LEGEND!


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gotta say i really do find it amusing that once again the champions league final failed to feature a champion.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Get that man RDM in the England hotseat now. He will lead/fluke us to glory. :terry


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^the bitterness just keep coming don't they. :troll


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What an incredible script. Fair play to Chelsea and well in Joel, redeadening and Rockhead.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mikel was completely bossed for nearly all of 120 minutes. His usual shocking performance. Cole was immense, Cech very good, Drogba did his job, Cahill was decent. No-one else from Chelsea had a notable game as they were dominated throughout. Doesn't matter though. They held on for pens, and got the victory.

Worst player on the pitch was Gomez though. Had more than enough chances to win the CL for Bayern and snatch the Golden Boot off Messi, and failed miserably.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It's quite unbelievable how bitter people are. And they aren't even Bayern fans!!! It's like Barcelona over again. The losing fans accept defeat, while other fans just hate on us.

Well you can Fuck off!!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mikel, shocking, really? I thought he carried their midfield as Lampard offered nothing.

Gomez is just shite, so no surprise there.

Robben was hopeless though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I FUCKING KNEW IT. It's been a season of favorites losing, and the trend just keeps going. 

Chelsea did the same thing they did against Barca, and put on the defensive display of a lifetime. 

This man should have been the one to lift the trophy, I mean are u fucking kidding me? He was cool as ice in the pressure cooker. Hate him or love him, he is rightfully the player of the tournament. 










Also lol Robben, his big game status has to be removed. 

miss penalty...lose the league to Dortmund 
miss penalty...lose the Champions League to Chelsea 

FFS Robben, what happened?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Seb said:


> Worst player on the pitch was Gomez though. Had more than enough chances to win the CL for Bayern and snatch the Golden Boot off Messi, and failed miserably.


Agreed. Picked the worst time to have a shocker. But in fairness the Bayern attack in general lacked the cutting edge and sharpness we all know they are capable of.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

What are you guys talking about? Mikel was great tonight.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Come on man, don't forget about :torres:torres:torres:torres
> 
> In all seriousness though Di Matteo deserves more credit than anyone, incredible job he's done.


I can't include him in this team man, not after his last season. Yes, his goal against Barca was important but not a game changer. I like Torres but he's not a big part of this team. Luiz for example is already a big part, Torres? not yet.

Besides all the happiness, I took a lot of money thanks to king Didier. :rocky


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Robben, Kroos and Ribery were running rings around Lampard and Mikel, particularly in the first half. It was about as dominant as you will ever see a Champions League final, lets be honest. Chelsea looked much more secure in extra time though as Bayern tired, except for Drogba's clumsy challenge for the penalty.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I have no idea how Chelsea can let Drogba leave. Give him whatever contract he fancies.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Bananas said:


> I will give Chelsea a bit of credit. They have four deserving players. Drogba, Cole, Ramires and Cech.


How is Lampard not in there?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Unbelievable some of these comments. If you come from 3-1 behind against Napoli, 2-1 down at the Nou Camp with 10 men and 1-0 down with 5 minutes remaining in Munich, against Munich and 2-0 down on pens then you FUCKING DESERVE IT SO FUCKING MUCH. I don't care though, the bitterness makes it all the sweeter


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lampard made some damn good tackles

But Cech, Drogba and Cole, were just in a different universe

Hell, I almost expected Cole to score the winner


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

T-C said:


> I have no idea how Chelsea can let Drogba leave. Give him whatever contract he fancies.


But what better way to make your exit than winning the C/L with your final kick for Chelsea?

Think he will stay though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

T-C said:


> I have no idea how Chelsea can let Drogba leave. Give him whatever contract he fancies.


Agree, don't want to see him leave...

If they do let him go he went out in style and will never be forgotten


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gomez always looks a terrible player whenever I watch him so no surprise he was shit and cost them. None of the Bayern players stood up tonight and it only needed one of their attacking players to play well and they would have won it comfortably in the 90. Drogba and Cole were the only players on the entire pitch who looked deserving in the playing on such a grand occasion. 

Chelsea's season would have total shit without Ramires and especially Drogba this season. *


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Up there with the best in your history. He is a proper big game player, unlike some....


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DocBlue said:


> Unbelievable some of these comments. If you come from 3-1 behind against Napoli, *2-0 down at the Nou Camp with 10 men* and 1-0 down with 5 minutes remaining in Munich, against Munich and 2-0 down on pens then you FUCKING DESERVE IT SO FUCKING MUCH. I don't care though, the bitterness makes it all the sweeter


Fixed. The 2-1 goal was a little surprise before the end of the first half after all hope seemed lost for Chelsea with Terry making a fool out of himself and Barcelona looking like they'll have a goal-fest for the night. It came out of nowhere and was fast, which helped Chelsea a hell of a lot for the second half.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lahm was in absolute beast mode tonight. Seriously, what a PLAYER

And Bosingwa was better than usual. FAR better


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Props to Chelsea for overcoming the odds. They did the unthinkable and were the underdogs during most part of the tournament. The team truly deserve it. And lol at Bayern being the runner-up in all the competitions.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Lahm was in absolute beast mode tonight. Seriously, what a PLAYER
> 
> And Bosingwa was better than usual. FAR better


Made some ridiculous idiotic passes, but is forigven lol


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

T-C said:


> Mikel, shocking, really? I thought he carried their midfield as Lampard offered nothing.


I dunno, I saw Lampard make a number of tackles and put in Drogba and Kalou with decent chances to score. Everyone was doubting he would score his pressure pen as well :lol Was good to see Neuer's face at the end walking up to get his runner-up medal (from the FIFA idiots including Platini) after he so gleefully pulled Lampard's shot back over the line at the last World Cup and pretended it didn't go in.

Brilliant from Chelsea in the CL this season.

I don't watch much German football but I've seen Gomez miss a whole bunch of chances not just in this game but against Madrid too.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

steamed hams said:


> I dunno, I saw Lampard make a number of tackles and put in Drogba and Kalou with decent chances to score. Everyone was doubting he would score his pressure pen as well :lol Was good to see Neuer's face at the end walking up to get his runner-up medal (from the FIFA idiots including Platini) after he so gleefully pulled Lampard's shot back over the line at the last World Cup and pretended it didn't go in.
> 
> Brilliant from Chelsea in the CL this season.
> 
> I don't watch much German football but I've seen Gomez miss a whole bunch of chances not just in this game but against Madrid too.


I thought Lampard stuck in very well, but he was surely meant to offer more than being a second holding midfielder. Who really cares too much anyway? It was that grit that got them where they are. Fair play to them.

Gomez scores a lot of goals but he misses shedloads of chances too. Plus he may have the worst first touch for "top" striker that I've ever seen. I don't rate him.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Spanish Lariato said:


> Props to Chelsea for overcoming the odds. They did the unthinkable and were the underdogs during most part of the tournament. The team truly deserve it. *And lol at Bayern being the runner-up in all the competitions.*


Déjà vu. Exactly what happened with Leverkusen ten years ago, except they almost had the league at their hands.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Losing Drogba will be heartbreaking, but I heard rumors about a 2 years contract with Barca, that's an even bigger disaster for me. I hope he stays but if not? please, Jose in Madrid, Millan, etc, anything but Barca.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Fixed. The 2-1 goal was a little surprise before the end of the first half after all hope seemed lost for Chelsea with Terry making a fool out of himself and Barcelona looking like they'll have a goal-fest for the night. It came out of nowhere and was fast, which helped Chelsea a hell of a lot for the second half.


I meant on agg :cool2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

RObben suffered the worst don't forget his loss at the World Cup and now today


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Losing Drogba will be heartbreaking, but I heard rumors about a 2 years contract with Barca, that's an even bigger disaster for me. I hope he stays but if not? please, Jose in Madrid, Millan, etc, anything but Barca.


He will go to China.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

T-C said:


> I have no idea how Chelsea can let Drogba leave. Give him whatever contract he fancies.


This x100. He's been Chelsea's big game player all friggin season. What more can you want?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

T-C said:


> I thought Lampard stuck in very well, but he was surely meant to offer more than being a second holding midfielder. Who really cares too much anyway? It was that grit that got them where they are. Fair play to them.
> 
> Gomez scores a lot of goals but he misses shedloads of chances too. Plus he may have the worst first touch for "top" striker that I've ever seen. I don't rate him.


I rate him, but not nearly as highly as others. There were people in here saying he was better than Benzema before the Madrid tie.






Here's the first 24 goals he scored this season. Note the number of tap ins/open goals and penalties (as Robben was injured), makes up about 80% of his goals.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Highlight, Drogba's penalty

I already emphasised how much Drogba can make so much out of half a chance, well i can only imagine what he was thinking

His penalty was all like "wait, so the ball is there, its just the goalie, and thats it? I score? Whats the catch? Do I have to beat down 13 defenders in the air first, or outrun usain bolt? No, just get that shot in and we're champs? Ok, whatevs"

*casually walks up and bangs in penalty and wins champions league while not giving a single fuck*

Drogba, is God. The penalty was so casual, I LOVED IT


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ice in the veins


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DocBlue said:


> I meant on agg :cool2


Oh, okay. Misunderstanding on my part.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Highlight, Drogba's penalty
> 
> I already emphasised how much Drogba can make so much out of half a chance, well i can only imagine what he was thinking
> 
> ...


Maybe not on wrestling subjects, but at least we can agree on something.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

T-C said:


> Mikel, shocking, really? I thought he carried their midfield as Lampard offered nothing.
> 
> Gomez is just shite, so no surprise there.
> 
> Robben was hopeless though.


13 goals in 11 games in the champions league does not make you shite. He has his flaws and a horrible touch but his goalscoring record speaks for itself. 

Anyway congrats to Chelsea, they somehow hung in there and defeated two teams miles better than them on paper to win the trophy. It was sickening watching Terry lift the thing but I'm chuffed for Drogba. He deserves it so much especially after his African Nations Cup penalty misery.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

brb just watching highlights of CHELSEA DEFEATING BAYERN MUNICH TO WIN THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

So Chelsea luck their way to the Champions League.

Why is there no justice in football?


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

If Drogba doesn't get an statue in front of Stamford Bridge I don't know who else will. What a beast!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Fabregas said:


> So Chelsea luck their way to the Champions League.
> 
> Why is there no justice in football?


Don't be bitter man, look at the positives, no :arry in the Champions League, after all the shit that came out of the Spurs camp this season, all the media hype, Europa League football for Bale and co.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lol bale


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Fabregas said:


> So Chelsea luck their way to the Champions League.
> 
> Why is there no justice in football?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

DROGBA IS A FUCKING GOD!

I can't believe it. It's too good to be true. Everything just.. went right.

Fuck. One of the greatest days of my life.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> 13 goals in 11 games in the champions league does not make you shite. He has his flaws and a horrible touch but his goalscoring record speaks for itself.
> 
> Anyway congrats to Chelsea, they somehow hung in there and defeated two teams miles better than them on paper to win the trophy. It was sickening watching Terry lift the thing but I'm chuffed for Drogba. He deserves it so much especially after his African Nations Cup penalty misery.


Good scoring record, I still think Bayern could do waaaaaay better than him.

You revising your opinion on Robben yet?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao @ Arsenal fans being mad. 

I don't see how you could argue about what Chelsea did. Sure they may have no played attractive football, but they played in a way that they beat two teams which on paper are superior to them. People say the the same thing with Barca and possession. Haters gonna hate. 

They aren't the best team in Europe, but they deserve to be Champions of Europe after they outmatched their opponents with their tactics. Pretty much every odd was against them in the semi-final as well as the final. There was no luck.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^ME TOOOOOO


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Spanish Lariato said:


> If Drogba doesn't get an statue in front of Stamford Bridge I don't know who else will. What a beast!


He is amazing. The one saving grace of this result and the way it panned out is that Drogba will now be remembered as the great Chelsea man of his generation rather than the English players.



> Good scoring record, I still think Bayern could do waaaaaay better than him.
> 
> *You revising your opinion on Robben yet?*


What about Messi? Didn't he miss a penalty against Chelsea too? Should people revise their opinion on him because of that also?

Of course I'm not revising my opinion on Robben. He's been to two champions league finals, won countless league titles and been to a world cup final and has been an instrumental part of all of that success or near success. 

What was Action Man up to tonight?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

omg Statue of Drogba Lampard Terry and Cole would be epic


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats because Drogba just isnt human

Also, Irony:

The team Jose Mourinho put together in 2004-2006 and barely changed did what his current, young, ultra talented galacticos couldnt!

Now we need an RDM smilie

BIG TIME

:cashley

Also, thanks for selling us Ashley wenger, u mad bro?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks Wenger!!!!! ya douche


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Drogba deserves a statue in the middle of London, not just in Stamford Bridge.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Bloody hell. A side built upon Roman's hundreds of millions playing like League 2 underdogs was pretty funny, but they won so I can't say much. Disappointing that they're the first London team to win the European Cup/CL but that's just how it goesm and I don't think it's as a big deal as some make out. Money talks, and City & Chelsea have proved it this year, sad but inevitable. Chelsea weren't the natural CL winners, no, but no-one was great this year whatsoever.

That wasn't a good performance from Bayern, regardless of their domination. Robbery were poor, and Kroos just got more & more nervous as the game went on, and wasn't up to the task at all. Gomez was shocking and should have finished them off. It's bollocks that this was a 'great' defensive performance, they were well disciplined in the main, but Gomez could have finished the match in the first half. Overall, Chelsea got lucky a hell of a lot this year, certainly more than I can remember from any CL winning side in recent history. Most sides they came up against were just dreadful in finishing the huge number of chances they created against them, but that's not Chelsea's fault. They had some great individual performances, and Mikel is obviously being underrated here again. He was easily one of Chelsea's better performers tonight. I found it quite strange that their didn't seem much tactical nuances to their game plan tonight, you can understand it vs Barca away holding a lead, but Chelsea could have definitely had a good go at Bayern, but they just sort of conceded that they were inferior and sat back. And won the trophy. They always hung in and fought well, more than can be said for Bayern's finishing. Summed the season up well; absolutely bonkers. And yes, I am bitter and jealous, not of Chelsea as a club, but because I'd love for us to be up there celebrating winning it. Any fan who says different is in denial.

You have to feel for players like Schweini, extremely loyal and passionate about Bayern, losing the final on their home turf. It must be hard to take.

At least it wasn't all bad. I can enjoy looking at Spurs' & 'arry's situation. Although it won't exactly cover the pain of Roman's Chelsea winning the CL. Or seeing Terry getting changed into his Chelsea strip to lift the trophy when he shouldn't have been anywhere near it, if he had an ounce of respect for his team-mates.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Was MOTM announced btw? Do they even award it in CL games?


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Don't be bitter man, look at the positives, no :arry in the Champions League, after all the shit that came out of the Spurs camp this season, all the media hype, Europa League football for Bale and co.


True, but I would have preferred if Chelsea lost the final and then Spurs failed to win their qualifier. That would have been perfect. 




EGame said:


> Lmao @ Arsenal fans being mad.
> 
> I don't see how you could argue about what Chelsea did. Sure they may have no played attractive football, but they played in a way that they beat two teams which on paper are superior to them. People say the the same thing with Barca and possession. Haters gonna hate.
> 
> They aren't the best team in Europe, but they deserve to be Champions of Europe after they outmatched their opponents with their tactics. Pretty much every odd was against them in the semi-final as well as the final. There was no luck.


Fair enough, their tactics work, but football would be pretty depressing if all teams had their philosophy.

As for them not having luck, thats a good one. Their luck has been insane for about 2 months now.

Barcelona doing stupid things like hitting the bar at Stamford bridge, Cesc missing sitters, then Messi missing a penalty in the 2nd leg. Thats the definition of luck!

Only compliment I'll give to Chelsea is, they are organised, and they have a winning mentality when it matters. Also, Drogba is a superb player, they are lucky to have had him for so long, I thought he was going to leave a few years back.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

DocBlue said:


> Unbelievable some of these comments. If you come from 3-1 behind against Napoli, 2-1 down at the Nou Camp with 10 men and 1-0 down with 5 minutes remaining in Munich, against Munich and 2-0 down on pens then you FUCKING DESERVE IT SO FUCKING MUCH. I don't care though, the bitterness makes it all the sweeter


Talking abou this particular game. You guys parked the bus, didn't do anything. ANYTHING with the ball until Gomez scored in the 85th minute. It was bland, boring and negative football. You were lucky that Gomez couldn't polish any of his many chances. When Chelsea actually played football and passed it around they looked great, but waiting until the 85th minute when your opponant scores to play football doesn't mean you're deserving of the title at all. You won the title, it was a good effort but neither side deserved it.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats to Joel, Rockhead, Redead and all the Chelsea fans on here. Chelsea rode their luck a lot during the game as Bayern should have been much more clinical in front of goal but overall, Chelsea deserved to win the Champions League. Drogba and Cole were immense the entire game. Robben and Gomez were woeful.

Congratulations Chelsea fans once again.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Of course I'm not revising my opinion on Robben. He's been to two champions league finals, won countless league titles and been to a world cup final and has been an instrumental part of all of that success or near success.
> 
> What was Action Man up to tonight?


I'm not saying he's a bad player because he is clearly very good, but I can't remember the last big game in which he produced the goods and you were calling him some magnificent big game player.

Who is Action Man?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

we didnt win the champions league with money

the premier league is another story

Pretty sure Bayern's starting 11 is far far more expensive than ours


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Congratulations to chelsea and thiere fans, i am so happy for them realy.

Drogba is a true LEGEND.*


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

DocBlue said:


> Was MOTM announced btw? Do they even award it in CL games?


According to wiki it was Drogba


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

EGame said:


> Lmao @ Arsenal fans being mad.


We are not all bitter. I cant lie I am disappointed as wanted Arsenal to be first London club to do it but whatever, its done now, no point dwelling on it. Fair play to Chelsea they won it, but just know not all Gooners are bitter.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rush said:


> Talking abou this particular game. You guys parked the bus, didn't do anything. ANYTHING with the ball until Gomez scored in the 85th minute. It was bland, boring and negative football. You were lucky that Gomez couldn't polish any of his many chances. When Chelsea actually played football and passed it around they looked great, but waiting until the 85th minute when your opponant scores to play football doesn't mean you're deserving of the title at all. You won the title, it was a good effort but neither side deserved it.


It was actually Müller that scored. Gomez just kept on missing all his chances.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

T-C said:


> I'm not saying he's a bad player because he is clearly very good, but I can't remember the last big game in which he produced the goods and you were calling him some magnificent big game player.
> 
> Who is Action Man?


Well before this season he was, I don't know what's happened. 

Action Man is Ronaldo. 

Real Madrid since losing Robben have won La Liga and the Cup and been knocked out in the champions league in two semi's and one second Round. 

Bayern since gaining Robben have won the Bundesliga, the Cup and been to two champions league finals. 

Robben creates magic wherever he goes.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ah well Ronaldo won La Liga, and has scored in his last few big games, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Ronaldo has had a great big match season, that can't be denied. I was arguing that in the past he had been a flat track bully and I don't see how that can be denied either. Some of his performances in the past years against Chelsea, Barca and in a Portugal shirt were not very indicative of his massive talent.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Ronaldo has had a great big match season, that can't be denied. I was arguing that in the past he had been a flat track bully and I don't see how that can be denied either. Some of his performances in the past years against Chelsea, Barca and in a Portugal shirt were not very indicative of his massive talent.


That's fair enough, I was just poking fun which was very childish of me. I'll leave it and apologise.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fair play, Chelsea. Knocking Barca out and beating Bayern at home in the final, nobody can say you don't deserve it just because you didn't play pretty passing football.

Terry though, no shame. Putting his kit on and lifting the cup? What a sad man.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Gomez is a great finisher. There are many strikers who have a better all round game than him & he is a case of where it is valid to complain where players don't perform enough in the big games. The vast majority of his goals come against lower opposition in the BuLi, and he hasn't scored many real massive goals in the CL this year. But still, you can't take away from him that he is a fantastic player who has a great record in Germany and Europe this season.


People saying football is now dead because of Chelsea & City wins can bore off. BVB won a league title with a side that cost £12m and I'm hoping that Montpellier take the Ligue 1 title, instead of big spenders PSG.

Now Chelsea have got me thinking about Paris again... if there was any justice...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

We'll see how he does in Euro


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Calvin Klein said:


> We'll see how he does in Euro


I hope they start Klose.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

D'Angelo said:


> Now Chelsea have got me thinking about Paris again... if there was any justice...


Worry not my brother. Our time will come and the memory of that horrible night will fade. Hopefully that time will be soon. Would be wonderful to do it at Wembley next season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> He is amazing. The one saving grace of this result and the way it panned out is that Drogba will now be remembered as the great Chelsea man of his generation rather than the English players.


I love Zola, my father tells me how great Osgood was, but tonight, Didier Drogba just became the greatest player in Chelsea history.

If he leaves this summer, then what a way to leave. I would LOVE if that was his last kick as a Chelsea player. Not because I want to see him gone, but because that is what he deserves.

Can't say enough about him and Ashley Cole. Both amazing. Both LOVE big games. Absolute legends.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

If RDM gets the job he has the be given time to rebuild the team and not get sacked after six months if he doesn't do good because we see he clearly is capable.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

T-C said:


> That's fair enough, I was just poking fun which was very childish of me. I'll leave it and apologise.


Nah it's cool man, I didn't take offence and I expect some abuse when Robben performs like he did although I thought he had a really good first half. 

Also Chelsea winning is a great advert for football imo. It shows how important factors like management, tactics, morale and sheer courage are in winning. Barca and Bayern simply didn't take their chances and Chelsea did. Fully deserved as painful as it was to watch them win both games.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

^ I agree. Congratz to Chelsea + RDM. Commiserations to Bayern and Spurs. 

The ECL is coming back to England. None for 14 years, 1 in 20 years. Now in 8 years, 3 winners, 8 finalists total.

All-time winners/runners up:
W L
Spain 13 9
Italy 12 14
England 12 7
Germany 6 9
Netherlands 6 2
Portugal 4 5
France 1 5


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Unbelievable, I couldn't write a better story than what happened. Didier Drogba, one of the greatest strikers in the history of the game, a leader, THE best head player in the world and one of the most physical of all time did it and FINALLY gave us this title. Surreal to see this after all, the Terry disaster in 2008, the Barca catastrophic in 2009, amazing. And nobody deserved this title more than this team, than this era of players in Chelsea. Lampard, Terry, Cole, Essien, Cech etc and above all else, king of Europe Didier Drogba, Legend.


*Drogba is the man (Y)*


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Worry not my brother. Our time will come and the memory of that horrible night will fade. Hopefully that time will be soon. Would be wonderful to do it at Wembley next season.


I hope so. It will make the club's history complete and will place us where we should be as one of the world's greatest clubs.



Joel said:


> I love Zola, my father tells me how great Osgood was, but tonight, Didier Drogba just became the greatest player in Chelsea history.
> 
> If he leaves this summer, then what a way to leave. I would LOVE if that was his last kick as a Chelsea player. Not because I want to see him gone, but because that is what he deserves.
> 
> Can't say enough about him and Ashley Cole. Both amazing. Both LOVE big games. Absolute legends.


His post-match comments definitely seemed like a goodbye. If you're going to go though, not many better ways to go out than that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Arsenal will win it. Not sure when, but they'll win it.

Now that we've won it, I don't mind you getting it soon  (though I did back you to win it in 2006, true story)


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Rush said:


> Talking abou this particular game. You guys parked the bus, didn't do anything. ANYTHING with the ball until Gomez scored in the 85th minute. It was bland, boring and negative football. You were lucky that Gomez couldn't polish any of his many chances. When Chelsea actually played football and passed it around they looked great, but waiting until the 85th minute when your opponant scores to play football doesn't mean you're deserving of the title at all. You won the title, it was a good effort but neither side deserved it.


We won and not as the result of dodgy refereeing, hence we deserved it. Football isn't a game where you win based on having loads of chances or possession. It's about putting the ball in the net and making sure your opponent doesn't score more than you. We did that against everyone we played in the CL hence we deserve to win it. There's really no argument here. We won so we deserved it



chr1st0 said:


> According to wiki it was Drogba


Thanks.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

This Chelsea win reminds me of the Ivanisevic Wimbledon success from 2001. A guy who should have won the event in the years previous somehow beating guys who on paper were far superior to him when he got older like Safin and Roddick and then prevailing against the highly skilled but notorious bottler Rafter in the final.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Unforgettable.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Haters. Come the fuck at us bro.

European Champions. Deal with it.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Pretty boring game until the Muller goal and then it got awesome, congrats to Chelsea though they really deserved it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Haters. Come the fuck at us bro.
> 
> European Champions. Deal with it.


YEAAAAAA BUDDDDDYYY


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the title just became hilarious

chelsea won the champions league with stoke tactics

u mad bro


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I found the game too tense to be dull. Watching Bayern mess up endless chances was fascinating in a perverse kind of way.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

My heart was fucking beating out of my chest in the penalty shootout, but when I saw Dorgba coming to take the penalty I knew he was going to get it.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

:lmao at bosingwa ruining the trophy lift, he just can't help himself around silverware


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What a boss Ashley Cole is.

"Now no one can say nothing to me. This is the reason I came here."

I love that wife cheating, bad attitude, shooter of youth, GOAT left back, son of a bitch.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:cashley :cashley :cashley

Old guard just proved their greatness

Never saw a cool penalty like Drogba's

Im with Joel, Zola was epic, but Drogba is just......goddamn

I wonder how he will go down in history


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm still confused as to where all these Chelsea fans came from :kobe

Drogba taking the final penalty was just so fitting for him. Great way to end his Chelsea career if it is indeed the end.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I lived during the dark, dark days of the AVB era

i deserve to enjoy this :cashley

i wonder where evo is


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ahh Yeah forgot about Evo. He needs to be in here tbh.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> My heart was fucking beating out of my chest in the penalty shootout, but when I saw Dorgba coming to take the penalty I knew he was going to get it.













Enjoy your moment Chelsea fans, Podolski and RVP (probably not) will be taking it off your hands next year :side:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Juventus are winning it next season (or at least losing in another final.) 

Juve vs Bayern would be the ultimate battle of the bottlers.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Bayern Munich were just poor tonight and I think Robben has to shoulder half of the blame as he completly bottled it, his corners were very predictable as every time they were just going to the near post in the 6 yeard area the Chelsea defenders must of been laughing there heads of by the 5'th corner they wouldn't of believed there luck 

It's Football 101, If something is not working, don't keep trying it

Mario Gomez has to shoulder the other half of the blame however, his shooting and posistioning was inexcusable and if he is going to be the front man for Germany in the upcoming Euro's then from I've seen of him in the Final and Semi-Final's then Germany won't win the competition

And the fact that people consider Drogba to be man of the match is laughableall he did all match was score a goal and give away a penalty, Ashley Cole was easily the Man of the Match for me with Lahm the best player for Munich


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

That goal he scored kept Chelsea alive. And what a goal it was too.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it ironic how every single team that eliminated Barcelona in the Champions League since 2008 have gone on to win the competition?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Madrid will win it next year 8*D*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I've always liked Ashley Cole, but today my love for him went up by so much. Best LB I have ever seen, and he's just as much a Chelsea legend as anyone else. This is indeed the perfect way for Drogba to leave us, but I want him to leave only if he wants to move on. If he shows the slightest inclination of wanting to stay with us, we better offer him any contract he desires. Absolute beast of a striker, and one of the best big game players ever. So happy for guys like Lampard, Cole, Cech, and Drogba. Heck Terry makes an ass of himself and is a despicable person, and totally didn't deserve to lift the trophy today but he has been there with us throughout the years, and deserves his recognition too I guess. Feels so good now having Champions League again next season. A loss would have been a massive step backwards. I have no pity for Redknapp. Nothing against Spurs, but its awesome seeing :redknapp losing his CL spot.

On a crazy high right now. Cheers to all the Chelsea fans in here, and all the other non-Chelsea fans who have had positive words for our CL campaign. :cool2


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I think this is the best I've ever seen Mikel play.Still can't get over it. Thought torres played really well when he came on. 

'Deserving' or not, a win is a win and really at the end of the day that's all that fucking counts. Couldn't be happier.

It does hopefully mean we can buy well in the summmer. Drogba needs whatever contract he wants, though


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Abk92 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it ironic how every single team that eliminated Barcelona in the Champions League since 2008 have gone on to win the competition?


And both those teams went on to defeat Bayern in the final.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

2000 our 1st quarterfinal
2004 our 1st semifinal
2008 our 1st final
2012 our 1st....


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I wanted to make a joke about United, but I think all of the United fans in here have been so cool to Chelsea, so I can't. Maybe Renegade will piss me off tomorrow with some comments. He has the potential to do that :hmm:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Congratulations to Joel, redeadening and every other Chelsea fan I've ever had a conversation with on this forum. You should be pround guys, you can finally say you've won the biggest trophy in club football. Painful that it was against us, but it wouldn't be fair for Drogba to leave Chelsea without winning it. 
On a side note, I now understand how EGame and Seb felt after the Barca/Chelsea games


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I have lost 5 years of my life from that match. My heart...Christ.

So, so fucking happy, we finally did it. Against all the odds we won the Champions League. Utterly delighted 


DRUNK IN CELEBRATION WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Anyone else notice Gary Neville had another orgasm for Drogba's goal? It was much more subdued than the one for Torres too.

Club World Cup, we comin' for you in December!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Congratulations to Joel, redeadening and every other Chelsea fan I've ever had a conversation with on this forum. You should be pround guys, you can finally say you've won the biggest trophy in club football. Painful that it was against us, but it wouldn't be fair for Drogba to leave Chelsea without winning it.
> On a side note, I now understand how EGame and Seb felt after the Barca/Chelsea games


Thanks alot man


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hopefully we get to see more mouthwatering match-ups in the knockout stages next season featuring the likes of Juve, Dortmund, Man City, Madrid, Munich, Chelsea, Milan, Arsenal, Man Utd and Barca.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Anyone else notice Gary Neville had another orgasm for Drogba's goal? It was much more subdued than the one for Torres too.
> 
> Club World Cup, we comin' for you in December!


G Nev is a closet Chelsea fan.

I'm only excited for that, because if you win it, you get to wear that cool logo. Plus, it's the only trophy we haven't won.

Ooops. That and the EUROPA LEAGUE. Damn Spurs get to play in that, I'm so jealous 



Henry Hill said:


> Hopefully we get to see more mouthwatering match-ups in the knockout stages next season featuring the likes of Juve, Dortmund, Man City, Madrid, Munich, Chelsea, Milan, Arsenal, Man Utd and Barca.


I just hope we can stregthen well, so we don't have to rely on these tactics anymore. Some wingers and a creative midfielder and I think we'll be in the mix again. Although, all I really want now is the Premier League title back.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Henry Hill said:


> Hopefully we get to see more mouthwatering match-ups in the knockout stages next season featuring the likes of Juve, Dortmund, Man City, Madrid, Munich, Chelsea, Milan, Arsenal, Man Utd and Barca.


I'm hoping Dortmund do well next year, I really like them, shame they didn't turn up this year. But they won't stop Chelsea from being the first team to RETAIN the UCL


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Despite me rooting against Chelsea, I have to say they had so much heart, they wouldn't give up and truly deserve the win. Drogba was BOSS and big props to CECH.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Edgehead 26 said:


> I'm hoping Dortmund do well next year, I really like them, shame they didn't turn up this year. But they won't stop Chelsea from being the first team to RETAIN the UCL


I think Dortmund, City and Juve are going to be massive threats next year. Barca aren't going to have it easy trying to reclaim their throne.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> And both those teams went on to defeat Bayern in the final.


Man U against Chelsea though. Maybe I was vague in my post.



Calvin Klein said:


> 2000 our 1st quarterfinal
> 2004 our 1st semifinal
> 2008 our 1st final
> 2012 our 1st....


Wow, sweeeet..4 years intervals. I joined The Blues in 2004.

Time to change sigs and avatars guys, c'moooon!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh yeah forgot about Utd beating Barca in 08.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Abk92 said:


> Man U against Chelsea though. Maybe I was vague in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, sweeeet..4 years interval. I joined the blues in 2004.


My first game was vs West Ham in 2000 (ish) I remember it being a dull 0-0 draw, then going to Southampton and being pissed cause there were no goals in the first half of that game either :lmao but we ended up winning 4-0 and i've been obsessed since.

I remember beating Liverpool 2-1 to come fourth and qualify for the UCL. That seemed surreal. To win the thing? Wow...

Also, Chelsea adding a star onto the shirt, looks nice with the gold tones but damn that was quick

http://www.chelseamegastore.com/stores/chelsea/products/product_details.aspx?pid=115438&cid=29027


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

RDM not getting the job now would be an absolute joke. It would be so embarrassingly bad on Chelsea's part if they sack the guy. The way he has salvaged Chelsea's season is beyond astonishing when you think about it....

Chelsea are now Champions of Europe, FA cup winners and qualified to compete in next years champions league. 

Nobody in their sane mind could have predicted this back in January. It's fucking amazing work RDM has done, miraculous.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This "Champions of Europe" lark is going to take a while to get use to 

Really should go and get some sleep, but still buzzing!

Edit: Agreed EGame. He deserves the job and not only that. He deserves time in the job.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> G Nev is a closet Chelsea fan.
> 
> I'm only excited for that, because if you win it, you get to wear that cool logo. Plus, *it's the only trophy we haven't won.
> *
> ...


Super Cup vs Atletico Madrid if that counts?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> Super Cup vs Atletico Madrid if that counts?


Beat Madrid 1-0 in 1998 to win it


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

This summer just got a lot more interesting in terms of transfer targets. Surely we splash the cash, now? Who won't want to play for the EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS. Don't care too much about the Club World Championship, might be a distraction for the Premier League. 

We need a good 4/5 quality signings to challenge for the Premier League, I think. Winger (2?), Midfielder and a right back maybe? Depending on who we get rid of maybe another striker, too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought we got Marko Marin for our wing?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Beat Madrid 1-0 in 1998 to win it


ROFLMAO ...FUCK YEAH. BRING ON THE WORLD CLUB CUP!

We need a massive clear out. Kalou, Malouda, Essein, Ferreira, Bosingwa and a few others need to leave now that we've achieved what we have been craving for over the years. Hopefully, it will be a stable and successful rebuilding process.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Btw, any of you guys know where I can find nice pictures of today's win. I need a new wallpaper.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Calvin Klein said:


> I thought we got Marko Marin for our wing?


I think he's 'alright'. Not sure he'll be the type of player to elevate us to Premier League contenders though. Anytime I've seen him he's been woefully inconsistent.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Btw, any of you guys know where I can find nice pictures of today's win. I need a new wallpaper.


Me too


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shinpads, Terry? Really? Really?


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats to Chelsea, and that's from a Gooner. Glad to see spuds miss out, and not too bothered that Chelsea are the first London club to do it. It would be a fucking travesty if Di Matteo doesn't get the job now.

Was not impressed with Terry going up there in full kit to get his hands on the trophy, had no right to be up there, not sure why UEFA changed the rules on this occasion. Just proves what an egomaniac that man is, should have let Lamps have his moment.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lampard should have lifted that trophy first,


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I still can't believe that this might be the last game of Drogba. I know it's the perfect way but damn, I can't and don't want to imagine it. Please give him everything he wants and sign him for 2 more years.



Rockhead said:


> Btw, any of you guys know where I can find nice pictures of today's win. I need a new wallpaper.


This is classic:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> Anyone else notice Gary Neville had another orgasm for Drogba's goal? It was much more subdued than the one for Torres too.


didn't even realise it since I was watching it on ITV but yeah the Torres one was better


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ok. Not trying to rub it in, so I'd advise Bayern fans not to listen to the song in the spoiler tags.



Spoiler: Bayern song


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Joel said:


> Ok. Not trying to rub it in, so I'd advise Bayern fans not to listen to the song in the spoiler tags.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bayern song



:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

CokaCoola said:


> Greatest footballing nation in the world.
> 
> EURO 2012 is next!


The luck runs out there, my friend.

Anyway, back to Pro Evo where the good teams win!

:troll


----------



## HBKBentleyMM (Apr 27, 2006)

Congrats to Chelsea! Real good stuff from Drogba, Cole and Cech. Bayern didn't make anything out of their chances. 



Faraday said:


> I think he's 'alright'. Not sure he'll be the type of player to elevate us to Premier League contenders though. Anytime I've seen him he's been woefully inconsistent.


Marin's one of my favorite players, and if you've seen him play for Bremen over the past year, he's had injuries and it has not been his best season. They also play him in a central role most of the time, and I don't even know why. It's like they haven't got over losing Ozil. Ozil + Marin were ridiculous in their first season for Bremen together(and only season iirc). Marin has loads of potential, he's just not physically tough, which is my biggest worry for him in the Premier League, which is a very physical league. But, if whoever's in charge next year gives him games out on the wing, he'll definitely be a great buy. He's a very classical winger, likes beating his man, and running wide to cross it in. And, he's created a lot of chances for Bremen. Pretty sure he'll have more assists over the last few years than most of Chelsea's midfielders. His biggest weakness is his decision making from time to time, and his strength.

Imo, for the money Chelsea are spending on him, it's a bargain, and he'll create chances for Chelsea if played in that traditional winger role. Bremen threw away all his potential by making him play the central role for a majority of his games after he showed during his first season at Bremen that he had so much potential on the wing(and was a lock in the Germany squad at that time too).


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think inter from 2010 played better football than this chelsea. If di matteo does not get the job then Roman is stupid. If drogba want to stay at chelsea then chelsea should give him a new contract.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Joel said:


> Ok. Not trying to rub it in, so I'd advise Bayern fans not to listen to the song in the spoiler tags.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bayern song


I was rooting for Bayern.

Anyway, I did predict that nothing would stop Drogba from scoring. 'Course, it wasn't difficult to predict.

Didn't really expect this. Both goals were sloppy, though Drogba's was better than Müller's. Gomez might have been the invisible man for all the impact he made and Neuer is probably rethinking his statement about preferring the game to come down to penalties. Ribery looked active enough in the initial stages, but did nothing significant afterwards other than the histrionics that earned Bayern the penalty kick.

Cech actually did not do much. Yes, he looked determined and gave it his all, but it was luck that saved his team. Drogba's goal could have been stopped if Neuer had raised both hands to block it instead of one. Robben royally screwed up the penalty. Schweinsteiger's penalty kick was sloppy and that eased the pressure on Cech (probably would make him cry more if he watches it again). 

It was luck and Drogba that saw Chelsea through. Though, credit must go to Cech for keeping a level head despite the pressure.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I think inter from 2010 played better football than this chelsea. If di matteo does not get the job then Roman is stupid. If drogba want to stay at chelsea then chelsea should give him a new contract.


Inter was more offensive


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

bonsingwa really wanted his mug in those pictures didnt he. Drogba was pissed off at him as he wouldn't move back to allow him to lift the cup at the front when they first lifted it.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

CyberWaste said:


> bonsingwa really wanted his mug in those pictures didnt he. Drogba was pissed off at him as he wouldn't move back to allow him to lift the cup at the front when they first lifted it.


Bosingwa's face was all over the trophy! Guy seems to be obsessed with trophies. He wouldn't give a chance for someone to get hold on it. Before the game, there was talk of him in this thread about being next to whatever trophy that we win and thankfully so, he proved it again tonight, idiot. When they lifted the trophy for first time it, he basically ruined it. They weren't organised at all. Blocking Terry and Lamps from the main camera. I hated it tbh. Wanted a perfect pic of that, but they ruined everything for me.

To date, only a single player lifted the UCL trophy to my taste, and that's Steven Gerrard back in '05. That was awesome! Best trophy lifting!

From Twitter:
"Worst trophy lifting I've ever seen. How did they manage to ruin that..." -Joey Barton, QPR captain

"Ive never seen a captain struggle to get to the front of his players to lift a trophy like that before!!" -Stuart Broad, England cricketer


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats to Chelsea.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Abk92 said:


> Bosingwa's face was all over the trophy! Guy seems to be obsessed with trophies. He wouldn't give a chance for someone to get hold on it. Before the game, there was talk of him in this thread about being next to whatever trophy that we win and thankfully so, he proved it again tonight, idiot. When they lifted the trophy for first time it, he basically ruined it. They weren't organised at all. Blocking Terry and Lamps from the main camera. I hated it tbh. Wanted a perfect pic of that, but they ruined everything for me.
> *
> To date, only a single player lifted the UCL trophy to my taste, and that's Steven Gerrard back in '05. That was awesome! Best trophy lifting!*
> 
> ...












we don't always win trophies but when we do, we do it right :stevie


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Christ, just woke up and have a brutal, brutal post Chelsea win hangover. 

Still can't quite believe that happened though, on penalities at that. It has gone from what could have easily been our worst season in well over a decade to undoubtedly the best. Plaudits to all the players, they were a true credit to themselves last night. Delighted that some of the old guard in particular get the medal they really should have.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Arsenal will win it. Not sure when, but they'll win it.
> 
> Now that we've won it, I don't mind you getting it soon  (though I did back you to win it in 2006, true story)


We have a terrible record in the CL. For a club as Arsenal, we have under-performed in the biggest stage. I don't think we have the steel to win it. As great a manager Wenger is, he doesn't have the best record in KO competitions. He lost the Cup Winner's Cup Final with Monaco; then the UEFA Cup final with us in 1999 as well as the dreaded final against Barca in 2006. You really have to question his tactical know-hows in cup competitions.

What Chelsea showed yesterday: you don't need to do anything fanciful but play with your heart's out and defend like a rock. Those are two things you can't associate with Arsenal.

Now that you've won the biggest of them all, I think we won't have much of a say in the PL next season, as it seems to be a three-horse race. Chelsea will be more of an attractive destination for the elite now over both Manchester clubs due to the European glory as well as being a London club.

We might as well go all-out in the CL and try to win it next season. But as it stands, it looks gloomy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Congratulations to Joel, redeadening and every other Chelsea fan I've ever had a conversation with on this forum. You should be pround guys, you can finally say you've won the biggest trophy in club football. Painful that it was against us, but it wouldn't be fair for Drogba to leave Chelsea without winning it.
> On a side note, I now understand how EGame and Seb felt after the Barca/Chelsea games


I feel like that after most games Barcelona lose, because they're usually after having dominated, the Madrid game a few weeks ago being an exception. Barcelona will be back next season though, and hopefully Pep gets a victorious farewell in the copa final next week.

About Robben, even though his corners were poor and his finishing wasn't great (how many times did Cole throw himself in the way of his attempts, he also hit the bar after a great reaction save from Cech), he was heavily involved in basically every move Bayern created, and if he scored the penalty, and Gomez wasn't a prat and he put away a couple of chances he had, we would all be lauding him, because Bayern really did dominate and had so many chances. Fine margins :robben


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> Bosingwa's face was all over the trophy! Guy seems to be obsessed with trophies. He wouldn't give a chance for someone to get hold on it. Before the game, there was talk of him in this thread about being next to whatever trophy that we win and thankfully so, he proved it again tonight, idiot. When they lifted the trophy for first time it, he basically ruined it. They weren't organised at all. Blocking Terry and Lamps from the main camera. I hated it tbh. Wanted a perfect pic of that, but they ruined everything for me.
> 
> To date, only a single player lifted the UCL trophy to my taste, and that's Steven Gerrard back in '05. That was awesome! Best trophy lifting!
> 
> ...


Yeah it was really odd. Slightly ruined the moment, as all you see now is pictures of that unibrow everywhere. It was a bit cringeworthy watching him forcing his way past the players also when they posed on the pitch with the trophy.



Joey barton summed it up best: _*Joseph Barton* ‏@*Joey7Barton* _ _Will all the subs and fringe players please leave the trophy alone! Let the chaps lift it. Happy for Lampard and co._


Lampard barely got to hold it last night, same for cech.





Rush said:


> we don't always win trophies but when we do, we do it right :stevie


Yeah thats an iconic trophy lift to be fair, its always shown in video packages. That trophy presentation was done on the pitch on a podium though right? Probably why they dont look so cramped and trying to hog the trophy unlike last night.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Robben Big game chokes

Not a big game player as many people say.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Congratulations Chelsea. Only Spuds could lose on a day when they're not playing lol 

So... Does this mean Chelsea are the biggest London team?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You form your opinions from articles on Goal? :lmao


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seb said:


> You form your opinions from articles on Goal? :lmao


No i don´t, i am not saying say he is a big game flop but he is clearly not the big game player as many people say he is.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats chelsea.

Immense performance. Cashley is easily the top LB in the world.


Unfortunatley i think City will win it next year, hope im wrong tho. An all manchester final with United winning would be glorious, please football gods !!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You literally just said he was a big game flop (not a big game player) in your last post and sourced a Goal article.

:busquets

Robben is one of the best around, regardless of not finding the net last night. Had a very good tournament up to this point.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> Congratulations Chelsea. Only Spuds could lose on a day when they're not playing lol
> 
> So... Does this mean Chelsea are the biggest London team?




I don't know. Arsenal keep winning that prestigious top 4 trophy.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seb said:


> You literally just said he was a big game flop (not a big game player) in your last post and sourced a Goal article.
> 
> :busquets


I mean he bring into big games but not consistently as many people say.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

5th-Horseman said:


> I don't know. Arsenal keep winning that prestigious top 4 trophy.


 17 years in a row now. :troll


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think chelsea are the biggest london club after they won the champions league.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Except that's not what you said :busquets

ique2 

I just looked at the article, where besides the obvious games against Chelsea and Dortmund in the past weeks, they can only cite a Liverpool/Chelsea game where he missed a penalty in a shoot out (Lahm missed one against Madrid, Ronaldo in the same game, Schweini last night too, I guess they're flops too), and the World Cup final because he missed 1 chance in a game in which Spain totally dominated. Typical Goal trash, when all they had to do was write an article entitled something like "Robbens Nightmare Month".


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Abk92 said:


> Bosingwa's face was all over the trophy! Guy seems to be obsessed with trophies. He wouldn't give a chance for someone to get hold on it. Before the game, there was talk of him in this thread about being next to whatever trophy that we win and thankfully so, he proved it again tonight, idiot. When they lifted the trophy for first time it, he basically ruined it. They weren't organised at all. Blocking Terry and Lamps from the main camera. I hated it tbh. Wanted a perfect pic of that, but they ruined everything for me.
> 
> To date, only a single player lifted the UCL trophy to my taste, and that's Steven Gerrard back in '05. That was awesome! Best trophy lifting!
> 
> ...


Maybe the players were thinking, why should we let a man who didn't even contribute to the final and nearly cost us the chance of getting to the final by getting sent off against Barca have proper hold of a trophy that quit frankly he doesn't even fucking deserve. Terry once again proved how pathetic he was last night by even being anywhere near the celebrations.

I bet Bayern wish that slow, useless, tortoise had played. Might just have been a different story.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Can't see John Terry playing making a difference. Cahill & Luiz weren't caught suspect by pace, Gomez isn't a explosive striker, and most of Bayern's attack came from the wings. Would of caused no problems for Terry.

The scoreline would of probably remained the same. However, he would of wanted to take a penalty, and knowing his luck, fluff it.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm just glad he didn't get his moment with the trophy. I was actually hoping that Drogba was going to sprint past everyone and get the first grab. Would have been an awesome spectacle.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The class of 2012 trophy winners.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oliver-94 said:


> Congratulations Chelsea. Only Spuds could lose on a day when they're not playing lol
> 
> So... Does this mean Chelsea are the biggest London team?


I wouldn't say that. You still have 9 more league titles than us.

But I think in a season where we could have lost our status as the best London club in current terms, it turns out we just pretty much solidified it for quite a few years.

This trophy casts a massive shadow on our London rivals. No doubt. For the first time, we have something no other team in London has.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:terry


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Joel said:


> I wouldn't say that. You still have 9 more league titles than us.
> 
> But I think in a season where we could have lost our status as the best London club in current terms, it turns out we just pretty much solidified it for quite a few years.
> 
> This trophy casts a massive shadow on our London rivals. No doubt. For the first time, we have something no other team in London has.


 Well this is how I think it is. You're the biggest club in London in terms of European success. Anyway, I think you really deserved this UCL contrary to what some critics have said (e.g. dull and defensive football = anti-football). It was a mixture of good defending and attacking (attack against Valencia and Napoli and defend against Barca and Munich) that won you the trophy. You showed City how to beat Napoli, showed Utd how to beat Benfica, showed the world how to beat Barcelona and showed London how to win the UCL.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> :terry


This is great, but I don't think the Obama one is accurate.

ANTON FERDINAND, YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE! :terry:



Oliver-94 said:


> Well this is how I think it is. You're the biggest club in London in terms of European success. Anyway, I think you really deserved this UCL contrary to what some critics have said (e.g. dull and defensive football = anti-football). It was a mixture of good defending and attacking (attack against Valencia and Napoli and defend against Barca and Munich) that won you the trophy. *You showed City how to beat Napoli, showed Utd how to beat Benfica, showed the world how to beat Barcelona and showed London how to win the UCL.*


I like this. I will not argue it :cashley

Any Chelsea fans on here heading to the parade?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

pretty amazing Cahill last season was playing for Bolton in regulation zone now hes aa FA Cup and Champions League champion


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Had West ham win, Chelsea draw and 3 horses to win yesterday which would of payed me back nearly £2000, one of the horses lost so Drogbas goal was bitter sweet for me. Was happy for Chelsea though and my love for Drog got even bigger!

Cashley showed he's one of the best left backs in the world last night, although I'd blame him for the goal.
An England back for of ? Terry Cahill Cole would do for me, its just a shame ? will be Glen f'ckin Johsnon


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It saddens me that Ashley Cole has to get old. Him and Drogba deserve to drink from the fountain of youth. Just two amazing players. Both relish big games.

As good as Cole is, Lahm is every bit as good. What a player he is. Didn't deserve to lose yesterday.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cole was trying to mark both Gomez and Muller because Luiz was just standing there being useless. He went for Gomez (Luiz's man), who's the bigger aerial threat and was in a better position, and the ball then fell to Muller somehow forced a header in.

Everyone lauded Cafu and Roberto Carlos (and rightly so) for being the revolutionary full-backs, before then it wasn't the standard to bomb up and down the pitch like they did. Cole is a better player than Roberto Carlos ever was, not quite as great going forward (very good, but Carlos was better), but he's comfortably a better defender. Best LB ever? Hard to argue otherwise, and he's been the best in the world for years.

Lahm is also peerless in his position amongst active players. Alves is the next best and he's a long way back.

Whilst I don't rate Luiz, one player who has really proved me wrong is Gary Cahill. Looked very average for Bolton earlier this season but has really turned it around and has been great at Chelsea. Would have no qualms about seeing him in an England shirt, rather him than Terry, though I suspect both will play.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Robben: Everyone hates me now.










Robben: It was suppose to be the summer of Robben!










Robben: Don't even say anything. You were fucking shit too!










Muller: I would have shot that way and scored, because I'm German.










Lahm: Fucking Dutch cunt.










Muller: We had a team full of Germans and we let the Dutch guy take it!










Hoeness: Hitler would not have allowed this shit!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

People saying Gomez is shit? edro The best poacher in the world. 

He was awful last night though, funny how Bayern can't seem to score if Gomez isn't playing well. Seems familiar hmmm 

I feel bad for Robben, the guy is cursed when it comes to final game that decides the trophy. His career is going to haunt him so much after he retires.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> The class of 2012 trophy winners.


Racism & Cuntish behaviour ftw 8*D


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I still don't think Di Matteo will get the job.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

where's Terry? 8*D










:terry


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> Cole was trying to mark both Gomez and Muller because Luiz was just standing there being useless. He went for Gomez (Luiz's man), who's the bigger aerial threat and was in a better position, and the ball then fell to Muller somehow forced a header in.
> 
> Everyone lauded Cafu and Roberto Carlos (and rightly so) for being the revolutionary full-backs, before then it wasn't the standard to bomb up and down the pitch like they did. Cole is a better player than Roberto Carlos ever was, not quite as great going forward (very good, but Carlos was better), but he's comfortably a better defender. Best LB ever? Hard to argue otherwise, and he's been the best in the world for years.
> 
> ...


Cole is no doubt top 3 ever imo, but number one is definitely Paolo Maldini for me( he played the majority of his career as a LB).


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Can't believe I forgot about the GOAT, Maldini fpalm

I'll tell you someone who never gets enough credit, Lizarazu.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

united_07 said:


> where's Terry? 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every pic I see of Chelsea with the European Cup fucking Bosingwa's mug is everywhere, it would be like Arsenal winning the League and Jenkinson monopolizing the Title.

Where is big man in all of these pics?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Every pic I see of Chelsea with the European Cup fucking Bosingwa's mug is everywhere, it would be like Arsenal winning the League and Jenkinson monopolizing the Title.
> 
> Where is big man in all of these pics?


it was the same in 1999 with david may


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> Can't believe I forgot about the GOAT, Maldini fpalm
> 
> I'll tell you someone who never gets enough credit, Lizarazu.


I couldn't agree more about Lizarazu, loved that man.
Come to think of it, Italy has given the world the best CB ever( Nesta, imo) Maldini(LB) and numerous others. I don't think there's a nation that produced more class defenders than them honestly.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I couldn't agree more about Lizarazu, loved that man.
> Come to think of it, Italy has given the world the best CB ever( Nesta, imo) Maldini(LB) and numerous others. I don't think there's a nation that produced more class defenders than them honestly.


Not sure about Nesta being better than Moore or Baresi, let alone Beckenbauer. I wouldn't say Nesta was better than Cannavaro either. You're right about Italy producing the most class defenders though, no doubt about that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Baresi is rated higher than Nesta. But he was Italian so your point is still valid 

Could argue Zoff is the GOAT goalkeeper as well.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> Not sure about Nesta being better than Moore or Baresi, let alone Beckenbauer. I wouldn't say Nesta was better than Cannavaro either. You're right about Italy producing the most class defenders though, no doubt about that.


My apologies,I wasn't really clear with my post, I meant that Nesta was the best defender I've ever seen personally play. Can't form an opinion on Baresi or Franz because I personally didn't see them play and thus I can't have a clear opinion on them based just on reading and watching tapes. Honestly I've never seen a defender with more elegance, more class than Alessandro Nesta. Cannavaro isn't even close to him, imo of course.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nesta is a class defender, one of the best defenders ever and he is better than cannavaro imo.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah; think I'd take Nesta over Cannavaro too. Would be close for me, though.

Bosingwa played pretty well last night, so I'm okay with seeing his face 8*D


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

This is Nesta at 35 years old. Class.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I think John Obi Mikel just became my favourite ever player.


:jay2

Fucking Gomez & BIG GAME Robben.



Calvin Klein said:


>


Bosingwa at the forefront. That's just embarrassing.

Team with Bosingwa, Kalou, & Mikel (and Meireles & Malouda) win the Champions League. The footballing Gods are the biggest trolls ever.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> This is Nesta at 35 years old. Class.


This is one of the best sliding tackles i ever seen in my lifetime.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Robben: Everyone hates me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I wonder what will become of Drogba now? 

Even if he is 34 years old the guy is still useful for any team in the world. He would be an amazing sub for any team, not to mention his gem trait of amplifying his skills during big games. I'm happy for the guy, it's ridiculous how much he terrorized Barca and Bayern in the past month. He can still terrorize any defence when he feels like it.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

G8 World leaders watch Chelsea defeat Bayern Munich on penalties.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Glad to see the bitterness is still strong from some people, makes it even sweeter although I think it has been a minority. A lot of very decent fans on here. Just getting some ciders out for the parade where hopefully it'll finally sink in!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Gomez completly bottled it last night, for a guy who has had such a great season he didn't look like scoring all night.

Felt sorry for schweinsteiger missing that pen , he absolutley ran that game from center midfield.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

obama happy that chelsea won game 1 of the 7 game playoff series obviously

or maybe he's happy they won the world series of sooorrcaarr


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

dat Drogba heart.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Damn Muller, nice girl you have there. And did Gomez even play? He was invisible.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Quasi Juice said:


> Damn Muller, nice girl you have there. And did Gomez even play? He was invisible.


what the fuck are you on about? he was far from invisible. He was far from good but he was in everything...


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

So much celery!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Rush said:


> what the fuck are you on about? he was far from invisible. He was far from good but he was in everything...


This is probably the moment I mention I was on my 10th beer when the match started and didn't pay attention most of the time 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

God™ said:


> dat Drogba heart.


Pretty class act lol. 

I was pretty taken back when I saw that. It was pretty great to see Drogba not only do a solo celebration with the fans in attendance but also to hug all the Bayern players and show respect. I guess the guy has had so many terrible experiences in the CL in all his years at Chelsea that he knows how to feel sympathetic towards his opponents. 

What a fantastic way to end off his time at Chelsea though, a fairytale ending. He was just clutch through and through.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol Gigi rubbing it in Spurs and Modric's face. Brutal!


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

lol @ the presenters trolling Spurs.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

One day after Chelsea win the champions league, Torres is moaning, looks like he wants to leave


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol anyone watching the parade on the BBC? So many bitter fans writing in, incredible


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Watching on Chelsea TV. It's free or something today (I don't usually get it anyway). So glad I forced myself to watch every second of the Final, even when I just didn't want to watch the penalties


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Bosingwa attention whoring at the front of the bus. Please get rid of this guy, Roman.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Wish I was there throwing celery in happiness at Bosingwa, Malouda, Ferreira and co. :terry 

:terry is singing

He may be crap on the pitch most of the time, but Mikel looks like a really cool guy off the pitch.

Happy Birthday SUPER CECH!


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Gordon Bennett Cole and Terry singing is hilarious.

WHAT THE FUCK KALOU!

The singing is brilliant.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow! What a birthday!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

WE WANT YOU TO STAY! WE WANT YOU TO STAAAAAAY! DIDIER DROGBA WE WANT YOU TO STAY! Touching stuff


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Torres can't sing to save his life :lmao


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Luiz is a fuckin lunatic!!! :lmao


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

David Luiz's rendition of "Blue is the Colour" is laughably bad.

"I'm so tired" hahaha


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

lol Bertrand. He's like a little kid.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

"I play no more games" :lmao :lmao :lmao
Bertrand all shy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh my Lord, trolling Spurs again :lol

This is immense.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Spurs gettin BURNED!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

LOL Spurs. Good for :arry. Incredible scenes.

Roman should just announce right now that RDM gets the job full time, and should offer the Drogs a contract.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Roman should just announce right now that RDM gets the job full time, and should offer the Drogs a contract.


We need to move on. Drogba has achieved everything he can as a Chelsea player. It's time to let go.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

:troll SPURS!


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

after my daughter being born, winning last night was one of the happiest moments of my life, ive woke up absolutely hungover and i still cant believe we did it, every single one of them are hero's.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with God. Drogba has done it all with Chelsea and it's time to move on. This might be the most spectacular way to see off ones club and Drogba deserves to go out on a high.




EGame said:


> I wonder what will become of Drogba now?
> 
> Even if he is 34 years old the guy is still useful for any team in the world. He would be an amazing sub for any team, not to mention his gem trait of amplifying his skills during big games. I'm happy for the guy, it's ridiculous how much he terrorized Barca and Bayern in the past month. He can still terrorize any defence when he feels like it.


I hear this certain club called Arsenal could still make use of him.:cool2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> I agree with God. Drogba has done it all with Chelsea and it's time to move on. This might be the most spectacular way to see off ones club and Drogba deserves to go out on a high.


At first I was like; yeah, I kind of agree.




Razor King said:


> I hear this certain club called Arsenal could still make use of him.:cool2


And then I was like; gtfo.

Drogba would never do that though. If he leaves it won't be to another club in England. And certainly not another club in London. Would be nice for him to return to Marseille.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Not ashamed to say I shed a tear watching a couple of these recaps of our season thinking about some of those Chelsea legends on their way out, what a way to finish though and after our season looked like it was over when AVB was sacked. Sends chills up the spine. I said it before, this PL season was already the best ever (not for Chelsea of course) but us winning a cup double has topped it all off. I don't think I will ever enjoy a season of football this much. So happy


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Drogba to MLS, plz.

Maybe he'd fancy life in New York, Chicago, or Los Angeles.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

DocBlue said:


> Not ashamed to say I shed a tear watching a couple of these recaps of our season thinking about some of those Chelsea legends on their way out, what a way to finish though and after our season looked like it was over when AVB was sacked. Sends chills up the spine. I said it before, this PL season was already the best ever (not for Chelsea of course) but us winning a cup double has topped it all off. I don't think I will ever enjoy a season of football this much. So happy


ive watch the drogba pen over and over since ive woke up, not ashamed to say its made me well up with happiness, filled with pride watching the parade aswell.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Joel said:


> Robben: Everyone hates me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol those captions work perfectly. Poor Robben, it was supposed to be his Summer dammit! Maybe a summer of runner up medals instead....

Also no **** but Gomez is a darn handsome man. Looks like a Hollywood version of a European gangster.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> At first I was like; yeah, I kind of agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was more of a wishful thinking. :terry

Drogba would never do it and I don't think Wenger would approach him either. I think Drogba should go to Juventus on a short-term deal. They need a striker just like him and I think Drogba has one more season left in him at the top flight.

MLS or China looks likely though.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Wenger buying a 34 year old? That'll be the day...


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I thought it would of been cooler if a captian said I wish I were batman! Lame jokes make me chuckle!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

:lmao Cheeky Letlive


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> lol those captions work perfectly. Poor Robben, it was supposed to be his Summer dammit! Maybe a summer of runner up medals instead....
> 
> Also no **** but Gomez is a darn handsome man. Looks like a Hollywood version of a European gangster.


No sign of Bastian anywhere. Poor Schweini, real feel bad for him.

Hopefully a Euro's winners medal with Germany in the summer should cheer the boy up though. Same for Lahm, Neuer and Gomez


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Drogba and Henry partnership in the MLS will be classic


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What is Schweinsteiger may never die, but rises again harder and stronger.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Last night was England vs Germany, everybody in Soarpoint Leicester was rooting for Chelsea, unbelievable scenes when Drogba scored the winning penalty Jeff. Also mental reactions to Cech's penalty saves and Drogba's BULLET header. Drogba is the machine. Well done Chelsea, very happy for Joel, Redeadening and all the other blues on here. Regardless of possession, chances and other irrelevant bollocks, nobody can ever take that victory away from Chelseas players, management or fans. Di Matteo deserves the Chelsea job, ridiculous if he doesn't get it now.

Good too see Cashley preparing for Euro 2012 with a typical world class performance, obviously has plans on making the team of the tournament again. Has there ever been a better left back (based on defensive ability) than Cole? Maybe Maldini is on the same level, can't think of many others. Also pleased for Coles' partner in crime Plastic Bertrand, any poor sod who had to endure the Glenn Roeder Norwich years deserves a bloody medal!

Glad that smug prick Neuer was on the losing side, he really doesn't help to deter people from making that arrogant German stereotype. Gomez was the absolute drizzling shits, has there ever been a worse centre forward performance in the history of football? Possibly hyperbole but not far off the truth. Unlucky Bayern, your time will come again soon.

As a side point, lol at JT parading around the pitch and stands in full chelsea kit, ha ha ha!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> Last night was England vs Germany, everybody in Soarpoint Leicester was rooting for Chelsea, unbelievable scenes when Drogba scored the winning penalty Jeff. Also mental reactions to Cech's penalty saves and Drogba's BULLET header. Drogba is the machine. Well done Chelsea, very happy for Joel, Redeadening and all the other blues on here. Regardless of possession, chances and other irrelevant bollocks, nobody can ever take that victory away from Chelseas players, management or fans. Di Matteo deserves the Chelsea job, ridiculous if he doesn't get it now.
> 
> Good too see Cashley preparing for Euro 2012 with a typical world class performance, obviously has plans on making the team of the tournament again. Has there ever been a better left back (based on defensive ability) than Cole? Maybe Maldini is on the same level, can't think of many others. Also pleased for Coles' partner in crime Plastic Bertrand, any poor sod who had to endure the Glenn Roeder Norwich years deserves a bloody medal!
> 
> ...


:lmao
Agree re: RDM getting the job. I said it after the Napoli game and glad to see he is being strongly considered although he should have the job tied down already


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

RDM should get the job, and after all, Abrahmovich has been trying to find a manager to win them the Champions League. That's why he sacked Ancelotti last year. It makes no sense to sack one who's just done what he's wanted all along with one of the, if not arguably the worst Chelsea side since he bought the club.

If RDM was a big name he'd have it in the bag.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats Chelsea. Funny to see Spurs miss out on Champions League footy next season, enjoy Thursday Nights lol. I hope Ribery is fine, don't want to see him miss out on The Euros.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Fair play to Chelsea, I really didn't think they would do it but they pulled it out the bag

You'd think RDM would have the job tied up but I have a really strong suspicion that he won't get the job and Abrahmovich will go for a big name. But luckily for RDM he will have a long list of offers after turning Chelsea around so quickly


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

RDM is a big name now

He will stay


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

What's Drogba's status as of now? I'm not following every detail but last I heard there was only Shanghai as an option.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Not sure what clubs are after him. But the Chelsea board will sit down and talk to him this week.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We've been linked with him.

But he's over 30 and free, so he's going to Milan if he leaves.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

In an ideal world THE DROG would finish his career at Chelsea.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't get the problem if he wants to stay. Money? I don't think so, the only reason I can think of is the 2 years contract he wants. Drogba is a Chelsea icon, he needs to end his career there and they should do everything to sign him.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Apparently Cech watched every penalty kick Bayern has taken since 2007 on the flight to Germany. No wonder he guessed right every time.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^WOW amazing


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

God™ said:


> Apparently Cech watched every penalty kick Bayern has taken since 2007 on the flight to Germany. No wonder he guessed right every time.


Should have just did what Lehmann did and get your scouts to write a cheat sheet out.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

By the way everyone is talking about Robben, and the missed penalties by Bayern, but how shit was the coach? He needs to get criticized more for his shit sub, taking off Muller and putting on another defender. By doing this they took away the pressing that allowed them to dominate most of the game. Sub comes on, all of a sudden defense and midfield are allowed to pass and Chelsea score


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What kind of shit logic is that?

No. van Buyten was sent in to defend the goal for the final six minutes. The fact that it didn't happen is not down to the Coach. Bayern Munich were extremely unlucky to lose the match. It wasn't bad tactics.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Except trying to defend the final 6 minutes was dumb considering how the game was going and factoring in the possibility of extra time, it was a stupid mistake IMO, and I was saying so at the time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not really. chelsea were always going to attack from then on, and with a suspect defence it was the right way to go.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> not really. chelsea were always going to attack from then on, and with a suspect defence it was the right way to go.


Or you could exploit Chelsea's attacking and score another.

Muller being taken off was the most surprising part. You don't sit on a lead and make such a drastic tactial change, not when you're dominating like you are and with the possibility of extra time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

cmon, 6 mins to go and chelsea haven't looked like doing a thing, adding in another defender isnt a bad move at all.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you could, but honestly, how often does that happen? robben didnt look on his game, neither did ribery, gomez was absolute dogshit and muller outside of the goal wasnt much better than gomez. bayern may have attacked lots, but they didnt create many chances. plus they were tiring, i cant remember if torres had been brought on at this point, so van buyten was the right move. it was at a corner dont forget, so even taking out the defender probably wouldnt have made a difference.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Did you guys not watch the game at all? Robben had like two chances to score after Bayern's goal and before Chelsea's. He didn't score. Nobody could find the net for Bayern. Except Muller. He wanted it desperately.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Muller wasn't much better than Gomez? What the fuck? He was their best attacking player by a MILE. Taking him off was retarded.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i must have missed the part where cech had to do anything for basically 80 minutes


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Bayern need to do some work on corners, I mean they had like 20 and I don't remember a chance being created from any of them.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> What kind of shit logic is that?
> 
> No. van Buyten was sent in to defend the goal for the final six minutes. The fact that it didn't happen is not down to the Coach. Bayern Munich were extremely unlucky to lose the match. It wasn't bad tactics.


Look, in Football Manager putting on another defender probably works and is logical. But Bayern's tactic is high pressing and dominating play. Muller is a fast mofo, he runs at defenders/midfielders and puts them under pressure. The moment Van Buyten was put on Bayern went into scared defensive mode, and you could tell because suddenly Robben and Ribery backed off from the defenders and walked backwards when Chelsea had the ball. It resulted in a goal. Straight out of Johan Cruyff's playbook; when you're up with 10+ minutes to go, offense is your best defense if your team is good enough to pull it off. Olic would have been a better sub than Van Buyten, if you tell Olic to chase every freaking ball.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bayern had loads of chances, it's just Cole and Cahill threw themselves in the way of half of them and the other half Gomez put into the stands.

Didn't seem like a bad substitution with a 1-0 lead and less than 10 minutes to go, don't forget Van Buyten also had an open goal to put the ball in to off an Olic cut back in extra time but fucked it up and didn't even go for it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Quasi Juice said:


> Look, in Football Manager putting on another defender probably works and is logical. But Bayern's tactic is high pressing and dominating play. Muller is a fast mofo, he runs at defenders/midfielders and puts them under pressure. The moment Van Buyten was put on Bayern went into scared defensive mode, and you could tell because *suddenly Robben and Ribery backed off from the defenders and walked backwards when Chelsea had the ball. It resulted in a goal.* Straight out of Johan Cruyff's playbook; when you're up with 10+ minutes to go, offense is your best defense if your team is good enough to pull it off. Olic would have been a better sub than Van Buyten, if you tell Olic to chase every freaking ball.


goal was from a corner, chelsea had absolutely nothing in open play. Torres looked their best chance of a goal by far when he came on the field. Thats deplorable.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Quasi Juice said:


> Look, in Football Manager putting on another defender probably works and is logical. But Bayern's tactic is high pressing and dominating play. Muller is a fast mofo, he runs at defenders/midfielders and puts them under pressure. The moment Van Buyten was put on Bayern went into scared defensive mode, and you could tell because suddenly Robben and Ribery backed off from the defenders and walked backwards when Chelsea had the ball. It resulted in a goal. Straight out of Johan Cruyff's playbook; when you're up with 10+ minutes to go, offense is your best defense if your team is good enough to pull it off. Olic would have been a better sub than Van Buyten, if you tell Olic to chase every freaking ball.


Yeah, b/c Chelsea tore Bayern apart when they went into "scared defensive mode".

You're just being silly and stubborn to back your nonsensical earlier post.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

You just think when you are 1-0 up putting on an extra defender is always the best thing to do. It's not.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> You just think when you are 1-0 up putting on an extra defender is always the best thing to do. It's not.


I agree that is a generally negative and naive tactic to take an attacker off for a defender at 1-0 up, but I don't think this was the problem, Bayern had the chances to finish the game off after the sub, Chelsea only had one real chance from a corner. There's no guarantee that Bayern would have converted more chances with Muller on the pitch while it's unlikely that Muller would have been marking Drogba on corners. I think it's a case of coincidence more than anything, the defensive sub didn't really invite much pressure.

That sub reminds me of the Norwich vs Birmingham play off final in 2002, we went 1-0 up right at the start of extra time, Iwan Roberts scored with a bullet header and we were starting to control the game. So what does Nigel Worthington do? Takes our most creative player Paul McVeigh off the pitch and replaces him with Daryl fucking Sutch, the slow perrenial under achieving right back. Low and behold, Birmingham start to attack relentlessly, Greeno makes a world class point blank save from Horsfield but isn't able to stop a similar effort minutes later. The games goes to penalties, Sutch misses his and we lose the shootout 4-2. Possibly the worst tactical substitution of all time, ended up inviting pressure instead of absorbing it. Worthington never learned from that shit which was a staple of his season in the premier league with us in 04/05, any home game that we were leading after half an hour with the slightest lead we'd sit back on the eighteen yard box, if we coped until the second half you could be sure that another defendeer would be thrown on.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Defensive substitutions were one of AVB's biggest problems in league matches. We would be up by a goal, controlling a match and he would make a needless late defensive sub. Just about every time he did this the momentum would change and the opposition would end up scoring. At the time we were playing that ridiculous high line which made it even more difficult to defend wave after wave of attack.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

That was the main thing with AVB's tactics that really pissed me off. We never had the players to play a high line. When your most pacy defender (when Bosingwa wasn't on) was David Luiz and you lump him with Terry (who has the pace of an ocean liner), Ivanovich and Cole it was blatently obvious that we were going to get ripped apart by anyone with speed or acceleration. The fact it totally exasperated Luiz's tendency to make stupid errors was as much AVB's fault as Luiz's. I don't think he would have made as many mistakes if he hadn't of had to A.Peg it back because Terry was too slow to play by the half way line B. Be forced to play the ball very quickly due to attackers being nearer because of the high line. I realise it was always going to take time to change the system, but changing the system wholesale when we obviously did not have the requsite players to do so was one of the bigger errors of the AVB part of the season (and by no means the only one(.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, all of that sounds like recipe for disaster. Not suprising that he lost the dressing room with that kind of tactical naivety, being younger than a large fraction of your squad is a bad enough start, but you at least need to gain their respect by making intelligent decisions!

Another 'good one' that I can remember was Fergie taking off Ryan Giggs near the end of a United vs Arsenal match that was even at 1-1, I think it was in 06-07? Anyway, Giggs comes off to be replaced by Gabriel Heinze who goes to left back, forcing Evra to play left midfield. 

Arsenal scored their two goals late on to win the match due to negative tactics, both coming from the exposure of deep lying full backs. Evra failed to pick up Eboue on the overlap leading to a cross which Henry scored the winner from, bad substitution, match ended 2-1 to Arsenal. Stupid tactics.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Whilst the sub didn't directly impact the game perhaps, it certainly didn't help because Tymo had to move a position further up the pitch and the attackers had to change their way of thinking, in such an important intense game. I'm just trying to point out that there were several things that went wrong on Bayern's side, and I feel Robben is getting a lot of the blame and all of a sudden he's over the hill or overrated etc. Ribery and Kroos were bad, truly bad. At least Robben tried to win the game, he was involved in basically every important attack and 90% of the time Robben would have scored the chances he created. Next time he's in a final he shouldn't put so much pressure on himself to perform because he became predictable, and sloppy with his shooting.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Just wait until Capello gets the Chelsea job, he'll be playing 4-4-2 every week with a target man like Dzeko up-front ique2

Kroos and Ribery bad? Lmao, they were both raping the entire game. Kroos was running the game from midfield, put Gomez through on goal twice and put in a superb cross for Muller's goal, a bigger influence than Schweinsteiger like he was in both Madrid games, and Ribery was making Bosingwa look foolish and was involved in plenty of good attacking play, Bayern had something like 30 chances on goal, he also won the penalty. The only player who was terrible for Bayern was Gomez, even if Robben deserves a lot of stick for wasting so many chances and missing the penalty.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

You can argue Ribery, but Kroos I found sloppy at times. If you look up player ratings for the final it's all over the board, Guardian gives Robben a 9 for example and Kroos a 6, then another website gives Robben a 6.5 and Kroos a 7. Most reviewers give Schweinsteiger the best score between Kroos and him, although The Sun gives Schwein a 6. Hard game to review that's for sure.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree with Seb, every Bayern player put in _at least_ a 6/10 if not a 7/10 performance in that final, apart from Gomez who I'll give a generous 4/10, he kept trying despite fucking up his chances, worked hardish and score his penalty, but really he was dire, Kieron Dyer.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't look at newspaper ratings, I watch the game and form my own opinion. I'm not surprised you thought Kroos and Ribery were "bad, truly bad", wasn't it you that said you didn't realise Gomez was on the pitch? ique2

Kroos was brilliant, Schweinsteiger had a great game as well, they both absolutely dominated the midfield, Mikel and Lampard could barely get a hold of the ball and Mata was reduced to a nothing role for the whole game rivalled only in recent times by Hernandez in 2011. If Drogba doesn't score that goal from Chelsea's only chance in the game, all those newspapers would be giving them 9/10's and this would be remembered as the most one-sided final in history.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Just wait until Capello gets the Chelsea job, he'll be playing 4-4-2 every week with a target man like Dzeko up-front ique2


:kobe2

Robben should come back home now. I know he just signed a new contract, but fuck it. You belong at Chelsea!

Just thinking, Paulo Ferreira has two CL medals :| Some great players don't have one, but Paulo... That guy has two!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Gomez should have taken the penalty in extra time. Doesn't matter how badly he's playing he always just motors on regardless and remains cool as ice. 

Robben receiving a 9 rating from the Guardian is strange. On the one hand he was by far the most inventive player on the pitch and played some exceptional passes. On the other hand, he took about ten identical corners that were mostly hopeless and his shooting was poor.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I was screaming at the TV for Gomez to take that penalty.

I was also screaming for Kroos to take the corners.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Did someone say Kroos and Ribery were bad ? :lmao
Kroos put on a world class performance, he run the game and compared to Chelsea's midfielders he looked like Zinedine Zidane honestly. Ribery was embarassing Bosingwa for a large portion of the game, won the penalty, lots of great runs, etc.
Kroos 8-9/10 Ribery 7-8/10.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I rate Kroos highly. He wasn't good. He looked overwhelmed by the occasion. Barely needed to do anything he normally does very well as Chelsea offered little to nothing. Didn't change his game up to play them. He conceded possession too much in the final 3rd when it really mattered. Not sure why anyone would rank him 8 or above out of 10.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Joel said:


> :kobe2
> 
> Robben should come back home now. I know he just signed a new contract, but fuck it. You belong at Chelsea!
> 
> Just thinking, Paulo Ferreira has two CL medals :| Some great players don't have one, but Paulo... That guy has two!


So does Bosingwa! but honestly im a massive fan of paulo hes been a great servant to the club and can still put in a good shift like at benfica in the quarters. Bosingwas trophy hogging on the other hand annoyed the fuck out of me.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Paulo has been a great pro for us. Hasn't been at his best for years now but always been a top servant for the club when called upon. Can't recall people many saying a bad word against him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ronsterno1 said:


> So does Bosingwa! but honestly im a massive fan of paulo hes been a great servant to the club and can still put in a good shift like at benfica in the quarters. Bosingwas trophy hogging on the other hand annoyed the fuck out of me.


I was disgusted by Bosingwa's behaviour. Everytime I rewatch the trophy lift I cringe a bit because of him. Absolutely ruined it. Can't wait till he is gone.

Paulo is a great guy, but he has had a lot of shockers for us in the past, that's why I brought it up. Done well this season in fairness to him.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Joel said:


> I was disgusted by Bosingwa's behaviour. Everytime I rewatch the trophy lift I cringe a bit because of him. Absolutely ruined it. Can't wait till he is gone.
> 
> Paulo is a great guy, but he has had a lot of shockers for us in the past, that's why I brought it up. Done well this season in fairness to him.


yeh on the night i didnt notice it but ive rewatched the celebrations countless times and he was first up the steps, fucking nearly yanked the trophy off of lamps and terry, was first up on the guardrail with trophy, first back down the steps to the center of the pitch, and then the motherfucker was the first to run the cup over to the fans! I can understand his joy obviously because to be fair hes played alot of footie this year for us but he went too far.

Skysports are reporting Drogba to leave, really hope he stays, although it would be a great note to sign off on my heart wants him to remain with us.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Fair enough Boswinga did act like a tit at the end, but as a Chelsea fan were you not even slightly embarrassed by the behaviour of your captain? I mean you really wanted a clear shot of an absolute buffoon who participated in a celebration of a match he had no involvement in? What next, Germany win the Euros and Terry asks Fifa if he's allowed to lift the trophy still. 

Keane pretty much eliminated Juventus on his own en route to Man Utd's final against Bayern in 99 and he wasn't begging to lift the cup still when he was suspended for the match. When Keane has more class than you, you know you're in trouble.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Meh, Terry's an ass but he was vital in the buildup to the final

for better or worse, he's our leader


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Like when he got sent off against Barca and you went on to win the match? 

Sorry, fucking hate the guy and always will. To me he'll always be the man who looked brilliant when he was next to Carvalho and maintained his reputation through bravery and leadership as opposed to actual world class talent. 

Now Lampard or Drogba lifting the trophy would have been fine.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lampard and Drogba > Terry 

But the fact is, he's the bluest guy we have. Hell, he's probably the only guy to ever come out of our academy. He was vital for Napoli and the 1st leg vs Barca. He fucked up vs Barca.

He may have lost it in the end, but he's John Terry, the Blue. But in terms of the night in Munich, it shoulda gone Drogba, Lampard, Cech, and Cole

I mean I love Cole, but lets not deny why he's actually at Chelsea


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

No-one deserves the medal more than Cole though, for me he was MotM in the final, MotM in the first leg against Barca and class in the second leg, blocked shot off the line against Napoli at 3-1 that i've seen Lampard, Cahill and Drogba all refer to as the biggest moment/turnaround of Chelsea's campaign.

Fuck Terry, he should already have been convicted as a racist anyway (i'm taking the video proof as him being guilty, shoot me) and negated his good work against Barcelona in the first leg by being a thug and screwing over his team in the second leg and then consequently missing the final.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cole REALLY turned things around in the second half of the season, like Cech, Drogba and Cahill

In the start I was actually convinced he was past it

No denying he was man of the match vs Bayern, and absolutely killed it vs Napoli and Barca. Though I'd class both games as more of a team effort with Drogba as the epic leader who grabbed chelsea by the throat and said "lets go"

Hell, even vs Valencia, Drogba's comeback saved us from knockout


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Lampard and Drogba > Terry
> 
> But the fact is, he's the bluest guy we have. Hell, *he's probably the only guy to ever come out of our academy*. He was vital for Napoli and the 1st leg vs Barca. He fucked up vs Barca.
> 
> ...


Bertrand spent a year in the Chelsea Academy. And he started the final :cool2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cech was pretty average for a long time and absolute garbage this season until RDM came in. Unbelievable turnaround though, he looks like one of the best in the world again now. Cech, Cole, Cahill and Drogba were by a long way the best Chelsea players in the final.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Just because your are banned for the final you cant lift the trophy? That was always a fucking stupid rule and for whats hes done for this club over the years no one deservea to lift that trophy more then him, good of uefa to finally see sense and allow players who have gave there all throughout every stage of the competition to be allowed to enjoy the glory because deep down terry was absolutely devasted to not be leading us out, nothing embarrasing about seeing our captain lift the trophy, felt fucking brilliant.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Cech was pretty average for a long time and absolute garbage this season until RDM came in. Unbelievable turnaround though, he looks like one of the best in the world again now. Cech, Cole, Cahill and Drogba were by a long way the best Chelsea players in the final.


I can't believe the Cech turnaround. I was desperate for him to be sold this summer. But as you say, since RDM came in he has been on his game. He played a major role in the FA Cup final, the CL semis and CL final. If he keeps this form up, then Courtois will have a lot of time to gain experience before coming back to the club when Cech is ready to go. Speaking of Courtois, he'll be up against us in the UEFA Super Cup! I hope he is able to play against us anyway.

Cahill was immense in the final. Just everywhere. In the first leg against Barca he was good, but made a few mistakes. But not in the final. Not even a bit of fear in him, which is mad since in the first half of the season he was battling relegation.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Maybe its bias, but when that UEFA Team of the Year comes around at the end of the year, I am picking Cech. He has been incredible this year. I don't know if its the Di Matteo effect, or its because a lot didn't want to perform under Villas-Boas. but Cech is world class again.

Cahill is an amazing story. I don't think anyone expected him to put in performances like we have seen from him. I didn't even really want him at the club back in January, but I'm eating my words happily. This is why its vital to give RDM the job, he's got everyone performing for the club. We were complete garbage at the end of AVB. I honestly still can't believe this season and how we finally won Champions League.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cahill made some AWESOME surging runs in the final. He wanted it, the bastard was hungry and he was running past Bayern like no tomorrow. Ramires woulda been perfect for the game

Anyone catch that great pass from Drogba to Cole in the second half. Honestly after seeing Cole playing his heart out, it woulda been awesome if he got that goal


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Quasi Juice said:


> If you look up player ratings for the final it's all over the board, Guardian gives Robben a 9 for example and Kroos a 6, then another website gives Robben a 6.5 and Kroos a 7. Most reviewers give Schweinsteiger the best score between Kroos and him, although The Sun gives Schwein a 6.


Triffic. Daily Mail gave Ashley Cole a 7 and Lampard an 8 ique2


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Ronsterno1 said:


> Just because your are banned for the final you cant lift the trophy? That was always a fucking stupid rule and for whats hes done for this club *over the years no one deservea to lift that trophy more then him*, good of uefa to finally see sense and allow players who have gave there all throughout every stage of the competition to be allowed to enjoy the glory because deep down terry was absolutely devasted to not be leading us out, nothing embarrasing about seeing our captain lift the trophy, felt fucking brilliant.


Actually I'd say he's one of the luckiest players to ever win the trophy. An amazing career for a player whose reputation has been built by the media. It's not hard to be world class in a world class team (Lescott says hello) and how ironic that Terry was no longer "world class" when a number of those star players for Chelsea started to leave. And how he suddenly looked very mediocre for England when Ferdinand wasn't playing / started his decline.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

People are going to think he's the fucking captain :no:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I can never hate this guy anymore. Our most entertaining player by a mile (off the pitch, at least).

And idk if it was mentioned, but apparently Mikel told BIG GAME :robben that Cech would save his penalty, and knows which way he would shoot before he took the penalty. Mikel won us the trophy :terry.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

How the fuck does Bosingwa get front and centre in every damn trophy pic?

As for the people talking about Terry being in full kit, it wasn't just him. Ramires, Ivanovic and Meireles were all in their Chelsea kits as well. Not that I particularly agree with Terry lifting the cup, but I'd say that was more of a club decision than Terry himself. In the end it didn't really matter considering Bosingwa blocked Lamps and JT in most photos anyway.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't mind Terry being in kit celebrating with the team. I do mind him wanting to lift the trophy. That should always go to the captain of the side that won the game. Being up there with the team, celebrating with the fans is fine, they've all helped to get there but the trophy lift should've had Terry nowhere near it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

we never got to have the Lampard trophy lift which is what I wanted but fuckign Bosingwa was hogging the trophy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

chelsea took terry from west ham's academy when he was a kid.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

a. Muller substitution should NEVER have happened in the Final. You do such things in league games, but not in Finals.

b. Gomez should have taken the penalty. Robben was always going to miss. That's what I felt.

c. John Terry is a disgrace.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> a. Muller substitution should NEVER have happened in the Final. You do such things in league games, but not in Finals.


I agree with the other two, but I'm not sure about this one. When they went 1-0 they had to get Tymoshuck up into midfield as Chelsea went with both Drogba and Torres upfront, and Tymoshuck is not the man to do a marking job. In hindsight, maybe it should have been Kroos to come off. I don't think he's ideal in the #10 role in a game Bayern are dominating so much, as he doesn't look to get on the end of things like Muller does. But at the time, when Muller went off, I doubt they'd be too many people with raised eyebrows.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Razor King said:


> a. Muller substitution should NEVER have happened in the Final. You do such things in league games, but not in Finals.
> 
> b. Gomez should have taken the penalty. Robben was always going to miss. That's what I felt.
> 
> c. John Terry is a disgrace.


:kobe

Bayern defend properly from the corner and don't let Drogba get a clear head on it (seriously, if there is one player you want to be on like glue in that situation its Drogba) then no one would question the substitution at all.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

@ Bananas I did raise my eyebrows. In fact, I actually saw the goal coming. It seemed destiny for Chelsea or whatever you want to name it. I was amongst the few who predicted a Chelsea triumph at Munich. Just felt it...

On the substitution, with 6 minutes to go, I really can't fathom taking off the goalscorer. I wouldn't have done it. In a Final, you have to "see" the goal coming. In hindsight, Kroos should have come off; I agree.

That is the difference between a League game and a Final, or any major KO match. Argentina did the same thing with Riquelme and Crespo in 2006 WC against Germany--when they were 1-0 up with 10 odd minutes left. At the end, Germany won the match on penalties. In a game of such magnitude, unless your team is 2-0 up, you should never consider subbing your goalscorer or the player that actually looks lively enough.

Chelsea was extremely lucky that night because Bayern just didn't want to win. How can you justify 20 poor corners? But Chelsea finished the one chance they got and kept their head down during the Penalty shoot-outs. The manager should have seen that. How many times has this happened--a team dominates but just can't finish and the other team sneaks it? That's why teams have managers. It's their job.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What the hell is up with bosingwa


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Razor King said:


> a. Muller substitution should NEVER have happened in the Final. You do such things in league games, but not in Finals.
> 
> b. Gomez should have taken the penalty. Robben was always going to miss. That's what I felt.
> .


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking at all the pictures of the CL parade and celebrations, seems like THE BOSS scored 14 goals; cleared 14 balls from the line, and is the LEADER of men and Chelsea captain. Le BOSS!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Rush said:


> :kobe
> 
> Bayern defend properly from the corner and don't let Drogba get a clear head on it (seriously, if there is one player you want to be on like glue in that situation its Drogba) then no one would question the substitution at all.


For sure... Nobody would question it. If, IF!

But did it happen?




united_07 said:


>


Cool.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Razor King said:


> For sure... Nobody would question it. If, IF!
> 
> But did it happen


it did. would muller have been marking Drogba? No. Did Bayern have chances to finish even without Muller? Yes. That substitution had little reason for Bayern losing via a penalty shootout


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Razor King said:


> @ Bananas I did raise my eyebrows. In fact, I actually saw the goal coming. It seemed destiny for Chelsea or whatever you want to name it. I was amongst the few who predicted a Chelsea triumph at Munich. Just felt it...
> 
> On the substitution, with 6 minutes to go, I really can't fathom taking off the goalscorer. I wouldn't have done it. In a Final, you have to "see" the goal coming. In hindsight, Kroos should have come off; I agree.
> 
> ...


The goal wasn't coming though, Chelsea weren't in the game at all, they just won a corner and capitalised.

As for Argentina, well their mistake was bringing off Crespo for Julio Cruz instead of Lionel Messi, who was already a class act and would've stretched the game a lot more as well as offering a bigger scoring threat in those 40 minutes (this game was six months before Messi's Clasico hat-trick). Taking off Riquelme though is always a dumb move, he was the absolute key for Argentina for many years and never got the proper plaudits he deserved.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Rush said:


> it did. would muller have been marking Drogba? No. Did Bayern have chances to finish even without Muller? Yes. That substitution had little reason for Bayern losing via a penalty shootout


Errrr... Bayern lost! No point saying they would have lost regardless.




Seb said:


> The goal wasn't coming though, Chelsea weren't in the game at all, *they just won a corner and capitalised.
> *
> As for Argentina, well their mistake was bringing off Crespo for Julio Cruz instead of Lionel Messi, who was already a class act and would've stretched the game a lot more as well as offering a bigger scoring threat in those 40 minutes (this game was six months before Messi's Clasico hat-trick). Taking off Riquelme though is always a dumb move, he was the absolute key for Argentina for many years and never got the proper plaudits he deserved.


Something Bayern couldn't do all game...

I was shocked with the way Maradona treated Riquelme before he retired. Riquelme should have been in the squad in 2010 WC. That was the first signs of Maradona not having a clue of what he was doing.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I had a good idea Maradona wouldn't have a clue from the moment he began management. Same reason why Gazza or Best would never have been good managers either.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So what you're saying is if Muller was there, Chelsea wouldn't have gotten a corner?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ I'd assume that was to me. And, no.

My argument is: In the final of the biggest competition in Club football, you don't sub your goalscorer at 1-0 up. It's not like you're 2-0 up. This isn't a league match.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

and my argument is that the substitution had no bearing on conceeding the goal.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Joel said:


> People are going to think he's the fucking captain :no:


That was a poorly made video. Your captions were way better and genuinely amusing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> That was a poorly made video. Your captions were way better and genuinely amusing.


Didn't make the video, boss. Just found it.

Sucks for Robben though. Because unless he wins something big people will remember him for his failures in the World Cup and Champions League finals, which is ashame because he is so talented.

Was watching Press Pass and the ESPN pundits were questioning whether he is of world class standard. They were saying that Bayern will regret giving him an extension, he keeps himself to himself so is not the most liked and that he has a lot of baggage.

I'd love if we could bring him back home to Chelsea.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> People are going to think he's the fucking captain :no:



:terry

brilliant


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i really, really, really hate bosingwa

Liverpool had gerrard lift in their picture, we had bosingwa

isnt that just a little bit sad


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Caught a bit of the Bayern Munich vs Netherlands match. 

Robben got booed to hell by the Bayern fans. It was absolutely ridiculous. Shitty bunch of supporters.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

worse than madrid fans?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

nah not even close


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah, madrid fans are pretty great

meanwhile chelsea fans are basically cool with anything

except for sturridge and benitez


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

If Bayern don't appreciate Robben then he should go to Serie A and make it 5 league wins in 5 countries (and no doubt another CL runners up medal to go along with it.) He'd fit in nicely at Milan or Inter, probably too selfish though for a more defensive minded team like Juve.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I don't recall the Madrid supporters ever holding a ridiculous meeting with one of the Real players like the Bayern lot did with Neuer. That takes the cake.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

T-C said:


> I don't recall the Madrid supporters ever holding a ridiculous meeting with one of the Real players like the Bayern lot did with Neuer. That takes the cake.


What's this story? Intrigued...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> What's this story? Intrigued...


they even set neuer rules




> A faction of Bayern Munich ultras have reportedly issued a code of conduct for Manuel Neuer.
> 
> The fans have created a list of five rules by which they expect the new signing to abide during his stay in Munich, according to Sport Bild.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> Caught a bit of the Bayern Munich vs Netherlands match.
> 
> Robben got booed to hell by the Bayern fans. It was absolutely ridiculous. Shitty bunch of supporters.


The whole world should boo Robben. Because of him, fucking Bosingwa is raising the fucking European Cup, like he single handedly won it 

This image was supposed to be iconic  I should be filled with pride looking at it. I can't take it seriously... We have to win it again next year.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

united_07 said:


> they even set neuer rules


PEOPLE POWER!

Seriously though that is very petty.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The jist of it was that the Bayern supporters don't like him at all and had a meeting, here's a quote - 



> “On Tuesday evening there was a meeting between Manuel Neuer and groups from the South Stand, which have taken part in demonstrations against the transfer of Neuer,” the statement read.
> 
> “We made him aware of how he has to behave in front of our stand. As for our opinion about him, which you can read in our previous statements, nothing has changed. If Manuel Neuer agrees to the rules we laid down regarding his conduct and keeps a respectful distance, there will be no further organised protests and actions.”


The rules they made for him - 

1) Neuer will never be allowed to sing fan chants through their megaphone;
2) He will never be allowed to kneel in front of the team and sing the 'Humba' song; 
3) He will never be allowed to go near the Sudtribune, where the ultras stand; 
4) He will never be allowed to throw his shirt into the crowd;
5) He will never be allowed to kiss the Bayern badge on his shirt.

Exceptionally ridiculous stuff.

Edit - I was beaten to it...by miles.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Funny thing is, if he'd have saved that Drog pen and the next Bayern player scored he'd be looked upon a hell of a lot more favourably than he is now. I also seem to recall that was at the start of the season where he didn't have an amazing start but then went on to not concede for 1000 mins or something.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks anyway. They should have set some rules for Robben whilst they were at it:

No participation in trophy deciding matches 

No taking penalties if a German is on the field 

No identical corners

No violence if called selfish


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chelsea rules:

Bosingwa must go to the dressing room straight after a trophy victory
Bosingwa must take all the blame for a final loss even if he is not at fault
Mata must never take another penalty
Torres must shut his fucking mouth
A statue for Drogba must be made and before a final, players must say a prayer in front of it
Bosingwa must send all his future winners medals to Drogba


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Joel said:


> Chelsea rules:
> 
> *Bosingwa must go to the dressing room straight after a trophy victory*
> Bosingwa must take all the blame for a final loss even if he is not at fault
> ...


lol that would be the greatest thing ever. He gets all excited and then the manager hands him a piece of paper reminding him of his duty and he has to just walk off.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> Chelsea rules:
> 
> Bosingwa must go to the dressing room straight after a trophy victory
> Bosingwa must take all the blame for a final loss even if he is not at fault
> ...


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

united_07 said:


>


lol BEING JOSE BOSWINGA. 

Chelsea's true hero and captain in waiting.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

You think Bosingwa doing it was bad...










And at least Bosingwa fucking played!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

who is that guy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

David May.

Sheringham May equalised and then Solskjaer May scored the winner a few minutes later to win United the Champions League in 1999.

A legend for sure.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Thanks anyway. They should have set some rules for Robben whilst they were at it:
> 
> No participation in trophy deciding matches
> 
> ...


:StephenA


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, we do have some shitty fans. Fact is, we can't get a better goalkeeper than Neuer at the moment, and we'd be hard-pressed to replace Robben as well. It just didn't work out. The players are obviously more disappointed than us fans, so I don't understand all the backlash.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Irish Jet said:


> You think Bosingwa doing it was bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did May play in any game in that champions league run. Ive tried to look (through wiki) but it only has match reports for final and the qualifiers.

When you look its a proper back door job. Qualifier with the epic 0-0 away draw to LDK Lodz

Only two wins in the group stage.

then fair to say impressive after that not a fan but i still remember Roy Keane vs Juventus


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gunner14 said:


> Did May play in any game in that champions league run. Ive tried to look (through wiki) but it only has match reports for final and the qualifiers.
> 
> When you look its a proper back door job. Qualifier with the epic 0-0 away draw to LDK Lodz
> 
> ...


http://www.whoateallthepies.tv/man_utd/43317/what-happened-to… david-may.html

didn't play a minute according to that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> Did May play in any game in that champions league run. Ive tried to look (through wiki) but it only has match reports for final and the qualifiers.
> 
> When you look its a proper back door job. Qualifier with the epic 0-0 away draw to LDK Lodz
> 
> ...


Nope, didn't play a single minute.

We also went the entire competition without losing a single game. When you play the likes of Bayern 3 times, Barca twice, Juve twice and Inter twice that is quite an accomplishment, also scored a ridiculous amount of goals. The 3-3 games with Barca in the groups were absolutely amazing.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know what's jinxing Robben. He had two clear-cut chances in the WC Final against Spain; Holland lost. He missed a penalty in the CL Final against Chelsea; Bayern lost. Seriously, I feel for him. He's such a talented player and all of this might come to haunt him when he retires.

And... I think Robben will lose another Final against Germany this year.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That I would gladly sit through.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

been confirmed as chelsea won the champions league, city will have to be in pot 2, so they will be in a group with either Barcelona, Bayern, Real Madrid, Milan or Porto


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

City vs. Barca/Madrid :mark:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

united_07 said:


> been confirmed as chelsea won the champions league, city will have to be in pot 2, so they will be in a group with either Barcelona, Bayern, Real Madrid, Milan or Porto


Porto? City will be quaking in their boots :balo2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

They'll get Porto


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

porto again so we can humiliate them AGAIN


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hopefully they get Porto. Kinda want an English club to win it again next season, so then we would have won as many EC/CLs as Spain. Currently one behind and tied with Italy.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmmmm...

SF1: Arsenal vs. Manchester City
SF2: Chelsea vs. Manchester United

Sadly, I know one of the four teams will do fuck all and that one team never fails to win trophies... The top-4 trophy. :wenger


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> :StephenA


It was a joke dude. I love Robben. It's going to be all about him this summer.

Also those faces are about as funny as a Friends episode.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I wanna see how City fare against Barca or Madrid

time to take on the big dogs


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> It was a joke dude. I love Robben. It's going to be all about him this summer.
> 
> Also those faces are about as funny as a Friends episode.



:robben


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

^ obvious but well played nonetheless. 

Juve bound to get the group of death, will be a nightmare for some of the big guns.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm probably going to sound like Captain Hindsight here, but I actually always rated Drogba, even through his supposedly bad spell. Sure, he wasn't scoring many goals, but he was a boss of a targetman, and his contributions allowed the likes of Lampard, Robben and Duff to score so many goals.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Last time we'll see these three together.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

How sad.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> SF1: Arsenal vs. Manchester City
> SF2: Chelsea vs. Manchester United
> ...


Lol. UEFA and FIFA's worst nightmare that would be. 

Speaking of FIFA, on a semi related note, found it amusing that Blatter came out and started bitching about penalties deciding cup games earlier today not even a full week after an English side won the Champions League. Can we say 'sour grapes'? Dont think the timing was mere coincidence either. 

Seriously what a bitter tool Blatter is. I hope an English club does win it again next year just to piss Blatter off even more. And I hope they win it on penalties:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Treble, this date in 1999! Also May 26th 2000 I broke the school junior boys 100 metre record. Still stands to this day


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Lol. UEFA and FIFA's worst nightmare that would be.
> 
> Speaking of FIFA, on a semi related note, found it amusing that Blatter came out and started bitching about penalties deciding cup games earlier today not even a full week after an English side won the Champions League. Can we say 'sour grapes'? Dont think the timing was mere coincidence either.
> 
> Seriously what a bitter tool Blatter is. I hope an English club does win it again next year just to piss Blatter off even more. And I hope they win it on penalties:


I hate that fucking mofo. Was it also him or Platini that threatened to ban United for pursuing Kaka with a shit ton of money but pretty much supported Real Madrid when they were pursuing Ronaldo for around the same amount. But then again, they're both equally hypocritical bitches. And yeah, I wanna see an All-English semi next year just to piss both them off even more. 

I also don't get the hate for penalties, from a neutral standpoint, it's very thrilling to watch especially when there are twists and turns like the penalty in the finals.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

It just amuses me that how according to Blatter penalties are suddenly unfair after an English team win the C/L. Its no secret that Blatter hates us (which is fine as we hate that tosser in equal measure, so feeling is more than mutual) but at least be more subtle than this because he just comes across as a bitter old twat, which is essentially what he is, the slapheaded arse. 

Think it was Platini with the double standards re the Kaka and Ronaldo transfer sagas.

Penalties are fun (when you team is not involved that is, otherwise it is just feckin torture!!)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Fuck Blatter the hater.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


>


I expected Drogba to do great from the moment they signed him as I was familiar with his excellent contributions for Guingamp and Marseille. But 24 million surely sounded like a lot when he was signed. Much to my expectations, though, he proved to be worthy of it in the end.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> It just amuses me that how according to Blatter penalties are suddenly unfair after an English team win the C/L. Its no secret that Blatter hates us (which is fine as we hate that tosser in equal measure, so feeling is more than mutual) but at least be more subtle than this because he just comes across as a bitter old twat, which is essentially what he is, the slapheaded arse.
> 
> Think it was Platini with the double standards re the Kaka and Ronaldo transfer sagas.
> 
> Penalties are fun (when you team is not involved that is, otherwise it is just feckin torture!!)



I somewhat agree with him. Would love to just have next goal the winner after 90mins. So fuck if the match goes on for another 90mins.


Also would like them to get rid of away goals. It was put in place to make away teams attack to give them an incentive. Now after seeing Chelsea v Barcelona I don't see the point, counter attacking to get an away goal. It's meant to be the elite teams battling it out for victory to say they're the best team in european football. Not we can ride our luck and hit you on the break.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If you hate teams soaking up abuse and hitting counters maybe they should eliminate goals all together and have goal attempts and possession decide who wins games


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't hate teams soaking up pressure. I do hate it how a team can play a final and not even attempt to win the game in 90 minutes. I agree that penalties should be scrapped, and have done for ages.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

redeadening said:


> If you hate teams soaking up abuse and hitting counters maybe they should eliminate goals all together and have goal attempts and possession decide who wins games



Not what I meant. They brought away goals count as double so that teams would attack away from home making it so they'd try to score away from home. It was a counter measure so teams wouldn't play anti-football at away games and try to nick a win at home. There is no reason for it anymore. Since teams play counter-attacking football away from home. 
You're making it out as though possession should count as goals etc. Nope I just hate anti-football. It bores me, I watched approx 56mins of the CL final and turned it over.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I agree with all your points kingfunkel, but I really hope you know that away goals don't actually count as double.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Bananas said:


> I agree with all your points kingfunkel, but I really hope you know that away goals don't actually count as double.


Yeah I know that. It's a saying, dunno who started it but a saying non the less.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> I somewhat agree with him. Would love to just have next goal the winner after 90mins. So fuck if the match goes on for another 90mins.


There's only one problem with that; what happens if no one scores after another 90 minutes? You can't guarantee a goal in any amount of extra time so there has to be another way of deciding a game.

The golden goal was a good idea, no doubt, but if there's no goal you can't let play go on until someone scores. You have to take the fitness of the players into account. They can't go on & on in a competitive game unless you have 11 subs. They'll run themselves into the ground and the quality of the football will plummet at the same time as their energy levels. You see some teams just give up and accept penalties sometimes.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Nige I understand what you're getting but put to me that sound like fun. Watch as your players run into a stand still against another fatigued team. It would be sluggish end to end fun. This might just be because I'm not a pro and everything. Remember at school playing football for hours and then when it's time to go to class or whatever it's a "next goal wins" then once you score a goal "ohhh next goal wins" and about 10goals go in before getting told off by a teacher and told to go in. What happened to all that? Pro football is taken too serious it's fun and a hobby. You can say they play longer well the ball is only in play for approx 35mins. Just get on with it and play......beautifully.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Golden goal was a horrible idea

all it did was encourage ultra deep defending. Atleast with silver teams are more likely to go for the goal seeing as they know they have time left

The away goal rule is kinda dumb, I mean hell, it was that very rule that buttfucked us in 2009 vs Barca yet paid off against them in 2012. Just like penalties killed us in 2008 and we won the champions league in 2012

its iffy, but what better can we implement?

And as for 'anti football', im sorry 'defending' is now so out of date and qualifies as anti football. Maybe next time teams should just roll over and let the 'superior football' teams walk all over them


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

We're winning the Champions League next season with Victor Valdes IMPOSTER MESSI.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

2 messis? 

ay caramba, now twice as many attackers to flop when you play us again :terry


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> Nige I understand what you're getting but put to me that sound like fun. Watch as your players run into a stand still against another fatigued team. It would be sluggish end to end fun.


Yeah but the problem is that chances are in most cases it will not be fun and will just be horrible to watch because both teams will just be too knackered to play attractive football. I think the only way in which it could work is if both teams are permitted to change their 11 players completely (highly unlikely) or at the very least be permitted up to at least 7-8 subs each through the course of the whole match to freshen up their team (more probable)

Still dont think penalties will be scrapped. They are too intrinsic in modern football and you cannot deny that they are exciting to watch (when you are a neutral)


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You always hear it said that Golden Goal encouraged defensive displays as both teams are supposedly too nervous about conceding to actually attack themselves. While partially true, I'd suggest that it's the exact same deal with extra time. 

My own preference would be after ninety minutes, you have a 50 minute time period of golden goal. And at every 10 minute interval each team has to take off a player, so by the last 10 minutes of the extra time, it'll be 7 v 7 (or possibly less if red cards have been shown). If there isn't a golden goal. Then it'll go to a shoot-out. That would make playing for penalties far more difficult and less likely.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Penalty shootouts are super tense and awesome to watch. If you can't beat a team over three and a half hours then you really have no excuses if you lose out in a cruel manner.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


>


Big time(Mourinho is a genius). I always knew it would be a sad day when he will leave. Now something feels empty in the club, and more than just the striker position and one of the best big game players of all time. Sad, but he's going to make a lot of money now. I heard 250k a week. At least he got the attention and respect that he deserves worldwide after his last game, not just your typical Ronaldo/Messi media. I was waiting for it.

He was also one of the "torch bearers" for the Olympics if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Thats awesome


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Penalties are AWESOME! Nothing come close.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Penalties are AWESOME! Nothing come close.




:blatter Unless English teams win them.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

God™ said:


>


:kobe


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Besides that it has also given us a hilarious meme educated us on the great moments of modern history.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

God™ said:


>


Not bad


----------

